# The WRUW Mega thread!



## ac921ol

Instead of posting a different WRUW thread every day, which we have missed the past few days. Let's just post whatever we wear on this thread and only this thread. Keeps it going and we don't need to worry about putting dates or someone always making a thread

Here I'll start.


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Great idea. Hope it catches on.


----------



## iTreelex




----------



## Onceuponatim3

All week so far


----------



## powerband

Great idea for a picture thread.

I've been wearing only the Speedmaster, on multiple NATOS, but it looks best on the Omega NATOs.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Two week anniversary with this watch and I couldn't be happier; I find myself "checking" it even when I don't care or need to know what time it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The Master of Speed for me.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Old pic but the correct date and I am wearing this today. Having a mega thread is a fantastic idea. Let's keep this going!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## om3ga_fan

2200.50 - just switched over to OEM NATO from OEM rubber.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good evening


----------



## Burnt

My only Omega, but I?m pretty proud of it.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## rcreek63




----------



## hun23

PO


----------



## javadave61

Gooey Speedy delight









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOffBlue

My duo these days:


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Knives and Lint

Fun afternoon!


----------



## Aliosa_007

#somuchfilter 

Got a new Geckota strap for my Plopi:


----------



## TSC

Knives and Lint said:


> Fun afternoon!


Beautiful shots, iPhone or camera?!


----------



## Knives and Lint

TSC said:


> Beautiful shots, iPhone or camera?!


Many thanks my friend!...It is a camera. Simple point and shoot Sony RX100 (gen1). I've had it for a few years now and it has turned out to be a great little camera for what it is.


----------



## TSC

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks my friend!...It is a camera. Simple point and shoot Sony RX100 (gen1). I've had it for a few years now and it has turned out to be a great little camera for what it is.


Ah, I'm aware of that camera, that's ironic, someone mentioned that to me a few weeks ago when I asked about his great pictures. Not on here though, and was told to get one! They're on gen 3 now I think. I messed up and bought a different one. Your shots in all previous posts too are the best shots of the 8500 on here.


----------



## pitiwong

First time to Brussels. A footprint with my beloved DSoTM.


----------



## Knives and Lint

PO again, pretty much my everyday watch...pics from throughout the day


----------



## powerband

javadave61 said:


> Gooey Speedy delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Which strap is this?
Do you have more pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

powerband said:


> Which strap is this?
> Do you have more pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the Omega genuine alligator strap that I picked up here second hand. I usually never spend this much for a strap (just under $200), but the curved ends are just beautiful. Now mind you, my Speedy is the 44mm case, so it has the awkwardly dreadful 21mm lug width. I'm not sure if omega makes the 20mm strap for the Speedy Pro.

You can Google the reference number 98000349 for lots of photos. Here are a few of mine.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

javadave, that strap goes perfectly with such a beautiful watch. (A great price for the strap, actually.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

RMLE


----------



## solesman

A month of ownership and still on my wrist. Great thread idea OP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Plopi


----------



## Sloopjohnb

A week of ownership (😉) and I love it. But I have cut off some of the tail of the Nato to make it look like a regular strap. Don‘t like the folded back part on the 12 o‘clock side because it makes the whole thing look bulky, and not good on my small wrist. Much better now.


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Missed having this on my wrist


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcreek63




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Friday!


----------



## Coolness

Just back from an overhaul at Omega Switzerland. What a great experience!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Weekend. Have a good one, gents


----------



## Leonine




----------



## Aliosa_007

Mk2 in the wild.. office.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## watchninja123

New love









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

I am not keen on this thread idea. At the very least we should have a separate Friday thread


----------



## roknfreewrld

Yea me either. Especially once it gets really long because I always forget where I left off and need to pick up if I've been away for a few days. I find it easier to look at the day vs a random number like 285.


----------



## TSC

MFB71 said:


> I am not keen on this thread idea. At the very least we should have a separate Friday thread


Yeh, I've already mentioned this on here, and it went ignored. You can see most have stopped bothering to post. This is like only 5 pages long and it's been up a week or more, On a good day, we did 5 pages on one Friday alone. This is stopping people posting.


----------



## MFB71

I am not going to post on this thread going forward. I much prefer the individual day threads. That was one of the threads which distinguished this sub forum 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

TSC said:


> Yeh, I've already mentioned this on here, and it went ignored. You can see most have stopped bothering to post. This is like only 5 pages long and it's been up a week or more, On a good day, we did 5 pages on one Friday alone. This is stopping people posting.


I noticed that too, although it's not clear to me why. Maybe the title needed to have more stars *** and other "exclamation" characters.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Dranks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

MFB71 said:


> I am not going to post on this thread going forward. I much prefer the individual day threads. That was one of the threads which distinguished this sub forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly. Not only that, but it's the only way I can tell what day it is. And as has been said, these long mega threads get hard to look through as they get longer.
It was all so much simpler when it was Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## MFB71

teeritz said:


> Exactly. Not only that, but it's the only way I can tell what day it is. And as has been said, these long mega threads get hard to look through as they get longer.
> It was all so much simpler when it was Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


T, would support a M, W and F thread 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I wouldn‘t think this thread makes the daily one obsolete, even though the OP may have intended it. I have posted here but am more than happy to contribute to a daily thread like in the past— especially the Friday one traditionally started by Teeritz. Always my highlight of the week.


----------



## teeritz

Sloopjohnb said:


> I wouldn't think this thread makes the daily one obsolete, even though the OP may have intended it. I have posted here but am more than happy to contribute to a daily thread like in the past- especially the Friday one traditionally started by Teeritz. Always my highlight of the week.


Yeah, I got no problem with a Mega Thread because I have no plans to add to it, but I respect those who wish to do so. I've always found these long threads difficult to sift through.

As for the Friday ones being started by me, well it was Mr John Wilson who regularly started the Friday WRUW threads way back, and always with a phenomenal photo. I merely continued it, just with crappy pics. 
Thanks for the compliment, SloopJ!


----------



## ac921ol

Took it off at the beach for the picture. No I am not getting in the water it's end of the season and Delaware coast is frigid water


----------



## javadave61

Speedy Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

*WRUW Mega thread!*

My vanilla Speedmaster Moonwatch on leather strap..


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

After watching City beat Chelsea


----------



## ac921ol

swapped for dinner time.









Wife and mother in the background.


----------



## mtb2104

Just got it yesterday. Love the blue.


----------



## carfanatic991




----------



## FatTuesday

October 1


----------



## JoeCool76

#straps4acure


----------



## hun23

brighten up the day


----------



## javadave61

Racing watch for race day. NASCAR at Dover International Speedway.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Dougiebaby

Skyfall but will be switching to my SMPc for the month of October

















Then this one...


----------



## GoBuffs11

rcreek63 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12543765&d=1506650308"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Did you Mod a FOIS?


----------



## yvrclimber

1997 Speedy Reduced CART edition.


----------



## Janiman

Have a great week...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

This phone can't take a good photo to save its life!

Still wearing the Ploprof.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown




----------



## Dalen




----------



## GoBuffs11

No omega today


----------



## vergos_j

In my humble opinion, I think this thread is missing all of the magic of what are you wearing today. I will pass.


----------



## vergos_j

Omega forum is like no other. Thank God, some fellow member, every day starts the what are you wearing thread. If you see how many members are watching the omega forum and how many the other forums you will understand. I always was proud that we don’t have a what are you wearing mega thread.....


----------



## Colin G

38.5 mm


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## timeslider

Sent to wrong forum. Moderator, please delete this. Sorry.


----------



## Ken G

vergos_j said:


> Omega forum is like no other. *Thank God, some fellow member, every day starts the what are you wearing thread.* If you see how many members are watching the omega forum and how many the other forums you will understand. I always was proud that we don't have a what are you wearing mega thread.....


< my use of bold >

It was because no fellow members had started a thread for a day or two that this "mega-thread" began. If people don't like the mega-thread, the obvious solution is to be more proactive in starting a daily thread.

FWIW, I'm not particularly fussed one way or the other - I kind of lost interest in posting on WAYW _every_ day some months back anyway...


----------



## raze

On rotation.


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


> I kind of lost interest in posting on WAYW _every_ day some months back anyway...


When someone with a collection as big and as interesting as yours doen't feel like posting every day, what hope is there for the rest of us?


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> When someone with a collection as big and as interesting as yours doen't feel like posting every day, what hope is there for the rest of us?


Ha! Thank you, sir! :-!


----------



## ol timer

As it is a significant date today in the history of Omega, this is what I decided to put on this morning, choosing it even over my Speedy 60th!









My respects to Walter 'Wally' Schirra who on this day wore his ref. CK2998 into space, and set the Speedmaster off on its path to being The Moonwatch.


----------



## peatnick

+1









Great day









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## masterClock

Speedmaster Moonphase Master Chronometer.

Most days it's just hard to pass this one up. Impeccable build, beautiful, incredibly accurate, and... it's #speedytuesday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone! So grateful to be able to contribute.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

It is Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

'57


----------



## CajunMike

This one today.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Didn't get off to a very speedy start to #speedytuesday today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Evening switch up. BBN Classic. 
Always a good choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Before the love dilutes... this guy everyday. 
Surprised by the comfort though.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Afternoon swap


----------



## munichblue

It's Wednesday, but it's always Speedy Tuesday time &#8230;


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## masterClock

Full moon tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## dinexus

I can dig it. 8900 PO GMT today, along with most days this week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

A cool, comfortable afternoon in the yard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Blue


----------



## RTK27

Great thread guys!


----------



## fskywalker

Japan limited 1957 Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

Francisco, never seen this Speedy before. Did you do an introduction of this model? If not, more pics please?


----------



## munichblue

It's the Speedy-on-NATO-week for me. Today the CK.


----------



## fskywalker

munichblue said:


> Francisco, never seen this Speedy before. Did you do an introduction of this model? If not, more pics please?


Hi Mike! I just purchased it. On 2009 Omega introduced this model as a limited edition for the Japan market, total of 2009 pieces. They released it on black and panda versions, reference numbers on picture below:










I was trying to source the panda for a while, but the ones found were either beat-up, incomplete sets or crazy expensive. I am looking now for the panda dial to swap it, but enjoying it on black on the meantime. The slighly smaller body of the reduced (40mm) is a better fit for my 7 inch round wrist.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scamp007

Feeling a little blue....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

@Francisco
Thanks very much for sharing pictures and story. :-!


----------



## Ken G

Congrats, F!  Looks terrific!
I have the standard version of that case and never miss an opportunity to sing its praises!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice to see more love for the Auto / Reduced.



ProjectQuattro said:


> Two week anniversary with this watch and I couldn't be happier; I find myself "checking" it even when I don't care or need to know what time it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## le-combier

Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial, steel - Sedna gold. Had it for two months now and it hardly left my wrist.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

PO today!


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
@ le-combier: looks great! 

I've really come round to the look of the SM300MCs with Sedna and yellow gold recently. Would especially love the Ti/Sedna one on leather...

Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## javadave61

Seamaster with stainless steel bezel









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkayslay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Oktoberfest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Exactly one week after acquiring blue 8900 PO... it's the black 300.


----------



## winster

Freshly modded..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Constellation LCD cal. 1620:








Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everybody!


----------



## munichblue

Seamaster today


----------



## simonhgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back on leather


----------



## mario24601

Sorry missed this thread and created one for today 

The 300 taking a break. Borealis:










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial on Hodinkee dark stained brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Had to change because I love it so much!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimiwilli

Just ordered a new Chocolate Rally Strap for this baby 

This is the strap from earlier today. A little too big for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Recently bought this - waited for one to come up and it finally did.

Torn now because I find myself wearing this more than my Portuguese ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Uhhh, it's Monday again..


----------



## Today

BUCKSHOT1969 said:


> Oktoberfest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a beauty


----------



## munichblue

CK 2998


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
Looks great on the bracelet - would still love to get this model some day...

(by the way, is that Edinburgh Castle in the background?)


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> ^^^^^
> Looks great on the bracelet - would still love to get this model some day...
> 
> (by the way, is that Edinburgh Castle in the background?)


Yes, it is. We love Edinburgh and visit this beautiful city once a year at least.


----------



## MojoHand69

Oldie but goodie today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls




----------



## solesman

Still enjoying your 300 I see Fr John. Hope you're well sir.



jmsrolls said:


>


----------



## jmsrolls

solesman said:


> Still enjoying your 300 I see Fr John. Hope you're well sir.


Yes, Dan.

Like I've said before, the 300MC could be my one and only. And it may soon be with the Globemaster and FOIS up for sale.

Trying to raise the funds to get my ham radio station back on the air - my original hobby.


----------



## Bama214

Wearing the 7 hander today


----------



## littlemissGTO

Started a new job today. I was having a hard time choosing between my DSOTM or my AppleWatch. Wait who am I kidding, I was trying to convince myself that I should take off my DSOTM and put on my AppleWatch for the new job.


----------



## mtb2104

The hands and bracelet are growing on me.


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 calibre 321









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MojoHand69

Speedy Tuesday Commute









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Bama214

Two of my favorite things....


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Speedytuesday!


----------



## munichblue

Speedytuesday at Speedytuesday&#8230;


----------



## hun23

moonwatch


----------



## mtb2104

On modified Everest


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Mikegpd

5164










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

Still...


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

In the middle.


----------



## Poydras12

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to see you are doing well enough to on here. I pray for Puerto Rico's speedy recovery.


----------



## fskywalker

Poydras12 said:


> Glad to see you are doing well enough to on here. I pray for Puerto Rico's speedy recovery.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'








Lanterns from Mid-Autumn Festival not yet taken down in the park opposite where I live...


----------



## weklund

*... A Little Spaced Out Today ...

... Vintage 1969 Seamaster Pro Moon ...








*​


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## powerband

I haven't taken this off for more than the several minutes of daily showers. It has been on my wrist for nearly everything else in life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## munichblue




----------



## raze

On and off the bracelet.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Hardly a watch I enjoy wearing more.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## TripleCalendar

Breguet 7147


----------



## munichblue




----------



## number 15

My Cosmic that just got back from service.


----------



## raze

Speedy on 22mm toxicnato


----------



## Davetay

Celebrating my boy first birthday with "his" watch!


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster today


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## trh77

Aviation themed watch for a flight.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Look what came in the mail









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grantdavidjones

Just got my MK II Speedy, had the bracelet sized and I'm in love. This is my first proper watch purchase and I can already tell. This one isn't leaving my collection ever.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

The nighttime is the right time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Seamaster Bullhead Re-edition LE from 2013:








Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everybody!


----------



## knezz

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

back on the bracelet for a warm October Sunday on the balcony


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

kinyik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uiuiu... an almost square watch with a book on the dial... no offense meant!


----------



## pspagano2099

Picking grapes in a vineyard at the base of Mount Vesuvius. I am enjoying a little terra after a weekend of aqua (well ok more like vino).









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whitestripes

Getting ready to take off with my newly refinished mark 4.5! It looks NOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Just picked up blue rubber and other spares from Omega.


----------



## agg212

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

The Speedy goes everywhere I go.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02




----------



## gaoxing84

sexy overhang


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Bama214

whitestripes said:


> Getting ready to take off with my newly refinished mark 4.5! It looks NOS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I like the pulsation bezel as a change from the tachymeter (not that I have much use for either one)

The refinishing looks good - who did it if I might ask?


----------



## Bama214

New to me Seamaster "Jedi"


----------



## kinyik

munichblue said:


> Uiuiu... an almost square watch with a book on the dial... no offense meant!












That's what this is for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

kinyik said:


> That's what this is for
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fa-bu-lous! :-!


----------



## Camguy




----------



## TAG Fan

Sporting the B&M Shelby Cobra throughout the week


----------



## stockae92

X33 gen 1


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104

Enjoying the new rubber strap.


----------



## Theognosis

RMLE on Speedy Pro NATO.


----------



## raze

Speedytuesday


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

Being in traffic jam was never so nice...


----------



## peatnick

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## javadave61

Getting in my Speedy Tuesday shot while I can.










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

After 17 years on the bracelet, I finally decided to change things up a bit and put this on a leather strap.


----------



## awturbosp

Speedy Tuesday of course.


----------



## nurseford25

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## WatchObsession

"Houston, we have a problem !"


----------



## fskywalker

OP Today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Another non omega day today


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Trusted workhorse for the work week.


----------



## mario24601

Vintage Wednesday


----------



## dinexus

Exploring Bali with the AT Good Planet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

PO today....


----------



## Ken G




----------



## peatnick

Deville 146.017









Calibre 930 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster "Jedi" 145.024


----------



## Ken G

^^^
One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Back to the bond NATO on the speedy









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No change here, this one is just gorgeous. And I am serious about returning to one watch only as the AT went up for sale today and the 300MC is to follow soon. This LE was just what I had been looking for all the time, perfect size and look.


----------



## COUPET

Ken G said:


>


THAT is just Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

peatnick said:


> Deville 146.017


I know I've said it before, but that particular model occupies a spot right up there among the top few positions of a very, very long Omega wishlist. Simply stunning!


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> No change here, this one is just gorgeous. And I am serious about returning to one watch only as the AT went up for sale today and the 300MC is to follow soon. This LE was just what I had been looking for all the time, perfect size and look.


You need the RMLE as well, then you're done. ;-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I really considered the RM but I preferred the 300 in the end because of the sportier look and the WR which makes it a true allrounder.


----------



## masterClock

Always a pleasure...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglastimemachines

Omega Cermet or Black Tulip. Only quartz watch I will ever own.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Bama214

Ken G said:


> ^^^
> One of my absolute favorites!


Thanks Ken - relatively new pickup. Fixated on the 1970s I guess.


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> I really considered the RM but I preferred the 300 in the end because of the sportier look and the WR which makes it a true allrounder.


But you?re going to sell the 300.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matador02




----------



## Ken G

Bama214 said:


> Thanks Ken - relatively new pickup. Fixated on the 1970s I guess.


Ha! Me too. Many disagree, but for me, that's when the company was producing its best designs.


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> But you?re going to sell the 300.


I think it's the 300MC that's going up for sale...


----------



## jimiwilli

Grantdavidjones said:


> Just got my MK II Speedy, had the bracelet sized and I'm in love. This is my first proper watch purchase and I can already tell. This one isn't leaving my collection ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good luck with that! We all say that too often lol. My vintage one says hi  hopefully we can both keep this rare promise 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Ken G

^^^
Nice pic!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Ken G said:


> I think it's the 300MC that's going up for sale...


Thanks Ken, yes indeed the 300MC has to go cause it looks like a hockey puck on my small wrist. The LE wears a lot smaller and is perfect for me.


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks Ken, yes indeed the 300MC has to go cause it looks like a hockey puck on my small wrist. The LE wears a lot smaller and is perfect for me.


I'm still surprised that I can wear the 300MC with its 41mm and the RMLE with its 38mm on my 8" wrist. But I'm very tempted to sell the 300MC and replace it with a Seamaster LE. Time will tell...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

My wrist is 6.2“ so the LE clearly makes sense for me. The small and less shiny bezel makes a huge difference compared to the 300MC. The bracelet is also less blingy with the brushed centre links, and I prefer the new endlinks as well. As you prefer smaller watches the LE is definitely worth a try.

PS: there are some comparison pics 300MC/300LE in the trilogy owners thread and in the trilogy thread over at omegaforums. They show the difference between the two quite well.


----------



## TSC

Sloopjohnb said:


> My wrist is 6.2" so the LE clearly makes sense for me. The small and less shiny bezel makes a huge difference compared to the 300MC. The bracelet is also less blingy with the brushed centre links, and I prefer the new endlinks as well. As you prefer smaller watches the LE is definitely worth a try.
> 
> PS: there are some comparison pics 300MC/300LE in the trilogy owners thread and in the trilogy thread over at omegaforums. They show the difference between the two quite well.


This story is a very similar scenario to this one ....


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davetay

TGIF!


----------



## mtb2104

This, everyday. 
Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> My wrist is 6.2" so the LE clearly makes sense for me. The small and less shiny bezel makes a huge difference compared to the 300MC. The bracelet is also less blingy with the brushed centre links, and I prefer the new endlinks as well. As you prefer smaller watches the LE is definitely worth a try.
> 
> PS: there are some comparison pics 300MC/300LE in the trilogy owners thread and in the trilogy thread over at omegaforums. They show the difference between the two quite well.


Re. the 300LE / 300MC comparisons/ discussion...

While I'd love to own a Seamaster 300LE, I doubt I'd be able to get one at a decent price down the line (unfortunately, funds don't allow for one at this time, or in the near future).

But I've recently been taken by the 300MC with Sedna or yellow gold. And I think I'd actually prefer these models on the _strap_ rather than the bracelet (I've totally come round to two-tone watch heads, but not to TT bracelets - not yet anyway!). The one I _really_ want is the blue dial/bezel, Ti head with Sedna (233.62.41.21.03.001):


















Many are aghast at the idea of these dressy divers ("A dive watch with gold? On _Barenia_?!"), but I think one of these models would complement the other watches in my collection quite nicely...

No definite plans to track one down, but if one presented itself at a big enough discount, then who knows?


----------



## munichblue

SpeedyWeekend


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> SpeedyWeekend


Same here :


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## Bama214

Speedy today


----------



## Sloopjohnb

300LE


----------



## fskywalker

8800 PO today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## QuanDangle

Central Park chillin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed

PO 








~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

#ST lasted only a few hours, had to switch back to the RMLE.


----------



## Ken G

Speedmaster "Date" 
Ref. 323.30.40.40.06.001:








Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everybody!


----------



## munichblue

Switching back and forth between the RMLE and the ST.


----------



## Theognosis

Giving the Speedy some wrist time.


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Speedmaster "Date"
> Ref. 323.30.40.40.06.001:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everybody!


Speedy date it is Ken! 

323.30.40.40.01.001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

Speedy again


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Speedy date it is Ken!


:-!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy yesterday and 16710 today. Put the Pepsi and Coke bezel's away to give black a chance.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Bell and Oliva V today.


----------



## Kulprit

I usually have one on each wrist on weekends.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Speedy with 4666 clasp


----------



## dcom

Been out of the Omega family for over 10 years now but recently picked up a Seamaster Diver 300M Chrono (44mm). Don't know why I ever left.


----------



## traf

Back in the omega game with this 300 LE









Honeymooning hard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

*Wave
Hey bro! 



traf said:


> Back in the omega game with this 300 LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeymooning hard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Congrats traf, it really is a beauty. I had mine on leather most of the time early on but have now settled on the bracelet which I love.


----------



## traf

mtb2104 said:


> *Wave
> Hey bro!


Hey there! Where have you been, good buddy?



Sloopjohnb said:


> Congrats traf, it really is a beauty. I had mine on leather most of the time early on but have now settled on the bracelet which I love.


Thanks John! Agreed, the bracelet is very comfortable and I'll likely go back to that soon.


----------



## Kulprit

Seems like everyone's going with Omegas today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

The only watch I have worn since I picked it up on Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

sun_devil said:


> The only watch I have worn since I picked it up on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!! Really love the ST! Have you tried the black and white omega Nato on it yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD




----------



## JohnGaltJD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

JohnGaltJD said:


> Gorgeous!! Really love the ST! Have you tried the black and white omega Nato on it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have, but am not too crazy about it tbh. The quality is really nice, but it's very thick and the color combination is a bit too "loud".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## mtb2104

Tuesday? Speedy.


----------



## raze

On rotation for speedytuesday


----------



## Onceuponatim3

For the work week,dazzling


----------



## Davetay

Tuesday it is...


----------



## JohnGaltJD

It's Speedy Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## nikbrown

Fall fashion... new horween leather for the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy for this Tuesday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

never been as pleased with a watch as with this one. Almost four weeks now...


----------



## fskywalker

1957 on Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

Good day to all


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## munichblue

This watch is a hell of a beauty. I?m in love - how should I explain this to my wife? ;-)


----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport.
In the lab


----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport.
In the lab


----------



## Aliosa_007

munichblue said:


> This watch is a hell of a beauty. I?m in love - _*how should I explain this to my wife?*_ ;-)


Do you have a job? If you do, that's how you explain it!


----------



## Sappie66

Aliosa_007 said:


> Do you have a job? If you do, that's how you explain it!


If only it was that easy....


----------



## Sappie66

LW 3-timer.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jambos5151

First day on the wrist


----------



## ac921ol

Been wearing this for the past few days. Love it. Can't wait for the next build.


----------



## Mezzly

Having a cottage holiday with the mrs this week. It's been a chill out day today in front of the fire. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunMike

This one today..a watch that is absolutely stunning in person but sadly I can never seem to capture that with a photo.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## 8100 RPM

Aqua Terra today


----------



## kinyik

After a day of watching squint surgeries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Can't stop wearing it and making pictures every day or hour. Am I addicted?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Yes Mike, you are clearly addicted. Just sell the rest like I am doing. One watch is enough!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raze

8500


----------



## Mezzly

More speedmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GilbertRyle

Seamaster 300M - 2533.50.00


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzerniner

Speedy Tuesday on Omega Rubber is my new everyday carry:


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Seamaster 6610









Calibre 563 circa 1970









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## watchninja123

kinyik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot! I have my eyes on the blue one. But pictures like yours always make me second think my choice lol

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

watchninja123 said:


> Awesome shot! I have my eyes on the blue one. But pictures like yours always make me second think my choice lol
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Haha sometimes I wish I went for the blue. Well the grass is always greener on the other side now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yes Mike, you are clearly addicted. Just sell the rest like I am doing. One watch is enough!


Nope, I think i need more, I'm already on the hunt for your Seamaster &#8230; ;-)


----------



## stockae92

Sapphire .... NOT!


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

munichblue said:


> Nope, I think i need more, I'm already on the hunt for your Seamaster &#8230; ;-)


Ha, good luck. And if you get one I am pretty sure the days of your 300MC are numbered.


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> munichblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I think i need more, I?m already on the hunt for your Seamaster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, good luck. And if you get one I am pretty sure the days of your 300MC are numbered.
Click to expand...

I guess you?re right, my friend.


----------



## mario24601

This old one, know nothing about brand was an impulse buy:


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Ploprof928

best regards, Frank


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Very nice :-! We don't see that one very often here...


----------



## Ken G

Hope you / are having/ have had/ will have/ a superb Saturday!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Ken, your collection is truly stunning...


----------



## Ken G

Sloopjohnb said:


> Ken, your collection is truly stunning...


Thanks for the kind words!  That means a lot...


----------



## BobmG8

My >15'000 GAUSS on a Hirsch Andy strap. It helps the yellow pop on the face.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Speedmaster after playing rugby away 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Trying a blue strap today.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Orange and fall just go together perfectly









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Ken G said:


> Hope you / are having/ have had/ will have/ a superb Saturday!


Ken that watch looks awesome! What is the model/reference number of that watch?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 8100 RPM

That looks great Francisco! I hope all is well as can be in San Juan considering the current situation.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Today is a Tag Heuer day ...


----------



## Ken G

8100 RPM said:


> Ken that watch looks awesome! What is the model/reference number of that watch?


Thanks! 
It's a Seamaster Chronograph 176.007 (on blue OEM rubber)


----------



## 8100 RPM

Ken G said:


> Thanks!
> It's a Seamaster Chronograph 176.007 (on blue OEM rubber)


Thank you sir! :-!


----------



## Ken G

8100 RPM said:


> Thank you sir! :-!


----------



## Second Time




----------



## fskywalker

8100 RPM said:


> That looks great Francisco! I hope all is well as can be in San Juan considering the current situation.


Thanks! Family is fine, things slowly going back to normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulie8777

My first Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

I've really fallen in love with the Speedmaster on mesh.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## javadave61

It always feels good to have the Speedy back on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Hamilton X- Wind for today.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## traf

Wearing this one again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

raze said:


> Speedy


Very cool dial shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Exploring the Omaha Zoo with my PO









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## correctomundo

Today It's the HUBLOT All-Black MECA 10








Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## soaking.fused

Happened upon this older pic of my beloved Moonwatch and felt like posting it up for all to enjoy.


----------



## mtb2104

Sorry no Omega today. Still a diver though.


----------



## bug1124




----------



## Sloopjohnb

A crisp and sunny autumnal Monday here...


----------



## PeterA




----------



## Aliosa_007

New phone, better wruw pics


----------



## fskywalker

116000 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## TSC

Aliosa_007 said:


> New phone, better wruw pics


Cool strap!


----------



## traf

This old thing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Enjoying the OEM rubber on my PO.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## munichblue




----------



## dinexus

LMLE on the original regimental Bond: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mazman01

Back on the wrist.


----------



## Ken G

Hodari D. said:


>


Very nice!That model's on my wishlist - is that a 36mm?


----------



## Aliosa_007

PO back on rubber


----------



## JohnGaltJD

ac921ol said:


> Been wearing this for the past few days. Love it. Can't wait for the next build.


LOVE that dial! I've seen a similar pop up before, is that LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

It is Tuesday after all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.

Ken G said:


> Very nice!That model's on my wishlist - is that a 36mm?


Yes it's 36. It wears perfectly on my roughly 6.5 inch wrist. Also the bracelet is really comfy.


----------



## peatnick

De Ville 146.017









Calibre 930 circa 1970










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## masterClock

B&W of my Speedy on a killer Hodinkee strap. 
Happy Halloween everyone!
#Speedytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Still my RMLE


----------



## Ken G

peatnick said:


> De Ville 146.017
> 
> View attachment 12620955
> 
> 
> Calibre 930 circa 1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


I've said it before, but, for me, that's one of the most beautiful Omegas of them all...


----------



## antiscout

New speedy- day one!


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Superb traf, looks like you are enjoying yours as much as I am enjoying mine...


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Hodari D.

Again



Hodari D. said:


>


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Kulprit

Tomorrow feels like a vintage Seamaster day, but as for today...

For work this morning (left wrist):










Now that I'm home (right wrist):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9

Coupled with some relevant cufflinks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## munichblue

Last RMLE image for some time... ;-)


----------



## solesman

How come, Mike?


munichblue said:


> Last RMLE image for some time...
> 
> 
> 
> munichblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last RMLE image for some time... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12623047
Click to expand...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

At my desk (damn these overhead fluorescents!) about to head off to court.










We'll see which watch strikes my fancy when I get home tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

solesman said:


> How come, Mike?


Could be a case of RMLE Obsession Syndrome. I think he needs professional help. Self help is never effective for this disease, I tell ya!


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

solesman said:


> How come, Mike?
> 
> 
> munichblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last RMLE image for some time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a case of RMLE Obsession Syndrome. I think he needs professional help. Self help is never effective for this disease, I tell ya!
> 
> View attachment 12623595
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the reason why I have to take another watch out of my box, at least for 24 hours. Wish me luck and strength that I won't fall back to the RMLE within minutes. I have to go for a strong weapon, maybe the Globemaster on its new blue Alligator or the Speedy Tuesday on the Bond NATO ... ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Theognosis

munichblue said:


> That's exactly the reason why I have to take another watch out of my box, at least for 24 hours. Wish me luck and strength that I won't fall back to the RMLE within minutes. I have to go for a strong weapon, maybe the Globemaster on its new blue Alligator or the Speedy Tuesday on the Bond NATO ... ;-)


I have faith that we both will recover from this terminal disease. Just yesterday I consulted several surgeons from IWC, Rolex, PP, AP and Breitling but found no cure. I also went to Omega and even handled the Globemaster with blue croc but went away still feeling sick. And then finally, I found this piece that could make me forget the RMLE (but I will have to sell my kidney for this operation):









So I walked away feeling relieved that sometime next year, my condition will improve. There is hope! But then as soon as I got home, I opened the drawer, held the RMLE in my hands and whispered:

MY PRECIOUS...


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## munichblue

Theognosis said:


> I have faith that we both will recover from this terminal disease. Just yesterday I consulted several surgeons from IWC, Rolex, PP, AP and Breitling but found no cure. I also went to Omega and even handled the Globemaster with blue croc but went away still feeling sick. And then finally, I found this piece that could make me forget the RMLE (but I will have to sell my kidney for this operation):
> 
> View attachment 12623825
> 
> 
> So I walked away feeling relieved that sometime next year, my condition will improve. There is hope! But then as soon as I got home, I opened the drawer, held the RMLE in my hands and whispered:
> 
> MY PRECIOUS...


The Lange is a real beauty but it could not make me forget the RMLE! It would be the crown jewel of my collection but not my dearest and nearest.


----------



## oso2276

Early 70's









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Theognosis said:


> So I walked away feeling relieved that sometime next year, my condition will improve. There is hope! But then as soon as I got home, I opened the drawer, held the RMLE in my hands and whispered:
> 
> MY PRECIOUS...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## traf

munichblue said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come, Mike?
> 
> That's exactly the reason why I have to take another watch out of my box, at least for 24 hours. Wish me luck and strength that I won't fall back to the RMLE within minutes. I have to go for a strong weapon, maybe the Globemaster on its new blue Alligator or the Speedy Tuesday on the Bond NATO ... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to take the sm300 LE off today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnGaltJD

traf said:


> munichblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to take the sm300 LE off today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Solid substitution!! Love the BLNR!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Theognosis

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahaha exactly! Hope this one gives us RMLE addicts unusually long lives. Lol


----------



## mazman01

Not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## munichblue

Globemaster on blue croc. Oh boy, I miss my RMLE&#8230; ;-)


----------



## dustpilot

Helm Vanuatu, on a very comfortable leather strap.


----------



## mazman01

munichblue said:


> Globemaster on blue croc. Oh boy, I miss my RMLE&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12625157&stc=1&d=1509612644"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hello what's going on here?


----------



## munichblue

Couldn't resist, I'm so hopeless addicted. The GM is back into the dark of the box and the RMLE back where it belongs to &#8230; ;-)


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Feeling  today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA

Tresor 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

My companion for the day









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Beautiful fall day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Big and bold..


----------



## ghia94




----------



## peatnick

Constellation 396.0806









Calibre 1501 circa 1975


----------



## fskywalker

Repeat and conquer! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Theognosis

PO 8500 for today.


----------



## knezz

At dial is plane beautiful, piece of art!


----------



## Gazly

Out with Albie


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liewb

Test driving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time

Problem inserting images today ?????


----------



## Sappie66

Bell day!


----------



## Second Time

Second attempt,


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took the kids up into the mountains today to play in the snow...Wore the PO


----------



## iTreelex

HAGWE Everyone!


----------



## k.lange

Enjoying a Saturday movie night of Ocean's Eleven with my wife wearing my PO 8500 XL on OEM rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Genève Dynamic:


----------



## munichblue

Blue is the colour &#8230;


----------



## MFB71

My PO (2500+8500)/2









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

16013 for this bright Sunday morning.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Jeanrichard Aquascope today, on nubuck.


----------



## munichblue

Railmaster again.


----------



## fskywalker

munichblue said:


> Railmaster again.
> 
> View attachment 12633267


Nice! Where's the blue 39.5 PO? Haven't seen a picture from it recently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

fskywalker said:


> Nice! Where's the blue 39.5 PO? Haven't seen a picture from it recently!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a real problem, Francisco. I'm so devoted to my Railmaster that the other watches have no chance getting wrist time. And tomorrow I get another serious contender.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

munichblue said:


> That's a real problem, Francisco. I'm so devoted to my Railmaster that the other watches have no chance getting wrist time. And tomorrow I get another serious contender.


Ha, the 300LE?
;-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

sorry, double post


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> Ha, the 300LE?
> ;-)


Kannt scho sei .... ;-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Viel Spaß beim Kauf...looking forward to the pics

...and there goes the 300MC...


----------



## Fourcooks

Watching an exciting finish to The Shriners Hospital golf tournament


----------



## ac921ol

Just watched the Skins win one baby!!!! 
Hail

Love the little detail of the Omega buckle. 
Was it worth $50 maybe not, but I do like it and bought a 2nd one when I bought the first one.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theognosis

Bored.


----------



## munichblue

Theognosis said:


> Bored.


Most people will obviously crucify me but this fat cat has no chance against our beloved beauty, hasn't it? Go and sell it! ;-)


----------



## munichblue

Since today.


----------



## fskywalker

munichblue said:


> Since today.
> 
> View attachment 12635149


Mike: You're on fire! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

ah, there it is Mike, congrats, a very nice daily and swimming watch indeed ;-)
(So versatile that it will be my only watch. The AT is effectively sold and the 300MC will go soon as well. I am still surprised how „loud“ the 300MC is compared to the 300LE. Which I only noticed once my LE arrived)

You could also be done with this one, the RM, and maybe the blue PO. All bases covered. But I guess you will keep the rest as well, maybe apart from the 300MC.

Wear it in good health, and yes, you have really been on fire lately


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Theognosis said:


> Bored.


Just add an engraving and take some fancy pics with it, then put it away for a few decades before you sell it for 17 million


----------



## Sloopjohnb

And as this is a picture thread:


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> ah, there it is Mike, congrats, a very nice daily and swimming watch indeed ;-)
> (So versatile that it will be my only watch. The AT is effectively sold and the 300MC will go soon as well. I am still surprised how „loud" the 300MC is compared to the 300LE. Which I only noticed once my LE arrived)
> 
> You could also be done with this one, the RM, and maybe the blue PO. All bases covered. But I guess you will keep the rest as well, maybe apart from the 300MC.
> 
> Wear it in good health, and yes, you have really been on fire lately


The RMLE and the SM300LE make me seriously thinking about my whole collection. I haven't finished these thoughts but one thing is for sure. Watches bigger than 40mm have to leave because they really are - what did you say? - too loud!

The blue PO is a keeper, the CK2998 and the Globemaster as well, all others shouldn't think they are safe&#8230; ;-)


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Sloopjohnb

True, one of the reasons why my AT and 300MC have to go (and yes I know that the AT also came in 38.5 but I didn‘t like the proportions, it wears too high for the small size- in my opinion).
And with those five you would still have a great collection


----------



## peatnick

Geneve Dynamic









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fskywalker

munichblue said:


> The RMLE and the SM300LE make me seriously thinking about my whole collection. I haven't finished these thoughts but one thing is for sure. Watches bigger than 40mm have to leave because they really are - what did you say? - too loud!
> 
> The blue PO is a keeper, the CK2998 and the Globemaster as well, all others shouldn't think they are safe&#8230; ;-)


So ST doomed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

fskywalker said:


> So ST doomed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is a real possibility...


----------



## munichblue

fskywalker said:


> So ST doomed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is a real possibility...


----------



## fskywalker

munichblue said:


> There is a real possibility...


That's why may as well not keep my yet to be released ST, as my sweet spot is less than 40mm. My Japan LE speedy is the right size!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theognosis

Had to wear this thing in order for me to rediscover the beauty of my other pieces. My RMLE made me consider selling all my "ugly" watches. What a greedy and jealous little bastard!


----------



## Theognosis

munichblue said:


> The RMLE and the SM300LE make me seriously thinking about my whole collection. I haven't finished these thoughts but one thing is for sure. Watches bigger than 40mm have to leave because they really are - what did you say? - too loud!
> 
> The blue PO is a keeper, the CK2998 and the Globemaster as well, all others shouldn't think they are safe&#8230; ;-)


It is very tempting to sell everything else but I'm giving some more time to come to my senses.


----------



## fskywalker

Because it's Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## peatnick

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Theognosis said:


> It is very tempting to sell everything else but I'm giving some more time to come to my senses.


The most interesting part for me is that Omega hit such a home run with the trilogy pieces that their 60-year-old design is leading some off us to consider selling at least some of their collection. Quite astonishing...


----------



## yvrclimber

Newly acquired Genève (thanks @steele!).
565 movement in 18k.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Wearing this today took it off for a shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Sloopjohnb said:


> The most interesting part for me is that Omega hit such a home run with the trilogy pieces that their 60-year-old design is leading some off us to consider selling at least some of their collection. Quite astonishing...


For me it's more a case of thinking about a realignment. I won't necessarily reduce my collection but I seriously consider to replace some pieces.


----------



## borchard929

Speedy Triple Date under the cuff









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## Theognosis

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Wow!



Sloopjohnb said:


> The most interesting part for me is that Omega hit such a home run with the trilogy pieces that their 60-year-old design is leading some off us to consider selling at least some of their collection. Quite astonishing...


Astonishing indeed. In my case, the Trilogy had me salivating for 30's-70's vintage Omegas while keeping up with the best contemporary pieces. You can't go wrong with this brand.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Theognosis said:


> Wow!
> 
> You can't go wrong with this brand.


Thanks & I'm w/ you , I could have only Omega & be a happy camper , they really don't make an ugly piece

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

I couldn?t decide which to wear... so I switched half way through... my two favorites -


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Since today.
> 
> View attachment 12635149


Congratulations!


----------



## Ken G

Re. the abandonment of all watches above 40mm mentioned upthread: it's just my opinion, but I think you're all being a bit hasty, to be honest! Wearing a new Trilogy model is a transcendentally beautiful experience, but surely it doesn't mean something like say, the Moonwatch, automatically becomes redundant? Such models don't lose their appeal just like that, do they?

Don't take this the wrong way, but I think we should be careful of chasing trends - I wouldn't want to be buying back 40mm+ watches in a couple of years!

I hope nobody takes offence at this - I'm just saying. We're all different of course, but I think you can enjoy all sizes of watch in a single collection...


----------



## gregoryb

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You don't see the exp on a jubilee enough if you ask me.


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> Re. the abandonment of all watches above 40mm mentioned upthread: it's just my opinion, but I think you're all being a bit hasty, to be honest! Wearing a new Trilogy model is a transcendentally beautiful experience, but surely it doesn't mean something like say, the Moonwatch, automatically becomes redundant? Such models don't lose their appeal just like that, do they?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I think we should be careful of chasing trends - I wouldn't want to be buying back 40mm+ watches in a couple of years!
> 
> I hope nobody takes offence at this - I'm just saying. We're all different of course, but I think you can enjoy all sizes of watch in a single collection...


i enjoyed taking this 42mm stallion out in the wild today.









At home, my beloved unicorn awaits.


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> i enjoyed taking this 42mm stallion out in the wild today.


I'm wearing this again...








...but I can't remember what size it is!

EDIT: a quick measurement tells me 38-39mm square...


----------



## fskywalker

gregoryb said:


> You don't see the exp on a jubilee enough if you ask me.


Thanks. That is a 36mm Oyster Perpetual (OP), reference 116000 with Mercedes hands. The 114270 36mm Explorer cannot easily get a jubilee bracelet since the lug position is differenet versus many other Rolexes; older explorers (14270 etc) or newer 214270 (39mm) would fit without modifications

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregoryb

fskywalker said:


> Thanks. That is a 36mm Oyster Perpetual (OP), reference 116000 with Mercedes hands. The 114270 36mm Explorer cannot easily get a jubilee bracelet since the lug position is differenet versus many other Rolexes; older explorers (14270 etc) or newer 214270 (39mm) would fit without modifications
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Of course it is. Just noticed your names and realised I've admired your OP before. Funny you hardly notice the blue in this shot.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ken G said:


> Re. the abandonment of all watches above 40mm mentioned upthread: it's just my opinion, but I think you're all being a bit hasty, to be honest! Wearing a new Trilogy model is a transcendentally beautiful experience, but surely it doesn't mean something like say, the Moonwatch, automatically becomes redundant? Such models don't lose their appeal just like that, do they?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I think we should be careful of chasing trends - I wouldn't want to be buying back 40mm+ watches in a couple of years!
> 
> I hope nobody takes offence at this - I'm just saying. We're all different of course, but I think you can enjoy all sizes of watch in a single collection...


I'm w/ you. I wear everything from 36mm to Panerai



this 1's @ 34mm


----------



## Ken G

watchdaddy1 said:


> I'm w/ you. I wear everything from 36mm to Panerai
> 
> 
> 
> this 1's @ 34mm


Yup, me too. I go from a 33.6mm Speedmaster LCD, all the way up to the Ploprof at 55mm


----------



## Mezzly

Work done now for some relaxation in the speedy. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Planet Ocean again...Have a great day gentlemen b-)


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Re. the abandonment of all watches above 40mm mentioned upthread: it's just my opinion, but I think you're all being a bit hasty, to be honest! Wearing a new Trilogy model is a transcendentally beautiful experience, but surely it doesn't mean something like say, the Moonwatch, automatically becomes redundant? Such models don't lose their appeal just like that, do they?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I think we should be careful of chasing trends - I wouldn't want to be buying back 40mm+ watches in a couple of years!
> 
> I hope nobody takes offence at this - I'm just saying. We're all different of course, but I think you can enjoy all sizes of watch in a single collection...


First, to each his own!

My point is that the Railmaster and the Seamaster 300 have proofed me something I had never expected. That these small sizes can be worn even from a guy with a wrist size > 8" like me. I used to wear watches around 44mm and bigger in the past because I was convinced smaller sizes would look ridiculous on my wrist, like women watches. The Trilogy pieces have changed my aesthetically perception totally because I really love now how the watch wraps around my wrist instead just sitting on top. Therefore, albeit there seems to be a trend toward smaller watches, it's no trend for me personally. It's just a question of personal preferences.


----------



## Kitan

Fourcooks said:


> Watching an exciting finish to The Shriners Hospital golf tournament


Nice shot, your watch is in good company


----------



## stockae92

this one find itself on my wrist often


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> First, to each his own!


Absolutely! Which is why I said:


Ken G said:


> We're all different of course...


;-)



munichblue said:


> My point is that the Railmaster and the Seamaster 300 have proofed me something I had never expected. That these small sizes can be worn even from a guy with a wrist size > 8" like me. I used to wear watches around 44mm and bigger in the past because I was convinced smaller sizes would look ridiculous on my wrist, like women watches. The Trilogy pieces have changed my aesthetically perception totally because I really love now how the watch wraps around my wrist instead just sitting on top. Therefore, albeit there seems to be a trend toward smaller watches, it's no trend for me personally. It's just a question of personal preferences.


That's great - I'm delighted that you have realized you can wear smaller watches, but just as your taste has changed - seemingly overnight - it can change back again (perhaps just as quickly). One of the constants on this forum is the regular posts from people regretting flipping once-loved models from their collections - all I was saying was that it might be an idea to wait until the "honeymoon" is over with Trilogy models before going ahead with any sales of larger/other watches. But then again, maybe the mass-flipping of these watches would be a good thing - the used market being flooded with 38+ watches would suit me just fine! ;-)


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> That's great - I'm delighted that you have realized you can wear smaller watches, but just as your taste has changed - seemingly overnight - it can change back again (perhaps just as quickly). One of the constants on this forum is the regular posts from people regretting flipping once-loved models from their collections - all I was saying was that it might be an idea to wait until the "honeymoon" is over with Trilogy models before going ahead with any sales of larger/other watches. But then again, maybe the mass-flipping of these watches would be a good thing - the used market being flooded with 38+ watches would suit me just fine! ;-)


Great advice! Smaller watches have been my preference for years now. I bought the 38.5 version of the AT 8500 instead of the 41. I chose the 42mm PO 8500 over the 44mm. And for Rolex, I never liked the sports models with chunky maxicases that's why I only have 1 piece, which is the Daytona. My only regret was getting the JLC 976 instead of the Grande Taille primarily because the former had a display caseback and the smaller had none. The smaller case size was the reason why I ordered the RMLE in the first place.

Truth is, it's not just about the size when we're talking about the RMLE's brilliance. What's fascinating is that a watch with no applied indices and all the usual unnecessary aesthetics, functionality and complications found in modern watches has turned my taste in this hobby upside down. And it's not just me. I have friends who have flipped many of their flashy watches and opted for something simple like the Rolex Explorer. I guess in a world filled with glamour and confusion, it's nice to see something pure and simple on my wrist like the RMLE. For sure, I will be keeping my "big" watches. Moving forward however, my future purchases will be limited to 39mm and smaller--and with less complications.

Cheers to this great hobby!


----------



## munichblue

Theognosis said:


> ...
> 
> *Truth is, it's not just about the size when we're talking about the RMLE's brilliance. What's fascinating is that a watch with no applied indices and all the usual unnecessary aesthetics, functionality and complications found in modern watches has turned my taste in this hobby upside down. And it's not just me*. I have friends who have flipped many of their flashy watches and opted for something simple like the Rolex Explorer. I guess in a world filled with glamour and confusion, it's nice to see something pure and simple on my wrist like the RMLE. For sure, I will be keeping my "big" watches. Moving forward however, my future purchases will be limited to 39mm and smaller--and with less complications.
> 
> Cheers to this great hobby!


100% agree. With regards to the RMLE it's much more than just the size. Well said, mate!


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Absolutely! Which is why I said:
> 
> ;-)
> 
> That's great - I'm delighted that you have realized you can wear smaller watches, but just as your taste has changed - seemingly overnight - it can change back again (perhaps just as quickly). One of the constants on this forum is the regular posts from people regretting flipping once-loved models from their collections - all I was saying was that it might be an idea to wait until the "honeymoon" is over with Trilogy models before going ahead with any sales of larger/other watches. But then again, maybe the mass-flipping of these watches would be a good thing - the used market being flooded with 38+ watches would suit me just fine! ;-)


Thanks for the very good advice, Ken! :-!

Im in no hurry to sell anything from my collection although some pieces even didn't get much wrist time before the advent of the Trilogy LEs. But you're absolutely right, I don't want to make the mistake selling a watch to soon and then regretting it. I'll give them time, try them again in some months and will see if they sing again to me.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anaplian




----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## kinyik

When 1 strap works on 2 watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

different watch the same way


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## anaplian




----------



## Mathematician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper

Yellow reduced


----------



## ac921ol

Mathematician said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is that? Is it on a deployment?


----------



## Mathematician

ac921ol said:


> What strap is that? Is it on a deployment?


Truth be told it's a generic leather strap from eBay that got baseball glove oil treatment then just worn in. Have it on tang buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

munichblue said:


> Since today.
> 
> View attachment 12635149


 Late congrats on this! haven't been on WUS lately due to issues with Tapatalk. How do you like this compared to the rail??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

traf said:


> Late congrats on this! haven't been on WUS lately due to issues with Tapatalk. How do you like this compared to the rail??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great and wonderful watch and I'm in love with it but it's not an RMLE! ;-)


----------



## Lukebor

Omega 300M









iP8


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbineboy

X-33









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

My 3513.50 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> View attachment 12648251
> 
> 
> My 3513.50 today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome piece...Daytona vibes for a tenth of the price. These have been appreciating on the secondhand market as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

At my son's soccer tournament with speedy strapped on ✌⚽










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SKOBR




----------



## traf

Changed it up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Buchmann69 said:


> At my son's soccer tournament with speedy strapped on ️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Love that distortion! Hesatile or sapphire ?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

watchninja123 said:


> Love that distortion! Hesatile or sapphire ?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Hesalite...it's gotta be...✌

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## om3ga_fan

Arrived in Jamaica this afternoon for a much needed vacation. Decided to grab a shot of my SMP in the pool from our swim-out room.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Put both of these on today with the intention of swapping them off leather and onto their bracelets. The Omega pins got the better of me, however.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

....


----------



## GoBuffs11

Alpina today


----------



## Semper

Today my yellow Speedy


----------



## traf

BLNR for blue Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Not setting any land speed records today.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Blue 2500AT


----------



## goatgibson

Pepsi today. Speedy is in the stable.


----------



## 8100 RPM

This hasn't received much wrist time lately.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## N15M0

Just collected my Master Chronometer.


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 calibre 321









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Mathematician

Most recent addition to the stable. Love the orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Dressed up the Speedy today,but not myself









_


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Watching Germany-France with the usual one


----------



## traf

Knives and Lint said:


>


Very cool shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

peatnick said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 12655107
> 
> 
> 145.0012 calibre 321
> 
> View attachment 12655115
> 
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


Gorgeous premoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Still Rolex, omega tomorrow !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

1968 Genève


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidomega

Omega Seamaster 30. From 1962


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint

traf said:


> Very cool shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks my friend b-)

Those red leaves are from a tree right outside the window of my home office. There was just a very windy storm last night so there was a good coverage of leaves on the ground. I wasn't even going to do a WRUW today but I looked out the window and couldn't resist


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Wearing this today after several weeks of being trapped in the box

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Lucaass29

Already took it off and only have one crappy picture on my laptop, but I had on my 1958 Cal. 470 today.


----------



## EightEyes

Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

"Sitting on the dock of the bay !!"

View attachment Omega Planet Ocean promo 2_pe.jpg


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Geneve Dynamic









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## watchninja123

Put the original bracelet back on. Never realized how comfortable it is until today.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

2500PO


----------



## MikeCfromLI

This old thing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Rale




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Triple Thursday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## peatnick

Seamaster 14700









Calibre 552 circa 1960









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Occipital Lobe

Brand new speedy. Yup, the protective foil is still on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1

That is probably my favorite aqua-terra...blue sunburst.


----------



## wolfie1

hun23 said:


> PO


What is that strap mate? Pretty nice color and really like the ralley style


----------



## wolfie1

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 12542437


That is a really unique font on your date wheel. Can you give any other color?


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

wolfie1 said:


> That is a really unique font on your date wheel. Can you give any other color?


If not mistaken that's a 2500D movement date wheel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wolfie1

Really different from the font on my date wheel...also a 2500D 2201.50


----------



## bakes1

New Speedy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Seamaster 166.032









Calibre 750 circa 1969










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Happy Friday everyone !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Womble20

Still enjoyin this one


----------



## SamQue

My x-33 v. 1 with new strap. Really comfortable.


----------



## Buchmann69

Couple pics of my speedy from earlier in the day



















Enjoy the weekend 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mstnpete

The 2 Omega' I own.
Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

SMP on my R8
Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

wolfie1 said:


> That is a really unique font on your date wheel. Can you give any other color?





fskywalker said:


> If not mistaken that's a 2500D movement date wheel


Francisco is correct. :-!

I have two 2500 Planet Oceans (...or should that be "Planets Ocean?") :think:

First bought in Nov '06 (C), and the 'new' one (D) acquired a few moths ago from a fellow forum-user, which he bought new-old-stock last May (2016) with full warranty.

The 2006 one had full service at Omega OB this year. Both are excellent & I can't notice _any_ difference in performance whatsoever betweeen them. IMHO the C vs D issue is overblown.

However, the datewheel for the 2500D movement with the triple escapement is different & has large serifs on all numeral 1s, (10, 11- 19, 21... etc), the 4 is sharply pointed at the top, & the 2 has a straight diagonal line, all like the wheel on PO 8500 & since.

Please excuse borrowed pic, C left, D right :









The pic you commented on is of the latter, from 2016.

Excuse for a few more, showing D font ...

























.... and my 2006 (2500C font) now with new bezel, & hands after Ω service (note the red tip of seconds-hand not started faded to orange - pink, as they do when after years of UV affects them) :
























(in Kyoto)'b-)

Hope some of that was useful :roll:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchninja123

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's an awesome op with Benz hands! How much did it cost you to do that mod? Also, I saw you're posting your po for sale. What's the reason for selling? It's such a beautiful piece!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

watchninja123 said:


> That's an awesome op with Benz hands! How much did it cost you to do that mod? Also, I saw you're posting your po for sale. What's the reason for selling? It's such a beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Its a very simple mod, hands are about $100 plus installation.

PO is indeed beautiful, but already have another black diver watch and need to free up some funds for other things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

Today a Globemaster.


----------



## solesman

And the RM Mike? Redundant? haha



munichblue said:


> Today a Globemaster.
> 
> View attachment 12666201


----------



## willydribble

Planet ocean today


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy Sunday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## Sloopjohnb

this


----------



## savedbyfreethought

DSOTM


----------



## RustyBin5

Speedy Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro

Omega Dynamic


----------



## Bama214

Another day with the Jedi


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday









166.039 calibre 565 circa 1968









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

Blue Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## mtb2104

Little fun watch for Tritium Tuesday.


----------



## revad

Seamaster, and just in time for the holidays Omega mailed me a 2016 catalog that arrived today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous

I made it.... Just in time... A few more seconds and I was too late 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot




----------



## WichitaViajero

Seamaster Professional


----------



## GregBe

PO today









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Speedy special edition on Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop for the last two days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sm300 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Back to the black and red 16710. Have a nice Thursday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

My FOIS


----------



## Theognosis

Railmaster 60th.


----------



## raze

Speedy couple times this week.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Happy thanksgiving 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## cybercat

' 







'


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating it!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## GoBuffs11

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Apia




----------



## 8100 RPM

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RustyBin5

Edit oops. Forgot to change the date !
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Off for a little golf jaunt to Scottsdale!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## Bama214

revad said:


> Seamaster, and just in time for the holidays Omega mailed me a 2016 catalog that arrived today


2016??


----------



## 8100 RPM

Bama214 said:


> 2016??


Yeah, that's Omega for you. They also sent me a 2016 catalog a few weeks ago. Last year they sent me a 2014 catalog.


----------



## RustyBin5

running as good as the day she was made and pretty much not a mark on it. Love this piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## Kulprit

'69 King Seiko today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Occipital Lobe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

Just changed the strap on my Seamaster 300 MC...God I love this watch!


----------



## Theognosis

Skyfall AT.


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## andy4trance

AT blue with the lost date frame..


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

PO 2500.


----------



## Apia




----------



## RustyBin5

A little rarity









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewrist

tbensous said:


> I made it.... Just in time... A few more seconds and I was too late
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## rbanks40

My new Aqua Terra - love this watch!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Giving the seamaster a break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Moon 









iP8


----------



## raze

Speedytuesday


----------



## ac921ol

yogik_yo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this how your watch came? Never seen anyone else have the same model I have.

Came with an alligator leather strap, and I had to buy the bracelet separate.

If not, good choice on the strap.


----------



## yogik_yo

ac921ol said:


> Is this how your watch came? Never seen anyone else have the same model I have.
> 
> Came with an alligator leather strap, and I had to buy the bracelet separate.
> 
> If not, good choice on the strap.


No, it came with black rubber strap. I recently sourced this brown strap off of eBay. I wanted to get OEM brown alligator strap but wasn't able to find one on eBay and the one I found was ridiculously priced. So I decided to settle down with this aftermarket strap and I love it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asfalloth

Swdd









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

All tied up with the Speedy 57 ;-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## raze

Another one


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Morning _








_I'm conforming to Speedy Tuesday_







on a new pair of shoes from And2strap


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Sloopjohnb

The day off is almost over...


----------



## Apia




----------



## red1108nyc

Had the CK 2998 on earlier and the 116500 on now!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5

One of my favourites but not worn in a while









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Probably the best nato color pattern I've tried on my PO.


----------



## yvrclimber

Vintage 1968 Genève


----------



## Kulprit

Again today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 135.027









Calibre 601 circa 1967


----------



## traf

Incoming! #gotmyspeedytuesday




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#SEAMASTER*


----------



## romseyman




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

this one


----------



## borchard929

Last day at RSNA! Glory Jalapeno!!!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

New month (almost), new watch.


----------



## Kulprit

Jury pled-out, so now I'm back at the office staring down a mountain of files (and no, normally I wouldn't wear a dive watch for such an occasion, but I had a suspicion this trial wasn't going forward).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516




----------



## Apia




----------



## pdrsm




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 300









Calibre 552 circa 1967










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## JayPaper

My current project. Correct case & crown, WactchCo bezel, original Omega service dial (not super luminova), 565 movement. Aftermarket sharkmesh. Someday I will spend the $$$ for the correct caseback.


----------



## tommyxl

Taking the train today, so it could only be the Railmaster...


----------



## mazman01

This


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 14765









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Hmmmm... didn't buy, yet


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## copperjohn

mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmm... didn't buy, yet


Those are nice...


----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Ω is only 20 percent of my collection 50 percent By value


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmm... didn't buy, yet


Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

mtb2104 said:


> Hmmmm... didn't buy, yet


what are you waiting for? b-)


----------



## Apia




----------



## pascs




----------



## TagTime

2254.50


----------



## fskywalker

18239 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayPaper

Aqua Terra


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Back in black









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Orange custom PO today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

New strap day for my GMT


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## soaking.fused

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th




----------



## DaveandStu

Fresh start..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

In a hurry but a quick wrist check so I don't miss my next meeting!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Frosty morning with the Speedy.


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Aliosa_007

Still wearing the mk2 until the mid of December. Btw, the period recorded by the chrono indicates the time spent at the Patek Philippe museum. I needed at least one more hour... :-(


----------



## Ursus

Hulk mode 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Haven't posted here in a bit, but it's usually the Planet Ocean lately, as it is today, even on a Tuesday...Have a great day Gentlemen b-)


----------



## Texasjohn1970

Just picked up yesterday and am really enjoying it.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayPaper

My 2nd oldest Omega wristwatch. Sterling case, porcelain dial, fixed lugs. Custom horween strap.


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Texasjohn1970 said:


> Just picked up yesterday and am really enjoying it.
> View attachment 12710811


Just taken delivery of its older and less sophisticated relative ;-)


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

I only have my AT. But my buddy let me wear this today.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

On the Hirsch Tiger, looks great !!


----------



## WatchObsession

Enjoying road testing the Zealande Rubber strap on the Omega SMP and happy to say all good !!


----------



## Skellig

The sun has finally come out on a very cold day in Ireland.


----------



## traf

This yesterday 









Today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

What do you guys think of the Omega Bullhead?

I tried it on at my local Omega AD in both black and silver dials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## ac921ol

I liked the $50 purchase for the clasp, I have one in brushed and polished. Just waiting to find a strap for the 2nd one

Dresses up the watch a little


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Love the PP Traf, do you have the trademark rubber strap as well?


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Love the PP Traf, do you have the trademark rubber strap as well?


Thanks John! Yes, it's on order at the AD... unfortunately for me the clasp is on back order so I may not receive until the new year 

In the mean time I've been alternating with the bracelet and a green nato:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That green Nato looks surprisingly good. And so does the bracelet. For me the Aquanaut was always just the rubber strap watch.
(I have meanwhile put my SM300 LE back on the leather strap for a change, nice and light, but I would still prefer a darker brown leather strap)


----------



## kinyik

2 more papers to go and we're off for Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyen

My 39.5 PO still well within -1 +1 each day


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back on leather


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Wearing this while re-sizing new mesh for PO ...









'


----------



## mrkayslay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc

On Phenomenato!


----------



## alex79

traf said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enablers... Will enable


Cheers Dave

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Happy Sunday chaps









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
New shoes...









'


----------



## traf

alex79 said:


> Enablers... Will enable
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

One more for @mtb2104 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Century









Calibre 283 circa 1954

































"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## GoBuffs11

Will go back to NATO but an interesting combo.


----------



## Alpinoc

Nice, is an Omega Mesh or another brand?



cybercat said:


> '
> New shoes...
> 
> View attachment 12722181
> 
> 
> '


----------



## cybercat

Alpinoc said:


> Nice, is an Omega Mesh or another brand?


Thanks! 
STAIB 2792 (satin), from Germany.

Seriously looked at the Omega Ploprof but is pretty expensive - around 500% of the Staib 2792. 
Would be a perfect match with the Ω Ploprof watch, but a bit much for occasional wear on the PO.

Wore a friend's old Staib 2792 a few times years ago & it was _extremely_ comfortable, so decided to go get myself one of those.


----------



## vincenzowl

New Speedmaster 38 Black


----------



## Alpinoc

cybercat said:


> Thanks!
> STAIB 2792 (satin), from Germany.
> 
> Seriously looked at the Omega Ploprof but is pretty expensive - around 500% of the Staib 2792.
> Would be a perfect match with the Ω Ploprof watch, but a bit much for occasional wear on the PO.
> 
> Wore a friend's old Staib 2792 a few times years ago & it was _extremely_ comfortable, so decided to go get myself one of those.


Thanks for the answer, I've been considering buying an STAIB mesh bracelet from watchgecko lately, so your feedback helps a lot.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

Unusual weather in the West of The Netherlands... but beautiful. (just wish I hadn't taken my bike to work)


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

ten13th said:


> View attachment 12707997


That turned out great! Makes me want to get the half red one for mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

nikbrown said:


> That turned out great! Makes me want to get the half red one for mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were the inspiration for me to take the plunge in modding.

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## fastfras

Speedy Auto.


----------



## fastfras

traf said:


> Thanks John! Yes, it's on order at the AD... unfortunately for me the clasp is on back order so I may not receive until the new year
> 
> In the mean time I've been alternating with the bracelet and a green nato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy, I so want one!


----------



## fastfras

cybercat said:


> '
> Wearing this while re-sizing new mesh for PO ...
> 
> View attachment 12719401
> 
> 
> '


Slumming I see... *wink*


----------



## MikeCfromLI

OG Orange goodness


----------



## GoBuffs11

nikbrown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


speedy bracelet on new aqua terra?!


----------



## nikbrown

GoBuffs11 said:


> speedy bracelet on new aqua terra?!


Technically it's a Seamaster bracelet (but it's the speedy style one) from my GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Special edition Speedy from 1997


----------



## traf

fastfras said:


> Oh boy, I so want one!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

TinTin with new shoes.


----------



## Aliosa_007

From today (giving the Mk2 a 1 day break).









From last night (a friend recommended me this bottle - not sure how I feel about it yet).


----------



## traf

Order 321 on speedy tuesday, while wearing my ST 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## harry_flashman

When it's Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

traf said:


> Order 321 on speedy tuesday, while wearing my ST


Time to open the watch, maybe there's a surprise inside!


----------



## vincenzowl

It's Speedy Tuesday so have to play along!


----------



## yvrclimber

Tried this on and made an aggressive offer. But it sold to an asking price buyer. Sad.


----------



## mtb2104

Eventually didn't pull the trigger on the 60th anniversary SM, and got this instead... sorry no Omegas


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Getting used to new mesh...









'


----------



## AsAs

Here is my brand new Omega in 44mm. First post here, finally registered... I've been reading this forum since last spring.


----------



## Mathematician

A little frosty out there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mdrtoronto

Speedy









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Taken this one out of hibernation and really appreciating it again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

What a beautiful day to go diving... desk diving that is. :-(


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Ready to see Star Wars The Last Jedi later tonight!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## andya271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beast619

A day out in Taipei.


----------



## mdrtoronto

I just this afternoon got my Speedmaster Reduced from full maintenance, so happy 









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

mdrtoronto said:


> I just this afternoon got my Speedmaster Reduced from full maintenance, so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Previous strap today









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kinyik

Travelling with these 2, one on each wrist lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong

Changed many strap. This one satisfied me so far.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

Explorer today for me !









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

SMPc + PhenomeNato 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd




----------



## ten13th

Aussie breakfast. 









Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Lukebor

AT









iP8


----------



## 8100 RPM

AT in wine country....


----------



## traf

Had to drop off the ST due to a dial defect so it's going to be this and the sm60th for a bit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

traf said:


> Had to drop off the ST due to a dial defect so it's going to be this and the sm60th for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smashing and smart 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

GMT yesterday making fresh tracks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

The main.


----------



## traf

alex79 said:


> Smashing and smart
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'








'


----------



## watchdaddy1

New shoes from And2straps










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

New shoes too









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

Trying something new to help with wrist soreness...


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SKOBR

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Hi Rob. Great timepiece. 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

View attachment DSC_9278_DxO.jpg


----------



## ten13th

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Micro

Just picked this Bond up today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Tintin Speedy on Haveston Invasion Strap. I think the strap is actually almost on par with Omega's offerings. Really high quality.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Micro said:


> Just picked this Bond up today


Finally, someone who didn't care about all the hate this model got on the forum.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

A bit of a different take. Do you notice anything unusual about the dial?


----------



## cdnwatchguy

I shall be wearing this one today.


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 caliber 321









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## GTTIME

Enjoying having this one back quite a bit.


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## jinfaep

Master 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## mtb2104

Evening switch


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Happy humpday, after almost a fortnight on leather and Nato it is time for the bracelet again.


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Happy humpday, after almost a fortnight on leather and Nato it is time for the bracelet again.


That bracelet is tough to deny!

Still honeymooning with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Sloopjohnb

traf said:


> That bracelet is tough to deny!
> 
> Still honeymooning with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah I see the rubber strap has arrived. Looks fantastic


----------



## Cleef

Happy Wednesday. Moonwatch


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Ah I see the rubber strap has arrived. Looks fantastic


Thank you sir! I am quite chuffed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

traf said:


> Had to drop off the ST due to a dial defect so it's going to be this and the sm60th for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice PP! Cool it is a Tiffany edition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy4trance

View attachment DSC_9274_DxO.jpg


----------



## traf

fskywalker said:


> Very nice PP! Cool it is a Tiffany edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Francisco! Yes, it was purchased at Tiffany and co in Bal harbour, Miami, FL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took a sunset walk with the PO b-)


----------



## Bama214

Hot stuff today


----------



## beast619

Tis The Season....Planet Ocean 9900


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pedro43

My PO chronograph today


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey cheater, you used that shot the other day


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 14700









Calibre 552 circa 1960









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fskywalker

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Hey cheater, you used that shot the other day


 like this one then?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames

My beloved Railmaster , for the first time ever not on it's bracelet. Canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## City74

Just arrived today


----------



## MFB71

Custom PO for me









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

I kept my old dial and handset...might put them back in one day..just glad to have back in rotationan









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Flying home from the last work trip for the year, faithful PO accompanying me home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Trusty  for the last working day of the year









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sm300 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazman01




----------



## Dougiebaby

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Hey UVALaw, we have similar tastes in watches and Retro's


----------



## Fenix84

Wearing the MC but wanted to share this picture


----------



## fskywalker

DD day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## GTTIME

Always a favorite


----------



## imranbecks

Midnight. Christmas eve.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Railmaster, still on the canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## up1911fan

Switched to the rubber for a bit.


----------



## stamsd

Changed up the insert for Xmas (usually black).


----------



## Mezzly

With the family waiting for the hangover to subside after my work party. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## cybercat

'
This one for Christmas...

















Happy holidays to all! :-!

'


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Back to give the SM another try.. this time with something special. Still didn't pull the trigger though....










Very similar case designs


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Alpinoc

My new Aqua Terra Golf edition! Love that green seconds hand!


----------



## peatnick

Constellation 14381









Calibre 551 circa 1960









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fskywalker

Feeling blue 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy for Christmas Eve.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Seasons Greetings!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## imranbecks

Boxing Day... Back at work!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Turkey in the oven and time to watch the Boxing Day EPL footie...


----------



## cybercat

'
Took this before lunch ...









... without noticing the watch was so dirty, oily & grimy 
(too much Christmas ?!) :roll:

Saw the mess it was in when I downloaded pics from the camera. 
Used a squirt of ROR n tissue on the watch for a quick clean up, & tried again later in the afternoon...









'


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Running just 0.6 second fast per day so far.


----------



## Watch_Junky

Spent the day up at NASA


----------



## 8100 RPM

It was a Planet Ocean day....


----------



## beast619

Class dismissed...


----------



## DaveandStu

Thank you so omega









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## andy4trance

Back to work!


----------



## fskywalker

Still on blue OP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vakane

My Xmas gift.

The "grand" on its mesh but with the modern ploprof clasp for the most accurate fitment.


----------



## Kulprit

The bad news? I'm in the office today.

The better news? There are only three of us here today, so it's quiet and relaxing.

The best news? It's my last day of work for 2017!

Still wearing my Benrus-from-another-mother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

















'


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakane

The grand on mesh... I'll try it on something different tomorrow!


----------



## Bama214

Cheers all!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C (2005)


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

My RMLE with the perfect strap.


----------



## reyn_l




----------



## Bama214

munichblue said:


> My RMLE with the perfect strap.
> 
> View attachment 12761423


Great looking strap (and watch!)- Genteel Straps?


----------



## aka Tucker




----------



## cockroach96

A while ago with 311.33.42.30.01.002...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C, the culprit of my addiction


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

This ol' standby today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Today is an Electric Blue day


----------



## Gopher

Here is its big-brother chrono!


----------



## GTTIME

Finally a casual look for the GSOTM that I enjoy wearing.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Watching the Cyclones with the trusty Seamaster 300. On a positive note, Omega has apparently reduced the pricing on their natos. I snagged this one from a boutique yesterday for $150. I recall buying one when they first came out a few years ago and could have sworn it was over $200. Still insane pricing for a NATO but the quality is undeniable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

This one... still waiting for my speedy Tuesday to return from service 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will16

AT in the snow


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## 8100 RPM

For the evening....


----------



## Bama214

This..


----------



## GTTIME

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 12767943


Love the speedy on black croc!!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## cybercat

'








GMT +8 here, time for first coffee of 2018 ...
Wishing you all a Happy New Year wherever in the world you are. May all your dreams come true in 2018 :-!
'


----------



## josiahg52

Not an Omega but one in the family: Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Rang in the new year with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy for a New Year Day 









iP8


----------



## jconli1

favorite acquisition this year, a very well-used but well-loved 3570 from Japan at an insane price. Always wanted a plain old Speedy I didn't need to feel overly sensitive about.

Had to work a 12 hour shift over the new year, felt right to have it along. To the inevitable march of time-


----------



## Boyen

Have a great 2018, pictured here are oliebollen the Dutch traditional snack for the new year. Very similar to donuts.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Starting 2018 on 18239:










Happy 2018 everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

One of these:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

I think I have close my eyes and order one of those Omega natos soon.


----------



## Alex_TA

AT is back on the bracelet on the first day of the year.









BTW I was at AD to see the trilogy watches which now can be bought separately. I didn't like any of them.
What I did like is this 43.5 baby








Who needs Rolex Explorer when you can have this... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Planet Ocean 2500D on a morning hike. Happy New Year!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

Planet ocean out for an airing


----------



## Eingram141

Happy New Year! Heres a 3 pound lobster from the dinner we did last night at my restaurant. I know you cant see the face but its my 2531 and this is as close as I get to "Seamastering". Cheers!


----------



## fskywalker

Speedmaster Reduced 2009 Japan Limited on Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom_90

Speedy (reduced) Tuesday! Recently acquired this piece as a dressy alternative to my Tudor black bay, which I think I'm gonna flip for a blue pelagos.

This one is a 2004 model and it's completely mint. Very happy! I love the extra 'bling' of the polished bezel versus the moonwatch.

Have a good day everyone- a dull day here in Derbyshire. Thankfully working from home.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfreak1988




----------



## r171pt

Here´s my good and old PO.


----------



## HSTexan

It's a Tuesday so of course wearing a Speedy! Mine on the left, fathers on the right


----------



## GTTIME




----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster GMT and a drop of something nice to finish my few days off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## RustyBin5

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the same on - happy new year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Waiting for the second coming of my speedy tuesday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

traf said:


> Waiting for the second coming of my speedy tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! I still have to see one in real life. I see that you are wearing it all the time now with the black strap, and not the bracelet. I did see a gold version of this model which doesn't have a gold bracelet. I would really like to see the ss bracelet as well, I bet it's a work of art.

Great way to ring in the New Year!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Looks like I need an Aquanaut at some stage - for when the SM300 LE has to be serviced...;-)


----------



## traf

carlhaluss said:


> Gorgeous! I still have to see one in real life. I see that you are wearing it all the time now with the black strap, and not the bracelet. I did see a gold version of this model which doesn't have a gold bracelet. I would really like to see the ss bracelet as well, I bet it's a work of art.
> 
> Great way to ring in the New Year!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! Yes, I've been enjoying the rubber quite a bit, but I'll likely switch back and forth between the bracelet here and there. With the rubber, the watch weighs in at around 75 grams so it really feels "barely there"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

First Speedy Tuesday of the year!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

For my last day of vacation and Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slideit

Out and about in Melbourne


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HSTexan

Love the way sunlight makes the dial sparkle


----------



## cybercat

'
Wearing this one right now....








'


----------



## Dougiebaby

FrankenOmega!


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## SamQue

Not on a cruise but can dream.


----------



## SKOBR

Seamaster Limited Edition Spectre 
007 James Bond


















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600...perfect day for a run out the "front" ...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyn_l




----------



## Mathematician

Indoor lighting a little harsh...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929

Just got this tonight. Omega Seamaster 2298.80 Titanium Chronograph


----------



## josiahg52

borchard929 said:


> Just got this tonight. Omega Seamaster 2298.80 Titanium Chronograph
> View attachment 12781145


Awesome! Mine is with Archer right now being serviced. I can't wait to get it back. I love that watch.

Just noticed that your hands are white. That's typical and easily remedied. Unless you like it that way.


----------



## fskywalker

Back on 116000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## Streichi

Purchased today


----------



## javadave61

Speedy Co-Axial









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## andy4trance




----------



## afnios




----------



## Lukebor

iP8


----------



## borchard929

Doing a little Day Drinking at Roughtail Brewery









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

josiahg52 said:


> Awesome! Mine is with Archer right now being serviced. I can't wait to get it back. I love that watch.
> 
> Just noticed that your hands are white. That's typical and easily remedied. Unless you like it that way.


Is that not normal? How to remedy?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

borchard929 said:


> Is that not normal? How to remedy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The subdials hands and tip of the central seconds hand is supposed to be red. They're sometimes dark orange, light red, salmon, etc. due to aging. I think I see some color on yours now that I look again. You can have them painted, I guess, but they're usually just replaced at some point.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929

Really, really enjoying this watch! And REALLY enjoying the fact that it is titanium. If it were SS, Holy Crap it would be heavy!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

Have on the Chronostop today, I've had this watch a long time but every now and the it strikes me how much I like it....


----------



## Crabtree

Have on the Chronostop today, I've had this watch a long time but every now and the it strikes me how much I like it....
View attachment 12787665


----------



## jinfaep

PO 8800









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

In surprising and generous fashion, omega have issued me a sapphire sandwich "loaner" watch while my speedy tuesday is in for a dial replacement.



















Impressed to say the least!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

traf said:


> In surprising and generous fashion, omega have issued me a sapphire sandwich "loaner" watch while my speedy tuesday is in for a dial replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! My local OB also have some watch loaners, but think it is the regular Speedy and not the sandwich model


----------



## ac921ol

Yes I should polywatch it, but I don't mind it beat up looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

DaveandStu said:


> 600...perfect day for a run out the "front" ...


 Love the Ploprof. Need more of these!!!



DaveandStu said:


> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


And less of these.


----------



## traf

fskywalker said:


> Nice! My local OB also have some watch loaners, but think it is the regular Speedy and not the sandwich model


Interesting, they told me they issue the sandwich due to "less maintenance" which I assumed meant the hesalite scratching. Either way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

SMPC on Hirsch


----------



## mtb2104

Need some waves on the dial to match?


----------



## yvrclimber

It's twins! Something 'new' to keep my Omega calibre 565 company.










...with some differences.

Both 18k vintage time and date.
'67 JLC manual wind
'68 Omega Genève automatic with quick-set date


----------



## JS3




----------



## borchard929

SM 300 Chrono Titane









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

yvrclimber said:


> It's twins! Something 'new' to keep my Omega calibre 565 company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with some differences.
> 
> Both 18k vintage time and date.
> '67 JLC manual wind
> '68 Omega Genève automatic with quick-set date


Nice twins. But damn, that handwriting!!!


----------



## Aliosa_007

Funny how many SMPc's are out and about. Back to my first Omega love:


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 calibre 321


----------



## mdrtoronto

Speedmaster Reduced on Barton Canvas









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Speedy on my Tag Aquaracer strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi

All black today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

mtb2104 said:


> Need some waves on the dial to match?


Done it on blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mdrtoronto

Speedmaster Reduced on cheapestnatostraps leather.


----------



## Vakane

The grand.


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That‘s one of the best Aquanaut pics I have seen, fantastic


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> That's one of the best Aquanaut pics I have seen, fantastic


Thanks John!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929

Greetings from somewhere in New Jersey









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Put this back on it's bracelet today for the first time in 3 or 4 years...









'


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## RED FIVE

Good old Speedy


----------



## mikekilo725

My newest addition 42MM Railmaster on the 1573


----------



## mario puzo

mdrtoronto said:


> Speedmaster Reduced on Barton Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


I think the strap really blends well with the dial of your watch


----------



## GreenHazeIPA

Picked this one up a few weeks ago. Can't get enough of the color changes


----------



## ten13th

Great White









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop and scotch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I would have posted this yesterday but the cold/flu bug finally hit me later in the day.


----------



## fskywalker

16610 today, happy weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mdrtoronto

My Glycine Combat today on Miltat bracelet.


----------



## traf

Speedy loaner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Great weekend, Gents!









iP8


----------



## Streichi

Gives the collection a hard time


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kinyik

Well Mum had to take the ck2998 home with her for tax refund exports . Saddest day of the week. Back to the sub and seamaster for rotations .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal

Apia said:


>


Beautiful shot, the No Date sub is a beautiful watch indeed


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Buenos Dias! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Daily blues.


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazman01

Thought I'd try this combo for the first time.


----------



## mazman01

Thought I'd try this combo for the first time.

View attachment 12805155


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Enjoy your Sunday gents


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104

Back to bracelet... I think this looks and feels awesome on it!


----------



## traf

Trying something here:



























60th anniversary bracelet on speedy pro. Showing a little bit of springbar cleavage due to the 19-20mm offset, but really dig the vintage vibe. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP Blue for Sunday.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That looks pretty good Traf, the small gap is not ideal but still a very nice setup. I really like the short endlink Omega is using for the LEs, new POs and new ATs.


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> That looks pretty good Traf, the small gap is not ideal but still a very nice setup. I really like the short endlink Omega is using for the LEs, new POs and new ATs.


For sure! I figure it's not that bad of a modern 1039 interpretation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Railmaster:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Knives and Lint

No school today so I had a fun day spending time outdoors with the kids. Was wearing the PO...Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## mtb2104

I really enjoy this watch on bracelet!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5

Little BB41 on a JPM vintage leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Speedmaster 145.0012










Calibre 321


----------



## traf

Loyalty Speedy on 60th anniversary bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Good planet today with micro adjustable clasp - so comfy/convenient.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sk0eric

.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

High time to open the red...


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Fusbal

A little four-handedness in the office today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Snow day in Charlotte


----------



## mtb2104

Speedy


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sun_devil

Mornin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Resizing the bracelet on Mk II Kingston this afternoon...









Wearing PO tonight...


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## m6rk

Newly acquired AT


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## Tom_90

My new arrival on the left. A present for a good year at work last year!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackberrycubed




----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

this one


----------



## Ragna

Tom_90 said:


> My new arrival on the left. A present for a good year at work last year!


Woah. Nice


----------



## SamQue

Picked up my new PO 8500 last week. Love the bezel color. Have had it about a week and it has gained about two seconds, very happy. Had some issues with sizing, Omega apparently has been using a lot of lock tight, however the proper Bergeon screw driver and advise from the forum helped and it fits perfectly.


----------



## wilfreb

SamQue said:


> Picked up my new PO 8500 last week. Love the bezel color. Have had it about a week and it has gained about two seconds, very happy. Had some issues with sizing, Omega apparently has been using a lot of lock tight, however the proper Bergeon screw driver and advise from the forum helped and it fits perfectly.


Is that ceramic bezel?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012

My grandfathers watch. Need to set date then good to go!


----------



## Baric

wilfreb said:


> Is that ceramic bezel?


My understanding is that none of the full orange bezels are ceramic, all aluminum. I have the chronograph version with 9300 movement, aluminum bezel. Not that that's bad, no fade after years of use in and out of the water, and still no showing any marks.


----------



## wilfreb

Baric said:


> My understanding is that none of the full orange bezels are ceramic, all aluminum. I have the chronograph version with 9300 movement, aluminum bezel. Not that that's bad, no fade after years of use in and out of the water, and still no showing any marks.


Uff, hard to pay all that money for an aluminum bezel these days, but if you like the looks, to each its own

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

wilfreb said:


> Uff, hard to pay all that money for an aluminum bezel these days, but if you like the looks, to each its own


Have to understand, this was BEFORE the ceramic bezels became a thing. I don't think Omega makes it anymore. There was only one platinum GMT that had an orange ceramic bezel that I know of but I don't think it's available anymore.


----------



## dantan

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Streichi

Had a nice weekend


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday Chronostop










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## javadave61

Hard to study with this thing so close by.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Blacktocomm

I call this the Speedmaster "Nebraska" project the 3513.33. Since I can't afford an Alaska project and I love the white dial with red accents this is what I bought. And I freaking love it.


----------



## kinyik

At work and after work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Birth year watch 
1967 Jaeger LeCoultre ref. 21007 calibre 886 in 18k gold


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Nato time again, I just can‘t stop swapping straps on this one


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## BrooklineWatch

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy crap that looks great. I mean, I adore the oyster on mine, but I would try that out. OEM president, I assume? Where do you source?


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## BrooklineWatch




----------



## fskywalker

BrooklineWatch said:


> Holy crap that looks great. I mean, I adore the oyster on mine, but I would try that out. OEM president, I assume? Where do you source?


Thanks. It is the ss super jubilee bracelet, reference 63200. They are hard to source and expensive, but ocassionally for sale. You can also use a regular jubilee bracelet (reference 62510H, lacks concealed clasp and integrated end links) with the correct end links for the case. Hope this helps!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## RED FIVE

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Mezzly

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Split timer today


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vakane

The grand on a bracelet....


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Betterthere

6


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## e46dxyan

Double loop Zulu in olive. Single pass trough and no excessive looping of the strap.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 8100 RPM

Spectre AT


----------



## Jimbo85281

WWII Era









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

First time off the bracelet, which I reckon is one of the most comfortable out there..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Back on!, been on bracelet with this one too long to change...all the best guys..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Vintage seamaster 166.065










Calibre 565 circa 1971


----------



## oso2276

Snoopy









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens wearing this Omega SmP appropriately on the Omega forum.

Have a great day.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Lume shot with the BLNR









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## DutchMongolian

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

PO Deep Black.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

I'm back on the Omega train. I've been searching for a good example of this guy for a while. Quartz wave dial..just something about it does it for me.


----------



## iuprof

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Love it!


----------



## oso2276

My Franken 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinmeuphere

PO with morning coffee.


----------



## Stevenski64

Omega


----------



## hun23

speedy Thursday


----------



## Apia




----------



## EightEyes

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto on Hirsch Performance James.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kinyik

Nothing like half days on a Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonastan

1965 Omega 165.002 (waiting on a new strap)


----------



## son2silver

1956 bumper auto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hey









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

HAGWE


----------



## Dr.Tautology

Watch check!


----------



## Bama214

Habaneros and cool watch


----------



## JS3




----------



## Apia




----------



## Lukebor

AT









iP8


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Mezzly

Having a relaxing night in after playing rugby this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Wifey just made this for me! Love it!


----------



## mar777

Vintage Speedy


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 6610










Calibre 563 circa 1971










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

BLNR on the bracelet. I've had it for 10 days and this thing is hard to take off the wrist.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

I love how it is always easy to see the time with Omega, even during low light conditions.


----------



## hun23

explorin


----------



## Stevenski64

S eamaster


----------



## nodnod222

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> BLNR on the bracelet. I've had it for 10 days and this thing is hard to take off the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I've been wondering for some time already, what does BLNR stand for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Stevenski64 said:


> S eamaster


Hard to get classic

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

nodnod222 said:


> I've been wondering for some time already, what does BLNR stand for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think it's "Bleu Noir". Blue and black in French.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

nodnod222 said:


> I've been wondering for some time already, what does BLNR stand for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


BLNR is short for Blue Noir, noir is black in French.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222

EightEyes said:


> I think it's "Bleu Noir". Blue and black in French.


Ah French, no wonder I could never work that out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stuartb12

Weekend banger. Holds up to anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12

stuartb12 said:


> Weekend banger. Holds up to anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartb12

stuartb12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

First trip of 2018.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Was this one for the past couple of weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Today









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

AT and chili fries.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Switching gears today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Traf, I am actually pretty happy that I don‘t have to decide every morning whether to wear this one or the Aquanaut. The decision-making would kill me


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Bababooey

.


----------



## jinfaep

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 12849641


How is the new railmaster in person mate?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonastan

1965 Omega Automatic


----------



## javadave61

My latest addition... so gorgeous. Trying the AT out today on a Milanese bracelet.










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Traf, I am actually pretty happy that I don't have to decide every morning whether to wear this one or the Aquanaut. The decision-making would kill me


It's painstaking John! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

javadave61 said:


> My latest addition... so gorgeous. Trying the AT out today on a Milanese bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Digging this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No Speedy Tuesday here ;-)


----------



## Palmettoman

^^^Gotcha covered!!!


----------



## rockmastermike

Applied logo, numbers and indices, domed crystal and deep knurled crown - what's not to love?!?


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Pun

My new Railmaster bought today... simply gorgeous


----------



## rbanks40

Still digging my AT! Please pardon the dust on the crystal...


----------



## scooby

My 2264 just got back from a full Omega Service. New movement, bezel, crown, and case restored like new. Not cheap, but she's a keeper. Minty fresh!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Some lume for Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial










Calibre 1861


----------



## lanjim

Just arrived today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

lanjim said:


> Just arrived today


Congratulations looks great on ya

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Evening switch to Panda Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## 8100 RPM

Of course it is the Speedy Pro on Speedy Tuesday. Ironically, when I was grabbing coffee earlier today I actually saw a guy wearing a Speedy Pro. He looked over in my direction, saw my Speedy Pro and raised his arm up to show me his. :-!


----------



## Adam_Micheal

15minprior said:


> View attachment 12848057


Nice concept, very cool photography


----------



## DaveandStu

Orange band from black, I reckon it works fine..have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman

2264.50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## WJG16

Loving the shine on the SMPc dial today!


----------



## bero

Beautiful!!


----------



## bero

I see you're a fan of the NATO! LOVE IT!!!



powerband said:


> Great idea for a picture thread.
> 
> I've been wearing only the Speedmaster, on multiple NATOS, but it looks best on the Omega NATOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Great choice!! Wearing mine today as well.



Iowa_Watchman said:


> The Master of Speed for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

I love the matte bezel on those PO's. Great shot bro



nurseford25 said:


> Old pic but the correct date and I am wearing this today. Having a mega thread is a fantastic idea. Let's keep this going!
> View attachment 12532459


----------



## bero

That's one beautiful strap! Great photo bro



ac921ol said:


> Took it off at the beach for the picture. No I am not getting in the water it's end of the season and Delaware coast is frigid water


----------



## bero

I love how the light reflects on the SMP! Great shot



RTK27 said:


> Great thread guys!


----------



## bero

This is what I'm wearing today!


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Great speedy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

WJG16 said:


> Loving the shine on the SMPc dial today!
> 
> View attachment 12855145


One of the best dials out there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

javadave61 said:


> My latest addition... so gorgeous. Trying the AT out today on a Milanese bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


That bracelet is fire!!! Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

rockmastermike said:


> Applied logo, numbers and indices, domed crystal and deep knurled crown - what's not to love?!?


A classic! Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Bhakt said:


> My new Railmaster bought today... simply gorgeous


Congrats on the pickup! She's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Lukebor said:


> Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Wow! Great lume shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 12849641


Wow! The light on the dial is amazing! Love the rail master

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Davetay said:


> Wifey just made this for me! Love it!


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Great shot!! That cat has good taste... ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

iuprof said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with the wave dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

oso2276 said:


> My Franken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

wilfreb said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My favorite piece! Blue dial is the way to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

pinmeuphere said:


> PO with morning coffee.


Great shot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

hun23 said:


> speedy Thursday


Lol!! Speedy daily!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Love that bracelet! Great shot brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Great choice! PO is gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

DutchMongolian said:


> Seamaster 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing on the nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Excellent pocket dump!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

javadave61 said:


> Hard to study with this thing so close by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I agree!! Such beauty can be distracting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

cybercat said:


> '
> Resizing the bracelet on Mk II Kingston this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 12816891
> 
> 
> Wearing PO tonight...
> 
> View attachment 12816911


Wow!! What a lume shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Jstewart1012 said:


> View attachment 12821611
> 
> My grandfathers watch. Need to set date then good to go!


Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

SamQue said:


> Picked up my new PO 8500 last week. Love the bezel color. Have had it about a week and it has gained about two seconds, very happy. Had some issues with sizing, Omega apparently has been using a lot of lock tight, however the proper Bergeon screw driver and advise from the forum helped and it fits perfectly.


Congrats on the pickup! She's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Apia said:


>


Excellent shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

oldfatherthames said:


> Railmaster:
> 
> View attachment 12809171
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I need to see one in the flesh.. she's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Streichi said:


> Gives the collection a hard time


Wrist hog, huh!? Mine too lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

kinyik said:


> Well Mum had to take the ck2998 home with her for tax refund exports . Saddest day of the week. Back to the sub and seamaster for rotations .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That black rubber strap is sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

ac921ol said:


> Yes I should polywatch it, but I don't mind it beat up looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want a panda so bad!!!  Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool nato!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

AbsoluteMustard said:


> SMPC on Hirsch


That's a cool strap! It looks thick though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

mtb2104 said:


> Need some waves on the dial to match?


Woah!!! Where is this strap from??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

JS3 said:


> View attachment 12792301


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

bero said:


> A classic! Well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You


----------



## 8100 RPM

It was an Aqua Terra day.


----------



## DaveandStu

600 SR T-Graph...have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mathematician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mathematician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

My new Grand Seiko. Just arrived late this pm ️

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## oso2276

bero said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna




----------



## Palmettoman

Sun setting, lume starting to glow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal




----------



## nurseford25

Thanks! The matte bezel and dial are what make this model my favorite PO.


----------



## bero

Today's choice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Apia




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## pinmeuphere

Enjoying a relaxing evening.


----------



## wilfreb

Night









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back on the new two-piece perlon for a nice vintage look. It will stay this way for the next six weeks, a long assignment followed by a beach holiday. HAGWE


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Great pic Francisco, nice Aquaracer and lighting


----------



## al358

A Coors Light, Grandma's Pizza and a Sinn 104. Does it get better than this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## traf

Busted out the old pista concept. 10 years old this year.

In full hipster mode:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

traf said:


> In full hipster mode:


Sweet. C'mon, let's see a track stand!


----------



## Mathematician

Too early...?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C

View attachment 12866571


----------



## peatnick

Vintage constellation 14381










Calibre 551 circa 1960










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Long time ago since my last post, been very busy! Good to see all the guys are still around


----------



## Apia

Top ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## oldfatherthames

My Omega Cigarmaster:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi

SMPc


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bike, computer and watch!


----------



## traf

fskywalker said:


> Nice bike, computer and watch!


Thanks Francisco 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Split-Personality

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colnagos all the way, I have a stealth black V1-R =)

'German cars, Italian bikes' is my mantra. Nice seeing a few bikes on the recent pages of this thread. Would I wear one of my watches whilst cycling though.... CHRIST no! Balls of steel!


----------



## traf

Split-Personality said:


> View attachment 12869453
> 
> 
> Colnagos all the way, I have a stealth black V1-R =)
> 
> 'German cars, Italian bikes' is my mantra. Nice seeing a few bikes on the recent pages of this thread. Would I wear one of my watches whilst cycling though.... CHRIST no! Balls of steel!


I have to agree with you about the German cars!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

traf said:


> I have to agree with you about the German cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm currently in Stuttgart's finest, anything German, in my book works! Italian bikes however.... only way to ride


----------



## fskywalker

Split-Personality said:


> View attachment 12869453
> 
> 
> Colnagos all the way, I have a stealth black V1-R =)
> 
> 'German cars, Italian bikes' is my mantra. Nice seeing a few bikes on the recent pages of this thread. Would I wear one of my watches whilst cycling though.... CHRIST no! Balls of steel!





traf said:


>


Here's my Cervelo R3 and Zipp wheels, haven't seen the road for over a year!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davetay

It's Tuesday so........


----------



## Split-Personality

fskywalker said:


> Here's my Cervelo R3 and Zipp wheels, haven't seen the road for over a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice too, I had the same stem on my old Pinarello. Why not used for over a year?


----------



## fskywalker

Split-Personality said:


> Very nice too, I had the same stem on my old Pinarello. Why not used for over a year?


Combination of risks at local roads plus lack of time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

fskywalker said:


> Combination of risks at local roads plus lack of time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hear you! I have a cousin that rides and lives near San Juan and he's been mostly zwifting indoors since the hurricane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Lacquered dial + skeleton hands










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

traf said:


> I hear you! I have a cousin that rides and lives near San Juan and he's been mostly zwifting indoors since the hurricane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zwift is bloody awesome! Definitely safer then being outside.


----------



## peatnick

Deville chrono 146.017










Calibre 930 circa 1970










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## nikbrown

GMT SMP with aftermarket bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

This one today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

nikbrown said:


> GMT SMP with aftermarket bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean fake bezel


----------



## winster

Blue on a B&S...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Just when I think I want to sell it and move on I begin once again to get attached to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspagano2099

Rainy day here in bella Napoli. Thunder was so loud I thought Vesuvius was erupting. Perfect day for a seamaster on a grey nato!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

MFB71 said:


> You mean fake bezel


Aftermarket........no need to call it otherwise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

nikbrown said:


> GMT SMP with aftermarket bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice mod! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@wilfreb - your ongoing posts showing your SMPc is starting to make me want to get one! DOH!

Problem for me is I love my SMP 2531 and I just can't justify having a SMPc which is so similar to it! The bigger problem is there's no way my wife will let me do it.

So......keep posting pics........


----------



## wilfreb

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @wilfreb - your ongoing posts showing your SMPc is starting to make me want to get one! DOH!
> 
> Problem for me is I love my SMP 2531 and I just can't justify having a SMPc which is so similar to it! The bigger problem is there's no way my wife will let me do it.
> 
> So......keep posting pics........


Men, the lacquered dial, and the ceramic bezel is enough justification, you will love it









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Starman is orbiting the sun and listening to David Bowie y'all - so today is Speedy Wednesday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

ocean









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Desk diving today with my one n only 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robeport

Absolutely beautiful. Mine show up tomorrow. Can't Wait!


wilfreb said:


> Men, the lacquered dial, and the ceramic bezel is enough justification, you will love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

robeport said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Mine show up tomorrow. Can't Wait!


Be sure to let us see it

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## robeport

wilfreb said:


> Be sure to let us see it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'll definitely post it up.


----------



## robeport

Wearing this today until the Omega gets here. SARX033


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Wednesday ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Flashing the backside of the PO Ti.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600....have a top day guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Colorful day









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Quick phone snap of my 2006 PO2500C...









'


----------



## mdrtoronto

Reduced on cheapestnatostraps green nato.


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

1970









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

This one today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^Superb picture!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

PO back on the wrist.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## robeport

wilfreb said:


> Be sure to let us see it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Here it is! And I promise it is a different shirt than yesterday....


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Dan3612 said:


> ^Superb picture!


Thanks dan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Doing a little banking with my Ti Planet Ocean 9300.


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## winster

Blue on grey B&S. what do you think...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

There was a daily WRUW today, but I figured I'd post here as well...Some pics taken on a walk on the way home this afternoon


----------



## fskywalker

79270










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skellig

Took the new arrival for a walk.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## hun23

aqua


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry, still no Omega. About a month to go until I get my long awaited 60th Anniversary Railmaster LE. Got this beautiful Eterna KonTiki Bronze last week, though, and it has really been a great distraction and beautiful addition to my small collection:

Eterna KonTiki Bronze LE 12/300:







Have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings!...Took a morning hike wearing a G-Shock, then switched to the Orange PO to grab a burger and walk along the beach later in the afternoon. Hope everyone's having a great weekend b-)


----------



## LodeRunner

PO 39.5 Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## carlhaluss

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings!...Took a morning hike wearing a G-Shock, then switched to the Orange PO to grab a burger and walk along the beach later in the afternoon. Hope everyone's having a great weekend b-)


Fantastic photos! Reminds me so much of the west coast of Vancouver Island. The rain forest in your pics is so beautiful.


----------



## nurseford25




----------



## Knives and Lint

carlhaluss said:


> Fantastic photos! Reminds me so much of the west coast of Vancouver Island. The rain forest in your pics is so beautiful.


Thanks!...Yea, we moved to the area this past summer and we're loving it here, and enjoying the natural beauty every chance we get.


----------



## roknfreewrld

View attachment 12885307


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traf

Cheers gents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

Not an Omega today but rather my new beater:



Love sterile dials!


----------



## roknfreewrld

This one today with some pics from last night
View attachment 12886449
View attachment 12886451


----------



## wilfreb

Crowned









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## organika




----------



## hun23

daytona


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Kaneda215

New NATO: OEM Omega, in grey. It looks better than it did with the metal band IMO.


----------



## jconli1

nice sunset on a brief work break, looking out at the Space Needle... "two slightly beat up midcentury icons maintaining cred in an increasingly crowded space."









(surprised this is from a phone)


----------



## GTTIME

Just got this back after a month getting serviced. Seems to be keeping great time but I think there is a slight smudge under the crystal. I've gone ahead and ordered a new crystal and will have the same guy replace it when the crystal comes in.










* It looks bigger in the picture than on the wrist.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## DocJekl

organika said:


> View attachment 12886881


You never see these in the wild. I have one too, but it feels a little small after getting use to my 45mm Planet Ocean.

Wore this today.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Blue Monday for me.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## watchninja123

GTTIME said:


> Just got this back after a month getting serviced. Seems to be keeping great time but I think there is a slight smudge under the crystal. I've gone ahead and ordered a new crystal and will have the same guy replace it when the crystal comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * It looks bigger in the picture than on the wrist.


Looks really great with the the red paint on the second hand!! did you have them remove it during service or it got faded?


----------



## kinyik

Burns theatre today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Tuning fork









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## GTTIME

watchninja123 said:


> Looks really great with the the red paint on the second hand!! did you have them remove it during service or it got faded?


It's a heavily modified PO. The bezel is from the Quantum of Solace PO and the dial and hand set are from the diamond bezeled PO. So the second hand didn't have a colored tip. I could have used the QOS hands with the red tip. But I like this better. The dial is a deep gloss black with raised Omega lettering and numerals. The lume is also blue instead of green.


----------



## sweeperdk01

On Hirsch Grand Duke alligator brown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk

sweeperdk01 said:


> On Hirsch Grand Duke alligator brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fine watch and a very awesome shot


----------



## Betterthere

View attachment 12893189


----------



## salmaan1183

Not like I didn't already make a thread for this but can't get enough of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazman01




----------



## camb66




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## DocJekl

Wearing my new to me Speedmaster 3570.50 for Speedy Tuesday, after resizing the bracelet upon arrival.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

GTTIME said:


> It's a heavily modified PO. The bezel is from the Quantum of Solace PO and the dial and hand set are from the diamond bezeled PO. So the second hand didn't have a colored tip. I could have used the QOS hands with the red tip. But I like this better. The dial is a deep gloss black with raised Omega lettering and numerals. The lume is also blue instead of green.


Wow that is awesome. so unique. I might have to order a 007 second hand to swap out the orange tip. Thanks!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Ash Wednesday grey










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Olympics coffee table book at the service center.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leonine

Looks good. Why did I think you already had a 3570? 


DocJekl said:


> Wearing my new to me Speedmaster 3570.50 for Speedy Tuesday, after resizing the bracelet upon arrival.
> View attachment 12894207
> 
> 
> View attachment 12894209
> 
> 
> View attachment 12894211


----------



## DocJekl

Leonine said:


> Looks good. Why did I think you already had a 3570?


Thanks! Maybe you thought my 145.022 was a more modern model? I did once put it on the 1610/930 bracelet for a 2254.50 and posted a photo, which made it look newer although the patina would give it away.

I have the original 1171 bracelet with a little stretch, so I sometimes wear it on a new 1171 from WatchCo in order to preserve the original, although it's currently on an Omega Barenia Leather with deployant clasp now. With that it's so light it just disappears, but I hated that the Tritium lume is dark and I like to wear a watch 24/7 and can't read it at night..

I also had a Snoopy that I sold to the gentleman last week who then sold me this 3570.50. And I had a CK-2998 LE for a while that felt too small on my wrist, but I loved it and wore it for a month straight after I got it. I now feel stupid for passing on the Speedy Tuesday, but the radial dial numbering on the 3 o'clock sundial just looks wrong to me.


----------



## winster

Speedy on B&S piomby grey nato...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Spice up your life!


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

DocJekl said:


> Thanks! Maybe you thought my 145.022 was a more modern model? I did once put it on the 1610/930 bracelet for a 2254.50 and posted a photo, which made it look newer although the patina would give it away.
> 
> I have the original 1171 bracelet with a little stretch, so I sometimes wear it on a new 1171 from WatchCo in order to preserve the original, although it's currently on an Omega Barenia Leather with deployant clasp now. With that it's so light it just disappears, but I hated that the Tritium lume is dark and I like to wear a watch 24/7 and can't read it at night..
> 
> I also had a Snoopy that I sold to the gentleman last week who then sold me this 3570.50. And I had a CK-2998 LE for a while that felt too small on my wrist, but I loved it and wore it for a month straight after I got it. I now feel stupid for passing on the Speedy Tuesday, but the radial dial numbering on the 3 o'clock sundial just looks wrong to me.
> 
> View attachment 12897253


You sold the snoopy!!!!! Better to sell it than not wear it.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## Mezzly

Both from 1969









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

GTTIME said:


> You sold the snoopy!!!!! Better to sell it than not wear it.


Yeah, I felt like a watch hoarder after hiding it in the safe and afraid to wear it for 2 years. The buyer promised me that his wife would get it for Valentine's, and she'd wear hers while he wore his matching Snoopy. Now it seems that she's put it in their safe to save for their daughter :-|

I wanted it to go to someone who appeared desperate to have one to actually wear, and I let it go for what I paid (more than MSRP). But I could have held out for a few thousand more to a collector, so they couldn't flip it for an easy profit if they paid a bit more.


----------



## Streichi

Seamaster back for the weekend


----------



## alberto.b




----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## Skellig

These are getting popular.


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 30










135.003 calibre 286










Freckle face gilt










Circa 1962










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

.......


----------



## greenk




----------



## Gillja

Speedy today, although a little out of focus...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

1981 Datejust ref. 16014









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Knives and Lint

16th & 17th


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

wilfreb said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


What??? Where's your SMPc?


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## willydribble




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm actually having trouble getting used to how thin this is.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Century circa 1953










Calibre 283









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## salmaan1183

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Not worn this one for a while.....








'









'


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm actually having trouble getting used to how thin this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love the svelte profile of the 2254.50. Makes for a very comfy diver on the wrist!

Wearing mine today...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yep definitely. Almost non-divery in it's profile. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## JayPaper

X-1 Calculator on A/M black PVD bracelet


----------



## cmann_97

Lukebor said:


> AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Beautiful, is this the 43mm?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Omega Seamaster Coaxial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

cmann_97 said:


> Beautiful, is this the 43mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The is only 41mm AT of the current generation.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy 3523.30 on a Clockwork Synergy NATO. I figured I would finally try a NATO strap to see if I actually like them.


----------



## Mezzly

Finishing my last shift before a week off like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## winster

Taken this morning. Same watch different angle...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Last night and today. Definitely feeling the blue this weekend.


----------



## DaveandStu

Old blue beater...wish it was a tad larger, but still has great lume









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello day. For me, the best blue dial in my collection.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Blue Monday with my BLNR









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME




----------



## Buchmann69

A little orange to brighten a cloudy Monday 


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## 8100 RPM

AT on President's Day here in the US.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> What??? Where's your SMPc?


Here it is









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## maguirejp

Hello from Calgary, Canada
View attachment 12913085
View attachment 12913087
Omega Geneve, purchased 1975 at China Fleet Club, Hong Kong,
still has original crystal and band (both showing signs of wear). Oiled and cleaned once in mid '80's, and still keeps reasonable time. Cheers to all


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## greenk




----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday










145.0012 calibre 321










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Mezzly

Wearing the speedy and spent the day doing best man duties for my brothers wedding later in the year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

2179 - - 1944









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

2500AT on a Combat Straps, Red Toad strap


----------



## issey.miyake

Back to the omega for my travel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Ed White for Speedy Tuesday...:-!


----------



## Dougiebaby

Today I am at home about to go to the gym with my FAV G ... the 7900. I absolutely love the moon phase and high/low tide graphics on this one. I have owned three of these - first in red, then a white one, currently the black but I purchased another in white to be my beach/pool watch for the upcoming summer that is being delivered tomorrow. Later today, I'll put on my ND Sub.









Here's my old white one from 3 years ago (getting a new one tomorrow)


----------



## Dougiebaby

8100 RPM said:


> Speedy 3523.30 on a Clockwork Synergy NATO. I figured I would finally try a NATO strap to see if I actually like them.
> 
> View attachment 12908313


Damn! THAT is a sweet watch - congrats!


----------



## CMTFR




----------



## manofrolex

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 12914433












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Horoticus said:


> Ed White for Speedy Tuesday...:-!
> 
> View attachment 12913753


Super cool piece..the Don bezel, a beauty!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Beautiful rainy day today..emperor for me...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 12914433


Love the strap on this - where is it from?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Black and blue for my birthday.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment promo 1.jpg


----------



## CMTFR

Bama214 said:


> Love the strap on this - where is it from?


Thank you.

The strap is a few years old and it was from Rios Vintage series. Not sure they're still available.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Pretty sure I could sell all my other watches and live happily ever after with this one on the wrist and not regret it.








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## CMTFR




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 12916879


My goodness, great shot. Numero uno Speedy in my opinion.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR

Iowa_Watchman said:


> My goodness, great shot. Numero uno Speedy in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Most kind of you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Wednesday


----------



## Gillja

PO Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Wearing my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 again today (Feb 22nd), while rummaging through the basement and found my 32 year old motorcycle license plate. My how times change... DOCJEKL was on my car license plate.


----------



## DaveandStu

EZM 10









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

DocJekl said:


> Wearing my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 again today (Feb 22nd), while rummaging through the basement and found my 32 year old motorcycle license plate. My how times change... DOCJEKL was on my car license plate.
> 
> View attachment 12917849


I just saw this pic on macrumors as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradfordcharles

Picked up a new OEM NATO. I had too many watches on bracelets and wanted to change up the CK2998. I'm digging it.


----------



## CMTFR

De Ville from the 70s (hand wind cal. 625)


----------



## Sunnygps

Newly acquired...


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

My newest addition was received just a few hours ago, 2015 ETNZ SMPc 300 Titanium Chrono. Initial impression......WOW! So light, the color scheme, the amazing 3330 movement, and the only rubber strap I've worn that I don't hate. It's the perfect Seamaster.


----------



## fskywalker

JayPaper said:


> My newest addition was received just a few hours ago, 2015 ETNZ SMPc 300 Titanium Chrono. Initial impression......WOW! So light, the color scheme, the amazing 3330 movement, and the only rubber strap I've worn that I don't hate. It's the perfect Seamaster.
> 
> View attachment 12920659


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delmarco




----------



## cybercat

'








Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Acl908

Speedy Pro on rainy Friday


----------



## Vlada9001

Omega Geneve 135.070


----------



## CMTFR

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sunnygps

On a different strap today.


----------



## DocJekl

I started off with the Ti Planet Ocean 9300 and then played with this quartz, before going back. Then before bed I switched to my Black Rolex Explorer II to get the lubricants distributed before I put it away till next time.

Look at the size difference between the Planet Ocean and Explorer II.


----------



## winster

It's 7pm in Singapore.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregoryb

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This gets me every single time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I don't think I have worn this since I got my SMP and it deserves some time. Such an amazing value.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## Womble20

.


----------



## Apia




----------



## SeanoftheDead516




----------



## al358

Going with the MM this evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

At the Orchid show today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## claus1100xx

My wife was rocking the Speedy today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex

Apia said:


>


Pont Jacques Chaban-Delmas awesome, nice watch btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## DocJekl

Rice and Gravy said:


> I don't think I have worn this since I got my SMP and it deserves some time. Such an amazing value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a trident in forever, let alone the GMT version. Good bang for the buck with ETA movement.


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

One on each wrist . Must be mad .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Speedy3 today
Cheers


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

I'm enjoying the rainy day in Texas.


----------



## Sri

Planet Ocean 2500D...


----------



## Sri

Planet Ocean 2500 C... I enjoy wearing both the 2500 D (45.5mm) and 2500 C (42mm)


----------



## evancamp13

My new 8500 45.5 PO. Love this beauty









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## CMTFR




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## slideit

Out in the woods


----------



## Knives and Lint

Went for a walk after supper to watch the sun set, wearing the PO...Hope everyone had a great weekend b-)


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## MDT IT

ʎʇıʌɐɹƃ oɹǝz


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Speedy Pro hasn't left my wrist since I got it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Strolled down to the seafront this evening for a take-away fish dinner ...








'


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## cgaites

Speedy Pro to get the week started.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## JayPaper

B1 Chronomat 44


----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

Planet ocean winter testing


----------



## Heiner




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## pspagano2099

I know it's Tuesday, but something just made me take the speedy off today and slap this little guy on. I just swapped its black leather strap for a brown Hirsch crocograin and I think it goes way better with the yellow gold.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Taking it on a test drive.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Leonine

BadSport340 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot damn!


----------



## Semper




----------



## JayPaper

Not coming off my wrist anytime soon!


----------



## yvrclimber

Compressors. Gotta pick one to wear...


----------



## JayPaper

Bracelet. Stainless all the way!


----------



## greenk




----------



## Gillja

TO Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Seamaster while gearing up for some bad weather.


----------



## DocJekl

yvrclimber said:


> Compressors. Gotta pick one to wear...


What are you're thoughts about the Memovox? Impressions?


----------



## DocJekl

I hope that #SpeedyTuesday hasn't been taken away from the rest of us by a recent LE watch that came out later...


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

ac921ol said:


> Taking it on a test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat


What does that mean?!? I want to take watches on a test drive! Lol.

Absolute beauty. I love that watch. Definitely my next acquisition.


----------



## yvrclimber

DocJekl said:


> What are you're thoughts about the Memovox? Impressions?


I just got it and I'm really enjoying it. I like the mass of it and the sound of the alarm. I have another earlier Memovox, but it's not as hefty and sporty. I like this Master Compressor version.










I'll keep and enjoy both, but there's something really enjoyable about a chunky sport watch. I'll keep the dressier early one for suit/ sport jacket days.


----------



## issey.miyake

Waiting for the train this morning..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 166.065










Calibre 565 circa 1971










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Apia




----------



## WJG16

Just picked up a Nato for the SMPc. Lighter than the bracelet, and still looks good.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Enjoying my Reduced on a comfy NATO today.


----------



## jduncmba




----------



## watchninja123

Slapped on this oyster bracelet I have for the dj and the wearability is day and night compare to the Oem bracelet. I think this oyster will stay for awhile. 









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## Miki3




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

issey.miyake said:


> Waiting for the train this morning..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Mind the Gap."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## cybercat

'
Oops! Muggins forgot to change the date to 1st of March this morning... :roll:








'


----------



## Semper




----------



## yellow_jacket

Finally did it last night and pulled the trigger on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jduncmba




----------



## Triggers Broom

Winter sun, a glimpse on the moon and a watch.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Triggers Broom

Knives and Lint said:


>


I'm liking the photos, but looking at that glove is giving me a migraine.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Triggers Broom said:


> I'm liking the photos, but looking at that glove is giving me a migraine.


HAHAHA! If you stare at them long enough you can see the sailboat :-d


----------



## greenk




----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## Apia




----------



## Mezzly

Speedmaster in the snow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castron

Ranchero









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

Back to my 312.


----------



## Soundchasr




----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## cybercat

'
On OEM deployant rally strap...









Think it was meant for the Speedy Pro, but looks pretty good to me on the PO too, & it's very comfortable b-) 
'


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Farewell to red dial as white porcelain is coming soon! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Planet Ocean Ti riding the Hirsch Performance James strap for a while.








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hugof3C

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Planet Ocean Ti riding the Hirsch Performance James strap for a while.
> View attachment 12941085
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


finally, I was beginning to think think I was the only one wearing that one with a black strap,
excellent


----------



## mazman01

hugof3C said:


> Iowa_Watchman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planet Ocean Ti riding the Hirsch Performance James strap for a while. 12941085
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> finally, I was beginning to think think I was the only one wearing that one with a black strap,
> excellent
Click to expand...

You're not the only one. Got mine on black isofrane.


----------



## jduncmba




----------



## hugof3C

mazman01 said:


> You're not the only one. Got mine on black isofrane.


used to have mine on a black isofrane also, albeit the 24mm,as I make it a point to having that extra curve whenever possible,
loved the look, but ultimately decided on something different for rubber.
currently waiting for customs to clear a mario paci leather,
black, to stay in theme


----------



## Apia




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Saturday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 120










135.027 cal. 601 circa 1967










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## malern

Speedmaster Professional on leather nato strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## salmaan1183

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Speedy day for me 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Ragna

French Fries !!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

malern said:


> Speedmaster Professional on leather nato strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What leather nato is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> What leather nato is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it on eBay about a year ago. The brand is Dassari.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

white chrono on a gloomy day


----------



## Sappie66

Speedy Saturday!


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Wore this for a while:









Then moved on to this:









Enjoyed this one later on:









And then I remembered this arrived yesterday:









Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everybody!


----------



## HiggsBoson

This today,
Well, it is Sunday after all. ;-)


----------



## Aliosa_007

Out for a walk..


----------



## peatnick

14k vintage Seamaster










6610 calibre 563 circa 1971










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## greenk




----------



## ac921ol

MM today










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwaym0

Omega Railmaster XXL


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## JayPaper

2 piece NATO


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Apia




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## fskywalker

16610 back from Rik Dietel's spa! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

I feel terribly guilty having worn this for a week straight after getting it. How forsaken my Speedy must feel.


----------



## manofrolex

BrooklineWatch said:


> I feel terribly guilty having worn this for a week straight after getting it. How forsaken my Speedy must feel.


There does this help










But switching to this one this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Today? Speedy Auto 3511.50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpuss007

Its my manual wind Geneve today, it doesn't have a quick set date so I don't bother to set it! I think its from the 1980s. Some one may know! its on its original signed strap.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Nothingfancy01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Because I missed #speedytuesday


----------



## Knives and Lint

Great day wearing the PO b-)


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## watchpt

My Pam 423


----------



## Cleef

Father and son team


----------



## Grinny456

That sure is a unique* Omega*!!!



watchpt said:


> My Pam 423
> View attachment 12953057


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Geneve Dynamic 









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Hope your all having a great week

Rare bird Vintage Ω today. 168.0065 from 1973



_


----------



## borchard929

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## PMONTOYAP

165.014, all original, second owner.


----------



## DocJekl

PMONTOYAP said:


> 165.014, all original, second owner.


I like these, although the first time I saw one I thought the bezel was missing. Then I did double take and thought only part of the bezel was missing.


----------



## rspr




----------



## roknfreewrld

On a rubber strap from Momentum. Getting ready for some heavy rain on its way.


----------



## jthole

Seamaster 600 today


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Apia




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Had a great time in Dallas at Omni Hotel despite the Ducks losing against the Stars it was a great time! Best of all the stay was free from using our points from our Chase credit card.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## CMTFR




----------



## manofrolex

mark IV for breakfast what else do you need?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday Dynamic Geneve










Calibre 565 circa 1968








"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## ieatkows

ST on metal


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Acl908

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

fskywalker said:


> 16610 back from Rik Dietel's spa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Back and looking fresh after that crystal mishap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## e46dxyan

Omega Concrete


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

soaking.fused said:


>


What's in the box? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MJB1264




----------



## Apia




----------



## Bask7

jthole said:


> Seamaster 600 today


Clean and simple dial, it's a very beautiful watch


----------



## Bama214

Speedmaster Mk4.5 today


----------



## roknfreewrld

Rainy day. Again.


----------



## CMTFR




----------



## manofrolex

From the mark IV to this today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian

My one n only Omega 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## Leonine

Good view of the sandwich dial there. 


nhlducks35 said:


> View attachment 12972947


----------



## littlemissGTO

I wear this watch daily. I must admit it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hello Friends b-)...Pics from my morning walk today with the PO


----------



## Leonine

True WIS. I see you have WUS on your computer.



littlemissGTO said:


> I wear this watch daily. I must admit it is one of my favorites.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## borchard929

Zenith Defy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## roknfreewrld

Some sun today instead of rain, finally.


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## salmaan1183

Stunning watch. So blessed to have this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## Rob S.




----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Bama214

Seamaster Jedi again


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929

1967 Oysterdate Precision









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## traf

Got this back from service 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

traf said:


> Got this back from service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back from service? Didn't that model just come out within less than 2 years? Was something wrong with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

On the clock at the cigar shop! Speedmaster and an Opus X.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Back from service? Didn't that model just come out within less than 2 years? Was something wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Misprinted dial  don't even get me started. Regardless, my boutique treated me like a king and I have no complaints now she's back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Spectre with a red toad combat strap










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## soaking.fused

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> What's in the box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a watch being shipped to its new owner.


----------



## ac921ol

Here it is outside. Walking penny lane as well










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## GoBuffs11

New shoes. Think I need something more tan and less brown though.


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation Pie Pan 14381









Calibre 551 circa 1960


----------



## kinyik

Snowing in March what say you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acl908

Admiralty gray nato and a grab-go quartz diver for Sunday chores.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winster

Picked this nice little unpolished all original King Seiko Chronometer over the weekend. It just rekindled my love so smallish watches. I have a 7 inch wrist and this 36.5mm beauty works just nice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

PAM1088 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Sunset walk with the PO b-)...Here's to a great week gentlemen


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

I think I've been wearing this for more than a month now..


----------



## traf

#speedytuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

My SMPc, with some silly sign in the background. I had the focus on the right part of the picture.


----------



## borchard929

Just landed in Charlotte. Friend meeting me.to go to the best used watch store Ice ever been to, Sumpter's









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

Hai!


----------



## roknfreewrld

Trying out a new two piece nato for MORE cold wet weather...


----------



## househalfman

I've never been a fan of bracelets but this one will do...


----------



## mkws

1946 ref. MI 2214, cal. 30T2 PC AM


----------



## Apia




----------



## AgentViper




----------



## JS3




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## stress8all

My first Omega. Only had it a couple of days, but it may rival my Daytona as my favourite watch.


----------



## solesman

Such beautiful photos. I really enjoy seeing them. Hopefully, you'll be wearing the orange PO again soon! 

QUOTE=Knives and Lint;45581853]





























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## cybercat

'
42mm 2500 PO on Phenomenanto 'Bond' yesterday,









...for first swim of the season :









Forgot how comfortable it is. Still wearing today :-!








'


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Wearing my only one as I look at the Baselworld releases. Nothing there to get excited about for me. But if they trim down the new SM300 to 37.5 like the old model it could be a highschool graduation present for my daughter in two years. That or the non LE Railmaster, preferably a smaller version of it as well.But still two Baselworlds to come till then.


----------



## Ken G

Wasn't keen on the non-LE RMs from BW17, but I'd wear one of the two from BW18!


----------



## mdrtoronto

Ken G said:


> Wasn't keen on the non-LE RMs from BW17, but I'd wear one of the two from BW18!


Gorgeous!


----------



## mdrtoronto

Glycine SST on B&R strap


----------



## Ken G

mdrtoronto said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## bailey24

Tudor Pelagos on a NATO strap


----------



## wtma




----------



## Knives and Lint

solesman said:


> Such beautiful photos. I really enjoy seeing them. Hopefully, you'll be wearing the orange PO again soon!


Many thanks my friend...With spring upon us I certainly will be more often b-)


----------



## ac921ol

GoBuffs11 said:


> New shoes. Think I need something more tan and less brown though.


How do you like this watch? I've always been a fan.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## jthole

Moonwatch unterwegs auf dem Autobahn ...










(Picture from this morning, when I had a short break between Bremen and Hamburg)


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I had to go old school (for me at least) today.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## issey.miyake

Took the AT off the bracelet today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Basel releases new watch models every year, but for 23 years my 16610 had remain as the King  of the stable :cheers:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayPaper

Havent taken it off since yesterday morning for some reason......


----------



## GoBuffs11

ac921ol said:


> GoBuffs11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New shoes. Think I need something more tan and less brown though.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like this watch? I've always been a fan.
> 
> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat
Click to expand...

I really like it. Very versatile with straps or the bracelet. I did mod mine a bit with the FOIS dial and partial hand set but I think I'm going to switch back.


----------



## soaking.fused

b'oris said:


>


Superb.



wtma said:


>


That's outstanding.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back on the bracelet after six weeks on perlon. Doesn’t look too shabby, even in the dark


----------



## Gillja

Sloopjohnb said:


> Back on the bracelet after six weeks on perlon. Doesn't look too shabby, even in the dark












PO Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Still cold and wet outside so this has been on for a few days.


----------



## ac921ol

MM today

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## stuartb12

ac921ol said:


> MM today
> 
> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat


Desk diving today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Speedmaster MkII today


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Relo60




----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Lukebor

Globe 









iP8


----------



## Drucifer

38mm AT


----------



## claus1100xx

Still trying to wake up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 300










Calibre 552 circa 1968










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

claus1100xx said:


> Still trying to wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is that? That looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

claus1100xx said:


> Still trying to wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That orange looks sooooooo good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> What strap is that? That looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. This is the Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Steinhart on Bartonbands canvas


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## JS3




----------



## dchapma1

Just arrived in the mail on Friday.


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 166.032










Calibre 750 circa 1969










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I miss the daily threads.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Waiting for the barber Sunday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk0eric

these two today


----------



## Camera Bill




----------



## 8100 RPM

PO on a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## traderdw

peatnick said:


> Vintage Seamaster 166.032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibre 750 circa 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


the 1st one looks very nice!


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

Matching colours and tie...


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Aquanaut is such a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Tudor 79270 today; happy week everyone! :cheers:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Going old school wave dial today...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## sk0eric

This beauty, back on the bracelet!


----------



## CMTFR




----------



## traderdw

my good planet


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## cybercat

'








Fingers crossed swimming weather returning soon...
'


----------



## DaveandStu

600 Ploprof on iso..
Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> The Aquanaut is such a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


McCartney wears that one. 
I'll wager, knowing him like I do, I bet he didn't pay for it!


----------



## leFroy

Immaculate 1950s Wittnauer chronograph on Perlon


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial










345.222 calibre 1861










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Pun

Speedy Tuesday... Moonwatch


----------



## pspagano2099

Spring is here, time for suede!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

2500PO with a combat strap










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Horoticus

The happiest of Speedy Tuesdays!


----------



## vagabundo94

My only Omega will likely be my daily wear watch for quite some time:


----------



## Sloopjohnb

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fabulous Traf, and absolutely perfect with the rubber strap, way better than the bracelet


----------



## Sloopjohnb

And mine is the LE as every day


----------



## traf

Sloopjohnb said:


> Fabulous Traf, and absolutely perfect with the rubber strap, way better than the bracelet


Thank you Jon! Been enjoying it thoroughly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a BOR bracelet from WatchGecko...


----------



## MFB71

This arrived today


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## Big Vern

I want a Speedy, but here's mine today.


----------



## traf

solesman said:


> The Aquanaut is such a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## fskywalker

18239 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman

Cheap canvas. Sometimes bargains can be had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Trying out a new strap on the PO.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

still on bracelet


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## soaking.fused

Shipped this one out to its new owner today and can finally share a few pics.



















2201.50 & 3570.50


----------



## uptempo

This one 2255.80


----------



## issey.miyake

Got this back on the bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

I've fallen for this one big time.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Worn the speedy since Monday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

MM today, with my seamaster coaster, thanks to a forum member awhile back.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## RTK27

traf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece mate! Is that new?
What is the STOC at the moment I'm very curious


----------



## RTK27




----------



## ncb




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 30










Calibre 286 circa 1962










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## mkws

Yesterday...








...and today:


----------



## JayPaper

So.....I went to the 'dark side' yesterday and added this to the collection. My first Rolex/Tudor, and I am quite happy so far.


----------



## mtb2104

Perfect.


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa SR









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Wearing this beast this morning


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## HiggsBoson

This beast!


----------



## GTTIME

spikeyadrian said:


> This beast!


Oh my!! So nice!!! I love the DSSD. How does it wear? Is it thicker then a POC?


----------



## Triggers Broom

AT day date today.


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

GTTIME said:


> Wearing this beast this morning


Me Too!!!


----------



## HiggsBoson

GTTIME said:


> Oh my!! So nice!!! I love the DSSD. How does it wear? Is it thicker then a POC?


Thanks GT.
I've heard so much about this watch being top heavy, too thick, bracelet tapers too much, blah blah blah. :roll:
Yes, it's a big watch and thick with it, 17.7 mm to be exact, but it's been my daily wearer for years. 
It has wrist presence and I love it.
For those people who complain about it being too heavy.....join a gym! :-d


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspagano2099

Mr. Deville and I are enjoying a little blend of Kentucky and Habana on this fine Sunday afternoon in sunny Sud Italia.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Baby got new (old) pants..


----------



## winster

Took this fella for a swim..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

This today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Sunny wedding day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster sparkle










Calibre 565 circa 1971










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Andos

spikeyadrian said:


> Thanks GT.
> I've heard so much about this watch being top heavy, too thick, bracelet tapers too much, blah blah blah. :roll:
> Yes, it's a big watch and thick with it, 17.7 mm to be exact, but it's been my daily wearer for years.
> It has wrist presence and I love it.
> For those people who complain about it being too heavy.....join a gym! :-d


Well-said there spikey...join a gym, or as I would say, different strokes for different folks, so if it's too thick, or too this, or too that...there are plenty of manufacturers out there, so rather than carping about it, look elsewhere for a more appealing watch. Certain watches are meant to have a prominent wrist presence and heftiness, and I know that some guys who like those kind of watches to the extent that they can wear them on a daily basis, they probably wouldn't have them any other way as well. I myself have never really connected with small(-ish) watches (<40-41mm) and I do like to feel my watch's weight on my wrist, hence flimsy watches generally don't do it for me. Lastly, there is no worse look aesthetically-wise out there for me than a 'baby' diver's watch lost on someone's (ample-sized) wrist - the examples I have seen in real life (and beyond) would confirm that this got to be the epitome of faux pas as far as watch choices go. My two pennies. Cheers!


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Threw on some color for the holiday w/ my PO.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## DaveandStu

600 this afternoon...best thing I ever did sending back to Bienne,really great work watch.
Safe Easter break to all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

this, as usual


----------



## cybercat

'
Al fresco afternoon caffeine fix...








'


----------



## Fusbal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

I know it's no Omega, but for almost 15 yrs old, it's still a really beautiful watch that keeps excellent time. Actually, I think it's a watch that has aged brilliantly, to my eye it doesn't look dated (in style) at all.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Chrono Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Speedy









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## GoBuffs11

speedy Tuesday


----------



## Mezzly

Speedy Tuesday 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday, what else...?!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## jtscottUM

Linde for me today


----------



## traf

RTK27 said:


> Great piece mate! Is that new?
> What is the STOC at the moment I'm very curious


Thanks buddy! Picked this one up in December. Collection right now is this:










Missing the hulk (wife wears it daily!) and the seiko padi turtle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Today was for this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

First vacation with the SM.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

traf said:


> Thanks buddy! Picked this one up in December. Collection right now is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing the hulk (wife wears it daily!) and the seiko padi turtle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection mate! Actually I'm wearing the 300 on exactly the same NATO 

Today however I wore this:


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster sparkle










166.032 calibre 750 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

GV for this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Morning gentleman. __Another _







_1 !

__Omega 168.0065 _


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## redzebra




----------



## mdrtoronto

Enjoying this today.


----------



## fskywalker

DD Thursday :cheers:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Love the bracelet but it will probably go back on the brown perlon later today...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Done. Love the vintage look.


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## hun23

this earlier


----------



## Apia




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sat at the car wash. It's day 4 in the speedmaster LCD. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmos3d

My Speedy


----------



## hugof3C

you can't see it, but I promise there's an omega on the back


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## atdegs

Omega and VW for me too.











Mezzly said:


> Sat at the car wash. It's day 4 in the speedmaster LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

New arrival!


----------



## Mezzly

Wearing my seamaster for afternoon tea with the family. My partners sister and mum run the shop and her sister actually makes/designs the china here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## cmann_97

Lukebor said:


> AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Beautiful! What model is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


This is my favorite Omega watch! beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Evening change for an 80s themed fancy dress party. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmss007

This is my first post! I just received my new Aqua Terra today form forum sponsor Topper Fine Jewelers. This is my 2nd Omega (replacing my 2017 Railmaster I purchased last month). What a beautiful watch!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## DocJekl

Weather not cooperating, so wearing my Speedy on the stationary bike today, while reading watch forums.


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster


----------



## M4shooter

My new daily. I love this thing.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Acl908

On a Phenomenato strap. A favorite combination.


----------



## stamsd

Last day on the beach before the returning to 30 degrees and snow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Rise and shine!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage constellation










Calibre 551 circa 1960










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Knives and Lint

Railmaster again


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Having a Seamaster Professional Blue Monday

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Mk II LRRP GMT for a change today ...








'


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Speedy Tuesday 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Aliosa_007

I just love this guy!


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still on the wrist.


----------



## nhlducks35




----------



## leFroy

60s Bulova Snorkel (no idea why my attachemt loaded sideways)


----------



## soaking.fused

Camomaster


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy Tuesday 









iP8


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

Picked up this one today and already it is a keeper.


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Leonine

Triggers Broom said:


> Picked up this one today and already it is a keeper.


Really like there are no crown guards on this.


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## jets

Last night...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Gs today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Last evening night cap










Today's wristi









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sculldogg86

Buchmann69 said:


> Last evening night cap
> 
> Today's wristi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Just look at it! <3


----------



## jets

This morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

jets said:


> This morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Think it's the best Rolex diver ever made.


----------



## Baz44

Black P.O. 8500 TI for me today - having a rather grey day all round today - must be something to do with the weather!

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## ac921ol

MM today.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## 2premo

reaching back in time to 69


----------



## GTTIME

Wore GSOTM all day and just switched to this, my Omegas have competition!


----------



## Pun

Railmaster on a tour duty today.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Love the logo etched into the crystal


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acl908

Just got this, been hunting it for a looooong time. Not coming off any time soon.


----------



## Triggers Broom

Still going with this one today.


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## 2premo

switched brands today


----------



## Palmettoman

The only Omega I have left, but it's a good 'un.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7

jets said:


> This morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome, I love this watch


----------



## Gillja

Nice evening on the front step.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Details & Devils










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Rolex today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## MaxIcon

Just arrived in the mail - put it on a 18mm NATO (19mm lugs) until I resize the bracelet:


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7




----------



## Gillja

Barber shop Friday..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

MKII on BluShark today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Took off the GV and replaced it with the sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Recently acquired this Omega Sedna Gold "First Omega in Space":







Have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

No sun for 3 days and now freezing rain and ice. The apocalypse:-x?

Have a good one.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy in the light of the sun









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Another morning in Perth while heading to work..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Teutonic today


----------



## Bask7




----------



## issey.miyake

Flying back home..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A shot from the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bgator

PO 2201.50


----------



## Big Vern

My first 'expensive' watch and still one of my favourites:-


----------



## Bask7




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## 7Pines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> A shot from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan,

To this day, that is the nicest PO I have ever seen. Of all your three watches, IMO that is the one you should keep. Even more than the Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary Limited Edition. For me, among other things, the thing that makes is so unique is that the "Seamaster" text and tip of the second hand are done in red, instead of orange. I think that is very cool indeed, and I can't recall that on any other Omega PO.

I beseech you not to sell it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Bama214

Speedmaster MkIV today


----------



## DocJekl

Happy Speedy Tuesday


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> A shot from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still so very nice! This one (POLMLE) and my Ti Planet Ocean 8500 LM are two of my favorite divers in my collection, and in my top 10 as well. My POLMLE went to Omega Culver City service center on March 22nd for it's first service, and I miss it already.

I had a second NIB POLMLE that was intended for my son's college graduation, so we'd have matching watches, but he preferred the GSOTM. So last month I traded his intended watch for an 11 month old GSOTM, that is running only +1.5 sec/day. I kept mine, and he's willing to wait for me to die someday, so that he can pry it from my cold dead hands. I could be mean and put in my will the stipulation that I be buried with it...


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Dan,
> 
> To this day, that is the nicest PO I have ever seen. Of all your three watches, IMO that is the one you should keep. Even more than the Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary Limited Edition. For me, among other things, the thing that makes is so unique is that the "Seamaster" text and tip of the second hand are done in red, instead of orange. I think that is very cool indeed, and I can't recall that on any other Omega PO.
> 
> I beseech you not to sell it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl. I'm really having a new appreciation for it. It's the watch I've had for the longest now. I totally agree with the red finishes. It sets it apart from the others. Also the number font on the dial really are the classic shape. I'm so glad I did that post the other week. No new watch for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

DocJekl said:


> Still so very nice! This one (POLMLE) and my Ti Planet Ocean 8500 LM are two of my favorite divers in my collection, and in my top 10 as well. My POLMLE went to Omega Culver City service center on March 22nd for it's first service, and I miss it already.
> 
> I had a second NIB POLMLE that was intended for my son's college graduation, so we'd have matching watches, but he preferred the GSOTM. So last month I traded his intended watch for an 11 month old GSOTM, that is running only +1.5 sec/day. I kept mine, and he's willing to wait for me to die someday, so that he can pry it from my cold dead hands. I could be mean and put in my will the stipulation that I be buried with it...


Mine was also serviced recently. I sent it to Bienne, although Omega UK wanted it to be serviced in Southampton. It came back 8 weeks later looking brand new. It's gaining 0.5 second per day.

Well he will be a happy boy. With the GSOTM, not your passing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## RustyBin5

Something old on today, but looking like new 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## r3kahsttub

Happy #speedytuesday fellas!


----------



## fskywalker

Chrono Tuesday :cheers:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman

Make it a great Tuesday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

A great freezing Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Deville 146.017










Calibre 930 circa 1969










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

peatnick said:


> Vintage Deville 146.017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibre 930 circa 1969
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


Date Window at 9 o clock? Whoa there... Now that's something you don't see everyday. Well, I suppose YOU do. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rescue

#007 Casino Royale Edition


----------



## Mezzly

1620 cal speedmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## redzebra




----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Bask7




----------



## stockae92

The Spacemaster Z-33, the coolest watch that nobody else likes.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

This is one I put together myself last year, still one of my favorites! high grade ETA 2824 movement. on gray nato.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

At my son's 35° in mid April High School soccer game









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Cocas

Good morning!


----------



## Cocas

Good morning!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## raze

Speedy57


----------



## GilbertRyle

Ready to face the day with my Seamaster and an espresso!









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Spring has finally arrived in the UK.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Bbr today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acl908

Suited up for work meetings all day so the PO is suited up too.


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop for a beautiful sunny evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7




----------



## soaking.fused

Seaweedmaster


----------



## ZenithOmega

Recently


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Glamour shot of the PO Ti.


----------



## Gillja

Speedy Wednesday, sunshine, and a drive home from work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Huttfuzz

This baby.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Can’t seem to get it off the wrist


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Geneve Dynamic circa 1969










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Knives and Lint

Don't worry, I'm still an Omega guy at heart, but this Explorer II has been finding its way on my wrist quite a bit lately. (just picked it up last week). It might even have a chance of becoming my everyday watch.


----------



## 98z28

A little Speedy Reduced action this evening.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

A rare day in the office.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Been wearing these two for the past week or so while travelling around northern Italy (Florence, San Gimignano, Bologna, Cinque Terre coast):


----------



## 2seamer

This one for the last few days.


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Been wearing these two for the past week or so while travelling around northern Italy (Florence, San Gimignano, Bologna, Cinque Terre coast):


Nice. My wife and daughter have been in Rome for 2 days, and leaving for the cruise port in Citavecchia in about 4 hours, to start their 10 day mediterranean cruise. It's my daughter's college graduation present, since she's not into watches like my son. The only watches they took were Apple watches and nothing else.

They'll stop in Croatia and see "Kings Landing", and Montenegro, with 4 stops Greece, before visiting Naples on the way back to Rome. I wish I was there, but with my health issues it wasn't a great idea.


----------



## Katruje

Just pulled the trigger on this beauty.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> Nice. My wife and daughter have been in Rome for 2 days, and leaving for the cruise port in Citavecchia in about 4 hours, to start their 10 day mediterranean cruise. It's my daughter's college graduation present, since she's not into watches like my son. The only watches they took were Apple watches and nothing else.
> 
> They'll stop in Croatia and see "Kings Landing", and Montenegro, with 4 stops Greece, before visiting Naples on the way back to Rome. I wish I was there, but with my health issues it wasn't a great idea.


Sounds wonderful - that is a pity you can't be there...

Here are a few bonus PO/scenery shots:

















High up on the trail between Manarola and Corniglia via Volastra (Manarola in the background in both shots).

















The town of Riomaggiore.

















On the way to Monterosso.









On the trail between Monterosso and Vernazza (in the distance).









Coming down into Vernazza.


----------



## kinyik

Gotta love the sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

LE and not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Mkart31




----------



## wilfreb

The grail today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

Reflecting the world










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

Seiko SLA017 which arrived today.

HAGWE !









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Wearing my Speedy Pro on 1171 watching Apollo 13


----------



## 8100 RPM

It's Aqua Terra time on this lovely Spring day in The City By The Bay.


----------



## risturm

SMP GMT going to a luau.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Went on a little day hike through the mountains with the fam wearing the Explorer II...Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)


----------



## Buchmann69

It's a lot of color, but I love it!
PO on rubber strap today, have a good one!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ki6h

1958 Omega Seamaster Calendar Automatic.


----------



## Sri

An all time classic...


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bgator




----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jets

The classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

2500PO

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The end of another fine spring day


----------



## jets

The contemporary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation piepan










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## bgator

Changed to the PO 2201.50 before some baseball.


----------



## ahmedalwan

Seiko SNDA13 Caesar for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


> Sounds wonderful - that is a pity you can't be there...
> 
> Here are a few bonus PO/scenery shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High up on the trail between Manarola and Corniglia via Volastra (Manarola in the background in both shots).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town of Riomaggiore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to Monterosso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the trail between Monterosso and Vernazza (in the distance).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down into Vernazza.


Beautiful shots Kenny boy. Keep 'em coming. It's getting into the Knives & Lint 8500 outdoor photography mark.


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## om3ga_fan

Cubs are in town









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceans11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Hello Spring, glad you're here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Homework and a cigar on this rainy Sunday afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

Today









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

One of my favorite summer/beach watches.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Giving the LE a last chance? Looks great, Dan, but then again,I am biased....


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## ahmedalwan

Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

nurseford25 said:


> One of my favorite summer/beach watches.
> View attachment 13081811


Ageless, I just wish I had an iota of lume left on mine.... completely dead. But over 20 years old, I suppose is pushing it


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying the sunset


----------



## Ratven

Knives and Lint said:


> Enjoying the sunset


Beautiful pictures, love that sunset! The watch ain't bad either.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Giving the LE a last chance? Looks great, Dan, but then again,I am biased....


Yep you could say that John. Taking it out of the box after several months and I instantly get why I bought it. I may try and source an original vintage tropic strap for it. It's that look which I loved when I used to drool over the CK2913 back in 2009.

(Not my photos)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

solesman said:


> Yep you could say that John. Taking it out of the box after several months and I instantly get why I bought it. I may try and source an original vintage tropic strap for it. It's that look which I loved when I used to drool over the CK2913 back in 2009.
> 
> (Not my photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking watch.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Kulprit

Finally got a proper MN strap from Erica. I don't know why I waited so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Speedmaster 57. Ditched the bracelet and put this leather strap on 4 years ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Massive enjoyment









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wearing my precious Alaska Project today. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## GTTIME

Casual day. Love this dial!


----------



## imranbecks

This dial is pure pleasure to look at....


----------



## Ratven

ten13th said:


> Wearing my precious Alaska Project today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Love it, one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

TSC said:


> Ageless, I just wish I had an iota of lume left on mine.... completely dead. But over 20 years old, I suppose is pushing it


Mine is 15 years old so it's getting up there. I did replace the dial thought because the lume was completely gone when I bought this. It really freshened up the look once the new dial was installed.


----------



## Bask7




----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> Yep you could say that John. Taking it out of the box after several months and I instantly get why I bought it. I may try and source an original vintage tropic strap for it. It's that look which I loved when I used to drool over the CK2913 back in 2009.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Dan it looks great on the tropic. I chose a two-piece perlon in dark brown, said to be an original from the 1960s. This together with the bracelet is my favourite look. I tried the Nato and leather strap again just for fun recently, but wasn't impressed. The other two are much better. Here are two older pics with the perlon, and yes, it is a wonderful watch. Hope you find a tropic and will keep it after all.


----------



## baytwenty3

1968 Seamaster Geneve automatic. Only loses 32 seconds every 24 hours!


----------



## TSC

nurseford25 said:


> Mine is 15 years old so it's getting up there. I did replace the dial thought because the lume was completely gone when I bought this. It really freshened up the look once the new dial was installed.


Nice one, did Omega fit it on a service?


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## bmil128

GTTIME said:


> Casual day. Love this dial!


Man I wish I had been able to get an LM before the thicker 8500 versions took over


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yes Dan it looks great on the tropic. I chose a two-piece perlon in dark brown, said to be an original from the 1960s. This together with the bracelet is my favourite look. I tried the Nato and leather strap again just for fun recently, but wasn't impressed. The other two are much better. Here are two older pics with the perlon, and yes, it is a wonderful watch. Hope you find a tropic and will keep it after all.


That's a strong look John. Some of these Tropic and Perlon do appear to be new old stock. A genuine tropic strap seem to retail at £200+. I'm still hoping I can pick up the grey NATO that shipped with the Speedy 60th as it looked great when I tried it out at a boutique event last Spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

It should be possible to order that Nato Dan. I had once expressed interest in the dark brown leather strap that also comes with the Speedy, and the OB recently informed me that it could be ordered now. Should be the same with the Nato.


----------



## cybercat

'
Quick 'n' dirty phone snap, on Ω Mesh today...








'


----------



## cybercat

solesman said:


> Yep you could say that John. Taking it out of the box after several months and I instantly get why I bought it. I may try and source an original vintage tropic strap for it. It's that look which I loved when I used to drool over the CK2913 back in 2009.
> 
> (Not my photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dan, remembered your post when I saw this re: *Tropic straps* on Youtube :





There's another one here with more info :




... but skip to 19min 30 sec if there's too much waffle first :roll:

Hope it might be useful!
'


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> It should be possible to order that Nato Dan. I had once expressed interest in the dark brown leather strap that also comes with the Speedy, and the OB recently informed me that it could be ordered now. Should be the same with the Nato.


Thanks John. I'll give my chap at the OB a bell later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

Out for a walk today in the rain with my #ST LE

edit: Picture uploader magically not there anymore.


----------



## yogik_yo

cybercat said:


> '
> Quick 'n' dirty phone snap, on Ω Mesh today...
> 
> View attachment 13087487
> 
> '


Nice. Is that omega mesh or aftermarket ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

yogik_yo said:


> Nice. Is that omega mesh or aftermarket ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its right there in the description..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

MadsNilsson said:


> Its right there in the description..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right. I missed the omega logo. Thanks for letting me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

What a cool watch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

This is perfect! I wish I had bought one several years ago.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## solesman

300 for the 4th day in a row.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

My Moonwatch with Bulang & Sons leather strap today.


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## hun23

Speedmaster


----------



## solesman

Sub for a wet Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Speedie Pro


----------



## BadSport340

New clasp and a custom strap from Greg Spitz.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all...ploprof 600









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## solesman

Bike ride done, work done, now relaxing with a pint of Punk IPA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## carlhaluss

Rail master needs to be on my wrist more:





Have a great weekend,
Carl


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## RustyBin5

think I finally found the strap for my black bay chrono. Bracelet was too much with the steel bezel too imho. Loving it like this though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

AT in the Alexander Valley...


----------



## Huttfuzz

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega FOIS (First Omega in Space):


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This is the first time I have seen the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster 300 LE in real life. And I never thought I would like the narrow bezel, indeed as it was back in 1967. But I was so wrong. Everything about this model is just so right IMO:









I thought that if I ever saw this model, it would be too similar to the Railmaster, even though it is a dive watch. Wrong. Now that I have both, I can see what a great addition to my collection this one is going to be.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## cybercat

carlhaluss said:


> This is the first time I have seen the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster 300 LE in real life... (snip)


Shurely shome mishtake... - seems a really magnificent Anniversary *Seamaster* to me...

Great pictures, great watch! :-!
'


----------



## cybercat

'
This today...









'


----------



## solesman

Bloody hell Carl!! Another incoming!! Huge congrats! When I popped into the boutique yesterday I had another look at the RM and it's a beauty. Just a little too dressy for me. Certainly different enough to own both though!!



carlhaluss said:


> This is the first time I have seen the 60th Anniversary Speedmaster 300 LE in real life. And I never thought I would like the narrow bezel, indeed as it was back in 1967. But I was so wrong. Everything about this model is just so right IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that if I ever saw this model, it would be too similar to the Railmaster, even though it is a dive watch. Wrong. Now that I have both, I can see what a great addition to my collection this one is going to be.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Bloody hell Carl!! Another incoming!! Huge congrats! When I popped into the boutique yesterday I had another look at the RM and it's a beauty. Just a little too dressy for me. Certainly different enough to own both though!!


Having not seen this one before in real life, the difference between the two really surprised me. I realized that, indeed, it would make two entirely different watches in my collection. My other surprise is that the AD had one at all! I had been circling the Mall trying to decide on whether or not to get the Zenith Pilot Chronometro Tipo CP-2, a LE of 1000, which I was surprised they had at all. Still, there was something about it that didn't really do it for me. I went back to the AD to thank them for spending so much time with me, when I noticed this Seamaster 300. I expressed surprise at seeing it, and was asked if I wanted to take a look. At first glance, I thought I like the Railmaster better - which, in fact, I do - but I instantly took a like to this one and also realized it might be a good idea to jump at the chance. So, here I am with it on my wrist.

With the Railmaster I thought I had never seen a brand do any better at replicating a vintage piece, and I feel the same about the Seamaster 300.


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Grinny456

Just Arrived. WOW!!!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

what Carl has...;-)


----------



## wilfreb

This










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## leftnose




----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday Chronostop










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## MFB71

Apart from my PO2500 I cant remember the last time I have enjoyed a watch as much as the SLA017 and I have had a few 

Had the opportunity to wear my friends platinum Daytona for a few hours last weekend. Very nice for a Rolex. 
The Lange was ok as well

























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aiwallace4

1969 Geneve









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## th3k1n6

This crown


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## solesman

Great capture of the blue details!



hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13103787


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> Great capture of the blue details!


thank you, but I can't take the credit, I've come to accept those can only be captured by accident ..


----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aiwallace4

X patrol









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Haven‘t left the flat on a wet May Day....


----------



## carlhaluss

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13103787


That is a fine looking strap! And excellent photo, too.


----------



## carlhaluss

This watch is really surprising the Hell out of me. I never thought I would like it so much. And it is supremely comfortable on the bracelet. Anyway, I cannot say enough about this watch!







It actually appears smaller than the Railmaster, even though it is 1mm larger. Biggest of the Trilogy at 39mm.


----------



## chuynh1109

A little something for speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

that‘s because it has the bezel, the dial should be a little smaller than that of the RM. Another reason why I chose the SM over the RM


----------



## nick10




----------



## solesman

hugof3C said:


> thank you, but I can't take the credit, I've come to accept those can only be captured by accident ..


But what an accident ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

My Tuesday mainstay on a beautiful Colareb strap...


----------



## DaveandStu

Morning all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Moonwatch in front of the lunar lander. Happy #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Ratven

Happy #SpeedyTuesday everyone









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

AT 2500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
This evening's designated diver ...








'


----------



## LovecK

ST on Wednesday


----------



## hugof3C

carlhaluss said:


> That is a fine looking strap! And excellent photo, too.


thank you, when thinking aftermarket leather, most prefer oem/breitling style, but I got the bug from old panerai diving pics, so, when I think 'leather', this is what I picture, big buckle and all


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## oso2276

125









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GTTIME

New Heuerville strap Horween leather with orange stitch to match the Speedmaster lettering. Stewart does great work!


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aiwallace4

Pro









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello Guys! 







​


----------



## aiwallace4

rodolfoscl said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> View attachment 13109867
> ​


Nice

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 14700










Calibre 552 circa 1960









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster today:





Hope you All have a great weekend.
Carl


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Old Speedmaster on a lazy Saturday afternoon....


----------



## aiwallace4

Geneve..1970









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Irish sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy back on leather









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GilbertRyle

Enjoying the sunshine with the Seiko.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

LE on a sunny Sunday


----------



## Neuromancer

First time on the NATO


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

On today's menu


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hamilton for me today


----------



## soaking.fused

Wingmaster


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Solid pizza place!


soaking.fused said:


> Wingmaster


Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Beach day.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Evening stroll along the seafront, to pick up a takeaway fish supper...
















'


----------



## Gillja

Lobby lounging..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## th3k1n6

My bro's 8500 on perlon. Not bad 🙂


----------



## WJG16

Desk diving with the SMPc today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi

SMPc


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## arcentaur

speedy with the airman in a cameo role


----------



## Bama214

Blue day...


----------



## J969

Planet Ocean on black and orange Hirsch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Myman




----------



## sweeperdk01

Well, it IS tuesday.


----------



## Palmettoman

Yep, it's Tuesday. I like it on a leather strap, but I love it on a nice fitting nato. CSW stealth black that's has the understrap removed. Make it a great day gentlemen!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

First Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130

Speedy Tuesday















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday










145.0012 calibre 321










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Sloopjohnb

sorry, no Speedy


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## setho79

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Wearing something a bit more interesting to work today.


----------



## househalfman

Speedy-ing on a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## BadSport340

About to take my last final of the semester.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy back on leather









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Always have time for my RoxyBear









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## DaveandStu

Locked and loaded on NATO.
Fishing tomorrow..
Have a top day
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation










Calibre 561 circa 1962









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## masterClock

Straying away from my typical Omegas and Tudors today. Best match for my shirt today goes to Swatch Sistem 51! Light, comfortable, and love the black PVD case.


----------



## rfortson

Been too long off my wrist. Cal 505 from 1958.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Went from the PO









To this SMPC, that I just got today.









Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> Been too long off my wrist. Cal 505 from 1958.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> That is gorgeous!


What carl said!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## 2premo

later case?


peatnick said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 145.0012 calibre 321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## 2premo

loving the oldie today


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Sorry guys no Omega today


----------



## peatnick

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## 2premo

*stepping back in time,, set the time to 1970

*


----------



## rob09




----------



## th3k1n6

Lume style


----------



## solesman

2premo said:


> *stepping back in time,, set the time to 1970
> 
> *
> View attachment 13127447


Love the dial on the 200. So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Good night









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Vanpelsma

Can't seem to take this off ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage 14K Seamster










Calibre 563 circa 1972










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## issey.miyake

Starting to get cold here..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Pro


----------



## BadSport340

Speedy Pro at a Primus concert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
View from coffee shop window ...
















'


----------



## Sloopjohnb

before the Sunday shift...


----------



## risturm

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## Emg66

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 13133123
> before the Sunday shift...


Love the 300


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks, and yes, it really is stunning, perfect for people like me with a small wrist.


----------



## Emg66

Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks, and yes, it really is stunning, perfect for people like me with a small wrist.


I am thinking about picking one up. I like a big heavy watch I hear this is a good one for it's size.


----------



## RTK27

First I wore this: the great SM300









Then my newest addition IWC Pilot Mark XVII in ceramic with blue dial, limited edition for the Laureus foundation









Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Emg66

RTK27 said:


> First I wore this: the great SM300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my newest addition IWC Pilot Mark XVII in ceramic with blue dial, limited edition for the Laureus foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


2 very nice ones.....


----------



## Emg66

RTK27 said:


> First I wore this: the great SM300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my newest addition IWC Pilot Mark XVII in ceramic with blue dial, limited edition for the Laureus foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


2 very nice ones.....


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Emg66 said:


> I am thinking about picking one up. I like a big heavy watch I hear this is a good one for it's size.


I think at 39mm it is more on the smaller side, and it is not really heavy and neither has such a look. Maybe also take a look at the 300MC which is 41mm, has a similar dial but looks a lot beefier with the wider and oberhanging bezel plus the longer endlinks. I sold mine after I got the LE because it looked ridiculous on my wrist.

Here is a comparison pic and somewhere early in the LE owners thread created by solesman there is a another one, that should give you a good idea.

View attachment 13134915


----------



## traf

Pp today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## r3kahsttub

This morning, a brand new week and a brand new day:


----------



## r3kahsttub

Oops, sorry double posted.


----------



## Aliosa_007

First time outside of Europe..


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128




----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## wilfreb

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

SMPC today

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Relo60

Omega Blue SmP today.:-!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Speedy and MG kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Switched to the 8500AT after my shower to get the juices moving so I can set the time and date.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## LovecK

ST on Tuesday


----------



## ARMYAV8R

Ah, the retired life! Sitting on my porch with a cigar, Knob Creek with a little coffee, and my Speedmaster-Professional ref. 105.012-65 on a JB Champion mesh.


----------



## wilfreb

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Off to the airport


----------



## 2premo

* feeling 50 years of love* *

but where do you find a 50 year old watch bezel?*


----------



## peatnick

FOIS










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## carlhaluss

Definitely getting lots of pleasure from my Seamaster 300:


----------



## carlhaluss

Duplicate post


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday Decisions...


----------



## 2premo

carlhaluss said:


> Definitely getting lots of pleasure from my Seamaster 300:


those really do a good job of looking like a very vintage piece, very classy yet understated


----------



## ac921ol

This today.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Bama214

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love the Teutonic! Sizeable watch but wears great.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Since it is Tuesday....


----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle72

Finally got a Speedy Pro


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Baz44

Black P.O. 8500 TI for me today!

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Speedy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.Kruger

Accidental double post


----------



## d.Kruger

Just got it and rolled it out for the first time


----------



## illini675

Favorite part about working from home is multiple watch swaps in a given day :-d


----------



## nick10




----------



## Castron

Newest finding... Speedsonic f300hz

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Much more difficult to do today but my 2254.50 now has the 2230.50 dial 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Tacos


----------



## VintageChris

1914 trench









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Vanpelsma

Have a great weekend, friends !




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## b'oris

The future is still Orange 
(if you're old enough to recall the ad)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Out at the Providence Performing Arts Center, seeing Something Rotten. Sitting below the chandelier


----------



## cybercat

'

Lazy Sunday afternoon, feeling dozy...

















...forgot to give the sapphire a wipe clean before taking snaps :roll:
'


----------



## pascal_cl




----------



## Apia




----------



## ac921ol

This for today, will probably put the bracelet on.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## BobTheBuilder

ac921ol said:


> This for today, will probably put the bracelet on.


That's a new one! I like the individuality, but... My eyes! Haha.

Bob


----------



## illini675

Speedy on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Neuromancer

It all started with Orient...still loving it. Tonight with Speedy and my girl with Orient


----------



## ac921ol

BobTheBuilder said:


> That's a new one! I like the individuality, but... My eyes! Haha.
> 
> Bob


I swapped it after gardening today.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## househalfman

Wore this this weekend...


----------



## Pete26

This one for me, just in today.


----------



## SKOBR

ARMYAV8R said:


> Ah, the retired life! Sitting on my porch with a cigar, Knob Creek with a little coffee, and my Speedmaster-Professional ref. 105.012-65 on a JB Champion mesh.


A calendar ?










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SEAMASTER LIMITED EDITION 007 SPECTRE

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Pete26

Speedy pro for me.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## LovecK

ST on T


----------



## wilfreb

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

I've been Speedy Tuesday non-compliant for too many weeks...fixed it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxtigers

Had a Speedy Monday, so figured I'd have a Sea-y Tuesday.

On a Clover Straps canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

De Ville 146.017










Calibre 930 circa 1970










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

Wearing my speedy for Tuesday, as one would b-)


----------



## setho79

Speedy on a beautiful handmade deployant strap from Greg Spitz on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmilbauer

Well....kinda new to this whole "Speedy Tuesday" thing but since I got my first Speedy on a Tuesday (today!) I thought it was fitting to post it here.


----------



## Gillja

Happy Speedy Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🖖🏽🖖🏽🖖🏽Wednesdayb-)


----------



## MaxIcon

The latest in the collection:


----------



## Gillja

Flying B today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Some shared DNA...

My favourite daily wear on the left, and a new to me dedicated diver for my regular open-sea swimming on the right...









No spring-bar failures to worry about with the CWC Royal Navy Diver Mk I, 
- & the Phenomenatos are spring-bar free too...


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave




----------



## GoBuffs11

cheers!


----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenithOmega

Today


----------



## hun23

Diver today


----------



## Gillja

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Speedy pro again. 









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Apia




----------



## Apia




----------



## RTK27

Enjoying the weather in The Netherlands


----------



## wilfreb

Let's go Warriors









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Steppin' out with my lovely Railmaster!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

PO8500 Black Ti today a real wrist hogger!

HAGWE all

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Enjoy your Sunday, chaps


----------



## Theognosis

My personal GOAT. The King. The best watch on the planet. :-d









Have a great Sunday folks!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Theognosis said:


> My personal GOAT. The King. The best watch on the planet. :-d


Ha, that's exactly how I feel about mine as well ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GTTIME

Still my favorite. Just had it recently serviced and the crystal replaced. I miss the blue hue of the old AR but this still works for me!


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Back to this


----------



## yvrclimber

Bringing my CART special edition back out for the summer.


----------



## bmil128

Speedy for watching the Indy 500 and Monaco


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acropora

It's feeling like summer already!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard

Acropora said:


> It's feeling like summer already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap! What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Remembering the fallen on this Memorial Day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

on Nato for the first time in a very long time


----------



## masterClock

Speedy Pro on the wall, CoAxial Moonphase on the wrist. Took the fam to Johnson Space Center yesterday. Somehow it was the first time to see the Speedmaster display outside mission control. Really impressive. Hope everyone has a restful and safe Memorial Day!


----------



## benaja




----------



## Neuromancer

Missing the Speedy but this environment is better for a diver


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

View attachment DSC_9567_PS.jpg


----------



## Apia




----------



## risturm

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Vanpelsma

Have a great day everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

What is today? Tuesday...


----------



## glimmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Have a great Tuesday everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

The Company gets a bad rap but I love this watch.


----------



## Big Vern

1 week old and can't believe how chuffed I am with purchase


----------



## microrotor

Vintage Speedy today.


----------



## slideit

__
https://flic.kr/p/J1LNrR


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

A day late for Speedy Tuesday, but Monday was a holiday anyway.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

AT2503.33


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

My AT after a day trip to QLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Speedy Wednesday......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

Planet Ocean For Wednesday.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Third day on Nato and still liking it.


----------



## solesman

Looking good John ;-)



Sloopjohnb said:


> Third day on Nato and still liking it.
> 
> View attachment 13180805


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Haha, I was waiting for that remark from your side, Dan ;-)

Let’s see how long my love lasts. And you, still on the grey one?


----------



## jthole

Seamaster 600 today:










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Currently wearing my Speedy Pro on a cordovan deployant strap. Starting my morning at work off right with some coffee and an Illusione Haut 10.


----------



## b'oris

It's 5 o'clock somewhere......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Bluesy today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bmil128

My new PO 2201.50 that arrived today


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Here's one you don't see very often b-)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vanpelsma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

The kind of blue that makes you happy


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## zuiko




----------



## jthole

Mouse_at_Large said:


> Here's one you don't see very often b-)
> 
> View attachment 13183907


Funny you say that; I saw a Polaris chrono two weeks ago 

Nice watch!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

jthole said:


> Funny you say that; I saw a Polaris chrono two weeks ago
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Most (all?) of the Polaris chronos are quartz. Some of them are pretty attractive and innovative, but I prefer their more substantial auto cousins.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## peatnick

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## kanwingshing

Reduced... but not in style : )


----------



## dleesys

My new daily driver, about a week old.

Can't stop staring at the damn thing


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Day-Date today....


----------



## IH Biker

Here is my 2001 Speedmaster Date/Day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

BadSport340 said:


> Currently wearing my Speedy Pro on a cordovan deployant strap. Starting my morning at work off right with some coffee and an Illusione Haut 10.


my friend Dion makes that awesome cigar, sitting in his lounge right now enjoying an Illusione 888
Ok how do you rotate a pic here??


----------



## pitiwong

fatefully with me for 12 years!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Still on Nato...


----------



## pitiwong

On NATO strap.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

My BLNR loves soaking up the sun. Happy Sunday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Lazy Sunday on the patio with my Aqua Terra.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## krpdm

MK II by jppellet, on Flickr

MK my day!


----------



## krpdm

MK my day!

So nice I tried to post it twice!


----------



## SaMaster14

Rockin the GMT today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dleesys

Railmaster again!

Haven't seen many pics of the different shades of indigo/grey and copper/bronze that the dial picks up in fleeting glimpses, so I tried.


----------



## SaMaster14

dleesys said:


> Railmaster again!
> 
> Haven't seen many pics of the different shades of indigo/grey and copper/bronze that the dial picks up in fleeting glimpses, so I tried.
> 
> View attachment 13191019


I love that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456

Trying the bracelet for a while.


----------



## wilfreb

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Geneve Chronostop










Calibre 920 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## nish99

The chronomat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will16




----------



## cybercat

'
Late afternoon sea view...
















'


----------



## illini675

Working from the balcony and enjoying the final days with my Speedy


----------



## hiroryo

The omega I can afford at the moment, but it's a beauty:


----------



## Gillja

And it's Happy Monday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#Seamaster


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark II today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt Stone

Planet Ocean for a drive into Chicago on business.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

On the Nato for a full week now, and still not tired of it


----------



## Relo60

Omega blue Tuesdayb-)


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharpq

Sailcloth Tuesday! PO 2500D


----------



## Gillja

PO Tuesday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

PO today









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## househalfman

On a WatchGecko strap...


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage seamaster










166.065 calibre 565 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## svogt91

Fresh arrival and I couldn't be more happy!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

#HumpDay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra




----------



## dleesys

Didn't expect to enjoy the bracelet much but I'm thinking it'll stay like this all summer (if not most of the time, period)


----------



## Kulprit

Switched it up for a slightly less casual meeting this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

dleesys said:


> Didn't expect to enjoy the bracelet much but I'm thinking it'll stay like this all summer (if not most of the time, period)


I had the same feeling with my Seamaster. I LOVE the NATO look and how easy it is to switch it up, but the bracelet is solid and I love the easy link (idk if that is what Omega calls it, but the push to change the length of the bracelet)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## DocJekl

Haven't posted in a while - been busy. Now got a new pup to raise and train!


----------



## 2premo

*Put on the 1962 105.002-62 today*


----------



## wilfreb

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation "C"










168.017 calibre 564 circa 1967










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## lvdb

My new PO 8900!


----------



## lvdb

.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

1976 OMEGA Seamaster


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Speedy Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

Great weekend for everyone 
Here my Planet Ocean XL










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Legend









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

Speedy mk2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

lvdb said:


> My new PO 8900!


That is beautiful. Best PO I have seen since the LiquidMetal LE 40mm done in 2009.


----------



## carlhaluss

In spite of having the best collection I ever had, this Railmaster remains my favorite. And, I think it always will be. For years, I actually dreamed of this watch being redone, from 1957. Never thinking that it would really happen!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## watcheyfella

PO 45 Chrono.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

My new Speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Watchco SM300








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will16




----------



## soaking.fused

In-N-Outmaster


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Apia




----------



## Bama214

Smooth Line Speedy


----------



## Origo_DK

Omega is quality, great watches guys.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on bracelet!

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borebillon

It's a very special Speedy Tuesday here in Singapore. Fingers crossed for a good result!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

The middle one in my bond trilogy.


----------



## Jeremy2101

Dude sick


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91

Back to brown for my first Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Sunny Speedy Tuesday










145.0012 calibre 321










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Can't go wrong with the speedy on a bond nato on a Tuesday...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## dnslater




----------



## ataripower

This today

2018-06-13 08.42.20 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## pascal_cl

♧


----------



## Theognosis

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 13219229


Living the good life, sir?


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto

This little guy! ... random people really want to talk about this watch. Fun for the first 5 times, but I got sick of telling the story by the end of the day!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oac6680

EB for US Flag Day.


----------



## MichaelB25

I decided if I'm going to wear a bright, big, orange watch, I might as well fully embrace it.


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## stockae92

Moon watch


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SaMaster14

Rarely ever wear my Apple Watch S2 other than while working out, but been too lazy to switch yet today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hun23

on nato today


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Speedy pro for me









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

"New friends, old books, good drinks, and all the time in the world"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Milgauss with some proper drinks for the Father's Day dinner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101

knezz said:


> View attachment 13228333


Great strap pairing


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## peatnick

Dynamic racing blue Monday










Calibre 565 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Apia




----------



## DocJekl

Started Speedy Tuesday Early... (call it Speedier Monday)


----------



## Pete26

Me too









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Flying today


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

⚽😀🖖🏽 Tuesday


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## ac921ol




----------



## richjusa1978

Speedmaster MkII...just arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## cybercat

'

Wearing 42mm 1st gen. PO on 8500 bracelet with micro-adjustable clasp yesterday & today, very comfortable although 32ºC (90ºF) now...

















'


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## DocJekl

Wore my this one again for Speedy Tuesday, June 19th


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## PeterA

Sporting the race Chrono today


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy... Wednesday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## nurseford25

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Glad you were able to find one! Looks good. Decided to rock mine for the day.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DocJekl

4 out of 5 dogs recommend DOXA Poseidon LE and it's vanilla scented strap...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## donvegas




----------



## Matt Stone

First time I've had my PO45 off the bracelet since I got it. Love it.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

SaMaster14 said:


> "New friends, old books, good drinks, and all the time in the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot. Dial looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Jeremy2101 said:


> Great strap pairing


That NATO rocks any blue dial/bezel Omega. Wicked!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Knives and Lint said:


>


May I ask where you live, as your photos show such a beautiful place!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


>


Is the RM taking the majority of the wrist time still Carl? Not seeing that Sedna Speedy much fella ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

Today...


----------



## mazizata




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Big night out on the town last night... dinner and a concert. Still set, so decided it's Tourbillon Saturday. Probably be a small group of us...


----------



## took

Nature trail









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91

Counting down to the end of the work day









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## douglasf13

AT 2500


----------



## 8100 RPM

Speedy Day-Date


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega FOIS for the evening


----------



## BadSport340

Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101

PO ti 42mm


----------



## tbensous

Changing from PO to AT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## Tickythebull

PO 8500 42mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry

Omega Chronostop









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Speedy today


----------



## Bendodds360

Gruppo Ardito today.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

A little PO action today.


----------



## GilbertRyle

Bendodds360 said:


> Gruppo Ardito today.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeepers! How deep can the monster go?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

GilbertRyle said:


> Jeepers! How deep can the monster go?
> 
> Tested to 1400m from memory. But they say it could handle a lot deeper.
> 
> I like long showers, so I wanted to play it safe with WR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

Midsize SMPc on Hadley Roma titanium bracelet, love the combo, so comfortable.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101

AT 8900 says hi from anonymous cafe outside Tokyo


----------



## Dukie

Vintage Speedy with reverse Panda dial. From the 90s but still in great condition.


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leFroy

Citizen Auto-Dater UNI double-crown on tropic.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elrond




----------



## HEDHNTR




----------



## douglasf13

Aqua Terra 2500


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Blue Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Speedy









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

No Omega Today


----------



## kyle72

My first Sinn arrived today.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Gillja

Mike, Mike, Mike!! What day is it Mike??

It's TUESDAY!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Matching my socks today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bubbaxb

Wristie with Jack Swigart









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

New OEM rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Some blue today even though it’s tuesday.


----------



## endotreated

Just got a new strap today.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## zuiko

The 60th Speedmaster is a truly wonderful watch. There are so many nice things about it.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

zuiko said:


> The 60th Speedmaster is a truly wonderful watch. There are so many nice things about it.


It's gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Apia




----------



## GTTIME

Apia said:


>


Is that speaker shielded?


----------



## hun23

chronograph


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

diver today


----------



## stockae92

Speedmaster Spacemaster Z-33


----------



## SnookDawgg

New SMPc on a lovely C&B NATO for the summer.










Though the original bracelet with micro-adjusting clasp upgrade is pretty darn comfy!


----------



## SnookDawgg

Here's another shot of the strap - I really dig it. I've got a discern various NATOs for my other watches but went with a C&B's top end for the Omega and am glad that I did.


----------



## 8100 RPM

I finally took the bracelet off of the Speedy


----------



## DocJekl

Victorinox Dive Master 500


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchWalker

Omega CK2998 Pulsometer on a GLC strap (made from original seats of a Mercedes 190SL).


----------



## EightEyes

Giving the BLNR a rest, and going back to the Aqua Terra for Friday.

Look at the height of those indices!


----------



## GoBuffs11

No omega today


----------



## borchard929

My latest find. 1852 Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Lord, I love the lume on this thing&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckylukehappy

H








Never enough.... with my cal.351 bumper


----------



## Myman




----------



## mdrtoronto

WatchWalker said:


> Omega CK2998 Pulsometer on a GLC strap (made from original seats of a Mercedes 190SL).


Awesome shots!!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavLxx

Very nice weather with my FOIS


----------



## horloge40




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero




----------



## Matt Stone

New Nato:



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## PeterA




----------



## EightEyes

BLNR on the patio with the kids on a lazy Saturday.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## CSG

duplicate


----------



## CSG

2003 Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (3570.50) on Hirsch Viscount gold brown alligator strap:


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## mazman01

This


----------



## Pun

My Railmaster this weekend. A great all round watch indeed.


----------



## SaMaster14

Speed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavLxx




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFoley1956

Hot weather classic.


----------



## MFoley1956

Sorry


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Duplicate post.


----------



## hun23

300


----------



## DocJekl

While out getting an oil change, with free coffee and an eBook to keep me occupied during my wait.


----------



## LovecK

my tuesday's watch


----------



## VicLeChic

Back to the PO2500C. She hasn't grown tired of me yet in almost 13 years of ups and downs. Call it love
.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

JLC on the beach


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 cal 321


----------



## Palmettoman

Forgot it was Tuesday til a few minutes ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika

Wine country









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry

Omega Chronostop.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pablo Jerry

MuckyMark said:


>


I went to Kennedy Space Station today I wish I had a Speedy to wear!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Tuesday!


----------



## Pablo Jerry

nurseford25 said:


> Tuesday!
> View attachment 13272399


Very nice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR

Beaching it...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Nice hike with the speedy


----------



## househalfman




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## 8100 RPM

SpeedyPro on an Omega OEM NATO for the remainder of Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## jgf329

Happy 4th of July









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## sickondivers

Seamaster Day/Date ( 1975) #Vintage


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Pablo Jerry said:


> I went to Kennedy Space Station today I wish I had a Speedy to wear!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I was there 4 years ago and did not take my Speedy. Doh! I did however take it to DC 2 years ago and snapped a pic outside HQ.


----------



## nurseford25

My one watch with elements of red/white/blue. Happy 4th!!


----------



## PeterA

Snorkeling in Greece  with my Stinger










28°c in the Mediterranean Sea


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Apia




----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe

Have a good week-end everybody!!


----------



## jfo2010

Getting ready for some World Cup matches!!


----------



## Gorem

1 more hour to world cup


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## Onceuponatim3

First time on NATO,not sure if the color combo works. Open for comments fellow watch enthusiasts 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## solesman

Seamaster 300 and a cold beer. Sunday evening done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

️️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Have a bright Sunday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## roknfreewrld

Too hot to go outside again today. And the day lume to prove it!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## OldBigMouth

My first Speedy picked up last week. I love the classic, almost retro feel.


----------



## OldBigMouth

Deleted - Duplicate


----------



## MFoley1956

Cool enough this morning to wear a leather strap.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## hun23

300 on today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Duplicate post


----------



## horloge40




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

Finishing the day off with the Railmaster:


----------



## GTTIME

Haven't worn this for quite a while. Still love it.


----------



## tbensous

Still on Barton nato today. I might swap back to the bracelet for a change before going to bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick




----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday. Pro on CSW seatbelt nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*It is Tuesday ...*


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## tbensous

And back on bracelet for a change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

Rather than fool with fitting the bracelet on my SMP, I keep this one fitted long for these hot, sticky days. Maybe will replace with a Speedy someday, but nice for now.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

Winner winner sapphire sandwich.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Its proven scientifically that Speedmaster doesn't make coffee brew faster


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SaMaster14

Don't mind the Instagram filter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

In York on holiday for a few days. Beer, apple music and my speedy to keep me company 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Reference 14381










Calibre 551 circa 1960


----------



## knezz

My AT


----------



## Pablo Jerry

peatnick said:


> View attachment 13293459
> 
> 
> Reference 14381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibre 551 circa 1960


Very nice! The Ref 14381 is my favorite Constellation. Great movements with the best looking lugs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sadly no ultraman for me..










but, I have the classic and it will never leave my collection



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iP8


----------



## Linear

Speedy on double ridge croc today


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

sKx and sexy people food


----------



## PeterA




----------



## oso2276

Really  


stockae92 said:


> Its proven scientifically that Speedmaster doesn't make coffee brew faster


Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

MuckyMark said:


>


One of my favorite straps with the Speedy. Mine has been on a similar one as of late.


----------



## rwbenjey

Jeremy2101 said:


> AT 8900 says hi from anonymous cafe outside Tokyo


Next on my list


----------



## yogik_yo

SMP...


----------



## carlhaluss

A bit of a change from my Railmaster this afternoon!


----------



## rwbenjey

From today:


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

Newly acquired PO 2500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatgibson

Pepsi today.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Karlskrona and I are working on the backyard drain system.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Karlskrona and I are working on the backyard drain system.


----------



## MFB71

Picked this Seamaster 60th anniversary watch up in York yesterday. A great size at 39mm and IMO much nicer and more interesting than the MC300. I had a MC300 previously but it wore too big for me and the straight lugs did not help.

I absolutely love the bezel on the 60th









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## risturm

Summertime at a villa in Napa with my wonderful and trusty SMP GMT.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Omega and Breitling make a wonderful pair 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

A day in Heidelberg....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hello friends! Today is my 42nd Birthday and I'm wearing a piece that always makes me happy, the orange PO b-)

I bought myself the issue of the Hulk which was the first appearance of Wolverine. This is the UK version, which is much less valuable than the original, but for me it has the added benefit of having the exact day I was born as the print date.


----------



## GTTIME

Hawaiian vacation!


----------



## Jeremy2101

New addition today


----------



## VicLeChic

YM


----------



## arcentaur

Enjoying the World Cup Final with the Sub


----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

GTTIME said:


> Hawaiian vacation!


One place I've always wanted to go to... Enjoy!


----------



## owenhan333

Wearing my rose gold SMP today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

TSC said:


> One place I've always wanted to go to... Enjoy!


We are at the Disney Resort good for kids! PO is in the hotel safe.


----------



## TSC

GTTIME said:


> We are at the Disney Resort good for kids! PO is in the hotel safe.


Place always looks amazing on telly.

Very glad to hear it, 5-O are busy enough.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Great White


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## cmann_97

Omega 2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf


----------



## RDK

Explorer today


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back at home from a long assignment, and debating whether to just keep it on the Nato or put it back on bracelet, or dark brown perlon...


----------



## Myman




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Rocks on the NATO ;-)



Sloopjohnb said:


> Back at home from a long assignment, and debating whether to just keep it on the Nato or put it back on bracelet, or dark brown perlon...
> 
> View attachment 13308411


----------



## Bendodds360

Halios puck DLC










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

3570.50 Speedy Pro


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlKDYeTjRTQ/


----------



## RustyBin5

but tomorrow the moonmoon goes back on


----------



## WatchObsession

Naturally a #SpeedyTuesday on Tuesday. Strap is an unreleased Tanner Bates leather nato due to be available in the coming weeks


----------



## sweeperdk01

About as standard as they come.


----------



## fskywalker

Chrono Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR

Brought the new Speedmaster Racing to Dubai this week on a business trip. The expandable bracelet has been amazing going from heat to AC!


----------



## HEDHNTR

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Morning commute 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## VicLeChic

Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## Gillja

Happy Tuesday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

I finally managed to wear this on a Tuesday. In my defense I am often unaware of what day it is :-d

This is such a fun little watch b-)

















EDC pocket dump :-d


----------



## peatnick

Speedy Tuesday









145.0012 calibre 321


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Today James Bond 50th anniversary seamaster SMPc LE on a vintage tropic strap.


----------



## rockin'ron

#SpeedyTuesday on some Chicago Tan Horween!!!


----------



## svogt91

Today was my PO.

Started on the bracelet for a little swim. Then the mail man delivered a package, and we switched up to the Hirsch Robby.

Can't get enough of this watch!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

Omega Seamaster 300 M GMT aka "Great White". 2538.20


Tried it on the Omega black NATO with white trim, but it didn't work that well. Keeping it on the bracelet.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## cybercat

'
Usual PO taking a rest after 5 days straight, wearing the sub today for a change ...








'


----------



## RTK27

Sorry guys no Omega today


----------



## keisuke_z

Swapped on the adjustable clasp and it's just renewed my love for my SMP!


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## VicLeChic

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Dino7

keisuke_z said:


> Swapped on the adjustable clasp and it's just renewed my love for my SMP!


Nice , just got a 2220.80 Seamaster in myself 

Would you mind sharing a few pics of what the adjustable clasp looks like on yours !


----------



## City74

Went non Omega today


----------



## keisuke_z

Dino7 said:


> Nice , just got a 2220.80 Seamaster in myself
> 
> Would you mind sharing a few pics of what the adjustable clasp looks like on yours !


Shared some photos in the clasp thread to avoid hijacking this one!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what...lasp-117stz001154-3609002-4.html#post46555951

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

At the national watch museum in Lancaster PA. Surprised they didn't have an actual moonwatch on display only an ad for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Put it on the bracelet two days ago but it was back on the Nato less than 24 hours later. My preferred look at the moment. Let's see what I will do when I go on a short beach holiday next week. The bracelet could be a bit more practical in the water, or the perlon.


----------



## VicLeChic

Seacraft


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday:









Today (I know, I know&#8230;need to adjust the date):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Knives and Lint said:


> Hello friends! Today is my 42nd Birthday and I'm wearing a piece that always makes me happy, the orange PO b-)
> 
> I bought myself the issue of the Hulk which was the first appearance of Wolverine. This is the UK version, which is much less valuable than the original, but for me it has the added benefit of having the exact day I was born as the print date.
> 
> View attachment 13303743
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303749
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303757
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303777
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303781


Happy Birthday Lint!!! Gorgeous piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy today on tropic strap. Haven't worn this combo before. Kinda like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Knives and Lint said:


> Hello friends! Today is my 42nd Birthday and I'm wearing a piece that always makes me happy, the orange PO b-)
> 
> I bought myself the issue of the Hulk which was the first appearance of Wolverine. This is the UK version, which is much less valuable than the original, but for me it has the added benefit of having the exact day I was born as the print date.
> 
> View attachment 13303743
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303749
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303757
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303777
> 
> 
> View attachment 13303781


I missed this. Very cool. I have a ton of comics from the 80's and 90's. All in plastic sleeves. Kids will be old enough soon for me to let them start reading them. Don't really care about the worth as the prices have dropped so much but just don't want them destroying them.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jtambor




----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy on Haveston Redstone B


----------



## svogt91

PO on a very comfy Hirsch Robby









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Marathon jdd today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Happy Moon landing Day!


----------



## Gillja

Friday evening Schnitzel.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

New (to me ) Seamaster


----------



## Baz44

PO 42mm n OEM rubber today 










Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Palmettoman said:


> Speedy today on tropic strap. Haven't worn this combo before. Kinda like it.


Thanks Palmettoman. You've answered the question I have been asking myself, i.e. will the Speedmaster Pro look good on a black strap. Wear it in good health. Cheers.


----------



## BundyBear

Hi all, my contribution to this mega thread. Newly acquired, slightly over a week old. Been raining non stop over here in Perth this weekend and more rain forecasted over the next week. Gloomy skies outside but I am just happy to admire my new watch.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

The same as usual since almost a year


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Gimme some of that starburst effect


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001_


----------



## billr

Sent from a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## OldBigMouth

Decided to put the OEM Omega Nato on the Speedy Pro... I love the versatility of this time piece.


----------



## soufiane

One of my favorites today just tried the brown strap for kicks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Evening swap and it still glows a little and not for long


----------



## Gillja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Gillja said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye. Nice. Have a few pints of the ol' Guinness for me, ya matey. Aye. ;-)


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101

RDK said:


> Explorer today


Beautiful trio there bud


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## manofrolex

For the week


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

The most beautiful Omega.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## watchvaultnyc

Summer is the time to wear a refreshing blue.. strap


----------



## svogt91

Speedy Today









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2371 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

300


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## keisuke_z

SM300 Ti on navy canvas


----------



## BundyBear

Not a speedy Tuesday but today is Tuesday nonetheless. Morning and evening shot showing the lume.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## PeterA

Giving the B1 some love today even if it's speedy Tuesday


----------



## peatnick

De Ville Chrono 146.017










Calibre 930 circa 1970


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

MM today.


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesdayz


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bubbaxb

No sleep...till Brooklyn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri

Going vintage today... Cheers


----------



## JoeC

AT


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C XL (year 2005)


----------



## bubbaxb

Top of the Rock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR

Pausing to appreciate the 9900 movement of my Speedmaster Racing Co-Axial MC









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

60s Seamaster Deville today:


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## franco60

Just arrived. Omega Racing Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

An evening of brown....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedmaster on Natural Horween Chromexcel!!!


----------



## masterClock

The original (and thinner) Black Bay Blue 79220b. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## chillsand

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation 14381









Calibre 551 circa 1960


----------



## PeterA




----------



## masterClock

Full Moon tonight!


----------



## stockae92

Its a jungle out there ..


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on leather - shot with portrait mode on iPhoneX!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy

yup the same watch as at least 50% of you, but all that proves is that we all have exceptional taste


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## HEDHNTR

Just love the texturing on the Speedmaster Racing dial!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15

Delete wrong thread


----------



## Joelf15

Good old turtle... Dinnertime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry

peatnick said:


> Vintage Constellation 14381
> 
> View attachment 13339947
> 
> 
> Calibre 551 circa 1960
> 
> View attachment 13339949


Looks great, my favorite Connie reference.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Chilling over drinks, wearing my best friend's watch, the last man on the moon, along with my dynamic chronograph. Happy Friday to all!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Enjoy thy night Peeps!









Time is a gift...


----------



## mdrtoronto

Just arrived yesterday, first 24 hour, love it.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

This for the weekend


----------



## billr

Sent from a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2639 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Divers are cool.. the watches I mean


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Enjoying our staycation









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing




----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

Nice strap on the Speedy!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster in every position is a new dial. Sometimes grey, charcoal, flat black, brown, silver, bronze, etc, etc


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Ball Red Label Chronometer 43mm. At $2799 MSRP, I call it my "poor man's Aqua Terra".;-)


----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday Dynamic









Calibre 565 circa 1960


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2seamer




----------



## SKOBR

https://www.instagram.com/skobr_skull/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Monday's be like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Emg66

Omega Planet Ocean 600m Chrono.


----------



## FutagoWatch

Should be. What are you wearing and smoking?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Speedmaster 345.022









Calibre 1861 circa 1998


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## cybercat

'
My PO 2500 is taking a break - been wearing the 14060M all day today ...








'


----------



## donvegas

Uncle Frankies Moonwatch on some fresh new leather from Crown and Buckle


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## HEDHNTR

Timing the searing of some reverse cooked rib eye steaks! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Desk diving


----------



## b'oris

PO gets 'Ribbed'.....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Last day of a short holiday at the sea, and yes, it was in the water every day


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my 145.022 '79 speedy pro on the original bracelet for a motion hearing in N.D. Cal before Seeborg.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

PO8900!


----------



## itsajobar

billr said:


> Sent from a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.


I wish the planet oceans still came like this. Perfect size and so clean looking...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing a LUM-TEC M38 today with factory mod to vintage lume.


----------



## Sodafarl

Speedy today ...


----------



## noleblooded

From a couple of days ago, but wearing it today as well


----------



## peatnick




----------



## borchard929

As one YouTube Watch Guru would say, "I'm chuffed to bits!" Just got my first Moonwatch. I see what the hype was all about.


----------



## 5959HH

Wearing my Railmaster with a Greg Stevens Design custom strap most of this week. I've heard others critical of the vintage markers/lume but in my opinion is one of the Railmaster's best features.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop and scotch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

itsajobar said:


> I wish the planet oceans still came like this. Perfect size and so clean looking...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt the same which is why I had to get one. I'm going to post about it in the PO 2500 appreciation thread. But to summarize, this version just has a perfect blend of essential Omeganess that they should not have strayed from.


----------



## billr

itsajobar said:


> I wish the planet oceans still came like this. Perfect size and so clean looking...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt the same which is why I had to get one. I'm going to post about it in the PO 2500 appreciation thread. But to summarize, this version just has a perfect blend of essential Omeganess that they should not have strayed from.


----------



## took

BeeeLou Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colonelpurple

*Constellation at Tzipori, North Israel*

Constellation at Tzipori, North Israel


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gillja

Last nights dinner pic.. the little guy kept trying to eat it..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Gillja said:


> Last nights dinner pic.. the little guy kept trying to eat it..


Omega Teethingmaster. Nice! :-d


----------



## peatnick

Seamaster 120 reference 135.027









Calibre 601 circa 1967


----------



## borchard929

Guinness and Speedy. An excellent combination









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Omega 2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

PO today.


----------



## took

Late night with the Heathen Child









Time is a gift...


----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

deepsea03 said:


> Railmaster


That's the best photo I've seen of the new Railmaster so far. The dial looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Choices...


----------



## solesman

RTK27 said:


> Choices...


1st world problems eh? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Watchmyroll

AQUA TERRA 150M
OMEGA CO-AXIAL MASTER CHRONOMETER 41 MM. 220.12.41.21.02.001. With Barton canvas strap.








- - - Updated - - -

AQUA TERRA 150M
OMEGA CO-AXIAL MASTER CHRONOMETER 41 MM. 220.12.41.21.02.001. With Barton canvas strap.


----------



## Toothbras

Medora, North Dakota


----------



## MichaelB25

RTK27 said:


> Choices...


There's a very good chance that Tudor pepsi is my next.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Just got back from a full service. Love this new strap.


----------



## wilfreb

AM and PM









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Currently sporting a nice watch tan! 
Watch tan by samaster14, on Flickr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nurseford25

Smp today.


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## nickyrods19

Planpro


----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy


----------



## Triggers Broom

Speedy Pro today.

screenshot tool


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## ac921ol




----------



## traf

Patek today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## SaMaster14

Just picked this up - new-to-me 1959 Tudor two tone Oyster Prince!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartbot

Up for sale (if anyone is interested): https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-omega-speedmaster-9300-a-4760769-post46690789.html#post46690789


----------



## traf

Speedy Tuesday on a leather nato by yours truly today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Long long day in the pool, down water slides, diving boards....I'm done in but the watch ain't blinking


----------



## GTTIME

Loving this one


----------



## Gillja

Evening cappuccino....

And of course, it's Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## carlhaluss

FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:









- - - Updated - - -

FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:


----------



## Jeremy2101

Tudor Prince Date


----------



## Bama214

Old reliable. 1970 Constellation


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

B L U E S Y 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Caliguli




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

SMPC


----------



## nickyrods19

SMP


----------



## nickyrods19

SMP
View attachment 13374575


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## alberto.b

Change today!!


----------



## Jeremy2101

Unexpected purchase today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Sinn 556A


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## carlhaluss

Jeremy2101 said:


> Unexpected purchase today.


Congratulations! Well done. I have tried that model on a few times now, coming so close....
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GTTIME




----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Night switch


----------



## Btreichel87

Railmaster. Love the matte dial in the sun.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Makes me miss mine a little 



Btreichel87 said:


> Railmaster. Love the matte dial in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


- - - Updated - - -

Makes me miss mine a little 



Btreichel87 said:


> Railmaster. Love the matte dial in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

On a blushark nato today


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## deepsea03

Railamster on OEM Herringbone


----------



## claus1100xx

Pool day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Apia




----------



## Coletrain182

Work flow watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## Radharc

My old buddy, the 856S.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

Seiko pepsi PADI with ceramic bezel insert from lcbi.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Sloopjohnb

home again at last after two long assignments and a holiday...


----------



## MaxIcon

Dynamic Gen 3 Chrono on a new bracelet!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## PKC




----------



## BadSport340

At a Slayer concert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOND007

Speedmaster Reduced with a nato... @punchroom

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Sri

Planet Ocean 2500C for me...


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Deity42

SMDV with cal. 560.


----------



## MuckyMark

A little wardrobe coordination


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial


----------



## Pablo Jerry

I don't wear it that often but my Pie Pan always makes me smile.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

This baby today. Still getting used to the weight compared to my speedy.


----------



## Joelf15

On time to work! Tissot Quickster, swapped out the nato for a leather strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66




----------



## svogt91

Speedy going on day 3.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I had to go AT even thought it is Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## golfjunky1




----------



## Sloopjohnb

60th LE


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## islander009

My newest addition the Omega Speedmaster Schumacher









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22Schuylkill

PO 8900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Nice to see you posting again my friend. Miss those pubs / watch pictures


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## 98z28

Speedy reduced today.


----------



## masterClock

Had to grab a shot of my Omega Speedmaster CoAxial Moonphase when the sun hit it while I was driving home.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This often makes me wonder why I own more than one watch.


----------



## djveroff

the tag Heuer cah1011 I just got in the mail


----------



## Alex_TA

Feel myself golden today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry

Alex_TA said:


> Feel myself golden today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! I love the dial.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Aquatimer


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Year 2002


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## Apia




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

Mrs. Apia ?


----------



## lookatthethyme

On an Erika's Original strap that came in the mail the other day, my brown face speedy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Bendodds360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOND007

Love that color combo..but then again...old speedy would go well with mango orange


----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## GoBuffs11

Broad arrow


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## borchard929

Sunday night with the MOTM and Everything Rhymes With Orange IPA









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Enjoying some relaxation in Cyprus with the sea master GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Feeling Dynamic today.


----------



## bubbaxb

have a Golden Monday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Good afternoon to all!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## raheelc

Newly picked up Polar Explorer II









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Speedmaster 3150.50 checking in from Aman Sveti Stefan in Montenegro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Joelf15

Here's one for speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mod SMP Coax









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Seamaster Spectre Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## PKC




----------



## wilfreb

🥊









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
2500 PO until this afternoon...









... & then changed to Nitewatches Alpha 208 for this evening & tonight :

















(No photo processing on T100 night illumination view)
'


----------



## oso2276

My Franken 

















Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Dynamic 166.039


----------



## Apia




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Gillja

Speedy Thursday today....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

What orange strap is that on the 2500 PO?


----------



## Apia

hypehorology said:


> ^Black dials and orange straps go so well together.


Yes, thanks ;-)


----------



## Jeremy2101

PO back on the wrist


----------



## King_Neptune

Had to take the Eco-Drive out for some light today.:-d


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Sunny Sunday ... have a good one chaps


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Gillja

Sunday excursion along the Rhine





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster on Colerab


----------



## Lukebor

Moon 









iP8


----------



## wilfreb

️









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15

Full moon day yesterday! This was perfect for the occasion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## Toothbras

Seamaster... because it's raining and I need the high WR


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quett




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Toothbras

Wavey


----------



## Buchmann69

Yesterday 









Today









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## peatnick




----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Just got a package from excelonman.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Alpina today


----------



## BadSport340

After dinner cigar (Perdomo BBA Maduro robusto) with the Speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

I've been wearing this every day since I picked it up 2 weeks ago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Franken









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

🥗









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

saving the ocean today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Railmaster today. I couldn’t find this thread earlier and started a new that should be overlooked now as I found this!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Morgan24




----------



## Gfxdaddy

I'll add mine to the Omega pot, posted this in another thread; Not a bad watch to be stuck with another 4 days &#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

still don't know how to set the date on this vintage chateau world diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

Just got the bracelet for the AT. Blown away by the finish on it. Super comfortable too. They actually make a half link. TUDOR TAKE NOTE


----------



## nurseford25

Today.













Last week.


----------



## RustyBin5

Having a Tudor start to the day







then going out for lunch might put this on


----------



## chillsand

Omega dynamic chronograph














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Homeward bound...

I was the only passenger starting journey my home last Sunday night,









...wore the 2500 PO all week...









...& still wearing it now. b-)
'


----------



## mstnpete

Still deciding on my 3 favorites....

Cheers









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys

On a leather strap with cooler weather


----------



## Karlisnet

Moon time


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## COUPET

SMP on the Rio nato


----------



## King_Neptune

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## quett




----------



## knightRider

Space travel, doggy style:


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 22Schuylkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

145.0012









Calibre 321


----------



## dleesys

The Railmonster


----------



## dleesys

double post


----------



## lo_scrivano

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman

Late upload...Tuesdays are easy...


----------



## Gorem

GMT


----------



## Gorem

GMT

Double post


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Chronostop 146.012









Calibre 920 circa 1969


----------



## COUPET

New in !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys

Morning!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Work from home day&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Flieger Thursday...


----------



## Black5

Speedmaster









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## MartiVltori

Seamaster Geneve 166.002


----------



## Apia




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Strap just came in. This for today.


----------



## mstnpete

TGIF









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Constellation 14381









Calibre 551 circa 1960


----------



## fast08

Is that hesalite or sapphire ?


----------



## dleesys

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

HAGWE


----------



## Black5

Helping me clean the pool...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peatnick

14700 Seamaster









Calibre 552 circa 1960


----------



## roknfreewrld

Some wave dial co-axial for today


----------



## roknfreewrld

Some wave dial co-axial for today
View attachment 13461871


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## lzlbreak

speedy date on strap


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## dleesys

Another day, same Railmaster


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Who would have thought a vintage Connie could have such wrist presence?


----------



## peatnick




----------



## GoBuffs11

Has rarely left my wrist since I got it back from being serviced


----------



## Furball

'Watching' this morning's MotoGP race.
#04Dovi #Crutchlow


----------



## chillsand

Happy Monday, and hope every one is having a good start to the week.








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## dukerules

I love the first Speedy Tuesday. But I really, really love the Ultraman.


----------



## Tee44




----------



## Bendodds360

G.A.W today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Linear

Because it's Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

MM for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## dleesys

New Railmaster

















Disappearing dial


----------



## oso2276

Franken Tuesday









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobz32

Rainy day, jeans and PO time


----------



## peatnick

Vintage C case Constellation









168.017 calibre 564 circa 1967


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Robertoni




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sasilm2

Hmmm Wich one?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation









14902 calibre 561 circa 1962


----------



## COUPET

Black & Wavey again !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## stockae92

hulk of titanium (on aftermarket SS bracelet in this case)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anthonyw

Sorry double post!!


----------



## Ctaranti

Speedy today!

https://i.imgur.com/PsnGTGp.jpg


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

Waiting on Florence


----------



## franco60

Speedmaster Racing Dial Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

SuperCombat B4. Just released Tuesday. Just picked up in person from the factory today.b-)


----------



## Tee44




----------



## fskywalker

FOIS now on bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VintageChris

Turtle Power.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Trying the new Racing Chronograph in OB


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## anthonyw

Taking the cruiser out for a spin!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Alex_TA said:


> Trying the new Racing Chronograph in OB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried this on today both strap and bracelet. Very good chance this is my next watch! Love it.


----------



## King_Neptune

LUM-TEC SuperCombat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova!


----------



## King_Neptune

GTTIME said:


> Just tried this on today both strap and bracelet. Very good chance this is my next watch! Love it.


This year's speedy racing models are definitely something to desire. This is the one I'm lusting after. I just may replace my PO Chrono with one.









This one's on the radar as well.


----------



## GTTIME

qa_ii said:


> This year's speedy racing models are definitely something to desire. This is the one I'm lusting after. I just may replace my PO Chrono with one.
> 
> View attachment 13481769
> 
> 
> This one's on the radar as well.
> 
> View attachment 13481773


Great choices. I own the white and black it's an excellent watch. I also tried on the silver face today. It's nice but I like the black and orange more.


----------



## Alex_TA

GTTIME said:


> Just tried this on today both strap and bracelet. Very good chance this is my next watch! Love it.


I'm not sure that I love this road marking instead of the simple minute lines. As for the orange hands, while being a bit strange it makes the dial exclusively legible.

No doubt this watch should be bought on a bracelet. The rally strap is beautiful but thin, I don't think it'll last a long time.


----------



## GTTIME

Alex_TA said:


> I'm not sure that I love this road marking instead of the simple minute lines. As for the orange hands, while being a bit strange it makes the dial exclusively legible.
> 
> No doubt this watch should be bought on a bracelet. The rally strap is beautiful but thin, I don't think it'll last a long time.


Agree with everything you say here.

The minute track is harder to read for me. I think it's more appealing on the white dial. It is the main reason I haven't made the purchase.

I also found the strap thin and not as nice as some of the other current Omega straps.

I was debating if the ultraman orange chrono hand was more tasteful but I'm ok with the orange minute and hour hands.


----------



## King_Neptune

Alex_TA said:


> I'm not sure that I love this road marking instead of the simple minute lines...





GTTIME said:


> ...The minute track is harder to read for me. I think it's more appealing on the white dial...


It's taken me several months to get used to the minute markers. I did not like them the least bit at first; all I saw was "noise." But from studying the white dial model recently, they finally make sense to me.


----------



## mstnpete

005 Hesalite for Sunday

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

SMP


----------



## Pun

Ultraman with black Omega alligator strap.


----------



## ac921ol

With overcast










A little better angle


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

On vacation in Spain!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anthonyw

Enjoying a piece of the quartz crisis today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## e46dxyan




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Still....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Just in love. This thing hasn't left my side 24/7 since I bought it a month ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525

New-to-me, loving this watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

b'oris said:


> Great photo !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Trying the Milannaise today....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## watchvaultnyc

Jumbo Connie.. bracelet is the best in terms of comfort!


----------



## watchvaultnyc

double post sorry


----------



## solesman

FOIS modded with Speedy Pro hands Francisco? Looks amazing! Omega should've released it like this in the first place.



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

I still love that reference. Beautiful shots Rob ;-)



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 13493639
> 
> 
> View attachment 13493641
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> FOIS modded with Speedy Pro hands Francisco? Looks amazing! Omega should've released it like this in the first place.


Thanks! Bought it like that; has also a different dial (3594.50) and the Ed White chrono second sweep hand , kind of an Ed White FOIS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! Bought it like that; has also a different dial (3594.50) and the Ed White chrono second sweep hand , kind of an Ed White FOIS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The design elements work perfectly together.

Really nice job. Great pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## watchvaultnyc

25 year old Seamaster 300M with 1109 movement. Considered vintage now? How time flies! But what a looker in on a leather strap!


----------



## watchvaultnyc

25 year old Seamaster 300M with 1109 movement. Considered vintage now? How time flies! But what a looker in on a leather strap!


----------



## Pun

Ultraman going strong indeed


----------



## watchvaultnyc

70's Vintage Seamaster Chrono


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## anthonyw

Prepping some black cod with my speedy and son









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clintfca

First time ever off the bracelet and on the NATO. Just brilliant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop on a new strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

House watch....










Does for walking the dog too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Stunner!



Robertoni said:


> View attachment 13498555


----------



## solesman

Looks great. Nice change up.



clintfca said:


> First time ever off the bracelet and on the NATO. Just brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## gaf1958

Well, what do you know? After checking a few bracelets I discovered that one of my Seiko SKX bracelets fitted my Gavox Avidiver nicely. Interestingly, the solid end link SKX bracelet fits better than the folded link models do...


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Akimbo

Electric Blue


----------



## Tee44




----------



## rwbenjey

Gave both a spin today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro

1968 Dynamic (cal. 552)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

PO Ti 42








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## dleesys

Railmaster back on the bracelet


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## clintfca

Still hot and humid here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Pic from a few weeks ago but this was what I wore today and most days for that matter, has always been my favorite since I purchased in 2012.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobz32




----------



## anthonyw

Enjoying Speedy on a black cordovan single pass strap today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

This guy has been giving my tried and true AT8500 a break for a month or so...


----------



## dlee525

Still loving this watch, definitely my grail









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## dleesys




----------



## Bama214

Speedmaster MkIV for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## bubbaxb

Almost high noon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## fskywalker

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Robertoni




----------



## anthonyw

Still digging the black cordovan single pass strap on Speedy. It's got a nice clean look that accentuates the lugs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

Enjoying the evening


----------



## watch_i_need

1947 Jumbo with Cal 351 bumper


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Speedy








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Robertoni said:


> View attachment 13503955


Perfection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys




----------



## bobz32




----------



## Akimbo

dleesys said:


> View attachment 13512317
> 
> 
> View attachment 13512319


Wow!! What a dial!! Beautiful


----------



## jfo2010




----------



## Akimbo

New strap. Really like it actually, very comfortable to wear all day long..


----------



## Buchmann69

Gotta love all the extras that come when purchasing an Ω NATO 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc




----------



## anthonyw

Speedy says the mussels are ready!


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 120









Ref. 135.027 cal. 601 circa 1967


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Some color yesterday









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

And today feeling a little blue...









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Mid morning cooking with the seamaster


----------



## cerberus63

Ordered a rubber strap for my Aqua Terra months ago. The strap came in but no end links. Got a call yesterday from my AD and was told that the end links had arrived. Swung by and then took the wife to lunch. Loving the feel and look of the new band.


----------



## SaMaster14

Go Irish Beat Cardinal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dleesys

View attachment 13521125


----------



## franco60

Speedmaster Racing Master Chronometer and Auburn football gameday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## iam7head

Speedy Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

Just made a strap what do you think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## nurseford25

Blue Monday today.


----------



## peatnick

Vintage De Ville Chrono on beads of rice bracelet









Reference 146.017 calibre 930 circa 1970


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Tesla1211

AT 8500 on omega nato


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster Chronometer

View attachment 13527967


Reference 168.034 calibre 751 circa 1969


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thx67

Gloomy day needs a bit of sparkle


----------



## watchvaultnyc

1950's Seamaster. Check out that cool dial


----------



## anthonyw

Hesalite is so cool


----------



## wilfreb

When the  goes red, my  go blue 
.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

That lume 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

PO was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

POC on PhenomeNato strap


----------



## took

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## took

dleesys said:


> View attachment 13521107
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521125


This dial is magnificent!

Time is a gift...


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## carlhaluss

Not worn often recently, but never forgotten. My Railmaster deserves some wrist time. After wearing almost exclusively Panerai for the past few months, this is a nice change. At least I haven't lost my taste for the smaller watches:


----------



## GTTIME




----------



## genht




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Gillja

Ancient Olympia and the spot where they light the torch every four years.... Oh,, and the P.O. of course..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly

It's been one one of those hectic weekends for me taken up with best man duties for my brothers wedding on Saturday. I wore a 1969 Rolex oyster Precision along with local blue John cuff links and a new sgian dubh that my brother gave to me. The Rolex stayed on for Sunday due to staying at the venue. 
Today I've collected a belated 30th birthday present from my mother, and my 10th Omega. A Seamaster 200 with 1441 thermo compensated quartz movement only made in 88 and 89. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Speedy Pro and an Illusione 888 Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Zion


----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gazly

My new (old) speedmaster on a Di Modell rally strap


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LinuxJonCB

Still trying to find the right strap to wear this on


----------



## Buchmann69

It's Tuesday!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rfortson

Happy Speedy Tuesday for the 9th of October









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sapphire Sandwhich for #SpeedyTuesday










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## nurseford25

AT today


----------



## watchdaddy1

1975 Rare 168.0065 Omega Constellation Pie pan, dog leg case

AKA Last of the mohicans










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03




----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Today's on wrist. SMP.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Speedy in Pittsburgh 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Going to an Omega event tonight, in honor of the new Seamaster 300M. Thought I should dress appropriately for the occasion:


----------



## genht




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmil128

Practical Speedy use


----------



## bmil128

Practical Speedy use
View attachment 13550855


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## wilfreb

Superlative









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Couple of different ones today. And also I unusually put them both on straps. First time I have used straps for either of these in a long time. They look good to me.


----------



## COUPET

Steinhart today's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

AT Marui on Cincy nato


----------



## COUPET

blowfish89 said:


> AT Marui on Cincy nato


Wow! Can't remember seeing a red dial AT. Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

COUPET said:


> Wow! Can't remember seeing a red dial AT. Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes, it is very rare, model reference is 2503.60


----------



## pfisto22

Time for the bracelet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

A little P.O. time in Navagio Greece, an amazing cove.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Smpc


----------



## bobz32




----------



## chillsand

Tacos and speedies








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

2254.50 kind of day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Have this new arrival comfortably on today.


----------



## iuprof

Back from service









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## blowfish89

RED


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Double post


----------



## deepsea03

ST2 on an old David Lane Design strap


----------



## iuprof

Tropic rubber









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

It's Tuesday.


----------



## rscmaine

Just arrived Seamaster Mariner I









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Buondì









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nurseford25

Speedy today for me.


----------



## sanik




----------



## atl4s

sorry, wrong threads..


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

C H R O M A L I G H T 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster LE today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

Beautiful watch. Although I am not a fan of the Pho Patina. Very nice though



5959HH said:


> Railmaster LE today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

What year is that? More pictures please.



rscmaine said:


> Just arrived Seamaster Mariner I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

no professional writing. Is that a modded 3594?

Whats the story?

OHHHHH its a FOIS? Sorry, I couldn't see the hands at first.



Dr. Robert said:


> Happy speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison

What model is that? No professional but modern hands....looks like twist lugs but Im not certain.



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pfisto22

The ballgame and Mr Squale









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krowndd




----------



## TonyDennison

I found you...

wow...looks like a monster



oso2276 said:


> My Franken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

TonyDennison said:


> I found you...
> 
> wow...looks like a monster


It used to be a regular bond Coax with a 2500C movement, but I like my version better 
View attachment 11570906


Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Racing Dial Master Coaxial. Love this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Autumn is coming....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rscmaine

TonyDennison said:


> What year is that? More pictures please.


Best guess is 1975.

Here's a great review of this model
http://www.crazywatches.pl/omega-1310-mariner-seamaster-quartz-1975

I found mine on the wrong bracelet and assembled this from a Gruen LED and an OEM clasp from a Marine Chronometer.

Click my name for posts with more pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation Pie Pan









Reference 14902 calibre 561 circa 1962


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## soaking.fused

Rediscovered this older pic of my former Skyfall on custom Gator and wanted to share.


----------



## stockae92

A hulk of titanium


----------



## masterClock

Just back from a full service and running like a champ!


----------



## risvim

nurseford25 said:


> Speedy today for me.
> View attachment 13566053


That's a damn fine watch


----------



## carlhaluss

My poor Railmaster! Neglected for so long, I thought it deserves a "photo shoot". Considering this watch is both a grail and a dream (I dreamed for years that Omega would reissue this watch, as identical as possible to the original), it deserves more wrist time:













In my eyes, this is an exquisite and priceless timepiece that would, if need by, my only watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry, dupe post - again! o|


----------



## chillsand

schwarzkopfering it from two different spectrums tonight














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and good morning!

TGIF, have a nice weekend everybody and hummmmmmmmm...


----------



## colonelpurple

Decided to go back to the bracelet, so much nicer then a strap IMHO


----------



## colonelpurple

Error


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

R O L E S O R 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3572 on snoopy


----------



## zod368

Ti PloProf on rubber...


----------



## Pun

Railmaster tonight


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> My poor Railmaster! Neglected for so long, I thought it deserves a "photo shoot". Considering this watch is both a grail and a dream (I dreamed for years that Omega would reissue this watch, as identical as possible to the original), it deserves more wrist time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes, this is an exquisite and priceless timepiece that would, if need by, my only watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Outstanding photography Carl 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## took

A few









Time is a gift...


----------



## damascato

Hands down one of my favourite watches.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Felt like the Steel today.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly

Lazy Sunday listening to records in my oyster Precision. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Thermocompensated SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Sick Omegas!


----------



## jerz67

Cant get enough of those Speedy's!


----------



## COUPET

Still staring at that dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noleblooded

Barcelona


----------



## noleblooded

View attachment 13580265


Barcelona


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## COUPET

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Awesome pic! What strap is that if you don't mind me asking ? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathematician

Out for a few glamor shots today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LCandela

Jim and Pam


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster Yachting


----------



## damascato

Planet Ocean day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Buchmann69

COUPET said:


> Awesome pic! What strap is that if you don't mind me asking ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a custom 21mm canvas strap from combat-straps.com

I originally had it made for my Oris Carl Brashear bronze diver










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jupera2005

Chinese bauhaus








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

Its Tuesday so...


----------



## roknfreewrld

This again with yesterday's pics. Love the day lume.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## stockae92

This one looks like it can go on space missions ..


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## cockroach96




----------



## blowfish89

carlhaluss said:


>


You take some darn amazing photos, and it's a photogenic watch too.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Buchmann69

Not too late for Speedy Tuesday 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss

blowfish89 said:


> You take some darn amazing photos, and it's a photogenic watch too.


Thank you! That makes me feel good, as I didn't think these two were up to standard! Anyway, I certainly helps with that Sedna Gold against the dark brown accents on the bezel and beautiful opaline dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## COUPET

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks. It's a custom 21mm canvas strap from combat-straps.com
> 
> I originally had it made for my Oris Carl Brashear bronze diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thank You Sir !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

PO today.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Triton9

Vintage today


----------



## masbret

Blue SMP today!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Vintage today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## redzebra




----------



## wilfreb

Shades of 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

FOIS arrived today. Not sure if it is a keeper



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Blue day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## zuiko

Still loving this one...


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## arcentaur

Still prefer this over the new version..


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Yoda_Eating_Pizza




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Timelessness









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## TonyDennison

1 day old









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## risvim




----------



## wilfreb

Cerachrom  sunburst dial its killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

PO for the weekend.


----------



## fskywalker

Monday blues :cheers:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iuprof

Monday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Sandwich on a rally


----------



## 5959HH

Just removed the SS bracelet for the winter and replaced with a Greg Stevens Design custom 20/20 strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## stockae92

X-33 Gen 1, really like how I can just turn off the screen.


----------



## risvim




----------



## 1stcrown




----------



## arcentaur




----------



## keisuke_z

It's a 2220.80 kind of day..


----------



## Gillja

Submariner Tuesday! I'll have to bring the Speedy with me next time..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Back to the PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Jraul7

Speedy on Heuerville leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings friends!...Speedmaster Racing for me today b-)


----------



## cockroach96

what else but this today.


----------



## masterClock

Moonphase today! One of my faves. This one is just so good.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## took

Blue Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## arcentaur




----------



## wilfreb

The 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint

What else for today but this one?


----------



## Jraul7

Knives and Lint said:


> What else for today but this one?
> 
> View attachment 13603585


Completely agree, it's a Halloween tradition.


----------



## Jraul7

Knives and Lint said:


> What else for today but this one?
> 
> View attachment 13603585


Completely agree, it's a Halloween tradition.


----------



## risvim




----------



## MFB71

Picked this up yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Just in time for Halloween, the Halios Signal Orange Seaforth


----------



## javadave61

Happy Halloween!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobz32

Something a little bit different for today


----------



## Drucifer

New to me PO


----------



## iam7head

Steel Sub for today;-)


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawkdriver85

Omega X-33. Does a picture from yesterday count?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

In a few hours I'm heading to Phoenix/Sedona/Grand Canyon for 5 days work and some sight seeing, GMT seems like a good choice









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CK2915




----------



## Bama214

November already!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Pocket









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triton9

PO


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MFB71

Speedy Sunday




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

MFB71 said:


> Speedy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Noiyce!!

Where is that bracelet from, Seamaster 300 by any chance?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Sunday night, good shot of Ray Donovan and his 2264.50...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## COUPET

Hamilton day today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

It is grey and dark here all day


----------



## wilfreb

Today









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## MFB71

Buchmann69 said:


> Very Noiyce!!
> 
> Where is that bracelet from, Seamaster 300 by any chance?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Yes, Seamaster 60th


----------



## jupera2005

Sub








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3572 on Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Blue today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## peatnick

Reference 146.017









Calibre 930 circa 1971


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

60s Seamaster today:
View attachment 13619285


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

Speedy hesalite









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades




----------



## pfisto22

At the mall









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ck13

Seamaster 300 divers. Two tone.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The advantage of late shifts: enjoying the autumn sun on the balcony


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## wilfreb

Wanted a lighter, more comfortable daily watch, got the rubber strap, problem solved...









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

#STRAPMASTER


----------



## redzebra




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## masterClock

This just in!

Couldn't be happier. The beautiful muted blue and burgundy are so much better than seeing them in a store on even in pictures.

Literally ordered 24 hours after the announcement in March but was happy to wait while Tudor sorted out the date wheel issue.


----------



## MFB71

Speedmaster FOIS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

SMP on wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB

Grand Seiko SBGA387 US only LE 1 of 583. Love this dial.

B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Speedy on NATO


----------



## agg212

Tudor ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212

Love the strap, where’d you get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, meant to quote this post.

Where'd you get the strap? It's perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

agg212 said:


> Sorry, meant to quote this post.
> 
> Where'd you get the strap? It's perfect!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an Omega Barenia Leather Deployant style strap, reference CUZ000918

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeCfromLI

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet SMP gmt


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this one all month so far. Took a few pics to try to show off this truly outstanding Breitling for Bentley strap.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## e46dxyan

Tudor BB 41


----------



## masterClock

Day 2 with this beauty.

Noticing the details more and more...
Compared to it's diver cousins, it has slightly smaller markers, a smaller 12 o'clock triangle raised a bit from the hand stack, and the snowflake hour hand is smaller. All appropriate and thoughtfully different than the boldness of the BB divers.
The bezel's blue and burgundy, while muted, have a brilliant sheen to them in the light. 
They tweaked the bottom bevel of the case a bit so that it lays on your wrist flatter and appears slightly thinner than the divers.

All of these details add up to give the GMT a charm of it's own.

Forget the "Diet Pepsi" nickname, or those that say "It's not a Rolex". You could easily make a case that this is closer to the tool watch aesthetic and design cues of the original Rolex Pepsi GMT than the current model.

As you can tell, I absolutely love this watch. Great job Tudor.


----------



## damascato

2254 day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Dynamic








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sub









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Halios Seaforth Patel Blue


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Goin' deep









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Omega Aqua Terra for a wet and cold Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune

For what it's worth, trying to capture some of the detail of the dial today. Unfortunately, both my photography equipment and skills are poor, and every smudge of dirt is showing up.:-(


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Deep again









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw

Putting up the Christmas lights on a warmish day (37 degrees)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Still and always diggin those Waves 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Back on the wrist since yesterday:


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansacu




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Dshirts74

Anniversary SeaDweller


----------



## AKMtnBiker

Another great day with the SMPc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TonyDennison

Its Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DaveD

Great White today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

On a toxicroo nato...


----------



## OCRonin

Circa 1956 Omega Constellation PiePan "big arrow" dial...14k/SS. Ref# 2852. Still keeping COSC time!


----------



## fskywalker

This beauty today! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune

Just performed a mid-month strap change.;-)


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## yvrclimber

Blue boy


----------



## Pun

Another Railmaster posted today....


----------



## v1triol




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 on rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## jlczl

PO on an OEM nato









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## damascato

OEM strap?


wilfreb said:


> PO45 on rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## King_Neptune

I'm trying out a new calf leather strap today.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Starting the week, and the anniversary of my birth, with the Magrette Dual Time 18.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Waiting for my burger








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim




----------



## damascato

Morning world.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bipin




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Fresh from the 'spa'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## iuprof

Tropic Tuesday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO

My SMPc midsize (36mm). Can't stop looking at it


----------



## oso2276

Snoopy mod









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL

JTO said:


> My SMPc midsize (36mm). Can't stop looking at it


I have the same wrists but I chose 41mm. Can't stop looking at it either, got tons of compliments from co-workers who themselves are quite well-off


----------



## issey.miyake

New Acquisition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

One of my faves.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Speedy


----------



## riceknight

Longines avigation bigeye


----------



## riceknight

SMPc


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy on black leather.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot




----------



## jatherly

Okay so I finally get why the WUS board loves this thing.


----------



## Mikegpd

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Helson_hyped

Rarely on its bracelet









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Hi!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Putting the GMT to use in London.


----------



## Champb1985

AT Quartz for when you need to get up and go


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Happy thanksgiving  to you and your family!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Happy thanks giving watch nerds!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## damascato

2254 day. Happy Friday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

A little Thanksgiving dinner in Venice..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull

The pro









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Ouch that pizza looks painful! 
You would have been better off with a turkey!


Gillja said:


> A little Thanksgiving dinner in Venice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Back to this beauty today.


----------



## Tickythebull

The Pro









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

San Marco, Venice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## mkws

1946 ref. MI 2214, cal. 30T2 PC AM


----------



## roknfreewrld

Today's choices for watch and mid day shave supplies.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

As its name implies...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Speedy








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## yvrclimber

A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## manofrolex

Today's watch yesterday's pic


----------



## v1triol




----------



## armandob

300M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Newly arrived Black Friday deal. Davosa Ternos Pro Black limited edition, only 500 made.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## damascato

Something not as common 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman




----------



## Buchmann69

It's Tuesday...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Can see the Alps, so rain is coming soon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatier




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim




----------



## wilfreb

Celebrating my 34 in style









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

Railmaster!!


----------



## icode

Speedmaster FOIS!!!


----------



## Fellows

Love the FOIS. Is it shorter lug-to-lug, or just "side to side" given the lack of crown guard?


----------



## since01




----------



## Bama214

Yesterday's picture but still on the wrist today


----------



## fskywalker

3592.50 Apollo 11 Numbered Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fskywalker

Fellows said:


> Love the FOIS. Is it shorter lug-to-lug, or just "side to side" given the lack of crown guard?


FOIS is almost 1 mm shorter than the regular 3570 Speedmaster on the lug to lug length


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

2230 Non-AC Seamaster


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy

Been a while since I had a Speedmaster in the stable. Fixed that this week.


----------



## joeytjchen

Trusty 3570.50









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansacu




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Seamaster in the rain


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

GMT Sunday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## damascato

A different kind of diver for my first day at the new job. Morning from Sydney!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13687159
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks good Chris!

My latest addition says hello!


----------



## JParanee




----------



## ceebee

kamonjj said:


> Looks good Chris!
> 
> My latest addition says hello!


Hi Jay

Great to see you with an Omega.

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

SMP Day


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Back on the Monday grind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

LiquidMetal always seems best for rainy days.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Freshly fitted to my wrist:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Iowa_Watchman said:


> LiquidMetal always seems best for rainy days.
> View attachment 13690301
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Which model is that? Love the blue shade!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

kamonjj said:


> Which model is that? Love the blue shade!


Thanks! This is the 2nd generation 42mm Planet Ocean 8500 titanium. Only the Ti model came in the blue.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

It's a Charlie Brown Christmas...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamonjj

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Thanks! This is the 2nd generation 42mm Planet Ocean 8500 titanium. Only the Ti model came in the blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I had a couple Ti 8500 and mine always seemed very dark to my eyes. Great shot.


----------



## carloscastro7

My precious


----------



## deepsea03

Space Shuttle investigating an Ultraman sighting


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Snoopy today









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Day two with the new PO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

deepsea03 said:


> Space Shuttle investigating an Ultraman sighting


Love that watch! Can't spend the $9k+ to get one.


----------



## GregBe

New one today. Speedmaster '57









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Wearing my DJ while contemplating another watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage 3592.50 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

Loving my speedy off the bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

wilfreb said:


> Celebrating my 34 in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday fella! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

New one again today









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Driving my diving watch around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian




----------



## watchsignal




----------



## Buchmann69

Yesterday:









Today:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## fskywalker

Feeling blue today, so wearing my 2535.80.00 on a custom Jean Rousseau blue cordura "Snoopy" band 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3592 on Snoopy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33

Oups- wrong thread! Some lovely watches in here nonetheles.


----------



## 1165dvd

Seamaster Pro on C&B Chevron strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is very cool!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wkw

kamonjj said:


> That is very cool!


Thanks. This is an old model - deville GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wilfreb

Relaxation Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Dynamiclyfried Chicken and pancakes !









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Metal









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Buchmann69 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Is that the modded Speedy?


----------



## lo_scrivano

watchsignal said:


> View attachment 13696713


Beautiful FOIS...


----------



## lo_scrivano

islander009 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome red Speedy! What's the ref number on that?


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on the Snoopy cordura!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## peatnick

146.017









calibre 930









circa 1970


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Speedy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

lo_scrivano said:


> Is that the modded Speedy?


I have 2 speedys, top photo is an original speedy pro , bottom photo is the modded Speedy

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Knives and Lint

New vintage arrival! Really diggin' this one. Excuse the date, I snapped the pics before setting it.


----------



## anthonyw

Knives and Lint said:


> New vintage arrival! Really diggin' this one. Excuse the date, I snapped the pics before setting it.
> 
> View attachment 13711931
> 
> 
> View attachment 13711933


Oh wow thats lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Knives and Lint said:


> New vintage arrival! Really diggin' this one. Excuse the date, I snapped the pics before setting it.
> 
> View attachment 13711931
> 
> 
> View attachment 13711933


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## Knives and Lint

anthonyw said:


> Oh wow thats lovely!





schnitzerphoto said:


> Love this one!


Thanks guys!...Yea, I'm really pleased with it, even more than I expected. The depth in the dial is just stunning. Many of my vintage pieces are novelties that I mostly wear around the house, but I can tell this one is going to become a collection favorite and get some substantial wrist time. In my research I noticed that fellow member Ken G has this model and had it serviced through Omega, and I might follow suit at some point. For now I'm just going to enjoy it as it is. I've got an itch to try it on some mesh as well.


----------



## nurseford25

New subs today for both my brother and myself.


----------



## King_Neptune

nurseford25 said:


> New subs today for both my brother and myself.


Just a curious question...Did you find them in stock or did you order them months ago?


----------



## King_Neptune

nurseford25 said:


> New subs today for both my brother and myself.


Just a curious question...Did you find them in stock or did you order them months ago?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Arrived yesterday. I don't really think of myself as an Omega guy, but this is #3...*


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Seamaster 120









135.027 calibre 601 circa 1967


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

SMPC Blue









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Buckatron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the zealande strap? Looks very nice. How do you like it if so? The new guy raised the price to $175.


----------



## Buschyfor3

1165dvd said:


> Seamaster Pro on C&B Chevron strap


How is the quality of the C&B Chevron? I was eyeing up the navy/khaki strap once its back in stock.


----------



## Aussie Paul

Ti PO 
A little orange to brighten my day


----------



## nurseford25

qa_ii said:


> nurseford25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New subs today for both my brother and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a curious question...Did you find them in stock or did you order them months ago?
Click to expand...

We were on vacation in Maui and they initially didn't have any stock. Told us they might get a shipment this week. I picked up a necklace for my wife for our anniversary and I think that helped because as soon as the shipment came in they called us and told us to be there when the store opened. So all in all we waited 3 days!


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

My father's 1958 Seamaster 14744 on beads of rice bracelet. Post-C.O.A., staying within +/- 3 seconds per day. Not bad for a 60 year-old.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## asfalloth

A new version of the POC, to keep my 2013 company 










For reference here's my 2013










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Stuck in AM traffic earlier today. SMP on a Christmas green single pass strap.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Speedmaster
Automatic 
Date











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial









Qualifies for AARP









168.017 calibre 564 circa 1967


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## ehansen

SMP with Suigeneric "mountain" strap today.

Been difficult over the years to find a good strap match for this dial and washed-out blue bezel... but I think this is pretty close! And it's a nice "sea to summit" theme too. 

Have a great Saturday, WUS!

Cheers
Eric

.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mario24601

No Omega today. Wearing this old looking little guy:


----------



## lavantmj

My new yet old 1991 Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Knives and Lint

Wore the PO today for a trip into the mountains to play in the snow b-)


----------



## Buckatron

Not an Omega today but it's still one of my fav's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13




----------



## peatnick

Hard to focus in the rain 14381









Calibre 551 circa 1960


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## nurseford25

Knives and Lint said:


> Wore the PO today for a trip into the mountains to play in the snow b-)
> 
> View attachment 13722801
> 
> 
> View attachment 13722803


Looks like my photo from last year! Excellent choice.


----------



## Knives and Lint

nurseford25 said:


> Looks like my photo from last year! Excellent choice.


Nice!:-!...Yea, the PO makes for a great winter weather watch IMO b-)


----------



## oso2276

Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Takin' it easy today, watching football and wearing vintage...Have a god one friends b-)


----------



## risvim




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning


----------



## Champb1985

Felt like a Tudor Monday before a Speedy Tuesday


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Dhillon

Omega De Ville Hour Vision With Rolex 6426


----------



## Dhillon

Duplicate


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Knives and Lint

Trying out some mesh b-)


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Champb1985

It's Tuesday


----------



## Buchmann69

Wearing the Speedy to start this Tuesday

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bobz32

I bought something new ...


----------



## Redleg25

New strap day! I've never been a fan of the Nato look, but I like the feel of nylon. So, I went with a 2 piece nylon strap. Loving it so far.


----------



## Gillja

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

I keep trying to wear my other watches but I keep coming back to this beauty.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Switching out the new PO for my trusty tool watch. This DA46 is the shizz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

AT 2500 and a sunny California day


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Buschyfor3

My first #SpeedyTuesday as a Speedmaster owner. Here's to many more to come! :-!


----------



## MichaelB25

Tuesday's or Speedmasters? 


Buschyfor3 said:


> My first #SpeedyTuesday as a Speedmaster owner. Here's to many more to come! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13730517


----------



## MichaelB25

Waiting for a flight(the GMT's natural habitat) in MY natural habitat (airport bar)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Pun

Railmaster LE today


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Warm tones today with one of my favorites.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Back to me today with the original hand set fitted










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

First day with my new SMP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Buckatron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of strap are you wearing? Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

I have had a PO 8900, I have a Submariner and a Seadweller.

But I can't stop staring at the grace, design and proportions of my 2254.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim

I just thought I should drop this here


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Performance









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Day 2 with new blue SMP. Love how the light plays with the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buschyfor3

carlhaluss said:


>


What strap is that on your Railmaster? I love the texture and the color of that!


----------



## Champb1985

Quartz for the office


----------



## carlhaluss

Buschyfor3 said:


> What strap is that on your Railmaster? I love the texture and the color of that!


It's actually an OEM Omega strap. I was going to order a bespoke leather strap online. Thought I would check at the Omega Boutique first, just to see what they have. I love some of the straps I have seen, but I'm a sucker for OEM accessories if I can find anything suitable. Anyway, I think the sales associate was just as surprised as I was, when this one turned up in their stock. He had never noticed the strap previously.

The strap is not thick and very pliable. The color allows it to work well with almost any clothing, even looks good with black. Gives the watch even more of a vintage appeal IMO.

These pics show the strap better:





Under "Description" on the sales receipt is the number 097512073, which I assume is the part no.
Found this online as well: https://www.bablas.co.uk/omega-de-v...original-watch-strap-097512073-19mm-16mm.html

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## pfisto22

Got the Squale out for a walk today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Buschyfor3

carlhaluss said:


> It's actually an OEM Omega strap. I was going to order a bespoke leather strap online. Thought I would check at the Omega Boutique first, just to see what they have. I love some of the straps I have seen, but I'm a sucker for OEM accessories if I can find anything suitable. Anyway, I think the sales associate was just as surprised as I was, when this one turned up in their stock. He had never noticed the strap previously.
> 
> The strap is not thick and very pliable. The color allows it to work well with almost any clothing, even looks good with black. Gives the watch even more of a vintage appeal IMO.
> 
> These pics show the strap better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under "Description" on the sales receipt is the number 097512073, which I assume is the part no.
> Found this online as well: https://www.bablas.co.uk/omega-de-v...original-watch-strap-097512073-19mm-16mm.html
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Damn that looks sweet! I may have to look for one of those for my Speedy.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Vintage omega electronic


----------



## plibber

Still mesmerised by that blue dial. Day 3 since getting the SMPm




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

plibber said:


> Still mesmerised by that blue dial. Day 3 since getting the SMPm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-! I can understand your love for this watch. Definitely one of the nicest blue dial watches I have seen. I often visit the Omega Boutique and drool over this one! I have always loved the bracelet on the SMPm, and they have still kept the lovely styling and just flattened it a bit. Lovely!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MrZeke

carlhaluss said:


>


I have two omegas and that is by far the prettiest one I have seen! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gillja

Happy Friday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Happy Friday, just cant decide


----------



## masterClock

Having a hard time taking this one off.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Finally on vacation









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch889

Holidaying in Hawaii, an extra special trip as I proposed to my girlfriend at its beginning 

Took a helicopter tour today, absolutely stunning.



















My first PO is to be joined by a 2018 Deep Black next week, so excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## ac921ol

mitch889 said:


> Holidaying in Hawaii, an extra special trip as I proposed to my girlfriend at its beginning
> 
> Took a helicopter tour today, absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first PO is to be joined by a 2018 Deep Black next week, so excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures, And congrats buddy.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

The one!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

New to me. Makes me so happy!


----------



## lo_scrivano

mitch889 said:


> Holidaying in Hawaii, an extra special trip as I proposed to my girlfriend at its beginning
> 
> Took a helicopter tour today, absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first PO is to be joined by a 2018 Deep Black next week, so excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given the smileys I'm assuming she said yes! LOL. Congrats fella! And what a beautiful place to make a memory.


----------



## risvim




----------



## mitch889

lo_scrivano said:


> Given the smileys I'm assuming she said yes! LOL. Congrats fella! And what a beautiful place to make a memory.


She did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

mitch889 said:


> She did!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome, congratulations!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Constellation 14381 by the harbor


----------



## Furball




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim




----------



## PeterA

Merry christmas!


----------



## YepJ




----------



## YepJ

risvim said:


> View attachment 13744819


I can't stop thinking about this Sub ND. Such a solid piece that can easily be worn everyday for practically any situation. Okay, maybe not for black tie affairs but I don't find myself in those situations too often...or ever.


----------



## Gillja

Happy Tuesday, and Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Happy Speedy Tuesday Christmas !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobz32

Won't be leaving my wrist for a while...


----------



## Dino7

New ....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## King_Neptune

Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## wilfreb

600M









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Merry Christmas









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Merry Christmas!


----------



## damascato

2254 & golf game in boxing Day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Merry Christmas! Just finished a wonderful dinner with the family.


----------



## chronowc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ca$hking21

Feeling like Tony Soprano!


----------



## King_Neptune

Big
Shiny
Heavy
Tungsten


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Holiday gym session.


----------



## risvim




----------



## chillsand

Speedy today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Morning at the beach with this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Barton strap









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Cocktail by the Riverwalk in San Antonio









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3592.50 on B&S band



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Tudor for now, waiting on the delivery guy!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Delivery guy showed, and I have fallen hard.....

Such a sweet watch, and photogenic like nothing else!


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your PO!



Maddog1970 said:


> Delivery guy showed, and I have fallen hard.....
> 
> Such a sweet watch, and photogenic like nothing else!
> 
> View attachment 13757261
> View attachment 13757263


----------



## bladeshot

Maddog1970 said:


> Delivery guy showed, and I have fallen hard.....
> 
> Such a sweet watch, and photogenic like nothing else!
> 
> View attachment 13757261
> View attachment 13757263


Stunning!  congrats!

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## plibber

Haven't taken this off since I got it a couple of weeks ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bladeshot

Sub Sunday









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Maddog1970

A couple of times I have landed a watch that I thought could be "the one"....My blue Pelagos, the Seiko SBDX021.....and have, um, managed to keep going with this thing of ours....the hobby, the pull, the desire for the next grail.

Now this.....

It's perfect:
- fits my flat 7.5"ish wrist perfectly.
- 1 link out, and the bracelet is perfect.
- super legible
- great lume
- running -1 sec since I've had it
- love the dial, with the subtle splash of orange on the 6, 9, 12 and the "seamaster"...
- can handle office and play times just fine

Could be the "one"....let's see how the honeymoon goes!


----------



## Alex_TA

Yes, you did it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch889

Day one!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon phase with my SMP 300. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Love this Seiko but treating it as a beater for a day at the beach. Forgotten how great it is to have a bezel that operates easily after wearing the SMP for a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Still rocking the old school!


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still my PO....








Perfect....


----------



## Dino7

New Seamaster to see in the new year later !


----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Waiting for midnight!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

New year, new watch!
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## oso2276

Starting with this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm starting off the new year by wearing the Eco-Drive this week in order to feed it some light.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

It's New Years, and of course, it's Tuesday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Wore the GMT last night to ring in the new year and track my brother's time zone in Paris at a glance. This one has been getting a ton of wrist time. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Happy New Year to everyone!

This one is quickly becoming a favorite b-)


----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## issey.miyake

Abit unproductive today lol..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Brrr... a bit chilly here today









'


----------



## jaykim

FOIS with bracelet. Happy New Year~!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

This year it enters in the vintage section 1999>2019 ;-)


----------



## PeterA

Love the mesh


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer...

René


----------



## mkay14




----------



## issey.miyake

Loving this right now..

Miss my Speedy Pro but glad I made a move on this one because I always know I could get one again in the future (or even FOIS)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13




----------



## Frank45

New to me. My first Omega.


----------



## Frank45

Ok new here and working on a phone. How do I post full sized pics?


----------



## opmetal

You take the shot with your phone and then select that photo to upload. You'll have to check the photo size settings on your camera app. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank45

Thanks. Can I edit my original post?


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Buchmann69

That adjustable clasp!!!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Lttweeder

Anyone else wear their Omega while watching James Bond? I’ve owned this watch for one week now. Refuse to go a day without it on. Haha


----------



## opmetal

.


----------



## opmetal

Hey what clasp is that? Might work for my Seamaster 2264.50.



Buchmann69 said:


> That adjustable clasp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

It's been awhile since I've worn this combo...Speedmaster Professional on black HIRSCH Leonardo with white stitch. This strap has been modded for use with an OMEGA deployant. I love the clean look of the Leonardo's curved ends on the Speedmaster. Have a good day, all!

René


----------



## bladeshot

Sub today 









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy 









iPX


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## plibber

New flame on a stormy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Big day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Not worn anything else since I got this nearly 2 weeks ago , seriously thinking of selling most of my other watches , buying a Speedy and just live with the 2 watches ( plus the 2264 that I will never sell but keep as a beater ) .


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

A


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

:-s


----------



## Pharm_D

First day in the wild!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

AT 2500


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Furball

Smith Rocks, Oregon. It's best to wear a 300 meter diver if you're near a 6' deep river.


----------



## Furball

duplicate post. weird. sorry.


----------



## pfisto22

Been wanting this watch for years caught mama in a good mood and YESSS









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary on tan leather strap which is included with the watch:


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster Yachting


----------



## MrZeke

carlhaluss said:


> Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary on tan leather strap which is included with the watch:


Stunning! I love it when the do q classic right!


----------



## mstnpete

Speedy









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Omega Seamaster Professional in Cowboy blue. 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Works great with jeans and a dress shirt.


----------



## Buschyfor3

Casual Sunday at the office today:


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

My new SMP










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Seamaster for me and Snoopy for the Mrs


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC on DeGriff Elephant Grey. Love it!!

René


----------



## bladeshot

Using as intended!


----------



## damascato

Morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janiman

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Janiman

Janiman said:


> Nomos Zürich Datum
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

My new LLD's maiden voyage today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Guess this will be the flavor of the year for me. Will try to wear this for the whole year while saving up for either an AT or railmaster. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still this....a few to shift, and may look at a SMP.....but for now, this has not been off my wrist....


----------



## Anjunafan

Vintage seamaster type of day


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday!!

René


----------



## Crabtree

Driver dial Chronostop today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Buchmann69

Two for Speedy Tuesday 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This one, of course...









René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy on this fine day..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Sub day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

No omega today


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Monkey_like_watch

Having some red tea (black tea to everyone outside of China) and doing some light reading with my 1963 Omega Constellation Jumbo on a newly acquired 1040 bracelet.


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Non-AC Seamaster 2230


----------



## mitch889

Loving my Deep Black PO, ordering some new bands for it tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Tic toc Thursday


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Different shades with the new SMP









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

GMT action today. Halios Seaforth


----------



## navjing0614

While waiting...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zul.hilme56

Pre-Bond!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## corybantic

Megalodon


----------



## WatchObsession

Ultraman ft JPM Vintage leather strap in Distressed Brown


----------



## peatnick

Vintage Chronostop 146.012









Calibre 920 circa 1969


----------



## Knives and Lint

Planet Ocean in the mountains b-)


----------



## ThaWatcher

Nice watch and pictures! :-!


----------



## issey.miyake

iPhone snap on the window sill


----------



## MDT IT

1999>2019 this year vintage..


----------



## Bryden

One of these........









With one of these wrapped around it........


----------



## Bryden

One of these........

View attachment 13795129


With one of these wrapped around it........
View attachment 13795133


----------



## Dino7

Still the new Seamaster ..


----------



## eric72

Grail...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

This still.....


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Blue









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## alleged

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

This today - sorry for the old photo though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint

Easy Sunday watching football and wearing vintage...Have a good one f20 brethren b-)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Off to NYC. Man I love this watch...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Rolex GMT II today - and daily driving the M3 in 29 degree weather and (some) snow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

"Are you OK? You haven't looked up for 10 minutes."
"Ha, yes, I'm lost in how much I'm enjoying this new watch, I won't be moving for a while."


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15




----------



## Maddog1970

Seriously smitten by this.....running +1.2 sec per day since I've had it.......love it!


----------



## issey.miyake

Work duties today ..


----------



## Knives and Lint

Two watch day...Started with the Exp II for a frosty morning walk, then switched to the vintage Seamaster Cosmic and enjoyed the sunset b-)


----------



## Knives and Lint

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shots like this are why Omega is my favorite brand...Stunning :-!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox




----------



## fskywalker

Speedy on Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## plibber

For work and for play



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Daytime lume









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse

PO LM LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nemanja198

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Astonishing Omega, what is exact refference?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198

Today.
Instagram: @otkupsatovars









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Some great pics here recently..


----------



## Titan II

Good day, all!! Beautiful day in Vancouver today. A little chilly mind you, but beautiful just the same.

Today it's the Speedy on DeGriff Inferno Suede and OEM deployant.









Have a great one!!

René


----------



## Apia




----------



## Buchmann69

nemanja198 said:


> Astonishing Omega, what is exact refference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Omega Speedmaster reference: 311.30.42.30.01.005 *modded *with Japan Racing dial & hands reference: 3570.40


----------



## Buchmann69

nemanja198 said:


> Astonishing Omega, what is exact refference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Omega Speedmaster reference: 311.30.42.30.01.005 *modded *with Japan Racing dial & hands reference: 3570.40


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

SMP again even on Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Same two as yesterday b-)


----------



## Bendodds360

Halios today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Seriously, when you want a beater (and what a beater!!), there's nothing like a 2254









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Titan II

It's Wednesday, so that means the SM300MC...









Have a good day, everyone!!

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

It's #seamastereveryday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcplanefan

Seamaster Bond. I love this thing.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Aliosa_007

Plop!


----------



## Titan II

Back to the Speedy Pro today. Is it a Friday yet??

















Have a great day, everyone!!

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Again...still.....yup


----------



## Rice and Gravy

40mm Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## b'oris

.....on an Omega NATO.....crazy money for a NATO.....now I have one in the flesh, I think not....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

SmP 2018..









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Happy Friday !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

At the airport


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Knives and Lint

a day in the mountains with the Planet Ocean b-)


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## damascato

Weekend means Fifty Fathoms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Weekend means Fifty Fathoms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28

Speedy reduced for an overcast Saturday morning.


----------



## masterClock

Going with one of the classics today!


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

feeling blue









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## mitch889

Getting to use the GMT function for the first time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

mitch889 said:


> Getting to use the GMT function for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch. It's a it 45mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch889

Alex_TA said:


> Cool watch. It's a it 45mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah 45.5mm Reference 215.92.46.22.01.001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Finally!! The weekend is here.

Took the SM300MC out for brunch this afternoon.









Have a good day, all!!

René


----------



## GoBuffs11

Watch Free Fall said:


> "Are you OK? You haven't looked up for 10 minutes."
> "Ha, yes, I'm lost in how much I'm enjoying this new watch, I won't be moving for a while."
> View attachment 13800647


I really like the 57 series. Never see enough of them.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Threw the Great White on leather for the night.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings f20! Easy Sunday for me, watching the playoffs and recovering from an active week. Wearing an ultra-thin vintage hand-wind DeVille. Hope everyone had a great week, and here's to the next! b-)


----------



## navjing0614

With my new rubber bracelet courtesy of my daughter. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

The best looking handset ever?


----------



## codewheeney

All my other watches haven't been getting any wrist time since this arrived:




























I wasn't sure about the decoration on the movement until I saw it in person. Now I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## codewheeney

Oops, double post


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint

Mid-day swap just for the helluvit... love wearing this one b-)


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Clean!


----------



## issey.miyake

Thinking of putting on the leather strap but concerned about the thickness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lttweeder

Enjoying a Manhattan and my gorgeous blue SMP. Life is good.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Blue watch Monday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Titan II

I'm starting my week with my Seamaster 300MC. Have a great week, everyone!









René


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Maddog1970

New Erika's Original Black ops on my PO45.....was hesitant, but man this thing is comfy!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Mezzly

A quick photo before a late night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Starting the work day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Touch of blue on the train home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines Heritage Military COSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcplanefan

Finally some sunshine. Presently awaiting some Nato and Isofrane straps for this new to me beauty.


----------



## DripCassanova

Apia said:


>


Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> SMP again even on Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


How does the smp feel? Been really thinking about purchasing one my myself but stuck on the fence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Aliosa_007 said:


> Plop!
> 
> View attachment 13810563


Really like the mesh bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Titan II said:


> Back to the Speedy Pro today. Is it a Friday yet??
> 
> View attachment 13810939
> 
> 
> View attachment 13810941
> 
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!!
> 
> René


What band is that exactly? Looks real nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DripCassanova said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Speedy Pro today. Is it a Friday yet??
> 
> View attachment 13810939
> 
> 
> View attachment 13810941
> 
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> What band is that exactly? Looks real nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks DC!!

That is called the Inferno Suede by Atelier De Griff. It's a very soft and comfortable strap. The brown suede and the strap taper from 19mm at the lugs to 16mm at the deployant give the Speedy a very authentic, retro look.









The Inferno Suede is probably my favourite strap to wear on the Speedy right now. However, with the Speedy's versatility, that changes all the time.

You should pay a visit to their site...

https://atelierdegriff.com/

...they have great straps and accessories, and some interesting articles as well. Jan De Griff is also a great person.

Thanks again for the compliment! Have a great day!

René


----------



## dududuckling

First post here... #speedytuesday


----------



## b'oris

Coming up for its 1st anniversary......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcplanefan

Great start!



dududuckling said:


> First post here... #speedytuesday


----------



## Titan II

dududuckling said:


> First post here... #speedytuesday


Welcome!!

You sure know how to make an entrance.

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

René


----------



## Titan II

It's Tuesday, so...









Good day, all!!

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

#speedytuesday in my hardest to photograph watch. The dial is so reflective it makes it very hard to capture. Particularly if you want it to look black with the red writing like in stock photos as it often looks more silver. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Rob,

I see you're using the chrono seconds hand as a date function. Or is that just a coincidence?

René


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning everybody. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Have a good day, all!!

René


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Rob,
> 
> I see you're using the chrono seconds hand as a date function. Or is that just a coincidence?
> 
> René


Yes, guilty as charged!

I find it quite useful to use the chrono seconds hand as a a date reference and will usually start the day adjusting it.

Cool little trick I picked up here on Watchuseek...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DripCassanova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepcivil1




----------



## damascato

Buongiorno









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

Grey dial Speedy for a grey Chicago day


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

GoBuffs11 said:


> Grey dial Speedy for a grey Chicago day


Beautiful speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend...









Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## CFK-OB

Trying a new strap...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mezzly

1969 chronostop and whisky ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13




----------



## edchys

Speedmaster for today


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## sash1642

Longines on a limited edition omega NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

This stunning chunk of 904L Rolex steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Sub today. Have a good weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Been so happy with this one. Worth the 8 month wait.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fercruz




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Bendodds360

USMC0321 said:


> Still on this one from last night


Same. I ended up falling asleep with this on.









Have a great weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster on OEM leather.


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Blue with my afternoon brew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## thomasmorgan

Today's selection is my SMPc. I bought this as a present to myself for winning my local election to the County Commission. All the months of hard work, knocking on thousands of strangers' doors, begging friends and colleagues for money...I decided that if I won, I'd reward myself. As a result, this one will always be special to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster 1957


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bladeshot

126600 today.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

BLNR for this Saturday. Have a nice weekend!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing the Speedy today, and trying to maintain some self control.









René


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Lttweeder

Beach life and my SMP


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

GMT for some travel.


----------



## arcentaur

a true GADA..


----------



## Maddog1970

My 1 month honeymoon with my PO45 has ended and I am giving it a rest.....replaced on the wrist today with my fave PAM, my Ceramic 292.....


----------



## Titan II

This one today...









René


----------



## mnf67

GMT today:


----------



## Titan II

Just changed to this...









I'll be putting it up on the block soon, so gave it a good cleaning and checking how it's running.

I hate this!! Now I'm having second thoughts.









René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Rob,

That blue is absolutely stunning. I always enjoy seeing your pictures here. Keep em coming.

Best,

René


----------



## Titan II

This one today, after the Sunday night strap change...









Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## DripCassanova

Planet ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> This one today, after the Sunday night strap change...
> 
> View attachment 13840907
> 
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!!
> 
> René


Thanks for your kind words earlier René and right back atcha!

That strap looks sharp with your 300 Master! I love my blue, but sometimes wonder if I would prefer the black dial like yours...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hugof3C

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for your kind words earlier René and right back atcha!
> 
> That strap looks sharp with your 300 Master! I love my blue, but sometimes wonder if I would prefer the black dial like yours...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks Rob!

I've always wanted a blue dial OMEGA. First it was the Aqua Terra "Skyfall". I loved everything about that watch...that special blue, the vertical teak dial, and the framed date window...but at the time I chose to go with the Speedy Pro instead.

Then it was the SM300MC Titanium...but I chose to go for the steel with black dial.

Now I'm lusting after the new Diver 300 41mm in blue.

I love the look of a blue OMEGA watch. They just do blue so well. I just don't know if it's for me. When I see pictures, like yours, I want one so bad. Then when I see it in the metal, I'm just not sure.

I guess that's what keeps us interested in "this thing of ours".

Best,

Rene

BTW...there's no rule against having both the steel and titanium 300MCs. I'd love to see your pictures of the black dial.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday 


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Maddog1970

Balling with my Skindiver 2 today


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> I've always wanted a blue dial OMEGA. First it was the Aqua Terra "Skyfall". I loved everything about that watch...that special blue, the vertical teak dial, and the framed date window...but at the time I chose to go with the Speedy Pro instead.
> 
> Then it was the SM300MC Titanium...but I chose to go for the steel with black dial.
> 
> Now I'm lusting after the new Diver 300 41mm in blue.
> 
> I love the look of a blue OMEGA watch. They just do blue so well. I just don't know if it's for me. When I see pictures, like yours, I want one so bad. Then when I see it in the metal, I'm just not sure.
> 
> I guess that's what keeps us interested in "this thing of ours".
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rene
> 
> BTW...there's no rule against having both the steel and titanium 300MCs. I'd love to see your pictures of the black dial.


Hey Rene,
I too have a weakness for blue dial watches, particularly divers and I have a few.

I had been lusting after the black dial 300MC vs 60th Seamaster, favoring the latter. But, I eventually was able to handle and try on both while on vacation and the slightly larger size of the 300MC suited me better.

What surprised me was the lightness of the titanium, I was totally blown away. I thought this would be a unique addition to my collection which is already diver heavy.

So I went from black to blue primarily because of the titanium. Both are beautiful and could stand side by side in the same collection, BUT I don't see myself purchasing the black dial in addition...

Regards,
Rob

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

I've been following Dan's (Solesman) quest for his next watch. As we speak he's got it narrowed down to 2 pieces. One of them is a new Speedy Pro on the black croc strap.

For my weekly, Sunday afternoon strap change I decided to go with this black gator strap to give him some inspiration.

















Enjoy the pictures, Dan. Good luck with your decision.









René


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rob!
> 
> I've always wanted a blue dial OMEGA. First it was the Aqua Terra "Skyfall". I loved everything about that watch...that special blue, the vertical teak dial, and the framed date window...but at the time I chose to go with the Speedy Pro instead.
> 
> Then it was the SM300MC Titanium...but I chose to go for the steel with black dial.
> 
> Now I'm lusting after the new Diver 300 41mm in blue.
> 
> I love the look of a blue OMEGA watch. They just do blue so well. I just don't know if it's for me. When I see pictures, like yours, I want one so bad. Then when I see it in the metal, I'm just not sure.
> 
> I guess that's what keeps us interested in "this thing of ours".
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rene
> 
> BTW...there's no rule against having both the steel and titanium 300MCs. I'd love to see your pictures of the black dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rene,
> I too have a weakness for blue dial watches, particularly divers and I have a few.
> 
> I had been lusting after the black dial 300MC vs 60th Seamaster, favoring the latter. But, I eventually was able to handle and try on both while on vacation and the slightly larger size of the 300MC suited me better.
> 
> What surprised me was the lightness of the titanium, I was totally blown away. I thought this would be a unique addition to my collection which is already diver heavy.
> 
> So I went from black to blue primarily because of the titanium. Both are beautiful and could stand side by side in the same collection, BUT I don't see myself purchasing the black dial in addition...
> 
> Regards,
> Rob
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69
Click to expand...

Hi Rob,

In my opinion, one can't go wrong with either...the black on steel, or the blue on titanium.

For me, I prefer a little heft when it comes to a dive watch. I also like it to sit a little higher. I think that's why I wasn't too excited about the older model Diver 300. It just sat too flat for me. The new Diver 300 released at Basel 2018 however...it's got me thinking.

Enjoy your day, Rob!

René


----------



## Apia




----------



## Horoticus

Titan II said:


> I've been following Dan's (Solesman) quest for his next watch. As we speak he's got it narrowed down to 2 pieces. One of them is a new Speedy Pro on the black croc strap. For my weekly, Sunday afternoon strap change I decided to go with this black gator strap to give him some inspiration.


Enabler alert - nicely done. :-! I'm sure Dan is most appreciative. ;-)


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Apia said:


>


That is a 100% pure modern classic. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Felt like a pop of color today...Such a fun little watch b-)


----------



## jaykim

Fois today!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Some fantastic watches today, folks!

Alex_Ta, that Trésor is absolutely beautiful. I never get tired of staring at that dial.

jaykim, that strap with your FOIS makes an amazing combo. Would you mind sharing what strap it is?

I'm wearing my SM300MC today...









Have a good Wednesday, all!!

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan3

Ck2998 on the wrist while polar vortexing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch889

codewheeney said:


> All my other watches haven't been getting any wrist time since this arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about the decoration on the movement until I saw it in person. Now I can't stop looking at it!


Looks amazing! I dropped by my local Omega store to take a look at one, but unfortunately the only ones they get are basically sold immediately.

I'm interested to see what they do for 50 years of Apollo 11.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim

Hi Titan II (René),
Thank you for your comment. Well, it was rios shell cordovan strap that got damaged with bad scratches. I just tried to sand it and applied polish creams to make it look like vintage strap. Great looking Seamaster you got! Jay


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the PO today....


----------



## issey.miyake

Son took my Speedy so I'll need to get something else to wear..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

jaykim said:


> Hi Titan II (René),
> Thank you for your comment. Well, it was rios shell cordovan strap that got damaged with bad scratches. I just tried to sand it and applied polish creams to make it look like vintage strap. Great looking Seamaster you got! Jay


Well you did a great job, Jay. The strap looks great!

Thanks for the compliment as well.

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BufordTJustice

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's scalding hot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Trying to mend the fuel lines on my spaceship


----------



## thomasmorgan

Cheating on my Omegas today while playing in the basement with the kids. We all have cabin fever due to the polar vortex. It's 8 below right now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## nurseford25

Vintage desk diving today with the watchco.


----------



## Knives and Lint

An enjoyable day wearing my Vintage Seamaster Cosmic 2000. Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Knives and Lint said:


> An enjoyable day wearing my Vintage Seamaster Cosmic 2000. Take it easy friends b-)


Lovely photos!


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Duplicate post


----------



## ck13

Weekend warrior


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this today:


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## City74

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Somehow that color combo works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

20mm tall of Grade 5 titanium on the wrist


----------



## plibber

Need a sea master to brave the rain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## bber45

Wearing my SS 2018 SMP on this nice, wet, and Chilly Day. Had the watch for over a month. Loving everything about it and no flaws.


----------



## bber45

View attachment 13855901


Wearing my SS 2018 SMP on this nice, wet, and Chilly Day. Had the watch for over a month. Loving everything about it and no flaws.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

bber45 said:


> View attachment 13855901
> 
> 
> Wearing my SS 2018 SMP on this nice, wet, and Chilly Day. Had the watch for over a month. Loving everything about it and no flaws.


THAT DIAL! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

BufordTJustice said:


> THAT DIAL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yup love it. Craps all over black. Blue all the way through.


----------



## BufordTJustice

bber45 said:


> Thanks! Yup love it. Craps all over black. Blue all the way through.


I dunno. The black is strong too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

BufordTJustice said:


> I dunno. The black is strong too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup strong. But every swinging D has black lol.


----------



## BufordTJustice

bber45 said:


> Yup strong. But every swinging D has black lol.


I hate standing out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryden

New moon tomorrow 4th Feb 21.03z
It must be right 'coz my watch says so.......

Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Co-Axial Master Chronometer Moonphase Chronograph Sedna Gold.


----------



## Dino7

Got a good deal on a 2005 Speedmaster so couldn’t resist ( daughters birth year so will be eventually handed down to her  )


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bber45

Gillja said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking sub. In it's correct form


----------



## GoBuffs11

ehan3 said:


> Ck2998 on the wrist while polar vortexing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> Tapatalk


Rubber strap looks great on that


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still this


----------



## MFB71

Some photos of my CK2998














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Home made today


----------



## DripCassanova

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Strap looks good with the seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Post warranty service bonding


----------



## ac921ol

Tried this on earlier today.

Have this on right now. On a zealande strap


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just in case Magneto shows up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

GMT today (just noticed the bezel is off!)


----------



## Titan II

It's a cold one today in VanCity.

I'm getting this baby warmed up for tomorrow...

















Have a good week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Keepitclassy

Nothing like an Omega.


----------



## Keepitclassy

View attachment 13862101


Nothing like an Omega.


----------



## stockae92

Still the Z-33 on the wrist through the weekend.


----------



## Bmorrcats03

Milgauss kind of day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

PO 8800


----------



## Dougiebaby

It's a No Date Sub kinda day


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morgan24




----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday!









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Speedy and a stogie. Not a bad way to start the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

From the time I decided that I would eventually own a Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" it took me 25 years to finally walk into the AD, where I originally saw it in the display window, and buy one brand new.

Now, after almost 5 years of ownership, I'm just as ecstatic about it as I was back then. And I'm happy, and thankful, to be a part of the club.

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

René


----------



## MuckyMark

Mine will also be 5 years old shortly.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Something differnt


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex

Year of the pig baby ...yeah


----------



## wilfreb

Blue PO 8900









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

wilfreb said:


> Blue PO 8900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


She's a beauty !
Can't see any hint of blue in this lighting though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Gave my 8900 PO a break today and am wearing my Damasko DA46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

MFB71 said:


> Some photos of my CK2998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet in 3 looks perfect


----------



## GoBuffs11

Dressed it up with
Gator...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

Another beautiful, but cold, Vancouver day.









René


----------



## gregmcv

Just came in the FedEx from Jomashop. Had to switch at lunch.


----------



## Hanz L




----------



## mitch889

Received my new leather strap from Gunny Straps yesterday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Seamaster time!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C

mitch889 said:


> Received my new leather strap from Gunny Straps yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


making things interesting there, very well done


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still gator


----------



## Vikinguy

Po by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Leonine

Hot!!!!!!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## wilfreb

45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

is there a better value for money Omega? 12 years. One service. Still looks brand new. Reduced.


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer...









Have a great weekend, everyone!!

René


----------



## 5277

Flat Jedi only 12mm high but 40mm big


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

#seamasterdragmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## ck13

Sunday morning


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Going Racing MKII!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## sickondivers

1976 Seamaster


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie

BriarAndBrine said:


> Just in case Magneto shows up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Monday Blues:


----------



## noleblooded

Monday Blues:

View attachment 13881467


----------



## Titan II

Snowmaggedon in Vancouver...









Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## Mezzly

Catching up on the weekends rugby after a late shift in the 1620 speedmaster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Evening change up to this....


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Because it is Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrGarak

So normally I'd be wearing my speedmaster or X-33 but I just picked this up Saturday, I was dead set on getting a Rolex Sub this year but when I saw this announced last year I needed to have it. Amazingly one of my local AD's had one in stock (they've been sold out for a while) and they even gave me 15% off. This is quickly becoming my favorite watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Can't take off the newest arrival. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Added my black alligator strap to my Aqua Terra 8500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Titan II

Dressed up on a brown alligator strap with OMEGA deployant for Speedy Tuesday.









View attachment 13884877


Good day, all!!

René


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Omega Genève Dynamic


----------



## FordHammie

Polarizing...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy


----------



## wilfreb

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a good day, everyone!

René


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## noleblooded




----------



## socalmustang

It's a PO hump day...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy again


----------



## julio13

Liquid metal


----------



## Akendal9

A very rare, but enjoyable appearance for the 120.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Great to see you, Mr. NSA







JLC NSA, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## Titan II

Just the Speedmaster today.

















Have a good one, all!

René


----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noleblooded

My gym/grilling/beater watch.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Reflections of my red XR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## kerner

Resting peacefully for the nite


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

View attachment 13892671


----------



## ThaWatcher

😎


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer...I just love it when someone asks me what kind of watch I'm wearing 😂









René


----------



## GoBuffs11

Flieger Friday


----------



## anrex

```


----------



## tbensous

anrex said:


> ```


Looks nice, what's this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

New strap. Real sail cloth!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giraffenc

My daily watch


----------



## fskywalker

GMT saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

Speedmaster mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Keeping it blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

Wore my grandfathers Omega Deville for Valentines day. Hard to get good pics at the event but it was acres of hanging lights. Quite romantic


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Better quality pictures, edited to more accurately reflect color.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

fskywalker said:


> GMT saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This looks great! Perfect combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## damascato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## julio13

My 2 day old Omega Seamaster Chronograph GMT We got one inch of snow in Belleville, IL


----------



## Alimamy

Didn't set the date. Enjoying the Speedmaster companion dial this Saturday evening while I make some coffee.


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robkez313

Can anyone identify this watch? Thank you


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## nurseford25




----------



## issey.miyake

Sitting in traffic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinmeuphere

Running errands earlier in the day. Couldn't help but snap a few, it looked too good.


----------



## took

This beauty has my attention 









Time is a gift...


----------



## TellingTime




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

168.0065 rarebird not 2 be confused w/ the 168.065










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Pro for Speedy Tuesday, sporting another great strap from Jan at Atelier DeGriff.









Have a good week, everybody!

René


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Always hard to get the light reflecting on the blue markers



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

Took this one out for a walk today...









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Repeat and conquer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rockin'ron

A shot of my ST Ultraman!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Speedy Tuesday celebrated on Thursday.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Is it Friday yet??

















René


----------



## Dshirts74

Maen Hudson on jubilee bracelet stuck in traffic


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Titan II said:


> Speedy Pro for Speedy Tuesday, sporting another great strap from Jan at Atelier DeGriff.
> 
> View attachment 13907231
> 
> 
> Have a good week, everybody!
> 
> René


I have multiple straps from Bas & Lokes. Quality leathers, well crafted, and customizable.

I looked at the DeGriff website and I'm interested. How would you describe them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just got this in a trade today. 1954 Automatic with a Cal 490









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Gillja said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Pro for Speedy Tuesday, sporting another great strap from Jan at Atelier DeGriff.
> 
> View attachment 13907231
> 
> 
> Have a good week, everybody!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I have multiple straps from Bas & Lokes. Quality leathers, well crafted, and customizable.
> 
> I looked at the DeGriff website and I'm interested. How would you describe them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

When I first happened upon DeGriff Straps a couple years ago Jan was just starting out. I bought custom made straps made specifically for my Speedy Pro and Seamaster 300MC.

I told Jan what I was looking for and he worked on designing straps for both the OMEGA tang buckle and deployant in 16mm and 18mm. His customer service and communication was second to none.

He sourced top quality hides which he then turned into some amazing straps. Some were very soft and comfortable right away while others took a little wear to soften up.

I love changing the look of my watches all the time so I'm changing straps quite a bit. After quite a bit of wear I can say that they've all held up really well. Actually, I'd say they've even improved as they've become more worn and weathered.

Since then Jan has taken some gigantic strides with his business. He has a great website where he not only sells his straps and accessories, but he also writes some good reviews and other articles about the watch industry.

I would highly recommend Jan and DeGriff straps (Atelier DeGriff). I don't think you'll be disappointed.

René

*Disclaimer: I have no relationship with Jan other than being a customer and a big fan of his straps.


----------



## solesman

I second all that you have said Rene. He's a really great guy to deal with from start to finish and his straps are fabulous artisan quality and at a very reasonable price. 
I also follow him on instagram @degriffstraps



Titan II said:


> When I first happened upon DeGriff Straps a couple years ago Jan was just starting out. I bought custom made straps made specifically for my Speedy Pro and Seamaster 300MC.
> 
> I told Jan what I was looking for and he worked on designing straps for both the OMEGA tang buckle and deployant in 16mm and 18mm. His customer service and communication was second to none.
> 
> He sourced top quality hides which he then turned into some amazing straps. Some were very soft and comfortable right away while others took a little wear to soften up.
> 
> I love changing the look of my watches all the time so I'm changing straps quite a bit. After quite a bit of wear I can say that they've all held up really well. Actually, I'd say they've even improved as they've become more worn and weathered.
> 
> Since then Jan has taken some gigantic strides with his business. He has a great website where he not only sells his straps and accessories, but he also writes some good reviews and other articles about the watch industry.
> 
> I would highly recommend Jan and DeGriff straps (Atelier DeGriff). I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> René
> 
> *Disclaimer: I have no relationship with Jan other than being a customer and a big fan of his straps.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: The WRUW Mega thread!.How about this one*


----------



## Gillja

Titan II said:


> When I first happened upon DeGriff Straps a couple years ago Jan was just starting out. I bought custom made straps made specifically for my Speedy Pro and Seamaster 300MC.
> 
> I told Jan what I was looking for and he worked on designing straps for both the OMEGA tang buckle and deployant in 16mm and 18mm. His customer service and communication was second to none.
> 
> He sourced top quality hides which he then turned into some amazing straps. Some were very soft and comfortable right away while others took a little wear to soften up.
> 
> I love changing the look of my watches all the time so I'm changing straps quite a bit. After quite a bit of wear I can say that they've all held up really well. Actually, I'd say they've even improved as they've become more worn and weathered.
> 
> Since then Jan has taken some gigantic strides with his business. He has a great website where he not only sells his straps and accessories, but he also writes some good reviews and other articles about the watch industry.
> 
> I would highly recommend Jan and DeGriff straps (Atelier DeGriff). I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> René
> 
> *Disclaimer: I have no relationship with Jan other than being a customer and a big fan of his straps.


Awesome, thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

I'm a constant strap changer myself. I'll give them a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

Christopher Ward C65 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Twinning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Never gets old on a watchsteward elastic strap...


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## plibber

Mucking around with new macro gear


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Speedy for today


----------



## Contaygious

Why Rolex in here ha? I would like so many photos, but can't find the button 😂


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKS2375

And another GMT.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## congogo

Too lazy to change the date lol


----------



## DaveandStu

600 ...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

PO 2500D









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe


----------



## Titan II

SM300MC for me today. Have a great week, everyone!

















René


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## issey.miyake

Finally decided on the speedy after rotating between this and the AT..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopurdue999

Speedy on the plane tonight...


----------



## BriarAndBrine

15k on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## c-bat




----------



## JoeC

New Gen SMP


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Pelagos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

If you got em, post em. Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

















René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Thanks for that, Carl!! 🤠👍

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## edchys




----------



## pitiwong

My eleven year baby. Serviced once. Still running strong.


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Akendal9

Seamaster 120 getting lots of love lately. Still think a little small now at 36mm, but looks so good in the photo. Disappears under my shirt sleeve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## oso2276

fskywalker said:


>


So nice 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

fskywalker said:


>


Oh man I miss this one.


----------



## fskywalker

gregoryb said:


> Oh man I miss this one.


Know the feeling, sold my first one but rectified that mistake! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

View attachment 13931569










René


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster on a Greg Stevens Design custom strap.


----------



## cockroach96

Black & White


----------



## MichaelB25

I have a spare (pre-screws) bond bracelet lying around, so I threw it on my skyfall AT. With the lack of micro-adjustments on the AT bracelet, I've never quite found the perfect fit, and as a result I've worn it on straps more often than not. So I threw the bond bracelet on to see if it works since I can get the micro-adjust for it. It's actually a fit in terms of between the lugs and flush against the case, but it doesn't really visually fit. Oh well. Was worth the experimentation.


----------



## c-bat

5959HH said:


> Railmaster on a Greg Stevens Design custom strap.


very very nice!


----------



## c-bat




----------



## COUPET

Still on....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega Seamaster 300. Changed from the leather strap to the beautiful stainless steel bracelet:


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericgwoo

Steinhart LE Ocean One Explorer Plexi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Just had this arrive today, now off to get the bracelet sized!!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suunto fan

Spring is coming......


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

skin strap is so smooth









Time is a gift...


----------



## GoBuffs11

Just testing out mesh on the great white.


----------



## TonyCy




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

fskywalker said:


> Know the feeling, sold my first one but rectified that mistake!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You and I have very similar tastes, if I remember correctly I was stalking your OP Hand Swap a while back too 

I got a good trade on mine here on the forum's but still would love an opportunity to pick one up again.


----------



## Titan II

Virtually scratch free HESALITE crystal on a 5 year old Speedmaster. Some will understand this post. Ugh!!









René


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

TonyCy said:


> View attachment 13940125
> View attachment 13940127


Think that color combo is the niciest of the new SMPc's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock

It's just so good.


----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## mnf67

GMT 50th Anniversary:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

The usual 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater

Relaxing Sunday with the DeVille GMT









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Lume shot


----------



## plibber




----------



## COUPET

Something different today !










Trying it out on a mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

2 months in and still going strong. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

I have mostly been wearing a Gruppo Gamma today but just dug out this f300 to put a new battery in.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


>


Beautiful watch and pics 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> View attachment 13931569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13931579
> 
> 
> René


Looks lovely on leather 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BadSport340

Hopefully Omega gets my Speedmaster back to me this week (it's being regulated under warranty, was running +3 mins per day). A friend is letting me test drive this awesome vintage Datejust while my Speedy is out of commission.

It's nice but I will be very happy to have my beloved Moonwatch back on my wrist!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13931569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13931579
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on leather
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69
Click to expand...

Thanks, Rob!! I find it very versatile.

René


----------



## Titan II

BadSport340 said:


> Hopefully Omega gets my Speedmaster back to me this week (it's being regulated under warranty, was running +3 mins per day). A friend is letting me test drive this awesome vintage Datejust while my Speedy is out of commission.
> 
> It's nice but I will be very happy to have my beloved Moonwatch back on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the Speedmaster your daily? If so, how do you find having a watch with a date function? Do you use it, or do you find that, because you're not used to having one that it goes unnoticed?

René

PS. I hope you get your Speedy back real soon.


----------



## sharpq

Put the FOIS on mesh today


----------



## navjing0614

Still...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Better late than never. Getting the Speedy warmed up for tomorrow.









René


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roningrad

Monday OSPO!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suunto fan

I thought I would slip out of work for a few hours and catch the Tigers/St. Louis pre-season game yesterday afternoon. What a beautiful spring day here in central Florida. Enjoying the day with my PO XL:-d










I'm sorry, I have no idea what happened to the pics........


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Tuesday










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Titan II

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!









René


----------



## mkws




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

3570 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

My Apple Watch is toggling through Rolex and Hermes faces - each time I look down it shows a different face 























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2




----------



## ProjectQuattro

2201.50 was delivered like 90 minutes ago and I think I'm in love. Perfect everyday counterpart to the more dressy Breitling.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## abccoin

Akendal9 said:


> Seamaster 120 getting lots of love lately. Still think a little small now at 36mm, but looks so good in the photo. Disappears under my shirt sleeve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this very same one... Insanely comfortable! The non-tapered bracelet helps counter the small case size too


----------



## fskywalker

GMT Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## gmads

I was just sitting here admiring the "twisted" lugs


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC on leather today.









It sure looks good, but I don't think it would fair well in the depths of the ocean. The leather that is...not the watch. The watch can definitely hold its own.

René


----------



## sportura

Rocking the Planet Seiko today.


----------



## stockae92

Raining again in socal


----------



## noleblooded

AT


----------



## wilfreb

Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olobstur




----------



## King_Neptune

World timer on pilot bracelet for today...


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitch889

Took my watch home this week with a trip to Geneva for the motor show.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Decided to wind up the speedy for a Friday!


----------



## DripCassanova

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13938807


What strap is that? Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sub Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune

Avenger II on rubber deployment strap for today


----------



## wilfreb

The Ω now, the  later.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DripCassanova said:


> What strap is that? Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Erika,s a marine national, they are hand made to order so you get the right fit.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

mitch889 said:


> Took my watch home this week with a trip to Geneva for the motor show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, nice trip.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## damascato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

Same for the last two days.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold

Moon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## limnoman

GSAR today


----------



## Technarchy

damascato said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. That's a damn good looking watch.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gillja

Happy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## thomasmorgan

Starting the work week off right with one of my favorite dress watches: a mid-sixties Omega Geneve, solid 18k gold, manual wind. Ignore the black reflection on the left-side of the bezel; thankfully it's not actually on the watch. ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Seamaster Tuesday 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## masterClock

A quick family portrait from the road during Spring Break.
Steel, ETA Blue, ETA Black, GMT.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

I've been very busy at work this week. I missed posting in this thread yesterday, but I cant miss Speedy Tuesday.









Have a good one, all!!

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy x Winnie lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bailey24

Chrono Speedmaster on a Perlon strap


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## stockae92

X-33 Gen 1


----------



## sun_devil




----------



## ProjectQuattro

I've been wearing this 2500 every day and I adore it... can't wait for my rubber strap with fitted ends to arrive. We're heading to Switzerland this fall so that was all the pretext I needed to get my girlfriend (who isn't really a watch person) a random gift of her first Swiss automatic so we can take them back to their homeland in a few months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This one today...









René


----------



## nurseford25

From yesterday and today.


----------



## SaMaster14

Left my Omegas home for a trip to Florence - not going to lie, I'm actually using the GMT function and bi-directional bezel to its fullest!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Olympic Seamaster Thursday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929

WAYYYYY too early to be up, showered, and at the airport...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Strap change today.

From this...









To this...









I love this combo!!

René


----------



## borchard929

Seamaster Quartz









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (70's)


----------



## c-bat




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bauhus

My beloved Speedy


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caymadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Most days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gillja

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Knives and Lint

Keep waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off with this one, but in all honesty it might just be my favorite watch at the moment :think:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend b-)


----------



## thomasmorgan

Just picked up my early '80s Seamaster (366.0848) from its first service under my ownership -- and probably first service ever. I purchased it about 18 months ago from a non-watch person, as new old stock. Running like a dream. The cushion case makes it wear much larger than its 35mm would suggest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Dark outside











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## solesman

PO LM LE for now.

Happy Sunday all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Ultraman on custom suede. Umm. Comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

b-)


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## solesman

This reference and in particular, your photos it still haunt me  I can't get enough!



Knives and Lint said:


> b-)
> 
> View attachment 13984235
> 
> 
> View attachment 13984237


----------



## Knives and Lint

solesman said:


> This reference and in particular, your photos it still haunt me  I can't get enough!


Many thanks my friend! I must admit that it certainly is a stunning watch, one that I always enjoy wearing. It's funny how with my black 8500 I always notice the thickness that it is infamous for, but with this orange version I never give it a second thought. I must be blinded by the pure joy of wearing such a fun piece b-)


----------



## GTTIME

So light!


----------



## GoBuffs11

franco60 said:


> Ultraman on custom suede. Umm. Comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo!


----------



## Tturner79

This weeks pick up!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks my friend! I must admit that it certainly is a stunning watch, one that I always enjoy wearing. It's funny how with my black 8500 I always notice the thickness that it is infamous for, but with this orange version I never give it a second thought. I must be blinded by the pure joy of wearing such a fun piece b-)


"A fun piece" describes it perfectly. A real beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Lillehammer Seamaster Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

8900









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Titan II

A beautiful day in Vancouver. It feels like spring has finally arrived.

View attachment 13987675


Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Because it is Tuesday !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NorthernBen

Been on my wrist since I bought it last Monday. An absolute collection killer!


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...









René


----------



## COUPET

Second day without an Omega, I hence beg forgiveness 

Trying to stop the others in the watch box gathering too much dust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Rocking the Quartz Bond Watch









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

The watch can go with any outfit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clarosec




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 13992695


----------



## Pun

Railmaster after a month, on Holi Festival day. Happy Holi.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c-bat




----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT on active duty 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

AT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walknot




----------



## walknot

Regarding my above post, even my 'worn out on watches' wife loves this one


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Newly acquired 60th Anniversary Speedmaster:









Can't say enough about this wonderful watch!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

That is stunning, Carl!! Congratulations!!

Enjoy that beauty in the very best if health.

René


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 13998735


View attachment 13998747


René


----------



## Apia




----------



## DennisM

Seamaster 2828 - apologies for the poor-quality photo.


----------



## fskywalker

Lillehammer Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## posiedon




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyCy




----------



## lo_scrivano

Classic look for today...


----------



## masterClock

GMT today.


----------



## Apia




----------



## carlhaluss

60th Anniversary Speedmaster on supplied brown leather strap:


----------



## carlhaluss

TonyCy said:


> View attachment 14001011


Great photo! I like that version of the SMP300 a lot. And I think it does look best on that beautiful bracelet. Love how you captured that daylight lume!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TonyCy

carlhaluss said:


> Great photo! I like that version of the SMP300 a lot. And I think it does look best on that beautiful bracelet. Love how you captured that daylight lume!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I was lucky enough the AD had all three (black blue silver) models but this one stood out!


----------



## carlhaluss

TonyCy said:


> I was lucky enough the AD had all three (black blue silver) models but this one stood out!


I agree. They always seem to have all models and variations at the local boutique. This one is so different. I really like them all, and if I was getting one I would have a hard time making a choice. Nice to see pics of owners, though, gives a better idea.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## Twigs312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega for me today:









Have a great Sunday wherever you are, whatever you do, or whatever you drink!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JoeC

Seiko


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## espiga

Good morning everyone,

my first post here on the Omega Forum,
today using my Omega Split-Seconds, gift from my wife!

Best regards.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This one today...









I was going to put it back on the bracelet this past weekend, but was too busy to get around to it.

I was so busy in fact that I didn't even post in this thread. Busy doing what you ask?









View attachment 14006933


Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## solesman

3592.50 for Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> View attachment 13998735
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998747
> 
> 
> René


Lovely shots René 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> 3592.50 for Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did someone said 3592.50 Tuesday ? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

Speedy Tuesday moon to mars









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

espiga said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> my first post here on the Omega Forum,
> today using my Omega Split-Seconds, gift from my wife!
> 
> Best regards.


Never seen this one before. Such a cool pattern on the dial!!


----------



## COUPET

In the French sunshine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

Great to have a Speedy again! At least one day of the week, I don't have to decide which watch to wear:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998735
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998747
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shots René
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dan! That's kind of you to say.
It was a fun Sunday, to be sure.

René


----------



## Titan II

Spoedige Dinsdag...









René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Spoedige Dinsdag...
> 
> View attachment 14010029
> 
> 
> René


Jij ook! Didn't know you speak Dutch!? I don't speak much, I lived in Amsterdam from 1972 - 1975 but don't remember a lot. I used to initiate a conversation in Dutch, or answer in Dutch, and the person I was speaking to would nearly always reply in English. Doesn't say much about my Dutch!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Wat leuk, Carl. The same happens to me when I start speaking Dutch.
Prettige dag noch, Jongens


----------



## Titan II

Ek praat 'n klein bietjie Afrikaans.

I was born in Cape Town, South Africa. I lived there until I was 9 years old.

I understand more of the language than I speak.

René



carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoedige Dinsdag...
> 
> View attachment 14010029
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Jij ook! Didn't know you speak Dutch!? I don't speak much, I lived in Amsterdam from 1972 - 1975 but don't remember a lot. I used to initiate a conversation in Dutch, or answer in Dutch, and the person I was speaking to would nearly always reply in English. Doesn't say much about my Dutch!
Click to expand...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Redleg25

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Great looking piece! I didn't think the PO ever came off your wrist. ;-)


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

sorry double post


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Redleg25 said:


> Great looking piece! I didn't think the PO ever came off your wrist. ;-)


Yes, the Sub is for special days, the PO is for everyday

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Redleg25 said:


> Great looking piece! I didn't think the PO ever came off your wrist. ;-)


Yes, the Sub is my special day watch, the PO is for everyday use

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## masterClock

Was feeling the classic Blue today. The ETA wears so well.


----------



## JoeC

Nice Spring day


----------



## Twigs312

Date change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

'99


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C

first time out and into the sea this year


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

BufordTJustice said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great shot! Well done, sir.


----------



## Twigs312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## BufordTJustice

Redleg25 said:


> What a great shot! Well done, sir.


Thank you! iPhone XR and some sun did the trick! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Bond Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Good Saturday all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

At work


----------



## chillsand

Speedy Bros









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Took the speedmaster off to reset it to BST. Swapped it for the other speedmaster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Stunning watch for a stunning day...Take it easy gents b-)


----------



## solesman

Amazing shots as always!!



Knives and Lint said:


> Stunning watch for a stunning day...Take it easy gents b-)
> 
> View attachment 14021203
> 
> 
> View attachment 14021207
> 
> 
> View attachment 14021209
> 
> 
> View attachment 14021211
> 
> 
> View attachment 14021215


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## issey.miyake

Some nice watches and photos posted in here!!

Mine to end the weekend..


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

carlhaluss said:


>


Ohhh beauty railmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## GoBuffs11

Archimede today


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## chillsand

Dynamic Sunday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEDHNTR




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MustangMike

Speedy everyday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster 145.024


----------



## issey.miyake

AT Tuesday

Was gonna wear Speedy but didn't go with outfit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## ericgwoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## 5277

so many years,so happy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Always a solid choice.


----------



## Epiphanes050

Rocking my vintage Seamaster at the office today:


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!! Enjoy the rest of the week.









René


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## chillsand

Does this strap work? From wcwc









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I like that strap watch combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

My speedy on haveston's new leather nato...


----------



## Gfxdaddy

From yesterday&#8230;post didn't complete the upload for some reason:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Twigs312

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twigs312

In NYC the other day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I should really up my creativity game, but I'm limited when it comes to time. Most of my WRUW pictures are taken while I'm at work.









René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Titanium Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twigs312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Ti too









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Is it Friday yet??









René


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy 60th Anniversary










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

Coke time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Took the pic a couple days ago, but still wearing the same watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

My grandfather's watch. Not sure of the year or caliber. He would have been 100 today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600 Ploprof..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Back from Ω service 10 days ago, hard to take it off...


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Ti Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTTIME

ndrs63 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

My 3rd day with this beauty!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## arok

Recently acquired


----------



## Teppka

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> My 3rd day with this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Awesome watch. What's the model number?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Teppka said:


> Awesome watch. What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's the submariner no date 114060.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Today's wrist glint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly

An impulse purchase from eBay last week. Back from a service yesterday and on the wrist today. 
























The bracelets over polished but I'm happy otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## Apia




----------



## quattr




----------



## sanik




----------



## Teppka

Seiko GPS Solar









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Finally got around to changing back to the bracelet after rotating through many straps over the winter. It's like having a new watch.









Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Like new


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Have just arrived, Planet Ocean Master.
Big brother for my 43.5mm GMT 









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Technarchy

Omega










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

I never tire of the dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mezzly

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

The cats pyjamas.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

M2M









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Akendal9 said:


> The cats pyjamas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it 43.5mm or 45?


----------



## Akendal9

Teppka said:


> Is it 43.5mm or 45?


It's the 43.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful photograph, Rob!!

René


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch for Speedy Tuesday.

Back on the bracelet for spring and summer after months of fun strap changes.









René


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Planet Ocean by the ocean


----------



## issey.miyake

My AT today

My wrist










Sons wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfong

Love this Seamaster.

IG @onleftwrist


----------



## b'oris

Spring is in the air.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mos78




----------



## fskywalker

Vintage Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Teppka

Seamaster


----------



## masterClock

Celebrating that we now have a picture of a black hole with a SpeedyWednesday? 

Super cool. (Admitted space geek here.)


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Beautiful photograph, Rob!!
> 
> René


Thanks René! Cheers mate.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Planet ocean again


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The return of the Nato strap...


----------



## Dougiebaby

Skyfall today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Not rocking one of my Omega pieces, and this is actually a pic from yesterday, but I thought I got a cool angle with Notre Dame stadium in the background!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalmustang

PO 2500 helping me get through hump day.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

What I wore this week so far. I'm loving the vibe with the vintage 1171 bracelet on the speedy.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## COUPET

Snug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Same speedy


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Thursday for me today:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MustangMike

PO over the O yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Apia said:


>


Looks great!
What is the make and model of the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

1988 Omega Seamaster pre bond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## transporter305




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

COUPET said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch. Love 2500s


----------



## hugof3C

and the happiest of campers since I found these lost in a drawer :-!


----------



## COUPET

Teppka said:


> Fantastic watch. Love 2500s


Thanks !

I need one day to replace the faded seconds hand, but it sits pretty on the PO8500 strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MustangMike

Weekend ready.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Speedmaster yesterday and today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Quiet day today, spending Sunday with a vintage Rolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## Sloopjohnb

same here on a lazy Monday


----------



## borchard929

Got my 1954, just back from service, on today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Gregger

Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Schumacher 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 14064935
> 
> 
> same here on a lazy Monday


Perfect photo! You captured it all beautifully, especially the Omega loge etched into the crystal.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Seamaster 300 Master on a rainy day.


----------



## Titan II

Please excuse the dust on the crystal. I gave it a good wipe, but I guess I didnt do a good enough job.

















Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster with Greg Stevens Design custom strap.


----------



## lo_scrivano

5959HH said:


> Railmaster with Greg Stevens Design custom strap.


Looks like a GSD Primo Tan...


----------



## Teppka

PO Chrono


----------



## Sloopjohnb

carlhaluss said:


> Perfect photo! You captured it all beautifully, especially the Omega loge etched into the crystal.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl, but your pics are much nicer. And your 300 is a lot cleaner than mine ;-)

So your pic for today should be the RM to complete the trilogy

Cheers John


----------



## Gregger

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Ready









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Thanks Carl, but your pics are much nicer. And your 300 is a lot cleaner than mine ;-)
> 
> So your pic for today should be the RM to complete the trilogy
> 
> Cheers John


Thanks, John. Funny how our own pics often don't seem as good to us as what others think! Anyway, one Speedy Tuesday, so have to give my Speedy one more day. "Railmaster Wednesday" tomorrow, though!



Have to remember to wind this one! It's the only watch of mine, that I wear regularly, that is manually wound.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Leonine

Very nice !!!


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Not just Speedy Tuesday. Speedy rest-of-the-week; my only watch as I board my flight to NYC!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

My old beater, but I take delivery of my new omega speedy pro tomorrow 🙂


----------



## London006

My first Omega, which I purchased way back in 1998...


----------



## issey.miyake

Flying home!


----------



## surf4hours

On a Alphashark slim Bond. I think the color of the grey stripe is more accurate to Omega than the original Alphashark.


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> View attachment 14068289
> 
> 
> View attachment 14068291
> 
> 
> René


Great pics, René. But you gotta get some scratches on that plexi crystal!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Squirrell

The one on the left...


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14068289
> 
> 
> View attachment 14068291
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics, René. But you gotta get some scratches on that plexi crystal!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

Thanks, Carl!!

With regards to scratches...they're definitely there. Just not visible in that light and at those angles. Believe me, they're there...and I'm very proud of them.??

You're pictures this morning of your Speedy 60th were great also.

René


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sloopjohnb

almost a week now on the Nato


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Customer pics of our new WB Original Canvas Blue on an Omega Speedmaster :-!


----------



## 3005

Some day-lume on the Seamaster.


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster Wednesday for me today:









Naiad crown with "Y" symbol:



"The Railmaster uses a Naiad crown, which Omega also used on the Seamaster and Speedmaster. The crown further improves on the water resistance of the piece as the crown further seals as the pressure increases. A Naiad crown can be easily identified by the symbol inside the Omega logo that looks like a "Y"."

A wealth of information about Railmaster history on this amazing website:
https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/omega-railmaster-a-collector-s-guide

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14071681


René


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

Love this watch more each time I wear it


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


> Love this watch more each time I wear it


I share your feelings entirely. Only had mine a few short weeks, but it has been on my wrist more than any of my other watches. At first, it was the least favorite of the Trilogy, now I can't say enough about it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lovely RM pics as usual, Carl. You must absolutely love your trilogy - have you sold everything else by now? ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Lovely RM pics as usual, Carl. You must absolutely love your trilogy - have you sold everything else by now? ;-)


Thanks, John. I never dreamed of, or intended to own all three of the Trilogy. Luck was just on my side, I guess. Actually, just getting ready to sell some of my collection, though. But it's a lot easier to buy than to sell! 

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## lo_scrivano

WatchBandit.com said:


> Customer pics of our new WB Original Canvas Blue on an Omega Speedmaster :-!
> 
> View attachment 14070997


Love it! Would love to buy one but my PAM takes 24mm and your site only does 20 and 22 :-(


----------



## Squirrell

Naked..as it gets ..



Count those complications


----------



## sanik




----------



## carlhaluss

sanik said:


>


Wow! You really got two gorgeous pieces there. I still haven't seen the first one, they don't yet have it at the Boutique. But they do have the second LE model. Omega really did an amazing job on that one, definitely something special, and not likely to be one they will do again for a long, long time with three metals.\

Congratulations on both of those!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

60th Anniversary Railmaster:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ac921ol

Harrods


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock

Dress coat, burgundy shirt, and a bit of red GMT bezel peeking out. Yessir.


----------



## bassplayrr

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Titan II

Wearing this today...









I've tried to capture some of the character (scratches) on the Hesalite crystal. They can only be seen at certain angles with the right lighting.

















I've got a full, unopened tube of Poywatch that I'll most likely never use...I like the look of the "character" too much to polish it out.

René


----------



## wongthian2

Just had the gen2 overhauled here in Japan.
montage portrait X-33 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Wearing this today...
> 
> View attachment 14074623
> 
> 
> I've tried to capture some of the character (scratches) on the Hesalite crystal. They can only be seen at certain angles with the right lighting.
> 
> View attachment 14074609
> 
> 
> View attachment 14074611
> 
> 
> I've got a full, unopened tube of Poywatch that I'll most likely never use...I like the look of the "character" too much to polish it out.
> 
> René


Excellent! Great shots of those scratches, René!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MustangMike

Speedy Racing in gray and gold trim. This will be the watch I wear for my wedding. (Glad I bought before the future wife can have a say hah!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

MustangMike said:


> Speedy Racing in gray and gold trim. This will be the watch I wear for my wedding. (Glad I bought before the future wife can have a say hah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch!!!!


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## greedy

islander009 said:


> Schumacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello what reference is this one?


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer today...

















Have a great weekend, all!!

René


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

HAGWE


----------



## Ross13

Decisions... Then again, going axe throwing later... Maybe a Seiko...


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster today, and likely the weekend:









Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Hope you guys are enjoying like I am


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

A little pop of color for Easter!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Happy Easter!!

René


----------



## busch12

Delta Sky Club providing some beautiful lighting. Praying for no more flight delays.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 3005




----------



## transporter305




----------



## Titan II

Rainy Easter Monday morning.









For those of you lucky enough to have the day off today, enjoy.

Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## transporter305

Hard to compete with some of the superior photography skills displayed here, but I'm still proud of my iphone "art"b-)


----------



## Teppka

transporter305 said:


> Hard to compete with some of the superior photography skills displayed here, but I'm still proud of my iphone "art"b-)
> 
> View attachment 14086079


Awesome shot!


----------



## transporter305

Teppka said:


> Awesome shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Apia




----------



## GnomeCop

Just back from Omega service in Switzerland. Spent almost 6 months there.


----------



## Pinata




----------



## masterClock

Took most of the day off today. BB Steel on my favorite Crown & Buckle deep brown strap.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## momedic

Got my new speedy in the mail just in time for speedy Tuesday!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## alex26d

Tuesdays









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dududuckling

Wearing the sapphire sandwich onboard the B-17 at 2,500’


----------



## BT1985

Bought this yesterday just in time for my first Speedy Tuesday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

It's Tuesday again










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## quattr




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...









René


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> It's Tuesday again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## Pinata




----------



## Greggmoro




----------



## Technarchy

Honeymoon no where near over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## Teppka

PO


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## everestx

Just picked this up


----------



## everestx

Just picked this up

View attachment 14091157


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Dougiebaby said:


> View attachment 14090203
> 
> 
> View attachment 14090205
> 
> 
> View attachment 14090207
> 
> 
> View attachment 14090209


Lovely watch... Do you live in a furniture store?


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## MichaelB25

My SMPc on Crown and Buckle's 'stone' chevron strap.


----------



## masterClock

Back to the original today. It's so good.


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Pinata




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 3005




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII!


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


>


Great photo as usual. Railmaster for me today, but I will have to wear the Speedy tomorrow. My love for this watch grows more every time I wear it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

This was the second in my collection. Right after they discontinued it. Perfect match to today's casual shirt and shorts while I work from home.


----------



## socalmustang

Wednesday afternoon with the PO 2500D.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


>


Love the last 2 shots that show off the profile of the hesalite - can definitely stare at this watch all day


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

At Shanghai airport en route to Bangkok


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

I already have it on a black leather strap.


----------



## carlhaluss

Gray_Panther said:


> I already have it on a black leather strap.


:-! Great choice! Really brings out the elements on the dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly

Some 70s goodness to brighten up a dull day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Temps Perdu

Posted in wrong Forum! My bad (deleted)


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Saturday night. Twilight zone, on the waterfront...








'


----------



## Dougiebaby

chum_2000_uk said:


> Lovely watch... Do you live in a furniture store?


Ha! No, that's the lobby of my apartment complex. We have a coffee bar there and every evening when I come home from work I sit & enjoy my latte, my watch, and WUS 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilBen




----------



## chum_2000_uk

Dougiebaby said:


> Ha! No, that's the lobby of my apartment complex. We have a coffee bar there and every evening when I come home from work I sit & enjoy my latte, my watch, and WUS


What a great chill out area to enjoy the fruits of your hard work!


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Double post


----------



## Teppka

CivilBen said:


> View attachment 14103875


Such a beauty!


----------



## Teppka

Chrono


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial today...

























Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## CivilBen

Teppka said:


> Such a beauty!


Thanks Teppka. Beauty has a price though: this baby is heavy. It's worth it but expect to suffer wrist fatigue after a day of wearing this big boy.


----------



## Teppka

CivilBen said:


> Thanks Teppka. Beauty has a price though: this baby is heavy. It's worth it but expect to suffer wrist fatigue after a day of wearing this big boy.


Not a problem for me as I used to wear 44+ watches for years. Love the size, love the weight.


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## newhorizon

Speedy day today! 3573.50 on my wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday 










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## islander009

Speedy Legend this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend today, of course.

















René


----------



## momedic

Doing a little hiking with the kiddos today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Old school today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nurseford25

Pinata said:


> View attachment 14092309


That is one clean 14060 Sub.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clarosec

1957 Constellation


----------



## Titan II

clarosec said:


> 1957 Constellation


Beautiful!! Pure class.

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunning piece, Dan. It's very elegant in its simplicity. A classic for sure. I'd hang onto that one if I were you.

René


----------



## borchard929

Just picked up an automatic 300m. Used to have the quartz version.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quattr




----------



## Gray_Panther

quattr said:


> View attachment 14111147


I got to try on this piece at the AD and I was all around impressed since speedmasters don't quite do it for me. I think the two sub-dials along simplify the design and remind me of the Patek 5170.
The sunburst blue dial is also pleasing to stare at.


----------



## dleesys

Around my one year anniversary with this everyday piece, it's been through quite a bit with me!


----------



## Akendal9

Blue and red against red white and blue. 'Oh, behave'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Seamaster GMT today.


----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing MC


----------



## clarosec

Titan II said:


> Beautiful!! Pure class.
> 
> René


Thank you sir!

Today is a late 70's early 80's Seamaster De Ville Quartz (my grandfather's)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## huwb8

Wrong sort of horsepower









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Watching the Gooners (currently) beating Valencia


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Festive Speedy weekend!


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Seamaster Saturday here!





Nothing better than a taste of the sea with a Laphroaig Single Malt:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## RDK

Planet Ocean again!


----------



## Titan II

Have a good weekend, all!!

















René


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> Have a good weekend, all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> René


Wow! Epic pic, René! 
'


----------



## cybercat

'Cool, rainy & wet here again here. Just managed a 90 minute walk along the seafront between showers...








'


----------



## pitiwong

Dark side of the moon. Just change to folding clap. So expensive but so beautiful.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

lazy Sunday with my one and only


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lovely Francisco, the SMP should have always kept this look and bracelet


----------



## ToBeDetermined

clarosec said:


> 1957 Constellation


Beautiful....


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Have a good weekend, all!!
> 
> View attachment 14120467
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120471
> 
> 
> René


Love the scratches on the plexi crystal, René. Well done!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## yessir69




----------



## fskywalker

Sloopjohnb said:


> Lovely Francisco, the SMP should have always kept this look and bracelet


Thanks! Nice RM (wished had bought your 2504.52 )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend, all!!
> 
> View attachment 14120747
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Epic pic, René!
> '
Click to expand...

Thanks very much!! Nice of you to say.

René



carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend, all!!
> 
> View attachment 14120467
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120471
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Love the scratches on the plexi crystal, René. Well done!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

Thanks, Carl!! I took that picture with you in mind. Have a nice Sunday.

René


----------



## et2020

CK2998









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

Great seeing all these well worn watches!

Omegas took a break today, using my poor man's DSOTM


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuann

What a stunning watch!


----------



## Titan II

I pulled this one out of the bix last night...









I hardly ever wear it anymore, but I'm having a hard time giving it up. I sometimes have illogical attachments to things. I think I need medication.









Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That's a stunning piece, Dan. It's very elegant in its simplicity. A classic for sure. I'd hang onto that one if I were you.
> 
> René


I'll try to Rene! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

In the sunshine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

It's Tuesday, so it's The Legend today.

















René


----------



## carlhaluss

In honor of Speedy Tuesday:



For the evening:


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> I'll try to Rene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Master Chrono


----------



## sanik




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MFB71

My new JLC Polaris date










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fskywalker

Still on Railmaster :cheers:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## VicLeChic

My faithful Planet Ocean 2500C 45.5, together since 2005. It was love at first sight.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## yessir69

Orange...


----------



## Zaskar20

Anyone guess the refreshment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster on black cordura (Snoopy band) today :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Zaskar20 said:


> Anyone guess the refreshment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Champagne?


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Saturday:







Good weekend everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69

Seamaster Saturday 


















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## anto1980

ac921ol said:


> Instead of posting a different WRUW thread every day, which we have missed the past few days. Let's just post whatever we wear on this thread and only this thread. Keeps it going and we don't need to worry about putting dates or someone always making a thread
> 
> Here I'll start.


Combat Strap! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 14134141


What strap is that?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

New leather for the Speedy:


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## GoBuffs11

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that mod!


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## plibber

Taking care of the kids on Mother's Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

3592.50 for the last day of the Premiership 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## billiybop




----------



## Drudge




----------



## plibber

Trusty RM on the first day of a new job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

My De Ville will be 10 years old this July and is running at +3 seconds per day with no servicing. I tend to wear it on leather rather than the steel bracelet that came with it......it gives it a more conservative classy look:

View attachment 14142873


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Sunrise Hilton Head


----------



## ToBeDetermined

carlhaluss said:


> New leather for the Speedy:


Just right with that strap


----------



## ToBeDetermined

G


catlike said:


> My De Ville will be 10 years old this July and is running at +3 seconds per day with no servicing. I tend to wear it on leather rather than the steel bracelet that came with it......it gives it a more conservative classy look:
> 
> View attachment 14142873
> 
> 
> View attachment 14142875


Beautiful and classic look


----------



## COUPET

This one back on the wrist, always gonna be difficult to take it off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Gregger

Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Feeling the blues today too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Omega MKII racing!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## c-bat




----------



## WatchBandit.com

Happy #SpeedyTuesday with our *grey WB Original two-piece NATO* :-!


----------



## fskywalker

Because it's Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Tuesday!



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## lukeap69

carlhaluss said:


> New leather for the Speedy:


GORGEOUS!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## lukeap69

Whilst waiting for the wife undergoing physiotherapy...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14144257
> 
> 
> View attachment 14144261
> 
> 
> View attachment 14144265
> 
> 
> View attachment 14144269


Just outstanding Carl, I will refrain from posting a pic of mine, yours are just so much better and really capture the beauty of it. I have had mine back on the bracelet for quite a while and not considering a change - for now ;-)


----------



## bubbaxb

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

WatchBandit.com said:


> Happy #SpeedyTuesday with our *grey WB Original two-piece NATO* :-!
> 
> View attachment 14146079


Is that a sapphire sandwich?


----------



## lo_scrivano

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## fiskadoro

Omega Genève Dynamic (circa 1970)


----------



## fiskadoro

Omega Genève Dynamic (circa 1970)

View attachment 14149687


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Just got this baby yesterday in the mail! 39.5mm fit amazingly on my 6.5" wrist. Apologize for the rough strap, it was the only one I had that fit this watch's lug spacing.


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> New leather for the Speedy:


WOW!! That looks really sharp, Carl. Well done!!

René


----------



## bubbaxb

Orange you glad it's Wednesday?................................I'll show myself out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sleeptime

Speedy on a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

New nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Cruising through hump day with my PO 2500









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## momedic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball




----------



## househalfman

Sitting in LA traffic...


----------



## Zaskar20

Don't beat me up about this £30 quartz, I'm at work and it gets very dusty and I work with abrasives.

But the clean dial!

I just wish I could get similar from a high end manufacturer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage Thursday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Still on the wrist.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Tropical morning shower for the speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Content b-)







Omega Speedmaster '57


----------



## ZK2336

I really dig the way light changes the color of the indices


----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing MC


----------



## fskywalker

GMT Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jfo2010

First day with the Barton strap.


----------



## bubbaxb

jfo2010 said:


> First day with the Barton strap.


How are you liking the Barton rubber? Been meaning to try the white rubber on my speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

bubbaxb said:


> How are you liking the Barton rubber? Been meaning to try the white rubber on my speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feels great and we'll worth the price.


----------



## Titan II

Headin home from the rodeo.









René


----------



## solesman

Zaskar20 said:


> Don't beat me up about this £30 quartz, I'm at work and it gets very dusty and I work with abrasives.
> 
> But the clean dial!
> 
> I just wish I could get similar from a high end manufacturer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can. It's the Rolex Submariner 114060.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zaskar20

solesman said:


> You can. It's the Rolex Submariner 114060.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I was going to buy a 'no date'. 
I tried it on, but I couldn't read the time without my reading glasses on!
I Lost the hour hand amongst all the writing on the dial.
So I bought the PO 43.5 8900 instead 
No problem with that dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## solesman

I think the lack of AR coating and a flat crystal make it harder than a PO to read in bright light.

The PO is outstanding for legibility.



Zaskar20 said:


> Lol, I was going to buy a 'no date'.
> I tried it on, but I couldn't read the time without my reading glasses on!
> I Lost the hour hand amongst all the writing on the dial.
> So I bought the PO 43.5 8900 instead
> No problem with that dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Speedy on a cloudy day









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## armandob

Diver 300M 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

His and hers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

3592.50 Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gregger

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Cruising with my blue 41









Doc Savage


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bubbaxb

Challenger accepted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

DupE


----------



## MFB71

Globemaster arrived today









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## transporter305

New toy. Second day...


----------



## carlhaluss

MFB71 said:


> Globemaster arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Loved the Globemaster in this configuration ever since it was introduced.

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Janiman

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

PO GMT


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roningrad

Omega OS300


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Looks like Omega took over the last few posts on this thread&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Rollin with the homies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII Racing----


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Glacier Blue Daydate today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## GoBuffs11

Alpina today


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bubbaxb

cognac today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Still going strong. 5 month old. I 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Still going strong. 5 month old. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei




----------



## Janiman

Sword hands today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

PO 39.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

atop Waimea canyon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## raohamid

PO 43.5mm 8900 today in Lahore, Pakistan.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Ball today


----------



## Mezzly

1969 Rolex oyster precision today, it's the only non omega in my regular rotation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## stuartb12

2230.50 with PO sweep second hand on all grey Erika's Originals strap. This one ticks all the boxes for me. My absolute favorite for weekend/casual wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Ultraman!


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Today is Tuesday...


----------



## Teppka

Doing +0.2sec per day so far


----------



## fskywalker

Monday 27th:










Speedy Tuesday 28th:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Teppka

Deleted


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericmurray703

Sapphire Sandwich









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

stuartb12 said:


> 2230.50 with PO sweep second hand on all grey Erika's Originals strap. This one ticks all the boxes for me. My absolute favorite for weekend/casual wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Mod!


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archimede today


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Gillja

Day late to Speedy Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

1976 Omega Seamaster


----------



## Zaskar20

Alligator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Remembering you today gramps...


----------



## lo_scrivano

Me browsing the selection at HQ Milton in San Francisco. Nice watch but didn't love it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Quick jaunt down some local back roads before we head to the in-laws later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## yessir69




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Ross13




----------



## Zaskar20

Planet Ocean, Atlantic Ocean



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## raohamid

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14201655


Very very crisp. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Bond, James!


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

A wet British speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Watch_Junky said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday!!

View attachment 14204283










Have a good week, all!!

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mattsbeers

The strap monster.


----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT on Omega OEM Seamaster Olympic rally leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwk

My new Orient. 
I can’t believe how well my Crown and Buckle Nato matched !


----------



## Sublime

2254.50 in the morning light









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres


----------



## BufordTJustice

Strapie Inc strap and deployant clasp.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeshoup

New strap day for the Seamaster 176.001 - it's a vintage style racing strap from HeuerTime and it looks great!


----------



## adgume

BufordTJustice said:


> Strapie Inc strap and deployant clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the way those red stitches complement the Seamaster logo. Could you share more information on that strap? My Google search for Strapie Inc is not giving me good results.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

My latest acquisition and my first Omega....loving it so far:


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## COUPET

Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caymadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I just picked up this bad boy from the Chicago boutique. Beautiful watch, IMO, and the best customer experience possible at the boutique.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bassplayrr

Day three with the Grey Side of the Moon. Save for my 3570.50, she has jumped to the top of my favorite watches. I absolutely love the details.


----------



## whyboddau

When the sun hits the hesalite just right...


----------



## Apia




----------



## fskywalker

Vintage Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teppka

Doing +0.20s/d so far


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Happy Monday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Titan II

Wearing two today...

OMEGA Speedmaster Professional...









STEINHART Marine Chronometer...









Have a good week, everyone!!

René


----------



## whyboddau

Beaten but loved









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Junky

Travel day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeptime

Speedmaster doing slow things.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Monaco  on vintage inspired rally strap for work, then my ND Sub later when I go home and bbq/chill at the pool...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

My brand new and first Omega!!! One more off my bucket list!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Daddy duty day... #speedytuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

rickpal14 said:


> My brand new and first Omega!!! One more off my bucket list!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Exceptional choice. I really love this color scheme on the new AT. Super versatile, practical, and beautiful watch... Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Teppka

Zaskar20 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really can't understand why Omega decided to use reflective ceramic for dial. It reflects like crazy, same one on my Chrono.


----------



## Zaskar20

Teppka said:


> I really can't understand why Omega decided to use reflective ceramic for dial. It reflects like crazy, same one on my Chrono.


That's why I love it!
Looks different at every angle. In this shot it almost looks like the grey of the titanium model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Zaskar20 said:


> That's why I love it!
> Looks different at every angle. In this shot it almost looks like the grey of the titanium model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I never looked at it that way. Though I'm used to none reflective dials as on my 43mm GMT Seamaster. Much better readability.


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 Casino Royale


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good afternoon on a very grey and rainy day.


----------



## issey.miyake

Thinking of selling


----------



## MaximoMark

rickpal14 said:


> My brand new and first Omega!!! One more off my bucket list!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning.

I am picking one up tomorrow but in black.


----------



## Buchmann69

New 1171 bracelet, it totally rocks!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## Murdoc429




----------



## whyboddau

Working late...checking the time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_like_watch

My 1963 Jumbo (37mm) Constellation with a brand new hand-made leather strap. (Another WUS member made the strap for me out of brown leather and an Omega bracelet clasp.)


----------



## Gillja

Celebrating 70 years of the Berlin airlift in Germany. Amazing that these guys are still flying. Watch is blurry, but hey, it's not really about the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Just realised how long it's been since I posted so here's today's Seamaster GMT with my Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday watches behind it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## whyboddau

My new Soyuz bracelet for my 145.022









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lazy Monday afternoon


----------



## LovecK

ST1


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb

speedy to the beach. Just kjdding I'm not nuts. Suunto Core All black is a safer bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

1171 bracelet, so comfortable and looks great, my favorite watch to wear at the moment!










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## whyboddau

Coconut hef with Father's Day dinner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy


----------



## paulie8777

Enjoying the Oregon Coast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## whyboddau

Beloved Wife









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I just took delivery of this Big Blue today. Likely not for everyone, but I love it. Easily the goofiest in my collection; it makes me smile.


----------



## Fozzaru

bassplayrr said:


> I just took delivery of this Big Blue today. Likely not for everyone, but I love it. Easily the goofiest in my collection; it makes me smile.
> View attachment 14243151


Where from and at what price point, please?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

I purchased this from the Omega boutique in Chicago (on Michigan Ave) from Andy Storm. MSRP is $11,700. I’ve purchased this, my GSotM Meteorite, and PloProf all from Andy (the latter two in person and this shipped to me here in TX); the dude knows his stuff.


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HorologyHouse




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## wwarren

Is Speedy Wednesday allowed?


----------



## whyboddau

Leather or steel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

prebond quartz..


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## eijiboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310

Blancpain Leman complete calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Enjoying the charged up lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

PO2500C today.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Finally bit the bullet and got the Omega rubber strap for the PO GMT (because I didn't want the PO 8900 leather rubber strap or the rubber strap with orange stitches) and it's matching buckle... it's so nice to have a curved, fitted rubber strap! Not quite as much give and comfort as Barton's silicone straps but it still looks and feels fantastic!


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Very nice Omegas gentleman!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Borrowed my better half's new car to run some errands this morning before she got up... full race car mode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zaskar20

Invicta Grand Diver

At 18.5mm, it's a whole cm thinner than the Ultra Deep. LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Iwc today


----------



## COUPET

Steinhart on a nicely weathered Hirsch strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## whyboddau

Quick lunch, Speedy watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

bassplayrr said:


> I purchased this from the Omega boutique in Chicago (on Michigan Ave) from Andy Storm. MSRP is $11,700. I've purchased this, my GSotM Meteorite, and PloProf all from Andy (the latter two in person and this shipped to me here in TX); the dude knows his stuff.


Thank you very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt in Girona today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archimede and Chicago river


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14261241


Enjoy the rest of the week, folks!!

René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

Carrera on Steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Bremont


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 MC today...









René


----------



## BadSport340

Currently studying for my consumer behavior final with my trusty Speedy Pro on wrist, and a Padron Palmas Maduro in hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Evening change to the fresh delivered and sized Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom

I haven't got a thing to wear!!!


----------



## Moss28

MisterTom said:


> I haven't got a thing to wear!!!


Nice sbgh001.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Different day and same watch. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing


----------



## COUPET

Still loving this:










Despite this: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Coupet and I are on the same page today...


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy now promoted to daily duties now after the AT was sold.

The GShock stays for overnight wrist shift.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## bassplayrr

Vortic "The Boston" 212 (2018 case with 1920 movement/dial; shell cordovan strap).


----------



## Squirrell

bassplayrr said:


> Vortic "The Boston" 212 (2018 case with 1920 movement/dial; shell cordovan strap).
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That is different, I like it. Pocket watch?


----------



## Squirrell

Double post. Sorry


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Bond!


----------



## asfalloth

Off to see Cirque du Soleil Toruk at the O2 in a few hours, thinks, what watch to wear...?
Always seems to be this one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Back from the "spa", regulated to +0.7/day.


----------



## DaveandStu

Serviced old girl...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

Railmaster today. Hot week - much feels cooler on the mesh ...









'


----------



## whyboddau

New arrival this week! A beautiful 3592.50 on brown Hirsch leather... looks so warm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

It's too hot for leather today so will be changing to nato when I get home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

Speedmaster Professional at the newly restored Apollo Mission Operations Control Room (MOCR) at the Johnson Space Center. If you're ever near Houston, definitely go see it. Excellent and highly accurate restoration and presentation. I posted more pictures of the trip in the NASA subforum.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar20

The future is Orange  
& Somerset's finest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Pool time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Lukebor

iPX


----------



## iuprof

PO Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex




----------



## cybercat

'








Actually already 1 July here ... ' ' :roll:
'


----------



## issey.miyake

Already second half of 2019!


----------



## hmalik

Oris diver early morning Fremont Bay Area


----------



## HEDHNTR




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Monday:-!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14

You know what and you know where...... I Hope!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Speedy Moonphase today.


----------



## DaveandStu

My 600 with day lume in my packing shed...took the omega rubber off and back on isofrane...just let's me cinch it up tighter...
Have a great day guys...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Having a nice, leisurely Canada Day. Enjoying a cold beer and a read before grilling.









Happy Canada Day to all my compatriots on WUS!!🇨🇦

René


----------



## transporter305

Titan II said:


> Having a nice, leisurely Canada Day. Enjoying a cold beer and a read before grilling.
> 
> View attachment 14277623
> 
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all my compatriots on WUS!!
> 
> René


Happy Canada Day from South Florida!


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Adventureman

Looks best when wet...!


----------



## COUPET

Loving the dial this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Yesterday.. and today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## v1triol




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

transporter305 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a nice, leisurely Canada Day. Enjoying a cold beer and a read before grilling.
> 
> View attachment 14277623
> 
> 
> Happy Canada Day to all my compatriots on WUS!!??
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Happy ?? Day from South Florida!
> 
> View attachment 14277681
Click to expand...

Many thanks, transporter305!!

You have great taste.

René


----------



## Titan II

It's Tuesday, so what else?!?!









Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Theognosis

Railmaster 60th


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Omega dynamic chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Still with the PO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

Coupet. Nice Seamaster Pro!


----------



## anrex

w+


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## COUPET

FarmKid said:


> Coupet. Nice Seamaster Pro!
> View attachment 14281363


Why Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## bassplayrr

Ending with: GSOTM Meteorite. Great watch. Love the details. Starting with: just delivered, new addition X-33 Gen 2. Too cool.


----------



## Ross13




----------



## 8100 RPM

Nice Speedy Pro and S2K! |>


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Orange today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Radio edit


----------



## Crabtree

Apollo thoughts on this 2019 July 4!


----------



## Buchmann69

Nice meeting a fellow wis at the Dead Show!









John <- -> buchmann69










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## bassplayrr

Starting with the GSOTMM again today. (Photo from night before last)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 14283915


Eyeing that watch. How does it wear compared to a standard Speedy Pro?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock

Ready for the 4th!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

14 year old Tag for me today


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Bond!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

A little red, white, and blue. Happy 4th of July!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

lo_scrivano said:


> Eyeing that watch. How does it wear compared to a standard Speedy Pro?


It's a beauty! To me it wears slightly smaller on my 7" wrist. Not a big difference, though. Two words: Buy. It. :-!


----------



## risturm

July 5th, 2019. Vacationing in Tokyo with my POC. Paying homage at the Seiko store in Ginza.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Itgb

Happy 4th!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Horoticus said:


> It's a beauty! To me it wears slightly smaller on my 7" wrist. Not a big difference, though. Two words: Buy. It. :-!


Well I wear a Reduced (3510.50) right now but have a Speedy Pro on the way. After I get it I will either get the 60th or another LE. Do you happen to know the L2L and case thickness?


----------



## fastenerhouse

==>>










Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Happy 4th from Checkpoint Charlie!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

lo_scrivano said:


> Do you happen to know the L2L and case thickness?


L2L is just over 48mm and case is ~14.4mm including the crystal. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Started the day with my Timex Ironman GPS for a sweltering run. Now to the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT to AC the rest of the day.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## therion




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Jon Kenney

Undecided today...


----------



## Jon Kenney

Double post shenanigans


----------



## DaveandStu

Jon Kenney said:


> Undecided today...


Superb...brilliant pair

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## limnoman

Went vintage today. 1956 Seamaster with 501 movement.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## hchj

At Hong Kong international airport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII Racing Sunday!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


>


Great photos as usual, Carl!! That watch is pure class.

René


----------



## Kodabear

Wearing my new Speedy sporting a new Rallye strap installed this morning.


----------



## mtbluger

Gotta love Erica's straps.


----------



## Titan II

Two legends...

The Speedmaster Pro and The Duke.









René


----------



## fskywalker

Today will be this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEDHNTR

Perfect vacation watch!


----------



## HEDHNTR

Perfect vacation watch!

View attachment 14293077


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m--


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## colonelpurple

Railmaster express ....


----------



## pinmeuphere




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

What else?!?! It's Tuesday.









René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

10:10 shots with new rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl085

Classic PO


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

hchj said:


> 10:10 shots with new rubber strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that Omega OEM?


----------



## MFB71

Speedmaster panda for me.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Best Gelato in town. Today it's called lunch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

MFB71 said:


> Speedmaster panda for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice mod! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakurai




----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattanderson

Just arrived today!


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Everyday!!


----------



## DaveandStu

Decades of great use...

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## beached




----------



## fastenerhouse

=>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beached




----------



## Horoticus

Albino


----------



## eijiboy

Trophy dash at irwindale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaksq




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Bama214

Seamaster today


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Gregger

What else on the 50th....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

My numbered Speedy on a very special Speedy Tuesday (Apollo 11 50th anniversary takeoff !!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchesandBracelets

Today’s wrist shot


----------



## Horoticus

Blast off!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## solesman

My wrist is shrinking with all this increased exercise! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Could have only worn my speedy today. It's on a new Barton bands strap. 








And an evening change to my 1620:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> My wrist is shrinking with all this increased exercise!


Nice work on the exercise, Dan. (Un)Fortunately, your loss is my gain so the world remains in equilibrium. Cheers! :-d


----------



## rfortson

Apollo era car show today at JSC. BTW, the white 1966 Mustang in the background originally belonged to Ken Mattingly, Apollo 16 astronaut.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

Railmaster all silver


----------



## rjstuf001

2220.80


----------



## Palo




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing


----------



## COUPET

Hamilton today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giraku

Changed to NATO...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## beached




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Speedy moons all week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Rocking the speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGooner

Like many fellow WIS, just had to wear the speedy today


----------



## eijiboy

Ikea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52









...and today also thinking of this 3572.50, gone but not forgotten :








'


----------



## EightEyes

Back to the BLNR today. Simply perfect.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14327125
> 
> 
> View attachment 14327127


Carl,

That second picture...absolutely stunning!!

Thanks for feeding the monster.

René


----------



## Titan II

The SM300MC at the moment. Going to switch to the Speedmaster Pro soon...once I start the grill going.

















René


----------



## thecuborican

SKX007 mod









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## eijiboy

Sunny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Reverso Monday...

Have a good week all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Still with the Squale.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial today.









Have a good week, all!

René


----------



## eijiboy

Both single red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Waiting for my AT to get back. But this nato on my Oris is killing it!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying the sunset wearing my vintage Seamaster Cosmic b-)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman




----------



## TheMeasure

Wish I was wearing this one. Wanted to share a pic I got of a buddy in the moment admiring the H10.










IG: th3measure


----------



## chillsand

Love the yellow








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Well, today is the third day (and first Speedy Tuesday) into the next 25 years, and the next major anniversary of the Apollo 11 lunar landing.

I wonder how far we'll have come in space travel in another 25 years? Will civilians be launched into space for spacecations? Will there be humanoids inhabiting other planets? Will everyone be wearing OMEGA Speedmaster Professional timepieces with hesalite crystals?

I know if I'm lucky enough to still be walking THIS planet I'll be sporting my 30 year old Speedmaster Pro...like I am today. Happy Speedy Tuesday!!









René


----------



## whyboddau

My step dial today. Happy speedytuesday folks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rfortson

Celebrating the Apollo 11 splashdown with Michael Collins and the lunar lander trainer









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

It's shameful but I left home like this today ...


----------



## Pimmsley

plibber said:


> It's shameful but I left home like this today ...


...feel for ya buddy


----------



## COUPET

plibber said:


> It's shameful but I left home like this today ...


Have been like that since Saturday as in the process of moving house, small respite with a beater that I really like. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

My infatuation continues....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Sometimes I'll check the time and, when I look at my wrist, I still can't believe that I own a Speedmaster Professional. An iconic timepiece that I've coveted for most of my life.

I'm honoured to have the opportunity to be the guardian until it moves on to a lucky loved one.

I guess I'm feeling a little sentimental today.









Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## Vindic8

Happy Thursday.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## kiwi71

I've had this watch since 2011 and have never had it on leather until today. It's currently my largest diameter watch and I've been trending toward smaller watches, but I think the leather really makes it wear smaller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

layin lo on Saturday...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vindic8

96° Today. Feeling cool with the PO GMT.

Happy Saturday.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## ddaksq




----------



## London006

Still one of my favourites


----------



## brash47

The honeymoon continues....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Red & amber lights reflected in Railmaster dial while out for a takeaway dinner this evening 
...could it be UFOs? ' ' :think:

- grabbed the camera from my jeans pocket :

















- or refelections of some traffic lights behind me... :-d
'


----------



## COUPET

3 hours old !

Had a large moment of madness and am now a chuffed owner of my first speedy 

The box is not bad too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Many Congrats COUPET! Wear it in good helath!

(...& if it's the one I think it is, the box is probably bigger than a Japanese apartment !)
'


----------



## COUPET

cybercat said:


> '
> Many Congrats COUPET! Wear it in good helath!
> 
> (...& if it's the one I think it is, the box is probably bigger than a Japanese apartment !)
> '


Thanks, I have to admit I did enjoy the moment, never really considered the Speedy, then I tried it in and was sold straight away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

COUPET said:


> 3 hours old !
> 
> Had a large moment of madness and am now a chuffed owner of my first speedy
> 
> The box is not bad too !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dqsuyen2

Vacation in Punta Cana now over... waiting for plane to come... :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

First time taking Speedy to work. It's SpeedyTuesday so I had to


----------



## COUPET

fskywalker said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, lots of reasons behind this, will try and post the story at some time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

XX anniversary. Other than the engraving on the side, just a regular speedy.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## whyboddau

Feeling luxurious wearing my 3592.50 on this SpeedyTuesday. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

After a lifetime....I can now have a....SPEEDY TUESDAY!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
First typhoon of the year here, a rather wet, blustery day. Needed to dash out anyway, so rotated the Railmaster to this Seiko SBDC053 until the storm has passed ...
















'


----------



## MacTruck

This abomination


----------



## asfalloth

Haven't done any car shots but I was super bored in traffic so took a few shots 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

cybercat said:


> '
> First typhoon of the year here, a rather wet, blustery day. Needed to dash out anyway, so rotated the Railmaster to this Seiko SBDC053 until the storm has passed ...
> 
> View attachment 14352175
> 
> 
> View attachment 14352183
> 
> '


Gorgeous watch! I have one myself. But, today, for sh**s and giggles, I felt like wearing a full weight on my arm so I could do curls throughout the day....I present the Orient Pro Saturation Diver on a Strapcode Engineer! I feel my arm getting bigger already!










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Sorry about the photo. The date function is obscured by the GMT hand.:-s


----------



## brash47

qa_ii said:


> Sorry about the photo. The date function is obscured by the GMT hand.:-s
> 
> View attachment 14353665


This watch is intriguing me. Is this the ultimate Jack of all trades watch?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Raylan




----------



## Vindic8

Wearing the PO GMT today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggs375

Just got this back from having the bezel and seconds hand changed at the omega centre. 
The 'Ultramedic'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## whyboddau

Trying desperately to catch the right light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Guess!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

I completely love my new Speedmaster, dont misunderstand, but today...The White Wolf!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Been wearing this for a little while now...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## fskywalker

whyboddau said:


> Nice titanium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## whyboddau

Strapped on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Vindic8

August 3rd already. Summer is going way too fast.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom vanDal

SMP lume, supercharged ;-)










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Finally getting a chance to relax...Peloton magazine and my Speedmaster Professional;









I hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

René


----------



## brash47

Let's do some Murph!!!...its only 92 out today lol!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

GMT for a little travel


----------



## MichaelB25

This is about as close to diving as I get.


----------



## Titan II

This one today;

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## FarmKid

Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Gillja

I know it's Speedy Tuesday, but the Reverso was just right for today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Titan II said:


> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 14369135
> 
> 
> René


Wow. What camera / phone did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Gfxdaddy said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 14369135
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. What camera / phone did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's just a Samsung Galaxy S8.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom vanDal

rainy diver wednesday


----------



## gmads




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

seamaster...


----------



## Titan II

It's Wednesday, so this one;

















Happy humpday!!

René


----------



## Voyager57

A new strap for my SMP. After wearing the bracelet for 11 years I needed a change. It’s just an inexpensive leather Brismassi in dark blue with a deployment clasp. I’m a little leery of the spring bars it came with, the spring compression is much lighter than the originals. I may have to put those back on.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Good day, everyone!

So, it's Thursday, and that usually means I'm sporting my Speedy Pro.

However, last night I dug out my first automatic that I bought after getting hooked on watches.









It's an Aquamatic II, made by Momentum (formerly St. Moritz Watch Corp.) out of Vancouver, Canada. It's powered by an ETA 2824.









It's got a very unique dial in a gorgeous, deep blue with the Superluminov filled, applied indices adding some depth.









The bracelet, with its polished centre links, brushed outer links, and solid endlinks, is quite sturdy; however the Momentum logo embossed clasp could be more substantial.









It's been probably close to a year since I've worn this watch, so I'm not sure about accuracy. I set it about 13.5 hours ago and as of right now it's about 1 second fast.









The action of the 60 click bezel is very crisp, with the tiniest amount of play. It's very easy to read with the bold numbers and markings.









I'm happy I pulled this watch out of it's hiding place last night. I'd forgotten what a fun, quality piece it is. I'm thoroughly enjoying it today.









I hope you all have a great day!!

René

ps. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Stevaroni

monaco...


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Good day, everyone!
> 
> So, it's Thursday, and that usually means I'm sporting my Speedy Pro.
> 
> However, last night I dug out my first automatic that I bought after getting hooked on watches.
> 
> View attachment 14374151
> 
> 
> It's an Aquamatic II, made by Momentum (formerly St. Moritz Watch Corp.) out of Vancouver, Canada. It's powered by an ETA 2824.
> 
> View attachment 14374179
> 
> 
> It's got a very unique dial in a gorgeous, deep blue with the Superluminov filled, applied indices adding some depth.
> 
> View attachment 14374221
> 
> 
> The bracelet, with its polished centre links, brushed outer links, and solid endlinks, is quite sturdy; however the Momentum logo embossed clasp could be more substantial.
> 
> View attachment 14374249
> 
> 
> It's been probably close to a year since I've worn this watch, so I'm not sure about accuracy. I set it about 13.5 hours ago and as of right now it's about 1 second fast.
> 
> View attachment 14374271
> 
> 
> The action of the 60 click bezel is very crisp, with the tiniest amount of play. It's very easy to read with the bold numbers and markings.
> 
> View attachment 14374273
> 
> 
> I'm happy I pulled this watch out of it's hiding place last night. I'd forgotten what a fun, quality piece it is. I'm thoroughly enjoying it today.
> 
> View attachment 14374283
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> René
> 
> ps. Let me know what you think.


Nice watch... I'll counter with an Aquamatic III.

I go by Momentum whenever I'm in Vancouver.....super nice guys, impeccable customer service and you get a pretty good discount for stopping in at the headquarters.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, everyone!
> 
> So, it's Thursday, and that usually means I'm sporting my Speedy Pro.
> 
> However, last night I dug out my first automatic that I bought after getting hooked on watches.
> 
> View attachment 14374151
> 
> 
> It's an Aquamatic II, made by Momentum (formerly St. Moritz Watch Corp.) out of Vancouver, Canada. It's powered by an ETA 2824.
> 
> View attachment 14374179
> 
> 
> It's got a very unique dial in a gorgeous, deep blue with the Superluminov filled, applied indices adding some depth.
> 
> View attachment 14374221
> 
> 
> The bracelet, with its polished centre links, brushed outer links, and solid endlinks, is quite sturdy; however the Momentum logo embossed clasp could be more substantial.
> 
> View attachment 14374249
> 
> 
> It's been probably close to a year since I've worn this watch, so I'm not sure about accuracy. I set it about 13.5 hours ago and as of right now it's about 1 second fast.
> 
> View attachment 14374271
> 
> 
> The action of the 60 click bezel is very crisp, with the tiniest amount of play. It's very easy to read with the bold numbers and markings.
> 
> View attachment 14374273
> 
> 
> I'm happy I pulled this watch out of it's hiding place last night. I'd forgotten what a fun, quality piece it is. I'm thoroughly enjoying it today.
> 
> View attachment 14374283
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> René
> 
> ps. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch... I'll counter with an Aquamatic III.
> 
> I go by Momentum whenever I'm in Vancouver.....super nice guys, impeccable customer service and you get a pretty good discount for stopping in at the headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow!! That's quite nice as well.

A couple of questions:

-Is the Aquamatic III also an ETA 2824?

-Have they improved the clasp on the Aquamatic III?

I haven't been to their HQ in a few years, but you are correct about their customer service...topnotch.

Thanks for sharing your pictures!

René


----------



## rickpal14

Checking out the NYC 5th ave boutique.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Playing kid taxi today and wearing my current favorite.


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Wow!! That's quite nice as well.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> -Is the Aquamatic III also an ETA 2824?
> 
> -Have they improved the clasp on the Aquamatic III?
> 
> I haven't been to their HQ in a few years, but you are correct about their customer service...topnotch.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!
> 
> René


Seiko movement now. Mine is sitting at +3 seconds a day atm. Same as you, I dug it back out lol. The clasp is awesome as is the river extension.

They have a great bracelet on it...as its solid, with screw pins instead of push pins

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

Lighting is a wee dark, sorry about that. I'm just enjoying some wine while the cicadas are blaring away.


----------



## Moss28

Sinn









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## gmads




----------



## Gray_Panther

gmads said:


> View attachment 14377367


Awesome piece! I had the good fortune to try one on at my AD and it is very nice, wear it in good health!


----------



## sweeperdk01

This thing today, but will most likely be switching to speedy later


----------



## bdizzle

Doctor Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

bdizzle said:


> Doctor Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dr. No;

















Dr. Speedy looks great with that suede strap. Care to share the source? (As if I need more straps?)

René


----------



## Apia




----------



## ac921ol

Tudor today


----------



## bdizzle

Titan II said:


> Dr. No;
> 
> View attachment 14379363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14379369
> 
> 
> Dr. Speedy looks great with that suede strap. Care to share the source? (As if I need more straps?)
> 
> René


It's a Nomos strap that I picked up in the Sales corner. I believe they're made by Fluco. Happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Time for another "Beat my A**" run. The Speedie on the Ritche rubber...this time a 2 tone....black top, grey under.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

bdizzle said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. No;
> 
> View attachment 14379363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14379369
> 
> 
> Dr. Speedy looks great with that suede strap. Care to share the source? (As if I need more straps?)
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Nomos strap that I picked up in the Sales corner. I believe they're made by Fluco. Happy hunting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cheers!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby

2019 GMT Master II BLNR Jubilee




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14381665


René


----------



## Sleeptime

Slow day with the speedy.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roy Hobbs

2264









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Woke up, strapped this on, sat down.....and then I thought...do I plan on timing this?....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Truly enjoying my first Omega.....although I’m finding it’s a bit like having LeBron James on a middle-school basketball team. All my other players are just sittin’ on the bench twiddling their thumbs.


----------



## brash47

Zeroedout said:


> Truly enjoying my first Omega.....although I'm finding it's a bit like having LeBron James on a middle-school basketball team. All my other players are just sittin' on the bench twiddling their thumbs.


After a few weeks with my first Omega, I realized it is a very special watch in my collection, but the other ones all have a purchase reason behind them...in particular my limited Zodiacs! I've finally been able to get back to some rotation again....but yea..my Speedmaster waves at me every morning tempting me like....well you know 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14384177


Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## j1n

Took this a week ago.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

125









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Speedy on a New strap "Froskemann"








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Tuesday rounds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!

I watched APOLLO 13 for the umpteenth time on Friday night and was inspired to put my Speedmaster back on Kizzi's NASA inspired, short, velcro strap. I'd forgotten how awesome this strap is.









It can be worn in different ways, but I prefer to thread mine through both spring bars first, and then around my wrist. That way, if a spring bar should fail the watch will still be attached to my wrist by the other one.









The only little drawbacks about this velcro strap (or any, for that matter) is: it's kind of tedious to put on and take off compared to a leather strap or bracelet; and there's a fear of dropping the watch because of the floppy nature of the strap.









Have an awesome day, everyone!!

René


----------



## Vindic8

Hanging with the PO GMT.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

;-)🐪 Wednesday:-!


----------



## Acey

I’m starting to see a trend


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## stockae92

Matching coffee and strap


----------



## SaMaster14

Beach club vibes










Feel as though I'll be wearing the Seamaster Spectre tomorrow though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken123




----------



## Acey

Sorry not sorry


----------



## Titan II

Ken123 said:


>


THAT is a thing of exquisite beauty!! Great combo right there. Well done!!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14392287


René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

The love affair continutes....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## rebes




----------



## Vindic8

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

#lovingit


----------



## Apia




----------



## brash47

Starting to call Saturday: Speedi pain day...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14398777


René


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Speedy on holiday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

Swapped out the Pam for the seiko sports 5, banger for home chores, baby washing and night time routine.


----------



## cybercat

'
Wet weekend outside -








'


----------



## DaveandStu

Ploprof 600..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kasemo

Still on my honeymoon phase...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## limnoman

Monday afternoon walk with the dog and PO.

The dog doesn't like me posting pics without asking.










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## GoBuffs11

Alpina Monday


----------



## transporter305

Timing the shot with El Primero.


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, everyone!

René


----------



## Gillja

Coffee at the Starbucks Reserve in Milan. Much cooler experience than I thought it would be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Because it's Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watches.ist

Constellation 35mm


----------



## Fastandold

Salty Mako2


----------



## Titan II

It's Tuesday, so;









René


----------



## RLS1851

It's Tuesday and Omega day.


----------



## RLS1851

View attachment 14406417


It's Tuesday and Omega day.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

New leather strap....nice 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Fat arrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Love my seamaster, but This seiko will probably be my all time favorite


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper




----------



## ksus2020

Pie Pan Connie








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## Leonine

Nice, where did you get the mesh?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Speaking of mesh...Headed to the boutique today (Tourbillon Seattle) to pick up a mesh bracelet for my vintage Seamaster Cosmic b-)


----------



## brash47

Going Zodiac Super Sea Wolf today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosales

Loving the new Railmaster...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

New to me Doxa 1500T Searambler ii


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moss28

This picture makes it look like the black model


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Big old ocean for the weekend at home


----------



## yessir69




----------



## ac921ol

8500 on omega khaki nato.


----------



## Fastandold

Same old Mako.


----------



## Titan II

I had the Speedmaster on the bracelet all summer until switching to Kizzi's replica NASA velcro strap and then this comfy leather NATO.

















However, I'm getting the itch for a change again.

I prefer the Speedy on brown/tan leather, but maybe I'll go with the black Hirsch Leonardo.

Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## transporter305

Zenith again. Omega week will start on Monday)


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

transporter305 said:


> View attachment 14412657
> 
> 
> Zenith again. Omega week will start on Monday)


Oh yeah!! Beautiful!!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Bond Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bradurani

today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

Had it 2 weeks and finally put back on bracelet....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

DD Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Apia




----------



## bgalakazam

My trusty Aquaterra Gauss. Baby seems to like it, too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Beater for a moving day


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)


----------



## joseph80




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## brash47

Picked up 2 new ones today so I'm doing both at intervals lol.

New Seiko SPB107 and ...I may have found a brand new in the box Seiko US Alpinist....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25




----------



## MeWatchYou

nurseford25 said:


> View attachment 14419247


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog

Enjoying my new pulse meter CK ! Bday gift from my lovely wife !


----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> ...However, I'm getting the itch for a change again.
> 
> I prefer the Speedy on brown/tan leather, but maybe I'll go with the black Hirsch Leonardo.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> René


Well, I found some time to make the switch.

























René


----------



## RDK

Cross-post:


----------



## masterClock

Definitely a favorite.


----------



## transporter305

Blackdog said:


> Enjoying my new pulse meter CK ! Bday gift from my lovely wife !
> 
> View attachment 14420329


Your wife is perfect but this piece needs a proper Omega Nato for the total perfection.


----------



## TicTocTach

First time in a while...

1973_Omega_f300Hz by clair_davis, on Flickr


----------



## SaMaster14

Wedding szn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThaWatcher

Almost vintage.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone!! Have a great week ahead.









René


----------



## bdizzle




----------



## Nippon Rookie

Purchased over the weekend. Very happy to now own a Swiss watch.


----------



## Jowens

My Pelagos. I do have my first Omega headed my way this week.


----------



## oso2276

Older Bond SMP Chrono Ti









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bdizzle

Speedy and scrubs


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

























René


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy today 









iPX


----------



## jkpa

What else?


----------



## Danny T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Another beautiful day in Vancity.

Wearing the SM300MC on elephant grey strap from Jan at Atelier De Griff. It looks more brown than grey in the sunlight.









The strap is accompanied by an 18mm OMEGA oem tang buckle.









Happy humpday!!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sculder




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

So the Speedmaster has now left the stable and all that remains now is this guy. Owned since 2011. Appears to be unshakeable!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

solesman said:


> So the Speedmaster has now left the stable and all that remains now is this guy.


I don't get it. Why would you sell a perfectly good Speedy? And what loser did you sell it to? ;-)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## gmads




----------



## Mystro

More hard Holliday work.


----------



## Turpinr

Got my SMP on in wet Lancashire, UK


----------



## solesman

lo_scrivano said:


> I don't get it. Why would you sell a perfectly good Speedy? And what loser did you sell it to? ;-)


Haha! Enjoy the watch my friend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Looks like the weather might start improving for the long weekend.









Have a good one, all!!

René


----------



## fastfras

HAGWE,


----------



## bdizzle

Speedy on weekend holiday


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying the sunset with the PO b-)


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Honeymoon period still&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Wow. Great pictures! What camera?



Knives and Lint said:


> Enjoying the sunset with the PO b-)
> 
> View attachment 14436405
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436409


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Gfxdaddy said:


> Wow. Great pictures! What camera?


Many thanks my friend!

They were shot with a Sony RX100, Mark VII. I just upgraded about a week ago from my beat up Gen 1 RX100 that I've been using for years. They make for a great little compact point-and-shoot camera.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today


----------



## RDK

Planet Ocean 2500D


----------



## Apia




----------



## Tom vanDal




----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## zod368

Waiting on the winds...


----------



## Danny T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Loving this!


----------



## Relo60

Good morning:-!


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Lume like a Christmas tree


----------



## sanik




----------



## Uhrmensch

Three, that's the magic number... yes it is...
Cheers


----------



## Uhrmensch

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, awesome condition! What a beauty.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, awesome condition! What a beauty.


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial today;









Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## GTTIME

Wearing this today and enjoying it.


----------



## COUPET

Trying this combination today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bradurani

166.032 Seamaster Sparkle. Setting the day is a chore so I haven't bothered 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby

Today is a Monaco day...










Interestingly, I was in Monaco last week - I had my red strap on but changed to brown for fall 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Dougiebaby said:


> Today is a Monaco day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I was in Monaco last week - I had my red strap on but changed to brown for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy smokes! The real James Bond! Nice pics! Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Dynamic fun








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I've got the Monday blues, so I'm going with the Aquamatic II today;









Have a great week, all!

René


----------



## Tom vanDal

have a great week everyone!


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> I've got the Monday blues, so I'm going with the Aquamatic II today;
> 
> View attachment 14458655
> 
> 
> Have a great week, all!
> 
> René


I still love that watch bro!!! Love my III as well!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Monday blues, so I'm going with the Aquamatic II today;
> 
> View attachment 14458655
> 
> 
> Have a great week, all!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I still love that watch bro!!! Love my III as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks man!! I appreciate it.

Yeah, the III is really nice as well.

Like OMEGA, Momentum have their own, cool shade of blue.

René


----------



## oso2276

SMP 200









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Have forgotten how good this wears...


----------



## johnwooten72

New shoes for Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Had both them rolling over...have a top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

After several weeks on the Nato it is time for the bracelet again. Still love going back and forth between the two, only the leather strap doesn't get much love.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Broad arrow


----------



## timmyj1982

Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Thought I'd introduce myself with a pic of my new Seamaster. Two days in and loving it.

Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus

timmyj1982 said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Thought I'd introduce myself with a pic of my new Seamaster. Two days in and loving it. Tim


Welcome aboard! Nice pic of a beautiful watch. :-!


----------



## faapaa

johnwooten72 said:


> New shoes for Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice, what strap is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmyj1982

Horoticus said:


> Welcome aboard! Nice pic of a beautiful watch. :-!


Thanks!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Going home from work








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC for humpday;









René


----------



## johnwooten72

faapaa said:


> Nice, what strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a Greg Spitz custom. I think he's a sponsor - if you search for him you'll see lots of great feedback. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

johnwooten72 said:


> New shoes for Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes! Another hockey fan! I love this photo! Nice watch man. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster thursday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Back to the Speedy today;









René


----------



## transporter305




----------



## eijiboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## brash47

Had the Speedie on
....then I picked this up today.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Long time no post, but in love with the newest addition


----------



## Blackdog

Since I got it this thing is grabbing my wrist and wont let go.... Other watches in the box are getting jealous... (Honeymoon it is called, I believe :think


----------



## timmyj1982

Still this bad boy - looking forward to the weekend! Happy Friday the 13th everyone.

Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeWatchYou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

Taking a rest with my little friend









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Ti SMP Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay46

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6




----------



## chillsand

Crystal Head smooth as water!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Still with this









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

JLC Saturday.. Have a good weekend all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmyj1982

Happy Sunday everyone. Nice and sunny here - lighting the grill any moment now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Apia




----------



## brash47

Back to Speedie tomorrow, today, laid back panda









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teppka

210.30.42.20.06.001 just landed


----------



## COUPET

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

1,000 posts today ! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

COUPET said:


> 1,000 posts today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmKid

My Speedmaster Reduced is taking the day off since this vintage piece just came back from Servicing!


----------



## COUPET

fskywalker said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Sir !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

deleted


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

FarmKid said:


> My Speedmaster Reduced is taking the day off since this vintage piece just came back from Servicing!
> 
> View attachment 14476649


Very nice!! Enjoy getting reacquainted.



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Rob,

You always manage to bring out the best in that watch. Thanks for sharing your great pictures!

I hope everyone's had a rejuvenating weekend.

I'm wearing this today;









René


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Titan II said:


> I'm wearing this today;
> 
> View attachment 14477185
> 
> 
> René


I'm impressed. I generally don't like leather straps on these types of watches but this looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this today;
> 
> View attachment 14477185
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed. I generally don't like leather straps on these types of watches but this looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words!

I'm a strap junky so I rotate through many straps...including the awesome bracelet.

Thanks again!!

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy #SpeedyTuesday ! Have a productive (or relaxed) one today!

(Yes, date is off by one day, I know. Time travel.)

PS: I'm on Instagram now, give us a follow @ apt.1901










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

fskywalker said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Speedy Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkpa

Let's do this


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teppka

SM300


----------



## jamese302

Teppka said:


> SM300


Awesome dial! Best looking seamaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmyj1982

jamese302 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for the Scotty Cameron putter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teppka

Deleted


----------



## Teppka

jamese302 said:


> Awesome dial! Best looking seamaster!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## DaveandStu

My old workhorse....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Francisco, that 36mm RM is absolutely stunning. If they hadn't released the 60th anniversary SM300 I would have probably tried to hunt down one as well.


----------



## Teppka

GMT


----------



## fskywalker

Sloopjohnb said:


> Francisco, that 36mm RM is absolutely stunning. If they hadn't released the 60th anniversary SM300 I would have probably tried to hunt down one as well.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PeterA

Flighty check


----------



## Sloopjohnb

A rare venture into diver-on-leather territory. I like it every now and then, but the attraction normally lasts only two or three days.


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Gen 1 Lorier Neptune, stunning piece









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

DrunkArt canvas on SM300 Master CoAxial


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today


----------



## Zeroedout

SMP


----------



## ac921ol

Worth the $175 it cost, and give me a fix on a gmt reissue/vintage piece.


----------



## Titan II

A little late to the party;









But better late than never.

René


----------



## Teppka

Seamaster 300


----------



## v1triol




----------



## ThaWatcher

This old boy!


----------



## thevenerablelars

60th anniversary Seamaster 300 today.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Seamaster 300 Electric Blue


----------



## Titan II

Strap change for the Speedy today. From this;









To this;

















I hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.

René


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## RTK27

Enjoy the weekend Guys!


----------



## solesman

Very nice Roy! How are you finidng it?



RTK27 said:


> Enjoy the weekend Guys!


----------



## RTK27

solesman said:


> Very nice Roy! How are you finidng it?


Thanks Dan, congratulations on the two liner as well, amazing!
I'm frankly loving the Speedy 50th, such a clever design and the gold is not to conspicuous. The bracelet is the party piece of this watch, together with the applied vintage logo and the two tone black and grey dial!

Perfect blend of modern/vintage/anniversary piece


----------



## solesman

RTK27 said:


> Thanks Dan, congratulations on the two liner as well, amazing!
> I'm frankly loving the Speedy 50th, such a clever design and the gold is not to conspicuous. The bracelet is the party piece of this watch, together with the applied vintage logo and the two tone black and grey dial!
> 
> Perfect blend of modern/vintage/anniversary piece


Thanks mate! Loving it so much!

Yep the bracelet really does the trick with that one. Yep I think it looks good. Not seen one in person as I haven't been to London in a while.

What's in your collection currently then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC, while doing a little leisurely Sunday evening reading;









Changed the strap this weekend from the De Griff elephant grey to the OEM Barenia;









René


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

My trusty 3572.50 Speedmaster accompanying me to see Iron Maiden in Houston.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

300m


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy Milgauss Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, everyone!

SM300MC again today;









René


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love 2200s, amazing timepiece. Is it 45.5mm?


----------



## koolpep

SMP300M Two tone Sedna Gold with steel bracelet....


----------



## ksus2020

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

Moon 2 Mars









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom vanDal

SMP waaaave


----------



## Teppka

Tom vanDal said:


> SMP waaaave


Damn it's beautiful. Looks like black/gold is about to be popular again soon.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Well it's Tuesday again!

Portrait mode (cropped) on the new iPhone 11 Pro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doddste

Just got this in yesterday. Need to get some proper pics of it. Most pictures online don’t do it justice.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

urrrrrenj


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## carlhaluss

AndrewG123 said:


> View attachment 14501157


:-!:-! Two thumbs up!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## PowerChucker

I never get tired of looking at this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## angeleno310

5959HH said:


> Railmaster today


Me too!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol




----------



## WatchUDoing

45mm Planet Ocean for me today!


----------



## AndrewG123

carlhaluss said:


> :-!:-! Two thumbs up!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you sir....Trying to show off some of the 50th anniversary patch set!


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy back on the wrist


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## asingh313

Longines Military History


----------



## calv1n

Not a huge fan of this watches' bracelet but love it on mesh, rubber and nato



















Wow, if you don't do 'VIP' on Tapatalk the photo detail isn't great is it?


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

SM300


----------



## PowerChucker

calv1n said:


> Not a huge fan of this watches' bracelet but love it on mesh, rubber and nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if you don't do 'VIP' on Tapatalk the photo detail isn't great is it?


Nope! its brutal! you can only select 1 pic at a time, and its limited to 1024 resolution.. basic Tapa didnt used to have those restrictions, this is a new limitation i think.


----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

TGIF!!

















Have a great weekend!!

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> View attachment 14505171
> 
> 
> View attachment 14505173
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!!
> 
> René


Great shots, René. Have a great weekend yourself!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## timmyj1982

Happy weekend everyone! Have a good one!

Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

Marathon CSAR


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

I'm goin rogue today!!!! GS AND PRIME RIB!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MeWatchYou

I need an Omega Shark Mesh Bracelet for this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosales

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Franken Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nothing :-/

2 year old missy-moose is sick and daddy is playing nurse.


----------



## solesman

Beautiful!



MeWatchYou said:


> I need an Omega Shark Mesh Bracelet for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Another beautiful early Fall day here in Vancouver


----------



## MustangMike

Cruising weather is near...in TX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

MustangMike said:


> Cruising weather is near...in TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great car great watch! I have a 67 GT 390 Fastback myself!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Sassi

Got my new SPMc 36.25mm in black today. :-d


----------



## Titan II

Strap change over the weekend. From this to this;

















Have a great day, all!!

René


----------



## brash47

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Loving the simplicity  yea, I know that includes the novelty of the ritual winding !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcaustin

Doing GMT stuff today!









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Welcome to October, and Speedy Tuesday, and Fall is here!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Welcome to October, and Speedy Tuesday, and Fall is here!


YES!! This is what I've been waiting for. Gorgeous shots, Carl!!

When I try to do this the photos always come out looking staged. You make it all look so natural.

Nicely done!! Keep 'em coming.

René


----------



## Dan J

You guys over in the Northern hemisphere enjoy the cooler weather...you deserve it.

On to Rubber for the Australian heat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Hellooooo









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> YES!! This is what I've been waiting for. Gorgeous shots, Carl!!
> 
> When I try to do this the photos always come out looking staged. You make it all look so natural.
> 
> Nicely done!! Keep 'em coming.
> 
> René


Thanks René! Fun to take the photos, but there is a lot of "staging" involved. To be honest, I think you photos are excellent as well. I'm always so envious and appreciative of others' photos, and sometimes think mine look pretty mediocre in comparison.:-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! This is what I've been waiting for. Gorgeous shots, Carl!!
> 
> When I try to do this the photos always come out looking staged. You make it all look so natural.
> 
> Nicely done!! Keep 'em coming.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks René! Fun to take the photos, but there is a lot of "staging" involved. To be honest, I think you photos are excellent as well. I'm always so envious and appreciative of others' photos, and sometimes think mine look pretty mediocre in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

Well then, I guess it's like cooking. It always tastes better when someone else is doing it.😛

René


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC today;

















And a bonus lume shot before turning on the lights at work;









René


----------



## GoBuffs11

A little AR coating shot with a non-omega


----------



## NTJW

Quartz again









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

Speedy racing dial


----------



## Teppka

Landed today


----------



## weiserone

Newly acquired.


----------



## Artblue2004

Titan II said:


> Seamaster 300MC today;
> 
> View attachment 14518417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14518427
> 
> 
> And a bonus lume shot before turning on the lights at work;
> 
> View attachment 14518429
> 
> 
> René


She's a beauty, in all lighting conditions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Tag'd today

Love that white dial with black bezel


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova

Helson Shark Diver 45 brass









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## brash47

Continuing my traitorous ways!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I said goodbye to this today;









So I'm consoling myself with this legendary chronograph;









René


----------



## Titan II

Artblue2004 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster 300MC today;
> 
> View attachment 14518417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14518427
> 
> 
> And a bonus lume shot before turning on the lights at work;
> 
> View attachment 14518429
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, in all lighting conditions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you!! I couldn't agree more.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Ti Thursday


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Well then, I guess it's like cooking. It always tastes better when someone else is doing it.😛
> 
> René


Exactly!!:-d And that's I good reason why I don't cook!:-!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anrex

Sandwich.


----------



## borozgb

Seamaster..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Direnzo









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Recently back from service and I missed it badly...


----------



## brash47

Yellow Jacket









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a great weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## c3p0




----------



## netsurfr

PADI action while flying this AM. Who says divers don't make great pilot watches!


----------



## MeWatchYou

solesman said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7

Titan II said:


> Seamaster 300MC today;
> 
> View attachment 14518417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14518427
> 
> 
> And a bonus lume shot before turning on the lights at work;
> 
> View attachment 14518429
> 
> 
> René


Wow this watch is amazing and just love the pics. I'm debating saving for this one or the 1957 railmaster next, but your pictures make a compelling argument!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Titan II

dg8dg7 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster 300MC today;
> 
> View attachment 14518417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14518427
> 
> 
> And a bonus lume shot before turning on the lights at work;
> 
> View attachment 14518429
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this watch is amazing and just love the pics. I'm debating saving for this one or the 1957 railmaster next, but your pictures make a compelling argument!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

The nice pictures have more to do with the watch than the photographer...believe me. Kind of you to say though.

You have exquisite taste! The SM300MC and the 60th Anniversary Railmaster are both beautiful watches, each with its own strengths and weaknesses. I'm in love with the Railmaster as well. I've wanted one for longer than I've owned my Seamaster 300.

If you haven't already, my advice to you would be to visit an OB and try them both on. What the heck, try on all the models you think you might be interested in...might as well do it while you're there. If there is no OB near you an AD would also work, but they might not have all the models an OB would.

Regardless of which one you choose to pursue, remember to enjoy the journey.

Best of luck to you!!

René

Here are a few pictures for encouragement:

SM300MC in different light conditions;

















And the 60th Anniversary Railmaster when I tried it on at my AD;


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sculder




----------



## timmyj1982

Decisions.... Have a great weekend everyone!

Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beauty! Often - as in this case - the more monochromatic, the more beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

Time to admit, the FOIS is now my favourite watch! And I'm not going to try and understand why!







Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## ehansen

Mk II


----------



## malern

Happy October!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

carlhaluss said:


> Time to admit, the FOIS is now my favourite watch! And I'm not going to try and understand why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I feel the same. Although mine is not the FOIS you have, mine has, to me, a great story to go with it and it's a good ole basic pro! I love my Speedie and it's the one I look at most often. Unfortunately, due to the nature of my work....that piece doesn't go on my wrist daily lol.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Blue Daydate 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some color for today b-)


----------



## marcoscova

Pagani









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Titan II

Strap change to black gator;

















René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Strap change to black gator;
> 
> View attachment 14526647
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526649
> 
> 
> René


The black leather/gator on deployant is a great choice for the Speedy! Looks so good. The leather strap and deployant is also very comfy!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strap change to black gator;
> 
> View attachment 14526647
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526649
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> The black leather/gator on deployant is a great choice for the Speedy! Looks so good. The leather strap and deployant is also very comfy!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

Thanks Carl!

I love playing around with straps on the Speedy. It's amazing how much a simple strap change can alter the "personality" of the this watch.

On a separate note, I often think of the thread and pictures you posted here on WUS when you picked up your first Speedy Pro. You wrote about watching the moon landing with your father, and how that influenced you in getting the Moonwatch. You posted pictures of the small celebration at the Boutique. You were enjoying some bubbly with the staff. What a great experience that must have been.

Now, a few pictures to keep with the spirit of this thread. I'm still wearing this;

























René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Thanks Carl!
> 
> I love playing around with straps on the Speedy. It's amazing how much a simple strap change can alter the "personality" of the this watch.
> 
> On a separate note, I often think of the thread and pictures you posted here on WUS when you picked up your first Speedy Pro. You wrote about watching the moon landing with your father, and how that influenced you in getting the Moonwatch. You posted pictures of the small celebration at the Boutique. You were enjoying some bubbly with the staff. What a great experience that must have been.
> 
> Now, a few pictures to keep with the spirit of this thread. I'm still wearing this;
> 
> View attachment 14526895
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526893
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526889
> 
> 
> René


Wow! You do have a great memory! I must admit, that was a great time! Well, the FOIS is actually the watch I like better, but it still brings back those memories for me. More great pics. Thanks, René. For some reason, with this FOIS, I just like the brown leather strap so much, I don't think I will change it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Knives and Lint

Around the house today; nursing a bum knee, watching some football, and exercising my brain with some Tetris b-)... Wearing a birth year hand-winder DeVille


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

Hey everybody!! I hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.

A strap change for the SM300MC today. I'm moving from the OEM Barenia on OMEGA deployant to a mustard veg tan from Jan at Atelier De Griff;









For anyone who hasn't checked out Jan's website and online store, do yourself a favour and go have a look. He's making some beautiful, high quality straps. Even if you're not in the market for a new strap, there are some interesting articles to read as well.

The De Griff mustard veg tan on the wrist;

















Enjoy the rest of the day and have a great week ahead.

René

Disclaimer: I have no ties to Jan or Atelier De Griff, other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Teppka

Seamaster 300m


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Hey everybody!! I hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.
> 
> A strap change for the SM300MC today. I'm moving from the OEM Barenia on OMEGA deployant to a mustard veg tan from Jan at Atelier De Griff;
> 
> View attachment 14528407
> 
> 
> For anyone who hasn't checked out Jan's website and online store, do yourself a favour and go have a look. He's making some beautiful, high quality straps. Even if you're not in the market for a new strap, there are some interesting articles to read as well.
> 
> The De Griff mustard veg tan on the wrist;
> 
> View attachment 14528411
> 
> 
> View attachment 14528413
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day and have a great week ahead.
> 
> René
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no ties to Jan or Atelier De Griff, other than being a very satisfied customer.


Another excellent looking strap! Have to check him out!:-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fskywalker

DD Monday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cinjent

MustangMike said:


> Cruising weather is near...in TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me you didn't buy a car to match your watch.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

It's no submariner, but was feeling the vintage bond strap this morning. 20mm Premium Slim Vintage Bond from Moose Straps. Hands down the best $20 nato I have tried.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mad14

fskywalker said:


> DD Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfection.

One day I'm hoping to own a day date. Is it the 18239?

Do you have any picture on leather straps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Mad14 said:


> Perfection.
> 
> One day I'm hoping to own a day date. Is it the 18239?
> 
> Do you have any picture on leather straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it is an 18239. I don't have pictures on leather on that dial, below one on a Patek Phillip black alligator band with a silver dial it had earlier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Genéve 145.009 Chronostop (c.1968) on Eulit Perlon.


----------



## marcoscova

Boschet Cave Dweller









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## solesman

Beautiful shots as always Carl! May I ask what camera you use to take these? I recently bought an iPhone 11 Pro and still take crap shots!! :-d



carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14531709
> 
> 
> View attachment 14531711
> 
> 
> View attachment 14531713


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good on that NATO, Dan. |>


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

HiggsBoson said:


> Looking good on that NATO, Dan. |>


Cheers Ade. This one will be a strap monster. More incoming real soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

The Legend today, on Speedy Tuesday;









Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova

Curacao Blue









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Beautiful shots as always Carl! May I ask what camera you use to take these? I recently bought an iPhone 11 Pro and still take crap shots!! :-d


Thanks, Dan! I use an Olympus Stylus Tough 3. Had it for a few years. Point and shoot. It has an excellent macro/microscope setting, which I use a lot. I also got Pixlr, which is an online image editor. Has quite a few cool features, more than just sharpen, crop etc. Have to use my camera because I don't have a phone that takes decent pics.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delighted so see you are getting so much pleasure out of your Sub, Dan. One of those watches that looks good on just about anything as well, that NATO looks great.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MustangMike

Darkness on SpeedyTues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Not as good as Carl's shots, but at least I tried ;-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjofu




----------



## sjofu




----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 14534719
> 
> 
> Not as good as Carl's shots, but at least I tried ;-)


Well, thanks for the compliment. However, when I first saw the photo I thought "Wow, one of the best I have seen yet!" Really shows how deep that dial rests inside the case, without all the shadows. Well done!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

First really cool day here in VanCity...2°C. Brrrrrr!!









René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

carlhaluss said:


> Well, thanks for the compliment. However, when I first saw the photo I thought "Wow, one of the best I have seen yet!" Really shows how deep that dial rests inside the case, without all the shadows. Well done!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl, and yes, this watch is so difficult to photograph, shadows, reflections etc. I always liked your RM shot with with the leather jacket, the coolest pic of the watch I have ever seen...


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## kyledemo

My precious came all the way to me from Geneva! I really do feel like Golem right now lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Magrette Moana Pacific II









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MichaelB25

Don't worry. The car was in park


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Waiting for the patina to show









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gillja

Greek sun. My favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Wearing the one in the middle. Got this beautiful Omega leather box today.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## marcoscova

Szanto









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## BreitLight

My latest hunt and kill. I have been after one of these, with this bracelet, for a year. Finally found the perfect one and made the perfect deal. My other watches are now all being sold. It’ll be nice to free up the money and I’m sure my wife will be happy too!

It's funny. I saw these all over the place a couple of years ago. Then, when I decide I want one to try out, I can't find one for a year. The few I have found have been sold before I found them. I guess that's all part of the fun.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rfortson

Late Speedy Tuesday post. Was at Cape Canaveral AFS and visited Launch Complex 26, the site of the first US satellite, Explorer 1 (found the VAN Allen Belt). Also visited Complex 5, site of Alan Shepherd's launch (first American in space).









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste

Almost Friday


----------



## househalfman




----------



## transporter305

Speedy Thursday


----------



## fskywalker

BreitLight said:


> My latest hunt and kill. I have been after one of these, with this bracelet, for a year. Finally found the perfect one and made the perfect deal. My other watches are now all being sold. It'll be nice to free up the money and I'm sure my wife will be happy too!
> 
> It's funny. I saw these all over the place a couple of years ago. Then, when I decide I want one to try out, I can't find one for a year. The few I have found have been sold before I found them. I guess that's all part of the fun.


Congrats!


----------



## fskywalker

BreitLight said:


> My latest hunt and kill. I have been after one of these, with this bracelet, for a year. Finally found the perfect one and made the perfect deal. My other watches are now all being sold. It'll be nice to free up the money and I'm sure my wife will be happy too!
> 
> It's funny. I saw these all over the place a couple of years ago. Then, when I decide I want one to try out, I can't find one for a year. The few I have found have been sold before I found them. I guess that's all part of the fun.


Congrats!


----------



## MeWatchYou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

sorry for the decor, but bathroom lighting is the best light I'm getting these days


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## fskywalker

Titanium saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Rice and Gravy

BreitLight said:


> My latest hunt and kill. I have been after one of these, with this bracelet, for a year. Finally found the perfect one and made the perfect deal. My other watches are now all being sold. It'll be nice to free up the money and I'm sure my wife will be happy too!
> 
> It's funny. I saw these all over the place a couple of years ago. Then, when I decide I want one to try out, I can't find one for a year. The few I have found have been sold before I found them. I guess that's all part of the fun.


If you are going to have just one that's a fantastic choice. Well done. I've often thought of that with mine, I just can't do it. At least not yet.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

Big weekend energy from this 30th anniversary speedy pro on BluShark nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Two days in a row for the SM300MC;









René


----------



## mario24601

One of my 300s


----------



## gohmdoree

Mine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

At the Rio....


----------



## househalfman

gohmdoree said:


> Mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta stop posting that picture man haha.

Here's my SMPc on a WatchGecko strap...


----------



## southern bamboo

20+ years, worn daily for 15 or so. Never serviced, worn everywhere... Original everything


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## cybercat

'
Sunday afternoon, relax & recharge batteries...








'


----------



## RDK

Back on the wrist since one week:


----------



## lo_scrivano

Bond 2220.80 today


----------



## pets

Trying on some recently serviced 60’s hand-me-downs.


----------



## Titan II

Thanksgiving strap change today. From this, to this;

















Hope you're all having a good weekend so far.

René


----------



## v1triol




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## asingh313




----------



## Teppka

SM300m


----------



## gmads




----------



## avalvo

I have the same watch on the Bracelet. One of the prettiest Speedmaster ever. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rickpal14

Love this AT!!! It goes with just about any occasion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Guess what!!

Strap change today. From the De Griff mustard veg tan to the De Griff camel brown;









Not only does it look great, but it's soooo soft;









René


----------



## solesman

Very nice Rene. Jan makes some incredible straps!



Titan II said:


> Guess what!!
> 
> Strap change today. From the De Griff mustard veg tan to the De Griff camel brown;
> 
> View attachment 14548689
> 
> 
> Not only does it look great, but it's soooo soft;
> 
> View attachment 14548697
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Very nice Rene. Jan makes some incredible straps!
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what!!
> 
> Strap change today. From the De Griff mustard veg tan to the De Griff camel brown;
> 
> View attachment 14548689
> 
> 
> Not only does it look great, but it's soooo soft;
> 
> View attachment 14548697
> 
> 
> René
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan!

Yes he does. I've been very happy with them.

I'm actually starting to look at Genteel Handmade straps. I've got something in particular in mind and I'd like do give them a try. Genteel comes highly recommended by a great source. You've probably heard if him...KenG ?

René


----------



## anonymousmoose

IMO still the best looking chronograph around (sorry Speedy fans)


----------



## Titan II

Looking forward to our short work week.

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## brash47

Sunny Speedie Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> IMO still the best looking chronograph around (sorry Speedy fans)


If not THE best...definitely second best.









René ; - )


----------



## jkpa

Happy Speedy Tuesday boys and girls


----------



## transporter305

Titan II said:


> If not THE best...definitely second best.
> 
> View attachment 14551381
> 
> 
> René ; - )


Nah... maybe third, at bestb-)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

transporter305 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not THE best...definitely second best.
> 
> View attachment 14551381
> 
> 
> René ; - )
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... maybe third, at best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14551589
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought about that as well. Hmmm.....🤔

René


----------



## Titan II

Is it Friday yet??









René


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## transporter305

Titan II said:


> Is it Friday yet??
> 
> View attachment 14552987
> 
> 
> René


Yeah, man. It's Friday. Time to change the strap:-!


----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sy4ce

145.022


----------



## Titan II

transporter305 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet??
> 
> View attachment 14552987
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, man. It's Friday. Time to change the strap
Click to expand...

I don't know. This one is super comfy and soft. I think I might stick with it for another week and then maybe go back to the OEM Barenia.

All that being said, I'm pretty spontaneous when it comes to changing straps. I once tried to do it every week on the same day (Strap Change Sunday), but that never stuck. I'd find myself sometimes changing before of after the designated day.

















René


----------



## timmyj1982

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## MikeSunWest

Planet Ocean 2218.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Just some quartz watch I had laying around.....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Back on rubber


----------



## lo_scrivano

One of my favorites in the collection...


----------



## Gray_Panther

Painting a room.


----------



## casavova007

This one is my favorite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy at the PBR;

























René


----------



## anonymousmoose

No prize for guessing


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
42mm 2500 Planet Ocean








'


----------



## Gillja

An evening out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Seamaster Sunday, HAGD.


----------



## Titan II

On board with Seamaster Sunday;









René


----------



## brash47

I went Arnie on engineer today...I feel powahful! I'll be back!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

DD Monday










Happy week everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52 today ...








'


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Titan II

Good day, all!

Strap change for the Speedy this week. Going from the brown Hirsch Liberty to the "Classic Bond" from The NATO Strap Co.;

























Have a great week!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horrij1

It is Tuesday, so, you know...


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!! On The NATO Strap Co.'s Desert Dweller NATO today;
























René


----------



## anonymousmoose

Seamasters are the best! That wave pattern is just fantastic.

Omega should never have stopping making Quartz Seamaster alternatives. My father has the next gen black one and I helped a friend source a sword hands model. All great Quartz pieces with easy maintenance.


----------



## fskywalker

New to me Seiko SARB033; very nice watch! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

_ Seiko SARB035_


----------



## brash47

Speedie Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Speedie Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Wow!! Still not a blemish on that Hesalite. Looks beautiful!!

Almost makes me want to Polywatch my Hesalite. Almost...but not quite.

These hairline scratches and swirl marks are enough to make some folks cringe;

















...but I love 'em.

René


----------



## t.mur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Still  DD 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## anonymousmoose

Night time in Australia


----------



## chili1619




----------



## anonymousmoose

blowfish89 said:


>


What speedmaster is that? Its wonderful.


----------



## Teppka

GMT


----------



## Titan II

This beauty today;









I've owned my SM300MC for coming up on 4 years now, and I never get tired of admiring it's beauty.

It's such a versatile watch that is easily dressed up or dressed down. Here I'm wearing it with my old beat up Carhartt jacket. The thickness makes it less than ideal for very formal attire but, on a nice black or cognac croc or gator strap (or even the OMEGA barenia for semi formal) it can hold it's own.

One more picture;









I hope you all have a great day!

René


----------



## sanik




----------



## tdg2064

Racing edition speedy!









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

VicLeChic said:


> Speedy Racing


Still waiting to get this one back from Omega service. It's a beauty.


----------



## bobmredg8

I stopped by my local Omega Boutique and picked up this strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

The yellow on the dial and second hand really pops.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

GTTIME said:


> Still waiting to get this one back from Omega service. It's a beauty.


Thanks! Let us know once you get it back, I remember from your thread.


----------



## brash47

Another training day...still in the Speedie.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You old romantic you!


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> You old romantic you!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Back to the "Classic Bond" NATO today;

















René


----------



## ReactorMonk




----------



## fskywalker

Afternoon switch to the Seiko SARB033










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## koolpep

Switched back to the rubber strap today...had afternoon tea and shot this.... love this watch.


----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;









Have a good weekend, all!

René


----------



## keisuke_z

Switched to my GW for the rest of the day. Have a great Friday all!


----------



## MustangMike

25th for Bond 25










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This morning 









This afternoon


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## bobmredg8

The >15'000 GAUSS AT on my new Omega NATO strap. I'm loving it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L

View attachment 14579143


View attachment 14579121


----------



## joseph80




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Grandpa's Seamaster today...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Tag Heuer at church this morning.










Grat entry level premium marque watch!


----------



## Mad14

lo_scrivano said:


> Grandpa's Seamaster today...


That's stunning.

What's the reference number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc


----------



## Batchelor22

Have this rare beauty on today.


----------



## fskywalker

GMT Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Batchelor22 said:


> Have this rare beauty on today.


Beauty indeed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Batchelor22

I had that watch in past, still miss it!

QUOTE=fskywalker;50166363]GMT Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## fskywalker

Batchelor22 said:


> I had that watch in past, still miss it!
> 
> QUOTE=fskywalker;50166363]GMT Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


[/QUOTE]



















Beauty indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## lo_scrivano

Thank you! Ref 2848 Cal 501



Mad14 said:


> That's stunning.
> 
> What's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

This Seamaster 300 makes me seriously think about selling every other watch I have. I enjoy wearing it that much. I'm never bored with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Really digging the NATOs lately;









René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## anonymousmoose

At the risk of being labeled a traitor.... still wearing my lovely Tag


----------



## blowfish89

Heaalite crystals are the best


----------



## Gregger

Just picked this up Saturday for my birthday....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today. Definitely one of my primary GADA watches.


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Going with the SM300MC today;

























Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Gillja

Reverso Monday... Have a good week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy

Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## ReactorMonk




----------



## anonymousmoose

I've betrayed our brand for a three days in a row!

Sorry Omega, but this is the best looking Chronograph.


----------



## Artblue2004

Pulled my first auto out of the watchbox for the first time in a few years. Love this dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ReactorMonk said:


>


That is absolutely beautiful!! Thanks for sharing the picture!

One day I hope to add one of these to my arsenal.

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MustangMike

Darkside on a gloomy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Sloopjohnb

The sun is still strong enough for a lengthy balcony session on a day off.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14587007


STOP IT!

If you keep showing me that I'm going to have to force my friend to sell me back the one I sold him . Super watch, love it.


----------



## fiskadoro

Railmaster today


----------



## chili1619




----------



## Titan II

Another beautiful autumn day in VanCity.









René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy hump day y'all. Wristcheck&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A little fun 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Vintage Hummer.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

A little late, but what the heck. Speedy Pro for me today;









René


----------



## tekong

This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

Omega Railmaster...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wife: "what's the time?"
Me: "I'll have a look" 
Wife: "you were just looking your watch!!!"
Me: "I wasn't looking at it for the time"


----------



## sanik




----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Wife: "what's the time?"
> Me: "I'll have a look"
> Wife: "you were just looking your watch!!!"
> Like: "I wasn't looking at it for the time"


Awesome!! I wish I could LIKE this more than once.

René


----------



## tdg2064

Why did you have to send something so new to service? Seems way early for an omega?


----------



## kulit..

My SMP 300m 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedog76

Aqua Terra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

tdg2064 said:


> Why did you have to send something so new to service? Seems way early for an omega?


Who are you talking to???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

It's my little one's 2nd birthday today so picked out today's watch carefully...


----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> It's my little one's 2nd birthday today so picked out today's watch carefully...


Congratulations on your child's birthday. A fine choice of watch for a special day.

Did you buy the watch 2 years ago to commemorate the birth of your son/daughter?

René


----------



## Titan II

Back to the Classic Bond on Speedy today;









I think it's time for a strap change later today. Maybe brown suede? We'll see.

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your child's birthday. A fine choice of watch for a special day.
> 
> Did you buy the watch 2 years ago to commemorate the birth of your son/daughter?
> 
> René


Thanks! No. Just got it actually. I do have a Mark XVIII from 2017. It would be quite amazing though if he inherited a CK2915 reissue in his birth year one day.


----------



## nurseford25




----------



## solesman

Smokedog76 said:


> Aqua Terra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## jason10mm

Pumpkin beer, a speedy, and an inexplicable stormtrooper helmet


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

DD Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

This one yesterday although only briefly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14598405


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## MustangMike

This was my wedding day wrist gear Nov 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

MustangMike said:


> This was my wedding day wrist gear Nov 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you and your bride, Mike!!

Fine choice in wrist wear.

René


----------



## Titan II

Strap change for the Speedy this week. I went from having fun with some NATOs last week to this brown suede strap (Atelier De Griff) on OMEGA deployant;

























Have a good week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Ross13




----------



## Bama214

Speedmaster MkII today


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## EightEyes

Hoppyjr said:


>


Amazing photo of the Railmaster dial! I love it.


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## raze

Speedy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

G'day all!

So, today I'm wearing 2 watches: my SM300MC on my left wrist, and my Speedmaster Pro on my right.

When I awoke this morning and went to wind my Speedy, for the second time in a week, I noticed that it had stopped. On both occasions the watch was crown up on my bedside table.

I bought the watch brand new from an AD on February 14, 2015. So coming up on 5 years of ownership and I guess it's hinting to me that a service is in order.

I'm going to approach the AD about sending it back to Biel for service, as opposed to Toronto (not sure if there's a service centre here in Vancouver). If they won't accommodate me I'll talk to the OB.

Just a movement overhaul is all I'll be requesting. No cosmetic changes. Well, maybe a new Hesalite crystal. I really enjoy the light scratches and swirls so that's a big maybe.

Anyway, here are my wrists this Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## solesman

Wearing the PO for my 43rd year on this fine planet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Wearing the PO for my 43rd year on this fine planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happiest of birthdays to you, Dan!! Many happy returns of the day.

René


----------



## lo_scrivano

solesman said:


> Wearing the PO for my 43rd year on this fine planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday dude! Wish you the best of horological fortune in the coming years!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

New to me today. A 2006 Blue dial Aqua Terra. I had one of these in 2011 and sold it to Dan.

I have been on the lookout for one for a while so pleased to finally get one back.

The blue dial is almost impossible to capture on a camera phone.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## brash47

Havent got my smp yet, so have to settle for this little ole seiko...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Wearing the PO for my 43rd year on this fine planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Belated Dan!
All the best for 43 and onward!
I have you beat by a healthy 7 years, so call me the old guy, big fella!
Cheers,
Rob

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## transporter305

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Love your pictures and till today was envious of this blue watch. Not anymore:-d


----------



## lo_scrivano

transporter305 said:


> Love your pictures and till today was envious of this blue watch. Not anymore:-d
> 
> View attachment 14606109
> View attachment 14606111


Whoa! You have both? Congrats!


----------



## Mido

After saving and trying not to buy everything in sight, I finally have my first big guy watch. Well worth the effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## transporter305

lo_scrivano said:


> Whoa! You have both? Congrats!


Thank you! Both, plus Black 42mm PO8500 that will go on sale soon. Today is a happy day, my "collection" is perfect... in my OCD mind, lol.


----------



## transporter305

DP


----------



## alhassan




----------



## solesman

The Ti PO is gorgeous. Nice partner for your 300 



transporter305 said:


> Love your pictures and till today was envious of this blue watch. Not anymore:-d
> 
> View attachment 14606109
> View attachment 14606111


----------



## MDT IT

Speedy '99 and Clubman Cooper D


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sun's up 🌞.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## jatherly

Crepas Scuba 500


----------



## Titan II

Well, my Speedmaster is officially out of commission.

I'll be flying solo with this one until I can get my Speedy serviced;









Have great day, all!

René


----------



## claus1100xx

Don't see too many constellations on here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Finally get to see the special font 7 on my Seamaster Bond LE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Excellent watch!



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Great combo!


househalfman said:


>


----------



## sickondivers

#Seamaster


----------



## GoBuffs11

Great White


----------



## Smokedog76

GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

claus1100xx said:


> Don't see too many constellations on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that is worth posting, great looking watch,
wish omega payed closer attention to those, maybe giving it an iwc ingenieur/ vc overseas twist, 
there's no need to go porsche 'everything must look like a 911',
they can afford to take a risk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## marcoscova

Cadisen









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## kf3506




----------



## brash47

Work day on a motorcycle....need something I dont mind beating up....Arnie can handle it!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Titan II

Well, this is on my wrist today, and it will be that way for the next few months;









I sent my Speedmaster off for service today. Before I sent it off I put the bracelet back on. Thought I'd throw the Seamaster back on the bracelet as well;









Now the wait begins to get it back.

Have a good weekend, all.

René


----------



## kf3506




----------



## Ross13




----------



## Mido

I was sharing the news of my new Omega Seamaster with a dear friend and colleague who is also a big watch. After complementing my purchase, he went and looked for what he had just bought. I think my Omega stopped ticking out of embarrassment!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Loving how this looks on the leather nato strap!


----------



## fskywalker

DD Monday, happy week everyone! :cheers:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichaelB25

Mido said:


> I was sharing the news of my new Omega Seamaster with a dear friend and colleague who is also a big watch. After complementing my purchase, he went and looked for what he had just bought. I think my Omega stopped ticking out of embarrassment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm generally a fan of Yacht-Masters, but i'd rather wear your Seamaster than this specific reference.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Have a good week, all


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kf3506




----------



## Javyy




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## lo_scrivano

kf3506 said:


> View attachment 14618103


Wow never seen that model. What is that?


----------



## kf3506

lo_scrivano said:


> Wow never seen that model. What is that?


It's the 5240.50. Here's a good write up on it https://www.watchcollectinglifestyle.com/home/rare-bird-omega-dynamic-chronograph-ref-52405000-at-least-to-us-third-time-is-a-charm


----------



## jas1978

Love this watch.


----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing 44


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...and day #3 without my Speedmaster. Seamaster 300MC picking up the slack and filling in like a champ;

















Have a good week, all!!

René


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

CW Ombre.


----------



## Occipital Lobe

Aqua Terra 8900


----------



## Smokedog76

imranbecks said:


> Loving how this looks on the leather nato strap!


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Winstons88

Been on a Hami kick lately


----------



## transporter305

Felt like Seiko todayb-)

View attachment IMG_2657.JPG


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

mtbmike said:


>


That watch looks in really good condition! Did you get Omega to refresh the look or just a well looked after piece?


----------



## borchard929

Just came in yesterday. IMHO, it's the most beautiful watch I've ever owned.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

claus1100xx said:


> Don't see too many constellations on here!


That is one very nice sample. Congrats.


----------



## mtbmike

.


----------



## mtbmike

*Clean old Seamster*

Don't know the service history as I got this about 8 years ago on the forum in this condition. Was for my wife and she never wears it!



lo_scrivano said:


> That watch looks in really good condition! Did you get Omega to refresh the look or just a well looked after piece?


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

I will call today World Time Wednesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Hoppyjr

Railmaster on a kangaroo leather nato (with the flappy part removed). Strap from Toxic Natos.


----------



## MustangMike

My new Railmaster on a rainy day. Omega NATO strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

My 1997 Speedy. Makes me happy wearing it.


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Friday, happy weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## solesman

The symmetry with the new case and date window position make the AT perfect now. Great shot!



Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14627343


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

transporter305 said:


> Felt like Seiko todayb-)
> 
> View attachment 14621629


That looks very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee

*This just in........IN-CRE-IBLE PIECE!
















*


----------



## fskywalker

Seamaster Professional 150th anniversary 2232.30 (Ti) with the non AC dial 2230.50 WG bezel insert:










Love the factory case engraving on the crown side! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

TexasTee said:


> *This just in........IN-CRE-IBLE PIECE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

solesman said:


> The symmetry with the new case and date window position make the AT perfect now. Great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627343
Click to expand...

Thanks! Absolutely agree about the date window. I haven't looked at any autos since I bought it. This is bold, but I'll say that my rotation is complete.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedog76

SBGN001









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> That looks very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought that was a nautilus at first glance! Lovely watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> I thought that was a nautilus at first glance! Lovely watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mee too, wondering if its an actual Seiko model or a homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> mee too, wondering if its an actual Seiko model or a homage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Must be a homage. Looks a quality one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

transporter305 said:


> Felt like Seiko todayb-)
> 
> View attachment 14621629


Seiko Philippe?


----------



## MFB71

Photoshop 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

solesman said:


> Must be a homage. Looks a quality one though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the Seiko 5 above? I was wondering the same.


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

lo_scrivano said:


> Are you talking about the Seiko 5 above? I was wondering the same.


Photoshop. If that was real, it'd be on my wrist right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

liliver said:


> Photoshop. If that was real, it'd be on my wrist right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL OK! Totally got me I will admit!


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

lo_scrivano said:


> LOL OK! Totally got me I will admit!


Had me for a second there too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Love, love, love this thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Only thing about this beauty is being bothered enough to set the date when you haven't worn it in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

New to me Zenith Rainbow 01.372.400 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## fskywalker

Zenith Monday










Happy week everyone! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Time for a change after three months on the bracelet. This is the dark brown leather strap whoch normally comes with the 60th Speedy LE. I prefer that to the tan one which came with mine. And at the end of next week it will go on Nato for a short holiday. Have a good Monday, chaps.


----------



## issey.miyake

This Speedy today.

Whenever I think about another watch I just put this on the wrist and I can put my mind at ease (at least for the day!)


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## cybercat

'
Wearing the 14604M sub I finally got 5 years ago today ...
















'


----------



## Mido

The Seamaster is resting for a moment since this arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## tekong




----------



## oso2276

Some Ti on the wrist









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Omega mark 2


----------



## solesman

What a shot!! Well done!!



deepsea03 said:


> SM300MC


----------



## anonymousmoose

White Seamaster compromise


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## brash47

Yeee!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!

This is the second Speedy Tuesday that I'm enduring without my Speedy after sending it in for service on November 9th.

Thank God for this baby;

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smokedog76

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Ya gotta love this!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Daydate thursday! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudrei

Desk diving duties


----------



## Titan II

It's a frosty⛄ one;









René


----------



## solesman

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14638453


Pop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

PO LM LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## transporter305

Shades of blue...


----------



## solesman

transporter305 said:


> Shades of blue...
> 
> View attachment 14645053


If my PO LM LE didn't exist then this is the PO I would have. Love it in the blue rubber strap and deployant clasp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

solesman said:


> If my PO LM LE didn't exist then this is the PO I would have. Love it in the blue rubber strap and deployant clasp
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dan! Yeah, it looks great on blue rubber for sporty/casual look. I've got this to replace the PO 8500 42mm as my only bracelet watch. The SS PO became too heavy in contrast with my other watches, hence the Ti, plus I needed this beautiful blue dial. I do realize the LM LE PO is considered a very desirable model among the collectors and had its value going up through the years. Can you please explain to me why? Looking at it next to the regular 42mm 8500 PO, I don't see much of a difference cosmetically. About ~1mm thinner due to no sapphire case back and 2500 mov't vs 8500(supposedly superior and fully in-house). What am I missing? 
Thank you,
Greg


----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkayslay

Hello folks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Hey Greg,

The PO LM LE is indeed a hair thinner, has a solid case back, the dial numeral are the older style found on the 2500 reference PO's, but are applied rather than painted. The Seamaster writing is in red, the dial and bezel are a black version of the blue found on your Ti PO. It's basically a transitional model when Omega introduced these new technologies to market in the form of a 1 of 1949 limited edition.



transporter305 said:


> Hi Dan! Yeah, it looks great on blue rubber for sporty/casual look. I've got this to replace the PO 8500 42mm as my only bracelet watch. The SS PO became too heavy in contrast with my other watches, hence the Ti, plus I needed this beautiful blue dial. I do realize the LM LE PO is considered a very desirable model among the collectors and had its value going up through the years. Can you please explain to me why? Looking at it next to the regular 42mm 8500 PO, I don't see much of a difference cosmetically. About ~1mm thinner due to no sapphire case back and 2500 mov't vs 8500(supposedly superior and fully in-house). What am I missing?
> Thank you,
> Greg


----------



## solesman

Hey Greg,

The PO LM LE is indeed a hair thinner, has a solid case back, the dial numeral are the older style found on the 2500 reference PO's, but are applied rather than painted. The Seamaster writing is in red, the dial and bezel are a black version of the blue found on your Ti PO. It's basically a transitional model when Omega introduced these new technologies to market in the form of a 1 of 1949 limited edition.



transporter305 said:


> Hi Dan! Yeah, it looks great on blue rubber for sporty/casual look. I've got this to replace the PO 8500 42mm as my only bracelet watch. The SS PO became too heavy in contrast with my other watches, hence the Ti, plus I needed this beautiful blue dial. I do realize the LM LE PO is considered a very desirable model among the collectors and had its value going up through the years. Can you please explain to me why? Looking at it next to the regular 42mm 8500 PO, I don't see much of a difference cosmetically. About ~1mm thinner due to no sapphire case back and 2500 mov't vs 8500(supposedly superior and fully in-house). What am I missing?
> Thank you,
> Greg


----------



## solesman

I'd not considered putting my PO LM LE on a NATO, but that looks great!



mrkayslay said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

solesman said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> The PO LM LE is indeed a hair thinner, has a solid case back, the dial numeral are the older style found on the 2500 reference PO's, but are applied rather than painted. The Seamaster writing is in red, the dial and bezel are a black version of the blue found on your Ti PO. It's basically a transitional model when Omega introduced these new technologies to market in the form of a 1 of 1949 limited edition.


Sure, I got all that. Still don't understand what makes it so special. 99 out of 100 people wont see the difference with the regular PO8500 face. They sell for upward of $6K used while the brand new PO's can be had for around $4K and a used PO 8500 in good cond. for around $3K. Is it its rarity at 1948 pieces? What do you think?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

It’s all the little details too. The hands are slimmer than the 8500, bezel details too. It’s the summary of the total parts. Sure the 8900 43.5mm is similar, yet the beauty of watches is in the finer details that we all pour over. Is the PO LM LE worth the extra premium? I paid 10% off retail for mine so I’m the wrong person to ask  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Classic Francisco. Maybe I punted mine off a little quick? :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Classic Francisco. Maybe I punted mine off a little quick? :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

One more can hurt!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One more can hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha! Nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a great weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## chillsand

Lorier Neptune, still one of my favorites









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Stuhrling









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Since the weather has finally turned cooler, decided to replace the OEM SS bracelet with a Greg Stevens Design 20/20 Crazy Horse II strap that he custom made for my scrawny, flat 6.75" wrist. Like having a new watch.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## koolpep




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Speedy coffee








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Terrible photo but had to post one with the trusty beater from beautiful Turks & Caicos....don't miss the fan!


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## cybercat

'
... in the gathering gloaming









'


----------



## Titan II

Starting my 3rd week without my Speedmaster. Wearing my Seamaster 300MC;









Have a good week, all!

René


----------



## JustAbe

*Have a great Speedy Tuesday*
























Silver Snoopy


----------



## Apia




----------



## franco60

SM Bond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Been wearing this most of my long weekend in Waikiki.


----------



## oso2276

Franken









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83

My first Omega.


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52 today









'


----------



## Titan II

My usual;









René


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Double post. So in place of it....a NSFW gratuitous Grand Seiko naked 9f movement shot!


----------



## franco60

Ultraman on beads of rice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint

franco60 said:


> Ultraman on beads of rice


Lovely combo :-!


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy kinda Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Giving the PO & Railmaster a break, wearing my 'EDC' Hamilton Khaki DLC today








'


----------



## roknfreewrld

On Nato for a few cold rainy days here.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Just arrived! Loving my new Speedmaster Racing.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone! Enduring the third Tuesday without mg beloved Speedmaster. Wearing this today;









Have a good one, all!

René

Edit: I just realized it's Wednesday today. I must be losing my mind.


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone! (snip)
> Have a good one, all!
> 
> René
> 
> Edit: I just realized it's Wednesday today. I must be losing my mind.
> 
> Last edited by Titan II; 7 Hours Ago at 03:53. Reason: Apparently I'm lost in space.


I hate it when that happens! ' :roll: ' :-d

(P.S. Help me say 'Hi!" to Dr. Zachary Smith...)

'


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone! (snip)
> Have a good one, all!
> 
> René
> 
> Edit: I just realized it's Wednesday today. I must be losing my mind.
> 
> Last edited by Titan II; 7 Hours Ago at 03:53. Reason: Apparently I'm lost in space.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when that happens! '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (P.S. Help me say 'Hi!" to Dr. Zachary Smith...)
> 
> '
Click to expand...

Hey cybercat! Unfortunately I've never even seen one episode.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American neighbours;









René


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archimede today. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## claus1100xx

Turkey is ready!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My other driver. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Thanksgiving. The dog and I haven't left the couch in 2 hours.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## claus1100xx

A fall walk with the pumpkin watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## brash47

Track time.... solar up the Arnie









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SEIKO ARNIE !!!*



brash47 said:


> Track time.... solar up the Arnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Lou P

STOT, Save the Ocean Turtle


----------



## brash47

GS on the move!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Latest addition, good ole Speedy Reduced









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

The best. Nothing beats those waves and they never look great in photos


----------



## anonymousmoose

Apia said:


>


That looks brand new! How long have you had your Seamaster?


----------



## Takvorian




----------



## Apia

anonymousmoose said:


> That looks brand new! How long have you had your Seamaster?


Thank you ;-)
It is from 2007.
It has some scratches that can't be seen in the picture and a small scratch on the aluminum insert that I remove with Photoshop... ;-)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Vintage Omega Geneve from 1973

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Monday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## anonymousmoose

chriscentro said:


>


Chap I showed my PO to a few weeks ago bought this watch. I got a good looks at it side by side with my older model. They did a good job on the new one. The wave pattern would take some getting used to, and I'm sure I would. It's a solid looking watch, nicer than most Rolex designs and a fantastic finish.


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;









Have a good week, everyone!

René


----------



## Smokinsteel1

My old AT chrono on a blue suede nato. Love this watch....


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Expll









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

At the doctors today wearing this 









Switched the PO to bracelet this afternoon


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imagwai




----------



## Watchstudent

Really enjoying this combo for winter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## brrrdn

2234.50 :]


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Lou P




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## solesman

Bloody cold and crisp here in Surrey this morning. 15k run done and now at work walking the dogs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Blue DD Wednesday


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Bloody cold and crisp here in Surrey this morning. 15k run done and now at work walking the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful, Dan!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## anonymousmoose

Horrible day at the office, so taking photos of my watch.

I still find it amazing how a slight move of the camera, changing the lighting which affects the colour, can make one watch look like two.


----------



## iuprof

Tropic rubber today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## TaTaToothy

Great White!


----------



## Titan II

A lot of Seamasters today. I'll add another;









René


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega Railmaster on crocodile leather:


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## wongthian2

Recently overhauled with newer 1666 TC
Montage X-33 Fsx-31 stealth jet black by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
Montage X-33 astronauts Canada Arm by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Apia




----------



## anonymousmoose

I promised myself I wouldn't wear it to work often... but 3rd day in a row and here I am. Next year I'll be on the tools more often, I must leave it at home or risk scratching it. Thats what my SMP is for.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## fskywalker

Ti Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario24601

Rainy day in SoCal with my 300.


----------



## navjing0614

My new acquisition. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Threw my back out this morning. Found myself on the floor with no way to get up, and only my 300MC to keep me company;









René


----------



## SaMaster14

Swapped on the steel bracelet for the rainy weather in Los Angeles









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Morrisdog

Titan II said:


> Threw my back out this morning. Found myself on the floor with no way to get up, and only my 300MC to keep me company;
> 
> View attachment 14685369
> 
> 
> René


Nice watch .. sorry about your back. Hope things got better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz

I'm wearning a CASIO Edifice Link EQB-500 watch which I took off to photograph.









This version is pretty thick, but CASIO now has a thinner version of its Edifice watches with a 3.5 mm internal module - amazing for what they do.


----------



## Scale

PO 43.5 today 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Titan II

Morrisdog said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw my back out this morning. Found myself on the floor with no way to get up, and only my 300MC to keep me company;
> 
> View attachment 14685369
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch .. sorry about your back. Hope things got better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Morrisdog, I appreciate that...both the compliment and the well wishes.

I believe you have the same great taste.

Here's a couple more pictures...because I'm in bed, can't move, and bored out of my mind;

























I believe yours looks something like this;









Okay, I said a couple, and that was 4. I'm done now. Thanks again!

René


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## solesman

4 years of ownership and it's looking amazing! 



Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Tag'd again today

Love the white dial with the black subdial


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> 4 years of ownership and it's looking amazing!


Almost 5 years old now and Still my most commonly worn watch.. it's never once stopped in that time and I don't own a watch winder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> Almost 5 years old now and Still my most commonly worn watch.. it's never once stopped in that time and I don't own a watch winder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And keeping good time also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> And keeping good time also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was super accurate for the first few years.. not quite as accurate now but still very good.. it now gains about 30-60 seconds every month. I only change time with daylight savings and travel.

The bracelet it pretty scratched up..

My dilemma is when I should service it!! I shower with it on most days and also swim with it.. how long to seals last on a diver?? I don't want to find out the hard way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I’ve read the seals should be checked yearly and replaced as necessary. I’m sure Archer would tell you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

anonymousmoose said:


> Tag'd again today
> 
> Love the white dial with the black subdial


The Tag is nice, had to switch to the PO this evening.... had to


----------



## anonymousmoose

solesman said:


> I've read the seals should be checked yearly and replaced as necessary. I'm sure Archer would tell you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SMP has a pressure check only when the battery needs replacing. After about a decade of doing this, so far so good.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## SaMaster14

Sworn into the California Bar today! Broke out the GMT Master II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Congratulations!!



SaMaster14 said:


> Sworn into the California Bar today! Broke out the GMT Master II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clarosec

At my daughter's gymnastics practice...


----------



## SaMaster14

solesman said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Sworn into the California Bar today! Broke out the GMT Master II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


HUGE congratulations!! That's a great accomplishment. Best of luck to you as you embark on your new career.

Do you have a watch picked out to commemorate your accomplishment?

René

**Nice watch by the way!


----------



## Titan II

Late to the party;









René


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> HUGE congratulations!! That's a great accomplishment. Best of luck to you as you embark on your new career.
> 
> Do you have a watch picked out to commemorate your accomplishment?
> 
> René
> 
> **Nice watch by the way!


Thank you!

I am actually on the waiting list for a Rolex Submariner LV (Hulk), so crossing my fingers I get the call soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Cant believe I'm posting this here....but damn I'm actually impressed with this cheap vintage remake!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

brash47 said:


> Cant believe I'm posting this here....but damn I'm actually impressed with this cheap vintage remake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Liking the dial colour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

It is Tuesday after all.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Can't take this off


----------



## Doc_152

New strap for today. Old one was getting horrible.


----------



## Titan II

Another Speedy Tuesday without my Speedmaster. Trying to be patient;









René


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## wongthian2

dialonjacket larger image by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## carlhaluss

Seamaster Tuesday for me today.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Carl, you may want to reconsider your sale ideas ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Sloopjohnb said:


> Carl, you may want to reconsider your sale ideas ;-)


I just did yesterday! I think the Seamaster 300 is going to be a keeper. Anyway, I have calmed down now.:-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Henrik A

Today










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It be Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Sloopjohnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl, you may want to reconsider your sale ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did yesterday! I think the Seamaster 300 is going to be a keeper. Anyway, I have calmed down now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

Keep all three, Carl. That's one hell of a trio.

René


----------



## anonymousmoose

Oops wrong wrist


----------



## Sloopjohnb

carlhaluss said:


> I just did yesterday! I think the Seamaster 300 is going to be a keeper. Anyway, I have calmed down now.:-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That sounds like a very good decision, Carl. But I am obviously biased;-)


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Another Speedy Tuesday without my Speedmaster. Trying to be patient;
> 
> View attachment 14691667
> 
> 
> René


Soon soon Rene 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> I just did yesterday! I think the Seamaster 300 is going to be a keeper. Anyway, I have calmed down now.:-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I'm like that too Carl. Sub will probably be a keeper now :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :

Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire 
Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
Flight certified for space - Not this one.
Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
[At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
Never been on the moon.
Not limited, or special edition.
Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## brash47

I feel like doing curls all day. I'll switch wrists as the day goes on....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :
> 
> Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire
> Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
> Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
> Flight certified for space - Not this one.
> Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
> [At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
> Never been on the moon.
> Not limited, or special edition.
> Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
> And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


My grail!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :
> 
> Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire
> Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
> Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
> Flight certified for space - Not this one.
> Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
> [At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
> Never been on the moon.
> Not limited, or special edition.
> Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
> And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


My grail!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> My grail!!! LOVE it!





Gunnar_917 said:


> My grail!!! LOVE it!


Whoa!
Slow down fella.
Now that you've declared your interest, prices on the secondary market will soar.
Better mortgage your house to get one...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thx67

I almost sold this recently. What was I thinking?


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## SaMaster14

Feeling the steel on the Spectre 300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Very inspiring;



SaMaster14 said:


> Feeling the steel on the Spectre 300!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My weak attempt at imitation;









Happy hump day, everyone!

René


----------



## househalfman

I was playing with the idea of selling my speedmaster (and downgrading to something else) but after wearing this for the last 3 days, I just don't think I can...










* I'm pretty set on selling my blue SMPc but let's see what happens when I wear it this weekend


----------



## navjing0614

My ever reliable daily companion. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## navjing0614

My AT 41.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today on a Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II custom strap.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Rice and Gravy

For the last 18 days now.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichaelB25

Been rocking the D serial on a distressed leather strap recently, which I really like. Not a fan of modern 6-digit references on leather, but 4 and 5 digit subs I just love on them.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Winters636

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Constellation Megasonic 398.0819 (c.1973).


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

GMT Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Santa...hard at work already;









René


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wearing the king of chronographs today


----------



## Takvorian

A bit of Moonshine today


----------



## Scale

orange day 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually quite like this Rolex. What model is it please?


----------



## fskywalker

anonymousmoose said:


> I actually quite like this Rolex. What model is it please?


Thanks! 

White Gold Rolex Day Date 18239 on president bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I imagine my new AT will be my WRUW for a while.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## v1triol




----------



## navjing0614

AT for today. Love the 8900 movement. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


>


Who needs the new Bond watch anyway? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

A few pints whilst watching the football for me tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Sold this in 2013 and really glad it's back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

To sell or to keep?


----------



## solesman

MFB71 said:


> Sold this in 2013 and really glad it's back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That exact watch?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

househalfman said:


> To sell or to keep?


Haha. I'm the wrong person to ask. Too many regrets here :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Still wearing the King


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

😇


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MFB71

solesman said:


> That exact watch?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is Dan. Also, as you know I managed to get another blue AT. It's strange how we sometimes don't appreciate what we have and always looking for the next new one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

MFB71 said:


> Yes it is Dan. Also, as you know I managed to get another blue AT. It's strange how we sometimes don't appreciate what we have and always looking for the next new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's amazing and yes I get where you're coming from. Funnily enough I'm looking to pick up another Skyfall AT soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

White Wolf Wednesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Still the SM300MC for me;

















René


----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Had to do some remote ICT work at 2am...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## jd163

SMP getting wrist time it deserve.


----------



## Ross13




----------



## brash47

I have switched to World Time Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy Thursday


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Digging my new bracelet. (This is the re-issue, not vintage.)


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Roningrad

Re-igniting the flame! No matter how much i tried to put this on sale, I always have a change of heart. I’m such a lousy collector. Timepieces I acquire, stay with me.


----------



## MustangMike

New strap came in today!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Happy weekend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## navjing0614

This for today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Off to watch Star Wars 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

DD weekend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Went with this today. The AT blue wasn't a good fit for the color of the sweatshirt I am wearing









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP on Rubber


----------



## FBMJ

Enemy in the nest...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

FBMJ said:


> Enemy in the nest...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


We can team up for safety!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Vintage Seamaster 300 on omega grey nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## cybercat

'
Lazy Sunday at & around home ...








'


----------



## anonymousmoose

Driving down to holidays. Stopped for some Italian.










Arrived


----------



## sanik




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> DD weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That blue is soooooo good! Makes me desire the 36mm Datejust I tried on a month or so back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> That blue is soooooo good! Makes me desire the 36mm Datejust I tried on a month or so back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan! Your soon incoming Skyfall will solve that issue! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Thanks Dan! Your soon incoming Skyfall will solve that issue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You say that..... :-d it wore amazingly on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

This festive season thing is wearing me out.









René


----------



## Freyberg

ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 14719737


Nice short
She's a beauty


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


>


That dial!! Damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Today and everyday during the holidays

I'm so glad I ran into this colour combination by chance, I'd never have known it existed.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Christmas Eve golf. The greens are like hitting onto the cart path and it's tough to get the tee in the ground, but plenty of roll in the fairway. If you happen to hit it. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aw001

Zealande rubber on my SMPc. More rugged for the cold, icy winter.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## brash47

White Wolf Christmas last minute shopping!!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Can't resist a lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Lume shot (grainy) 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Speedy Tuesday!










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


That is a great specimen. Nice new strap as well

René


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

MustangMike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! And excellent choice of strap!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## carlhaluss

Dad's Omega Bumper circa1954


----------



## ryanb741

Yesterday's pick up. I'm super happy with it.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Merry Christmas  !!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stamsd

From yesterday, but wearing again. Happy holidays!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## brash47

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Roy Hobbs

Listening to some Tony Bennett Christmas tunes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Unlike the solar eclipse, this has become a daily occurrence..... around my wrist.


----------



## solesman

Merry Christmas Ryan!!



ryanb741 said:


> Yesterday's pick up. I'm super happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Merry Christmas all, hope you are having a good time. And just two hours now till the Boxing Day footie marathon starts...Turkey has to be squeezed in between afternoon games and Leicester v Liverpool.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Yep. I'll be heading out to watch Man U vs Newcastle followed by the Liverpool game 



Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 14729769
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all, hope you are having a good time. And just two hours now till the Boxing Day footie marathon starts...Turkey has to be squeezed in between afternoon games and Leicester v Liverpool.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## anonymousmoose

I haven't been able to take this off all holidays, but I'm back on the tools at work in the 2nd so more SMP and Tag wrist time will commence then


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Getting ready for an evening out and this is up in the rotation&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT 2535.80 on 1610/930 Speedy Band! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tdg2064

Another day, the same omega 









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Roy Hobbs

I put in a black insert on my 2231









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Three days old...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong




----------



## solesman

Lazy Sunday watching football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This









And then that


----------



## oso2276

Mark III









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## cybercat

'








Pic from Dec 17, wearing again today...
'


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Home office on New Year's Eve and time for the last 2019 watch pic. Happy New Year to all of you, hope you have a great start into 2020


----------



## Titan II

Happy New Year, all!!

If you're planning on going out and celebrating, please be safe out there.









My very best wishes to you all for a healthy, happy, and successful 2020.

René


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I'll switch to my speedy later tonight but for now...


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## colorblind




----------



## cybercat

'
Happy 2020 !









Railmaster 2503.52
'


----------



## Gfxdaddy

My last watch post of the decade, it's been a truly eventful year and it's only fitting that I mark it with the watch that commemorated my biggest life event of 2019 ... Wishing everyone a blessed and happy year ahead . What timepiece will you be seeing 2020 in with? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## MFB71

Wearing the Doxa which I picked up yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Knives and Lint

Happy New Year friends! My favorite watch to start off 2020 b-)


----------



## sf16

Happy new year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

HNY! Sorry no Omega today...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Back at work and have the blues


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster on GSD Crazy Horse II strap again today.


----------



## Skellig

Gets more wrist time than most Aqua Terra 150 Calibre 8900.


----------



## navjing0614

SMP 300 black









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Still sporting my 1040 *


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















René


----------



## kiwi71

AT 2503.80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

Changing it up with the Momentum Aquamatic II today;









Have a good weekend, all!

René


----------



## Tka92

anonymousmoose said:


>


Nice, I have the same one. The semi quick set date is quite a fun feature!

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Picked up yesterday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

indooors2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## imranbecks

Time and place...


----------



## bradurani

Seiko C515 1982









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Sassi




----------



## chillsand

Speedy weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

New Bremont to share time with my Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

...................


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Sassi

Exploring the local castle ruins.


----------



## cybercat

'
Lazy Sunday, other half asked if her Aqua Terra could play too ...
















'


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Last remnants of 2019, happy Sunday folks! (Currently wearing the same)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## ssalb




----------



## bobmredg8

ssalb said:


> View attachment 14757243


Nice! Here's mine.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This for Sunday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Another one.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lazy Monday on the couch


----------



## Titan II

First Monday of 2020;









Have a great week, everyone!

René


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

With new shoes...love it...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Quick snap. Fairly impressed with the iPhone 11 Pro nighttime shot in piss poor lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

This is a strap darling. I love how it changes the personality of the watch with different straps.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Two weeks in with a new VCO 4500V. Still lost for words.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Busy day. Almost forgot to post here. Same same today;









René


----------



## wongthian2

90s prebond two toned
prebond by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## imranbecks

I usually rotate to another watch by the 2nd or 3rd day, but I've been wearing this new guy for 5 days straight now!


----------



## imranbecks

I usually rotate to another watch by the 2nd or 3rd day, but I've been wearing this new guy for 5 days straight now!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Had to do some equipment disposals, revamp the process and train the staff how to do it. Wore this to work


----------



## Titan II

Happy hump day!









René


----------



## Ross13

Aqua Terra today.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## navjing0614

Changed to this. New strap...again...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eldo72

gen 3 flightmaster


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #ElectricBlue #NATO #SMP


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

va-va-voom


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Amazing timepiece but I've neglected this bad boy for a while now; letting it go as it's just not getting enough wrist time&#8230;first wear in months.

#wotd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Still the Seamaster 300MC;









René


----------



## anonymousmoose

BEEmaster


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## navjing0614

It's blue day.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Back on the NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Switched to this


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fskywalker

GMT saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Wrong forum


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Saturday afternoon waiting room shot&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Poor BoBo. I'm doing some work around the house and he's not happy with me. He's bored out of his mind.

















René


----------



## bobmredg8

Watching the 49ers v Vikings playoff game.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## shadash




----------



## imranbecks

I can't stop wearing this!


----------



## Titan II

Just the Railmaster today...😁;









René


----------



## fgarian




----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Just the Railmaster today...😁;
> 
> View attachment 14777675
> 
> 
> René


"Just" the Railmaster :-d

Wonderful watch! Huge congratulations! Great pic, too. Enjoy in the best of health and for a long, long time, as I know this will be a keeper.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> "Just" the Railmaster :-d
> 
> Wonderful watch! Huge congratulations! Great pic, too. Enjoy in the best of health and for a long, long time, as I know this will be a keeper.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl!!

And thanks for accompanying me to the AD to share in my experience. it was great to see you again and a real pleasure to have you along.

Yes, a keeper for sure.

Now I have to try to follow in your footsteps and learn how to take pictures that will do this beauty justice.

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## anonymousmoose

Took a risk, wore the PO to work and no scratches


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## b'oris




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

Snow day;

















Have a good week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## anonymousmoose

PO again today, but last time I wear it to work for a while. Ever so slight headline scratch when I had to jump on the 'tools' to help my staff.

I may get a transfer to another area in Feb, total desk job if I'm lucky. Then I'll wear it to work again. Unless I win the mega lottery. They'll be incoming posts weekly if that's the case.


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Coffee time


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy today on a horween leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## cybercat

'
Quick phone snap after late lunch...








'


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Well, this is the 10th Speedy Tuesday without my Speedmaster. Sent it in for service on Nov. 9th and haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.

In the mean time, I can continue to enjoy this beauty;

















René


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## swils8610

Loving the blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## imranbecks

Back in blue!


----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


>


That looks like British Columbia snow.

Rene


----------



## tel.oneill

Who loves you baby!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

This is my watch for the next few days while away!


----------



## fskywalker

AT Good Planet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 on croc


----------



## Sassi

Midsize SMPc in black.


----------



## cybercat

'
2500 42mm Planet Ocean








'


----------



## MuckyMark

Titan II said:


> That looks like British Columbia snow.
> 
> Rene


Correct, Parksville to be specific.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedog76

All time favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful watch!! And your pictures are amazing.

Rene


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Titan II said:


> That is a beautiful watch!! And your pictures are amazing.
> 
> Rene


Thank you Rene, much appreciated. I'm trying to get the hang of mobile photography, still have a long way to go. Check me out on Instagram @apt.1901 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand

Neptune









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

No change to the schedule here :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> No change to the schedule here :-d


Ever thought about setting the date, Dan? b-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

no surprise here either.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Ever thought about setting the date, Dan? b-)


Old photo ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

Changed to this. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

It's nice to see more 300MCs popping up these days. Lookin' good fellas..
and ladies, of course!









René


----------



## fskywalker

El Primero Friday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rice and Gravy

2fer today. Love these.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloak




----------



## Wolfy1909

My first Omega, Love it!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From last night: Seamaster 14744 (1958).


----------



## JP(Canada)

This, for the first half today...


----------



## Fokstom

Chevron 😉


----------



## Sassi




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Wolfy1909 said:


> View attachment 14791673
> 
> 
> My first Omega, Love it!


Congratulations!! That's quite a watch for your first! Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Fokstom said:


> Chevron ?


Looks great! How does it feel on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II on NATO today





​


----------



## dsouth

Seamaster Ceramic - Purchased 8 years ago and still keeps time at +2 seconds per day.


----------



## dsouth

Seamaster Ceramic - Purchased 8 years ago and still keeps time at +2 seconds per day.

View attachment 14796247


----------



## glg

My moon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rEvVoMaNiAc

Damn. Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## JStyles

Daily wear sapphire sandwich


----------



## navjing0614

Monday morning.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82




----------



## Titan II

60th Anniversary Limited Edition Railmaster today;









René


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

Bonjour Alexandre,

Those are some good looking straps. How are things looking for the 21mm rubber straps for the Seamaster 300MC?

Rene



Apia said:


>


----------



## Apia

Titan II said:


> Bonjour Alexandre,
> 
> Those are some good looking straps. How are things looking for the 21mm rubber straps for the Seamaster 300MC?
> 
> Rene


Hello Titan,
Thank you  
Unfortunately, we have no plans at the moment to manufacture Ruber Straps for this Omega model.
But maybe later 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

El Primero Tuesday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterClock

Speedmaster Moonphase. Such a great piece.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mik_82

masterClock said:


> Speedmaster Moonphase. Such a great piece.


Very nice Speedy...love the moonphase detail.


----------



## mik_82

masterClock said:


> Speedmaster Moonphase. Such a great piece.


Very nice Speedy...love the moonphase detail.


----------



## mik_82

fskywalker said:


> El Primero Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is that? Goes very well with the lighter dial.


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keisuke_z

Had a fun adventure discovering that my new-to-me POLMLE arrived with a loose caseback when it fogged up this morning! Got it dried out and properly sealed up quick and good as new again!


----------



## Sassi




----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


> Had a fun adventure discovering that my new-to-me POLMLE arrived with a loose caseback when it fogged up this morning! Got it dried out and properly sealed up quick and good as new again!


Scary!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

keisuke_z said:


> Had a fun adventure discovering that my new-to-me POLMLE arrived with a loose caseback when it fogged up this morning! Got it dried out and properly sealed up quick and good as new again!


Beautiful watch! Wouldn't it be worth getting it serviced to check that there is no harm done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OBB1044

I like this feeling when you get your new watch and everything what you do is easier and you do it with more energy (at least me).


----------



## keisuke_z

adg31 said:


> Beautiful watch! Wouldn't it be worth getting it serviced to check that there is no harm done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

My watchmaker checked it over before sealing it back up properly. Water never made it into the movement - just a speck that was enough to fog up. He's been at it for 30 years and is one of a handful of watchmakers left here in Vancouver so I trust him


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> It's nice to see more 300MCs popping up these days. Lookin' good fellas..
> and ladies, of course!
> 
> View attachment 14787407
> 
> 
> René


Back atcha René!










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Back atcha René!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Great shot, Rob!! I always enjoy your pictures of the blue 300MC. So much so that I try to mimic your photos;









René


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster today;









René


----------



## mik_82

Buchmann69 said:


> Back atcha René!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Blue bezel/dial looks stunning


----------



## mik_82

My blue beater...


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## story




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Trying out a fairly interesting combo with my Forstner re-isssue. It's kind working for me...

What do y'all think?


----------



## Titan II

Two days away from picking up my Speedy after its first service. In the meantime I'm wearing my Seamaster 300MC today;









René


----------



## 5959HH

GSD Crazy Horse II is my favorite combo on my Railmaster.


----------



## brash47

Banger watch today....and probably the best bang for the buck dive watch currently mass produced...the Mako II USA.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

SMP today and almost everyday. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Classic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

Speedy!


----------



## Gregger

Big and bold









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

Railmaster for me today;

















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Friday? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asfalloth

An Omega I've been lusting for for years after seeing the 007 commanders in white, but wanting a slightly more refined version 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce75

Speedy today.


----------



## brash47

Off to work.....dark things.....need a dark watch....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

Some pilot love


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## brash47

I'm asking a biased group today.....which chrono?









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

I love omegas but that particular Hamilton is one of my favorites and you just don’t see them that often. Id wear that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobmredg8

Leaving for Cliff Bells Jazz Club in Detroit to celebrate my birthday tonight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## anonymousmoose

Sick and in the emergency department today. Doctor sporting a Rolex Hulk and commented on my Omega.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Apia said:


>


What make is that strap?


----------



## Apia

anonymousmoose said:


> What make is that strap?


Hello,
It's a Zealande  It's my brand 
Here :

https://www.zealande.com/en/rubber-...5-tang_buckle-brushed/59-color_bracelet-white

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II this Saturday evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

bobmredg8 said:


> Leaving for Cliff Bells Jazz Club in Detroit to celebrate my birthday tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday, bob!! I wish you many happy returns of the day. I hope you had fun at the club.

All the best!

Rene


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Sick and in the emergency department today. Doctor sporting a Rolex Hulk and commented on my Omega.


Crikey mate!! I hope it's nothing serious, and you're back up and at 'em in short order.

Take good care.

Rene


----------



## asingh313




----------



## estschlimm




----------



## MFB71

Apia said:


> Hello,
> It's a Zealande  It's my brand
> Here :
> 
> https://www.zealande.com/en/rubber-...5-tang_buckle-brushed/59-color_bracelet-white
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Do the straps for a Planet Ocean 8500?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

MFB71 said:


> Do the straps for a Planet Ocean 8500?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no, only the Seamaster Diver 300m models and a lot of Rolex models too 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## estschlimm




----------



## bobmredg8

Titan II said:


> Happy Birthday, bob!! I wish you many happy returns of the day. I hope you had fun at the club.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Rene


Thanks. It was a great time last night. The lamb chops were "skewered" (Bond quote) 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Back in the fold as of yesterday. Putting it through its paces today, and for the next week.









Stay tuned for a thread about my OMEGA Sercice Experience.

René


----------



## franco60

Ultraman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sunny Sunday this really shines









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## bipin

'57 on Omega Brown Leather Strap









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


>


Stop it!! I just spent a thousand bucks on a service for my Speedmaster. I can't afford a bag of chips now, let alone a new NATO. Stop it!!

Rene


----------



## pwk

Mako XL
It’s the biggest watch I have but I think it wears well.


----------



## Artek

My beloved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

After some time on various straps, got to have some BoB mode (back on bracelet).


----------



## horrij1




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks

Titan II said:


> Stop it!! I just spent a thousand bucks on a service for my Speedmaster. I can't afford a bag of chips now, let alone a new NATO. Stop it!!
> 
> Rene


Well now you've made me post another one :-d


----------



## Titan II

Beginning the work week with the Railmaster;









It's shockingly accurate at +8 seconds over 15 days.

Have a great week, all!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Five days off are unfortunately coming to an end this afternoon


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## mik_82

My latest acquisition...


----------



## Titan II

Observing Speedy Tuesday for the first time in about 9 weeks with my freshly serviced Speedy Pro;









Keep an eye out for my LONG thread detailing my service experience...coming soon.

Have a great day!!

René


----------



## brash47

Yup, it's Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy on the way back home from work and the gym!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

In all the excitement of the arrival of the new LE Railmaster and the return of the Speedy Pro from service, the 300MC was starting to feel a little neglected.

Back on the wrist now, and in regular rotation;









René


----------



## brash47

Yesterday.....Speedmaster and Jocko Willink. Good combo for the day.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Doxa Sub300T for me tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> In all the excitement of the arrival of the new LE Railmaster and the return of the Speedy Pro from service, the 300MC was starting to feel a little neglected.
> 
> Back on the wrist now, and in regular rotation;
> 
> View attachment 14823395
> 
> 
> René


Hey Rene! I must've missed the post about the Speedy returning post service. I hope it turned out well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is so clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

2503.52.00 on what should definitely be a Thursday by now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Hey Rene! I must've missed the post about the Speedy returning post service. I hope it turned out well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dan!

Yes. I picked it up from the AD on Saturday.

I'm pretty happy with how everything turned out...so far.

They did everything I asked, except they did give the clasp a light polish. I wish they didn't, but I can handle that.

It's also running about 5 seconds fast over 4 days, which I'm stoked about. We'll see how long that lasts.









René


----------



## Roningrad

PO8500 on a not so often used Strap.


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Hi Dan!
> 
> Yes. I picked it up from the AD on Saturday.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how everything turned out...so far.
> 
> They did everything I asked, except they did give the clasp a light polish. I wish they didn't, but I can handle that.
> 
> It's also running about 5 seconds fast over 4 days, which I'm stoked about. We'll see how long that lasts.
> 
> View attachment 14824243
> 
> 
> René


That's amazing accuracy for a Speedmaster! She looks brand new too. Enjoy my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> That's amazing accuracy for a Speedmaster! She looks brand new too. Enjoy my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan!

Yeah, the accuracy is a little uncharacteristic of a Speedy. That's why I said we'll see how long that lasts.?

She was in pretty good shape when I sent her off...a few very minor scrapes and scratches here and there. The worst was obviously the clasp, which wasn't bad either. I'm not sure why they decided to brush it. Oh well.

I'm happy to have her back.

I'm trying to work out the best way to rotate her with the Seamaster and Railmaster.

Wearing the Railmaster today;

















René


----------



## MFB71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd163

Speedy on Rios Shark skin strap


----------



## v1triol




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockarruda

Here is mine!


----------



## mik_82

Speedy Friday!


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster for me today;









René


----------



## bounce75

Speedmaster for me too.


----------



## Relo60

Watch of the day:-!

Enjoy your weekend😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre tonight/this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mal Sorrell

Had this for 3 months now and wear it everyday, absolutely love it.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SM300MC;

View attachment 14832545


René


----------



## tenurepro

Enjoying my SMPc on leather in the snow today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageWatchGuy

14kt gold honeycomb automatic from 1950s


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View attachment 14833001


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld

Still this.


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster past couple of days.


----------



## orangenSaft

Randomly broke my 10k PR on today's run, so randomly drinking champagne. Treat yo' self!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowpeak

Same s yesterday...giving the Speedy a break.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My other favorite 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Stowa Manual wind chrono


----------



## Titan II

Starting my work week off with the Seamaster 300MC;









René


----------



## sf16

Titan II said:


> Observing Speedy Tuesday for the first time in about 9 weeks with my freshly serviced Speedy Pro;
> 
> View attachment 14820647
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out for my LONG thread detailing my service experience...coming soon.
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> René


Looking forward to it since I have an RM with Omega service and don't know what to expect. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

Seamaster 👍


----------



## mik_82

Old classic...


----------



## lacticacidjunky

Four months new and getting better every day.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Wavy-dialed Wednesday!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cybercat

'
His 'n' Hers ...









Afternoon phone snap from the coffee shop ...








'


----------



## masterClock

Good Morning watch community!


----------



## Turpinr

Good afternoon


----------



## asfalloth

Still attached to this one 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang

Got my Broad Arrow "Replica" on today, what an unfortunate name... But to me, a very under appreciated Speedy iteration.


----------



## josiahg52

I agree, it's a fantastic watch with a strange name. A little different than the run of the mill Speedmasters out there. Picked mine up for $1100 years ago and after a needed service and repair, it's a great watch again.


----------



## Titan II

The Railmaster;

View attachment 14844007


René


----------



## DavidTam

My 105.012 Speedmaster. Purchased it to celebrate a major milestone in my business.

View attachment IMG_20190427_133812_015.jpg


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samson66

Pic from yesterday but still wearing today 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mrkayslay

Hi folks. Was in a rush and didn't get a chance to change the date


----------



## brash47

The desk diving environment required a very heavy gigantic tool today!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Railmaster again


----------



## mik_82




----------



## fskywalker

AT Good Planet back on Ti bracelet :-!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Artek

Have a good weekend everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Ti Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sabot03196




----------



## keisuke_z

Plugging away at my thesis today... keep getting distracted by my watch though!


----------



## Titan II

Out to dinner with the Railmaster. Notice The Big Watch Book on my lap;

















René


----------



## cybercat

'
View attachment 14854263

'


----------



## tenurepro

keisuke_z said:


> Plugging away at my thesis today... keep getting distracted by my watch though!


Is you thesis titled : 'Omega and the rise of the watch idiot savant syndrome in the developed world'? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

It's a gloomy, wet, grey day here in N. Dallas so it's the GSOTM Meteorite for me today.


----------



## timmyj1982

Been in the watch box too long. This one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Artek

Happy Sunday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bassplayrr

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oooh, I love the blue hands and indices on the white dial. Beautiful watch.


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

bassplayrr said:


> Oooh, I love the blue hands and indices on the white dial. Beautiful watch.


Thanks! Here on Omega OEM barenia leather:










and on Jean Rousseau blue cordura:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

bassplayrr said:


> It's a gloomy, wet, grey day here in N. Dallas so it's the GSOTM Meteorite for me today.
> 
> View attachment 14855095


How do you like your GSOTM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

July 16th, 1969. It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...President Johnson? Is that you?









René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## Titan II

Have a great week, everyone!









René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Speedy Presidents' Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The love affair continues









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Zenith Tri-color Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lazy Tuesday


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## BrooklineWatch




----------



## Stevaroni

2254...


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## keisuke_z

tenurepro said:


> Is you thesis titled : 'Omega and the rise of the watch idiot savant syndrome in the developed world'?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be amazing, hahaha. It'd fit right in under the social sciences and psychology!


----------



## brash47

So I got my wife into watches with a beautiful Oris Aquis 39.5 last year.....she saw it and picked it lol.

Well, she just found another one....I couldn't argue....its a stunner. Were a mad pair now....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## v1triol




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















René


----------



## keisuke_z

Newest addition to the collection! I've got too many SMPs now...


----------



## joseph80




----------



## bassplayrr

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! Here on Omega OEMbarenia leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on Jean Rousseau blue cordura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For whatever a stranger's vote is worth... that blue cordura just plain works. Beautiful.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## Titan II

1957 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Railmaster;

















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

This

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

1972 Omega DeVille









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davetay

HAGWE!


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## lukeap69

Railmaster with my new fabric strap.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## chillsand

Dynamic day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

Finally rested my SMP for this.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503 on bracelet for a stroll by the sea into town...








'


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45 for me today...


----------



## solesman

Heading out for a few beers before dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd163

Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## wongthian2

Midsized 36mm Bond on a leather strap
good by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## Walshspw

Trying out the Nato


----------



## PJMED

wongthian2 said:


> Midsized 36mm Bond on a leather strap
> good by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


Nice combination with the brown strap.


----------



## Davetay

Great Sunday!


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cybercat

'
After midnight...








'


----------



## PJMED

It's not a particularly good photo but I haven't posted something in years. So might as well go for it.


----------



## tenurepro

Walshspw said:


> Trying out the Nato


Yummy nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## joseph80




----------



## navjing0614

Always go back to this. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Back on the bracelet to begin the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

The sunshine makes the dial even more mesmerizing.

Regards

Wolfgang


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, everyone!

















René


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

What a beauty! I still catch myself just staring at it.

















René


----------



## MustangMike

Time to throw the ball!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Still on Nato!


----------



## gohmdoree

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 14887005
> 
> 
> Still on Nato!


That looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Racing stripes









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## BeauR

Decided to wear my Gold Constellation today (non pie pan). I rarely wear it but I always get a kick out the engraving on the original presentation case back. lol.
This watch was my first Omega.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidTam

View attachment OmegaSpeedmasterMagazine-2.jpg


Ever since I was young, I had a fascination with space and the race to the moon was definitely one of the highlight of human dedication, sacrifice and achievement. For this reason, I got the Omega Speedmaster ref 105.012 in 2018 as a marker for my own professional career. Every time I wear it, it reminds me of this milestone and the journey that I'm still on.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Very nice combo



wongthian2 said:


> Midsized 36mm Bond on a leather strap
> good by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## transporter305




----------



## BeauR

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DavidTam said:


> View attachment 14888729
> 
> 
> Ever since I was young, I had a fascination with space and the race to the moon was definitely one of the highlight of human dedication, sacrifice and achievement. For this reason, I got the Omega Speedmaster ref 105.012 in 2018 as a marker for my own professional career. Every time I wear it, it reminds me of this milestone and the journey that I'm still on.


Hi David!! Welcome!

That's a great photo of a fine specimen. Please stick around and share more of your photos.

Rene


----------



## MFB71

Better pictures of a very unusual Speedmaster


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on RedRockStraps canvas.

View attachment DSC_1280-Edit.jpg


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## navjing0614

My daily companion.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

Aqua Terra! My favorite watch


----------



## francorx

Just arrived today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

francorx said:


> Just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your new Seamaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Wearing my Planet Ocean today. It's 9 years since picked up this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## bassplayrr

It's the Big Blue for me this evening.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## PJMED

bassplayrr said:


> It's the Big Blue for me this evening.
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

Solo Omega


----------



## DaveandStu

600 today..top day gent's 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

My







Chrono King again today

PO is on the wrist ready for tomorrow. I cant get enough of this watch.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy


----------



## Mad14

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you got a SOTC thread? I've seen your Aqua Terra, Day Date and Zenith which are all amazing just wondering if you have a group photo?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Mad14 said:


> Have you got a SOTC thread? I've seen your Aqua Terra, Day Date and Zenith which are all amazing just wondering if you have a group photo?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't have a group photo, will do it soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidTam

Titan II said:


> Hi David!! Welcome!
> 
> That's a great photo of a fine specimen. Please stick around and share more of your photos.
> 
> Rene


Thanks Rene. Will do!


----------



## DavidTam

View attachment OmegaSpeedmasterMagazine-1.jpg


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster Monday;

















Good week, all!!

René


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> Railmaster Monday; (snip)
> 
> René


Hi René, & Railmaster Tuesday here... :-!


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Hi René, & Railmaster Tuesday here... :-!
> 
> View attachment 14901235
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901229


Hi cybercat.

That is a great Railmaster as well. Years ago I fell in love with the classic and elegant design of the CK2914, but that watch was definitely out of the question. Not only was I not knowledgeable enough about the vintage world, but the price for a good example was prohibitive. I eventually set my sights on a 36mm which proved to be very elusive. I couldn't have been happier when OMEGA announced the imminent release of the Railmaster in the Trilogy series. It was just by pure luck, and the generosity of my AD, that I was actually able to acquire one. I'm beyond happy.

By the way, I always enjoy your pictures of the Railmaster. Thanks for sharing them.

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OBB1044

Close-up of my AT 8900 dial


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## reyn_l

This SD43 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## mario24601

This junk:


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Tuesday! I don't like this cheapo leather strap on it. Need to upgrade that, but will switch back to bracelet in the meantime.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Its Tuesday!!!!! Mid day shadow.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## keisuke_z

Successful bezel mod... quite loving this look even though I know it's sacrilege to some!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## iam7head

Speedy for wed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

SMPc 36.25mm today.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roy Hobbs

2231.50









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

A keeper for sure.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

I would be surprised if anyone can ID this watch.


----------



## Titan II

Tom-HK said:


> I would be surprised if anyone can ID this watch.
> 
> View attachment 14905351


I'm no expert but it looks like an OMEGA Seamaster.😁

René


----------



## Tom-HK

Titan II said:


> I'm no expert but it looks like an OMEGA Seamaster.��
> 
> René


You would think so but it is not. It is a genuine Omega and it has been back for servicing a few times so I can assure you that all parts are original, however it is not technically a Seamaster.


----------



## imranbecks

Chilly night here in Doha.


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC for humpday;

















René


----------



## Titan II

Tom-HK said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but it looks like an OMEGA Seamaster.��
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so but it is not. It is a genuine Omega and it has been back for servicing a few times so I can assure you that all parts are original, however it is not technically a Seamaster.
Click to expand...

If it's been back to OMEGA for servicing, and has all original parts, that would mean the dial is original as well. The dial says Seamaster, so wouldn't that, technically, make it a Seamaster?

René


----------



## Tom-HK

Titan II said:


> If it's been back to OMEGA for servicing, and has all original parts, that would mean the dial is original as well. The dial says Seamaster, so wouldn't that, technically, make it a Seamaster?
> 
> René


It's a prototype Megaquartz from 1975 with an experimental 4.19 MHz oscillator. The case was taken from an old tuning fork model and the dial from an old Seamaster but it is neither an electronic hummer nor an automatic. Inside lies probably the most precise movement that Omega ever made with an annual drift of under 5 seconds.


----------



## Titan II

Tom-HK said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's been back to OMEGA for servicing, and has all original parts, that would mean the dial is original as well. The dial says Seamaster, so wouldn't that, technically, make it a Seamaster?
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> It's a prototype Megaquartz from 1975 with an experimental 4.19 MHz oscillator. The case was taken from an old tuning fork model and the dial from an old Seamaster but it is neither an electronic hummer nor an automatic. Inside lies probably the most precise movement that Omega ever made with an annual drift of under 5 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 14905425
Click to expand...

Wow!! Intersting.

So this was assembled by OMEGA in it's current form in 1975?

René


----------



## Tom-HK

Titan II said:


> Wow!! Intersting.
> 
> So this was assembled by OMEGA in it's current form in 1975?
> 
> René


Its current form includes a replacement battery clamp and strap, but the originals have been preserved and can be switched back onto the watch quite easily if need be. The original leather strap was quite fragile after 40 years and when Omega tested the movement they determined that it would perform better with a different battery than originally spec'd.


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Tom-HK said:


> I would be surprised if anyone can ID this watch.
> 
> View attachment 14905351


That is a 1992 Omega/Sony Collaboration Limited Edition 16 inch color television 

Awesome watch I'm just kiddin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

My usual daily wear is my X-33, but today was the SBGA211 Snowflake at work and the 26470 Safari when I got home. Trying to justify the ever expanding collection by wearing/swapping more.


----------



## Titan II

bassplayrr said:


> My usual daily wear is my X-33, but today was the SBGA211 at work and the 26740 Safari when I got home. Trying to justify the ever expanding collection by wearing/swapping more. 😛


My friend, you should be rockin' the $#/+ outta that AP. How about a few more snaps?

René


----------



## bassplayrr

Titan II said:


> My friend, you should be rockin' the $#/+ outta that AP. How about a few more snaps?
> 
> René


Hahaha, thanks dude! I have the (best possible) problem of having a fair number of watches to rotate through, but I do the best I can. This is a newer addition to the collection, but it's quickly becoming a favorite. There's just something very special about that champagne/root beer dial to me.

Regardless, I sincerely appreciate the kind comment.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

bassplayrr said:


> Hahaha, thanks dude! I have the (best possible) problem of having a fair number of watches to rotate through, but I do the best I can. This is a newer addition to the collection, but it's quickly becoming a favorite. There's just something very special about that champagne/root beer dial to me.
> 
> Regardless, I sincerely appreciate the kind comment.


That's an amazing piece. I hope to someday own something from AP - either a RO or ROO of some kind. I've got some research to do and plenty of time, but wow, yours looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol




----------



## PRabbit

Going with the Far East today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Last night I decided to change back from strap to OEM bracelet. Although some have complained of being unable to get an optimal fit with this particular bracelet, for me the fit is so ideal I'm unaware the watch is even on my wrist.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## tel.oneill

Love this one, runs like a dream.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II again today... but I did get in an early workout, so I have the trusty stainless steel Apple Watch with me as well (don't worry, I don't wear both at the same time...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

She can't read time, let along numbers, but she likes her watch


----------



## maxwatch72

Trying on inexpensive Barton leather strap on my PO today. That will help me decide if I splurge for better leather...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre x Gucci on this fine Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster x Ariat for me today.









Have a great weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> She can't read time, let along numbers, but she likes her watch


Which one of these is more durable? This may help me decide on my next purchase.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Speedy Friday at the hotel after a long day of work.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iuprof

Tropic rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Saturday night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

this arrived last week brand new. first pictures in all its titanium glory


----------



## willydribble

double post


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## unclesandy

New pick up, absolutely love this thing. 
366.0843 Seamaster "TV Dial".









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bassplayrr

Likely not everyone's cup of tea, but as a Bond fan I get a kick out of all the little details.










Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luke31

Today's a good day for the Speedy on a Rios Rally Strap.


----------



## StiffFingers

Wearing my good old Speedy Moonphase today


----------



## Titan II

This one today;









Have a great week, everyone!

René


----------



## PRabbit

Desk diving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

And still on Nato


----------



## anonymousmoose

Back on bracelet


----------



## PRabbit

Tried this on a leather strap a few times and I just can't get myself in to it. Have to stay on the bracelet I suppose









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## thx67

super impressed with this watch. The dial changes from jet black to grey in differing light. Sometimes the waves are barely visible, other times they're almost 2 tone black and grey.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

EDC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sticking to protocol with my Speedmaster today. Happy 9th Speedy Tuesday of 2020;









René


----------



## wongthian2

midsized 2551.80
top view by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

My one and only GS making an office appearance today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Going with the Railmaster Moonphase LE today;









René


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## schnitzerphoto

One more day with the Speedmaster Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## sf16

Back from warranty service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## issey.miyake

sf16 said:


> Back from warranty service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch!

What happened to it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PeterA

My lunch view


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Seamaster..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

issey.miyake said:


> Love this watch!
> 
> What happened to it if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! The rotor was incredibly loud. I could hear it come to a rest and it was driving me crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

This today ,


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good morning









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## fskywalker

Titanium Monday; have a nice week everyone! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!!









René


----------



## wongthian2

midsized version 2551.80
window good by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## fskywalker

SMP 150th Ti 2232.30.00










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Astacun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









René


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

It's been a while since I've posted but today it's my relatively new BB58 for Tudor Tueaday. The Speedy may be getting a little jealous.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## transporter305

EP Tuesday


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Yikes - that's beautiful

Q


fskywalker said:


> Titanium Monday; have a nice week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Titan II

Happy humpday, everyone!! It's hard to believe we're almost halfway through March already. I'm wearing my 300MC today;

















René


----------



## solesman

Signs of the times....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

First speedy and I'm in love 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Today


----------



## fastenerhouse

Cheers.


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

This one bump my SMP300 for today. Still fresh from yesterday and so the honeymoon phase begins. 
What can I say....beautiful...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I still can't believe it. So stoked to have this one in the stable;

















Be safe, everyone.

René


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Railmaster


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

schnitzerphoto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!!

René


----------



## emgee79

my latest addition, and probably my last for a while. I've been wanting this one for a while:


----------



## gamechannel

Delete


----------



## gamechannel

View attachment 14945755


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## nick10




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

300mc on the DSOTM strap 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Titanium Saturday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## Majh

Slightly different environment for Speedy


----------



## lo_scrivano

Not wearing a watch right now. Home bound. Just arranging and staring at these...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## iuprof

Suunto today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

A little late to the party. Oh well! This one today;

























René


----------



## watch_i_need

This just in. New member of the PO club!


----------



## watch_i_need

Delete double post.


----------



## lo_scrivano

watch_i_need said:


> This just in. New member of the PO club!
> 
> View attachment 14951833


Very nice! 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Titan II

watch_i_need said:


> This just in. New member of the PO club!
> 
> View attachment 14951833


Congrats fellow Canuck!! And welcome to the OMEGA family.

That's a beautiful GMT!! We don't see many of them around here so thanks for sharing. I for one am looking forward to seeing more of that watch around here.

Let us know what you think of it once you've had a chance to wear it for a bit.

Rene


----------



## watch_i_need

Titan II said:


> Congrats fellow Canuck!! And welcome to the OMEGA family.
> 
> That's a beautiful GMT!! We don't see many of them around here so thanks for sharing. I for one am looking forward to seeing more of that watch around here.
> 
> Let us know what you think of it once you've had a chance to wear it for a bit.
> 
> Rene


Thanks! It was actually a toss up with the Seamaster 300 MC that you're sporting with the Timmy Ho. The GMT is a bit of a sleeper IMO. I do plan on sharing my thoughts on it soon. So far, I'm in the honeymoon period!


----------



## Titan II

watch_i_need said:


> Thanks! It was actually a toss up with the Seamaster 300 MC that you're sporting with the Timmy Ho. The GMT is a bit of a sleeper IMO. I do plan on sharing my thoughts on it soon. So far, I'm in the honeymoon period!


A sleeper for sure.

I'm more of a three hander kinda guy. The least amount of complications the better for me. Except for my Speedy...of course.

The 300MC is a great watch. Something for you to aim for next maybe?

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Still on SMP 150th Titanium :cheers:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrZeke

This weekend's choices!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Last day in Mexico









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I'm wearing the Railmaster today as I do the housework. I'm going to need it's amagnetic properties as I dust the speakers and computers.









I also noticed that my Railmaster doesn't have a seconds hand. Should I send it in to OMEGA under warranty, or would you recommend I wait to have that addressed upon its first service?

That's a joke btw.

René


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## HDK

went out for a drive, best way to social distance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim

Tag today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC on DAS


----------



## fskywalker

Good Planet AT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Been so busy today just realized I didn't post my daily;









Have a great week, all! Stay healthy.

René


----------



## Champb1985

Today's working from home watch. Let's not forget, wash your hands and your watches. Keep safe watch lovers.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danny T

New addition










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80

Happy 40th to me! Been waiting a while for this one.


----------



## Gray_Panther

Just scored this for a sweet deal while my AT is out for service again.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!

















René


----------



## sanik




----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## v1triol




----------



## brash47

So...I've been searching forever, got close a few times. I finally pulled the trigger on a grail watch.

The 2541.80.00...these pics suck, but this watch is gorgeous and the dial blows me away.

My second Omega. I'm so excited for this watch!!!!


----------



## fskywalker

brash47 said:


> So...I've been searching forever, got close a few times. I finally pulled the trigger on a grail watch.
> 
> The 2541.80.00...these pics suck, but this watch is gorgeous and the dial blows me away.
> 
> My second Omega. I'm so excited for this watch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## fskywalker

brash47 said:


> So...I've been searching forever, got close a few times. I finally pulled the trigger on a grail watch.
> 
> The 2541.80.00...these pics suck, but this watch is gorgeous and the dial blows me away.
> 
> My second Omega. I'm so excited for this watch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## brash47

My proud duo!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> My proud duo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That's a great one-two combination right there. Congratulations on your latest acquisition! You should be commended for you patience and perseverance.

Rene


----------



## Pazzo

..this...


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 MC for me today;

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Evening switch to EP 38 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2

the midsized version 2551.80
dial closer by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## brash47

Not coming off the wrist any time soon. Here's some more pics of my quest watch!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Seamaster 300m


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined

double post -apologies


----------



## ToBeDetermined

fskywalker said:


> Evening switch to EP 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful - watch, strap, shot! Bellissimo!


----------



## MrZeke

bobmredg8 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! Just wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

SMP 150th on Snoopy 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan24

Brand new Hirsch Lucca Gold strap.


----------



## Trel

I'm stuck at home so I have no need to wear a watch.

Here's what I would be wearing, one of these in any case.  A 39.5mm Planet Ocean 8800 or a Globemaster.


----------



## fskywalker

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Jon!:-!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Love Omega









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

epezikpajoow said:


> Love Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Nice collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Which reference is this???



FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

2230.50.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladique

Hi all! Today I wear my 3711.10


----------



## FirNaTine23

Tobias and my 2230









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

FirNaTine23 said:


> Tobias and my 2230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this shot!
(And, no that watch does not look too big on him at all)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

FirNaTine23 said:


> Tobias and my 2230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing shot Jon!!!!!

May Tobias wear HIS non AC dial SMP 2230 in good health! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster Sunday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

fskywalker said:


> Railmaster Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot Francisco! Love how you've caught the light reflection off the hands, & the 3D of the lume... '


----------



## cybercat

Edit : - Ah! Did you change the picture? - no light reflection off the hands now :think:
Still a nice pic though!


----------



## fskywalker

cybercat said:


> Edit : - Ah! Did you change the picture? - no light reflection off the hands now :think:
> Still a nice pic though!


Thanks! Yes changed it, here is the original one (also added above) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## seabass23

Working in the garage to clean up this little steam engine.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

That has got to be my new grail watch! I am smitten, I would gladly trade off my rolex datejust for one of those! what is the ref. number so I can start hunting? lol


----------



## fskywalker

MrZeke said:


> That has got to be my new grail watch! I am smitten, I would gladly trade off my rolex datejust for one of those! what is the ref. number so I can start hunting? lol


Which watch?


----------



## fskywalker

Trel said:


> I'm stuck at home so I have no need to wear a watch.
> 
> Here's what I would be wearing, one of these in any case.  A 39.5mm Planet Ocean 8800 or a Globemaster.
> 
> View attachment 14968179


Nice duo!


----------



## MrZeke

bobmredg8 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this one!


----------



## fskywalker

MrZeke said:


> this one!


Bumble bee AT: Good choice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mtwilliams80

FirNaTine23 said:


> Tobias and my 2230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Tobias, it doesn't look too big on your wrist at all.


----------



## MrZeke

fskywalker said:


> Railmaster Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a show stopper as well my friend! I am such an omega junkie! I gotta get a coaxial seamaster! lol Someday!


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

fskywalker said:


> FirNaTine23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tobias and my 2230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a dog lover, this is my favorite picture I've seen in the WRUW thread since I joined the forum a little over a year ago! Amazing picture!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MrZeke

I guess since I'm a student from home I can use it as a desk clock instead of wearing it? Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! Yes changed it, here is the original one (also added above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're going to make my wallet cry again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## shadash




----------



## FirNaTine23

Speedy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

FirNaTine23 said:


> Speedy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tobias has quite a collection, congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrZeke

FirNaTine23 said:


> You're going to make my wallet cry again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, no doubt! Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## MrZeke

FirNaTine23 said:


> You're going to make my wallet cry again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, no doubt! Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## watchbuff10

Wearing my 37.5 PO Titanium today. Some may not, but I really like the smaller version of the PO.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

I was supposed to be diving in Belize this morning, but cancelled due to the virus. Not sure if wearing this is helping or hurting....I am grateful to be safe and at home with my family, though! Stay healthy everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

watchbuff10 said:


> Wearing my 37.5 PO Titanium today. Some may not, but I really like the smaller version of the PO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like the smaller size. I have the big one, and usually like to wear big watches, but even mine seems large on my wrist sometimes. I like the titanium too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

FirNaTine23 said:


> Speedy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Tobias should be the WUS OMEGA Forum mascot.

René


----------



## Titan II

I hope you all are safe, and taking precautions to beat this virus.

Have a good week, all!









René


----------



## Trel

cruisedave said:


> I like the smaller size. I have the big one, and usually like to wear big watches, but even mine seems large on my wrist sometimes. I like the titanium too.


I'll second that. The big one wears surprisingly well for its size, but you simply have to have a large wrist to pull it off. The 39.5mm one, on the other hand, is almost perfectly proportioned.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

FirNaTine23 said:


> Speedy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a crown and buckle chevron strap?


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful picture, brash!!

Rene


----------



## cybercat

'

Finishing work-at-home for today 
Quick snaps from office/study room just now..
























'


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trel

Globemaster today. I've moved it off the bracelet and onto a gray leather strap which really changes the character of the whole watch.
It's much, much lighter now and wears a lot smaller (though it still wears larger than its 39mm case diameter would suggest.)

It's not a perfect watch, but it's very, very close.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!









René


----------



## SaMaster14

Trying to keep some sort of normalcy in this work-from-home lifestyle.

It is Tuesday... right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

househalfman said:


> . Yes it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

AT Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Some nice sky reflection









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bobmredg8

Trying to stay busy working from home.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

Welcome to my home office!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## brash47




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Need a corona!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

great idea! i've worn 3 timex in the past 13 hours. because of our enduring love affair. me n timex 4ever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Its sunny today....gonna charge up my solar while I'm out for a walk.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Ti









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

We're almost to the weekend folks; hang in there.

Yes, I'm still working. I've been declared an essential service...well, not me personally, but the industry I work in. I'm trying to be as safe as possible to limit my exposure to The Virus.









Be well, all!!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Afternoon switch to Good Planet AT on FOIS Barenia leather 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

@schumacher62:

The honeycomb bracelet on your Timex is very interesting.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Nippon Rookie said:


> @schumacher62:
> 
> The honeycomb bracelet on your Timex is very interesting.



















yes it is! i believe it's original to the watch. it just arrived today and far exceeds my expectations for a +40 year old watch. it is as new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## brash47

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous watch. Here's an updated. Nowhere near as cool. But I think Timex is making some fun watches right now.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

Have a great weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

It's getting wild out here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

1957 Omega Spiderleg inherited from my grandfather 30 years ago..


----------



## Nippon Rookie

@FirNaTine23:

Perhaps a dedicated GMT or world timer? Though it would cut your wrist presence in half.


----------



## keisuke_z

Happy weekend all!


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## solesman

Sunny Saturday in the garden.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Zenith Rainbow today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Build a gym day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

fskywalker said:


> Zenith Rainbow today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is so  and classy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Titan II

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14987721


Very nice indeed!!

Rene


----------



## lo_scrivano

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14987721


Absolutely gorgeous!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Evening shot...

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Changed to summer time today but no one told the icy ponds










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## COUPET

Into week 3 of the lockdown, feeling a bit bored today.....










Stay safe !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

2 weeks of lockdown here! Good thing is can switch watches few times a day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PJMED

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Great picture.


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster again today. Interesting how the dial texture changes according to positional lighting.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Stuck indoors like most everyone else;









The view from my "cell";









René


----------



## fskywalker

Afternoon switch to SMP Ti










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeauR

300mc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Back to the corona grind!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007

Stay healthy everyone !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Speedmaster on a Haveston leather NATO


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Beautiful day for a walk to the post office









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone!

I guess most of you don't know what day of the week it is anymore, unless you have a day-date complication on your watch.

Monday means off to work for me with the SM300MC;









Have a great week, all. Be safe!

René


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willydribble




----------



## rfortson

Speedmaster today working from home









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Mid day change









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!

















René


----------



## brash47

What else would I wear Tuesday!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 14996259


Very nice combo!

René


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Omega fascination


















She has THREE incoming


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Rabbit, rabbit and Happy birthday to me.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Rice and Gravy said:


> Rabbit, rabbit and Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


A very happy birthday to you!! May you see many happy returns of the day. All the best!!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfy1909

Love my Speedy Moonphase. Stay safe all!


----------



## Jakx




----------



## FirNaTine23

Covid grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## adk225

1st day wearing the AT


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## savedbythebell

SM 300 Polar


----------



## Apia




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

300m


----------



## [email protected]

SKX mod









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978

With these weird days I've lost track of whether it's Wednesday or Friday. This month (and as long as this lasts) I'll have my beautiful and useful Seamaster Aqua-Terra Day-Date to keep me on track.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iuprof

PO today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

First time I've worn a watch in a while, lost count of days and dates a bit recently !

Sunday morning reading with my Speedy










Be safe everyone !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

early morning coffee, birds and the sm300mc


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model Timex is this please? I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

omega1300 said:


> What model Timex is this please? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's the todd snyder "military inspired" and i love that it doesn't have a date, and it's clean neutral colored dial. except for that pretty seconds hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Explorer II, doing some exploring. Trails were empty, which is good, because, a) social distancing, b) I probably looked stupid taking pictures of my watch to "normies"


----------



## Titan II

G'day, all!

Speedmaster for me today. Ready to do some grillin'.









Have a good Sunday!

René


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## koolpep

On the steel bracelet again


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## cybercat

'
Midnight espresso... ' :roll:








'


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Ti









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, everyone!

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Afternoon switch; working from home have some benefits 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

'Skyfall' AT today, although the Sub may well make an appearance before the days out :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

90s prebond quartz 2 toned


----------



## wongthian2

posted


----------



## Skellig

Staying at home unfortunately but at least I have a proper horological companion.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb

What else....


----------



## Lukebor

Speedy


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## tenurepro

Love how the blue ceramic SMP takes on different shades depending on the ambient light... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Off the metal bracelet and on the rubber nato!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday and its another play with the camera phone day









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Hands Soslo

Had to roll the titanium today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

**tapatalk didn't mention that this was in an "OMEGA" forum. Sorry for my intrusion, but i did wonder why there were so many beautiful watches on this page.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

2001 14060m 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc


----------



## cybercat

'
2004 Railmaster 2503.52


----------



## navjing0614

Waiting...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Today I'm wearing my OMEGA Seamaster Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition ref. 220.10.38.20.01.002;









René


----------



## Heithel

SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.

Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m. 
I've been enjoying it quite a a lot since January, it it seems sturdy and keeping good time so far.

Thoughts?


----------



## schumacher62

retrograde perpetual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> I've been enjoying it quite a a lot since January, it it seems sturdy and keeping good time so far.
> 
> Thoughts?


 I don't know where you are located, but the new skx series are in shop windows every where here, and mine can't be the only EU country where it's like that.
no shipping charges, customs, maybe even a courtesy discount, and price wouldn't have been that much over what you paid for that one that you couldn't have saved up for had you not spent £90 in the first place, so..


----------



## Heithel

Yes but I would’ve had to give up on the sapphire, the ceramic bezel insert, and the hacking and hand winding movement, all of that for three time the price of what I paid for. 
I’d have loved to have a Seiko with those characteristics and I’d have preferred it to my homage, £300 is an affordable amount if backed up by the specs I wanted. 
But Seiko just doesn’t offer that option. Not at £300 anyway.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

My daily driver! The aqua terra


----------



## bobmredg8

I just replaced the battery on this one myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

7548 pepsi...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

brand new. isn't it lovely?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl085




----------



## c3p0

I felt like wearing something other than a diver today. So, I was going to post what I was wearing today, when I noticed it had gunk on the bracelet. Yuck!









So, I decided it was time to give it a little shower.









So here it is, nice and dry.









And the bracelet looks better too.









Ah, I can feel it thanking me.


----------



## mikeymoto

Space case today. X-33









:-! :-!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Decisions...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash




----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Back on his bracelet&#8230;and about to catch some sun  . Stay safe and have a good weekend fam&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Little known fact...James Raegan included timing on the grill among his barrage of tests for the space program...


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rfortson

Apollo 13 lifted off 50 years ago today. There can be only one on my wrist today.

Plus my Speedmaster was made in April 2000, so it's a birthday for it as well.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Trel

Still trapped indoors, so a Planet Ocean is probably overkill.
Planet Ocean 8800 (39.5mm)


----------



## cybercat

'
Have been alternating these 2 for the past fortnight, both on waterproof straps...








'


----------



## jkpa

Hope everyone has a nice Easter


----------



## bobmredg8

Yes, Happy Easter 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Happy Resurrection Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Happy confines Easter

Don't know about resurrection, another sofa and Netflix afternoon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Happy Easter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Easter, everyone!!

























René


----------



## Skellig

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!

I'm starting with the Railmaster;









René


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrZeke

Just got my jack ryan!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

I'm not wearing anything. I'm just keeping them all wound for no reason.
I think I'm starting to go a little crazy.


----------



## ulv

A certina I got the year I turned 13 (Christmas) some 39 mm I think









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Trel said:


> I'm not wearing anything. I'm just keeping them all wound for no reason.
> I think I'm starting to go a little crazy.


Hang in there @Trel. Suggest you wear the whole group: left wrist, right wrist, left ankle, right ankle. Covers all your bases. Besides, I expect to see a full wrist/ankle shot next!


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy #SpeedyTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

C. Ward Trident c60 gmt on mesh strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This first one's for you, Dan;

















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> This first one's for you, Dan;
> 
> View attachment 15036493
> 
> 
> View attachment 15036495
> 
> 
> René


Details details details. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you made a wise decision to hang onto this watch, Dan. In my opinion, this reference is going to be very collectable in the not too distant future. Even more so than the 4 liner.

And, of course, I'm happy you hung onto your Skyfall.

I hope you're still enjoying both.

René


----------



## edhchoe

Titan II said:


> I think you made a wise decision to hang onto this watch, Dan. In my opinion, this reference is going to be very collectable in the not too distant future. Even more so than the 4 liner.
> 
> And, of course, I'm happy you hung onto your Skyfall.
> 
> I hope you're still enjoying both.
> 
> René


But if it becomes more valuable, does he sell it or keep it? When is it wise to sell it?


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Titan II

edhchoe said:


> But if it becomes more valuable, does he sell it or keep it? When is it wise to sell it?


Well, he keeps it...of course.

However, I wasn't alluding to it's potential monetary value. I said "...this reference is going to be very collectable...". Now, obviously the value will increase the more collectable the watch is, but it will also become more scarce and more difficult to acquire. If Dan had sold it last year, getting another one in the same condition will be more difficult and definitely more pricey. Hence, he should keep a good grip on it if he's not absolutely, 100% sure that he's not going to want to reacquire one someday.

Rene


----------



## cybercat

'
Bit of a change-up overdue...









Hamilton Khaki DLC titanium today 
'


----------



## soufiane

2254

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## bobmredg8

Check out this new hand made Shark Skin strap I just received from Trinh Le from 7strap.com. She will custom make anything you like and the quality is really nice.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Flying under the radar today;

















René


----------



## stockae92




----------



## PRabbit

Brand new today and just unboxed it this afternoon. I'm already in love..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Gorgeous watch!!!! Grand Seiko makes some really nice stuff.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

Sword hands


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978




----------



## Titan II

This one today;

















Welcome home, Apollo 13!!






René


----------



## joesym001

Black and blue


----------



## FirNaTine23

Flieger Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a beautiful combo

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc today.
HAGW, Gents!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Finally took of the GS as I'm not quite ready enough to expose it to as rough conditions as the Breitling. Soon enough it will be ready.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

@Kiwi71, that strap is tremendous. Completely changes the character of the watch.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## kiwi71

Trel said:


> @Kiwi71, that strap is tremendous. Completely changes the character of the watch.


Thank you. I absolutely love this watch but don't feel comfortable wearing it on the stock blue alligator strap. Way too formal for me. Maybe the next time I wear a tux. Btw the strap is from finwatchstraps on Etsy. I'm pretty happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

just watched the movie again, it only shows it in one scene, the rest of the time he is wearing casio's I believe. What a dupe!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Back on strap today, likely to remain for a long time.

The sun was at the right angle for me to take some indoor photos


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Finally back to Omega again after wearing the GS every waking minute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog

Omega Triple Date today


----------



## Titan II

Finally getting to relax after a day of housework and laundry. Kicking back with a replay of WRIST-SHOT-WEEK-IDGuy Live. An amazing collection of watches and photographs.

Thought I'd get a picture of the Railmaster with its relative;









Enjoy the rest of your Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## brash47

One of my 2 favorite divers. I find it funny after all this time, my 2 favorite divers are quartz watches.....the other is that Seamaster...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84

Colombia said:


>


Got the same  and I love it


----------



## FirNaTine23

Pre-duty workout!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Any other hobbyist illustrators, artists, doodlers lurking? Have a great day fam! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, all. Be well!!

























René


----------



## gr8sw

fresh picked...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

My buddy got me this coin for my birthday....not the best pic, but 2 of my favorite things. USMC and my Seamaster!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225

Back to AT this week after a couple of weeks of Speedy '57


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Every time I see your watch I keep thinking it's mine Francisco :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Quarantine mod! 2254 with a fully luminous ceramic bezel:


----------



## fskywalker

dup


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## Trel

Playing around with different straps on the Globemaster.
A NATO and a rubber dive strap. They kind of work. Not as well as a nice gator strap or the bracelet, but they kinda do, haha.


----------



## fskywalker

keisuke_z said:


> Quarantine mod! 2254 with a fully luminous ceramic bezel:


Sweet mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Every time I see your watch I keep thinking it's mine Francisco :-d
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












No, no Dan, yours is the real thing, mine is just a half blood LM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Tuesday only thing helping me keep track of the days these days...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

keisuke_z said:


> Quarantine mod! 2254 with a fully luminous ceramic bezel:


Looks great, did you make it? Aftermarket? I put a black insert on my 2231.50 and prefer it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Morning sun vs bright oppressive office.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Roy Hobbs said:


> Looks great, did you make it? Aftermarket? I put a black insert on my 2231.50 and prefer it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's aftermarket - picked it up from dlwwatches. It's actually a Seiko SKX mod but it fits pretty well!


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


> Quarantine mod! 2254 with a fully luminous ceramic bezel:


That looks super! It has the NTTD SMP vibe going on. Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> No, no Dan, yours is the real thing, mine is just a half blood LM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Still a beauty in its own right mate ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

Doesnt get much wrist time as my other half is always nabbing it off me. Its my punishment for constantly looking at watches apparently. Omega should bring back the sword hands. The lume on this thing is still incredible after all these years.


----------



## Titan II

Rainy Railmaster Wednesday;









René


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## brash47

Patience and a steady hand......









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Final dressy day before fishing all weekend with divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoseman68

Beautiful--simple and classy!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Evening sun...


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Arainach

BluShark Knit Weave Anchor Gray strap. I'm loving the two-tone look of the strap - it's great in varied lighting and hard to capture in a photo. I've also got the Space color (blue/black) that I'll post a picture of another day.


----------



## Arainach

View attachment 15059977

BluShark Knit Weave Anchor Gray strap. I'm loving the two-tone look of the strap - it's great in varied lighting and hard to capture in a photo. I've also got the Space color (blue/black) that I'll post a picture of another day.


----------



## shadash




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡⚡ Happy Friday y'all! ⚡⚡⚡

Today's and yesterday's.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Two perfect GADA watches there fella 



Gfxdaddy said:


> ⚡⚡⚡ Happy Friday y'all! ⚡⚡⚡
> 
> Today's and yesterday's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

solesman said:


> Two perfect GADA watches there fella


Yessir ! Both stunning but unfortunately there's a bit of redundancy there (PCLs, antimagnetic, dial, etc) so one of them will have to go . This whole covid thing has me reexamining my priorities so there'll be a further culling of the collection at some point soon.

Nice soles BTW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Even with one gone, you'll still have an amazing collection ;-) COVID-19 certainly changes what is important for sure.



Gfxdaddy said:


> Yessir ! Both stunning but unfortunately there's a bit of redundancy there (PCLs, antimagnetic, dial, etc) so one of them will have to go . This whole covid thing has me reexamining my priorities so there'll be a further culling of the collection at some point soon.
> 
> Nice soles BTW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see what you're doing ...perfect piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PRabbit

Finally, camping/fishing all weekend. Break out the beater.. (not my true beater by definition, but pretty close)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

deepsea03 said:


>


That is a truly amazing photograph. Very well done, sir!

René


----------



## brash47

Sitting in the grocery store lot waiting on the family to grab stuff.....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## deepsea03

Titan II said:


> That is a truly amazing photograph. Very well done, sir!
> 
> René


Thank you, Rene and have a great weekend


----------



## shadash

I finally got a Bond NATO from C&B that I really like on the Seamaster.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sturgeon fishing. Won't lie, I meant to wear to cheap beater, so I was a little nervous submitting this 2 week old piece to this stuff. But it's gotta get its feet wet sooner or later I suppose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

PRabbit said:


> Sturgeon fishing. Won't lie, I meant to wear to cheap beater, so I was a little nervous submitting this 2 week old piece to this stuff. But it's gotta get its feet wet sooner or later I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a tool watch, treat it as such!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Arainach

BluShark Knit Weave strap in Space.


----------



## PRabbit

brash47 said:


> It's a tool watch, treat it as such!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Haha I agree 100%. Just a little nervous for its first time out in danger when it's still brand new and in honeymoon. But it will definitely be growing up soon and put to use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikeslookout

Apple Watch


----------



## brash47

PRabbit said:


> Haha I agree 100%. Just a little nervous for its first time out in danger when it's still brand new and in honeymoon. But it will definitely be growing up soon and put to use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I scuffed my SBGV243....i pooped a brick for about 2 seconds then went.....phew finally...its right in the top edge of the bezel...










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

1981. vintage









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## imgped

Cant wait for oct 5









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone! Have a good week.

















René


----------



## navjing0614

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

New (to me) SMPc


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Hesalite dome Tuesday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday, WFH edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## milgauss1349

New strap Tuesday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I know it's speedy Tuesday, but I can't stop wearing this...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ulv

Victorinox infantry 241377









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

At work but i can't really focus with this around my wrist....


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer today;









René


----------



## PRabbit

Titan II said:


> Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer today;
> 
> View attachment 15076455
> 
> 
> René


Man, I missed out on that watch. It definitely looks better in person than the stock photos. I was never attracted to it from the online stock photos. But every time I see a real wrist shot of it, I think it's just beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

PRabbit said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer today;
> 
> View attachment 15076455
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I missed out on that watch. It definitely looks better in person than the stock photos. I was never attracted to it from the online stock photos. But every time I see a real wrist shot of it, I think it's just beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you! I've had this one for just over 4 years now, and I enjoy it just as much today as I did when I first got it.

This reference is still available new at ADs and boutiques. Are you thinking of the limited edition James Bond 300MC with the lollipop seconds hand?

René


----------



## mario24601

2264


----------



## PRabbit

Titan II said:


> Thank you! I've had this one for just over 4 years now, and I enjoy it just as much today as I did when I first got it.
> 
> This reference is still available new at ADs and boutiques. Are you thinking of the limited edition James Bond 300MC with the lollipop seconds hand?
> 
> René


I don't mean I literally missed out and it's not available anymore. I just mean I missed out by not considering this watch instead of some others I've bought. I think I'd be pretty pleased with owning this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

'64









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

PRabbit said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've had this one for just over 4 years now, and I enjoy it just as much today as I did when I first got it.
> 
> This reference is still available new at ADs and boutiques. Are you thinking of the limited edition James Bond 300MC with the lollipop seconds hand?
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean I literally missed out and it's not available anymore. I just mean I missed out by not considering this watch instead of some others I've bought. I think I'd be pretty pleased with owning this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ah, gotcha! Sorry for misunderstanding. You never know what the future holds in store. Maybe one day.

Best,

René


----------



## BJJMark

My newest on a Haveston nato.


----------



## BJJMark

My newest on a Haveston nato.
View attachment 15077943


----------



## shadash




----------



## cybercat

'
Felt like a bit of a change today...


----------



## PRabbit

cybercat said:


> '
> Felt like a bit of a change today...
> 
> View attachment 15079435


I can't believe you'd wear a Steiny homage watch. Just get the real thing...

I'm wearing the real thing today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24

Geneve 1973


----------



## Titan II

Raily;

















René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

IWC Ingenieur Plastiki. Stay safe!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71

Strap change time. Back to the bracelet for a while.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Khaki Red Rock strap for the Seamaster today.


----------



## Arainach

With how often I'm washing my hands I might as well pretend I'm swimming and wear a dive watch full time.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

EDC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

kiwi71 said:


> Strap change time. Back to the bracelet for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always prefer the Speedy on a bracelet, it just looks right imo.
Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

Another Speedy....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Security tags and protective plastic removed 5 minutes age. I'll have to take better pictures when I'm NOT wearing a purple shirt.:roll: That aside, this watch is truly outstanding.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Streets of Rage 4 with the missus&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dark gloomy winters day today


----------



## keisuke_z

Haven't taken this off in weeks! I can't get enough of this lume!!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Titan II

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 15091111
> 
> 
> Regards


Beautiful!! Theres just something about the jubilee.

René


----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, all!

















René


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## PJMED

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't checked this thread in a while. So in I come today and the first picture I see is yours. Immediately I hear a loud whistle in my head and there are 4 flags on the floor. What exactly am I looking at here? I take a look closely and I think it is a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 C with a Liquidmetal bezel from the LE and a bracelet from the new POs? Not to mention the fact that I am seeing the post on May 4th and your name is Skywalker.


----------



## PJMED

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 15091111
> 
> 
> Regards


Cool picture by the way


----------



## fskywalker

PJMED said:


> I haven't checked this thread in a while. So in I come today and the first picture I see is yours. Immediately I hear a loud whistle in my head and there are 4 flags on the floor. What exactly am I looking at here? I take a look closely and I think it is a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 C with a Liquidmetal bezel from the LE and a bracelet from the new POs? Not to mention the fact that I am seeing the post on May 4th and your name is Skywalker.


You are correct!  Am mod friendly and have a few tweaks on my PO:

2209.50 2500C PO
Black LM LE bezel assembly
Modern PO bracelet (19 MM bracelet from 39.5 MM 8800 PO with modified 21 MM ends from 43.5 MM 8900 PO bracelet to fit the 20 MM lugs)

May 4th be with you, always! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Irf

GSoM for #speedytuesday

Can't remember the last time I wore this. The platinum sparkles like crazy in the sunlight:


----------



## Glaze88




----------



## PRabbit

NASA qualifications are 100% necessary for all the computer work I've got for today..


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JH314




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;

















Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday. The 3rd photo is older, but I felt it should be included. Its that little Itty bitty Omega that makes it special.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastenerhouse

😊


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## arquitron

1971 Constellation Asymmetric D-Shape...

















Here is the time line for this watch:
https://www.timeline.watch/watch/1971-omega-constellation-f300-hz-d-shape-ref-398-0801/


----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Seamaster...sent it to the Bienne spa and on this piece no regrets..stay well all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Turned the TV on and bam. I still had this on from doing yard work lol









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Not sure how I ended up on your tv screen though? :-d



brash47 said:


> Turned the TV on and bam. I still had this on from doing yard work lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> Not sure how I ended up on your tv screen though? :-d


Nice one, Dan!


----------



## PRabbit

A little sunlight never hurts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

GM, everyone!

Watchco SM 300 on Tudor Nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

solesman said:


> Not sure how I ended up on your tv screen though? :-d


Yea it happens. I guess it was the b-budget Commando.....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apoca7ypse

First omega arrived on my wrist. It feels great. Thank you Omega family 🙂


----------



## solesman

brash47 said:


> Yea it happens. I guess it was the b-budget Commando.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Ouch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## arquitron

Please delete. Wrong post.


----------



## brash47

solesman said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good fun!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apoca7ypse

anonymousmoose said:


>


stunning!
In his element


----------



## MrZeke

Just watching wheel of fortune! Exciting stuff!

Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## fskywalker

anonymousmoose said:


>


Are you sure it can handle that? Did you had it pressure tested ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

fskywalker said:


> Are you sure it can handle that? Did you had it pressure tested ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Earlier this week when we took a bath, my 2 year old daughter actually expressed concern when I wore it. And then we was confused when I took her toddler watch off before we went in.


----------



## Irf

Seamaster PO Chrono today:


----------



## Mjsusc

Cool company


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Got out for a bit today, wore my GMT II!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## anonymousmoose

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 15105027


Wow, one in the wild


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjstuf001

Going with the 36mm Railmaster today.


----------



## bcosta

PO Chrono today...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster for me as well;

















René


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Yesterday, after exactly 6 months of wearing the SM300MC on its bracelet, I made the switch to oem barenia leather and deployant;

























Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there. Try to make the best of this most unusual Mother's Day.

René


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I started my new work schedule this week and I'm already one day into my work week. I'm wearing the 60th Anniversary Railmaster today;









Have a great week, all!

René


----------



## anonymousmoose

2 year old joined the sea watch club


----------



## Irf

DSoM for #speedytuesday

Ceramic case has held up well. No chips, scratches or cracks to date despite people's fears over the material. Unlike the broken iPhone and iPad in the picture lol:


----------



## BadSport340

Finally done with college and it feels pretty good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

54 years old.


----------



## annexcanada

Three days old


----------



## PRabbit

Slave to the Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday! Something old, something new, something borrowed, something...

















I thought I'd move from the bracelet to leather for awhile. Decided to go with a bold blue. This is the Riviera Sky Blue from Atelier DeGriff with oem tang buckle.

The strap quality is great. Jan at DeGriff has always produced quality straps, and they keep on getting better. Looking forward to seeing how this one ages. Thanks Jan!

René


----------



## georgegervin44




----------



## TeddyBallGame

georgegervin44 said:


> View attachment 15116125


That bracelet is so comfortable! Even though the 1171 bracelet rattles like a tin can. I didn't think I'll ever put the original one back on my Speedy. I just wish the 1450 bracelet, with the solid links, wasn't so dam expensive or I would have gone that route.


----------



## 6R15

@ the beach


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PRabbit

Lunchtime switch up in Omega's favor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace0nBase

New to me as of today. I have been searching for a 38.5mm AT for a while. In love with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Busted this guy out for the evening for no reason at all.










Also Parks and Recreation is perfect tonally for these dark days. Highly recommend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Finally got some reflections for the first time!


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

Field watch


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Since getting my 60th Anniversary Railmaster back in January I had yet to take it off the bracelet. Well today is the day;

















Here you go, Dan. I know you've been waiting to see the Railmaster on it's leather strap;

















Not great pictures, but y'all get the idea.

René


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I wore 3 watches today and never left the house 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

Just landed today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Bobthekelpy

Going vintage today.


----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

New shoes!


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc


----------



## SKOBR-SKULL

Speedmaster Reduced 3510.50


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tenurepro

What do you guys think of this blue leather strap on the SMPc?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> What do you guys think of this blue leather strap on the SMPc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. I think the dark blue hues in the strap match the blue of the dial and bezel quite well, and the white stitch adds some accents.

I've actually got a few leather straps that I wear on my Seamaster 300MC. Now, I know most aren't keen on wearing leather on a diver; however, for me, if I'm going to be diving or in water I'll switch to rubber or bracelet. If I'm wearing leather and happen to get into a situation whereby the watch and strap end up taking a swim, then so be it...I'll just toss the strap and get another. And I'm not going to rush home and put my diver in a container of rice either ;-)

Rene


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> I like it. I think the dark blue hues in the strap match the blue of the dial and bezel quite well, and the white stitch adds some accents.
> 
> I've actually got a few leather straps that I wear on my Seamaster 300MC. Now, I know most aren't keen on wearing leather on a diver; however, for me, if I'm going to be diving or in water I'll switch to rubber or bracelet. If I'm wearing leather and happen to get into a situation whereby the watch and strap end up taking a swim, then so be it...I'll just toss the strap and get another. And I'm not going to rush home and put my diver in a container of rice either ;-)
> 
> Rene


Thanks Rene - i Would like to see some pics of your leather straps for inspiration 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> [
> 
> Thanks Rene - i Would like to see some pics of your leather straps for inspiration
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go;

























René


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

2254 on zealande rubber...


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJJMark

This thing looks great on any nato


----------



## BJJMark

This thing looks great on any nato


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

BJJMark said:


> This thing looks great on any nato
> View attachment 15128547


That strap really compliments the watch nicely!


----------



## SaMaster14

New purchase! Had to switch it up a bit... rounds out my collection nicely!










And on the diver strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Nippon Rookie

This is my first Swiss watch. Perhaps not the last.


----------



## Titan II

Old picture, but I'm wearing this today;









René


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Coffeetime ☕ ⚡⚡⚡









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Trying to dress up a little for a Sunday. Even with nowhere to go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Much prefer this dressed down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

Sunday seiko...


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## hugof3C

last of the quarantine pics, I hope

View attachment DSC_0001~3.JPG


----------



## Arainach




----------



## NTJW

Connie quartz today!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

2254...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

It's been a while since I wore something other than an Omega, but I saw this sitting lonely on the shelf and figured what the heck. Hard to believe that it was 18 years ago that I got this.


----------



## 6R15




----------



## PRabbit

Driving 18 hours today Minnesota to Montana.... need my trusty driving watch for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;

















René


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday











Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mario1971

Can old Seamaster from 1966 be?


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## say76

Speedmaster








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

Monaco...


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

60th Anniversary Railmaster;









René


----------



## deepsea03

evening switch to the sm300mc on D22


----------



## DaveandStu

PO1...have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

A little Montana scenery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HKasdf




----------



## austex

Love putting my Speedy on the Omega nato!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Not a watch, and I'm not wearing it, but she is...









(I was wearing the Sub but didn't get a picture... wasn't a priority)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Have been wearing this one...


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Titan II

ProjectQuattro said:


> Not a watch, and I'm not wearing it, but she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was wearing the Sub but didn't get a picture... wasn't a priority)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that means what I think it means, many congratulations. I wish you both all the happiness in the world.

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Titan II said:


> If that means what I think it means, many congratulations. I wish you both all the happiness in the world.
> 
> Rene


It does indeed! Thanks Rene!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

2254...


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15143315
> 
> 
> René


What strap is that please? Beautiful!


----------



## cowboyjack

My new "beater" to wear around the ranch!


----------



## Titan II

Hello all! I hope you've all had a good week.

My work week started on Sunday, and I wore the classy Railmaster;









On Monday it had to be the Seamaster because we all know what's in deck for Tuesday;









Speedy Tuesday;









On Wednesday it was back to the Railmaster on it's black suede leather strap;









The SM300MC helped me close out my work week;









Speemaster Pro today;









Have an awesome weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## Titan II

cowboyjack said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15143315
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> What strap is that please? Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thank you!! That's the OMEGA Barenia Leather strap on OMEGA deployant.

René


----------



## 6R15




----------



## Bobthekelpy

Titan II said:


> Hello all! I hope you've all had a good week.
> 
> My work week started on Sunday, and I wore the classy Railmaster;
> 
> View attachment 15146493
> 
> 
> On Monday it had to be the Seamaster because we all know what's in deck for Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15146495
> 
> 
> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15146497
> 
> 
> On Wednesday it was back to the Railmaster on it's black suede leather strap;
> 
> View attachment 15146499
> 
> 
> The SM300MC helped me close out my work week;
> 
> View attachment 15146503
> 
> 
> Speemaster Pro today;
> 
> View attachment 15146523
> 
> 
> Have an awesome weekend, everyone!
> 
> René


What an excellent trio!


----------



## Titan II

Bobthekelpy said:


> What an excellent trio!


Thanks Bob!! That's much appreciated.

I'm pretty blessed to have the opportunity to enjoy these three watches. I love them all, and they all get plenty of wrist time.

Thanks again for the kind words.

Rene


----------



## v1triol




----------



## joesym001

AT 38mm


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

And so begins my work week;









René


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## SaMaster14

Still in the honeymoon phase with my new Submersible. ... but my Speedy Racing will be back on my wrist Tuesday no doubt! Spectre was on my wrist yesterday, but I didn't take a pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, ladies and gents! Hope you all have a great week ahead.

On the wrist today is the 60th Anniversary Railmaster on oem leather;









René


----------



## EightEyes

Aqua Terra 8500 41.5mm

Haven't posted (or even taken!) a watch photo in ages, but here's my favorite watch grilling on a sunny Memorial Day here in California.

I'm mostly rotating this and a BLNR, and honestly I think that's why I've been less active here. It's a pretty much ideal pair for me, and I'm not lusting after much these days.

(Except the Railmaster.)

(And maybe a Mark II.)


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## adk225




----------



## Titan II

What else but this on a Tuesday;

















René


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I pulled an oldie but a goodie out. Doesn't get as much wear as it should....its a great watch and one of the few all analog G-shocks.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy

SJE073J1









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

It's the NASA/space x launch today boys! Everybody should be breaking out the moonwatch today! Wearing this Breitling for now. But will definitely be changing to the moonwatch at lunch for the launch today..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Trying out blue sailcloth on the Alpina


----------



## Ace0nBase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

SMPc on new OEM Omega rubber strap


----------



## LJ_Santos

Too bad the launch was postponed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Take two...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Globemaster in the sun on a new blue sailcloth strap.


----------



## Titan II

Trel said:


> Globemaster in the sun on a new blue sailcloth strap.
> 
> View attachment 15163607


That's beautiful!! Don't see many of those around.

Would you mind sharing your wrist circumference?

Thanks!

René


----------



## Titan II

Looks like a few Railmasters out to play today. Well done, gents!









René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Titan II said:


> That's beautiful!! Don't see many of those around.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your wrist circumference?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> René


Thanks. The Globie is a great watch, utterly brilliant, but poorly marketed on Omega's part.

I've got a 16cm wrist. The watch is physically compact but appears much larger due to the narrow bezel. The silver-white dial version looks much larger.


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehogger

Not actually on my wrist, but I decided to take some photos of my Omega today. Unfortunately the macro lens really shows how bad I am at cleaning the dust off, but I'm still in love with this watch:


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehogger

Is that an SBGA231? Love that watch


----------



## PRabbit

Hedgehogger said:


> Is that an SBGA231? Love that watch


It's the 229, which is the SS model. The 231 is the exact same watch, but in Titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

2254...


----------



## MrZeke

Pulled the dagaz aurora out of the box and slapped it on the wrist for the weekend!

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Tom-HK

1975 Seamaster with prototype cal. 1522 4.19MHz quartz movement.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## hbryant130

Hoping for a safe launch today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

deepsea03 said:


>


Hi Deepsea,

I can only see a very small low res pic in your posts - when I right-click on any of your pics it leads to imgbb site, which always says :

"That page doesn't exist
The requested page was not found."

Your pics often look intriguing, but are too small to see clearly. Is there any way that you could link to a larger version?

Cheers,

Will.








'


----------



## Trel

No Omega today.
Nomos Ahoi Neomatik in Signalblau. No other word to describe this watch better than "cheerful".


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## aargh

Omega Speedmaster on Bas&Lokes vintage bourbon strap


----------



## aargh

double post


----------



## Dohnut




----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

Trel said:


> Thanks. The Globie is a great watch, utterly brilliant, but poorly marketed on Omega's part.
> 
> I've got a 16cm wrist. The watch is physically compact but appears much larger due to the narrow bezel. The silver-white dial version looks much larger.


Thanks for the response, and the info.

I think I'm going to have to try one of these on the wrist once I can get to the OB. I just checked and my AD doesn't have one. I was told they can order one, but they don't stock any because they're not very popular. I don't understand why they're not popular; it's a beautiful watch imo...especially that blue dial. Maybe you're right, and OMEGA doesn't give them enough attention. I know the pictures they provide on their website are nothing to get excited about. Your picture on the other hand, is awesome.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Peonies are blooming in Western Pa


----------



## SaMaster14

Social Distancing by the beach (Santa Monica, CA)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## PRabbit

Lace 'Venedig'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

X-33 for SpaceX docking with the ISS


----------



## PeterA

62-6198 NOS condition this morning. Love this watch
The gliding bezel is almost like the Breitling B-1. And the 1975 green lume is mesmerizing

But changed to this now









GW-S5600 need the timer for timing the meat  on the grill now

Cheers!


----------



## Titan II

My work week is starting with the Railmaster this week;









It's either the Railmaster or the Seamaster 300MC on Mondays, as the Speedy always makes an appearance on Tuesdays.

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## watcheyfella

Breitling Seawolf 2
Just for an hour after wearing the Po all day









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT II LN today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

What better use for a chronograph then timing runs for the Great Virtual Race Across Tennessee 1000k. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.














Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡ The morning's desk-diving choices&#8230;



















The eventual winner&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Iconography & SOTC halfway through the year


----------



## rfortson

Still with the X33









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Tagged

I really like this dial, still makes me smile.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone!

On the wrist today, the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















Have a great week!

René


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Words are superfluous ...


----------



## Buick

Today will be my first full day with the PO2500. I think it's love


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

First day with the new version of the "Great White". Love this one.


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

My cat "Mojo" seems to love the sound of this watch. When I sit in my favorite chair and put a blanket on my lap, he curls right up and goes to sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday with the original








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin

Taken a while ago


----------



## Buchmann69

I am wearing these two today...









Happy #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!









René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡ Happy humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Double post.


----------



## solesman




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## franco60

New Aqua Terra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Been wearing this one the last two days. I forget just how nice it is.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace0nBase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

X-33









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

This one today;









René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seems to be dominating your wrist time currently Francisco 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Seems to be dominating your wrist time currently Francisco
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed! Loving the watch and the ease of rubber under the COVID-19 frequent hand washing scheme!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roningrad

OSM300


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## v1triol




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fskywalker




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

Tudor BB58 today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

All this to the backdrop of "Is the coffee ready yet!?" And then she found out I'd dunked my watch in our breakfast&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The beginning of another work week for me. Going with the SM300MC today;

















René


----------



## iwasajetplane

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see Tourby getting some love! I just received my Lawless 40 Black a few weeks ago.


----------



## Smokedog76

16570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dohnut

SMP kinda day


----------



## 5959HH

Just placed this old well worn Greg Stevens Design strap on my Railmaster but will probably replace it again with the OEM SS bracelet in the next few days.


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster today;

















René


----------



## deepsea03

sm300mc draws water detail this evening


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Smokedog76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing my Speedy Pro Moonwatch for Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## Vindic8

Trying some new leather on the 58 today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## austex




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

On the road again. So, my driving watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster on Monday, Speedmaster on Tuesday, so it's gotta be the Seamaster today;









René


----------



## Jack1775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vindic8

Out for a walk with the BB58.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

60th Anniversary Railmaster;









René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Smokedog76

16570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC on tan leather NATO strap from DeGriff;

















René


----------



## bobo90

LE today


----------



## CCURT88

Heritage Ranger


----------



## rfortson

Incoming! Just picked up a Gen 2 X-33 since I wanted to compare to my Gen 1, plus this has box and papers. The bracelet fit right out of the box so obviously it was meant to be.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 15207203


Great photo! I love the DeVille line. Some classy watches.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## deepsea03

out and about


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

While I love the Railmaster on leather, I like the way it looks and wears on the bracelet better.

















We'll see if I change my mind when I try it on tan/brown leather.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

X-33 paired with my Commercial Crew t-shirt 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre x Pup (Bear)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Cocas




----------



## sanik




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

The Legend today on camo leather by Atelier DeGriff;

























Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!

René


----------



## MeWatchYou

Seamaster 300 at Robbie's of Islamorada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing on Tuesday...!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjrchabot

Grandpa's Westport from the early 1960s, recently serviced by Archer Watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Tango Alpha

Today it's my tag Heuer Aquaracer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

The ceramic aquaracers are such a big step up in quality from the previous line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

It's still Tuesday and it's still a Speedmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

The BB58 today.


----------



## PRabbit

Hoping this watch can pull off a little luck for a first date this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## tony edmunds

Hi guys
Here's my Seamaster 2802 from 1955


----------



## tony edmunds

Hi guys
Here's my Seamaster 2802 from 1955

View attachment 15222061


----------



## Titan II

tony edmunds said:


> Hi guys
> Here's my Seamaster 2802 from 1955
> 
> View attachment 15222061


That's a beautiful watch, Tony.

René


----------



## tony edmunds

Thanks Rene, it’s from my birth year and has held its looks better than me


----------



## stamsd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I'm wearing my 60th Anniversary Railmaster today;









We just celebrated our 5 month anniversary on the 14th of June. Pleased as punch with this watch. Not only is it a beautiful watch, but the accuracy is something else.









Have a great day, everyone!! Dont forget to take some time out of your day to appreciate your watch.

René


----------



## tony edmunds

Thanks Rene, it’s from my birth year and has held its looks better than me


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai plus a Pup, today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Just picked this up at Toppers!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

SaMaster14 said:


> Panerai plus a Pup, today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Excellent ! Looks like he's going to eat the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

New addition to the collection, Chuffed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## took

Laco Heidelberg (39mm)









Time is a gift...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Put an OEM rubber on my Pilot today


----------



## EightEyes

BLNR taking a break in Sequoia National Park.


----------



## deepsea03

Measuring Time


----------



## deepsea03

*EDIT*
Double Post


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

deepsea03 said:


> *EDIT*
> Double Post


L

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

New shoes. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

No watch today, staying home, but this was yesterday


----------



## Titan II

It's Sunday, so it's back to the grind for me. I brought this along today;

















Enjoy the remnants of the weekend, folks!

René


----------



## brash47

Haven't taken it off yet...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

say76 said:


> .
> View attachment 15235299
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So clean looking


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, all!









René


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office today ... feeling "blue"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

The Legendary Moonwatch on Speedy Tuesday;









René


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, when my Seamaster 300 GMT "50th Anniversary" 2534.50.00 arrived back from a COVID-delayed overhaul.


----------



## COUPET

Still with the new arrival. Been too hot last few days, so off with the metal strap and on with a leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## DaveandStu

600..for the season









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

OS300 swordy.


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Brushing up on my knowledge on the tax implications of the (US) federal government's response to COVID-19 this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## unclesandy

OK









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Practice break:


----------



## v1triol




----------



## PRabbit

It's incredible how dirty a watch can get without you noticing. This watch didn't seem too dirty when I wore it. I finally washed it today with a little soap and water, and now it looks like a brand new and different watch to me. I didn't realize how dirty the bracelet had become.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaaaat?!?!









René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Have not worn it for months


----------



## anonymousmoose

That dial......


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## redmy




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anonymousmoose

Can't be bothered winding my automatics


----------



## HKasdf

Timing my lunch break at home.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, all! Hope you all had an enjoyable weekend.

This is my first time posting and loading pictures to the new platform. Let's see how this goes...

The last time I wore the Seamaster 300MC was last Friday. I think it's due for a little attention;



















Have a great day, and a great week!

René


----------



## COUPET

Still in the honeymoon period with this one !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM on Velcro today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roningrad

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lovely PO 2500d.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## PRabbit

Good to get a little sunshine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Professional on Speedy Tuesday;










To all my compatriots - have a great Canada Day tomorrow.

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Speedmaster Professional on Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15326409
> 
> 
> To all my compatriots - have a great Canada Day tomorrow.
> 
> René


Lovely strap René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Lovely strap René


Thanks Dan!

It's one of Jan's from Atelier DeGriff. It's difficult to tell in the picture, but it's a camo leather strap. Super soft and comfy.

I actually wore it in to the AD on Saturday and the SA I deal with was very impressed with the quality. He kept saying, "It's so soft".

René


----------



## Dohnut




----------



## solesman

I'm not generally a Panerai fan, but the blue and grey look superb Sir 


SaMaster14 said:


> PAM on Velcro today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

I did wonder! Perfect match for the Speedmaster. Jan makes amazing straps. The grey suede I had on my RM was so soft against the wrist. A true gentleman and artisan.



Titan II said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> It's one of Jan's from Atelier DeGriff. It's difficult to tell in the picture, but it's a camo leather strap. Super soft and comfy.
> 
> I actually wore it in to the AD on Saturday and the SA I deal with was very impressed with the quality. He kept saying, "It's so soft".
> 
> René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Well, it is Tuesday...































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Irf

Speedmaster Moonphase:


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## brash47

Fresh out of Toppers Vault sale!!! A price so low im ashamed to talk about it!!
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## masbret

My lovely beater. I wear it almost every day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## SaMaster14

Can't tell if the splash of orange clashes with my car/shirt of choice this morning ... or if it's just right!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Titan II

Thank God today is my Friday. Battling a migraine today so this is as good as it's going to get I'm afraid;










René


----------



## Stevaroni

PO


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This has stopped from buying other watches...for now...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

Have a good weekend, everyone!



















René


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 2premo

I remember posting here years ago a few times
with the new format you can't go look when
but,, this watch on a bracelet years ago, now on a NATO from Omega
my1970 SM200 "banana dial"


----------



## yngrshr

From yesterday:










Put the SMPc on a red Eulit perlon.


----------



## Titan II

Finally!! A beautiful, sunny day here in Vancouver. Just in time for me to head back to work. At least I have the 60th Anniversary Railmaster as a sidekick;


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

2254...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Professional for me today;










René


----------



## Stevaroni

PO...


----------



## Tonputter

A favourite ? couldn't get the wave pattern captured!


----------



## Gray_Panther

AT 220.10.38









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Timing my brisket with NASA-like precision today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT-38C

X-33









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

More of the IWC I'm afraid....

Geez, that thing actually looks good under flash photography


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday is here again









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Two days in a row for the Speedmaster. Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!










René


----------



## COUPET

Going with the Tuesday flow....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

HST!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Loved checking the time on my AT while polishing my car.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy goodnight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchinho

Omega emerald waiting for an original bracelet









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo




----------



## navjing0614

Everyday companion.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;










René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Lukebor

Moon...


----------



## 2premo

this evening


----------



## Titan II

This evening;










René


----------



## K4neX

Got my 007 on 7/7, free bond NATO too.
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

LN today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just picked up my first Conny. Quartz 1448









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I still love this blue dial.


----------



## PRabbit

Impulse buy this morning. I seriously didn't have any idea whatsoever of buying a watch last night when I went to bed. Just hopped in to my possession while strolling an AD today to kill time while working on the word. Now I'll need to sell a couple pieces to justify this expense... unfortunately that will have to include either my speedy or AT. Keeping one as I like Omega more than Rolex, but ones got to go because of this irresponsible purchase. I really have no idea which to get rid of. I love the vintage of the speedy and love the modernity of the AT... tough choice


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre this evening - drew a few complements while I was grabbing some boba tea to go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Haven't moved much today ....600









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


















René


----------



## Resting_PandaFace

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Good day, all! I hope you have an enjoyable week. I'm wearing my Railmaster today;










René


----------



## 2premo




----------



## Occipital Lobe

2premo said:


> View attachment 15346677


----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## navjing0614

Smp 300...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yashio




----------



## jkpa




----------



## bobmredg8

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

CRAP. I JUST REALIZED THIS IS ON OMEGA THREAD.

SORRY Y'ALL!!

A classic with my coffee


----------



## Titan II

Toooooooonyyy said:


> CRAP. I JUST REALIZED THIS IS ON OMEGA THREAD.
> 
> SORRY Y'ALL!!
> 
> A classic with my coffee
> View attachment 15347883


No worries!! All are welcome to share here.

And you're right, that is a classic.

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Midsized Bond ...


----------



## LesXL




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy taco Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cruisedave

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre this evening - drew a few complements while I was grabbing some boba tea to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't know what it is about omegas with the NATO straps, but I get compliments every time I wear mine. Yours is beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

cruisedave said:


> I don't know what it is about omegas with the NATO straps, but I get compliments every time I wear mine. Yours is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And agreed ... an Omega just feels at home on a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cruisedave

This one today. My first quartz is growing on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Just walked out of the AD with this one a couple hours ago. So excited for this one. Unfortunately, I had to send the Speedy and AT away in the mail today to a new owner , but I was able to pick this one up. Honeymoon, but I'm already more happy with this than either of the other two.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 2premo

Speedy Tuesday it is, my 62


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Omegas on Natos are definitely great


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Broad Arrow Speedy today


----------



## PRabbit

Still rockin this one. I am in love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC on another super comfy strap from Jan at Atelier DeGriff;










René


----------



## GregBe

New one today, loving this Planet Ocean









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace0nBase

AT 38.5 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

indoors by window by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## cruisedave

While I won't be pushing the depth limits today, this is perfect for a little hit tub "wet work".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

And dry work too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This one is seeing me through the end of my work week;










René


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Beautiful day in LA. Wearing the tried and true GMT Master II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wrwarner




----------



## Titan II

Speedmaster Pro on genuine alligator today;





































René


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GregBe

Just for fun









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That watch is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Broke out the old B&R Space One for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

With 2 off for warranty repairs now, it'll be these 3 for a while.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Still honeymoonin'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Park is sooooo not full!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sloopjohnb said:


> Omegas on Natos are definitely great
> View attachment 15348956


Which on is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

John LeCarré and the SM300MC;










René


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Moon Landing Day, everyone! Have a great week!



















René


----------



## wongthian2

Midsized Bond from 1999 on leather...


----------



## Olobstur

Omega Deville coaxial chrono









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yashio

Because it's Tuesday, and also because I love it.


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager




----------



## bombaywalla

Yashio said:


> Because it's Tuesday, and also because I love it.
> View attachment 15357421


Hope you wore it yesterday - it was the anniversary of the Apollo 11 landing on the Moon. You know that Buzz wore his as he stepped onto the Moon; Neil had to leave his in the lunar lander because some of the instruments was malfunctioning & they were using his watch instead.
we needed you Speedy guys all wearing your watches in force yesterday. Of course, today is very good too...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Yellow Speedy and yellow bananas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

SPEEDY Tuesday;



















René


----------



## wongthian2

Polaris quartz from the 1980s
omegaPolaris guitar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## KingInk

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## stbob

Thought i'd be able to resize the bracelet using any old screwdriver, found out last week i couldn't. Ordered the correct size tool and voilà... 🔧


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Heading into the office for a bit today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Not sure if I've had this quite a week yet, but wow am I enjoying it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PRabbit

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Not sure if I've had this quite a week yet, but wow am I enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! You are going to love it. Nice choice on the color as well. Looks slick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PRabbit said:


> Congrats man! You are going to love it. Nice choice on the color as well. Looks slick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I like all the dials they did for this model, but I felt like the gray was the most unique and best for me. I am very happy with my choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Titan II

Coming up on 5 years of stewardship in December, and I still love it like the first day I got it. How can I tell you ask? Well, I still get lost in the dial when checking the time, and come away still not knowing the time.

One thing I love that others find off-putting is the white seconds hand. I just find it so easy to pick up visually when I need to time something quickly. A silver hand, like the hour and minute hand, would disappear in certain lighting conditions.










René


----------



## brash47

Dammit, why did I walk in the AD today......









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## DaveandStu

Good day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Work from home buddies! Oh, and my Seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

The marine layer setting in on Los Angeles has me feeling a bit ... blue ... today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## cybercat

The Witching Hour approaches! 
Impromptu & unedited lume phone pic, Seiko SBGX093...


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

It's a good thing I'm wearing the Speedy today. Apparently it's going to be a scorcher.




























René


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Sunday?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

I guess I'm a little early for #speedytuesday









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue is striking when the sun hits! Great shade of blue, and it looks perfect with the wave dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Same time,same place, different day 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit

SaMaster14 said:


> That blue is striking when the sun hits! Great shade of blue, and it looks perfect with the wave dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! I do love it very much. I was at the AD this weekend looking at a blue Pelagos which I've always wanted badly. Seeing it in person has made me want it even more, but can't justify buying another blue diver any time too soon. But at least the SMP is holding me over on the blue for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PRabbit said:


> Thanks! I do love it very much. I was at the AD this weekend looking at a blue Pelagos which I've always wanted badly. Seeing it in person has made me want it even more, but can't justify buying another blue diver any time too soon. But at least the SMP is holding me over on the blue for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense.

I recently picked up a blue diver myself. Went for the Panerai Submersible 42mm (blue bezel and accents on a shark grey dial).

I was highly, highly considering the new SMP with the grey dial and blue bezel on blue rubber, but I already have a Speedy Racing and my Seamaster 300, so I went for something _totally_ different. And I have to say, I'm really loving the Panerai - a unique watch for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

SaMaster14 said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> I recently picked up a blue diver myself. Went for the Panerai Submersible 42mm (blue bezel and accents on a shark grey dial).
> 
> I was highly, highly considering the new SMP with the grey dial and blue bezel on blue rubber, but I already have a Speedy Racing and my Seamaster 300, so I went for something _totally_ different. And I have to say, I'm really loving the Panerai - a unique watch for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, I've seen your photos of that one. A damn beaut you've got in that Pan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## cybercat




----------



## PKC




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

The Legendary Moonwatch for Speedy Tuesday;










Have a great day, all!

René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SaMaster14

It's already Tuesday again?!










Also pictured, the best ciabatta in west Los Angeles (Belwood Bakery - Brentwood)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2

curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JP(Canada)

Bond SMP


----------



## brash47

Speedy Tuesday. Quick and horrible shots, but representing 2 worlds of chrono.

The masterpiece that is the Speedmaster, moonwatch hessalite, handwinder!!

Brand new, Christopher Ward, C65 AM GT Chronograph Limited Edition. ETA 251.264. The world's most accurate quartz chronograph rated -10 to +10 seconds per year.
























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

brash47 said:


> Speedy Tuesday. Quick and horrible shots, but representing 2 worlds of chrono.
> 
> The masterpiece that is the Speedmaster, moonwatch hessalite, handwinder!!
> 
> Brand new, Christopher Ward, C65 AM GT Chronograph Limited Edition. ETA 251.264. The world's most accurate quartz chronograph rated -10 to +10 seconds per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


The CW looks cool. Same movement in my Certina DS2.


----------



## brash47

jkpa said:


> The CW looks cool. Same movement in my Certina DS2.


At a 41mm, 47.12 lug to lug, 12.2 thick, its very conservative on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## cybercat

MKII Kingston


----------



## Resting_PandaFace

Planet Ocean on a new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## corry29




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Jetguy87 said:


> View attachment 15370941


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jetguy87

fskywalker said:


> Nice!!


Thanks! Now that I've made the jump, need to give it proper wrist time


----------



## Ace0nBase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Don't hate on the Uggs, they're comfy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Thank God...it's my Friday. Wearing the Seamaster 300 today;



















René


----------



## jd163




----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Thank God...it's my Friday. Wearing the Seamaster 300 today;
> 
> View attachment 15372406
> 
> 
> View attachment 15372409
> 
> 
> René


Have a great "Friday" Rène 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Thursday evening here. It's 28 degrees and I'm wearing my PO and enjoying a beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on sailcloth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Thursday evening here. It's 28 degrees and I'm wearing my PO and enjoying a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Dan!! Enjoy that cold beer, and the upcoming weekend.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the color scheme on this YM! The bezel and dial work so well together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Cheers Dan!! Enjoy that cold beer, and the upcoming weekend.
> 
> René


Cheers Rène! It went down all too quickly. Now on my third! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

good morning


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Thundercat? ️️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Gfxdaddy said:


> Thundercat? ️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on the links in San Diego

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

milgauss1349 said:


> Awesome photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## joesym001

Mark XVIII


----------



## wrwarner

Calm before the storm


----------



## Titan II

Can't think of a better way to start my work week;



















René


----------



## Mickey®

Happy Sunday...still "testing" this one and it's pain in the neck pusher out...


----------



## Titan II

Mickey® said:


> Happy Sunday...still "testing" this one and it's pain in the neck pusher out...
> 
> View attachment 15377160


Looks great on that NATO.

René


----------



## roknfreewrld

Success


----------



## bazelot

Today's watch


----------



## swissra




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RadiumWatches

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't seen one like this before. Do you know the reference number?


----------



## fskywalker

RadiumWatches said:


> Haven't seen one like this before. Do you know the reference number?


This is a 150th anniversary titanium model, 2232.30.00 but has a different dial (non AC from 2230.50), Planet Ocean second sweep hand and the 2230.50 WG bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

In the "office"...

Speedy Tuesday and a nice Nespresso iced coffee!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## brash47

Its not my speedy, but I felt I wanted to still wear a chrono
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezwatch

My Mitsukoshi mod speedy


----------



## DaveandStu

brash47 said:


> Its not my speedy, but I felt I wanted to still wear a chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Hi..great looking chrono may i have the reference # please?
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Winter sun on Sunshine Coast..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## sager




----------



## brash47

DaveandStu said:


> Hi..great looking chrono may i have the reference # please?
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


SBEC001

If you are interested, amazing deals to be had at Toppers Vault Sale.









Topper Vault Sale


That's right – the Topper Vault is fully reloaded with another round of new watches – hidden gems, fan-favorites, and some of the best-kept secrets that we're happy to spill from Seiko, Hamilton, Oris, Nomos, Zodiac, Bremont and many more – all at very exclusive savings. And best of all, you...




topperjewelers.com





Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Titan II

Going with the Railmaster today;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Feeling vintage today - 1959 Tudor and 1929 Omega!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

brash47 said:


> SBEC001
> 
> If you are interested, amazing deals to be had at Toppers Vault Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topper Vault Sale
> 
> 
> That's right – the Topper Vault is fully reloaded with another round of new watches – hidden gems, fan-favorites, and some of the best-kept secrets that we're happy to spill from Seiko, Hamilton, Oris, Nomos, Zodiac, Bremont and many more – all at very exclusive savings. And best of all, you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thank you mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## swissra




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## sager




----------



## anonymousmoose

Rubber strap is coming in handy


----------



## PeterA

The flighty c.910 in perfect condition today


----------



## fiskadoro

Railmaster


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## montelatici




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Prebond 2 toned from 1990s


----------



## SaMaster14

Marine layer finally lifted in LA ... weather feels like June, not August...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1st timer

Omega seamaster planet ocean 600M


----------



## tbensous

1st timer said:


> Omega seamaster planet ocean 600M
> View attachment 15384708


Nice ! Is it an Omega NATO ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

tbensous said:


> Nice ! Is it an Omega NATO ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Got it from a local place. Look up moose straps.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## SaMaster14

anonymousmoose said:


>


That NATO matches perfectly! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## swissra




----------



## Pongster




----------



## SaMaster14

Lunch time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra




----------



## brash47

Arrived last night. I think this is pretty darn cool!
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Workweek officially over. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Just another fishing day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

anonymousmoose said:


> Rubber strap is coming in handy


Far out!.there is so much to like with that piece..
Just a bloody pearler imho
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Gray_Panther said:


> Just another fishing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any day on the water is better than a day on land!!
Great shot mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

One on the handstand and one left at dock..
So no need for being " desi driver"
Take care all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. Railmaster for me today;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up a new strap and buckle for my Panerai today. Made of recycled PET (so I can feel good about spending boutique prices...?)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Skellig

Titan II said:


> Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. Railmaster for me today;
> 
> Great shot of that Railmaster.
> 
> View attachment 15388103
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Skellig




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Well, the life jacket is an Omega, does that count?


----------



## Titan II

Cheers!

René


----------



## Horology_101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## unclesandy

His and hers vintage swiss









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## jkmetz

New moonwatch, old oem strap. Looking for leather next....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## solesman

Great capture of the dial texture René!



Titan II said:


> View attachment 15390631
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Great capture of the dial texture René!


Cheers Dan!!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes Phil s bloody pearler mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## v1triol




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Speedy day!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## BigAl085




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## joesym001

First Speedmaster on my first Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## swissra




----------



## fskywalker

YM Wednesday on Everest strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre back on the "proper" Bond NATO today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Evening switch to WG Datejust 116139 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Not yet on-wrist, but will be after the strap change!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead

Tried at boutique.


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Titan II

René

Edit: Please excuse the dust on the crystal...hastily taken picture.


----------



## SaMaster14

Heading in to the office today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JP(Canada) said:


>


Awesome! The two tone looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## DaveandStu

panos_ioannou said:


>


Bloody beauty mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead

With rubber


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## rfortson

Speedy Friday









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Going to need to update my sig 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

Bracelet swap!


----------



## Brey17

Getting ready for an evening cookout.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Omega Seamaster Diver 300m on the Snake River





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Omega Seamaster Diver 300m on the Snake River
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


&#8230; You're not too far from me. That's Rainier to the East.


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on steel ... honestly a totally different watch and character vs. when it's on a NATO


----------



## swissra




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Lazy Saturdays&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Brey17 said:


> &#8230; You're not too far from me. That's Rainier to the East.
> View attachment 15398197


Very nice! I actually live in Washington state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## gamechannel




----------



## brmott




----------



## SaMaster14

Water check


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

O-mega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;










René


----------



## Titan II

Went to the AD to check this one out today;





































René


----------



## SaMaster14

A scorcher today in Southern California










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

Mark 18 with brown dial...which looks charcoal blue in this photo. It has such an interesting character, depending on lighting conditions.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Have a great week, all!



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Formal today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Gfxdaddy said:


> Going to need to update my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on Jubilee! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Went to the AD to check this one out today;
> 
> View attachment 15400173
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400174
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400175
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400176
> 
> 
> René


Looks good in the mirror shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Looks good in the mirror shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dan!

It does look pretty good, doesn't it! Can you believe that's the 43.5mm!?

I went in to try on the 39.5mm, but they didnt have any in stock. I thought since I was there Imight as well tey out the 43.5, and I think it looks pretty good. I would have thought that size would have looked HUGE on my 6.5" wrist.

Since this looks pretty good I think I'd be inclined to go 43.5 over the 39.5 to get the better proportions of height to diameter. Thoughts?

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Thanks, Dan!
> 
> It does look pretty good, doesn't it! Can you believe that's the 43.5mm!?
> 
> I went in to try on the 39.5mm, but they didnt have any in stock. I thought since I was there Imight as well tey out the 43.5, and I think it looks pretty good. I would have thought that size would have looked HUGE on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Since this looks pretty good I think I'd be inclined to go 43.5 over the 39.5 to get the better proportions of height to diameter. Thoughts?
> 
> René


I would also definitely go with the 43.5mm and my wrist is 6.75". I was also surprised when I tried on some of the 43.5 Speedy models that they actually looked smaller than the Seamaster Pro Diver 300m 42mm. I don't know what it is, but I'm thinking it must be something about the way Omega measures the diameter of these models. I can't imagine how small the 39.5 must look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

solesman said:


> Looks great on Jubilee!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feels even better on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

The best chronograph


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, ladies and gents!

Strap change from the black gator with oem deployant to the Antique Brown leather strap from Atelier DeGriff, with oem tang buckle;










René


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Yep the 43.5mm wears small due the short lug to lug and female end links. You could wear the 39.5mm but I think the proportions work better with the larger diameter. Biggest question is do you go black, blue or orange & white?



Titan II said:


> Thanks, Dan!
> 
> It does look pretty good, doesn't it! Can you believe that's the 43.5mm!?
> 
> I went in to try on the 39.5mm, but they didnt have any in stock. I thought since I was there Imight as well tey out the 43.5, and I think it looks pretty good. I would have thought that size would have looked HUGE on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Since this looks pretty good I think I'd be inclined to go 43.5 over the 39.5 to get the better proportions of height to diameter. Thoughts?
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Yep the 43.5mm wears small due the short lug to lug and female end links. You could wear the 39.5mm but I think the proportions work better with the larger diameter. Biggest question is do you go black, blue or orange & white?


Hmmm🤔 I think I'll change things up and go with...black

I've got some feelers out for a 2201.50 in good, unpolished condition with bix and papers. If one pops up at a reasonable price, from a trusted seller, before I've saved up all the money for the new 43.5 then I'll definitely jump on that.

That is, until J change my mind again. I really should update that thread I started.

Cheers!

René


----------



## solesman

"Hmmm? I think I'll change things up and go with...black"    

Yep the 2201.50 is the classic PO, a real strap monster with little shine to it.

Yep you should update the thread for sure.



Titan II said:


> Hmmm? I think I'll change things up and go with...black
> 
> I've got some feelers out for a 2201.50 in good, unpolished condition with bix and papers. If one pops up at a reasonable price, from a trusted seller, before I've saved up all the money for the new 43.5 then I'll definitely jump on that.
> 
> That is, until J change my mind again. I really should update that thread I started.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> René


----------



## anonymousmoose

White dial that doesn't cost Omega$$$

I do like the detail in the sub-dial.


----------



## joesym001




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Blue done right ?


fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


?


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Blue done right


Thanks Dan! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15405870
> 
> 
> René


All my mates are online at the same time! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> All my mates are online at the same time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know if at least one that should be doing some work.?

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> I know if at least one that should be doing some work.
> 
> René


I'll let you get back to it then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143




----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> I'll let you get back to it then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, no worries. What is it the ladies used to say to let me down easy?? "It's not you, it's me."  

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Oh, no worries. What is it the ladies used to say to let me down easy?? "It's not you, it's me."
> 
> René


I've heard that one a few times to myself too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Date night tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Lunch time drive thru. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Titan II

I'll add another Railmaster;










René


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Not today's shot but Gigi insisted I post the second photo of the set  Currently wearing the Milly though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bloody hell Phil, you are racking up some absolute pearler mate!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

10 out of Sinn's 10 for me today,
Hope we all stay well.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SaMaster14

PAM today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

SaMaster14 said:


> PAM today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! No chance with my chicken wrists though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artus




----------



## PeterA




----------



## cybercat




----------



## sculder




----------



## SaMaster14

Golf morning!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

SaMaster14 said:


> Golf morning!


Colour coded with the glove logo. Looks great


----------



## jkmetz

Goofy swatch out by the pool this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Welcome to the Weekend!


----------



## brash47

jkmetz said:


> Goofy swatch out by the pool this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This brings back so many memories. I remember high school, mid 80's I wanted a Swatch so bad. So I finally got the money saved, picked up one. If I remember right, I had some accessories to hang one from my backpack and some case guard things. All good fun though.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001




----------



## swissra




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## orangenSaft

Random freebie from my last buy, watching the dogs play.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar

Came in this week and loving it!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

This beauty today. Have a nice weekend!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## RDK

Explorer once again 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn LYA-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## SaMaster14

So I learned the date "clicks" and changes at 12:03am!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

In the middle of its weekend bath


----------



## Titan II

Thank God it's my Monday!! Weekends are just way too much work. Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!










René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Stay well all....









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Sugman

It's new...I'm sure it'll be on my wrist for the next couple of days.


----------



## joesym001

Mark XVIII back on Santoni strap.


----------



## Thee

Omega today. The Speedy '57


----------



## solesman

Only a few days?? Thats a very short honeymoon! 



Sugman said:


> It's new...I'm sure it'll be on my wrist for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 15413769


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great shot, Dan.

René


----------



## Titan II

Edit: Did I just put "Speedy Tuesday" above a picture of my SM300MC? And on a Monday to boot? Sheesh!!😳🤔

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That's a great shot, Dan.
> 
> René


Cheers René! I'm in love with this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15414149
> 
> 
> René


A strap really makes the 300 IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

.....can't seem to take this off..........be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Cheers René! I'm in love with this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm picking up on that.? I'm seeing a lot more pictures from you in the WRUW thread.? Happy to hear you're enjoying the new watch. That's what "this thing of ours" ( La Cosa Nostra?) is all about.

René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> A strap really makes the 300 IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do really love it on a leather strap, but when I put it back on the bracelet it just feels like it belongs. It's nice to have a watch that's accommodating in that way; gives one lits of options.










René


----------



## solesman

BLeistner said:


> .....can't seem to take this off..........be well and enjoy your time!
> View attachment 15414162


Nicely matched NATO & watch combo there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

solesman said:


> Nicely matched NATO & watch combo there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dan. I cannot take all the credit as it came with the watch.....a happy accident of sorts.....LOL


----------



## solesman

BLeistner said:


> Thanks, Dan. I cannot take all the credit as it came with the watch.....a happy accident of sorts.....LOL


Well the previous owner had a creative mind and you've continued that. Enjoy that beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Yeah, I'm picking up on that. I'm seeing a lot more pictures from you in the WRUW thread. Happy to hear you're enjoying the new watch. That's what "this thing of ours" ( La Cosa Nostra?) is all about.
> 
> René


Indeed it is mate. What a watch!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

I got to work an hour early this morning, so had a chance to relax in the sun with a coffee and read my book. A very civilized way to start my Speedy Tuesday;










Let's hope the rest of the day unfolds equally well. Enjoy _your_ day.

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## navjing0614

This one today and almost everyday. My true GADA watch. 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ChaseOne

MK II "Galaxy Dial"...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Looks like it will be a nice day in Surrey. Have a great day all.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That dial!!?

René


----------



## fskywalker

Titan II said:


> That dial!!
> 
> René


Thanks René 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Feat. my WFH setup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Buick

I have just got this Aqua Terra 39mm from a WUS forum member that I 'met' through Instagram. I've been hankering for a white dial for a while, and for something a bit different from the dive watches that I have always favoured. I like the size, and the dial transforms in different lighting (as do the hands, which mostly look like a flat blue/black). I wanted something with a good amount of water resistance still, so I like that this has 150m resistance and a sturdy, externally threaded crown tube.


----------



## Pun

Latest addition to my collection


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Dino7




----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today. One of the better GADA watches by any brand.


----------



## 5959HH

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro











Older picture of my one and only white dial watch, same as your 116138 that I haven't worn for awhile.


----------



## fskywalker

5959HH said:


> Older picture of my one and only white dial watch, same as your 116138 that I haven't worn for awhile.


Nice! Mine is 116139: they are kind of rare, loving mine so far! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

fskywalker said:


> Nice! Mine is 116139: they are kind of rare, loving mine so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was difficult for me to discern from your picture that your DJ36 is actually 18K WG whereas mine is 18K YG. Truth is I actually prefer the understated aspects of WG over YG. I'm sure you're aware that Rolex has a foundry where their gold is manufactured.


----------



## fskywalker

5959HH said:


> It was difficult for me to discern from your picture that your DJ36 is actually 18K WG whereas mine is 18K YG. Truth is I actually prefer the understated aspects of WG over YG. I'm sure you're aware that Rolex has a foundry where their gold is manufactured.


Here another picture of this white beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinman143

Espresso time.


----------



## jkmetz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

Pun said:


> Latest addition to my collection
> View attachment 15419392


How does the MkII wear? I've always thought they're so cool.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Staycation at a local casino hotel


----------



## Pun

joesym001 said:


> How does the MkII wear? I've always thought they're so cool.


It's more comfortable wear than I thought. It's on my wrist since last evening, I slept wearing the watch. The lumes are good for 8 hours. 
Overall it's made as a good solid tank construction to take much abuse without seeking for your mercy ☺


----------



## Pongster




----------



## anonymousmoose

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15420451


Saw them at the casino omega AD today, looks so nice


----------



## sanik




----------



## DaveandStu

Wrist soother tonight..
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing my morning coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I wore this one on my left wrist today;










...and this one on my right;










René


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

This one today;



















René


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## jkpa

Oh nothing to see here. Just a wrist roll and then - FLASH. Perfect angle for the sun to set the bezel ablaze. Insane!!

No filter or tricks.


----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## kboyle

Left or right?


----------



## Titan II

kboyle said:


> Left or right?
> View attachment 15424642


Depends.

René


----------



## TheHun

Left


----------



## b55er

Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50
Timex Snoopy in Space TW2T827009J


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

The love to hate watch.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## PeterA

Heavy poolwork


----------



## jd163




----------



## Titan II

Railmaster;










René


----------



## Vindic8

Happy Monday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

Monday NWD !


----------



## Buramu

TGITuesday!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

LRRP GMT


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday again









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd163

Speedy on Watch Gecko Mesh


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Titan II

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15427217
> 
> 
> TGITuesday!





jd163 said:


> Speedy on Watch Gecko Mesh
> 
> View attachment 15427838


Well done!! These both look great.

René


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olobstur

Speedy 40









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PeterA

Feeling blue


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## justcruisin

Another Speedy 40


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday's shot&#8230;still on wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

You know you've had to many things on your mind when you leave the house forgetting your watch.

You know your a WIS when your seriously considering driving back to the house to get it....


----------



## adk225




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cybercat

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15430997


Nice Hummingbird! 🎵
( ...& Speedy! )


----------



## cybercat

MK II Kingston


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 6R15




----------



## pierokwong

6R15 said:


> View attachment 15431631


Here we go, the orange bezel gangs


----------



## 6R15

pierokwong said:


> Here we go, the orange bezel gangs


ORANGE LUME GANGGGGG


----------



## joesym001




----------



## pierokwong

6R15 said:


> ORANGE LUME GANGGGGG
> 
> View attachment 15432086
> 
> 
> View attachment 15432087


SO NICE!!!! I really like the way how the bezel light up in the dark. The light is coming out solidly from inside the bezel.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pierokwong said:


> Here we go, the orange bezel gangs
> 
> View attachment 15432050


In my opinion, this is the Planet Ocean to get. It's got a whole lot going for it. I like the size (I'm a big guy), I like the 2-subdial-chronograph display. I like the lume'd bezel. I like the bracelet and clasp. And I like the display case back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Slowly becoming one of my favorites! Something about the Grey teak dial!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pierokwong

usmc_k9_vet said:


> In my opinion, this is the Planet Ocean to get. It's got a whole lot going for it. I like the size (I'm a big guy), I like the 2-subdial-chronograph display. I like the lume'd bezel. I like the bracelet and clasp. And I like the display case back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, this is definitely THE WATCH to go for. everything on the dial is perfectly layout in this generation. Would be a huge challenge for Omega to make improvement on the next gen PO.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

insta: apt.1901












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

"Guinness"


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

At work









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

anonymousmoose said:


> You know you've had to many things on your mind when you leave the house forgetting your watch.
> 
> You know your a WIS when your seriously considering driving back to the house to get it....


Only 2 things happen when that occurs, you either drive back or buy one new one while you are out!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

My sunset solo sailing companion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Morning!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## brash47

Diving in the treacherous desk environment....brash is able to time his descent into the abyss with his handy, oh so slim chronograph!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Wonderfully sunny lazy Sunday to cap off a great weekend  Have a good one y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## adgume

Love my Seamaster Diver! 
All the different Seamaster iterations Omega has designed are very appealing, particularly the newest titanium version, the Nekton Edition steel on steel 210.30.42.20.01.002
That model definitely has my attention.


----------



## PeterA




----------



## montelatici




----------



## navjing0614

This one went with me in the water. Didn't want to bring another watch. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Lazy Labor Day in the States ... really putting this diver through its paces


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I wore these two for a visit to the OB today;



















I went to the OB specifically to see the silver opaline dial Globemaster, and I was pleasantly surprised at how gorgeous it is;










René


----------



## anaplian

Nekkid...


----------



## rfortson

20 years ago this week, STS-106 Atlantis was finishing up ISS preparations for permanent occupancy. Along for the ride was my Speedmaster. 
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Celebrating Speedy Tuesday with The Legend;










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No Speedy here but for the first time the leather strap is lasting more than one day. This dark brown one is originally for the 60th anniversary Speedy but I bought it because I consider the tan one that came with mine not dark enough. The strap is well made but could be a little thicker for a more toolish look.


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> View attachment 15439446
> 
> 
> No Speedy here but for the first time the leather strap is lasting more than one day. This dark brown one is originally for the 60th anniversary Speedy but I bought it because I consider the tan one that came with mine not dark enough. The strap is well made but could be a little thicker for a more toolish look.


I think that looks great, John.

I have a similar strap that I use on my 300MC and it suits the watch very well and wears very comfortably.










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks Rene, and yes, sometimes leather on a diver can look good


----------



## swissra




----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> I think that looks great, John.
> 
> I have a similar strap that I use on my 300MC and it suits the watch very well and wears very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 15439515
> 
> 
> René


That looks great! Which strap is that? I am torn between putting my speedy or the seamaster 300 on leather.


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> That looks great! Which strap is that? I am torn between putting my speedy or the seamaster 300 on leather.


Thank you!!?

That is a strap called the Elephant Grey. Don't worry, it's not made from elephant hide...that's just the name of the strap. It was procured from Atelier DeGriff out of Belgium.

I have quite a few of their straps and I've been very happy with them. They are great quality and stand up to wear really well. They start out very soft and subtle and they just get better with age.

I have my Speedy on their Antique Brown strap. I wore it to the OMEGA boutique yesterday and got a nice compliment on the strap from the sales associate. Here's a picture;










In my opinion, both the Speedy and the SM300MC look good on leather. I'm not a fan of the Diver 300M on leather. I find the 300MC works because of it's vintage vibe and the colour of the lume. The 300M I find to be too modern to work on leather. That's just my opinion. You should wear whatever you like and makes you happy. There is no right or wrong answer. Although some would beg to differ.

Post some pictures once you've made a decision.

René


----------



## jd163

On Stingray by Losa Straps


----------



## anaplian

Nomos Orion making interminable conference calls bearable...


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Thank you!!🙏
> 
> That is a strap called the Elephant Grey. Don't worry, it's not made from elephant hide...that's just the name of the strap. It was procured from Atelier DeGriff out of Belgium.
> 
> I have quite a few of their straps and I've been very happy with them. They are great quality and stand up to wear really well. They start out very soft and subtle and they just get better with age.
> 
> I have my Speedy on their Antique Brown strap. I wore it to the OMEGA boutique yesterday and got a nice compliment on the strap from the sales associate. Here's a picture;
> 
> View attachment 15440211
> 
> 
> In my opinion, both the Speedy and the SM300MC look good on leather. I'm not a fan of the Diver 300M on leather. I find the 300MC works because of it's vintage vibe and the colour of the lume. The 300M I find to be too modern to work on leather. That's just my opinion. You should wear whatever you like and makes you happy. There is no right or wrong answer. Although some would beg to differ.
> 
> Post some pictures once you've made a decision.
> 
> René


Thank you. I meant to say seamaster 300 mc. You are right, both watches look great on just about anything. I have narrowed it down between atelier and bulang and sons for the strap. I think I'll do my speedy now since I just got the 300mc and will give it some time on the bracelet.


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Thank you. I meant to say seamaster 300 mc. You are right, both watches look great on just about anything. I have narrowed it down between atelier and bulang and sons for the strap. I think I'll do my speedy now since I just got the 300mc and will give it some time on the bracelet.


Looking forward to some pictures once the strap arrives.

René


----------



## Titan II

I think I've chosen well. I'm enjoying all 3 of my OMEGAs just as much today as when I first got them. I mean, how can I not?! Look at this thing;










René


----------



## Dieselk

Aqua Terra 😍😍😍
Follow me on Instagram 😉: aquaterralover


----------



## JG's Watches

I already posted this in the Speedmaster Club thread today but I haven't taken it off since I got it this weekend. Might be a WRUW for a while LOL


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM and pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

Omega in the Red Sky Ashes in the Bay Area, CA
(this is not a filter)


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Relo60

Omega Thursday. Cheers 😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT today. Stopped at a red light at exactly the right time.

Regular photo be portrait mode


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickc007

I have never seen Nekkid... that is COOL



anaplian said:


> Nekkid...


----------



## brash47

HAQ chronograph today.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001




----------



## SaMaster14

Still ash in the air in Los Angeles 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Taking the dog out in the rain. Really putting that 600m to the test 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Just back from the spa









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Heading in to the AD today to try on the NTTD SMP. Wearing the 300MC;










René

Oops!! Looks like I forgot to hit "Post reply" this afternoon. Will post pictures tomorrow of my trip to the AD, along with my thoughts on the NTTD SMP.


----------



## Dieselk

My favorite piece 😍😍😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFEzfdbHOxC/


----------



## rfortson

And with the X-33 again on 9/13









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Titan II

Looks like the leaves are starting to turn. I guess we're really moving into fall now.



















Have a great Sunday, all!

René


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Looks like the leaves are starting to turn. I guess we're really moving into fall now.
> 
> View attachment 15447931
> 
> 
> View attachment 15447929
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday, all!
> 
> René


Very nice! Can't wait till I get mine in! I went with a degriff portofino brown strap. Are you using a deployant?


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Very nice! Can't wait till I get mine in! I went with a degriff portofino brown strap. Are you using a deployant?


Thank you! I love this combo.

I do have other straps from DeGriff, for both my Speedy and my 300MC, that I wear with a deployant. This one happens to be on a 16mm OMEGA tang buckle.










Thanks again for the compliment.

René

Edit: Please post some pictures of your new strap on your watch once it arrives.


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## EightEyes

Picked this one up yesterday in a rare bit of (by appointment) in-person shopping.

Absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## cybercat

Yesterday afternoon switched to my old regular daily wear from a while ago - still on my wrist now...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

PAM 959!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The sun finally peeked through all the smoke this morning. This is the first we've seen of the sun in almost a week.



















Have a good week, everyone!

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday as the world goes 'round









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Tuesday










Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Sweet T, Rob!

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

New to me.
super comfortable for the size.


----------



## JG's Watches

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## kiwi71

Speedy Reduced II for me









Flik Flak Spider-Man for my 6yo son


----------



## cybercat




----------



## swissra




----------



## panos_ioannou

Peter Blake Wednesday


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

First real day of sun in weeks. No smoke in the air!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Some pics of my AT ?
AT one of the best modern Omega watches? The best one ? What do you think?

Feel free to follow me on IG?: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFNfx_Nn4gp/


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

First pic of the new (to me) PO. I've wanted this watch for the last 12 years. Everything I thought it would be.


----------



## Titan II

joesym001 said:


> View attachment 15454414
> 
> 
> First pic of the new (to me) PO. I've wanted this watch for the last 12 years. Everything I thought it would be.


Congrats on finally getting your PO, Joe. It's a beauty, and sure to be a classic. Enjoy!!

Rene


----------



## swissra




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Sweet T, Rob!
> 
> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15451454
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451463
> 
> 
> René


Thanks René 

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Titan II

This is the last day of my work week. Looking forward to my weekend, and wearing the Railmaster;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible today. On the one or so days a week I'm actually in the office at work


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## mgonz12




----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## cave diver

My first omega arrived today. I bought this, after a lot of research and second guessing - wash and repeat- to mark my PhD and breaking into the job market successfully. Took a long time to get here and I'm stoked.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

cave diver said:


> My first omega arrived today. I bought this, after a lot of research and second guessing - wash and repeat- to mark my PhD and breaking into the job market successfully. Took a long time to get here and I'm stoked.


I believe congratulations are in order.?? Best wishes as you begin a new phase of your life and career. Enjoy your new Seamaster!

Rene


----------



## Dieselk

Trials in Paris 😍😍😍

feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFSTlnGHw0M/


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre this Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre this Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sharp! ?

Rene


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> That looks sharp!
> 
> Rene


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Nikrnic

Goin' home for the weekend..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Dieselk

Macros of Omega AT 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFU16Ibqblw/


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy football Saturday. Go Irish!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15




----------



## cave diver




----------



## Titan II

cave diver said:


>


That's a great photo!

René


----------



## swissra




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vettehigh

6R15 said:


> View attachment 15459094
> 
> 
> View attachment 15459096


That will arrive at my house the end of next week


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## joesym001

Sunday morning grocery run


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

Beginning a new work week with the 300MC;



















René


----------



## solesman

Have a great Monday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Gfxdaddy

WOTD 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

All at sea today...


----------



## roknfreewrld

Some older style waves for today.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## rfortson

It's Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Tuesday, Speedy people!



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday! Have some dirt on my cuff though, 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Buchmann69

New Forstner Flat Link Band

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## stockae92




----------



## tenurepro

All dressed up and nowhere to go 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zman8

Just got my sapphire sandwich!!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## 2premo

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 15464006
> View attachment 15464008


just curious, what exact model and year has "*F-15E" engraved on the back*


----------



## Titan II

SM300MC;










René


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on a leather NATO! Goes so well with the patina on the markers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

My Thriday choice;










René


----------



## wkw

An old model

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

Older still, mostly...


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## joesym001

Finally took the PO off for a rest.


----------



## cybercat

Oris 65 diver


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Off to grab coffee before work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My stunning Omega AT 😍😍😍

Feel free to check and subscribe to my IG for more photos and videos🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFmMrTzqIsL/


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## cybercat




----------



## SPfrom1973




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## SaMaster14

PAM 959 for golf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Bond and Red Stripe for this evening


----------



## keisuke_z

With a freshly refinished bracelet!


----------



## Dino7

keisuke_z said:


> With a freshly refinished bracelet!


love it , wish I'd not sold mine


----------



## Sugman

Just put it on a new Di-Modell Carbonio...


----------



## Dieselk

Last photos for today to say hello from Paris 😉

Check my IG for more content 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFm1L94n3f_/


----------



## borchard929

What a long, strange trip... I bought a James Bond AT and I sold a few weeks ago. Went to a new friend's house this morning, noticed he had this. Ended up trading for it 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Picked up a couple of oem straps for the 60th Anniversary Railmaster today. Trying out this one first;



















I moved the Vintage style tang buckle over from the black leather strap that came with the Railmaster. I've ordered 2 more of these buckles from the AD;










René


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## PeterA




----------



## Titan II

Railmaster on new to me oem leather. Imo this suits this watch to a t. Thanks Carl (carlhaluss)!!



















René


----------



## jansjetta

2542.20 on Speedy bracelet with ceramic bezel insert. I wear this watch more than any other.


----------



## Relo60

Happy😀😷 Sunday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom




----------



## 5959HH

My Railmaster one of the better GADA watches which dial seems to change depending on the angle and/or current lighting.


----------



## joesym001

PO on nato today


----------



## SaMaster14

At the car wash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## zman8

New strap... changed from bracelet.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## solesman

No change here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jansjetta

2541.80 The original Bond Seamaster


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster for me today as well;










René


----------



## K42

SMP from 2003. Seems most of my pics are washed out from glare. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jansjetta

396.1041; late first generation


----------



## tbensous




----------



## john9963

Tuesday, so...


----------



## borchard929

Good grief! This thing is beautiful!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I started with my Speedie, then felt I'd rather go with a heavy chronograph today....
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jas1978

Current Daily Carry:
Omega Aqua Terra
Little King Goods Wallet
Bic Pen


----------



## roybiv99

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dieselk

Blue or Black, hummm 🤔

Feel free to check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFyltVQqc_T/


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jansjetta

2342.20; seldom worn but much loved


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday's shot, but wearing the same today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Gfxdaddy said:


> Yesterday's shot, but wearing the same today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC getting me through the last day of my work week;



















René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Beautiful shot. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I wore the Seamaster 300MC this morning when I washed my truck.

Changed to the Railmaster to do my chores around the house and laundry;










The Speedmaster is on deck and will be worn when I go out for dinner tonight;










Have a great weekend, everyone!!

René


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## cybercat

New shoes on my 42mm 2500 PO by the waterfront downstairs ...


















(changing pilots.....) :


----------



## Irf

PloProf:


----------



## fskywalker

cybercat said:


> New shoes on my 42mm 2500 PO by the waterfront downstairs ...
> View attachment 15481298
> 
> 
> View attachment 15481299
> 
> 
> (changing pilots.....) :
> 
> View attachment 15481300
> 
> 
> View attachment 15481301


Looks good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Gooood morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

It's a relaxing Saturday with the 114060.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good morning, Sunday shift starting in 2 hours


----------



## Dieselk

The most beautiful of modern omega ever ? Hummm 🤔what do you think ?

Check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF61FoHq1v9/


----------



## FatTuesday

I'll see your Aqua Terra and raise you an Aqua Terra chrono...


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

And so another work week begins. Wearing the Railmaster today;



















Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## tbensous




----------



## imranbecks

Happy James Bond Day!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Milgauss Monday ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

In all the excitement of the Snoopy release I almost forgot to post in this thread. Seamaster 300MC today;



















René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Titan II said:


> In all the excitement of the Snoopy release I almost forgot to post in this thread. Seamaster 300MC today;
> 
> View attachment 15485252
> 
> 
> View attachment 15485256
> 
> 
> René


You know mate...that's a bloody Stella piece!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DaveandStu said:


> You know mate...that's a bloody Stella piece!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers!! I appreciate the compliment.

I've owned it for coming up on 5 years now, and I love it just as much today as I did when I first picked it up.










Thanks again!

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!! This old thing today;



















René


----------



## iaymnu

New to me and finally can be put to use this weekend's Regatta race.

Anyone know if there is another Omega bracelet that can be retrofitted with.


----------



## SaMaster14

Walking Bear, letting the chrono function get some movement on this sunny Tuesday


----------



## dancl82




----------



## BeauR

Just picked up a new aqua terra. It's my first blue watch. My first choice was the grey dial with blue markers but the OB was sold out. The blue is definitely growing on me.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Insta: @apt.1901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goharryjr

Going back in time with Howard Zinn and a vintage Constellation from the 70s. Ref 168.045 the first Omega integrated bracelet!


----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;










René


----------



## roybiv99

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21




----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

GMT today!


----------



## iaymnu

Sailing with this before it gets too cold.


----------



## Russ1965

Cheapest watch I own..................


----------



## cave diver




----------



## cave diver

roknfreewrld said:


> View attachment 15483182


Great looking strap! Where is it from?


----------



## roknfreewrld

Thanks! Actually it's the factory strap off my citizen BM8180-03. I think the black version would look even better than the green but apparently they were only available in Europe ( I think). Been trying to find one for a couple of years now with no luck, even from citizen.


----------



## DaveandStu

600 ...top day all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## DocJekl

Rolex DSSD D-BLUE 126660 today


----------



## solesman

Nice to see you posting on here again 



DocJekl said:


> Rolex DSSD D-BLUE 126660 today
> View attachment 15491071


----------



## camb66




----------



## swissra




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SaMaster14

Perfect NATO for the season!


----------



## Lukebennett21

Took me a while to decide on the right watch for the occasion but the blue Seamaster feels great!


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## joesym001

Lukebennett21 said:


> Took me a while to decide on the right watch for the occasion but the blue Seamaster feels great!
> View attachment 15491986
> View attachment 15491991


Hey just got one of those too, the baby not the watch. We also have the same car seat/carrier.

PO and my new kiddo:


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


>


And you my photos of the PO LM LE are good. Damn dude! Looks fabulous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

For the 3rd time I now own a Planet Ocean. This time with the 42mm 8500 and I think it's the perfect one for me. Happy Saturday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM today


----------



## Titan II

Stopping for a quick sandwich. Wearing the Speedy;










René


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Still wearing my Deep Blue Mk2 this weekend. Walking the dog, and running errands.


----------



## WatchEater666

Will be wearing this all week as I finally got back home after nearly a year thanks to covid. Forgot how beautiful the dial color was.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm still so very glad I bought this when I did. I haven't seen any IWC I like better (except maybe the gold version of this)


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Out of town for the weekend. Enjoying my morning coffee on the deck with my Railmaster.


----------



## Titan II

Back to work again. That weekend sure flew by. Railmaster for me today;










One good thing about working today is that I would normally be preparing Thanksgiving dinner. Because I'm working today I just have to drive to my sister's place after work, sit down, and eat.

It's nice to get a little break from the cooking. I better enjoy it...Christmas is just around the corner.










Happy Canadian Thanksgiving, everyone! Enjoy the tail end of your weekend.

René


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

The other perks of working Thanksgiving weekend;










I'm very thankful.

René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## oso2276

Franken SMP300. Hicking today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cybercat

All at sea again today...


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> The other perks of working Thanksgiving weekend;
> 
> View attachment 15494803
> 
> 
> I'm very thankful.
> 
> René


Happy Thanksgiving René!


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> The other perks of working Thanksgiving weekend;
> 
> View attachment 15494803
> 
> 
> I'm very thankful.
> 
> René


Someone clearly appreciates you René 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!
> View attachment 15496226
> 
> 
> View attachment 15496227
> 
> 
> View attachment 15496228


Enjoying the second FOIS I see Carl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Thanksgiving René!


Thanks Carl! Happy Thanksgiving to you, my friend! I hope you got to enjoy a little turkey today.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Someone clearly appreciates you René
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It appears so. It does feel good, and I'm very grateful.

Rene


----------



## DocJekl

Switched from my DSSD Deep Blue to something lighter and less conspicuous today


----------



## Gfxdaddy




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TheGent

rfortson said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Love that T-Shirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

rfortson said:


> Speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Haha...very cool! And very appropriate on Speedy Tuesday.🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## flapsslatsup

Happy Speedy Wednesday..


----------



## BeauR

One of my first automatic swiss watches 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## iaymnu




----------



## solesman

BeauR said:


> One of my first automatic swiss watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Reminds me of a Swatch I was gifted by my parents 30 years ago. I believe it was called a moon jellyfish. It's what set me off on this current tangent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


>


Upping the game fella 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## yodaman1132

Titanium Seamaster 300, electric blue dial, black rubber strap.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Just got a 36mm Quartz Aqua Terra in.

Love the clean dial on these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT Master II and lunch today!


----------



## GoBuffs11

Great White


----------



## goharryjr

MOONWATCH!


----------



## 2premo




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC, back on the bracelet today. It's like new watch day;










René


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Prof_James

Patriotic Friday at work (I never can be bothered to set the date, btw!)....


----------



## nickyrods19




----------



## househalfman




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Friday, everyone!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai today!

Took the pups for a mile walk and it's near 90° F this afternoon (only one doggo pictured)

Also love the way light reflects off the indices on this dial!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Its like staring into an ocean world....
- the ceramic dial emulates a calm, deep sea. The hour markers are floating cities upon the wavy tides. The hands bridge transportation to and from each floating city. You know the watch is good when the attention to detail is so miniscule, you find yourself lost in imagination.... staring......


----------



## Lukebor

AT


----------



## Russ1965

From a slightly different perspective:


----------



## dancl82




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## solesman

Russ1965 said:


> From a slightly different perspective:
> 
> View attachment 15503871


Superb shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Saturday







Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you getting on with the PO today, Dan?

Rene


----------



## solesman

Well....she’s still as beautiful as ever. The gloss I go from liking it quite a bit to liking it somewhat. I’ve owned it for almost a decade now and I’m getting towards the end of ownership. I could keep it, but life’s too short to keep hold of something that doesn’t rock me quite like it used to. Having worn the NTTD for 2 months solid, the PO feels heavy and cumbersome, even though it’s on rubber. It’s also a lot thicker. I’ve been spoilt with the svelte case and lightweight on my wrist from the NTTD. I’m looking forward to strapping it back on the wrist on Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Well....she's still as beautiful as ever. The gloss I go from liking it quite a bit to liking it somewhat. I've owned it for almost a decade now and I'm getting towards the end of ownership. I could keep it, but life's too short to keep hold of something that doesn't rock me quite like it used to. Having worn the NTTD for 2 months solid, the PO feels heavy and cumbersome, even though it's on rubber. It's also a lot thicker. I've been spoilt with the svelte case and lightweight on my wrist from the NTTD. I'm looking forward to strapping it back on the wrist on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like the POs days are numbered. It's a gorgeous watch but, as you say, if it's not making you as happy as it's done in the past then, like a "bunny boiler", it's time to move it on.

It'll be a sad day because, for me, the POLME is a watch that I'll always associate with you, the other being the Skyfall AT. On the other hand, I'm glad you're enjoying the NTTD Seamaster as much as you are.

Rene


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> It sounds like the POs days are numbered. It's a gorgeous watch but, as you say, if it's not making you as happy as it's done in the past then, like a "bunny boiler", it's time to move it on.
> 
> It'll be a sad day because, for me, the POLME is a watch that I'll always associate with you, the other being the Skyfall AT. On the other hand, I'm glad you're enjoying the NTTD Seamaster as much as you are.
> 
> Rene


It would appear that way yes, but it's been close and then not happened at the 11th hour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16




----------



## solesman

sf16 said:


> View attachment 15504542


That's a well loved Speedy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Cousin of your Omegas.


----------



## navjing0614

Happy weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

FBMJ said:


> Cousin of your Omegas.


I'd love to see a clearer picture of that watch. Looks nice.

Rene


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> It would appear that way yes, but it's been close and then not happened at the 11th hour
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever since I regretted selling my brand new LMLE in 2012, I've been trying to wrestle it off his wrist. He'll still have it this time next year. He's such a tease!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Ever since I regretted selling my brand new LMLE in 2012, I've been trying to wrestle it off his wrist. He'll still have it this time next year. He's such a tease!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You've asked once! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> You've asked once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how many times I've read on here you're getting rid .... What I will say to you, out of the goodness of my heart, you WILL regret it, which is why I've not pushed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Visited my favourite breakfast spot this morning for the first time since March. Had a magnificent breakfast which ended up being comp'ed by the owner. I paid it forward by tipping the server the $25.00 the meal would have cost me.

I love supporting these small, independent restaurants. When they had to close their doors for 3 months due to Covid the owner didn't lay off any of the staff. Instead, he continued to pay them all until they reopened. Chapeau, mon ami!!



















René


----------



## Russ1965

solesman said:


> Superb shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## CSG

Not wearing this one at the moment but I've owned this Speedmaster Pro Moon for nearly 18 years and just love it. A couple years ago, I moved it onto an alligator strap from Hirsch because, much as I like the bracelet, somehow, to me anyway, this just looks a lot better. I know the astronauts wore them on NATOs during missions but I HATE cloth straps, especially NATOs on any watch, much less nice watches.


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Do you know how many times I've read on here you're getting rid .... What I will say to you, out of the goodness of my heart, you WILL regret it, which is why I've not pushed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yep it's been a few times 

Thanks fella. Appreciate it. It's been a long process but it's nearing its end now I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Visited my favourite breakfast spot this morning for the first time since March. Had a magnificent breakfast which ended up being comp'ed by the owner. I paid it forward by tipping the server the $25.00 the meal would have cost me.
> 
> I love supporting these small, independent restaurants. When they had to close their doors for 3 months due to Covid the owner didn't lay off any of the staff. Instead, he continued to pay them all until they reopened. Chapeau, mon ami!!
> 
> View attachment 15504809
> 
> 
> View attachment 15504812
> 
> 
> René


That's great to hear mate. Fair play to the owner for paying the staff out of his own pocket for the past months. Makes him a stand up guy. The small independents are the very fabric of our high streets.

Side note: keep the RM on a strap. It looks incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> Yep it's been a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fella. Appreciate it. It's been a long process but it's nearing its end now I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate, we'll see ...


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> That's great to hear mate. Fair play to the owner for paying the staff out of his own pocket for the past months. Makes him a stand up guy. The small independents are the very fabric of our high streets.
> 
> Side note: keep the RM on a strap. It looks incredible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, Dan, on both counts.

As to the 60th Anniversary Railmaster on a strap...I had it on the oem, black, suedish strap and liked it well enough, but I wasn't in love with it.

The tan leather strap I have on it now is absolutely perfect. When I saw it on Carl's RM I set out trying to find something similar that would compliment the watch just as well, but I never did find anything. When I found a strap I liked it wasn't available in 19mm. I tried to go custom to avoid the lug width issue, but could never find the right hide in the right colour or pattern. When Carl sold his RM and offered to sell me the straps I jumped at the chance.

I do, however, really enjoy a nice, well made bracelet, and the RM bracelet is exactly that. Not only is it beautiful to look at, but it's well designed and extremely comfortable. The pairing might not lend itself to photographing well, but I think they look great together on the wrist.

As much as I love the RM on the tan leather strap I know I'll eventually get the itch to put it back on it's bracelet. But that's the life of a strap whore.

Rene


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG for more content 👍 : aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGetkn0qzxB/


----------



## cybercat

Seiko Spirit SBTM159 for messing around & about home today...


----------



## FBMJ

Titan II said:


> I'd love to see a clearer picture of that watch. Looks nice.
> 
> Rene


It is a Tissot PR-516 GL

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## MuckyMark

Titan II said:


> Visited my favourite breakfast spot this morning for the first time since March. Had a magnificent breakfast which ended up being comp'ed by the owner. I paid it forward by tipping the server the $25.00 the meal would have cost me.
> 
> I love supporting these small, independent restaurants. When they had to close their doors for 3 months due to Covid the owner didn't lay off any of the staff. Instead, he continued to pay them all until they reopened. Chapeau, mon ami!!
> 
> René


Rene, I recognize that menu and cup. The Tomahawk was a favourite weekend breakfast destination when I lived in NV. Nice gesture on your part. Glad to hear it's still open and staff was taken care of.


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Yes mate, we'll see ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> I agree, Dan, on both counts.
> 
> As to the 60th Anniversary Railmaster on a strap...I had it on the oem, black, suedish strap and liked it well enough, but I wasn't in love with it.
> 
> The tan leather strap I have on it now is absolutely perfect. When I saw it on Carl's RM I set out trying to find something similar that would compliment the watch just as well, but I never did find anything. When I found a strap I liked it wasn't available in 19mm. I tried to go custom to avoid the lug width issue, but could never find the right hide in the right colour or pattern. When Carl sold his RM and offered to sell me the straps I jumped at the chance.
> 
> I do, however, really enjoy a nice, well made bracelet, and the RM bracelet is exactly that. Not only is it beautiful to look at, but it's well designed and extremely comfortable. The pairing might not lend itself to photographing well, but I think they look great together on the wrist.
> 
> As much as I love the RM on the tan leather strap I know I'll eventually get the itch to put it back on it's bracelet. But that's the life of a strap whore.
> 
> Rene


Jan would do an incredible strap for the RM I reckon 

I hear you with the bracelet. I'm slowly coming round to them. The Sub is comfy, but has the old school rattle which I love and hate  The bracelet on my PO was comfy but the ghastly end links ruined the comfort by not curling round my wrist. When I was looking at the Datejust I found the jubilee to best the best bracelet I've ever tried. The tiny links really lend themselves to extreme comfort.

Have a good evening my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15506020
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone!
> 
> René


Looking good my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Dieselk said:


> Omega AT
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my IG for more content  : aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGetkn0qzxB/
> 
> View attachment 15505586
> View attachment 15505587
> View attachment 15505588
> View attachment 15505589


#naileditmate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccsc1006

My 1 and only Omega, still going strong!


----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


> Rene, I recognize that menu and cup. The Tomahawk was a favourite weekend breakfast destination when I lived in NV. Nice gesture on your part. Glad to hear it's still open and staff was taken care of.


Exactly right, Mark. Still owned by the Chamberlain family, and going strong. Well, all things considered.

You should hit 'em up the next time you're on the mainland.

René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Jan would do an incredible strap for the RM I reckon


I'm sure he would. I've had a look at his available leathers and as soon as I'm ready for a new strap he'll be the first person I reach out to.



solesman said:


> Looking good my friend!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan!! Wild rag season is closing in on us fast over here.

Have a great week!!

René


----------



## wongthian2

just sold my gen2
montage X-33 yellow Lambo by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## SaMaster14

Dinner time!


----------



## joesym001

Waiting for my 2 week old's midnight feeding. 3571 on Omega NATO.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

solesman said:


> #naileditmate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## iaymnu

New strap


----------



## panos_ioannou

Can't help it..


----------



## jd163




----------



## Titan II

It looks like it'll be 2 days in a row for my Speedmaster;










Have a great week, all!

René


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT lume 💙💙💙

More videos on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGlH2jqHXMw/


----------



## TexasTee

Might be wearing this one for awhile....


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TexasTee said:


> Might be wearing this one for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 15509808


I don't blame you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Messing around with the iPhone camera.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Omega De Ville


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful day here in Vancouver. Wearing the Railmaster today;










René


----------



## Titan II

Last day of the work week for me. Is it just me or does this year seem to be flying by?

I'm wearing my SM300MC today;










I think I'm starting to get the hang of these pocket shots.

René


----------



## joesym001

2201.51 on Zealande rubber strap.


----------



## PRabbit

Wore it one last time today, for just a couple minutes is all. Wanted one last wrist look before I shipped it out just a minute ago to a new forever home haha. This one will be missed...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

My usual Friday doing housework...and wearing the Speedy Pro;



















René


----------



## Piter De Vries




----------



## Titan II

I spent hours this morning trying to match the colour of my watch strap to the stitching in my jeans. How did I do?










René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## alas26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

alas26 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!

Rene


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Muddy250

First day of autumn










Trying to decide what to do with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Well, I decided to get the camera out for an hour.
I know you guys like pictures so here's the first one.


----------



## Horoticus

^Lovely pics Chris. Great to see you around these parts. Cheers!


----------



## Muddy250

Horoticus said:


> ^Lovely pics Chris. Great to see you around these parts. Cheers!


Thanks Ken, hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

First morning of having to scrape the windshield of my truck...oh joy!!🙄

Wearing the Seamaster at work today;



















I hope you all enjoy your Sunday.

René


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> Well, I decided to get the camera out for an hour.
> I know you guys like pictures so here's the first one.
> 
> View attachment 15516818


That's an amazing photograph, Chris. Would you mind sharing what equipment you used to compose it?

Cheers!

René


----------



## Muddy250

Titan II said:


> That's an amazing photograph, Chris. Would you mind sharing what equipment you used to compose it?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> René


Thanks René,
Am still using my old Nikon D300 with a Sigma 150mm macro lens attached. The watch was on a table and I use sheets of paper to bounce light where I want it to be on the watch face and create the highlights.
Lots of trial and error sometimes pays off with a shot like this one.


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks René,
> Still using my old Nikon D300 with a Sigma 150mm macro lens attached. Watch was on a table and I use sheets of paper to bounce light where I want it to be on the watch face and create the highlights.
> Lots of trial and error sometimes pays off with a shot like this one.


Thanks for the info, Chris.

I have a CANON Rebel (not sure if the model). It's not the best camera, but way more camera than I'll ever need.

I'd like to learn to take nice photographs of my watches. I guess I'll need to invest in a decent macro lens. Is there something you can recommend that's a good value for money? I don't need top shelf, but just something I can fool around with and that will do a decent job.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.

René


----------



## Lukebennett21




----------



## K42

Old Seamaster for Sunday


----------



## Triton9




----------



## montelatici

Muddy250 said:


> Well, I decided to get the camera out for an hour.
> I know you guys like pictures so here's the first one.
> 
> View attachment 15516818


I am going to perform an experiment.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## cave diver




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

montelatici said:


> I am going to perform an experiment.


Intruiging ...


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone! I hope you all have a great week ahead.

I strapped on the Railmaster this morning. These 2 pictures are for Jake. Good luck with your decision.



















René


----------



## Muddy250

Titan II said:


> Thanks for the info, Chris.
> 
> I have a CANON Rebel (not sure if the model). It's not the best camera, but way more camera than I'll ever need.
> 
> I'd like to learn to take nice photographs of my watches. I guess I'll need to invest in a decent macro lens. Is there something you can recommend that's a good value for money? I don't need top shelf, but just something I can fool around with and that will do a decent job.
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> René


No problem René,
You can probably get good shots with the kit lens that came with the Rebel too but I'd say picking up a secondhand 105mm Canon macro lens would be a good option. It lets you have some working distance and has an f2.8 aperture so you can get a very shallow depth of field and just focus on the sections you want to highlight.

Probably more important is a solid tripod and if your camera has a self-timer, use that for every shot so that you aren't inadvertantly moving it . The delay, 2s will be enough, allows the camera to settle after you press the shutter so you don't introduce any motion blur.

Another thing is to make use of things you have for light control and supporting the watches. Sheets of black and white card as reflectors and surfaces to rest the watches on are useful and provide a clean background. White sheets to diffuse light from windows are useful too.

As for working surfaces, any small table is fine. Mine was a little low yesterday so I used two cornflakes boxes to get some height. Natural light is best and overcast days are better than bright sunshine for the most part. Provides a flat diffuse light that you can bounce around with refectors.

The last thing is to get something to edit the images in. You can make a lot of images better by cleaning up dust and enhancing them although it's easier to make sure the watch is clean first though. Gimp image manipulation software is free and there are lots of tutorials online.

Finally, take lots of photos!

PS light is the most important thing of all ...


----------



## montelatici

Muddy250 said:


> Intruiging ...


Oops. A non sequitur. The experiment was posting a photo of my Mk40 on the Rolex WRUW thread to see the reaction. It went ok, no attacks, personal or otherwise, so far. LOL


----------



## Muddy250

montelatici said:


> Oops. A non sequitur. The experiment was posting a photo of my Mk40 on the Rolex WRUW thread to see the reaction. It went ok, no attacks, personal or otherwise, so far. LOL


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> No problem René,
> You can probably get good shots with the kit lens that came with the Rebel too but I'd say picking up a secondhand 105mm Canon macro lens would be a good option. It lets you have some working distance and has an f2.8 aperture so you can get a very shallow depth of field and just focus on the sections you want to highlight.
> 
> Probably more important is a solid tripod and if your camera has a self-timer, use that for every shot so that you aren't inadvertantly moving it . The delay, 2s will be enough, allows the camera to settle after you press the shutter so you don't introduce any motion blur.
> 
> Another thing is to make use of things you have for light control and supporting the watches. Sheets of black and white card as reflectors and surfaces to rest the watches on are useful and provide a clean background. White sheets to diffuse light from windows are useful too.
> 
> As for working surfaces, any small table is fine. Mine was a little low yesterday so I used two cornflakes boxes to get some height. Natural light is best and overcast days are better than bright sunshine for the most part. Provides a flat diffuse light that you can bounce around with refectors.
> 
> The last thing is to get something to edit the images in. You can make a lot of images better by cleaning up dust and enhancing them although it's easier to make sure the watch is clean first though. Gimp image manipulation software is free and there are lots of tutorials online.
> 
> Finally, take lots of photos!
> 
> PS light is the most important thing of all ...


That's some great information, Chris. I appreciate you taking the time to be so thorough.

I've also been looking at homemade light boxes. That seems to also be a good way to control light.

Thanks again!

René


----------



## 2premo

as Muddy259 says above, light is important, indirect light is your best bet, but controlling the angle is also important
using light is what photographers strive for, that old "light behind you" thing
the light in this shot is from the left as you can see, but not direct










this shot it is a bit more direct and washes the details out of the dial










that was a great shot of your Explorer
John Wilson would post amazing pictures using great light


----------



## Muddy250

Titan II said:


> That's some great information, Chris. I appreciate you taking the time to be so thorough.
> 
> I've also been looking at homemade light boxes. That seems to also be a good way to control light.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> René


Happy to help René,
Pop up light tent is the easiest way to go and lots of working space, they fold up small so not hard to store.


----------



## Muddy250

2premo said:


> as Muddy259 says above, light is important, indirect light is your best bet, but controlling the angle is also important
> using light is what photographers strive for, that old "light behind you" thing
> the light in this shot is from the left as you can see, but not direct
> 
> this shot it is a bit more direct and washes the details out of the dial
> 
> that was a great shot of your Explorer
> John Wilson would post amazing pictures using great light


Thanks! I remember John's pictures well. Always great shots.


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> No problem René,
> You can probably get good shots with the kit lens that came with the Rebel too but I'd say picking up a secondhand 105mm Canon macro lens would be a good option. It lets you have some working distance and has an f2.8 aperture so you can get a very shallow depth of field and just focus on the sections you want to highlight.
> 
> Probably more important is a solid tripod and if your camera has a self-timer, use that for every shot so that you aren't inadvertantly moving it . The delay, 2s will be enough, allows the camera to settle after you press the shutter so you don't introduce any motion blur.
> 
> Another thing is to make use of things you have for light control and supporting the watches. Sheets of black and white card as reflectors and surfaces to rest the watches on are useful and provide a clean background. White sheets to diffuse light from windows are useful too.
> 
> As for working surfaces, any small table is fine. Mine was a little low yesterday so I used two cornflakes boxes to get some height. Natural light is best and overcast days are better than bright sunshine for the most part. Provides a flat diffuse light that you can bounce around with refectors.
> 
> The last thing is to get something to edit the images in. You can make a lot of images better by cleaning up dust and enhancing them although it's easier to make sure the watch is clean first though. Gimp image manipulation software is free and there are lots of tutorials online.
> 
> Finally, take lots of photos!
> 
> PS light is the most important thing of all ...


What do you use as reflectors Chris?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> What do you use as reflectors Chris?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually, whatever I can grab that's the colour I want. Sheets of white/black paper or card are fine.
The orange accent on that explorer shot was created using this envelope as a reflector... ?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## cybercat

Snapped at dinner last night for our wedding anniversary, same as we wore 'on the day' ...


----------



## Muddy250

cybercat said:


> Snapped at dinner last night for our wedding anniversary, same as we wore 'on the day' ...
> 
> View attachment 15519750


Congratulations to you both! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

cybercat said:


> Snapped at dinner last night for our wedding anniversary, same as we wore 'on the day' ...
> 
> View attachment 15519750


Huge congratulations to you both. How many years? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Muddy250 said:


> Congratulations to you both!





solesman said:


> Huge congratulations to you both. How many years?


Thanks Chris & Dan! 
Together 5 years, married 1 ' ' 🤗


----------



## alas26

Peekaboo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaymnu

music notation time.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...The Legendary Moonwatch;



















René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## thomlad54

Speedy HB-SIA


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## SaMaster14

Finally beginning to feel a bit like Fall here in SoCal!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

iaymnu said:


> music notation time.


Nice watch and nice pen! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaymnu

Saw your pen and I had to get mine also! Are you a FP collector too? I hate to admit but that's another rabbit hole for me.



alas26 said:


> Nice watch and nice pen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Buramu




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## alas26

iaymnu said:


> Saw your pen and I had to get mine also! Are you a FP collector too? I hate to admit but that's another rabbit hole for me.


It's also a rabbit hole of interest for me. I only have a few so I can't quite say I'm a collector- but I'm definitely enjoying the Kaweco sport series and ink from Birmingham Pen Company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

Going with an old and faithful standby today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Seamaster 300MC is such a killer watch. I often take it for granted, but when I stop to really look at it (like I did this morning) I can't help but admire everything about it.










I'm coming up on 5 years of stewardship and it's starting to show some wear, which I'm loving. It's difficult to tell from pictures, but the the polished centre links have some swirlies and scratches, as does the steel ring around the dial just inside the bezel. Of course the clasp shows the most wear with all the desk diving scratches.










René


----------



## joesym001

Speedy on a very fall day.


----------



## solesman

Yep I think a watch looks great when its been worn in as it were.That will age so well. Service the movement when you need to, but keep the externals as they are 

I was saying to John that one of the reasons I fell out of love with my trilogy 300 was because I was hooked on photos of watches from the 60's. This one would be an end game piece!! 









His 300 is now showing signs of wear and it looks fantastic, especially on the NATO.



Titan II said:


> The Seamaster 300MC is such a killer watch. I often take it for granted, but when I stop to really look at it (like I did this morning) I can't help but admire everything about it.
> 
> View attachment 15522128
> 
> 
> I'm coming up on 5 years of stewardship and it's starting to show some wear, which I'm loving. It's difficult to tell from pictures, but the the polished centre links have some swirlies and scratches, as does the steel ring around the dial just inside the bezel. Of course the clasp shows the most wear with all the desk diving scratches.
> 
> View attachment 15522133
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Muddy250

cybercat said:


> Thanks Chris & Dan!
> Together 5 years, married 1 ' '


Cool! 33 years together here and 31 years married. Hope you guys have as much fun as we have so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Hey René
Setup shot here. I dug out the pop-up tent after our chat the other day. Here's the setup for this shot










I used the wallet to create the black strip on the bezel and to shade the bottom of the dial. Depth of field is too shallow with this lens so I had to use a few shots of various elements and combine in Gimp to get the final result. A lot of fun playing around with it tho.










After a few hours work in post we have this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

That shot is unreal Chris!!! You should be taking photos of watches for Rolex! Damn!!



Muddy250 said:


> Hey René
> Setup shot here. I dug out the pop-up tent after our chat the other day. Here's the setup for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the wallet to create the black strip on the bezel and to shade the bottom of the dial. Depth of field is too shallow with this lens so I had to use a few shots of various elements and combine in Gimp to get the final result. A lot of fun playing around with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours work in post we have this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> Hey René
> Setup shot here. I dug out the pop-up tent after our chat the other day. Here's the setup for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the wallet to create the black strip on the bezel and to shade the bottom of the dial. Depth of field is too shallow with this lens so I had to use a few shots of various elements and combine in Gimp to get the final result. A lot of fun playing around with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours work in post we have this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking the time to photograph your setup, Chris. Much appreciated!

René


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> That shot is unreal Chris!!! You should be taking photos of watches for Rolex! Damn!!


Cheers Dan! Happy for them to ask me  can't see it tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Prebond 2 toned..
prebond twoToned by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> Cheers Dan! Happy for them to ask me  can't see it tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I'll send em an email 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Speedy today. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Posing with some new Nespresso coffee "creations"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Shaping up to be a busy day for me today. Thank God it's my Friday. Accompanying me today is my Railmaster:



















René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Midsized Bond auto....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## goharryjr

A recently acquired Speedmaster Racing!


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

A sure sign of autumn:










Happy Halloween, everyone!!

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Muddy250

Another windy wet day here. 
AT time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

My pics are not even remotely up to Chris' standard but it is nice to sit in the sun on the balcony on November 1, before the Sunday shift


----------



## cybercat




----------



## The_Old_Man

Omega Cal. 420.jpg




__
The_Old_Man


__
Nov 1, 2020


----------



## Titan II

Enjoyed two beautiful days off, but now it's back to work. Wearing the '57 Railmaster reissue today;










René


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## wongthian2

prebond 2 toned


----------



## SaMaster14

Photo made me realize I forgot to set my PAM back an hour!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## masbret

Speedy!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Won't come off yet ..


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Speedy (election*) Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corry29

Dark Side on a NATO









Oh, and Speedy Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

Wet and dreary Speedy Tuesday here in VanCity;










René


----------



## Alex_TA

Tresor is dressy?
Where is my black tie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Morning shine...









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Alex_TA said:


> Tresor is dressy?
> Where is my black tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is such a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Muddy250 said:


> That dial is such a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10x man


----------



## Titan II

martyloveswatches said:


> Morning shine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Wow!! I've never seen a Monster with a rose gold bezel before. 🤔 😁

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## panucorodolfo

3 Classics























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Speedy
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai in the office today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Panerai in the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch!! ...and shirt.??

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> Great watch!! ...and shirt.
> 
> René


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TSC

Muddy250 said:


> Hey René
> Setup shot here. I dug out the pop-up tent after our chat the other day. Here's the setup for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the wallet to create the black strip on the bezel and to shade the bottom of the dial. Depth of field is too shallow with this lens so I had to use a few shots of various elements and combine in Gimp to get the final result. A lot of fun playing around with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours work in post we have this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact that it looks like it's being shot on a toilet seat I can forgive, the fact it's an outrageously brilliant shot, I can't.


----------



## Sugman

I'm really enjoying this thing...


----------



## Muddy250

TSC said:


> The fact that it looks like it's being shot on a toilet seat I can forgive, the fact it's an outrageously brilliant shot, I can't.


 it's in the living room on a small table 
But thanks! I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Month and a half of every day wearing my Globemaster. And I have no problem with its braclete at all.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a good Sunday, everyone!!










René


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## masbret

SMP Sunday. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Lukebor

Bond


----------



## joejoe1225

Sub C Date - Today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## HKasdf




----------



## Lukebor

Speedy


----------



## DaveandStu

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15539636
> View attachment 15539637


Yes..that piece is a " beaut "
Top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Cranked up the PO today


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## FBMJ

Not an Omega.


----------



## alas26

Needed the triple date to make sure it really was Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15539636
> View attachment 15539637


where did you get this crown on the left is not common, as I recall it uses a unique dial, I tried to find one years ago


----------



## masbret

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## arcentaur

glad to put this one back in rotation


----------



## wongthian2

wristshot by plant by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

A little late but it's still Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

2premo said:


> where did you get this crown on the left is not common, as I recall it uses a unique dial, I tried to find one years ago


I doubt there is a real destro at all for this model. It is most probably a mod. I read that you can reverse the placement of the crown with certain Omega movements.

I bought it years ago from a guy on eBay.


----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> I doubt there is a real destro at all for this model. It is most probably a mod. I read that you can reverse the placement of the crown with certain Omega movements.
> 
> I bought it years ago from a guy on eBay.


I understood it as a dial with the feet reversed, but have no proof


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## SaMaster14

GMT today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Titan II

I took time out today to remember those who sacrificed so much to afford me the luxury of pursuing this frivolous hobby.

Thank you also to those all around the world who currently serve and sacrifice to preserve and protect liberties and freedoms.

Lest we forget.










René


----------



## DaveandStu

As Rene said above
" Lest we Forget"
Have a good day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto

This little piggy came home ... from a full service.










And i also got to try on this bad boy at the AD ... smitten!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No change here, the bracelet intermezzo the other day only lasted a few hours


----------



## nyy101

Just purchased the OEM rubber separately..absolutely love it! Bracelet won't be coming back on anytime soon lol


----------



## PKC




----------



## Titan II

I can't believe my weekend is here already. I just have to survive one more day. Bringing in the weekend with the '57 Railmaster reissue;



















René


----------



## PRabbit

Just arrived today. I can't believe I was so dumb to sell this... But I am very happy now to have the sapphire sando now instead of the hesalite. My one gripe of my old one is I wanted a more modern rendition. Well this is it. I am in love with my long lost Prodigal Watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

X-33 in front of the Orion model. Waiting for the SpaceX Crew-1 launch this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso and fine wine at Arriva Ristorante on Commercial Drive in Vancouver, BC


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## yvrclimber

Down to the Depot with my 1967 Grand Seiko 57GS (9991 case variant). Shot from yester


----------



## yvrclimber

carlhaluss said:


> Reverso and fine wine at Arriva Ristorante on Commercial Drive in Vancouver, BC


Gorgeous Carl!


----------



## Russ1965

Hope I've got the correct thread ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Night, all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on leather, today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## lo_scrivano

Hey folks. I didn't want to start a new thread for a quick question. I am fairly certain the deployant on my new Omega is installed the wrong way. Should the bottom part be on top or is this correctly installed?










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## SoCal C4S

It works either way, but traditionally speaking, yours is on backwards.


----------



## lo_scrivano

SoCal C4S said:


> It works either way, but traditionally speaking, yours is on backwards.


It's more comfortable when I flip it. But don't have a tool to do it at home so will take it to the OB. Don't want to scratch the lugs.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Happy Friday the 13th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

lo_scrivano said:


> Hey folks. I didn't want to start a new thread for a quick question. I am fairly certain the deployant on my new Omega is installed the wrong way. Should the bottom part be on top or is this correctly installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Funny, I have the same watch (yellow face) and the Omega Boutique had the deployment installed the "wrong" way as well when I purchased it new. I didn't notice until a few weeks later when a friend pointed out the "Speedmaster" writing on the rubber band was facing the "wrong" way. I had the tool at home and flipped it and it is definitely much more comfortable the "right" way.

However, I anticipate it can be worn fine either way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

SaMaster14 said:


> Funny, I have the same watch (yellow face) and the Omega Boutique had the deployment installed the "wrong" way as well when I purchased it new. I didn't notice until a few weeks later when a friend pointed out the "Speedmaster" writing on the rubber band was facing the "wrong" way. I had the tool at home and flipped it and it is definitely much more comfortable the "right" way.
> 
> However, I anticipate it can be worn fine either way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well thank you. I am not crazy!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano

Now for a proper photo










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Pro watching the ULA NROL-101 launch









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Fish and chips with the folks again tonight. Wearing the Speedy;










René


----------



## masbret

Speedy for me today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Gfxdaddy

#NoirNovember 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

At Canaveral AFS Launch Complex 26 (Explorer 1 - discovered the Van Allen radiation belt) and Launch Complex 5 (Alan Shepard- first American in space)























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

D300M on olive canvas with rolled edges


----------



## mario1971

I have to admit that my wife's watch is very photogenic.


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Buick

Spent a little time with the Great White this afternoon, before it goes.


----------



## rfortson

X-33 while hoping the Crew-1 Launch goes tonight 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

lo_scrivano said:


> Now for a proper photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


That's a good looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## DaveandStu

Morning all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Sunday canyon carver companion:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

back from 4 days of camping and off the grid


----------



## 2premo

so back to the real world and back to my daily watch


----------



## 2premo

since I need more color right now, this bad boy will see some wrist time this week


----------



## luk4s83

Took my new Seamaster for a hike. That's by far the most vibrant blue I've ever seen on any watch. I love the way it plays with light.


----------



## Titan II

2premo said:


> so back to the real world and back to my daily watch
> 
> View attachment 15550854


That's an awesome watch!! I'd prefer the no date version, but I wouldn't say no to *that*. Looks amazing on that shark mesh btw.

Rene


----------



## justin33

rfortson said:


> At Canaveral AFS Launch Complex 26 (Explorer 1 - discovered the Van Allen radiation belt) and Launch Complex 5 (Alan Shepard- first American in space)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Certainly could not find any watch fit in that context better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

2premo said:


> since I need more color right now, this bad boy will see some wrist time this week
> 
> View attachment 15550928


Don't see enough yellow dials. Looks great and brings some much needed cheer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Watch19

anonymousmoose said:


>


My first picture post in the Omega forum, inspired by anonymousmoose:


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

My evening wear. Chronostop 145.008 "Yachting bezel" cal 865


----------



## masbret

Railmaster for me today. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

One more day with this since it's Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## ezinternet

Seamaster (CK2846) Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

Zenith deLuca: a bridge from vintage to modern, IMO


----------



## southswell




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

With the pups earlier today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Just brewing up at work....









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zjory

Speedy on the Rally


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

today


----------



## Dino7

Trying the NTTD on a bund ...


----------



## Maddog1970

This thing is a strap monster!
Thankfully (I guess?), I have a bag full of 20mm straps!
Ostrich for now.....


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## joesym001

Speedy Pro on new rally strap from BR Bands.


----------



## SaMaster14

masbret said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I love that dial!!



Dino7 said:


> Trying the NTTD on a bund ...
> View attachment 15556782
> View attachment 15556785
> View attachment 15556787


I have to say that looks great in photos! I wanted not to like the NTTD, but I'm starting to _really_ like how different it is!

--

As for me today... Spectre!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Fun at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver today, trying on the Seamaster 300M 007 Edition:











This is my third time to try on this beautiful watch. There is really nothing about it I do not like, and have come to terms with the price as well. Yet I still have a lingering doubt







, even though I like it better each time I see it.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

carlhaluss said:


> Fun at the Omega Boutique here in Vancouver today, trying on the Seamaster 300M 007 Edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third time to try on this beautiful watch. There is really nothing about it I do not like, and have come to terms with the price as well. Yet I still have a lingering doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even though I like it better each time I see it.


It's a cool watch, especially on the mesh. Not quite something I'd drop the coin on, personally, as it's priced quite high and I'm not a fan of special editions, but I can also see why people that own them seem to be very happy with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yvrclimber

fskywalker said:


>


Love the LHD lume! Got this accidentally awesome shot of mine.


----------



## navjing0614

Wrong day same watch. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Newest acquisition.


----------



## Thunder Dump

Newest acquistion. Also my last. This month.


----------



## alas26

Morning flare of the A384 on HODINKEE racing strap:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcar631

2255.80.00

My first "luxury" watch brand purchase after over four decades of owning/collecting timepieces.
My absolute "grail" watch would be a Rolex Submariner date, (pre maxi-case).


----------



## Titan II

Hello all!! Slaving over the hot stove while making my parents their Saturday afternoon crepes. Wearing the Railnaster;










Hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.

René


----------



## ezinternet

3592.50 sapphire back cal 863 circa 1992 I think


----------



## Titan II

Have a great Sunday, all!!

René


----------



## yvrclimber

Meta view.


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

An iconic duo...










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## masbret

SMP week end.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM 959 this afternoon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning .









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

chriscentro said:


>


Very nice photograph!

René


----------



## Titan II

Railmaster for me today;










René


----------



## ezinternet

Oris TT3 Chronograph Ref. 01 674 7587 7764-07
7750 movement, with GMT hand - Titanium and rose gold plated 
I like the combo of gold and carbon black. (sorry it's not polished/clean!)


----------



## alas26

Tough Monday smoothing out nicely...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## joesym001




----------



## Bobcat Sig

Speedy Tuesday; is there any other watch to wear today? I think not...


----------



## Titan II

A rainy and windy Speedy Tuesday here in Vancouver;










René


----------



## ezinternet

Millionsmart 1801, the tourbillon movement is made by the Liaoning factory.
From an ancient WUS group buy.


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee

Qualifies as Speedy Tuesday....sort of.


----------



## 307

Trying to fall in love with the Sinn 104 ...


----------



## masbret

I kept the SMP on today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## james_dssg

Alex_TA said:


> Tresor is dressy?
> Where is my black tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the good stuff! I was in the AD and was completely mesmerised by the blue linen dial variant!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Some work from home essentials, today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

TGIF...well, mine anyway. I'm finishing my work week with the Railmaster;










René


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

I am super excited about finding this. Apologies if you've seen these pics in the other 3 threads I spammed!


----------



## patr1ckd

fish70 said:


> I am super excited about finding this. Apologies if you've seen these pics in the other 3 threads I spammed!
> 
> View attachment 15568219
> View attachment 15568220
> View attachment 15568222
> View attachment 15568223
> View attachment 15568224
> View attachment 15568225


Mark 4.5? If I ever get a speedmaster this would be it for me. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIDeMsNKM4-/


----------



## fish70

patr1ckd said:


> Mark 4.5? If I ever get a speedmaster this would be it for me. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is.


----------



## Titan II

El Conde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!! Gorgeous watch.

René


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Time for another pastry and another coffee and relaxing on the sofa. And beyond!!


----------



## wongthian2

Polaris bling...
dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Titan II

fish70 said:


> I am super excited about finding this. Apologies if you've seen these pics in the other 3 threads I spammed!
> 
> View attachment 15568219
> View attachment 15568220
> View attachment 15568222
> View attachment 15568223
> View attachment 15568224
> View attachment 15568225


Nothing wrong with being excited. Congratulations on your new Speedmaster. Thanks for sharing the pictures, and your excitement.

René


----------



## Titan II

fish70 said:


> I am super excited about finding this. Apologies if you've seen these pics in the other 3 threads I spammed!
> 
> View attachment 15568219
> View attachment 15568220
> View attachment 15568222
> View attachment 15568223
> View attachment 15568224
> View attachment 15568225


Nothing wrong with being excited. Congratulations on your new Speedmaster. Thanks for sharing the pictures, and your excitement.

René


----------



## joesym001




----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Landed_Alien

fish70 said:


> I am super excited about finding this. Apologies if you've seen these pics in the other 3 threads I spammed!
> 
> View attachment 15568219
> View attachment 15568220
> View attachment 15568222
> View attachment 15568223
> View attachment 15568224
> View attachment 15568225


That's a beauty!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Furball




----------



## Landed_Alien

Time to remove the Omega and work-off some of that Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Titan II

Cleaning the oven today as part of my household chores. Set it up for a 4 hour self-clean. This is one of the ways I get to use the Speedy Chronograph around the house. Speedy is counting up *to *4 hours; range is counting down *from* 4 hours;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Out with the pups!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Maddog1970

Honeymoon continues......


----------



## Fluster.Cluck

I was ready for lunch, but the Seamaster said otherwise. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

I actually really like the milky ring on the boxed sapphire. I am still waiting impatiently for my new super nice Aaron Bespoke straps for this to arrive in the next week or two. This piece deserves a nice cognac strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

Aaaaand it's back to work for me. Quite happy about it actually. My weekends seem to be getting more and more busy. So much so that I'm finding it difficult to post in the weekly Friday-WRUW thread.

I'm wearing my Railmaster today;










Enjoy the tail-end of the weekend, everyone.

René


----------



## Muddy250

After managing to get the AT some wrist time this week I'm right back to this.



















Limpit.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tomorrow, I get my FOIS back, which is on loan to a friend. For today, Hanhart 417 Bronze:


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Tomorrow, I get my FOIS back, which is on loan to a friend. For today, Hanhart 417 Bronze:


Hi Carl! I hope all is well with you.

I can't seem to see your pictures.🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## Thunder Dump

Trying it off the bracelet and on the OEM deployant leather.


----------



## Furball




----------



## Myman




----------



## yvrclimber

Seiko Sunday! 
Vintage GMT.


----------



## joesym001

On Omega NATO. Little expensive but the best NATOs I've ever worn.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Titan II

Looks like it'll be 2 days in a row for the Soeedy this week;










René


----------



## roybiv99

One day old!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

roybiv99 said:


> One day old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Congratulations and welcome to the club!










René


----------



## Muddy250

roybiv99 said:


> One day old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! A beauty.


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

Speedmaster 3250.53 on bracelet, "Mk40" 
It's a really nice size (39mm) and the color makes it "pop".


----------



## Muddy250

Garage clearance day. Cutting stuff up to get it into the bin ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Railmaster for me today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

We have too few Globemasters in here so here is mine.
Offtopic: I reset time today first time after I got it and that was on 24th of September. It gained total of 57sec (+0.7 to 0.9 sec/day) so I decided to reset and do it again in two months when it reach +60sec again.


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## ezinternet

Mark III Speedy 176.002 with calibre 1040 (the "other" mid-1970s Omega chronograph movement)


----------



## austex




----------



## Titan II

Wearing the Speedmaster today, "obvs";










Apparently that's "obviously" in young people speak.

Congratulations Dan (solesman) on your new YouTube channel!! Go check it out folks and support one of the longstanding members of WUS, and a true gentleman.

YouTube: The Surrey Watch Guy

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Sadly no speedy Tuesday for me today... drove down to the desert (La Quinta, CA) for a few days and only packed the GMT and Apple Watch. All others safely stored in the safe










Just realized I need to change that date! Haha


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Trel

I can't make up my mind. Do I want to limit my mastery to the seas or the entire globe?


----------



## carlhaluss

FOIS seems appropriate wrist wear for today!


----------



## navjing0614

Work watch.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## PRabbit

Since I forgot yesterday was Tuesday... here I am fashionably late I guess.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

The blues today...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ezinternet

Speedmaster Mark V cal 1045 Teutonic style case


----------



## PRabbit

Just switched it to a different strap for the first time.. and the first chevron I've ever worn as well. Love the feel on the wrist. I am getting antsy for the Aaron Bespoke strap to arrive sometime. Antsy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My triplets.....man the speedie is a strap beast!









....and yes, the PO is not set....


----------



## navjing0614

With my zealande strap 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Globemaster this morning. As close to being a true GADA watch as it gets.


----------



## joseph80

IG: @whisky_sith


----------



## ezinternet

Dynamic 5240.50 from the late 90's. 
A welterweight champion, IMO.


----------



## bombaywalla

Happy Speedy Thursday to all of you!!🙂


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

Another work week "in the can" already. I really think the earth is spinning faster and faster on its axis every day.

Finishing off the week with the 60th Anniversary Railmaster LE;










René


----------



## tenurepro

Dressed up for zoom today  no one will notice except me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur M




----------



## Maddog1970

My "Friday" also, and continuing my strap odyssey....Barton canvas right now!

....may try the "moon strap" that came with the presentation box, if I can figure out to use it!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> My "Friday" also, and continuing my strap odyssey....Barton canvas right now!
> 
> *....may try the "moon strap" that came with the presentation box, if I can figure out to use it!*
> 
> View attachment 15579197


Speedy looks great on the canvas, Clayton. There should be a tutorial in one of the booklets supplied with the watch which shows how to use that strap.

René


----------



## cruisedave

Sorry that the watch is a little blurry, but the spotted eel in the background above it is in focus!


----------



## yvrclimber

Blue and gold.


----------



## nickyrods19




----------



## nickyrods19

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 15578909
> 
> IG: @whisky_sith


Beautiful


----------



## 2premo

yvrclimber said:


> Seiko Sunday!
> Vintage GMT.
> 
> View attachment 15573306


wow, that takes me back a few years, had one in the 60's
story behind it, my dad was working in Asia between Japan and Vietnam, mostly Vietnam
he was a contractor tech rep, anyway his 58 GMT quit so he sent it to Rolex,, again, pretty regular problems with it
so he picked up one of these in Japan and when he got home his GMT was back and I got the Seiko, lost it in 74
when he passed I got the GMT, would trade back in a second


----------



## GoBuffs11

Flieger Friday


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Vintage for me today.


----------



## ezinternet

A hunk-a hunk-a stainless steel ... SHOM 166.0177 w/ PloProf hands


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## masbret

This old thing today. 
Have a great day !









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Furball




----------



## southswell




----------



## cybercat

Back on the strap again...


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Wolfy1909 said:


> View attachment 15582430


Awesome! This is THEE model and configuration I currently really want - blue dial on bracelet. How do you like yours? Please tell me about it. I feel like a drug addict and info about this watch is my fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

Saturday has me feeling a vintage vibe, rolling with the Omega, Geneve Dynamic Automatic, with racing dial. It's easy to see why this piece gets more turns on my wrist, than any other timepiece within my current collection.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

smfd14 said:


> Saturday has me feeling a vintage vibe, rolling with the Omega, Geneve Dynamic Automatic, with racing dial. It's easy to see why this piece gets more turns on my wrist, than any other timepiece within my current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


WOW!! That's a beauty!!

René


----------



## joesym001




----------



## SaMaster14

From the course earlier!


----------



## om3ga_fan

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## smfd14

Titan II said:


> WOW!! That's a beauty!!
> 
> René


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Gloomy, rainy Sunday morning in Vancouver. Wearing the Rainmaster today;










René


----------



## Kwcsports

1980's Citizen Quartz


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Baked goods.


----------



## dancl82

End of the weekend !


----------



## munichblue

Football, a drink and a beautiful watch, what else can you ask for?


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

X-33 today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still this.....


----------



## ezinternet

Seamaster 300 from 1968 165.024
Nicely toasted!
(No Photoshop magic; just orange brown tones in background)


----------



## Trel

I put the Globie back on the bracelet for the first snow of the season.


----------



## tinman143

20 year old 16610 on rubber deployment. The cyclops got scratched so I ordered a new one. Admittedly I kinda like it without it!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gray_Panther

This is my work watch. Would rather have this than my AT getting deep scratches from scraping against metal throughout the day. 4 more days until I work remote at home and get to wear my AT all the day long!
Timing bezel is set for when the hour hand hits it will be my 8 hours for the day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

1974 is calling.


----------



## kiwi71

Speedy Reduced II


----------



## dancl82




----------



## deepsea03

fresh from service, LE Japan Racing Speedmaster 3570.40


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Colinb913




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

The Legendary Moonwatch! Soon to have it's number retired and raised to the rafters.










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing!


----------



## Kodiak Marmoset

Finally got my SMP!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


>


I really like the look of that strap on your FOIS, Carl. Great combo!!

René


----------



## 2premo

tinman143 said:


> 20 year old 16610 on rubber deployment. The cyclops got scratched so I ordered a new one. Admittedly I kinda like it without it!


I am not a cyclops fan either, keep it off


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Revisited an old friend. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Light grey bond nato from Borealis......


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Revisited an old friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I really like that! Take away that date window and magnifier, add a 3 in its place and, for me, it would be perfect.

Beautiful watch!!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT x my new Visconti Mirage fountain pen in coral


----------



## solesman

Back in the pub for the first time in over a month 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PRabbit

JUST picked it up from AD a minute ago from its regulation (was running about +14spd). You know I had to put it on before the drive home! My Aaron Beskope strap was scheduled to arrive today. Here's to hoping it's at my door when I get home 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Hanging out in the kids' room with the gRailmaster today.


----------



## cybercat

First generation 42 mm Planet Ocean 2500, on my wrist since Friday afternoon ...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Church wristshot


----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon phase. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

Titan II said:


> WOW!! That's a beauty!!
> 
> René


That is a beauty for sure 
I'm lovin that
Bracelet nice too.

Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

My PO 9300























Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Got on my old Seamaster today.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## sickondivers

*#AT
View attachment 15596490
*


----------



## sickondivers

*#AT
View attachment 15596490
*


----------



## Titan II

Visited the AD yesterday and was gifted a nice OMEGA wallet;




























René


----------



## tsimtcu8




----------



## chillsand

Happy sunday to all my watch nerds!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Buramu




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon phase continues... 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

First day remote into work from home!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

1957 Railmaster Reissue;










René


----------



## jhauke

One of the beaters









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Finally.. got my Aaron Bespoke straps. I get it now. I thought leather was a scam as far as the difference between cheap and expensive. Well, that's definitely not the case any longer. This just feels so damn good.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Gray_Panther said:


> First day remote into work from home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you're goofing off already!!??
Beautiful AT btw.

René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## King0424

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Got on my old Seamaster today.
> 
> View attachment 15596406


Fantastic shot of a gorgeous piece! Iconic!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

King0424 said:


> Fantastic shot of a gorgeous piece! Iconic!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

The hand in pocket selfie


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Automaticfanboy

Ti PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Great photographs, gentlemen!!



deepsea03 said:


>





cybercat said:


> View attachment 15600031





Automaticfanboy said:


> Ti PO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


René


----------



## Titan II

The Legend for me on this Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Titan II said:


> And you're goofing off already!!
> Beautiful AT btw.
> 
> René


Maybe, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

No Omega today. Nomos Ahoi, the biggest 36.3mm watch in the world. 
Great watch, though. Chronometer-accurate, in-house movement. 200m WR despite being only 9.5mm thin.
And, of course, a dial color that never fails to make people smile.


----------



## Maddog1970

Trel said:


> No Omega today. Nomos Ahoi, the biggest 36.3mm watch in the world.
> Great watch, though. Chronometer-accurate, in-house movement. 200m WR despite being only 9.5mm thin.
> And, of course, a dial color that never fails to make people smile.


fond of he Ahoi myself, 'Cept I have the bigger date version....gotta love that blue!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Trel

Maddog1970 said:


> fond of he Ahoi myself, 'Cept I have the bigger date version....gotta love that blue!
> View attachment 15601034


That's a great strap. I'd never considered putting mine on leather. I should try it out. I've always left it on a perlon strap or the stock textile strap to go with its summer watch vibe.
I like the date version a lot, as well, but I couldn't pull it off. Those famous mile-long Nomos lugs didn't agree with my elfin wrists.

If ever there was a brand where you wanted to collect all the colors, eh?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

300MC today;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Dipped into the watch box for a break from Omega, ceramic PAM292.......


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## sickondivers

*#AT







*


----------



## Sugman

Aqua Terra on a Di-Modell Carbonio leather strap...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> The Legend for me on this Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15600232
> 
> 
> René


Nice one René. I actually tried the speedy pro for the first time at the boutique this week and bad luck... I liked it 
Waiting to see what's going to happen with the new one...

What's this strap ? It looks nice.

Thierry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Nice one René. I actually tried the speedy pro for the first time at the boutique this week and bad luck... I liked it
> Waiting to see what's going to happen with the new one...
> 
> What's this strap ? It looks nice.
> 
> Thierry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Thierry!!

Yeah, I think trying on the Speedy Pro for the first time is bad luck for most people.

A lot of people don't understand the fascination with the Speedy Pro until they have it on their wrist, and then they get it. Others are just not taken with it at all and end up selling theirs...only to buy another one later.

In my opinion, sooner or later all watch enthusiasts succumb to the charms of the Speedmaster Professional.

It'll be interesting to see what happens with the new one. For me, this reference is _the one_. I might add another Speedy sometime in the future, but this one isn't going anywhere.

The strap is the Antique Brown from Atelier DeGriff. I _love_ this this strap!! It was soft and comfortable right from the get-go, and it had a beautiful vintage colour to it. It has just gotten softer and more comfortable as it's aged, and the wear has made it look truly vintage. I can't say enough about Jan as a person, and his straps are second to none.

Best!

René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Maddog1970

Such a great piece!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## cmann_97

Planet Ocean with new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

This one today
Happy Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Maddog1970

Now officially ready for Christmas!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

First big snowstorm of the season.


----------



## patr1ckd




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Titan II

It's not often that the Speedy gets wrist time on a Sunday. I'm not sure why, but today I just wanted to wear it.



















René


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Back with the old Seamaster. After all this time, still love the look.


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday.


----------



## brash47

#7 of 165

The Oris x

















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Sunday!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

This one on a dark and gloomy day;










René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty MR-G while I deal with the wonderful people at FedEx.....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## deepsea03

my friend/SA had his racing speedy on when I collected mine from the OB


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Maddog1970

Another MR-G.....hoping that FedEx can sort themselves out and deliver my package today!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️ Complete coincidence, the hand placement - only noticed when selecting the one of three sequential shots .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René

Did I finally figure out how to shrink my pictures a little??? Let's see...


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.......with my new Dark Side......nice strap, with a pretty sweet deployment buckle, but am a strapaholic, so on a 2 piece bond nato with more changes to come......

......oh, and love it, it really takes the speedy to another level!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Brey17




----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classic


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ezinternet

Omega Seamaster 120m Deep Blue 166.073 ...


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Bond


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## joesym001

Something very different for me. First G-Shock.


----------



## PRabbit

Blizzard Warning today with 40+ mph sustained winds. 70mph gusts -40 degrees F wind chill. Figured that if this thing can handle the cold of space, it could handle a little snowstorm lol


----------



## Ham2




----------



## iaymnu

Not much magnetic field up here but it can survive the cold.


----------



## masbret

Railmaster...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Tokyo 2020

















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Merry Christmas  
Enjoy the little things!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## SaMaster14

Not a bad view!


----------



## oso2276

Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Champb1985

My recently serviced Speedy, now to tell the Mrs she got the wrong size strap


----------



## chillsand

Christmas gift from my mom! Two casios and a watch kit! She knows I am a watch addict lol. Very lucky and fortunate! Merry Christmas to all my watch nerds!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## zjory

Brother gifted me a new NATO strap for Christmas. Absolutely love it.


----------



## FBMJ

31mm of pure war








1945 Ord Dept Waltham with rare black dial.


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## sickondivers

*#A.T.*


----------



## sickondivers

*#A.T.







*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## brash47

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 15617796


Love that watch. It's on my short list of upcoming purchases.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SaMaster14

Timing when lunch will be ready!


----------



## Aquaracer1

brash47 said:


> Love that watch. It's on my short list of upcoming purchases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

El Primero today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand




----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931









Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Reverso Tribute to 1931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and Happy Boxing Day!


Hi Carl!! A very Merry Christmas to you!! Nothing but the best in the coming year.

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Hi Carl!! A very Merry Christmas to you!! Nothing but the best in the coming year.
> 
> René


Thanks, Rene. And all the very best to you as well. Hopefully, soon in the New Year, we will be able to plan a GTG!


----------



## roybiv99

SM 300









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

SMP for me today. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Arraix!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

Getting the Speedy warmed up for tomorrow;










René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Winter frag of choice ️, what's yours?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sometimes you need to put on a heavy, bulletproof tank on your wrist. Today is such a day...
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## SaMaster14

Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces


----------



## Orisginal

Basic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJYrrmmKaqz/


----------



## rfortson

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!! The last ST of 2020. Let's hope future STs have better things instore for all of us.🤠👍🍻



















René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## milgauss1349

The best SMPO IMO









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Missing my Speedy on vacation, but it's nice and secure in the safe!

Sarada Seiko x sunsets, though.


----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty PO45 for today......


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Trusty PO45 for today......
> 
> View attachment 15624492


I love that matte bezel insert. I hope OMEGA go back to that when they refresh the PO line.

René


----------



## joesym001




----------



## Titan II

I think the inclement weather here has put me in a foul mood today. Hopefully the SM300MC will bring some brightness to my day;



















René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> I think the inclement weather here has put me in a foul mood today. Hopefully the SM300MC will bring some brightness to my day;
> 
> View attachment 15624551
> 
> 
> View attachment 15624552
> 
> 
> René


Dog days of winter. :/
All that gloss on your wrist with a laid back carhatt denim jacket is quite the GQ statement. 

I am still rocking the sub....


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Dog days of winter. :/
> All that gloss on your wrist with a laid back carhatt denim jacket is quite the GQ statement.
> 
> I am still rocking the sub....
> 
> View attachment 15624591


Haha...I'm the farthest thing from GQ, but thanks for the compliment. That was a compliment, right??😉

I've always wanted a Sub. I'm kinda partial to the 14060m 2-liner myself. I wish I'd picked one up sooner, because with all of the ROLEX shenanigans these days I refuse to support that kind of behaviour. Hopefully that situation will change in the future, because I really like their watches.

Enjoy your Sub!

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Haha...I'm the farthest thing from GQ, but thanks for the compliment. That was a compliment, right???
> 
> I've always wanted a Sub. I'm kinda partial to the 14060m 2-liner myself. I wish I'd picked one up sooner, because with all of the ROLEX shenanigans these days I refuse to support that kind of behaviour. Hopefully that situation will change in the future, because I really like their watches.
> 
> Enjoy your Sub!
> 
> René


Sure it was. I really love the classic Subs however I can't afford multiple iterations and for my original I always wanted a brand new one. Luckily I got it with someone's assistance before the madness started. While I have really enjoyed it, my admiration for Omega has only increased. SMP wears better, keeps better time, seems just as well built for 1/3 of the price.

I very much dislike their Shenanigans also and refuse to participate in it. Is there a particular reference you are interested in? I think we should look at making a pool and then hitting Rolex AD with it, I think we stand much better chance if they can move multiple units at a time. I have somewhat of a contact...not sure if you know someone also.


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Sure it was. I really love the classic Subs however I can't afford multiple iterations and for my original I always wanted a brand new one. Luckily I got it with someone's assistance before the madness started. While I have really enjoyed it, my admiration for Omega has only increased. SMP wears better, keeps better time, seems just as well built for 1/3 of the price.
> 
> I very much dislike their Shenanigans also and refuse to participate in it. Is there a particular reference you are interested in? I think we should look at making a pool and then hitting Rolex AD with it, I think we stand much better chance if they can move multiple units at a time. I have somewhat of a contact...not sure if you know someone also.


I do have a great AD and SA that I work with here in Vancouver. I was also looking at an Explorer which I was told would not be a problem at all. I just needed to say the word and they'd get me one. I opted for the '57 Railmaster Reissue I stead.

I think pooling together is a great idea as I'm sure ADs would be more open to accommodating a group with multiple sales. The issue for me has more to do with not having to play these games in order to have the honour of purchasing a ROLEX. As mentioned above, I was offered the Explorer, but I refused on principle. I know it sounds petty, but I'm a harda$$ that way.

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> I do have a great AD and SA that I work with here in Vancouver. I was also looking at an Explorer which I was told would not be a problem at all. I just needed to say the word and they'd get me one. I opted for the '57 Railmaster Reissue I stead.
> 
> I think pooling together is a great idea as I'm sure ADs would be more open to accommodating a group with multiple sales. The issue for me has more to do with not having to play these games in order to have the honour of purchasing a ROLEX. As mentioned above, I was offered the Explorer, but I refused on principle. I know it sounds petty, but I'm a harda$$ that way.
> 
> René


Its a good thing to hold firm to what you believe is right.

To be honest, I don't even bother going to Rolex forums or sub-forum on this site anymore as I am really turned off by the constant storytelling of divine experience at the AD, wristrolls, incomings, Rolex for wife, matching undies stories that occupy most of chatter there. Top that off, even the Tudor guys are starting to think of themselves as true disciples.

At least we talk and scrutinize watches, movements and upgrades on the Omega sub and OF which is far more pleasing to me and really is why I got into this in the first place.


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> I do have a great AD and SA that I work with here in Vancouver. I was also looking at an Explorer which I was told would not be a problem at all. I just needed to say the word and they'd get me one. I opted for the '57 Railmaster Reissue I stead.
> 
> I think pooling together is a great idea as I'm sure ADs would be more open to accommodating a group with multiple sales. The issue for me has more to do with not having to play these games in order to have the honour of purchasing a ROLEX. As mentioned above, I was offered the Explorer, but I refused on principle. I know it sounds petty, but I'm a harda$$ that way.
> 
> René


.....did someone say Explorer II polar? 'Cos you can add me to the list for one of those!

....the rest, Omega has me covered!


----------



## Dieselk

Few shots from my IG 😉

Feel free to follow me: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJcEoUuri5P/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Myman

2020 forget about it.
21 is the One.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra 







*


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

My 2254 & 3570.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

SMP for the last day of 2020!










Happy New Year!


----------



## mjrchabot

Booted my OP36 off the wrist for the FOIS this morning, so comfortable on the wrist.

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy New Year, everyone!!🍾🥂🥳

René


----------



## Muddy250

Well I've managed to ditch this for a few days this week, but as it's the first NY it's seen, it's getting the honour of seeing this terrible year out the door. Happy New Year All, here's to better things in the next.


----------



## Sugman

A lot of not-so-good things from 2020, but this is one of the good things to come out of it. I hope all of you have a great 2021.


----------



## daveolson5

My PP Neptune


----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## joesym001




----------



## GregBe

Happy New Year, all!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy New Year!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 15628056


That specific watch with it's all black ceramic looks insanely good on that color leather strap!

Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Happy new year !
My favorite speedy, on my favorite strap.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That specific watch with it's all black ceramic looks insanely good on that color leather strap!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my favourite combo right now......


----------



## franco60

JLC Deep Sea Alarm on Bulang & Sons racing rallye









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks, my favourite combo right now......
> 
> View attachment 15628239


It just looks so dang good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Titan II

Just another day;










René


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra







*


----------



## Mpnunes

Going with speedy pro today


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

A boy and his future sub.


----------



## iaymnu

What tool kit is that in the back? Looks like something I need.



chillsand said:


> Christmas gift from my mom! Two casios and a watch kit! She knows I am a watch addict lol. Very lucky and fortunate! Merry Christmas to all my watch nerds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sigel22

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice watch,what brand is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

37.5mm Planet Ocean. It's a fresh photo, I just don't set the date on watches.


----------



## Maddog1970

will my beloved Bears shatter my playoff dreams once again, or will we beat the hated packers and extend our season!


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## BrooklineWatch




----------



## dancl82




----------



## Russ1965

sigel22 said:


> Nice watch,what brand is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Merveille.

Model is Sapphire and it comes with an ETA movement that keeps time specatcularly.

Not a commonly found watch, purchased off a seller on Instagram (I've bought a few unusual watches off him).

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## navjing0614

A short time today. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like Watches




----------



## mjrchabot

New acquisition today ... BNIB with stickers. Been after the Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds for a while now. 
Sold the Sub 114060 and put some of the proceeds towards it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Good day, all!! I hope you're all having a good start to the new year.

I got a rare day off from work today, so I decided to give my watches a clean and change straps/bracelets. These have been the configurations for awhile now;










And the changes;










Moved the Railmaster back to its bracelet from the caramel coloured, OEM strap with vintage tang buckle;










The Seamaster 300MC moved from its bracelet to the OEM Barenia leather strap with OMEGA deployant;



















I've been jonesing to get the Speedy Pro back on its bracelet, but decided to keep it on a strap a little while longer. I went with a brown suede strap from Atelier De Griff with OMEGA deployant. This strap is ultra soft and comfortable, and tapers down to 16mm at the clasp for a great vintage look;



















I'm wearing the Railmaster today as I get ready to enjoy a little reading. Rest in peace, sir!










Have a great Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Mask on and heading back to LA!


----------



## Titan II

mjrchabot said:


> New acquisition today ... BNIB with stickers. Been after the Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds for a while now.
> Sold the Sub 114060 and put some of the proceeds towards it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an absolutely gorgeous watch!! And it looks stunning on that strap.

Congratulations on the new acquisition, and on a smashing combo!!

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Good day, all!! I hope you're all having a good start to the new year.
> 
> I got a rare day off from work today, so I decided to give my watches a clean and change straps/bracelets. These have been the configurations for awhile now;
> 
> View attachment 15631692
> 
> 
> And the changes;
> 
> View attachment 15631693
> 
> 
> Moved the Railmaster back to its bracelet from the caramel coloured, OEM strap with vintage tang buckle;
> 
> View attachment 15631694
> 
> 
> The Seamaster 300MC moved from its bracelet to the OEM Barenia leather strap with OMEGA deployant;
> 
> View attachment 15631696
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631703
> 
> 
> I've been jonesing to get the Speedy Pro back on its bracelet, but decided to keep it on a strap a little while longer. I went with a brown suede strap from Atelier De Griff with OMEGA deployant. This strap is ultra soft and comfortable, and tapers down to 16mm at the clasp for a great vintage look;
> 
> View attachment 15631698
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631700
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the Railmaster today as I get ready to enjoy a little reading. Rest in peace, sir!
> 
> View attachment 15631705
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone!
> 
> René


Happy New Year to you and thanks for sharing your excellent trio of Omegas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Titan II said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous watch!! And it looks stunning on that strap.
> 
> Congratulations on the new acquisition, and on a smashing combo!!
> 
> Rene


The Fagliano collection of straps from JLC are stunning. This one really helps the Reverso feel at hone with jeans or "business casual" attire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Happy New Year to you and thanks for sharing your excellent trio of Omegas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure!! Glad you enjoyed the pictures.

Happy New Year to you!!

Rene


----------



## Titan II

mjrchabot said:


> The Fagliano collection of straps from JLC are stunning. *This one really helps the Reverso feel at hone with jeans or "business casual" attire.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree.

I love the Reverso, but I've always thought that I'd seldom have occasion to wear one as I don't dress up very often. I could wear one on that Fagliano as a daily, no problem at all. Thanks for teaching me something new today. Merci!!

Rene


----------



## gregsassinator

Got my first camera in the mail today and played around with it. Here was today's watch 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJmTa3hrrN0/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## I Like Watches




----------



## HDK

good with drinks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Old favourite -


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Maddog1970

Love this one, came close to killing my watch collecting - it's that good!

Ball Marvelight M 43mm, in blue....


----------



## Titan II

This is the first time since the middle of June that the 300MC has been on the barenia leather strap. It's a nice change, and I'm really enjoying it;










René


----------



## Mpnunes

In anticipation of the new Moonwatch, straping on my speedy pro for the duration of the week!


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Good day, all!! I hope you're all having a good start to the new year.
> 
> I got a rare day off from work today, so I decided to give my watches a clean and change straps/bracelets. These have been the configurations for awhile now;
> 
> View attachment 15631692
> 
> 
> And the changes;
> 
> View attachment 15631693
> 
> 
> Moved the Railmaster back to its bracelet from the caramel coloured, OEM strap with vintage tang buckle;
> 
> View attachment 15631694
> 
> 
> The Seamaster 300MC moved from its bracelet to the OEM Barenia leather strap with OMEGA deployant;
> 
> View attachment 15631696
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631703
> 
> 
> I've been jonesing to get the Speedy Pro back on its bracelet, but decided to keep it on a strap a little while longer. I went with a brown suede strap from Atelier De Griff with OMEGA deployant. This strap is ultra soft and comfortable, and tapers down to 16mm at the clasp for a great vintage look;
> 
> View attachment 15631698
> 
> 
> View attachment 15631700
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the Railmaster today as I get ready to enjoy a little reading. Rest in peace, sir!
> 
> View attachment 15631705
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone!
> 
> René


SMP300 on strap


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## 509ThTrpr

Cod Holliday said:


> View attachment 15633017


Was really hoping to get one of those around Christmas. Thought I'd wait until the beginning of the year to see if the price would come down. Big mistake. Disappeared from Amazon overnight. Only sellers are from Japan and they literally doubled the price overnight. Speculators on ebay are doing the same. Lesson learned I guess. New version is out of my price range.


----------



## Cod Holliday

[email protected] said:


> Was really hoping to get one of those around Christmas. Thought I'd wait until the beginning of the year to see if the price would come down. Big mistake. Disappeared from Amazon overnight. Only sellers are from Japan and they literally doubled the price overnight. Speculators on ebay are doing the same. Lesson learned I guess. New version is out of my price range.


I really dislike speculators. Then again, they crowd everything including toilet paper.

Bogus money empowered by bogus people, such is the way of life but that's a subject for another day.

I have enjoyed mine for years and even though its plagued with Seikoisms (imperfections) its a beautiful watch that checks mark most boxes for me. Good luck and I hope you find yours soon.


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> SMP300 on strap


Yup...if you're referring to my Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.👍

René


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Arainach

Day 3 with the Forstner Bracelet, and still no desire to take it off any time soon. This may well become my new default way of wearing the Speedmaster.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Yup...if you're referring to my Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.👍
> 
> René


You got it


----------



## joesym001




----------



## D3V8

Took a break from the PO today. The Navy Fifty-Eight gets a turn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

chriscentro said:


>


That, sir, is a stunning photograph!🤠👍

Rene


----------



## Horos

Just received this beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

Titan II said:


> That, sir, is a stunning photograph!🤠👍
> 
> Rene


Thank you sir,


----------



## cybercat

Need a break for.  .....










. - 'cos b-b-baby it's cold outside...


----------



## munichblue

Sold my 39.5 but decided I couldn't live without a PO with ceramic bezel. The beast just arrived today.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## OBB1044




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

munichblue said:


> Sold my 39.5 but decided I couldn't live without a PO with ceramic bezel. The beast just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 15633857


Love it. Which size is this? Great watch and photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra*


----------



## dancl82

Also an Aqua Terra


----------



## Titan II

'57 Railmaster Reissue for me today. It definitely belongs on a strap, but it's a nice change to have it back on the awesome bracelet;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Darker Side of the Kitchen.......


----------



## MarMar3690

Loving all 45.5mm of it


----------



## milgauss1349

While I love the PO2500 the 850x line is the best balance of what made the PO line great and the improvements found in modern Omega, to me it's the ultimate Bond watch lol









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## navjing0614

My blue watch remedy.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I was a little late for the Aqua Terra train...


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Seamaster 300_ Master Co-Axial Chronometer;



















I love this desk diver, even with its sapphire caseback, faux patina, and lack of crown guards. There are just too many weaknesses here to be a true dive watch, but I just wear it as jewelry so not a concern.🤣🤣🙄

René

Edit: Facetious post to poster in another thread. Apologies for not being clear about that.


----------



## SaMaster14

Seiko, today!


----------



## 2premo

Titan II said:


> OMEGA _Seamaster 300_ Master Co-Axial Chronometer;
> 
> View attachment 15637935
> 
> 
> View attachment 15637936
> 
> 
> I love this desk diver, even with its sapphire caseback, faux patina, and lack of crown guards. There are just too many weaknesses here to be a true dive watch, but I just wear it as jewelry so not a concern.???
> 
> René


when you say too many weaknesses to be a real dive watch, that is an opinion,,, is it not?
Omega built, certified and marketed this as a dive watch, the watch it is historically based off had a non screw down crown and some felt that was not a real dive watch, but the NAIAD crown proved to be more than up to the task
if the crown is screwed down on yours, would the crown guards offer any advantage, if the front crystal is pressure tested and proven, why can't the back be?
not an attack, just a question of why you can't believe in what others don't all agree on


----------



## Titan II

2premo said:


> when you say too many weaknesses to be a real dive watch, that is an opinion,,, is it not?
> Omega built, certified and marketed this as a dive watch, the watch it is historically based off had a non screw down crown and some felt that was not a real dive watch, but the NAIAD crown proved to be more than up to the task
> if the crown is screwed down on yours, would the crown guards offer any advantage, if the front crystal is pressure tested and proven, why can't the back be?
> not an attack, just a question of why you can't believe in what others don't all agree on


I agree with everything you just mentioned. My post was a tongue-in-cheek post in response to a poster in another thread who claimed the SM300 was only good for desk diving because there are too many weaknesses in the design.

I should have been more clear about my facetiousness (Is that even a word? If not, you heard it here first.) and not assumed that everyone had seen the thread in question. My apologies.

Thank you for being respectful in your response.

René


----------



## navjing0614

The fight continues and it needs a tough watch. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

Back to the end of the Sixties, and a chronometer Seamaster with calibre 751


----------



## keisuke_z

Playing around with lighting and mirrors


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Buick

I was pleased with how this shot came out today. 1999 SMP300


----------



## Titan II

Buick said:


> I was pleased with how this shot came out today. 1999 SMP300
> 
> View attachment 15640898


And so you should be. That's a great photograph!!

Rene


----------



## Buick

Titan II said:


> And so you should be. That's a great photograph!!
> 
> Rene


Thank you! It was a quick phone snap on top of the rubbish bin 😂


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Switched from the De Ville for this one.


----------



## HermannZeGerman

View attachment 15641403


----------



## HermannZeGerman

SaMaster14 said:


> Seiko, today!


Isn't that the new Naruto series?


----------



## SaMaster14

HermannZeGerman said:


> Isn't that the new Naruto series?


Yes! The Sarada model


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Railmaster today.

Heading into month four... Does this still count as the honeymoon period? Loving this watch.


----------



## HermannZeGerman

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes! The Sarada model


Those are really cool! Such a great idea by Seiko. Nice to see a watch brand not taking themselves too seriously. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## SaMaster14

HermannZeGerman said:


> Those are really cool! Such a great idea by Seiko. Nice to see a watch brand not taking themselves too seriously. In my opinion anyway.


I agree! A fun watch with a nice pop of color.

Also, nostalgia factor. I grew up with Naruto and even now as an adult I still find myself watching old episodes every now and then and watching some of the new Boruto episodes.

I will say though, one of the reasons I went for the Sarada model - other than that it is my first red watch - was the lack of obvious Naruto branding on the dial and bezel, unlike some of the other models in the limited series.


----------



## sickondivers

*#AT #HD1200







*


----------



## MisterTom

Just arrived FedEx.Not very used 39.5


----------



## Titan II

Congratulations MisterTom!! What a way to celebrate your 1000th post.

Enjoy!!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

MisterTom said:


> Just arrived FedEx.Not very used 39.5
> View attachment 15641864


Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it as much as I love mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

With all these people posting pictures of their new _Speedmaster_s I feel so inadequate posting my old _Railmaster;_










Congratulations to everyone who has managed to acquire the new Speedy!! Enjoy the heck outta them.🤠👍

René


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## navjing0614

GS Sunday today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro43

I started with my 3572.50 and then switched to the Mitsukoshi mod. Speedmaster day for me.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mpnunes

Speedy on new leather strap today...


----------



## tinman143

Sunday. The dome crystal gives it an even more diver vibe.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that is gorgeous!! Now can you imagine a polished 3 in place of that date window? That would be an amazing addition to the PO family. Who's in?

Rene


----------



## D3V8

Titan II said:


> Yup, that is gorgeous!! Now can you imagine a polished 3 in place of that date window? That would be an amazing addition to the PO family. Who's in?
> 
> Rene


Yeah that would be great! Although my PO's are the only watches I have with a date right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

D3V8 said:


> Yeah that would be great! Although my PO's are the only watches I have with a date right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you have room for another PO in your stable.

René


----------



## Titan II

_'57 Railmaster Reissue_ today;



















René


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## JP(Canada)

Just this old thing...


----------



## D3V8

Titan II said:


> I'm sure you have room for another PO in your stable.
> 
> René


Lol yeah I think I'd make room

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## munichblue

My new Diver...


----------



## Titan II

I've gotten all turned around this week and forgotten it was Tuesday today. This is the first time in a very long time that I haven't worn my _Speedmaster_ Professional on Speedy Tuesday.



















Happy Speedy Tuesday to those representing!

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## giorgos mg

Speedytuesday


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cybercat

Still on my wrist today...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Titan II

Trying to make up for my Speedy Tuesday faux pas yesterday by wearing my Speedy today;



















René


----------



## stockae92




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai Submersible on custom leather strap by @AL9C1 ;


----------



## Titan II

I picked this up from the AD one year ago today. I could not be happier. Not only is it stunningly beautiful, but the accuracy is mind blowing. It's currently running at +1 second (edited: not +0.01) over the last 69 days. I wear it 2 or 3 days per week.



















René


----------



## andwic

Aqua Terra 150m ref 231.10.42.21.02.001 on blue sailcloth strap. I find it difficult to find straps that fit with this watch but this is an alternative I like to alternate with the steel bracelet.


----------



## dancl82




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## TheGent

Cod Holliday said:


> View attachment 15650763


Superb shot, really captures the details of what makes that such a special watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

TheGent said:


> Superb shot, really captures the details of what makes that such a special watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I was hoping to get the seconds hand precisely at 30 but I missed. Should have done a burst. Oh well, I had more coffee to drink and get back to work.


----------



## mjrchabot

FOIS with my black onyx Omega. Excuse the poor lighting, taken after work using the map lights in my vehicle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

Looking at my stored photos/videos and found out this, what do you think? Do you like it? 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIDeMsNKM4-/


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra OMEGA







*


----------



## Lukebor

Bond.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty PO45 today....


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster Saturday?? 300MC for me today;










René


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Put it on a JB nato!


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday......


----------



## Titan II

And so my work week begins;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Seamaster Sunday......
> 
> View attachment 15655634





Titan II said:


> And so my work week begins;
> 
> View attachment 15655607
> 
> 
> René


A couple of stunners here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> A couple of stunners here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!!

It's been 6 years and I'm still head over heels in love with it.

René


----------



## navjing0614

GS Sunday today.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47




----------



## deepsea03

Neighborhood watch-cat


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side MOoNday for me!


----------



## red1108nyc

Blue theme continues with 38mm Zenith El Primero Chronomaster and Batgirl


----------



## Mickey®

Who doesn't think Bond would have been just a little bit cooler if he wore this...


----------



## Maddog1970

Mickey® said:


> Who doesn't think Bond would have been just a little bit cooler if he wore this...
> 
> View attachment 15657550


100%.....at the very least in Moonraker!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side MOoNday for me!
> 
> View attachment 15657473


I think you've got a winner there, Clayton. I really like this one.

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, folks!! Have a great week ahead!!

I'm starting mine off with my _'57_ _Railmaster _Reissue;










René


----------



## 1st timer

B55 EXOSPACE.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## shedlock2000

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reference for this and what size is it, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

cybercat said:


> Old favourite -
> 
> View attachment 15632514


*oldie but goodie👍*


----------



## jkpa

Morning all


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mrod1108

It's Tuesday so it must be an Omega Speedmaster. I have it on a Rios Art Manuel lizard strap.


----------



## kuuttingg

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

The Legendary Moonwatch today, of course! Happy Speedy Tuesday, OMEGA fans!!










René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing lume!










Love the cool blue against the yellow accents


----------



## Spikedlee

3861 on that burgundy seat belt


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Sugman

It's rare that I wear the same watch 2 days in a row...but damn...I love this thing.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Maddog1970

Just hanging out......


----------



## D3V8

shedlock2000 said:


> What's the reference for this and what size is it, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the 39.5mm reference 215.30.40.20.01.001. 6.5 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Just hanging out......
> View attachment 15661249


...getting corked!!🤣

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## daveya

Perfect









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titanium Thursday today.....


----------



## Ross13




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## dancl82




----------



## golfindoc




----------



## mjrchabot

Non-Omega this week...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a torch Francisco 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA















*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose

v1triol said:


> View attachment 15653793


Wow


----------



## SaMaster14

(Do)me(g)a


----------



## jaykim

Rolex DJ 126200. It's so accurate (2-3 sec for two weeks so far wearing daily), I kinda forgot how to operate crown. @[email protected] Love it everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Aquaterra 😍

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKXWaePruaP/


----------



## Maddog1970

G-shock kinda day here, -5 with a heavy snowfall warning.......now, Environment Canada are pretty much 50/50 on their weather predications, so let's see where that goes......picture also of the only member of my family who truly loves the snow!......frosty Kilo during her morning walk.....


----------



## Titan II

Yup! Bracing for a dusting of the white stuff (snow) here in Vancouver. Let the fun begin!!🤣

As usual, I'm with my folks today...like I am pretty much every Saturday. They love to have crepes on Saturdays, but this week I made them French toast instead;









_French toast_

Wearing the 300MC today;









_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_

Have a great weekend, all!!

René


----------



## mjrchabot

Wearing my dad's 1970s Lord Elgin racing chronograph. I don't know much about it and I haven't been able to find any reference online. Based on the dial layout though, I'm pretty certain it's powered by a manual wind Valjoux 7734.

I don't remember my dad ever wearing this so he must have stopped wearing it before I came along. Only discovered it recently while we were talking watches and he gave it to me.

He's never had it serviced, remarkably it keeps good time and holds a strong PR still. All functions work and chrono hands align. Impressive. Yes, the date is wrong below because it does not have a quickset date so it's pain to cycle through. I use it for time only.

Oh, and did I mention that PATINA... perfectly even, perfect shade of cream/tan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## navjing0614

GS Sunday. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#MARANEZ 'Kata'







*


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday.......


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## househalfman




----------



## mjrchabot

Switched on over to the BB36 on a Barton strap - will likely accompany me for the week that follows.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Go Chiefs


----------



## sickondivers

*#ROLEX







*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster 300MC;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Started out with something else, but switched to this after lunch......


----------



## DaveandStu

mjrchabot said:


> Wearing my dad's 1970s Lord Elgin racing chronograph. I don't know much about it and I haven't been able to find any reference online. Based on the dial layout though, I'm pretty certain it's powered by a manual wind Valjoux 7734.
> 
> I don't remember my dad ever wearing this so he must have stopped wearing it before I came along. Only discovered it recently while we were talking watches and he gave it to me.
> 
> He's never had it serviced, remarkably it keeps good time and holds a strong PR still. All functions work and chrono hands align. Impressive. Yes, the date is wrong below because it does not have a quickset date so it's pain to cycle through. I use it for time only.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that PATINA... perfectly even, perfect shade of cream/tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really quirky piece there in great condition..may I ask what your father's watch choices are now..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

DaveandStu said:


> Really quirky piece there in great condition..may I ask what your father's watch choices are now..
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


A Samsung smart watch... He's had a few Seikos in his lifetime and also likes the Citizen Skyhawks. He was a millwright for General Motors so he never wore a watch to work. He always used that as an excuse to never buy something more "expensive" or "luxurious". He's always been a fan of watches and I wish he'd go buy himself something to enjoy in his retirement years. I know he'd love an Omega, Rolex, or Tudor. He indirectly got me into this hobby after all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

mjrchabot said:


> A Samsung smart watch... He's had a few Seikos in his lifetime and also likes the Citizen Skyhawks. He was a millwright for General Motors so he never wore a watch to work. He always used that as an excuse to never buy something more "expensive" or "luxurious". He's always been a fan of watches and I wish he'd go buy himself something to enjoy in his retirement years. I know he'd love an Omega, Rolex, or Tudor. He indirectly got me into this hobby after all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it sounds like he would enjoy a return " gift " one day to take him by surprise. 
Though not expect it...
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mstnpete

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT 
for today....

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## statsman

1975 (defunct) Astro-Bluebonnet Bowl Game (Texas over Colorado)


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday......Barton quick release rubber


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega vintage Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap (22mm rounded ends)


----------



## Titan II

Oops!! I did it again;



















Happy Speedy Tuesday to those who remembered it was Tuesday and not Monday.🙄

René


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Newly acquired and really enjoying the smaller case size on a diver from home today.


----------



## sickondivers

*.....My Orange Beater 







*


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## borchard929

Work day watch









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Going Dark for today.....


----------



## semmern

One of many, many flights I've timed with the Speedy over the last 11 years 










Going slightly off topic just to post a picture of the plane, an O-1 Bird Dog, on skis for the winter.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> One of many, many flights I've timed with the Speedy over the last 11 years
> 
> View attachment 15675221
> 
> 
> Going slightly off topic just to post a picture of the plane, an O-1 Bird Dog, on skis for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 15675231


I've never seen a suede racing strap before...that looks fantastic!! Well done!!

René


----------



## Titan II

Making amends for yesterday by wearing my Speedy today;










Happy belated Speedy Tuesday??🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## GMTtwotone

Speedy


----------



## GMTtwotone

Switcharooskie...... get it?


----------



## 2premo

semmern said:


> One of many, many flights I've timed with the Speedy over the last 11 years
> 
> View attachment 15675221
> 
> 
> Going slightly off topic just to post a picture of the plane, an O-1 Bird Dog, on skis for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 15675231


that sure looks like an L-19, guessing it's really a 170 on skis


----------



## semmern

Titan II said:


> I've never seen a suede racing strap before...that looks fantastic!! Well done!!
> 
> René


Yeah, it's unusual for sure. I love it! And it goes for only $9.95 here:









Monza Golden Brown Suede


Our Monza watch straps is our take on the iconic 1970's straps that were usually worn on racing watches. Technical information: Measurements: 19,7 cm in length (12 cm x 7,7 cm) and about 2,5 mm thick. The strap width at the buckle is 2 mm less than the spring bar width. If you want to change...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com







2premo said:


> that sure looks like an L-19, gusting it's really a 170 on skis


It's an L-19, O-1, Cessna 305, or Bird Dog  Same wings as the 170, and the tail from a 195. Beautiful plane to fly, and very fun on skis!


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> Yeah, it's unusual for sure. I love it! And it goes for only $9.95 here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monza Golden Brown Suede
> 
> 
> Our Monza watch straps is our take on the iconic 1970's straps that were usually worn on racing watches. Technical information: Measurements: 19,7 cm in length (12 cm x 7,7 cm) and about 2,5 mm thick. The strap width at the buckle is 2 mm less than the spring bar width. If you want to change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheapestnatostraps.com


That's crazy!! What a bargain!!
Thanks for sharing that.

René


----------



## mjrchabot

Still wearing the Tudor... got my shipment of straps from Atelier Del Sur today. It's helpful that my Tudor, FOIS, and Reverso all share the 19mm lug width so I get more bang for buck with these straps.


















Here's the new suede on my Reverso, I quite like the pairing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight

Swapped into the Speedy, though this is a pic from a couple of days ago.


----------



## sickondivers

_*.....While I rest the Aqua Terra #ORIENT Kamasu







*_


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's crazy!! What a bargain!!
> Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> René


cheapestnato is my crack, I mean strap dealer of choice for Natos.....they are out of Germany, and have some great stuff.....highly recommend!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Tool watch for me today.....blue Pely 5 liner......


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## emveezee




----------



## mjrchabot

Black Bay at the office? No problem! 
Enjoying this new Atelier Del Sur strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Changed to the OEM rubber today. Love the look. Downside is it picks up dirt and stains easily


----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15680429


WOW
a left crown one, I was trying to do one of those but couldn't find the dial with reverse feet
so mine will be right crown
love yours, very cool


----------



## daveya

Smiffs Baby Willard









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen

After 8 years of wanting, I finally took the plunge on the Speedmaster. Obviously would have been a better investment 8 years ago than now, but I don't care. I'm in love, and it's a keeper.
















Sendt fra min GM1903 med Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## navjing0614

Non omega today. 
GS Sunday 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 2premo

daveya said:


> Smiffs Baby Willard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


what model is that?
I like the fusion case but really like the crown at 4 o'clock 
is Smiths the old instrument company?
that's a good looking piece


----------



## daveya

2premo said:


> what model is that?
> I like the fusion case but really like the crown at 4 o'clock
> is Smiths the old instrument company?
> that's a good looking piece


It's the Timefactors Baby Willard









TIMEFACTORS | SMITHS BABY WILLARD PRS-68


This is an iconic design known to almost all watch collectors. There have been many homages to this watch over the years, some good and some not so good. The previous version of the PRS-68 has been refined, reduced in size and fitted with a movement more in keeping with the watch.




www.timefactors.com





40mm case 18mm bracelet, this is an aftermarket Watchgecko Zulu Diver rubber

I don't like large watches and at 40mm this hits the mark

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Speedmaster for Daytona 24 Hour of course!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

A wee dram on a cold Sunday. -18 deg C outside. Fire going in the stove, and something fiery in the glass.


----------



## roknfreewrld

2


----------



## SaMaster14

Outdoor dining has resumed in Los Angeles!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## yvrclimber

Universal Geneve FS Italian Railroad watch. Circa 1910.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15685438


those bracelets look as right as rain on this


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega vintage Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap (22mm rounded ends)


That piece always makes my day..
Top Shelf!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuna Tuesday for me.....


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Actually remembered to wear my _Speedmaster_ today. Happy Speedy Tuesday everyone;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA







*


----------



## slorollin

I can still smell the exhaust from the FedEx truck.


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Seamaster Master Co-Axial Chronometer;



























It's nice to see the sun today. I hope you all enjoy your day.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Seiko Suiyobi + pups!


----------



## swissra




----------



## corry29

mk40


----------



## Sugman

I started out the day with a watch I'm thinking of getting rid of in an effort to scale down my collection:








I think the decision is made...I switched to this.


----------



## Countingbear

stockae92 said:


>


Awesome! Really like that strap, too.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoppy

This for the last two days and loving it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith for today.....


----------



## aprameya2k

Seamaster for the evenings..









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## daveya

Baby Willard sans Erica









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Aqua terra, Omega wedding band and pen 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Titan II

OBB1044 said:


> View attachment 15691177


That's my favourite _Globemaster_. It's very high up on my list. Would you mind sharing your wrist size?

René


----------



## borchard929

Just picked up this speedy reduced today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Titan II said:


> That's my favourite _Globemaster_. It's very high up on my list. Would you mind sharing your wrist size?
> 
> René


It is around 17,5cm


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

borchard929 said:


> Just picked up this speedy reduced today
> View attachment 15691513
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Is this the new bracelet?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE the scenery for this one, great job!


----------



## borchard929

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Is this the new bracelet?


Unknown. Don't
Think so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Back to the Reverso...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> LOVE the scenery for this one, great job!


Thank you! Decided to knock off early and enjoy a scotch & cigar. Cheers everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Picked up 2 hours ago.....yeeeeee























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Picked up 2 hours ago.....yeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Well done, Brash!! Congratulations!! Yours is at least the third '58 to show up here in the last couple of weeks. Does this mean they are becoming more easily available to mere mortals?!?! How did you acquire yours? If you don't mind sharing, of course.

Enjoy the honeymoon!!

Rene


----------



## brash47

I posted a thread about a year ago in the rolex/tudor forum about acquiring a black bay and which is the one to pick. I got great advice. I did some research over the year and put away money for it. 

There is a good AD in Walnut Creek CA. When I hit Tiffany's for the wife's Xmas gift, I went down the street to look at Tudors. 

They had every BB style and color, including both 58s, GMT, and S&G. 

After trying them all on, the 58 just sat perfect on the wrist. I decided that was the one. 

I came back a few weeks later, the two 58s had sold and the GMT. The S&G was still there. I asked for a call when they got the 58s back in. The sales rep said they had been ordered already.

2 weeks later I called and he told me they were about to call me lol. I had checked the other nearest dealer and he had them as well. 

When I talked to the sales rep, he said they are coming in faster now, but they go out the door just as fast, especially on bracelet. 

This was my first purchase at the store, so not really a discount, but tax was cleared and they threw in the Tudor NATO for free. 

All around great purchase. They offered refreshments while waiting, sized the bracelet perfectly and it was an all around pleasant experience. 

So that's the long answer, short one...yes more readily available, but still selling quickly. 

Brash


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> I posted a thread about a year ago in the rolex/tudor forum about acquiring a black bay and which is the one to pick. I got great advice. I did some research over the year and put away money for it.
> 
> There is a good AD in Walnut Creek CA. When I hit Tiffany's for the wife's Xmas gift, I went down the street to look at Tudors.
> 
> They had every BB style and color, including both 58s, GMT, and S&G.
> 
> After trying them all on, the 58 just sat perfect on the wrist. I decided that was the one.
> 
> I came back a few weeks later, the two 58s had sold and the GMT. The S&G was still there. I asked for a call when they got the 58s back in. The sales rep said they had been ordered already.
> 
> 2 weeks later I called and he told me they were about to call me lol. I had checked the other nearest dealer and he had them as well.
> 
> When I talked to the sales rep, he said they are coming in faster now, but they go out the door just as fast, especially on bracelet.
> 
> This was my first purchase at the store, so not really a discount, but tax was cleared and they threw in the Tudor NATO for free.
> 
> All around great purchase. They offered refreshments while waiting, sized the bracelet perfectly and it was an all around pleasant experience.
> 
> So that's the long answer, short one...yes more readily available, but still selling quickly.
> 
> Brash


Thanks for taking the time, Brash. Sounds like a pleasant experience indeed. Not a bad deal for you either considering it was your first purchase from that AD. Looking forward to more pictures in the WRUW threads.

Enjoy!!

Rene


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## jkpa




----------



## SaMaster14

I don't only wear the Speedy on Tuesdays!


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 🙏

Subscribe to my IG for more content 🙂: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK89Kb8rArd/


----------



## mjrchabot

FOIS on Barton Horween racing, I'm a big fan of this combo! Feels and looks like a watch you'd see around the racing circuits on the 1960s.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya

2008 RM, with a Rios 1931 Premier
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## roknfreewrld

Back to the Seamaster today


----------



## carlhaluss

Finally have the Moonwatch back in my life for a Speedy Saturday!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Birddog1

Aqua Terra Saturday


----------



## Titan II

Joining Carl for a Speedy Saturday. Sitting in my truck at Ambleside Beach in West Vancouver having a coffee and watching the kite surfers;










A little peak at the Lions Gate Bridge crossing between West Vancouver and the City of Vancouver;










Some clouds rolling in from the Pacific;










René


----------



## brash47

Just had to throw it on the fabric for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

A beautiful, crisp Sunday morning in Vancouver. Wearing this one today;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Morning walk with Miss Kilo, on the ***** east of Vancouver...then back home to mooch some cookies from Mrs Maddog!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Morning walk with Miss Kilo, on the ***** east of Vancouver...then back home to mooch some cookies from Mrs Maddog!
> View attachment 15697274


Gee!! I wonder where the cookies are?!?! Watch my🐶 eyes👀... Clever girl!

René


----------



## swissra




----------



## hooliganjrs

Lazy Sunday before the Superbowl. The underrated 300MC getting its turn in the rotation this week.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Happy Sunday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*Super Bowl BEATER

MARANEZ #kata







*


----------



## carlhaluss

Sunday Speedy love!
























































A bit pic heavy. But during the honeymoon phase, I just cannot resist!


----------



## Titan II

hooliganjrs said:


> Lazy Sunday before the Superbowl. The underrated 300MC getting its turn in the rotation this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That looks good. How does it wear on the Erika's strap?

Enjoy the game!

René


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

Titan II said:


> That looks good. How does it wear on the Erika's strap?
> 
> Enjoy the game!
> 
> René


Believe it or not, I prefer it to my Omega bond nato strap. The Omega nato just adds too much bulk underneath an already thick case on the 300MC. Don't get me wrong, Omega nato straps are amazing quality but for me it just didn't feel quite right. On my 7.25 inch wrist - I enjoy the single pass much more.

I also loved the look of the OEM bracelet - solid PCL's and all, but the heft and weird end link extending the lug to lug just made me not wear the 300MC as much in favor of my Explorer and smaller time pieces. Then for curiosity sake - I tried the Erikas strap and I fell in love again with my 300MC. If you're down with zulu and nato straps, then I highly recommend









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

hooliganjrs said:


> Believe it or not, I prefer it to my Omega bond nato strap. The Omega nato just adds too much bulk underneath an already thick case on the 300MC. Don't get me wrong, Omega nato straps are amazing quality but for me it just didn't feel quite right. On my 7.25 inch wrist - I enjoy the single pass much more.
> 
> I also loved the look of the OEM bracelet - solid PCL's and all, but the heft and weird end link extending the lug to lug just made me not wear the 300MC as much in favor of my Explorer and smaller time pieces. Then for curiosity sake - I tried the Erikas strap and I fell in love again with my 300MC. If you're down with zulu and nato straps, then I highly recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. It definitely gives the watch a very different look. I like it!!

In the past I've worn my 300MC on a leather NATO and, although it does sit pretty high on the wrist, it didn't bother me that much. I've been wanting to pick up an OEM "Bond" NATO for quite some time now. Maybe I'll try one of these first. Thanks for the info and the recommendation.

I'm happy to hear you're back to enjoying your 300MC again.

Rene


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## aprameya2k

Desk diving with speedmaster









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing the 300MC today;










It's been running a little fast over the last couple of days. Come February 14 will be 6 years of stewardship, so it might be showing signs of needing a service. If that is indeed the case, that'll put a dent in my new watch fund. Oh well, I guess that's the price of playing the game.

René


----------



## daveolson5

aprameya2k said:


> Desk diving with speedmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neptune
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

90's New York Vibes. Seamaster 300MC on the bond NATO Strap.
Though a single pass Erika did look like a good pickup!


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 15700339
> 
> 90's New York Vibes. Seamaster 300MC on the bond NATO Strap.
> Though a single pass Erika did look like a good pickup!


That's an amazing photograph!! Very well done!!

Rene


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


>


Class!! 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## Russ1965

Titan II said:


> Class!! 🤠 👍
> 
> Rene


Thank you, Rene


----------



## semmern

Explorer killer today. So very happy with my Railmaster!


----------



## Steverino 417

My one and only Omega currently, the Seamaster GMT 'Great White'. Seems appropriate as its snowing here in England.


----------



## deepsea03

Speedmaster on B&R strap


----------



## KD8TZC




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday for me.....


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










Currently running +2 seconds over 79 days with daily positional variation. On the wrist it's very accurate, running at 0 to +1 spd. When not being worn it will lose 5 spd if rested crown down, and it will gain 2 spd if rested in the crown up position.

I've owned my Speedmaster for 7 years now. I bought it brand new from an AD. In December of 2019 I sent it in for a service to Swatch Group in Toronto. I was very happy with their work and the watch has been performing very well.

René


----------



## Steverino 417

Following on from my pic above, here's an outdoor shot of my Great White - missed the crown off the pic due to terrible camera skills! But hopefully shows off the wave pattern dial a bit better.


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday!


----------



## carlhaluss

First Speedy Tuesday for my new 3861. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## swissra




----------



## corry29

Wore my Holy Grails to pickup a Grail


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sickondivers

*...Just took off the Aqua Terra and Strapped up an Affordable for work today.

OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND*


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼Checking in 🌬


----------



## Maddog1970

Throwback Wednesday for me, as I don't think I wore this one at all during 2020......Nomos club datum....


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Ross13




----------



## VizslaFriend

Wore this one today. Happy Speedy Wednesday! 
(The bottom pusher is under my sleeve)


----------



## OBB1044

Today, for the first time I changed strap on my Globemaster after I wore it only on bracelet


----------



## martycus




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcritchley80

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Peek-a-boo.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today......


----------



## Titan II

We're experiencing a little cold snap here on the west coast of Canada, but I'll gladly take these sunny, crisp days over the rain for awhile.

I'm wearing the 300MC today. I couldn't decide between these three pictures, so I decided to post all three;




























Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14

Sunny here in SoCal!


----------



## Semper




----------



## insidesomething




----------



## schnitzerphoto




----------



## cruisedave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*....The Aqua Terra is resting today. Meanwhile, Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween























*


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## chillsand

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## red1108nyc

Have a great weekend ahead to all here!


----------



## Titan II

A little of the white stuff in Vancouver today. Let's hope there's not much more. The people around here drive poorly enough when the roads are clear and dry.










René


----------



## tna23

Can't get enough of my AT. Such an underrated watch.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Look what I found 🤩

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLRX-EbL_6m/


----------



## anonymousmoose

After today's moose muppet moment (Oh no! I got paver sealer on my watch), I took the opportunity to put it on bracelet this evening


----------



## bailey24

Trusty Omega (just as trusty as my Ego snow blower; snowed all day yesterday here in Oakville, ON!)


----------



## dt75




----------



## Titan II

Another snowy day. Seamaster 300MC today;










René


----------



## chillsand

Catching up my YouTube watch videos!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapma1




----------



## subscribe.mi




----------



## brash47

Back on fabric for a few days.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BrooklineWatch

In love with these Crown & Buckle Chevron straps.


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai, today!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## brash47

This now....just arrived today!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Damn good stuff sir


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Russ1965 said:


>


What model is this? Is it vintage or current with a vintage vibe?


----------



## Russ1965

BrooklineWatch said:


> What model is this? Is it vintage or current with a vintage vibe?


I honestly have no idea.

It is around 7 years old and I picked it up when a large dept store had a clearance sale.

It sat around unused in a drawer until I put it on recently, and realised that it is actually quite a nice looking watch.


----------



## deepsea03

too cold outside this morning for this GA boy.


----------



## TexasTee

Polar in single digit polar Texas....🥶


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BrooklineWatch

Russ1965 said:


> I honestly have no idea.
> 
> It is around 7 years old and I picked it up when a large dept store had a clearance sale.
> 
> It sat around unused in a drawer until I put it on recently, and realised that it is actually quite a nice looking watch.


Agreed!


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all;










René


----------



## belia

So far this month, it's been these Omegas, . . . .




























And, today, it's this vintage 18K Seamaster De Ville, . . .


----------



## SaMaster14

Racing and a blueberry muffin!


----------



## Shan S.

Speedmaster Racing 9900 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayeteael

300mc titanium.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

Would be speedy Tuesday for me, but don't wanna take this off.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye!


----------



## Titan II

Last day of the work week for me tomorrow...can't come soon enough. The _Railmaster_'s helping to keep me going;



















René


----------



## ayeteael




----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Last day of the work week for me tomorrow...can't come soon enough. The _Railmaster_'s helping to keep me going;
> 
> View attachment 15717116
> 
> 
> View attachment 15717117
> 
> 
> René


Looks so good on that beautiful bracelet, as well as all the straps! Would you say that this is the favorite in your collection? I know how long you waited to get it, and it's apparent your patience paid off! So good to see the pleasure you get from it!


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Looks so good on that beautiful bracelet, as well as all the straps! Would you say that this is the favorite in your collection? I know how long you waited to get it, and it's apparent your patience paid off! So good to see the pleasure you get from it!


Favourite? That's a very difficult question to answer.

I have a hard time picking a favoutite. It really all depends on the mood that I'm in. One day I might think it's the favourite, only to be supplanted by the Speedy or the 300MC.

If it all came down to only being able to keep one watch, then that would have to be the _Speedmaster._ I dreamt about that watch for 25 years, and spent a long time saving for it. It was also my first high end mechanical watch.

Today, my favourite is the _Railmaster_...?‍♂?










Best,
René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dougiebaby

Every day for the last month with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## J.B.




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dancl82




----------



## tna23

dancl82 said:


> View attachment 15719096


Hi, what strap is this?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*The Aqua Terra is resting today....DEEP BLUE #Orange #BEATER







*


----------



## Sugman

And for a while it goes back on the bracelet...


----------



## Maddog1970

This for now....ceramic PAM 292


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bailey24

PAM 1312 on another snowy day!


----------



## swissra




----------



## dancl82

tna23 said:


> Hi, what strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


this one I'm 90% sure 








Hirsch JAMES Performance Calf Leather Watch Strap in BLACK


Order your dependable Hirsh James performance strap here. Classy and traditional style. Free delivery & returns.




www.watchobsession.co.uk


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon switcheroo to another ceramic cased beauty.......Dark Side


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing this one today;










René


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Wearing this one today;
> 
> View attachment 15721846
> 
> 
> René


Each time I see your photos, it makes me want a speedy even more... I really need one!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Went in to the Omega Boutique to pick up a rubber strap for my PO and came back with the new sapphire sandwich. Lol My head is still spinning. A happy surprise. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

D3V8 said:


> Went in to the Omega Boutique to pick up a rubber strap for my PO and came back with the new sapphire sandwich. Lol My head is still spinning. A happy surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done ! Fantastic choice ! This is my next one for sure ! How is the comfort of the bracelet ?


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Each time I see your photos, it makes me want a speedy even more... I really need one!


I won't say "every collection needs a _Speedmaster". _I'm more in the "buy what you like" camp. However, I will say this...The _Speedmaster _ is an absolutely amazing watch. There's a reason it is universally loved and has gained icon status. I don't know how many times (especially recently) I've read the words, "I don't know why I waited so long to get a Speedy!". I'm pretty sure that if you got one you wouldn't be disappointed.

Rene


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> I won't say "every collection needs a _Speedmaster". _I'm more in the "buy what you like" camp. However, I will say this...The _Speedmaster _ is an absolutely amazing watch. There's a reason it is universally loved and has gained icon status. I don't know how many times (especially recently) I've read the words, "I don't know why I waited so long to get a Speedy!". I'm pretty sure that if you got one you wouldn't be disappointed.
> 
> Rene


Hey René, I am in the camp of "I don't know why I waited so long to get a Speedy!"... Except I don't have it yet  I was never really into the speedy, but the bug started when the 3861 came out for some reason.... I think the new bracelet, the new movement, and the stepped dial made it click for me ! Bad, bad, bad...


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Hey René, I am in the camp of "I don't know why I waited so long to get a Speedy!"... Except I don't have it yet  I was never really into the speedy, but the bug started when the 3861 came out for some reason.... I think the new bracelet, the new movement, and the stepped dial made it click for me ! Bad, bad, bad...


Thierry, take your time. Decide which one you want, buy once, and enjoy.

Rene


----------



## D3V8

tbensous said:


> Well done ! Fantastic choice ! This is my next one for sure ! How is the comfort of the bracelet ?


One of the reasons I held off on getting one was the bracelet. For me the new one made all the difference. It's very comfortable the way it drapes down. Because the bracelet is basically all half links I got a perfect fit. I do wish it had a few more micro adjustments but really I don't have any complaints.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Have a good one.


----------



## Maddog1970

G-SHOCK for the start of my weekend.......Honda Jet Gravitymaster LE....


----------



## cdub70

Found this piece in the closet, forgot I had it.


----------



## Titan II

Sorry for the poor lighting and photo...spur of the moment shot.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. It's back to work for me tomorrow.

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool classic style pic with the leather coat and gloves....just thought I'd give ya a shout out!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Titan II

Hoppin' on the Seamaster Sunday train;










René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Speedmaster today


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

SMP 300 on some new shoes....


----------



## ayeteael

seamaster Sunday


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

brash47 said:


> Cool classic style pic with the leather coat and gloves....just thought I'd give ya a shout out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thank you, Brash! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

The only Seamaster 300 in true Bond NATO colors I've seen on here. Looks great when it snows and it's overcast ?


----------



## cybercat

"Bond on Bond" ?










'Goldfinger' Bond version MKII Kingston on Alias Marlowe (member here) 'Bond' RAF strap


----------



## SWilly67

Seamaster "Big Seahorse" Cal 501, Ref no. KO 2846, Case no. 2846/2848 9SC


----------



## Titan II

Have a great week, everyone!! Continue to stay safe.

René


----------



## carlhaluss

An inspirational start to the week. Zenith A385 Revival, every bit as beautiful and unique as it was back in 1969!


----------



## borchard929

Seamaster 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedmaster


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jkpa




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## brash47

Since it's speedy Tuesday and I'm wearing mine, I'll throw in these shots I took last week.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 2premo

went skiing and since it's sort of "water skiing" lol, wore my water resistant


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Maddog1970

G-SHOCK for hump day.....the spectacular full titanium square!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NebraskaZ




----------



## fish70




----------



## WichitaViajero

Seamaster 300 electric blue


----------



## thebuzz

Speedy Pro on the OEM calf skin strap


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ for me today;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

Snow is a fan


----------



## franco60

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

The bezel is misaligned & the date's wrong but here's the watch of the day...


----------



## Maddog1970

Change up as the delivery guy was just here....Seiko SLA039......


----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁😷👋🏼Friday 👍🏼👋🏼


----------



## alllexandru

Did some gardening today


----------



## ayeteael

had it cleaned yesterday while getting the bracelet adjusted. She hasn't sparkled like this in years.


----------



## Philliphas

New arrival from Topper


----------



## Maddog1970

Still this.....


----------



## Robert999




----------



## brash47

Philliphas said:


> New arrival from Topper
> 
> View attachment 15736002


Nice!!!!! I just love going to Toppers. It's the candy store for grown men.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I needed some new pics anyway. Quick snaps in the front yard. This watch is the one that keeps me from buying a Sub when I think about it.

I would buy the black dial stainless if I did, but, in my own personal opinion, the craftsmanship and attention to detail on this watch makes the Sub pale in comparison...again, my opinion after having both sit on my wrist.

Of all my dive watches, I believe this has the perfect dial and legibility. Of course, it has Seiko lume and does make the rest fall behind.

No love away from my new SMP....my current fave!!! But 2 different beasts altogether.

Ok a couple of older lume pics lol.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz

+1 Topper is amazing. That's where this came from...


----------



## cybercat

Which watch?










 _ ~ Night watch ... _ _ _ 🦉🌙


----------



## Haf




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## alas26

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The depth in this photo... looks amazing! It looks like there's no crystal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## sculder




----------



## SaMaster14

Hitting the links!


----------



## Pete26

This for me today


----------



## Birddog1

AT with new shoes


----------



## D3V8

alas26 said:


> The depth in this photo... looks amazing! It looks like there's no crystal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I do love that ZrO2 dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still in the honeymoon stage with this one......


----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## Titan II

PHEW!! What a hectic couple of days. Finally managing to get caught up at work.

I was so busy yesterday that I didn't even have time to post on this thread, so I'll do it today. I wore the Speedy yesterday;



















I'm still pretty busy at work so I'll just post a quick one of the _Railmaster_ today;










Have a great week, everyone, and continue to stay safe and healthy.

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## statsman




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday......


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










René


----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Red Rari got in my Speedy Tuesday shot&#8230; what can you do?


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Red Rari got in my Speedy Tuesday shot&#8230; what can you do?


Diggin' your shirt!! And your Speedy as well, of course...but that goes without saying.

Rene


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> Diggin' your shirt!! And your Speedy as well, of course...but that goes without saying.
> 
> Rene


Thank you!!

Shirt is one of the Brooks Brothers "performance" button downs. Great for California "business casual" when I'm in the office these days!


----------



## DaveandStu

Tuesday's always make me regret selling my 69 with DON bezel..aahh well we all have done these silly sales.
One of my 600's today..
Great pic of the rari mate!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Shirt is one of the Brooks Brothers "performance" button downs. Great for California "business casual" when I'm in the office these days!


I'm a Wrangler man myself. Been that way for a long time. I love their western flannel shirts for the winter and their plaid and twill shirts for work. For dressy occasions the George Strait collection fits the bill. They all wear and wash real well, but I have been noticing a slight decline in their attention to detail. The cotton is still top notch, but loose stitching and buttons off the mark are a common occurrence these days.

I love the colours and the pattern of your shirt. You have good taste, fella!

Rene


----------



## AAMC

New G fresh from the box










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Happy hump day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> I'm a Wrangler man myself. Been that way for a long time. I love their western flannel shirts for the winter and their plaid and twill shirts for work. For dressy occasions the George Strait collection fits the bill. They all wear and wash real well, but I have been noticing a slight decline in their attention to detail. The cotton is still top notch, but loose stitching and buttons off the mark are a common occurrence these days.
> 
> I love the colours and the pattern of your shirt. You have good taste, fella!
> 
> Rene


I will have to check those out!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

SaMaster14 said:


> I will have to check those out!


I'm an Under Armour man myself, and can't honestly recall the last time I wore anything with a collar other than a golf shirt!

but I digress........Speedy Wednesday? Why not.....


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Titan II

@JustAbe ...Beautiful piece!! Looks great in that strap. Some nice photographs as well.🤠👍

Seamaster 300MC for me today;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy birthday to me - my new Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chrono.......just arrived


----------



## SaMaster14

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy birthday to me - my new Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chrono.......just arrived
> 
> View attachment 15743951
> View attachment 15743952
> View attachment 15743954


Congrats! The SuperOcean is my favorite Breitling line


----------



## Maddog1970

SaMaster14 said:


> Congrats! The SuperOcean is my favorite Breitling line


big SuperOcean fan, but I lean toward the Heritage line as like the handset more.....but really can't go wrong with either


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy birthday to me - my new Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chrono.......just arrived
> 
> View attachment 15743951
> View attachment 15743952
> View attachment 15743954


Happiest of birthdays to you, Clayton!! May you see many more healthy and happy ones. Enjoy your new Breitling!

René


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy birthday to me - my new Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chrono.......just arrived
> 
> View attachment 15743951
> View attachment 15743952
> View attachment 15743954


Congrats and happy birthday! That looks GREAT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee

My heart always brings us back together. Love my Speedy


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## PeterA




----------



## brash47

Spikedlee said:


> My heart always brings us back together. Love my Speedy












Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## JustAbe

Titan II said:


> @JustAbe ...Beautiful piece!! Looks great in that strap. Some nice photographs as well.🤠👍
> 
> Seamaster 300MC for me today;
> 
> View attachment 15743708
> 
> 
> View attachment 15743709
> 
> 
> René


Thank you, @Titan II!!! I agree, and BTW I love your Seamaster. 🤩😍😎 I have a soft spot for these, as a Seamaster was my first self bought watch a long time ago, and I still have it 😊


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Anniversary Reverso! March 4, 1931. Today is the 90th Anniversary of JLC Reverso!


----------



## Titan II

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @Titan II!!! I agree, and BTW I love your Seamaster. 🤩😍😎 I have a soft spot for these, as a Seamaster was my first self bought watch a long time ago, and I still have it 😊


Thanks, fella! That's much appreciated.

Yeah, I fell in love with the 300MC the very first time I saw it. I picked up my first OMEGA, a Speedmaster Professional, in 2015. Spectre had just been released and the ads for the Limited Edition Spectre Seamaster 300MC were everywhere.

When I picked up my Speedmaster from the AD I saw the regular 300MC for the first time and I was smitten. I told the SA that I'd be back to get that one, and I was true to my word. I love it just as much today as I did when I first got it.

René


----------



## bailey24

latest addition to the collection, on a single pass NATO


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

This strap has done the rounds, but has found its home I think!


----------



## SaMaster14

A fun, colorful Seiko on this Friday!


----------



## ipoppa33

I hadn't worn this in quite a while and man I forgot just how much I like it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> This strap has done the rounds, but has found its home I think!
> 
> View attachment 15747940
> View attachment 15747942




Than strap looks phenomenal on that Breitling, colours perfect and great contrast!


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## Russ1965

** Retracted. Wrong brand of watch posted in error **


----------



## Muddy250

About time


----------



## ayeteael

Hated that my bracelet didn't have micro adjustments. Could never get the fit right so I finally picked up a shell cordovan strap and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> About time
> 
> View attachment 15748449


Welcome back, Chris!! How are things?

René


----------



## Muddy250

Titan II said:


> Welcome back, Chris!! How are things?
> 
> René


Thanks René, 
Getting better all the time. Slow but getting there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## brash47

Feeling vintage style today























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder




----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Saturday


----------



## joesym001

Basic B Speedy


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Speedy Saturday


So happy to see you enjoying the Speedy again, my friend!! Some great pictures as well.

All the best,
Rene


----------



## bailey24

Almost 16 years now with this gem and I still love the look and feel on the wrist. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Titan II

I had a great weekend and I'm ready to start my work week. Tagging along is my _1957 Railmaster Reissue;








_










Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster sunday for me.......


----------



## ipoppa33

Seamaster Sunday +2


----------



## jaykim

Seiko SKX009J with Casio rubber strap on sunny day in Seattle.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001

PO 8500 on rubber. Dressed down for a lazy Sunday.


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Sunday! Seems like almost every day is 'Speedy Day' for me lately. May the love be everlasting!


----------



## Darlinboy

321 today... Cheers!


----------



## mark2828

Speedmaster reduced automatic


----------



## borchard929

Just got this last night. Wearing it on my business trip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Good luck this Monday
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

dark Side MOoNDAY for me.....


----------



## aprameya2k

Strap changed...will try the single pass nato next..or maybe a brown calf leather with a deployant clasp.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial for me as well today;




























René


----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## panoramic007

Been thinking about a Speedmaster for a few years, bought this 311.30.42.30.01.005 just after the new Moonwatch was announced - great watch.


----------



## deepsea03

I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SWilly67

Old faithful today.


----------



## Maddog1970

After many straps, both leather and canvas, various Natos and even a rubber strap or 2 - back were I think I love it most, on the OEM bracelet......


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## semmern

Kitchen duty tonight.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I've had my _Speedmaster_ on this De Griff suede for quite awhile now. I'm thinking maybe I'll change to a black alligator or my black Hirsch Davinci (modded for use with oem deployant).

Sometimes black straps on a _Speedmaster_ is a little too much black for me, but I've been craving it lately.

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!



















René


----------



## semmern

Titan II said:


> I've had my _Speedmaster_ on this De Griff suede for quite awhile now. I'm thinking maybe I'll change to a black alligator or my black Hirsch Davinci (modes for use with oem deployant).
> 
> Sometimes black straps on a _Speedmaster_ is a little too much black for me, but I've been craving it lately.
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!
> 
> René


May I suggest the sand-coloured suede racing strap I have for mine?


----------



## Titan II

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy, that bracelet sure looks good!

I don't mind the old style, non-tapered bracelet on my Speedy, but I love the vintage vibe that the new tapered bracelet gives off.

Congratulations on a beautiful watch! I hope you're enjoying it.

René


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> May I suggest the sand-coloured suede racing strap I have for mine?
> 
> View attachment 15756246


I remember seeing you post a picture of your Speedy on this strap. It might have even been the same picture. If I remember correctly, the price of this strap is quite reasonable.

Thanks for the recommendation!

René


----------



## semmern

Titan II said:


> I remember seeing you post a picture of your Speedy on this strap. It might have even been the same picture. If I remember correctly, the price of this strap is quite reasonable.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> René


Yeah, $9.95, almost ridiculous!









Monza Golden Brown Suede


Our Monza watch straps is our take on the iconic 1970's straps that were usually worn on racing watches. Technical information: Measurements: 19,7 cm in length (12 cm x 7,7 cm) and about 2,5 mm thick. The strap width at the buckle is 2 mm less than the spring bar width. If you want to change...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## carlhaluss

panoramic007 said:


> Been thinking about a Speedmaster for a few years, bought this 311.30.42.30.01.005 just after the new Moonwatch was announced - great watch.
> 
> View attachment 15755712




Congratulations! Wonderful watch!


----------



## carlhaluss

deepsea03 said:


> I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


Stunning photo!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## deepsea03

carlhaluss said:


> Stunning photo!


Thank you


----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## SaMaster14

Racing, today. Doggo taking a nap underneath


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> I've had my _Speedmaster_ on this De Griff suede for quite awhile now. I'm thinking maybe I'll change to a black alligator or my black Hirsch Davinci (modded for use with oem deployant).
> 
> Sometimes black straps on a _Speedmaster_ is a little too much black for me, but I've been craving it lately.
> 
> Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!
> 
> View attachment 15756205
> 
> 
> View attachment 15756206
> 
> 
> René


So, I did it. I got home from work and swapped the De Griff suede for the black Hirsch Davinci with white stitch.










As you can see from the gap in the leather at the spring bar of the deployant this strap was modified from a tang buckle strap to accommodate the oem deployant.










I love the curved ends of this strap. When I got this strap I also got one in brown, which was lucky as they've since been discontinued.

René


----------



## D3V8

Titan II said:


> Boy, that bracelet sure looks good!
> 
> I don't mind the old style, non-tapered bracelet on my Speedy, but I love the vintage vibe that the new tapered bracelet gives off.
> 
> Congratulations on a beautiful watch! I hope you're enjoying it.
> 
> René


Thank you and yes I'm thoroughly enjoying it!The reason I purchased this one was the bracelet. I'm glad I waited for the new release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA




----------



## Titan II

_1957_ _Railmaster Reissue;_










René


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385 Revival


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 2premo

semmern said:


> May I suggest the sand-coloured suede racing strap I have for mine?
> 
> View attachment 15756246


what are you flying?


----------



## semmern

2premo said:


> what are you flying?


Cessna O-1A Bird Dog in this photo. B737 at work, and the Bird Dog, Cub, Tiger Moth, PT-19, Saab Safir, Chipmunk etc. for fun 

Here's another from that day.


----------



## alllexandru

snow bath


----------



## OBB1044

As "one watch" person I always post same watch


----------



## [email protected]

180


----------



## Titan II

OBB1044 said:


> As "one watch" person I always post same watch
> View attachment 15760205


Well, that's a gorgeous watch, so feel free to post pictures anytime.

That same _Globemaster_ is actually one of two watches that I'm looking at for my next purchase, alongside the _Planet Ocean_.

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA039 for me today.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC for me today. Moved it back to the bracelet from the Barenia leather.










René


----------



## rbanks40

Counting down to the end of another work day on the Aqua Terra. At least tomorrow is Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## sculder

Morning...










Afternoon...


----------



## Darlinboy

Tudor today...


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Aqualand for me.....


----------



## 2premo

had a great day playing yesterday


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on green in the office today!


----------



## brash47

Sometimes you need to strap on a grab and go, Thermocompensated HAQ Chronograph...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Apia




----------



## mark2828




----------



## PeterA

Miss flying


----------



## Jetrider

Hesalite sammich


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## ipoppa33

750t


----------



## 2premo

ipoppa33 said:


> 750t
> View attachment 15763690


been smitten by Doxa and specifically in orange, the only question is when will I get one
it is my next purchase, so enjoy that beaut


----------



## ipoppa33

2premo said:


> been smitten by Doxa and specifically in orange, the only question is when will I get one
> it is my next purchase, so enjoy that beaut


Thanks! It's been on my wrist 95% of the time for the last 8 years, I love it. I need to clean her up a little and get some better pics lol.
You can't go wrong with picking one up, good luck.


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Darlinboy said:


> View attachment 15764462


Wow that is a stunning dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

PeterA said:


> Miss flying


That's a beautiful watch!! I love the radial brushing on the case of these _Flightmaster_s.

Rene


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Muddy250

Just stripped and cleaned the clasp internals and tweaked the spring a bit. 
10 years since I bought this, my first Omega. 
Still love it 



















I'd also popped the bezel and found it was very clean under there to my surprise. Last time it was in a bit of a mess.

Best lume of any watch in my small collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Titan II said:


> That's a beautiful watch!! I love the radial brushing on the case of these _Flightmaster_s.
> 
> Rene


Thanks Rene!


----------



## Titan II

I hope you're all enjoying your weekend. It's Sunday, which means mine has come to an end. I sure could have used that hour of sleep I lost last night when the clocks (and watches) sprang forward. You did remember to put your watches forward by an hour, _right_?



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday....yes it is a thing!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Seamaster Sunday....yes it is a thing!
> 
> View attachment 15765813


I'm wearing my 300MC today so it's definitely a thing.

It looks like we were taking pictures at around the same time;










René


----------



## 2premo

put the Superocean back on, really love the dial on this
and the interesting thing is the time, watch photos work on that time to frame the name of the brand
no I actually didn't plan that


----------



## Maddog1970

funny!
Mon thru Fri I walk Kilo before work, so generally 7am to 8am....then back nome for coffee and breakfast.....hence most of my day of the week pics are around 815am.....
Sat and Sun, Kilo gets a longer walk, from 7am to 9am this time, and my pics are around 915am!

she is a great dog...has always slept well, but can fell the time and is ready to go when she wakes up!......she has helped keep me fit and sane over the last 5+yrs, and I love her to bits!

Me and Kilo out in Mission yesterday after a trip out to Harrison Mills and the Sandpiper golf course....












Titan II said:


> I'm wearing my 300MC today so it's definitely a thing.
> 
> It looks like we were taking pictures at around the same time;
> 
> View attachment 15765824
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> funny!
> Mon thru Fri I walk Kilo before work, so generally 7am to 8am....then back nome for coffee and breakfast.....hence most of my day of the week pics are around 815am.....
> Sat and Sun, Kilo gets a longer walk, from 7am to 9am this time, and my pics are around 915am!
> 
> she is a great dog...has always slept well, but can fell the time and is ready to go when she wakes up!......she has helped keep me fit and sane over the last 5+yrs, and I love her to bits!
> 
> Me and Kilo out in Mission yesterday after a trip out to Harrison Mills and the Sandpiper golf course....
> 
> View attachment 15766132


She's a beautiful girl, Clayton. I'm a dog guy myself and I've worked in the pet retail industry for over 25 years (I started when I was 5yo?).

They become such a big part of your life and they wiggle their way right into your heart. We lost Bo last April and miss him dearly. We're now on the list for a new puppy...a Golden Retreiver from a breeder in Abbotsford. Now that's the kind of list I don't mind putting my name on.

My BoBo;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> She's a beautiful girl, Clayton. I'm a dog guy myself and I've worked in the pet retail industry for over 25 years (I started when I was 5yo?).
> 
> They become such a big part of your life and they wiggle their way right into your heart. We lost Bo last April and miss him dearly. We're now on the list for a new puppy...a Golden Retreiver from a breeder in Abbotsford. Now that's the kind if list I don't mind putting my name on.
> 
> My BoBo;
> 
> View attachment 15766403
> 
> 
> René


sorry for your loss Rene.......even a year on, still a heart string tugger!
Hope you land a new pupper soon, as every home needs a mobile hair shedding machine!

....and when you do, don't forget there's a "doggy and diver" section over in the diver thread!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

Maddog1970 said:


> funny!
> Mon thru Fri I walk Kilo before work, so generally 7am to 8am....then back nome for coffee and breakfast.....hence most of my day of the week pics are around 815am.....
> Sat and Sun, Kilo gets a longer walk, from 7am to 9am this time, and my pics are around 915am!
> 
> she is a great dog...has always slept well, but can fell the time and is ready to go when she wakes up!......she has helped keep me fit and sane over the last 5+yrs, and I love her to bits!
> 
> Me and Kilo out in Mission yesterday after a trip out to Harrison Mills and the Sandpiper golf course....
> 
> View attachment 15766132


Akita's are beautiful animals
my next door neighbor has 4


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> sorry for your lose Rene.......even a year on, still a heart string tugger!
> Hope you land a new pupper soon, as every home needs a mobile hair shedding machine!
> 
> ....and when you do, don't forget there's a "doggy and diver" section over in the diver thread!


Thanks Clayton!

Rene


----------



## semmern

Racing strap in a very un-racy car, my Subaru Outback


----------



## semmern

2premo said:


> been smitten by Doxa and specifically in orange, the only question is when will I get one
> it is my next purchase, so enjoy that beaut


I've had a 750T GMT for ten years now. I love its quirkiness, but I would really like a non-GMT one. Still, it's a great watch! It feels like if you bump it into a door frame, the door frame gets bent!


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side of the MOoNDAY for me.....


----------



## Titan II

mark2828 said:


> View attachment 15767146


Nice combo! Very classy looking.🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

A chilly morn, but more sun for VanCity.🤠👍
_Railmaster_ for me today;



















René


----------



## tenurepro

When you are on the east coast and need to zoom call colleagues on the west coast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaKyle

For whatever reason I haven't worn this in some time, but pulled it out this morning, and glad I did.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Teeuu

Wearing it again today but too lazy to do a fresh photo.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Citizen pro master land GPS for today....


----------



## Titan II

Happy St. Paddy's Day, everyone!




























René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SaMaster14

My green for the day!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grey Side of the Moon...


----------



## sculder

Hey everyone. Hope everyone is having a great day. Eastern US, stay safe with all the impending severe weather (tornadoes).

Since it is overcast day, grey nato it is!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15769849


that reminds me very much of a Constellation from the 70's
uncanny care resemblance
by the way, good looking watch


----------



## Shel

Newest addition...


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith for today


----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Zenith for today
> 
> View attachment 15773801


That's a beauty, Clayton! You really have a fantastic collection. How about a group shot of your current collection?!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> That's a beauty, Clayton! You really have a fantastic collection. How about a group shot of your current collection?!
> 
> René


That sounds like an excellent idea to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Friday to me!! Kickin' off the last day of my work week with this beauty;



















Please excuse the dust particles on the crystal. I did wipe it with a soft eyeglass cloth before the photos were taken but I guess the static created attracted the dust.

René


----------



## brash47

Gives it a nics rugged used look with the dust!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## burauzaa




----------



## brash47

I need a big heavy chronograph for the day....left hand curls.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

My first new / bought from an AD Omega.
I received it today!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's a beauty, Clayton! You really have a fantastic collection. How about a group shot of your current collection?!
> 
> René


well, I have these 3 boxes, plus a couple more with some additional G-SHOCKS......but these 3 are where I am currently pulling my daily wear from.....























there is no rationale to the current placement in the box, other than the Casio "box" that sits under my skylight in order to get the atomic clock signal....

I really am trying to pair down the collection, it the ones pictured will likely all be staying.....


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> well, I have these 3 boxes, plus a couple more with some additional G-SHOCKS......but these 3 are where I am currently pulling my daily wear from.....
> View attachment 15774708
> View attachment 15774709
> View attachment 15774710
> 
> 
> there is no rationale to the current placement in the box, other than the Casio "box" that sits under my skylight in order to get the atomic clock signal....
> 
> I really am trying to pair down the collection, it the ones pictured will likely all be staying.....


Holy crap!! Nice collection!! You certainly aren't lacking in choices, are you?!

I've always liked the look of the Shark Diver, but never did pick one up. What are your thoughts on the brand and the watch?

Thanks for taking the time to share your collection, Clayton.

Rene


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Holy crap!! Nice collection!! You certainly aren't lacking in choices, are you?!
> 
> I've always liked the look of the Shark Diver, but never did pick one up. What are your thoughts on the brand and the watch?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share your collection, Clayton.
> 
> Rene


Thanks Rene...

ah, the Heslon shark Diver Carbon 45.....a rare rebuy for me.

I had one a few years back, and flipped it while on a grail hunt, regretting it almost immediately.....a solid piece, with great wrist presence, crazy lume, and if you need to hammer a nail.....well you get the idea


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Rene...
> 
> ah, the Heslon shark Diver Carbon 45.....a rare rebuy for me.
> 
> I had one a few years back, and flipped it while on a grail hunt, regretting it almost immediately.....a solid piece, with great wrist presence, crazy lume, and if you need to hammer a nail.....well you get the idea
> View attachment 15775099


When I was looking at Helson it was between the Shark Diver and the Skin Diver with the numbers at the quarters and no date. I ended up opting for a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage gen one because it was less bulky on my puny wrist. Eventually I added a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red (gen one also) and never got a Helson.

I'm a big fan of simple, easy to read, and symmetrical dials, and the Shark Diver and Skin Diver had that in spades.

Rene


----------



## ataripower

The sun is out for once here in the UK so why not!

20210319_132358 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## LucasWalker42

Love this guy...


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G for today.....TGIF folks!


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> When I was looking at Helson it was between the Shark Diver and the Skin Diver with the numbers at the quarters and no date. I ended up opting for a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage gen one because it was less bulky on my puny wrist. Eventually I added a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red (gen one also) and never got a Helson.
> 
> I'm a big fan of simple, easy to read, and symmetrical dials, and the Shark Diver and Skin Diver had that in spades.
> 
> Rene


Steinhart and Helson are 2 of my favourite micros......owned several of each over the years, notably the Steinhart Nav B uhr pilots....

Well made, well priced.....certainly a great value!


----------



## Brey17




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sculder

2264.50 back on rubber for the weekend. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## v1triol

Moto's "spot color" camera is such a fun


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## alllexandru

Winter edition


----------



## Maddog1970

Going with the speedy today, on a new(ish) Barton canvas strap


----------



## 2premo

picked this beauty up yesterday, the orange in person is even more impressive, it is a true looker
the color is more fluorescent than this pic shows


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ayeteael

Getting some much needed vitamin d.


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Applied everything looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## SWilly67

A nice quite Sunday start with a coffee and switching the calendar back to 1958


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Bringing back the classic 60's style. Who says white pants should only be worn during summer? Throw the rulebook out ??


----------



## Titan II

SWilly67 said:


> A nice quite Sunday start with a coffee and switching the calendar back to 1958


Beauty!! I wish I had more occasion to wear a dressier watch. That's exactly what I'd get.🤠👍

René


----------



## SWilly67

Titan II said:


> Beauty!! I wish I had more occasion to wear a dressier watch. That's exactly what I'd get.🤠👍
> 
> René


Thank you!

I wouldn't have bought myself one, but this was my fathers watch that he purchased in 1958. I cleaned the old girl up, sent her to the spa, made sure they didn't polish or change the outward appearance (needed a new crystal and crown), got the Cal 501 running smooth and I've enjoyed it since. Kind of cool thinking my father saw the same thing when he checked his wrist


----------



## Titan II

SWilly67 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wouldn't have bought myself one, but this was my fathers watch that he purchased in 1958. I cleaned the old girl up, sent her to the spa, made sure they didn't polish or change the outward appearance (needed a new crystal and crown), got the Cal 501 running smooth and I've enjoyed it since. Kind of cool thinking my father saw the same thing when he checked his wrist


That's so great! I bet it's pretty special to be able to wear your father's watch. Good for you for taking good care of it.

René


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster Professional_ today;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> _Speedmaster Professional_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15780138
> 
> 
> René


That's a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That's a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!??

René


----------



## c3p0




----------



## mjrchabot

Beautiful spring day here...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

Embracing the "Seikoness" today....


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue;_



















René


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon change up necessitated by the FedEx man.....MR-G and Miss Kilo


----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> Afternoon change up necessitated by the FedEx man.....MR-G and Miss Kilo
> 
> View attachment 15782604


That Mr-G is a real beauty! (so is Miss Kilo!  )


----------



## Adiplin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SWilly67

SMP - 'Electric Blue'. Bought this in St Maarten in 2008, it's been through a lot. One service and it's still running perfectly.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Love that Senator Observer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G again today....


----------



## brash47

Maddog1970 said:


> MR-G again today....
> 
> View attachment 15783802


That's an awesome watch. I feel that a Mr. G is in my future. I just need to come to mental terms of the cost of those over what I paid for my other G-Shocks.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

Happy Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## brash47

Brand new phone. Note 20 Ultra. Let's see how this camera stacks against my S20 Ultra.

Broad daylight and it picked up the Omega logo on the crystal. Not bad so far.

Brash























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Another Omega for today:


----------



## SaMaster14

Action shot!


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Darlinboy said:


> View attachment 15784566


Wow! Stunning shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

good morning watch enthusiasts!








No it doesn't fit under my cuff. Yes I like it that way ?


----------



## Pbmatt

My 2259 on a new Seamaster rubber strap. ....and yes I didn't change the date when I put it on this morning. Fortunately I usually know what day it is...


----------



## Titan II

Wearing my _Seamaster 300MC_ today;










I was following the thread of the rumoured new 300MC (which has now been confirmed) and I'm not too excited. I could do without the sandwich dial. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike the watch, but given the choice I would still take my current ref. over the new one.










I'm a stainless steel, tool watch kinda guy, but that bronze gold ref. is quite something to behold. Not for me mind you, but a beautiful watch.

Have a great day, all!!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330

Speedy on a Wednesday


----------



## brash47




----------



## brash47

Sheesh I can't make up my mind lately. Besides Tuesday, all I'm wearing now is a Seamaster and BB58....

Back to the SM today.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy today, since I missed "Speedy Tuesday'


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Wearing my _Seamaster 300MC_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15785770
> 
> 
> I was following the thread of the rumoured new 300MC (which has now been confirmed) and I'm not too excited. I could do without the sandwich dial. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike the watch, but given the choice I would still take my current ref. over the new one.
> 
> View attachment 15785771
> 
> 
> I'm a stainless steel, tool watch kinda guy, but that bronze gold ref. is quite something to behold. Not for me mind you, but a beautiful watch.
> 
> Have a great day, all!!
> 
> René




That's a very good thing to hear, Rene! Your model is a beauty, and it's difficult to improve, I know. As for me, while I also like the new models, I now realize that I should have kept my Trilogy Seamaster 300! I have been really searching for a diver to replace it, and I love the vintage reissues. There are a lot out there, but the one that I still find truest to the original is the Trilogy. Often I move too fast in flipping in order to get to the next watch, but that's just how I am and certainly had lots of fun along the way! Keep enjoying yours, my friend!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Nasty horizontal rain necessitated a diver today, and what better than the SMP on a Borealis ISO.....


is the bezel the best out there? No
are the skeleton hands the easiest to read? No
is it absolutely perfect in every other way? Yes

strap monster, perfectly sized for my wrist (sorry guys, but I'm the most important one here!), super comfy and versatile office (not that I work in one anymore!) or beach warrior!


----------



## SaMaster14

On leather NATO!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> Wearing my _Seamaster 300MC_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15785770
> 
> 
> I was following the thread of the rumoured new 300MC (which has now been confirmed) and I'm not too excited. I could do without the sandwich dial. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike the watch, but given the choice I would still take my current ref. over the new one.
> 
> View attachment 15785771
> 
> 
> I'm a stainless steel, tool watch kinda guy, but that bronze gold ref. is quite something to behold. Not for me mind you, but a beautiful watch.
> 
> Have a great day, all!!
> 
> René


I agree with you René, our model is absolutely perfect. The new one is beautiful, but not for me. Will have to see it in person regardless ! 👍🏼


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side for a finally rain-free thursday!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Titan II

It's sunny...for now;



















René


----------



## brash47

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15787036


Nice patch!!

Oh yeah. Gorgeous watch too lol.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> It's sunny...for now;
> 
> View attachment 15787564
> 
> 
> View attachment 15787565
> 
> 
> René




I don't think there will ever be another Railmaster that can match the perfection of this one!


----------



## carlhaluss

Not just my favorite Reverso, but my favorite JLC!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> I don't think there will ever be another Railmaster that can match the perfection of this one!


I know my opinion is _slightly_ biased, but I have to agree with you, Carl. All three of the Trilogy Reissues are perfect...imo of course.










René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> I know my opinion is _slightly_ biased, but I have to agree with you, Carl. All three of the Trilogy Reissues are perfect...imo of course.
> 
> View attachment 15788105
> 
> 
> René


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## 2premo

keep finding this on my wrist, the orange is stunning in person


----------



## alex79

This guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'm wearing a fever :-(


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## NorthLaw

First day sporting my moonwatch.


----------



## sleepyhead123

I've hit the Omegas in the rotation. So 1.5 weeks of nothing but Omega. Starting off with something very run of the mill, a plastic watch.


----------



## brash47

sleepyhead123 said:


> I've hit the Omegas in the rotation. So 1.5 weeks of nothing but Omega. Starting off with something very run of the mill, a plastic watch.
> 
> View attachment 15789475


Plastic watch......









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

brash47 said:


> Plastic watch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Wait till you see what I come up with to describe the other 7 . . .


----------



## brash47

sleepyhead123 said:


> Wait till you see what I come up with to describe the other 7 . . .


Ok today I'm going with a crappie ole' Japanese quartz watch.....
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

brash47 said:


> Ok today I'm going with a crappie ole' Japanese quartz watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Old news man. I already did that. 😋









## WRUW on 17 March 2021? ##


The cool, overcast and wet weather continues......and I love it:




www.watchuseek.com






sleepyhead123 said:


> The last of the cheap Japanese fo a while as the rotation runs into a spate of Swiss.
> View attachment 15770213


----------



## brash47

sleepyhead123 said:


> Old news man. I already did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ## WRUW on 17 March 2021? ##
> 
> 
> The cool, overcast and wet weather continues......and I love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com




One of the reasons I like posting in the Omega WRUW thread.....generally nobody is uptight....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

brash47 said:


> One of the reasons I like posting in the Omega WRUW thread.....generally nobody is uptight....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I acutally did it once before that too. I think I wrote something like "just a run of the mill Seiko," which it is a run of the mill Credor which is a Seiko so . . . It got a few responses. I'll have to remember to come back here tomorrow given what the next Omega in the rotation is . . .


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Seamaster 300 2254.50. Love it so far!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

HAGWE chaps









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

good morning


----------



## deepsea03

The rarely seen Isabella. 
Also, Japan Racing Speedy on Diaboliq


----------



## sleepyhead123

It's the weekend! Time for some fun! I'm going to bring out my toy watches today!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## brash47

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 15791900


I bought one of those at the last sale. The blue just didn't do it for me....it's a gorgeous blue, but I just wasn't wearing it at all. I sent it back on their 60/60. I wanted the black with vintage style dial....I'll probably order it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

brash47 said:


> I bought one of those at the last sale. The blue just didn't do it for me....it's a gorgeous blue, but I just wasn't wearing it at all. I sent it back on their 60/60. I wanted the black with vintage style dial....I'll probably order it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This one blew me out of the water. It exceeds my every expectation!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Still wearing today ...


----------



## navjing0614

GSunday today









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

New day, new work week, new resolve;










Have a great Sunday, all!

René


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

My favorite piece.


----------



## weklund




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## sleepyhead123

One of the few Omega non-Speedmasters I have.


----------



## carlhaluss

Some brightness on a rather gloomy day!


----------



## SaMaster14

Very warm day here in Southern California!


----------



## deepsea03

Not going to let a little rain keep me from my weekend pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## brash47

Sunny day and some Toppers magic!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tifosi

3861 Hesalite Speedy.


----------



## Darlinboy

Vintage Omega 2777-1 "Thin Arrow" - HAGD All!


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ for me today;










René


----------



## sleepyhead123

The last of the non-Speedmasters. It's a Speedmaster run from now on to the end of the week!


----------



## nick10




----------



## 2premo

nick10 said:


>


I had the stainless version of that for years, nice watch


----------



## sanik




----------



## nick10

2premo said:


> I had the stainless version of that for years, nice watch
> 
> View attachment 15795908


If someone told me some years ago that not only I would like two-tone watches but I would buy one and enjoy it, I would call him crazy. And yet I really like this watch, it's very elegant


----------



## Pbmatt

Just bought this recently and swapped out the bracelet for the strap. Not sure I'll ever go back to the bracelet.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Wearing a very unprofessional watch to work today.


----------



## JustAbe

Panda for work!! 👍😷


----------



## kangajack

PO 43.5 today and everyday for the past month...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 15796926
> 
> 
> René


Love it!! Can I ask what strap that is? The ends look fitted.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

brash47 said:


> Love it!! Can I ask what strap that is? The ends look fitted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you @brash47!! This is the standard issue for the Omega Speedmaster "CK 2998" Pulsometer 311.32.40.30.02.001. Stay safe, Sir!


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Love it!! Can I ask what strap that is? The ends look fitted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Hi Brash.

The strap on my Speedy is a Hirsch Davinci. It's originally meant for a tang buckle, but I modded it to use with an OMEGA deployant. And yes, the ends are curved and fit the Speedy perfectly.

I bought it from WatchObsession, but I believe Hirsch have discontinued this strap.

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

nick10 said:


>


beautiful! This integrated bracelet style is coming back! I want one of these in all gold. Perhaps the final watch in my collection? Either way, it looks timeless on you. What year is it?


----------



## 2premo

went skiing today, took the Doxa for the first time, well actually second forgot my phone first time
love the color of it


----------



## househalfman




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## mark2828




----------



## AAMC




----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TurboJew

3861 in the house.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Can you guys guess which limited edition this one is? Can't be too hard since Omega only makes a few thousand different LEs a year. 










Here's the answer.



Spoiler


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

_OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















_

René


----------



## brash47

sleepyhead123 said:


> Can you guys guess which limited edition this one is? Can't be too hard since Omega only makes a few thousand different LEs a year.
> 
> View attachment 15798508
> 
> 
> Here's the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15798509


I can't be sure.....but I think it's some type of Speedmaster LE......

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd

New strap and deployant


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cafe racer

Speedy on the most welcomed crown and buckle supreme nato strap. First time ever wearing a nato. Think it will get some time to get used to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Same watch for another day...


----------



## sleepyhead123

FOIA (first Omega in April).


----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

T.G.I.My.F!! I'm looking forward to the long weekend. Have a happy Easter, everyone!!










René


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

New arrival: OR2


----------



## nick10




----------



## cybercat




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sleepyhead123

Sun is setting now 
On Omega week, time for 
the moon to shine bright

Yes I know it's not Japanese but I'm not going to look up what Swiss poetry is.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Been this on the weekends lately...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I hope this tickles your fancy, remember, you saw it right here first.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 2premo

drmdwebb said:


> New arrival: OR2
> 
> View attachment 15801943


pretty controversial brand there
how's it working for you, heard the build quality and time keeping are first rat


----------



## fskywalker

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15798492


Nice! Is that a CP-2 Flyback? Can you share how long lug to lug vertically in MM and how thick ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Apologies for the non-Omega content&#8230; but just had to share this awesome dyed beaver tail strap that member @AL9C1 ; made for my Panera 959!

Perfect match!


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## Titan II

Taking a break from doing housework this Friday. I actually have time to post a picture of what I'm wearing today..._Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch_;










René


----------



## PKC




----------



## masbret

Railmaster today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Birddog1

3210.51 sportin new Omega strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70




----------



## masbret

Speedy week end for me. Waiting for my SMP to arrive on Monday! 
Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Today I'm wearing Michael...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## tenurepro

Brand new to the collection!... I can see the obsession... lovely watch... I am over the moon 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

tenurepro said:


> Brand new to the collection!... I can see the obsession... lovely watch... I am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there, using the word "moon", I like it


----------



## drmdwebb

2premo said:


> pretty controversial brand there
> how's it working for you, heard the build quality and time keeping are first rat


Yes I know about the controversy. The watch is amazing. Incredible quality. Awesome timekeeping (around +1 sec/day). Very comfortable, and a joy to look at on the wrist. Couldn't be happier with it. And I can channel my inner bond until I get "the call."


----------



## EightEyes

Railmaster taking its first train ride.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

Wearing my _Eastermaster_ today;



















Have a Happy Easter, everyone!

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday for today....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15807081


That's a great combo, Carl!! I'd love to have an _El Primero_ in my collection someday.

Happy Easter, my friend!! I hope you're keeping well.

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> That's a great combo, Carl!! I'd love to have an _El Primero_ in my collection someday.
> 
> Happy Easter, my friend!! I hope you're keeping well.
> 
> René


Thanks, René! Happy Easter to you as well. Things are going well, yes, and hope so for you too. I guess with the recent restrictions it will be a while once again before a GTG. Take care!


----------



## Maddog1970

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, René! Happy Easter to you as well. Things are going well, yes, and hope so for you too. I guess with the recent restrictions it will be a while once again before a GTG. Take care!


summer of 2022 is looking good for GVA GTG!


----------



## v1triol

Electric Blue on 1515-816


----------



## davidevo

Cheating I know, I'm a day late.. but think this is a little gem


----------



## Sugman

Yesterday and today...


----------



## Maddog1970

Casio Protrek Manaslu for today....


----------



## nick10




----------



## drmdwebb

Specular sun reflections:


----------



## NorthLaw




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Titan II

Had the day off from work today and started it with the Speedy. After all my housework was done I washed the truck. Don't panic!! I changed over to the SM300MC;




























René


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Robert999




----------



## tbensous

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15809847


That's a nice original strap !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

My first speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Pbmatt said:


> Just bought this recently and swapped out the bracelet for the strap. Not sure I'll ever go back to the bracelet.


It does look fresh and it pops on that strap 
I'm also digging it 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today at work.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday with my Dark Side


----------



## brash47

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 15810022


How are you enjoying that watch? That's the "blue jean?" I may have a line on one soon, so I'm curious how it stacks up against say...a standard Aqua Terra..

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> My first speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, and welcome to the club!

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## carlhaluss

A big day for you


tenurepro said:


> My first speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A big day for you, then! Congratulations!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the club!
> 
> René


Thanks René! I can see what all the hype is about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

carlhaluss said:


> A big day for you
> 
> A big day for you, then! Congratulations!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orologiollc




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tenurepro

Here is a better one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## Maddog1970

What Casio calls a "midsize" MR-G.....


----------



## nick10




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

Strap monster today.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue_ for me today;



















René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## brash47

Family surprised me with an early Birthday present....no not the watch!. The snobby Technivorm Moccamaster Coffee Maker.

Little Oris and the Toppers Maxi just go so well with it today!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

brash47 said:


> Family surprised me with an early Birthday present....no not the watch!. The snobby Technivorm Moccamaster Coffee Maker.
> 
> Little Oris and the Toppers Maxi just go so well with it today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It took me a while to spot the watch


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA_ Seamaster Master Co-Axial Chronometer;_



















René


----------



## roddypeepa

Seamaster 300m and my pyjamas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

G-Shock for today.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tenurepro

Something special for Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## tbensous




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## fish70

1975 Speedmaster Automatic


----------



## OBB1044

p.s: why photos uploaded from iphone are always positioned like this ?


----------



## carlhaluss

It's a beautiful morning! Perfect day for the A385. Beautiful Magnolia blossoming outside my window:





Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## 2premo

took a ride on my motorcycle on some nearby quality single track trails, good fun 
wore my Doxa to see how it would deal with the vibration and jarring of technical riding
the best part is the trails are out my back door


----------



## navjing0614

GSunday today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Well, back at work today with the _Seamaster 300MC_;










I'm still having bad back issues, but it's much better than when I first put it out on Thursday. I have to be _very_ careful how I move today or I'll be on the floor and unable to get up. It doesn't look like it's affected my pocket shot skills though;










Have a great Sunday, everyone! Enjoy what's left of your weekend.

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Well, back at work today with the _Seamaster 300MC_;
> 
> View attachment 15820286
> 
> 
> I'm still having bad back issues, but it's much better than when I first put it out on Thursday. I have to be _very_ careful how I move today or I'll be on the floor and unable to get up. It doesn't look like it's affected my pocket shot skills though;
> 
> View attachment 15820287
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone! Enjoy what's left of your weekend.
> 
> René


Hope the back is better Rene!

I put my back out over spring break fixing a concrete floor, and yesterday I put a new thermostat in my Dodge, and today my hip hurts!

Getting old is painful!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Hope the back is better Rene!
> 
> I put my back out over spring break fixing a concrete floor, and yesterday I put a new thermostat in my Dodge, and today my hip hurts!
> 
> *Getting old is painful!*
> 
> View attachment 15820311


I'm with you there, Clayton.

When people see me hobbling around they always ask what happened...and I'm embarrassed to tell them.

I was at work and reached for a pen. I got ahold of the pen but as I went to write with it I lost my grip on it and bobbled it around in my hands a bit. As it headed off to my left I used my still lightning fast reflexes to reach out and snatch it before it fell to the ground.

At this point they're waiting for the chaotic end to this suspenseful story, only to be very let down. That was it...The End.

"Getting old is painful." ...in more ways than one.

René


----------



## nick10




----------



## daniel avidan

Hope you will feel better this watch is 
Picked this one a couple of days ago









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Weekend means weekend chores with my trusty skx009. Don't let the good looks fool you, this beast was on my wrist at my deepest dive ever (100 ft under water).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying some kumquats from the tree


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J70

Haven't seen







many


----------



## yngrshr




----------



## daniel avidan

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15821130


What's the ref? Nice watch.

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

The new calibre 321 Speedmaster.... HAGD All!


----------



## yngrshr

daniel avidan said:


> What's the ref? Nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's roughly the Omega equivalent of the Rolex Bluesy. Although much less expensive on the used market (bought from DavidSW).

210.20.42.20.03.001









Seamaster Diver 300M Co-Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm - 210.20.42.20.03.001 | OMEGA®


Discover the Seamaster Diver 300M Co-Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm Watch - 210.20.42.20.03.001!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

The grain on the dial is super subtle but looks awesome irl. Got this super cheap a few years ago used.


----------



## PeterA

well needed java☕, trying to forget its Monday morning 😅


----------



## nick10




----------



## tenurepro

Good morning. Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

My back is feeling much better today. I'm not completely out of the woods, but I can tell I'm getting there. Looking forward to putting this flare-up behind me. Wearing the _Railmaster_ today;



















René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> My back is feeling much better today. I'm not completely out of the woods, but I can tell I'm getting there. Looking forward to putting this flare-up behind me. Wearing the _Railmaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15822243
> 
> 
> View attachment 15822246
> 
> 
> René


Wish you a 'Speedy' recovery, René!


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> My back is feeling much better today. I'm not completely out of the woods, but I can tell I'm getting there. Looking forward to putting this flare-up behind me. Wearing the _Railmaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15822243
> 
> 
> View attachment 15822246
> 
> 
> René


Glad to hear you're feeling better! Hopefully you'll be back at 100% very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Always in the lighting






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Wish you a 'Speedy' recovery, René!





usmc_k9_vet said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better! Hopefully you'll be back at 100% very soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks gents! That's much appreciated.

René


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## nick10




----------



## cybercat

Unusually, not an Omega so far this week. Wore this yesterday,










- & today again ...


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Mpnunes

Speedy on my new US 1450


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Maddog1970

Dragged my Dark Side out into the light for speedy Tuesday.....










Miss Kilo Tulip Catching some rays with her ole dad........









why "tulip" you ask? Well when she was little (yes she was once little!) she used to enjoyi sitting in plant pots


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dragged my Dark Side out into the light for speedy Tuesday.....
> 
> View attachment 15824799
> 
> 
> Miss Kilo Tulip Catching some rays with her ole dad........
> View attachment 15824803
> 
> 
> why "tulip" you ask? Well when she was little (yes she was once little!) she used to enjoyi sitting in plant pots
> View attachment 15824806


Haha this is awesome! The watch and the pup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA

Just came in today, so I'm wearing it:


----------



## Maddog1970

JUSTACPA said:


> Just came in today, so I'm wearing it:
> 
> View attachment 15824890


One word - wow


----------



## brash47

Obligatory Speedie Tuesday post









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

JUSTACPA said:


> Just came in today, so I'm wearing it:
> 
> View attachment 15824890


Looks GREAT!


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

Maddog1970 said:


> Dragged my Dark Side out into the light for speedy Tuesday.....
> 
> View attachment 15824799
> 
> 
> Miss Kilo Tulip Catching some rays with her ole dad........
> View attachment 15824803
> 
> 
> why "tulip" you ask? Well when she was little (yes she was once little!) she used to enjoyi sitting in plant pots
> View attachment 15824806


Akita pup?


----------



## mark2828

1979 Seamaster


----------



## dandyant




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

A day late. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15824806


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

navjing0614 said:


> A day late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Stunner! Is this the new model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## navjing0614

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunner! Is this the new model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 
Yes sir the sapphire version. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## tenurepro

Peekaboo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

2premo said:


> Akita pup?


Yes indeed! The furry love of my life!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

navjing0614 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes sir the sapphire version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Right on. I thought so. The way they stepped the dial adds a lot of depth that you usually can't see in pictures, but is quite noticeable and beautiful in person. Your picture captures those features nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Maddog1970

Switcheroo to my speedy.......it has now officially wrestled the title of "strap monster supreme", from the lugs of my PAM000


----------



## james19801980

Long time lurker - my grail finally arrived today so I think a post is in order !

I couldn't be happier - amazing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Nautical!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

james19801980 said:


> Long time lurker - my grail finally arrived today so I think a post is in order !
> 
> I couldn't be happier - amazing watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the grail! It looks great. The Planet Ocean is an awesome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james19801980

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats on the grail! It looks great. The Planet Ocean is an awesome watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## OBB1044

Third day covid positive but still wearing Globemaster all day to keep situation as normal as possible.
And also one interesting details: I got first dose of vaccine and then got covid so take care all of you


----------



## sickondivers

*The AT is resting today.....Star Classic #Orient #Horween







*


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko for today...


----------



## Titan II

Well, it's my Friday today. I'm looking forward to the weekend. Hopefully the beautiful stretch of weather we've been having here continues for a little bit longer.

Have a good Thursday, everyone! For those that work Monday through Friday, you're in the home stretch.??



















René


----------



## brash47

I love the dome crystal and the illusions it creates.






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster today


----------



## tenurepro

Better late than never









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

This guy 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Sun bath


----------



## tenurepro

Tresor Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

Flieger Friday for me....


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Sun bath


That bracelet looks a dream. Can't wait to get mine mounted.

René


----------



## cybercat




----------



## alllexandru

Titan II said:


> That bracelet looks a dream. Can't wait to get mine mounted.
> 
> René


Cmon let's see it strap on 
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## tenurepro

Seiko Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BryanUsrey1

10 years old and on a fresh strap. Makes all the difference. She is young again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## semmern

Suede Saturday


----------



## Titan II

alllexandru said:


> Cmon let's see it strap on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment


Here you go @alllexandru...I finally had the US1450 mounted to my _Speedmaster Pro_;














































I took mine in to my friend at the AD and he sized and mointed it for me. He said he was very surprised at how easy it was to mount.

Clayton @Maddog1970, I'll wear it for a little while and then I'll give you my thoughts. What I can tell you right off the bat is that the watch has a totally different feel than when it's on the oem bracelet, and it wears very comfortably. And the look, well, that speaks for itself.

René


----------



## alllexandru

Titan II said:


> Here you go @alllexandru...I finally had the US1450 mounted to my _Speedmaster Pro_;
> 
> René


Looking great Rene!!
Thanks for sharing.
Nice photos.


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> Suede Saturday
> 
> View attachment 15832221


I really like a nice suede strap, and this one is no exception. Great combo and vintage vibe, Semmern!

Rene


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great Sunday 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNziEhgKlC0/


----------



## navjing0614

GSunday bumped by this. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday and Miss Kilo


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Here you go @alllexandru...I finally had the US1450 mounted to my _Speedmaster Pro_;
> 
> View attachment 15832599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832600
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832602
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832603
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832604
> 
> 
> I took mine in to my friend at the AD and he sized and mointed it for me. He said he was very surprised at how easy it was to mount.
> 
> Clayton @Maddog1970, I'll wear it for a little while and then I'll give you my thoughts. What I can tell you right off the bat is that the watch has a totally different feel than when it's on the oem bracelet, and it wears very comfortably. And the look, well, that speaks for itself.
> 
> René


Looking forward to your opinion Rene, as I REALLY like the OEM bracelet, and with a US BOR already, the 1450 is going to have to be a home run for me to plunk down for it!


----------



## fish70




----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

Another beautiful, sunny day in VanCity. Too bad I'm stuck working. Oh well, since I'm not independently wealthy, I gotta pay for the watch obsession some how.

After getting the new US1450 bracelet mounted to my _Speedmaster_ yesterday I had to fight off the urge to wear the Speedy again today. Just loving the look and feel so far;










I managed to keep my urges in check and wore the _Railmaster_ today;










Not a bad watch to have to _settle_ for, don't you think?!










Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## semmern

Walking Wilma 😎


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> Walking Wilma 😎
> 
> View attachment 15833971


Coordinating dog and strap colour.🤠👌 Setting the bar a little higher.

René


----------



## semmern

Titan II said:


> Coordinating dog and strap colour.?? Setting the bar a little higher.
> 
> René


Ha! I didn't think of that. I swear it was a coincidence!


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> Ha! I didn't think of that. I swear it was a coincidence!


Don't feel embarrassed. There's nothing wrong with being a little eccentric...??...jk.

René


----------



## SgtHooch504

Can't believe how much better my Speedy looks on an Uncle Seiko 1450. Although the OEM bracelet is awesome, this is my favorite. It wears better on my skinny wrist, too. Hard to believe I love my Speedy even more.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SgtHooch504 said:


> Can't believe how much better my Speedy looks on an Uncle Seiko 1450. Although the OEM bracelet is awesome, this is my favorite. It wears better on my skinny wrist, too. Hard to believe I love my Speedy even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


Well said! I couldn't agree with you more.

I too love the oem bracelet, but the US1450 adds a new and different feel to the Speedy. I've heard others talk about how great it feels on the wrist and I would think to myself, "How different can it really be?". Well, I've never owned, or even worn, a vintage Speedy, but I can imagine that this is what it would feel and wear like.

Adding the US1450 gives me the option of having my _Speedmaster_ wear like a solid, modern, luxury watch, or like a light, rattly, vintage piece.

I'm enjoying it so far, but I'll wear it for a while longer before commenting more extensively on wearability and build quality.

René


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15834215


Hi Carl! What item of FILSON clothing do you have there? They make great stuff.

René


----------



## semmern

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15834215


Love the Avigation Bigeye! Longines is really upping their game nowadays, they have a very strong lineup!


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Hi Carl! What item of FILSON clothing do you have there? They make great stuff.
> 
> René


They do make some great stuff! I have to force myself not to visit their shop in Gastown!


----------



## carlhaluss

semmern said:


> Love the Avigation Bigeye! Longines is really upping their game nowadays, they have a very strong lineup!


I very much agree! There are so many great pieces to choose from, and tremendous value as well!!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Wearing the Tag today. The watch that started it all for me. My girlfriend got me this as a gift in December 2019 and I've been addicted ever since. She couldn't have picked a more perfect model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504

Titan II said:


> Well said! I couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> I too love the oem bracelet, but the US1450 adds a new and different feel to the Speedy. I've heard others talk about how great it feels on the wrist and I would think to myself, "How different can it really be?". Well, I've never owned, or even worn, a vintage Speedy, but I can imagine that this is what it would feel and wear like.
> 
> Adding the US1450 gives me the option of having my _Speedmaster_ wear like a solid, modern, luxury watch, or like a light, rattly, vintage piece.
> 
> I'm enjoying it so far, but I'll wear it for a while longer before commenting more extensively on wearability and build quality.
> 
> René


Yes, I totally agree. It is completely different, and far more comfortable. The OEM bracelet is quite substantial, solidly constructed...but a little bottom-heavy feeling. I don't know how to say it other than it. I was always aware of it on my wrist.

I'm enjoying mine as well. It is more comfortable and I feel better knowing that I am able to preserve the OEM bracelet. I am starting to realize that the president-style bracelet is my favorite type. I like an Oyster and to a lesser degree a Jubilee--but it depends on the watch. But, I swapped out the standard Oysters on a couple of my Seikos for a President and now they look pretty awesome. There is something about those longer, semi-circular links that just does it for me.

The Speedy has been a Grail for very, very, very long time. I finally picked one up last year and am completely happy with it. This US1450 is the cherry on the icing on the cake.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## nick10




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side and a bunch of pupper toys.....










dark side and the owner of the pupper toys....


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_ for me today;



















René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## alex79

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15836847


That's an interesting model, first time that I see it.
Looking 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15837145


Cool shot Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Buchmann69 said:


> Cool shot Carl


Thank You!


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!!



















I consider it an honour and a privilege to be the steward of this watch. If you've got one, enjoy the heck out of it. If you don't...don't wait too long.

René


----------



## Dave.R

SgtHooch504 said:


> Yes, I totally agree. It is completely different, and far more comfortable. The OEM bracelet is quite substantial, solidly constructed...but a little bottom-heavy feeling. I don't know how to say it other than it. I was always aware of it on my wrist.
> 
> I'm enjoying mine as well. It is more comfortable and I feel better knowing that I am able to preserve the OEM bracelet. I am starting to realize that the president-style bracelet is my favorite type. I like an Oyster and to a lesser degree a Jubilee--but it depends on the watch. But, I swapped out the standard Oysters on a couple of my Seikos for a President and now they look pretty awesome. There is something about those longer, semi-circular links that just does it for me.
> 
> The Speedy has been a Grail for very, very, very long time. I finally picked one up last year and am completely happy with it. This US1450 is the cherry on the icing on the cake.


Interesting, I didn't even know about the 1450 until I read these posts and now I am intrigued. The Speedy is my lightest un noticeable on the wrist watch I own. Can this 1450 really be that much of a difference to the already fantastic OEM Omega offering?
On looks alone it flicks the switch, does the standard clasp swap straight over?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

Today it's a Red day.
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Dave.R said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know about the 1450 until I read these posts and now I am intrigued. The Speedy is my lightest un noticeable on the wrist watch I own. Can this 1450 really be that much of a difference to the already fantastic OEM Omega offering?
> On looks alone it flicks the switch, does the standard clasp swap straight over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


If you like the vintage aesthetic, feel, and sound then yes, you'll love this US1450 bracelet. I've only had mine on my Speedy for a couple of days now, but I haven't been able to find any fault with it so far.

The clasp from the oem bracelet can't be fitted to the US1450 as the latter tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 16mm at the clasp.

There is, however, at least one OMEGA clasp that can be fitted to the US1450. I don't know the reference of said clasp, but I'm sure someone else will chime in shortly with that information.

René


----------



## BeauR

One of my first vintage Omegas Seamasters! I definitely need to wear it more often. It feels a little small compared to modern standards but the dial and character is amazing! Also one of my oldest watches at 63+ years old.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SgtHooch504

Dave.R said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know about the 1450 until I read these posts and now I am intrigued. The Speedy is my lightest un noticeable on the wrist watch I own. Can this 1450 really be that much of a difference to the already fantastic OEM Omega offering?
> On looks alone it flicks the switch, does the standard clasp swap straight over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


To me, I say absolutely. The OEM bracelet feels more expensive, but not more comfortable. As for the looks, I am in love with 1450.

It looks like another poster says that the clasp _does not_ fit. That it not a tragedy for me. The 1450 has a nice-looking engraved logo on its own. And it is slightly similar to Omega's logo. It might be a deal-breaker for some, but I knew going in that the Uncle Seiko clasp was perfectly fine for me.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

Heading in to work, might be shenanigans to deal with tonight. Best to wear a watch that don't mind having rocks and bottles thrown in my direction.....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!

L


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## KaVo8

Officially my first Omega post. Happy Tuesday all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

KaVo8 said:


> Officially my first Omega post. Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!! What an entrance. I think you just kicked the door down. Congratulations on a beautiful watch, and welcome to the OMEGA Forum.???

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

KaVo8 said:


> Officially my first Omega post. Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What kind of strap is that on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Late Post


----------



## KaVo8

Titan II said:


> WOW!!! What an entrance. I think you just kicked the door down. Congratulations on a beautiful watch, and welcome to the OMEGA Forum.
> 
> Rene


Thank you Rene, I've tried on different versions of the Speedmaster over the years. This was the first one that "sing" to my heart. Hence...

The bracelet drapes well over the wrist and the additional spacesuits velcro strap sealed the deal for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Very nice! What kind of strap is that on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The OEM velcro strap from Omega in addition to the SS bracelet. It's made out of the same material used for the spacesuits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

The workhorse!


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Maddog1970

No omega today, Breitling SOH "Outerknown".....


----------



## Maddog1970

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15838334
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Wow, what a dial!

....and is that case blue ceramic?


----------



## nyy101




----------



## Titan II

Jetrider said:


> The workhorse!
> View attachment 15838825


Giddy up!!🐎

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15839137
> 
> 
> View attachment 15839109
> 
> 
> René


I feel that in the current climate of equity and inclusion, you should just hand over that watch and truck to me....cuz I'm Woke!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I can't do the watch, but I'll mail you the truck just as soon as April 2021 is done. How does that sound?










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Gloomy day, and a long week already, but the Spectre always brings a grin to my face!


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> I can't do the watch, but I'll mail you the truck just as soon as April 2021 is done. How does that sound?
> 
> View attachment 15839843
> 
> 
> René


Lol nice. Beautiful watch you have there

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Lol nice. Beautiful watch you have there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Cheers Brash!

René


----------



## roybiv99

Vostok Amphibian "SCUBA Dude"
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Timing the zoom meetings like a pro 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## keisuke_z

I'd forgotten how distracting the SMP case can be after restoring the polished parts! This pic doesn't do it justice but just loving the way light and shadows cut across the case.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15841927


That's a great shot of an awesome watch, Carl! I love that grainy, matte dial...it's almost like the dial on my SM300MC. Oh...and it works so well on that strap. Nice combo, nice photo. Well done!! 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> That's a great shot of an awesome watch, Carl! I love that grainy, matte dial...it's almost like the dial on my SM300MC. Oh...and it works so well on that strap. Nice combo, nice photo. Well done!! 🤠 👍
> 
> Rene


Thanks, Rene! It is actually a new strap. I finally decided that it needed a lighter color to give some contrast and bring out the beauty of the case. Did a bit of a Tribute on the Zenith forum to Worn & Wound, and their Windup Shop, which is the source of so many straps for me: In Praise of the WINDUP Shop at Worn & Wound


----------



## tenurepro

Happy Friday gents!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Brent L. Miller

I need to get better at posting the same day I wear them. From yesterday.


----------



## brash47

So today, I saw this little gem sitting in my case and it said....wear me mofo!!

I haven't given this one too much wrist time lately, but it's a great micro.

Momentum watches out of Vancouver, British Columbia. I went straight to their headquarters there. It's a 3 floor building in a business/residential neighborhood. They have a store and repair center on the top floor. When you're there, you can interact with their techs. You will usually get a decent discount for buying in shop. On any model that comes with mineral crystal, you have the option to have sapphire put on right there and watch them pressure test the watch.

You can get any strap or bracelet right there as well. And....they are the nicest folks!!!! If you're ever there, drop by. You will buy something!!

So for viewing today, the Aquamatic III. It's got design ques from alot of major watch players....but it just works. 43mm, but lug to lug makes it fit fine. Seiko movement inside, display back. The bracelet is a gem on this one. The taper is perfect, it has 4 micro adjustments, a divers extension, and screw links. Obviously sapphire! Aluminum insert on the bezel and it's a very nice firm click with absolutely no movement.

It ran me right at $400...not bad. Doesn't have to be expensive to put a smile on your face!

Ok I'll stop talking lol.



























































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> So today, I saw this little gem sitting in my case and it said....wear me mofo!!
> 
> I haven't given this one too much wrist time lately, but it's a great micro.
> 
> Momentum watches out of Vancouver, British Columbia. I went straight to their headquarters there. It's a 3 floor building in a business/residential neighborhood. They have a store and repair center on the top floor. When you're there, you can interact with their techs. You will usually get a decent discount for buying in shop. On any model that comes with mineral crystal, you have the option to have sapphire put on right there and watch them pressure test the watch.
> 
> You can get any strap or bracelet right there as well. And....they are the nicest folks!!!! If you're ever there, drop by. You will buy something!!
> 
> So for viewing today, the Aquamatic III. It's got design ques from alot of major watch players....but it just works. 43mm, but lug to lug makes it fit fine. Seiko movement inside, display back. The bracelet is a gem on this one. The taper is perfect, it has 4 micro adjustments, a divers extension, and screw links. Obviously sapphire! Aluminum insert on the bezel and it's a very nice firm click with absolutely no movement.
> 
> It ran me right at $400...not bad. Doesn't have to be expensive to put a smile on your face!
> 
> Ok I'll stop talking lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I can attest to the quality and value for money of Momentum watches. I've owned up to 3 Momentum watches and I still own a Supernova (quartz). I've also owned the Aquamatic II with the blue dial, but I've since gifted it to my boss who's taken an interest in mechanical watches.























































Being a Vancouverite, I've had the pleasure of visiting the Momentum Headquarters and, as you say, Brash, they have a neat little operation going. It's a real treat to walk into a small operation like that and deal face-to-face with the watchmaker and techs that are building, testing, and servicing you watch. Not to mention they are very nice folks and super helpful.

If you ever find yourself in Vancouver you should pop your head in to Momentum's headquarters...you'll be glad you did.

Rene

Disclaimer: I have no other relationship with Momentum and its staff other than being a happy and satisfied customer. And I wasn't rewarded in any way, with money or otherwise, for posting this high praise of their outfit.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## JustAbe

Olympic TT Quartz Omega Seamaster1988 Chronograph 1/100th from 1988 a la GG!! Have a great day everyone


----------



## JustAbe

A wrist hybrid multifunction chronograph caliber with 27 jewels and a microprocessor (50.000 transistors) with scratch-resistant sapphire. The first in the world with a perfectly legible hand display to the 100th of a second and a memory capable of recording up to eleven different timings (single, cumulative, split and final or lap and total laps). Launched prior to the Seoul Olympic Games of 1988.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mjrchabot

On Barton Elite silicone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J70

Titan II said:


> I can attest to the quality and value for money of Momentum watches. I've owned up to 3 Momentum watches and I still own a Supernova (quartz). I've also owned the Aquamatic II with the blue dial, but I've since gifted it to my boss who's taken an interest in mechanical watches.
> 
> View attachment 15843230
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843231
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843233
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843235
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843239
> 
> 
> Being a Vancouverite, I've had the pleasure of visiting the Momentum Headquarters and, as you say, Brash, they have a neat little operation going. It's a real treat to walk into a small operation like that and deal face-to-face with the watchmaker and techs that are building, testing, and servicing you watch. Not to mention they are very nice folks and super helpful.
> 
> If you ever find yourself in Vancouver you should pop your head in to Momentum's headquarters...you'll be glad you did.
> 
> Rene
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no other relationship with Momentum and its staff other than being a happy and satisfied customer. And I wasn't rewarded in any way, with money or otherwise, for posting this high praise of their outfit.


This forum is great at introducing watch companies we would never become aware of. Momentum dimensions are slightly larger on the spec sheet than on the website. Good selection and prices.


----------



## brash47

mjrchabot said:


> On Barton Elite silicone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one as well, but I went with the 2 tone, black top, grey underside for some color!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy today.....and I have a few Barton's, including some canvas.....but finding the OEM bracelet to be my goto right now....


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Nice day today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Update. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Titan II

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Nice!!👍👍

René


----------



## jaykim

Rainy day with skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## MikeCfromLI

The BSHT 45th forums special edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## Titan II

MikeCfromLI said:


> The BSHT 45th forums special edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very interesting...and nice! I've never seen that before. Care to tell us a little about it?

René


----------



## Titan II

If there are any members out there with South African heritage, you might recognize this lekker melk tert;










René


----------



## cdub70




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Titan II said:


> That's very interesting...and nice! I've never seen that before. Care to tell us a little about it?
> 
> René


The BSH (brotherhood of sub homages) did a dial run originally to commemorate 45 editions of their thread here. That thread didn't quite come to pass&#8230; the base watch for the mod is the steeldive 1953 in bronze, I did the BSh dial and the selection of hands&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

MikeCfromLI said:


> The BSH (brotherhood of sub homages) did a dial run originally to commemorate 45 editions of their thread here. That thread didn't quite come to pass&#8230; the base watch for the mod is the steeldive 1953 in bronze, I did the BSh dial and the selection of hands&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool!! Thanks for sharing the story. It looks like it can take a lickin'...and dish out a $#it kickin'!

Rene


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ndrs63 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!! I'd _love_ a 39mm white dial OP, but I'm just too damned stubborn.

Very classy!! ? ?

Rene


----------



## nseries73

Dan Henry


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

This watch saw my father through his daily life, from 1958 until he passed. They're both pretty damn special.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Titan II said:


> Very cool!! Thanks for sharing the story. It looks like it can take a lickin'...and dish out a $#it kickin'!
> 
> Rene


Thanks most of the.BSH projects are special. it's a shame they are not here any longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos for today......


----------



## Titan II

Starting the work week again this week with the '57 _Railmaster Reissue_;



















René


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## tenurepro

The blue dial on the smp300c is mesmerizing when it catches the full sun... reminds me of how the color of the sea changes so much depending on the sun and the clouds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## BeauR

Grocery shopping with the 300mc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Here are a few more pics to get a sense of the 'temperamental' nature of the SMPc blue's dial... love it 

Natural light, overcast. Dark Navy









Natural light, sunny in direct light, bright Navy









Indoor. Blue black 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

Monday morning😅


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## nseries73

Dan Henry Chrono for today :


----------



## fendushi




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side seemed appropriate for the start of the work week!


----------



## Teeuu

A crap photo & the date's (always) wrong but this is it for today...


----------



## Titan II

Turning to the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer _to keep me on time today;










René


----------



## brash47

Lake Baikal









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Shades of gray 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## BeauR

Aqua Terra today 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Incoming!!


----------



## savetime




----------



## D3V8

Mark XVIII today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Something fun for Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Turning to the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer _to keep me on time today;
> 
> View attachment 15848612
> 
> 
> René


I've looked at this picture about 20 times now Rene, and it has to be amoungst the best shots I have seen of the Seamaster 300!
Love it!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## SaMaster14

Somehow got the Worldtimer off my wrist for speedy tuesday


----------



## 2premo

Speedy tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> I've looked at this picture about 20 times now Rene, and it has to be amoungst the best shots I have seen of the Seamaster 300!
> Love it!


Wow!! That's nice of you to say, Clayton.

Truth be told, when it comes to photography, I don't have a clue. I'd love to learn a little more and get a good set-up to compose nicer pictures, but it's just finding the time.

Right now I'm just snapping pictures with my cell phone camera. My job is to make sure the watch is crisp and in focus, and then I leave the rest up to the watch. Sometimes I'm a little off the mark, but the watches never let me down.

Thanks for the nice compliment - that made my day.

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## tenurepro

alllexandru said:


>


Two icons right there... the speedy and the montblanc 149... is that a flex nib... perhaps the new calligraphy version ? Do tell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

No obligatory speedie shot today. Was feeling wavy....
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

1962 Constellation:


----------



## WizardofWatch

Speedy 3861


----------



## Russ1965

Latest acquisition:


----------



## Russ1965

*** Du'Oh.............just realised that I posted my Seiko in the Omega thread *****

My apologies fellas !!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No need to apologise, this thread is not limited to Omegas. Congrats on your lovely Seiko


----------



## tenurepro

Drive through covid19 vaccine clinics are brilliant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 2premo

Russ1965 said:


> Latest acquisition:
> View attachment 15851812
> View attachment 15851814


this is a site that LOVES watches, ALL watches


----------



## brash47

Russ1965 said:


> Latest acquisition:
> View attachment 15851812
> View attachment 15851814


It is written in the words of the Greek philosophers...

"For one to endure the daily beatings to our 'time,' one must surely own....a Turtle."

The Turtle is a watch everyone should own at one time or another....or all the time.

I just purchased a King Turtle (green hand grenade) through Macy's while their friends and family sale is going. If you go in store, you get the extra discount and if you drop it on your Macy's card, more discount. I went out the the at $360....for a King Turtle...nuts.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

tenurepro said:


> Two icons right there... the speedy and the montblanc 149... is that a flex nib... perhaps the new calligraphy version ? Do tell!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
It is a Broad Nib MB149, no calligraphy yet but I intend to have sometime


----------



## tenurepro

Sweet. I have a fine nib 149 now and I just got a vintage 149 with a flexible nib from the 70’s... waiting to receive it from Europe... can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

brash47 said:


> It is written in the words of the Greek philosophers...
> 
> "For one to endure the daily beatings to our 'time,' one must surely own....a Turtle."
> 
> The Turtle is a watch everyone should own at one time or another....or all the time.
> 
> I just purchased a King Turtle (green hand grenade) through Macy's while their friends and family sale is going. If you go in store, you get the extra discount and if you drop it on your Macy's card, more discount. I went out the the at $360....for a King Turtle...nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Are you sure said philosopher wasn't referring to skx  
Nothing takes a kicking (above or below) and keeps on ticking like the skx ... here is my 009 under 100ft of water... the Pepsi dial looks all black because of the depth  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Can't seem to take this off just yet!


----------



## brash47

tenurepro said:


> Are you sure said philosopher wasn't referring to skx
> Nothing takes a kicking (above or below) and keeps on ticking like the skx ... here is my 009 under 100ft of water... the Pepsi dial looks all black because of the depth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.....Possibly the earlier philosophers, but the latest...2-3 thousand years ago...the Turtle!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Can't seem to take this off just yet!


I wouldn't be taking that one off anytime soon either. Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I wouldn't be taking that one off anytime soon either. Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## semmern




----------



## brash47

semmern said:


> View attachment 15854154


There cool vibes from this picture that just make it badass!!! Hope you had a safe flight!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

Knives and Lint said:


>


Very nice composition. I'm going to try my hand at creative shots like yours.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mrod1108

Knives and Lint said:


>


Okay not as cool as yours but here goes.


----------



## Titan II

Ahhhhhh, my Friday!

Come to think of it, I should consider working right through my weekend, as I think I'm going to be busier on my days off than if I just stay at work. Guess I should just get on with it.

This is what I'm wearing today;



















René


----------



## savetime




----------



## semmern

brash47 said:


> There cool vibes from this picture that just make it badass!!! Hope you had a safe flight!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks  Perfectly safe, and very fun! First open-cockpit flight of the season. Still pretty cold here, but I was kitted out for low temperatures. Always fun to fly the Tiger Moth!


----------



## androidomegafan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## tenurepro

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

10 minutes after delivery, 5 minutes after unwrapping....my new work beater!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Newest member of the (still working on) rotation......Seiko SNR045


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Christopher Ward Blue Marine.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Lukebor




----------



## SaMaster14

Heading to the car wash!


----------



## brash47

Lukebor said:


>


----------



## Titan II

Afternoon change-up;










René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Dieselk

50 (or almost) shades of blue 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COXTdWBKTpc/


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## reemas




----------



## reemas




----------



## fish70




----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## Maddog1970

Still in the honeymoon phase with this one.....


----------



## Baka1969

I really love this watch.


----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;










René


----------



## Roy Hobbs

I bought a 300MC recently and its a beauty.

But I love this watch.

Yardwork. Ocean. Office.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Doing cliché things today, like having a Starbucks coffee while looking at the Space Needle in Seattle.



















And man do I really enjoy looking down at this dial in the sunlight! It's so nice in this area this time of year and through the summer, then it turns back to ****e for half the year 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Doing cliché things today, like having a Starbucks coffee while looking at the Space Needle in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man do I really enjoy looking down at this dial in the sunlight! It's so nice in this area this time of year and through the summer, then it turns back to ****e for half the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ssooooooooo Miss going to Seattle.......Sonics games (hope Bball comes back to Seattle!), Football (Seahawks are my 2nd fave team behind Da Bears!), the zoo, the aquarium, Pikes Market, hitting Skagit and the outlet mall on the way down.......really hoping to get to a hawks game this year!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Ssooooooooo Miss going to Seattle.......Sonics games (hope Bball comes back to Seattle!), Football (Seahawks are my 2nd fave team behind Da Bears!), the zoo, the aquarium, Pikes Market, hitting Skagit and the outlet mall on the way down.......really hoping to get to a hawks game this year!


Would love to see the Suuuuuuupersonics come back to Seattle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tenurepro

Morning gents. Happy Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## reemas

Heirloom piece in the making&#8230;


----------



## Titan II

_1957 OMEGA Railmaster Reissue_...celebrating 60 years of awesomeness;










Have a good week, everyone!!

René


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Titan II

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15862859


So...freakin' cool!! So many cool watches and so little...well..._time_.

It's difficult to tell what strap you have it on. Is that a Tropic?

Rene


----------



## Nicocamp353

I didn't wear this today but it is a part of my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Nicocamp353 said:


> I didn't wear this today but it is a part of my collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What _did_ you wear today?

Rene


----------



## fastenerhouse

Titan II said:


> So...freakin' cool!! So many cool watches and so little...well..._time_.
> 
> It's difficult to tell what strap you have it on. Is that a Tropic?
> 
> Rene


It's only a cheap rubber strap with red stitching.


----------



## Titan II

fastenerhouse said:


> It's only a cheap rubber strap with red stitching.
> View attachment 15862936


Still looks good.

Rene


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panoramic007

It's a Speedy Tuesday for me!
Moonwatch on Erika's Originals Black Ops.


----------



## tenurepro

Happy speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## ezinternet

Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday....


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!










René


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 👍🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

May the 4th be with you


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## masbret

It's Tuesday, so... Speedy on Artem sailcloth strap. 
May the 4th be with you!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

After years of lusting, it is now a reality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Walked in to the Omega Boutique in Roseville, CA. Picked up a rubber strap for summer, they put it on for me....and then...BAM....Excuse me sir, would you like to try on the new Limited Tokyo Games SMP?

HELL YEA!!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## tenurepro

Mido said:


> After years of lusting, it is now a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Mido said:


> After years of lusting, it is now a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Well done!!

René


----------



## brash47

Mido said:


> After years of lusting, it is now a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lusts should be satisfied!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

SMP for me today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin




----------



## alex79

Trying à new strap on 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tenurepro

Happy Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G for hump day......


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















_

René


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office, today


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## EightEyes

Working from home with the Railmaster this morning.


----------



## Muddy250

Today I wore my Dads 1957 Felca, bought on active service with the RAF in Aden during the Suez crisis. 
33mm case. Doesn't look bad eh! Runs just fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Omegamatic









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Muddy250 said:


> Today I wore my Dads 1957 Felca, bought on active service with the RAF in Aden during the Suez crisis.
> 33mm case. Doesn't look bad eh! Runs just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!

René


----------



## savetime

Happy Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Gray_Panther

Wearing the watch that was gifted to me by my in-laws from the engagement party. Wearing on a navy blue nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Went backwards today....I got the rubber for the SMP 300M yesterday. In the afternoon, the Strapcode bracelet and dive ratchet showed up for my King Turtle.

I've had their dive ratchet on a few watches. I think I'm going to order the Strapcode tapered mesh with dive ratchet for my SMP....

I can have a poor man's "No Time to Die" look...





































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## vianouche1

Geneva


----------



## Muddy250

Titan II said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> René


Thanks René


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tenurepro

Speedy pro posing beside a vintage montblanc 149 from 1969 that just came in the mail.
Cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

_OMEGA Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition;_










René


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

More flying today. Speedy and panel-mounted Waltham. 1944 Fairchild PT-19 Cornell.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## nick10




----------



## SaMaster14

Such a simple, yet elegant, dial!


----------



## tenurepro

All ready for Mother's Day weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Speedy was in line for today, but I had a bit of rough work to do so went with the SM300MC instead;










Will change over to the Speedy when I go to my parents' place for dinner.

René


----------



## swissra




----------



## vianouche1

She is at home


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Brunch!


----------



## FatalException

SaMaster14 said:


> Brunch!


I've been listing after one of those for a few weeks now. That's a lovely watch!

Maybe I'll get one for my 40th...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

FatalException said:


> I've been listing after one of those for a few weeks now. That's a lovely watch!
> 
> Maybe I'll get one for my 40th...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! I've wanted a Worldtimer for ever and Omega's offering is absolutely "out of this world" (excuse the pun)!

Really a great watch that can be worn in the boardroom and at the beach! Classic AT looks, but the laser ablated titanium disc is stunning and never gets boring. The dial is "busy," but it somehow all just works!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

My newly acquired 2255.80


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy again today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I can't think of a better way to start my work week than with the _Speedmaster_ on my wrist;




























René


----------



## steinercat




----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> I can't think of a better way to start my work week than with the _Speedmaster_ on my wrist;
> 
> View attachment 15872645
> 
> 
> View attachment 15872646
> 
> 
> View attachment 15872647
> 
> 
> René


I can! THAT Speedmaster on MY wrist!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Been "off brand" for a while, continues today with a Seiko SLA039


----------



## keisuke_z

Been loving my GMT on black rubber for the last week.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Teppka




----------



## semmern

Was wearing my Railmaster today, but then I looked over my watches and heard a humming noise, so now it's the Accutron on kitchen duty


----------



## tenurepro

Feeling Nautical today. Happy Monday all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

My new PO8900 came in this morning so I'm obligated to try it out.


----------



## Titan II

I was trying so hard to take a half decent picture that I didn't realize I had an audience;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side for today.......gotta goto Costco, wish me luck!


----------



## PeterA

Cheers


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

SMP for me today!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Got my new brushed Forstner Flatlink in the mail today, and it is brilliant! Just in time for Speedy Tuesday, too


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## tenurepro

Happy speedy Tuesday everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Mid afternoon change. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

30th anniversary today, so off downtown with Mrs Maddog......saw the Van Gogh exhibit at the Vancouver Convention centre, then a wander, followed by lunch at the Cactus Club.....oh and there's a speedy in there somewhere!


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mr.Boots

Quick and dirty on this one that arrived today. Quick strap change to my favorite FMK rubber straps


----------



## navjing0614

PO day









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Arainach




----------



## ParkinNJ

Just picked up the Tokyo 2020 Seamaster; really enjoying this colorway!


----------



## SSingh1975

Daily driver....


----------



## SaMaster14

ParkinNJ said:


> Just picked up the Tokyo 2020 Seamaster; really enjoying this colorway!


I saw this at my AD. Great looking watch in the metal!


----------



## trh77




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vianouche1




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## tenurepro

Wearing a Seiko Kinetic 5M-84 today&#8230; a nice watch for the moments when you realize that you forgot about a meeting that is starting soon and you don't have time to wind and set one of your omegas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Theamathter


















René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## androidomegafan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Caterpillar Guy




----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;










Will post in the Friday thread when I have some time.

Have a great weekend, all!!

René


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## vianouche1

Genève


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Titan II

I spent the morning washing the RAM...with the help of the _Railmaster_;



















I hope you'reoure all enjoying your weekend so far.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Some blue things


----------



## Arainach




----------



## cybercat

Instant phone snap as reading this thread... ~~😅


----------



## gippo

❤


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Arainach




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## corry29




----------



## BeauR

Omega seamaster 300mc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

My new to me Railmaster. One of the underrated Omegas (i think).
Love the simplicity of the watch.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Norway's Constitution Day today, and my usual dress watch, the Pie Pan, is due for a service, so it's resting in the box, and the Accutron is on the wrist instead. Not a bad substitute


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15885563
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885564
> 
> 
> René


Really love how different lighting totally changes the look of this watch!


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Really love how different lighting totally changes the look of this watch!


Thanks! Having a matte dial and ceramic bezel, and the laser cut, lume filled indices all add their own little something under different light. It can, however, make it difficult to photograph. The dial and bezel can sometimes appear washed out.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> Thanks! Having a matte dial and ceramic bezel, and the laser cut, lume filled indices all add their own little something under different light. It can, however, make it difficult to photograph. The dial and bezel can sometimes appear washed out.
> 
> René


Agreed! I find myself struggling to capture my Spectre piece as it looks in the metal, on camera!


----------



## savetime




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

On a Rubber B - surprisingly perfect fit with curved spring bars!


----------



## Arainach




----------



## alex79

Speedy Tuesday in the evening









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

BeauR said:


> Omega seamaster 300mc
> View attachment 15886257
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Where is that picture taken buddy?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedy on D22 Canvas


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday better late than never! Finally started watching Peaky Blinders a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Speedy Tuesday better late than never! Finally started watching Peaky Blinders a couple of weeks ago


Such a great show! Awesome Speedy too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Such a great show! Awesome Speedy too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the show! And thanks!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Beer'o'clock


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


>


I usually prefer simple watches with few, if any, complications. Two out of my three OMEGAs are time only.

Your World Timer really has me thinking. It's stunning!!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> I usually prefer simple watches with few, if any, complications. Two out of my three OMEGAs are time only.
> 
> Your World Timer really has me thinking. It's stunning!!
> 
> René


Thank you!

You would think this watch has too much going on in the dial, but it was executed very well. Everything just clicks together and seems to be in _just_ the right place aesthetically!


----------



## dubhead




----------



## SSingh1975

Daily driver...
View attachment 15891583


----------



## Arainach




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

On the water




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Hah..another fellow angler!! I'm also a kayaker/fisherman here !! Gonna head out to my local river this weekend for some trout spawn (with my PO, of course)!!



usmc_k9_vet said:


> On the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SSingh1975 said:


> Hah..another fellow angler!! I'm also a kayaker/fisherman here !! Gonna head out to my local river this weekend for some trout spawn (with my PO, of course)!!


Awesome! Good luck. Would love to see some pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This beauty today.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Definitely a strap monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Waiting for coffee


----------



## navjing0614

At the OB now. So tempted to get this. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher




----------



## Titan II

Terrible photos, but I didn't have much time. I hate it when work gets in the way of my _other_ passions.



















René


----------



## daveya

Seikomatic R 1966























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

I'm more of a bracelet guy so back it goes. 
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## savetime




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fish70

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster Professional_ for me today;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> _Speedmaster Professional_ for me today;
> 
> View attachment 15895754
> 
> 
> René


Excellent watch. Excellent shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Excellent watch. Excellent shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Eric! That's much appreciated, my friend.

Rene


----------



## cybercat




----------



## tenurepro

Happy Saturday everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## Titan II

I hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.










René


----------



## fendushi

I get to decide if I want to be an Astronaut or a Pilot 😄


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## navjing0614

Dial of the GS is really something else.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Evening swap until morning. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## semmern

Relaxing at our cabin out in the wilderness.


----------



## Titan II

Back to work for me today while most other Canadians enjoy the Victoria Day long weekend. Thankful to be accompanied by my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_;



















To all my Canadian compatriots, have a great long weekend. To the rest of the gang, enjoy what's left of yours. Be careful. Be safe. Have fun!!

René


----------



## East

NTTD on brown Croc.


----------



## SSingh1975

Did a 12 hour shift in my OR starting last midnight (not a patient but as a biomed guy)! Came home, had 2 glasses of red wine and passed out..lol.


----------



## Mattthefish

Skywalker ✌🏼


----------



## Maddog1970

Grey, rainy day here today, seems appropriate to wear the Dark Side for this holiday MoOnday!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher




----------



## [email protected]

She ain't fat, but she is a little thick.....


----------



## KRVNRCH




----------



## caktaylor




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Took day off after doing my long shift at the hospital yesterday. Nothing like polishing my Alden boots wearing the PO.


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## mjrchabot

Been wearing my PAM773 a lot since I picked it up a few weeks back&#8230; been rotating the others in just make them feel welcomed still. First the FOIS last week, now the OP36. When playing in the water with toddlers, you need an oyster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Arainach




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## JustAbe

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!!


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## navjing0614

It's Tuesday. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist.time

8500 on 2500 rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## masbret

Railmaster for me today!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

This one because I've just received the strap I ordered for it










And some more eye candy with better shots on the other strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

Just got back my Dads 1970s Seamaster Cosmic 2000 diver. Fully restored to original condition. Service took over a year but worth the wait!!


----------



## navjing0614

Evening swap with mango iced tea. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Mpnunes said:


> Just got back my Dads 1970s Seamaster Cosmic 2000 diver. Fully restored to original condition. Service took over a year but worth the wait!!
> View attachment 15903364


Priceless and beautifully restored.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Mpnunes

navjing0614 said:


> Priceless and beautifully restored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Here's the before picture...it's pretty much a brand new watch!
View attachment 15903423
View attachment 15903423


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

..


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## anonymousmoose

We missed the 'red' blood moon eclipse to clouds I think (or I was too late), this was the after effect


----------



## anonymousmoose

spdu4ia said:


>


I hope the wait list was worth it


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## Titan II

A gloomy day in Vancouver today. Apparently we're in for some weather over the next couple of days. They're calling for 12mm of rain tomorrow. That's almost 2/3 the spacing between the lugs of my _Railmaster_. It's a good thing the _SM300MC_ is on deck for tomorrow.



















René


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## BadMedicine

I am James Bond today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## navjing0614

Playing with some straps.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

navjing0614 said:


> Playing with some straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Nice, what strap is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on bracelet! Been a long day (and still not over)


----------



## androidomegafan




----------



## Wrist_Watcher




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## justin33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

tbensous said:


> Nice, what strap is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
It's a Barton canvas strap. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

Still wearing my Brolex BSH-126619LB


----------



## Titan II

Awaiting the arrival of the forecasted monsoon...wearing the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;








_

Okay, so I'm being a little dramatic, but we are expecting about 12mm of rain today.










Have a good day, all!

René


----------



## BadMedicine

Today, I am Chris Hadfield.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Evening swap.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

It's been extremely bright & hot for several days ...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

Denim on denim . Have a good day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## R_P_C

Speedy Friday


----------



## Titan II

_SM300MC_ pulled truck washing duty today;










René


----------



## SSingh1975

Starting off my 3 day weekend! For my American friends that have served, salute to yall !


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## Raym0016

A little fun with some "nature" my 6 year old collected and filters.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## dss1_watch

swapped out the bracelet and trying a couple new looks today


----------



## cmann_97

Omega 2500 for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This beauty today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## cdub70




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

Night swap. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Memorial day weekend


----------



## ataripower

Enjoying the sunny weather in London with this

20210530_125835 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

Enjoying the 43.5 PO while running a few errands this saturday. Reflections not scratches


----------



## semmern

Can't get enough of this dial in the sunlight!


----------



## Titan II

A rare Speedy Sunday for me today;



















Enjoy the last of the weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## jaykim

How about Russian Gem on Sunday?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Finally some sun over the weekend at the cabin on the lake


----------



## navjing0614

Happy Sunday everyone. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Sinn 856 today, has been a knock around kind of day


----------



## savetime




----------



## watcheyfella

Can't get this of the wrist at the moment.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side monday


----------



## PJC618

Speedmaster pro for Memorial Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Memorial Day to all our American members.



















René


----------



## fish70




----------



## Teeuu

Not only is the date wrong but, after setting it most recently, after a few days I noticed the date is changing at noon instead of midnight. I obviously don't pay much attention to the calendar. Anyway...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Teeuu said:


> Not only is the date wrong but, after setting it most recently, after a few days I noticed the date is changing at noon instead of midnight. I obviously don't pay much attention to the calendar. Anyway...
> View attachment 15913913


Are you sure you didn't just set the watch to noon when it was actually midnight? The date changes at one twelve or the other; it's on you to determine which is noon and which is midnight then set the time accordingly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

This feels appropriate today. Let's remember our fallen heroes on this Memorial Day.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Are you sure you didn't just set the watch to noon when it was actually midnight? The date changes at one twelve or the other; it's on you to determine which is noon and which is midnight then set the time accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...........









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Teeuu

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Are you sure you didn't just set the watch to noon when it was actually midnight?


I thought that was what I said.


----------



## tenurepro

Down and dirty with fieldwork today, and my colleague and I independently made the same choice&#8230; cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Barbeque time.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

I'm not going to make a big introduction thread, but I got a 39.5mm PO and am absolutely smitten with it.









(soory for the smugde)


----------



## navjing0614

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not going to make a big introduction thread, but I got a 39.5mm PO and am absolutely smitten with it.
> 
> View attachment 15914394
> 
> (soory for the smugde)


Congratulations. You will surely enjoy it. We have same reference. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Had it a week, still loving it.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Heithel




----------



## BadMedicine

Going fishing today with the Zebco Omega Pro and the Omega Seamaster Pro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

It completely ruin the day raining all day  
What can you do in a #speedytuesday &#8230;


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday.....warm weather swap to a Barton canvas....


----------



## R_P_C

Back on the wrist


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

Really loving the look and feel of the US1450 on the Speedy. Can't bring myself to change things up yet.



















Have a great day, all!

René


----------



## navjing0614

Work, work, work.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

nice pocket shot, Rene...


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> Really loving the look and feel of the US1450 on the Speedy. Can't bring myself to change things up yet.
> 
> View attachment 15915549
> 
> 
> View attachment 15915550
> 
> 
> Have a great day, all!
> 
> René


Nice bracelet!!!
Also nice shot René


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> nice pocket shot, Rene...
> 
> View attachment 15915926





Buchmann69 said:


> Nice bracelet!!!
> Also nice shot René


Thanks guys!! Much appreciated.

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> Really loving the look and feel of the US1450 on the Speedy. Can't bring myself to change things up yet.
> 
> View attachment 15915549
> 
> 
> View attachment 15915550
> 
> 
> Have a great day, all!
> 
> René


Been waiting to hear your opinion on it  trigger pulled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster for hump day.....it was +36c with humidity here yesterday, so time to break out the rubber straps


----------



## JustAbe

😅 👍😷


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Just a great summertime watch!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like Watches




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## fish70




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Need to spark up
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Sugman

It's a wet day here in East Tennessee.


----------



## navjing0614

PO time









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

German today


----------



## Titan II

Impatient and ill-tempered today. Wearing the _Railmaster_;










René


----------



## tenurepro

Speedy today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> Speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait for you to get your US1450. I know you're going to _love_ it.

René


----------



## Titan II

I thought I'd post another picture, as my mood is improving;










René


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> I can't wait for you to get your US1450. I know you're going to _love_ it.
> 
> René


Thanks man&#8230; it's in the mail. I am usually not a big fan of bracelets but the us1450 seems to have a bit more flexibility which I think I will enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Evening swap.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

My other racing themed watch


----------



## tenurepro

Morning loom shot. Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## navjing0614

3861









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC618

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Instructing in the Cub today. Speedy timing the flight as usual.


----------



## brash47

BB58 on a Ritche silicone strap today. Very comfortable.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## D3V8

Mark XVIII today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch;








_

René


----------



## Pongster




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## anonymousmoose

Titan II said:


> _Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch;
> 
> View attachment 15922547
> _
> 
> René


Very nice! Good photo too


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

On US bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

After trying out nato, rubber, leather straps, it's back to the oem bracelet. I mean Omega did an excellent job on the bracelet, especially with the clasp micro adjustment (with temps going to 100s here in Sacramento, CA, I loosened mine with just a push of a click!).


----------



## fiskadoro

Another Railmaster, silver this time.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## Wrist_Watcher




----------



## tenurepro

It's funny - never really appreciated the speedy pro until I tired it on the wrist&#8230; there is just something very special about this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Wrist_Watcher said:


>


Outkast 'so fresh and so clean' played in my mind when I saw this pick&#8230; sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool pic! Looks like a great view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Local lake near my residence- absolutely beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

tenurepro said:


> Outkast 'so fresh and so clean' played in my mind when I saw this pick&#8230; sweet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And I love some Outkast, so that'll work haha.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Very nice! Good photo too


Thanks!!🤠👍 Much appreciated.

René


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Yard work companion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wrist_Watcher said:


>


Which model is that? Looks familiar


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

anonymousmoose said:


> Which model is that? Looks familiar


It's the new Seamaster 300m diver Tokyo Olympics edition with the blue bezel and hands.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anonymousmoose

Wrist_Watcher said:


> It's the new Seamaster 300m diver Tokyo Olympics edition with the blue bezel and hands.


Ah yes of course. No Olympic logos on the face got me confused. It's better that way.

My Olympic says hello


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

anonymousmoose said:


> Ah yes of course. No Olympic logos on the face got me confused. It's better that way.
> 
> My Olympic says hello


Looks great! Yes, I'm thankful they didn't put any Olympic branding on the dial or hands.


----------



## fish70




----------



## alex79

Wrist_Watcher said:


>


This looks fresh 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Pongster




----------



## nick10




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## semmern




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## R_P_C

German today


----------



## Titan II

R_P_C said:


> German today
> View attachment 15925753


Jawohl!

René


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Went out to my nearby lake (Rancho Seco) ...it's a decommisioned plant but the reactor towers are still there...but lovely place to fish/kayak or just chill out..


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Darlinboy

Speedmaster en bleu... Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## sethharpster

Timex Acadia. Too freakin hot to wear something big and heavy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## anonymousmoose

@ the zoo


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it's MoOnday, so must be time for the Dark Side....


----------



## VizslaFriend

Just discovered this Mega Thread mostly dedicated to Omegas&#8230; Therefore, I needed to post a picture of my new Globemaster here as well 

Balances well with Maddog's Dark Side above I think


----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Just discovered this Mega Thread mostly dedicated to Omegas&#8230; Therefore, I needed to post a picture of my new Globemaster here as well
> 
> Balances well with Maddog's Dark Side above I think
> View attachment 15927010


Congratulations Peter!! That's a gorgeous watch. I'm longing for one of those as well. Looking forward to more pictures, and your impressions once you've had a chance to wear it for awhile. Enjoy!

René


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, y'all!! Have a good week ahead.










René


----------



## Titan II

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15927097
> View attachment 15927098
> View attachment 15927099
> View attachment 15927100
> View attachment 15927102
> View attachment 15927103
> View attachment 15927105
> View attachment 15927106


That grey with the light blue is a nice combination. Well paired!

René


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Titan II said:


> That grey with the light blue is a nice combination. Well paired!
> 
> René


Thank you kindly 🙏🏽!


----------



## swissra

Leaves look so green from the rain. So refreshing!


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Congratulations Peter!! That's a gorgeous watch. I'm longing for one of those as well. Looking forward to more pictures, and your impressions once you've had a chance to wear it for awhile. Enjoy!
> 
> René


Many thanks, René!
I will definitely write a longer review which, based on 1 week of usage so far, will likely be very positive! 😎


----------



## fastfras

A/T today.


----------



## navjing0614

Waiting for a NATO strap.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83

navjing0614 said:


> Waiting for a NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That canvas looks good. Is this Barton?


----------



## navjing0614

luk4s83 said:


> That canvas looks good. Is this Barton?


Yes sir. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## BigG




----------



## tenurepro

Happy Speedy Tuesday.








I think the US1450 arrives later today&#8230; may do an evening strap switch up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## CPRwatch

My Ultraman sporting it's new US1450 bracelet & Omega clasp ,


----------



## Titan II

The Legend on a sunny and gorgeous Speedy Tuesday in Vancouver;



















René


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy Tuesday it is.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## nick10




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Tha NaTo came and it looks nice i must say. I'll get one for my speedy too. 
Perfect summer watch.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777




----------



## TheHun

One more for the day


----------



## savetime




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Lazy summer morning under the parasol but work starts soon. Happy hump day


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose

Still my favourite chronograph. Sorry speedy, I love you too.


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Well the us1450 didn't arrive today.. Canada post says it is stuck in Vancouver&#8230; Let go Réne, go in and work some magic 

In the mean time, I did get something else in the mail today&#8230; from the legend himself 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Back on bracelet after few months on perlon... think that will stay like this for a while.


----------



## yisrael42

Speedy on DaLuca shell today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Not my best picture...
Tried that hirsh honey strap and I think it works well 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

alex79 said:


> Not my best picture...
> Tried that hirsh honey strap and I think it works well
> View attachment 15930637
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Yes, looks real good


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Maddog1970

G-SHOCK today, with my carbon fibre gravitymaster


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Heithel




----------



## longle10

To the moon and back









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> Well the us1450 didn't arrive today.. Canada post says it is stuck in Vancouver&#8230; Let go Réne, go in and work some magic
> 
> In the mean time, I did get something else in the mail today&#8230; from the legend himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a word with Canada Post and they promised me they'd have your bracelet out to you by Thursday before noon.










That's the best I could do on such short notice I'm afraid. Aside from calling my pilot in on his day off to fly it out there on the Lear.

René


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> I had a word with Canada Post and they promised me they'd have your bracelet out to you by Thursday before noon.
> 
> View attachment 15930955
> 
> 
> That's the best I could do on such short notice I'm afraid. Aside from calling my pilot in on his day off to fly it out there on the Lear.
> 
> René


That will do  thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> That will do  thanks man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure! Happy to help.?

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

Still looks beautiful whatever strap you put on it. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

the wife and I on a hot day date to Longwood Gardens.,


----------



## franco60

MK II from 1970









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83

Sunny Speedy


----------



## brash47

Tudor BB58 on my brand new Barton cordura/rubber hybrid strap.....really comfortable and looks good.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

brash47 said:


> Tudor BB58 on my brand new Barton cordura/rubber hybrid strap.....really comfortable and looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Haven't heard of this brand. How robust and 'safe' are they? I see they have quick release spring bars - can they be trusted?


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## navjing0614

Busy at work.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SNR045 today


----------



## brash47

anonymousmoose said:


> Haven't heard of this brand. How robust and 'safe' are they? I see they have quick release spring bars - can they be trusted?


Barton has been around for quite awhile now. They make very good watch straps and I've never had a problem with any of their products.

They are extremely reasonably priced and make silicone, leather, Cordura, nylon, hybrid leather/rubber, hybrid rubber/Cordura, canvas etc.

Check them out.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

All new purchases are on obligatory rest. This one was just asking to see the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

TachyThursday


----------



## brash47

Mido said:


> All new purchases are on obligatory rest. This one was just asking to see the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Demands from such a looker must be met!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

franco60 said:


> MK II from 1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


One of my favorite speedy's. Love the orange and gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

New NATO just arrived


----------



## brash47

Arrived just recently. I finally had time to size the bracelet. All I can say is....WOW! Just...WOW!

And it's going on rubber for summer lol!!!






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

brash47 said:


> Arrived just recently. I finally had time to size the bracelet. All I can say is....WOW! Just...WOW!
> 
> And it's going on rubber for summer lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's pretty


----------



## brash47

Couldn't wait.....rubber!!!!

Between this, the SMP 300m, and BB58 on hybrid....I think my summer comfort is set!!
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## alex79

Tgif
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## cybercat

Pics from Monday, wearing again today ...


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Non Omega today. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_SM300MC_ got the call for truck washing duty this morning.










Will swap over to the _Speedmaster_ later today when I head over to the folks' place for dinner. I'll post a picture if I have time.

René


----------



## carloscastro7

alpinist









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Cooking time. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

The Ultraman,


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Madaxle

swissra said:


> View attachment 15937438


What model is this? Loving the steel look

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

CPRwatch said:


> The Ultraman,
> View attachment 15936311
> View attachment 15936312


I keep looking at these and almost pulling the trigger, beautiful


----------



## swissra

Madaxle said:


> What model is this? Loving the steel look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


PO 8500 TI


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## anonymousmoose

Switched to match my daughters diver


----------



## D3V8

Rainy and lazy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Rainy day in Vancouver as well. I had a nice weekend and now I'm ready to start my work week. My companion today is the _Railmaster Trilogy;

















_

Have a good Sunday, all!

René


----------



## carloscastro7

GS for today









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Teeuu

Only reason I'm here today is I wanted to post proof that, after struggling with the latch on this Forstner strap for... lets just say a long time... I got the thing on my wrist. Whew... I don't think the latch is working properly - it's way too stiff. I used a guitar pick to work the slider over & over & tried it again and here we are. Took a photo 'cause if I can't get the latch to unhook I may be taking the watch off with a pair of tin snips. This photo may turn out to be my only memory of this strap...


----------



## Titan II

Teeuu said:


> Only reason I'm here today is I wanted to post proof that, after struggling with the latch on this Forstner strap for... lets just say a long time... I got the thing on my wrist. Whew... I don't think the latch is working properly - it's way too stiff. I used a guitar pick to work the slider over & over & tried it again and here we are. Took a photo 'cause if I can't get the latch to unhook I may be taking the watch off with a pair of tin snips. This photo may turn out to be my only memory of this strap...
> View attachment 15939447


Good luck!!

René


----------



## fish70




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, folks!! I'm wearing the _SM300MC_ today;










Have a great week!!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

I am not usually a bracelet guy, but so far so good with the us1450


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Not one in my correct rotation but figured I'd dust it off for today


----------



## brash47

Day 4 wear and time test. I would say it's keeping time very well so far. I haven't taken it off yet except when I worked out.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Easy choice for today,


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Early conference call this morning


----------



## parklanephil

Been at the DMV 2 hrs


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Speedy honeymoon is over. Going into the ad-hoc rotation.

PO today


----------



## Heithel




----------



## parklanephil




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mpnunes

This&#8230;vintage Cosmic diver


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

My new Seamaster!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchamb26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

In line today is the _Railmaster_;



















René


----------



## JustAbe

UltraMega, DON, and all!! 🧐


----------



## issey.miyake

This one today


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Omega Railmaster Denim Blue


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## luk4s83

Experimenting with this nato combo


----------



## Titan II

luk4s83 said:


> Experimenting with this nato combo
> View attachment 15946147


That's a great pairing! I like it! Just enough red and grey to keep things from being too blue. Enjoy!!

René


----------



## Titan II

We're finally back to some sunny and warm weather here in Vancouver. The sun on the dial really shows the lume-filled lazer cutouts of the _Seamaster 300MC_;



















René


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

Day 7 on the Oris for its full week time test. It's only been off for workouts.

Catching some cool sun rays and some shade.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The _Seamaster 300MC_ pulled truck washing duty again this morning;










I'll do an afternoon switch to the _Speedmaster_ when I head over to my parents' place.

René


----------



## Titan II

I'm back with the _Speedmaster;








_

René


----------



## cybercat




----------



## navjing0614

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Omega Railmaster Denim Blue
> 
> View attachment 15945350


Mine says hello on a rubber 
strap. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## Titan II

Wearing the _57 Railmaster Reissue_ today;




























René


----------



## Teeuu

Happy National Watch Day (in USA), everyone!


----------



## Philliphas

A little father's day gift to myself!


----------



## yisrael42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. May the day look kindly upon you all!

Tha grand daddy of them all for me on this Father's Day;



















René


----------



## Knives and Lint

Having some fun wearing these two for Father's Day (not at the same time 😜). My eldest graduated HS yesterday, twin 16yo's to go. Happy father's day to all the Dad's out there!


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## JustAbe

Happy Father's Day!!


----------



## SSingh1975

Enjoying my PO on Father's Day...


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Fathers day? Not until
Sunday, 5 September 2021 for us.


----------



## nurpur




----------



## navjing0614

Happy Monday









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, all!! Have yourselves a good week.

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer_ for today;



















René


----------



## tenurepro

A little light rain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> A little light rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pairing!!??

René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JustAbe

Speedy Tuesday!! Stay safe 👍😷


----------



## alex_b

Brand new arrival.


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Nice pairing!!
> 
> René




















Thanks! It's a colareb strap (Firenze). Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Latergram from Father's Day. Wore my father's 1958 14744-1, calibre 502.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MrMinutes




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning from Htown









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Switched to the Planet Ocean.


----------



## Sugman

Been wearing this one for a few days, now.


----------



## Maddog1970

Completely missed Speedy Tuesday yesterday, with soccer to watch, oh and work&#8230;&#8230;for my penance I shall wear it today, on Wednesday!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Channeling a 1957 engineer today;



















René


----------



## Darlinboy

MilSpec today&#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## zsut12

8500 PO on the Bonetto Cinturini 306:


----------



## Semper




----------



## Titan II

TGI my F!!

Gearing up for a very hot weekend here in VanCity...mid to high 30s....whaaaaat?!?!?!










René


----------



## navjing0614

At work today with this.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy




----------



## M.I.




----------



## EightEyes

Just received my Aqua Terra back from a somewhat lengthy service.

I'm very much enjoying having it back on my wrist!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## alllexandru

Didn't wear this for more than 1 year, feels good and still going strong since 2009


----------



## benson70




----------



## navjing0614

This thing of beauty today. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## watcheyfella

Poc.


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday check in 👋🏼😀😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 1st timer

PO XL reporting for duty.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on NTTD NATO, anyone?!


----------



## tenurepro

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Fresh from Topper's!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

It's been a busy weekend for me...

We picked up this little monster on Friday, and he's been keeping us on our toes. Meet Milo;










We've been experiencing a bit of a heat wave here in BC, so I'm also trying to make sure my parents are staying hydrated and cool. Temperatures are supposed to reach 38° Celsius (100° Farenheit) today.

I'm wearing my _SM300MC_ today;










Have a good Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## azcats1818

Sunday run with my favorite running watch


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> It's been a busy weekend for me...
> 
> We picked up this little monster on Friday, and he's been keeping us on our toes. Meet Milo;
> 
> View attachment 15965278
> 
> 
> We've been experiencing a bit of a heat wave here in BC, so I'm also trying to make sure my parents are staying hydrated and cool. Temperatures are supposed to reach 38° Celsius (100° Farenheit) today.
> 
> I'm wearing my _SM300MC_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15965279
> 
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone!
> 
> René


Hi Milo! Congrats on the new pup. We are experiencing the same heat wave down here in the Seattle area. 100 F today (possibly 104) and tomorrow will be the real scorcher - possibly up to 112!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Hi Milo! Congrats on the new pup. We are experiencing the same heat wave down here in the Seattle area. 100 F today (possibly 104) and tomorrow will be the real scorcher - possibly up to 112!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Eric!

Yeah, we're bracing for tomorrow as well. Stay cool!!????

René


----------



## EightEyes

Titan II said:


> It's been a busy weekend for me...
> 
> We picked up this little monster on Friday, and he's been keeping us on our toes. Meet Milo;
> 
> View attachment 15965278
> 
> 
> We've been experiencing a bit of a heat wave here in BC, so I'm also trying to make sure my parents are staying hydrated and cool. Temperatures are supposed to reach 38° Celsius (100° Farenheit) today.
> 
> I'm wearing my _SM300MC_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15965279
> 
> 
> Have a good Sunday, everyone!
> 
> René


Whoa! Congratulations, René! Milo looks amazing. I'm sure you'll be testing the Seamaster's shock resistance


----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> Whoa! Congratulations, René! Milo looks amazing. I'm sure you'll be testing the Seamaster's shock resistance


Thanks Double E!!

Yup, he's putting the arsenal through its paces, that's for sure. I've already got a couple of scratches on the Hesalite of the Speedy, and a scratch on the bezel of the _Railmaster_.

We're making some good memories.😎👍

René


----------



## emveezee




----------



## brash47

I think I chose wisely. This watch is stunning!!

Barton Hybrid Cordura/Silicon blue/black strap for summer.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Well, this is it...

Today is supposed to be the hottest day of our mini heat wave here in Vancouver. They're saying temperatures will reach 40° Celsius (104° Fahrenheit) close to the water and 42° to 44°C a little farther inland. Tomorrow things are supposed to cool off _a little_, and Wednesday we should be back down to the mid 20s.

I'm wearing my _Railmaster_ today;










Have a great week, y'all!!

René


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Well, this is it...
> 
> Today is supposed to be the hottest day of our mini heat wave here in Vancouver. They're saying temperatures will reach 40° Celsius (104° Fahrenheit) close to the water and 42° to 44°C a little farther inland. Tomorrow things are supposed to cool off _a little_, and Wednesday we should be back down to the mid 20s.
> 
> I'm wearing my _Railmaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 15967083
> 
> 
> Have a great week, y'all!!
> 
> René


Yup here we go. Stay cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This is high heat for us Seattle-ites!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

In my old hometown for 48 hrs so it's curry and the first beer in 3 weeks


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

The Legend. The icon. The _Speedmaster_!!

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## brash47

I know it's Speedy Tuesday!! But my new GMT is getting its 1 week wear and timing test.....enjoy!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Maddog1970

Had completely forgot it was Tuesday&#8230;..what with England winning and my new watch showing up&#8230;&#8230;.

&#8230;&#8230;..yes, a new watch&#8230;&#8230;.head over heels for this one when I first was it, and had to have one&#8230;.tracked one down and delivered today&#8230;&#8230;haven't sized the bracelet, and likely won't until this hot weather moves on&#8230;..so on Barton rubber right now&#8230;

my new Aqua Terra 8900 white/silver dial


----------



## om3ga_fan

Started with NTTD and finished with PO

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

brash47 said:


> I know it's Speedy Tuesday!! But my new GMT is getting its 1 week wear and timing test.....enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Still Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Sugman




----------



## brash47

Day 5 wear test (it stays on regardless except workouts) I think the accuracy is pretty good.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Ahhhhhh!! A little relief from the heat today. I like the heat, but it's nice to feel a breeze and breathe some cooler air.

_Railmaster_ for today;



















René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

4 days to get here start to finish. I ordered a Grand Seiko rubber strap for the summer.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ended with this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## semmern

The Seamaster at sea.


----------



## nick10




----------



## nseries73

Day at Wimbledon. Lucky to witness Djokovic's masterclass:


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, the AT has gone back to the AD, and on the SMP today&#8230;&#8230;a much more humane temp, currently 19c with a high of 23c!


----------



## Batchelor22

Haven't stopped wearing this one since receiving it, the







detail of the dial is very cool. Definitely looks grey rather than black, which makes me very happy and feels even more unique.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## parklanephil

nseries73 said:


> Day at Wimbledon. Lucky to witness Djokovic's masterclass:
> 
> View attachment 15972417


What are you timing?


----------



## parklanephil

New strap just in from Hungary


----------



## Maddog1970

This&#8230;..


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day all..hope everyone is travelling well
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

DaveandStu said:


> G'day all..hope everyone is travelling well
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Oh man that is on my must have list


----------



## DaveandStu

parklanephil said:


> Oh man that is on my must have list


Been an amazing piece over the decades. This one had full Bienne service,.my other I left original just serviced and amazing how different they both feel on wrist.
Confident you will thoroughly enjoy adding a 600.
All the best
Dave


----------



## Simon




----------



## nseries73

parklanephil said:


> What are you timing?


My adrenaline rush 😁😂


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## nick10




----------



## navjing0614

Happy Saturday.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Apologies, no Omega today. I'm getting to know this new pick up.


----------



## Shazoo757

wilfreb said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I feel like this watch is one of best values you can get for a watch. Especially if you buy aftermarket


----------



## sickondivers

#AT


----------



## Shazoo757

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 15976313
> 
> 
> Apologies, no Omega today. I'm getting to know this new pick up.


Is this a snoke flake dial?


----------



## fish70




----------



## Maddog1970

This on the bracelet for today&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Switched up natos


----------



## parklanephil

Here we go!


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to a Borealis nato


----------



## tinman143

Half Moon Bay.


----------



## brash47

Somebody stop me!!!! I'm having an expensive year.....

I've got the next watch picked out already after this one.....

Lady Snowflake for the wife for our 30th Anniversary
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing these two today...

Left wrist;










Right wrist;










Had an oem clasp put on the US1450 on my _Speedmaster_;










René


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Wearing these two today...
> 
> Left wrist;
> 
> View attachment 15976935
> 
> 
> Right wrist;
> 
> View attachment 15976936
> 
> 
> Had an oem clasp put on the US1450 on my _Speedmaster_;
> 
> View attachment 15976938
> 
> 
> René


Pulling a Schwarzkopf very nicely René

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a nice week-end 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ4YpfsqWJM/


----------



## EightEyes

Shazoo757 said:


> Is this a snoke flake dial?


It isn't quite the same as a Snowflake... This is the "Spring" watch from the Grand Seiko "Seasons" collection. It's inspired by cherry blossoms, so it has a different texture, and is pinkish in color.


----------



## Teeuu

I fully intended to switch out for the weekend but I can't bring myself to take this off. Oh well... Just shows I made the right choice when I bought it, I guess...


----------



## EightEyes

Back to the Railmaster for the 4th.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😀😊🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Titan II

Happy 4th of July to our neighbo(u)rs to the south.🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸 Enjoy your celebrations and be safe.



















René


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View attachment 15978461


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

1


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## SaMaster14

Panarai for the 4th!


----------



## swissra




----------



## Jtope




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Happy 4th of July to our neighbo(u)rs to the south. Enjoy your celebrations and be safe.
> 
> View attachment 15978433
> 
> 
> View attachment 15978434
> 
> 
> René


Thanks René!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## brash47

SaMaster14 said:


> Panarai for the 4th!


Ooooo, i want one of those

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

brash47 said:


> Ooooo, i want one of those
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


The watch, the pool, or the floats?? Haha


----------



## brash47

The watch!!! The pool!! The floaties!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy 4th y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toys4dlr

Keeping the 4th of July smoker fire going. Happy 4th









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern




----------



## Maddog1970

Belated happy 4th to my southern neighbours&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday!! Have a great week ahead.



















René


----------



## brash47

Fun pics for the day while I put this one through a wear test.






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This one today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## iaymnu

This old thing


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

semmern said:


> View attachment 15979696


Super cool shot! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

iaymnu said:


> This old thing


That's such a cool watch!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## vianouche1




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Haven't been able to take this one off!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Haven't been able to take this one off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jelly









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> I'm jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Haha! I was very fortunate to have been able to get ahold of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jonzo

Constellation 35









Sent from my M2012K11AG using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

AT on a Borealis tropic&#8230;..dial on this is crazy!
















Hmmmmm, not sure what I did with the pics&#8230;..oh well!


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today;










@Maddog1970 Congrats on the AT, Clayton!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toys4dlr

My old school electric blue at work with my older school HP 12c









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the bracelet and trying to chill prior to the England - Denmark game&#8230;&#8230;.⚽???????⚽


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## navjing0614

Afternoon delight. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Maddog1970 said:


> Back on the bracelet and trying to chill prior to the England - Denmark game&#8230;&#8230;.️??????️
> View attachment 15984282


Congratulations. Nice watch. I actually owned one but had to let go as I couldn't get a perfect fit on my wrist. 
Looks good on you though. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

&#8230;off topic, but after a 55yr drought&#8230;..YYYYYEEEESSSSSSSS!


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## navjing0614

Under the Costco lights. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## smokyrich




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

FL bound with NATO strap.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

7 day wear test complete. This is a very comfortable watch and garners compliments. It's very comfortable on the Vanguard rubber strap, the Crafter Blue was too stiff and thick for my tastes.

Accuracy is not bad at all.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

OEM NATO still on from the 4th&#8230; Cheers all - have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for today


----------



## brash47

Today is fun watch day....























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

NTTD doing a great job.


----------



## brash47

Skitalets said:


> NTTD doing a great job.


someday.......


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Ti today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

FL 








At its natural habitat.


----------



## chriscentro

You can find me on Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Maddog1970

AT


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_ for me today;



















Have a great week, everyone!

René


----------



## nseries73

#speedytuesday #wotd


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_;










René


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So have you decided to stick with the blue and move the gilt dial on, Francisco?

René


----------



## fskywalker

Titan II said:


> So have you decided to stick with the blue and move the gilt dial on, Francisco?
> 
> René


Yes René, the black / guilt has been sold.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Old school cool


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teeuu

Snapped a photo for another thread so gotta spread it around...


----------



## Maddog1970

Off brand today, Casio MR-G G2000HB


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

Picked up today......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## brash47

kasemo said:


> Picked up today......
> View attachment 16001146
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


How heavy was it!!!! Back ok?

Kidding.....congrats on a beautiful acquisition.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Another MR-G today, this time. B2000b


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## JustAbe

Getting ready for the Tokyo 2020 Olympics (that did not take place in 2020)!! The SS Apollo 11 50th Anniversary (unofficial) or the "Rising Sun"!!


----------



## JustAbe

On the wrist!! 😉


----------



## OBB1044

For first time in life I changed strap by myself and now realy happy with Watchbandit premium sailcloth strap.


















I used original springbars from braclet, hope that will not be problem as they looked more solid then ones I recived with strap


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SSingh1975

Just did a 14 hr shift at the hospital so enjoying both my PO and Green Label whiskey on the rocks !


----------



## OBB1044

Slightly better lightning today on ferry ride.


----------



## tenurepro

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zukertort opening is weak but the Aqua Terra is strong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

A little something special for this Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Checking in ✔👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Skitalets

Man, I've waited too long to get a Hirsch Robby for this watch. Perfect.


----------



## Titan II

Picking up my folks and heading to my sister's for a braai and some lekke boerwors. Wearing the _Railmaster;








_

René


----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Omega Fois + Forstner endlinks & Ed White 321 bracelet 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Took a day trip to San Francisco today. Last time I went there about just before CA re-opened from the 14 months of pandemic lockdown. Crowds are back and SO SO SO MANY tourists (in a good way). This same spot was a ghost town when I visited last year and today, it was back in full force with street performers, ferrys to Alcatraz Island, SF bay, etc. But so was the traffic and one hour driving around to find $39 parking . Enjoyed some cold beer, sourdough crab chowder and beautiful SF views!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Dynamic on the wrist today.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2 Ultraman on this beautiful sunny morning,


----------



## jkpa

Two Masters of Speed ❤😍


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday!


----------



## Titan II

I'll join in on _Seamaster_ Sunday with my Heritage _300 _(Is that what they're calling it these days?)...Gen. 1;



















René


----------



## Birddog1

My latest addition.


----------



## iaymnu

SMPc 36.25mm


----------



## Titan II

iaymnu said:


> SMPc 36.25mm


Beautiful!! Fits like a glove.??

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This for today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

Double post!


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for me also!

&#8230;..was never on my radar, but got it in a trade and gotta say I am a little infatuated with it&#8230;..perfect size and symmetry, great dial colour and aesthetics, strap monster!


----------



## Titan II

Another _Railmaster_ here...60th Anniversary Edition;










René


----------



## corry29

Dark Side of the Moon

Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard

my question is, how does that cordura/leather strap hold up the many things Ryan Reynolds goes through in the movie ?


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Hanging in the rain.


----------



## 2premo

kicking back


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks;



















René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks;
> 
> View attachment 16010650
> 
> 
> View attachment 16010652
> 
> 
> René


Space Cowboy


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Space Cowboy


Hahaha!! Yes sir!!🚀🤠👍

René


----------



## sickondivers

*G-Shock #Square







*


----------



## Maddog1970

Aqua Tera today


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_ for me today;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Mpnunes




----------



## 2premo

Mpnunes said:


> View attachment 16013538


had one of those years ago, nice watch


----------



## Mpnunes

2premo said:


> had one of those years ago, nice watch


This one belonged to my Dad. He bought it in the early 70s and passed it on to me. Just did a full restore at Omega and it came back looking like the day he bought it 50 ish yrs ago! Really happy with it


----------



## om3ga_fan

Early flight today &#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## masbret

Speedy on Artem strap today!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I don't often wear my _Speedmaster_ on a Thursday;



















but today just felt like a Sthpeedy Thursday.

René


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Paxman

Day off for a college tour for my youngest. Starting with a nice walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle and my AT.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Diego-SR3




----------



## SSingh1975

Been stuck with 12-14 hr shifts at work recently. My daily "poison". (14 yr Oban whiskey)


----------



## Mpnunes

Sticking with this


----------



## SaMaster14

Goodnight (good morning?) all!


----------



## Skitalets

Dinner tonight. No Omega because I was at lodge and the wearer of the GMT asked me to wear my Reverso engraved with the square and compasses.


----------



## Titan II

_'57 Railmaster Reissue_ for me today;



















Have a great Sunday, y'all!!

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Headed to meet up with a fellow watch enthusiast and talk watches over some food and a beer! I'll be wearing the Seamaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Still with this one, as I don't rotate everyday. But after a few days I move to another one.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK

Lunch time


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Rodentman said:


> Still with this one, as I don't rotate everyday. But after a few days I move to another one.
> 
> View attachment 16020838


I am thinking of purchasing this one. The black dial version has really grown on me. Such a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial;_










René


----------



## swissra




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

The Legend, on Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## laplumej01

Back home from Omega service center. Had miss-aligned hour hand. All work covered under warranty. Like having a new watch. 

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## brash47

It started off as Speedie Tuesday....but then turned into SLA037, 140TH Anniv. day. This just arrived!!

I've wanted a MM300 for a long time. Not called the MM300 anymore, but deep down, we know it is. This one seemed like a very good one to pick up.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sapphire...no thank you


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## anonymousmoose

No watch for me today. In bed sick

My daughters wristshot


----------



## Maddog1970

Off brand with my Superocean


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That grey Nato from the Trilogy Speedmaster is also a great summer look for the Trilogy Seamaster


----------



## Heithel




----------



## fgarian




----------



## anonymousmoose

Rarely, the light just hits it right


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SMP







*


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fish70

Started with this.










Then FedEx came by with this.


----------



## Titan II

fish70 said:


> Started with this.
> 
> View attachment 16027762
> 
> 
> Then FedEx came by with this.
> 
> View attachment 16027763


Congratulations on your new _Seamaster 300m_!! Did you buy on rubber, or was the rubber an addition? Enjoy!!

René


----------



## fish70

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new _Seamaster 300m_!! Did you buy on rubber, or was the rubber an addition? Enjoy!!
> 
> René


I bought it on rubber. I would have rather had the bracelet but when AAFES had its one day sale they didn't offer that model. The rubber is very nice though.


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## Titan II

fish70 said:


> I bought it on rubber. I would have rather had the bracelet but when AAFES had its one day sale they didn't offer that model. The rubber is very nice though.


Ah...got it. From the posts Ives read here, it sounds like you got an amazing deal. Well done.

I was just curious because I saw you had a bracelet on the Speedy you posted, and was wondering why you wouldn't buy on bracelet. Makes sense now. Thanks!

René


----------



## BeauR

Using my matching pen today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My other fave. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Back on the bracelet for the first time this year.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BeauR said:


> Using my matching pen today.
> View attachment 16027877
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What bracelet is that? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Back to the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## matkinson814




----------



## alex79

This guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16027727
> 
> 
> René


Rene, 
Just a great post and pic mate.
Stella stuff
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Today's morning-espresso wrist-companion ....I'm amazed by how the hesalite crystal continues to surprise me.


----------



## Jagamov




----------



## masbret

First time in the ocean for my SMP!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

DaveandStu said:


> Rene,
> Just a great post and pic mate.
> Stella stuff
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave! That's kind of you to say. Once in awhile I get lucky.🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## Titan II

MrZoSo said:


> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking combo.🤠👍

René


----------



## Heithel




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SinCity




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Stunner! This is one of the coolest, most unique dials Omega makes. How do you like it on the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunner! This is one of the coolest, most unique dials Omega makes. How do you like it on the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Definitely love the bracelet. I did buy the rubber strap on the side, but have yet to switch it out!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrZoSo

Titan II said:


> That's a nice looking combo.🤠👍
> 
> René


Thanks. I have the SS bracelet but this is just so lite and prefect for the summer. Most will consider it sacrilege, but i love it.


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster Sunday;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

AT Seamaster Sunday!


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


>


Congrats on getting the World Timer back in the collection. And a new one to boot...😲👍

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> Congrats on getting the World Timer back in the collection. And a new one to boot...
> 
> René


My AD definitely did right by me! Very happy all around (minus the initial problem, of course! Haha)


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheHun said:


> SM
> View attachment 16033879


I could go for that burger and fries with an extra side of Seamaster right now!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

surf4hours said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Birddog1

After a couple weeks now, it's all I hoped it'd be.


----------



## Prof_James

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I could go for that burger and fries with an extra side of Seamaster right now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Side of Seamaster with katsu curry...in case you're still hungry...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Holy cow!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## seminolsito




----------



## fiskadoro

Railmaster


----------



## Sugman

This one for today...


----------



## Maddog1970

DSotM


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Couldn't resist another one  have a great gents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

What else but The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;










And a little closer;










René


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## MackyP




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Miklos86

2+ months Omega owner, first WRUW.


----------



## Practical Orb

trying something new today....


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Practical Orb said:


> View attachment 16038204
> 
> 
> trying something new today....


Looks fantastic! Great pairing.


----------



## Maddog1970

My idea of "grab and go" heaven&#8230;&#8230;.full TI, gets GPS/MB6/Bluetooth time, tough solar&#8230;..MRG G2000HB&#8230;.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Titan II

Wearing my _Seamaster 300MC, _purchased back in 2015;



















René


----------



## wakemanna4

Wearing my new arrival today


----------



## brash47

The reflective edges of the pieces in this watch.....























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

It's a SpeedyPro "Ed White" 321 for me today, on Omega's Velcro strap. I've tried it on the long, thin Velcro strap that came in the box, but it's too uncomfortable for me. This single-pass, lined Velcro model is great though. Fits the ethos of the watch, imho.


----------



## MackyP




----------



## semmern

I love my Railmaster!


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Changed up









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for today&#8230;.on a single pass Borealis Bond nato


----------



## MackyP

Still in honeymoon phase


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ for me as well today;










René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The best, most underrated dial in the Diver lineup, IMO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> The best, most underrated dial in the Diver lineup, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the best. I deem it so....my word, my law!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Double Post


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA043 for today&#8230;..TGIF!


----------



## bassplayrr

It's a relatively infrequent non-Omega day for me. It's Friday, so I'm going for a bit of that Magnum PI look with denim, a Hawaiian shirt, and a Pepsi.


----------



## navjing0614

This sometimes finds its way to my wrist. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

navjing0614 said:


> This sometimes finds its way to my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Amazing! Most beautiful watch I've seen in a long while!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

My 4 dollar walmart find!









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

GS today. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

MrZeke said:


> Amazing! Most beautiful watch I've seen in a long while!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Off to New York for a week!


----------



## SMPc

Vintage for me today


----------



## MackyP




----------



## JimmyBoots

Gonna take it easy today and make myself a wallet. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Little colder here in Seattle today. After like 2 months with not a single day of rain, we got a very little bit this morning.

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Omega Ref 135.042 Admiralty


----------



## dss1_watch

Poolside today


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

I think there's been some kind of misunderstanding of what the "What Are You Wearing" thread is. 🤪🤣

René

*Reported


----------



## Sugman

Sorry...I'm wearing something a little less exciting than the internet chick, above, looking for a boyfriend.


----------



## mario24601

Omegas are on vacation today. Digging this old little Zeno.


----------



## roddypeepa

Titan II said:


> I think there's been some kind of misunderstanding of what the "What Are You Wearing" thread is.
> 
> René
> 
> *Reported


Spoilsport  most aesthetically pleasing photo I've seen on trf since Padi showed how his SD holds up to abuse for 30 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Titan II

roddypeepa said:


> Spoilsport  most aesthetically pleasing photo I've seen on trf since Padi showed how his SD holds up to abuse for 30 years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm?...now you have me curious.

René


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

deepsea03 said:


> Omega Ref 135.042 Admiralty


OM Goodness!! I may have to find one of these. That is stunning WOW!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Titan II said:


> I think there's been some kind of misunderstanding of what the "What Are You Wearing" thread is. 🤪🤣
> 
> René
> 
> *Reported


Imagine if every member posted a behind shot of what they are wearing!!!


----------



## BundyBear

This one for the weekend.


----------



## deepsea03

brash47 said:


> OM Goodness!! I may have to find one of these. That is stunning WOW!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you and have a great week


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

BundyBear said:


> Imagine if every member posted a behind shot of what they are wearing!!!


I think I'd probably go blind. 

Rene


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

Monday (ick), so that makes it "Dark Side of the MoOnday" for me&#8230;.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

This one for me today;










Have an awesome week, everyone!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerp

Just back from a service! Omega replaced all hands and crystal plus gaskets.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Monday (ick), so that makes it "Dark Side of the MoOnday" for me&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 16048565
> View attachment 16048566


So good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

officerp said:


> Just back from a service! Omega replaced all hands and crystal plus gaskets.
> View attachment 16048846


Which reference is this beauty please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Weber time  
Steak timed with 38 mm Christopher Ward Trident Pro GMT on a colareb strap. Cheers all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerp

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Which reference is this beauty please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's 3594.50


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

officerp said:


> I think it's 3594.50


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## OBB1044

One from -2 floor AKA garage


----------



## MackyP




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## TheGent

Jetrider said:


> View attachment 16050482


Love that leather NATO!


----------



## Jetrider

TheGent said:


> Love that leather NATO!


Atelier Du Cuir&#8230;superb!


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


That domed crystal gives the new 300 a nice warmth.

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;




























René


----------



## TheGent

Jetrider said:


> Atelier Du Cuir&#8230;superb!


I need one of those - did you buy from eBay?


----------



## Jetrider

TheGent said:


> I need one of those - did you buy from eBay?


Contact him via Instagram. He's making the best bespoke leather NATO's I've seen. Substantial thickness and top notch construction. His prices are great too.


----------



## TheGent

Jetrider said:


> Contact him via Instagram. He's making the best bespoke leather NATO's I've seen. Substantial thickness and top notch construction. His prices are great too.


Brilliant - thanks so much!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MackyP




----------



## Maddog1970

Citizen GPS diver for today&#8230;.


----------



## SSingh1975

Only Omega..


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial ;_




























René


----------



## sickondivers

*#AT #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Castron

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttnpt00




----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for today&#8230;..


----------



## Smithsj716

I can't seem to take this thing off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

I just had a lady wearing a Yachtmaster compliment me on my "beautiful watch". I'm wearing my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today:



















René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> I just had a lady wearing a Yachtmaster compliment me on my "beautiful watch". I'm wearing my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today:
> 
> View attachment 16054180
> 
> 
> View attachment 16054182
> 
> 
> René


She knows what's up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> She knows what's up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes she does. I should have gotten a picture of the Yachtmaster. Maybe next time...I'm sure I'll see her again.

René


----------



## maguirejp

Titan II said:


> I just had a lady wearing a Yachtmaster compliment me on my "beautiful watch". I'm wearing my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today:
> 
> View attachment 16054180
> 
> 
> View attachment 16054182
> 
> 
> René


And, here is another compliment on that beautiful watch. Cheers


----------



## Titan II

maguirejp said:


> And, here is another compliment on that beautiful watch. Cheers


Thanks, fellow Canuck! Very kind of you.

René


----------



## MackyP

Ttnpt00 said:


> View attachment 16053022


Very Nice! What strap is this?


----------



## chopy_ro

Hi 'mega fans, i need your help to identify the right crown for my watch !
I have also opened this thread asking the same question, but i didn't have much luck, so i hope i'll have an answer here.

I'm happy because i have just purchased my first Omega, and it took me some time because I didn't want it to be "an Omega", I wanted "the Omega" with the quintesential "pie pan" dial. It took me some time to convince myself buying it because at this point it is the most expensive watch I have, and it also took me some time to find a decent looking one at a resonable price. The crown it's not original, and since this is the flagship of my collection(not the Longines Flagship 😅), I just can't stand having an inapropriate crown. The pictures are from the ebay listing, I have't received the watch yet.
Going back to the question...what crown should it have ? I guess it is decagonal, but I can't be sure, i've read the "clover crown" is also an option . What dimensions sould it have (tube, stem) ? Is anyone selling a "corect one"? Someone told me the crown should be solid gold, but since the watch is gold capped, I find it hard to belive.
This is the ebay listing , it may help answering my many questions.
Any info is apreciated, thank you in advance!

PS: Bezel should be 14k solid gold ? Is there anything else i should know about the watch ?


----------



## MackyP

Smithsj716 said:


> I can't seem to take this thing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting to like this now especially with your last picture. What brand is this and how do you think it will compare with this? Pics of your deployant pls..









19mm 20mm Unique Beads of Rice Watch Bracelet Greek Omega - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by UniqueSelling has 303 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Oct 10, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## 5959HH

Titan II said:


> I just had a lady wearing a Yachtmaster compliment me on my "beautiful watch". I'm wearing my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today:
> 
> View attachment 16054180
> 
> 
> View attachment 16054182
> 
> 
> René


At one time I owned both a contemporary 40mm Railmaster and the 1957 Railmaster Reissue.


















At the time I owned both I decided to take a couple of comparison pictures. Although both are Railmaster watches neither looks or wears the same.










Today I'm wearing my only remaining Railmaster on its OEM SS bracelet but will switch back to a strap sometime this fall.


----------



## Titan II

5959HH said:


> At one time I owned both a contemporary 40mm Railmaster and the 1957 Railmaster Reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time I owned both I decided to take a couple of comparison pictures. Although both are Railmaster watches neither looks or wears the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm wearing my only remaining Railmaster on its OEM SS bracelet but will switch back to a strap sometime this fall.


Of all the dial variations of the contemporary _Railmaster_ you're variant is the one I like best.

Beautiful tool watch! Enjoy!

René


----------



## 5959HH

Titan II said:


> Of all the dial variations of the contemporary _Railmaster_ you're variant is the one I like best.
> 
> Beautiful tool watch! Enjoy!
> 
> René


Thanks @Titan II but I'm not so sure that your Railmaster LE is not superior to my non LE version. In fact my only negative regarding your LE version is 19mm lugs, hence more difficult to match with straps. Otherwise I prefer yours over mine.

As I recall you're also into Seiko's as I am too.









Awhile back I bought this SLA033 that has 19mm lugs.









Very recently I bought this SLA049 that has 20mm lugs. Both "Willard's" are limited editions and both share the same higher grade 8L35B movements. I think the 033 case is only 1mm greater than that of the 049, although the latter's appearance and the way it wears on the wrist is different than that of the former. Anyhow it's surprising the degree of difference 1mm at the lugs makes. Otherwise the differences are more subtle.

However differences between the 40mm Railmaster non LE and the 39mm Railmaster LE are not as subtle. In fact the two appear to be completely different watches.


----------



## Titan II

5959HH said:


> Thanks @Titan II but I'm not so sure that your Railmaster LE is not superior to my non LE version. In fact my only negative regarding your LE version is 19mm lugs, hence more difficult to match with straps. Otherwise I prefer yours over mine.
> 
> As I recall you're also into Seiko's as I am too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awhile back I bought this SLA033 that has 19mm lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very recently I bought this SLA049 that has 20mm lugs. Both "Willard's" are limited editions and both share the same higher grade 8L35B movements. I think the 033 case is only 1mm greater than that of the 049, although the latter's appearance and the way it wears on the wrist is different than that of the former. Anyhow it's surprising the degree of difference 1mm at the lugs makes. Otherwise the differences are more subtle.
> 
> However differences between the 40mm Railmaster non LE and the 39mm Railmaster LE are not as subtle. In fact the two appear to be completely different watches.


I actually only had one Seiko in the past, and that was a SKX007 that I gifted to my uncle.

I definitely _love_ my _Railmaster_. When I referred to the contemporary model I meant the other dial configurations of your watch.

The only thing I think I would change on mine if I could would be to have it as a manual wind movement. Even so, I think it's perfect.

René


----------



## rickvarnadoe

My Seamaster on an Uncle Seiko bracelet (came on the blue rubber)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttnpt00

MackyP said:


> Very Nice! What strap is this?


Horus straps.


----------



## SSingh1975

I call my smp the "Nato monster"!!


----------



## 5959HH

Titan II said:


> I actually only had one Seiko in the past, and that was a SKX007 that I gifted to my uncle.
> 
> I definitely _love_ my _Railmaster_. When I referred to the contemporary model I meant the other dial configurations of your watch.
> 
> The only thing I think I would change on mine if I could would be to have it as a manual wind movement. Even so, I think it's perfect.
> 
> René


Well I should have looked up your information before weighing in. Since I have a preference for no date watches, the only two left for me as possibilities are the 124060 Submariner and the SM300 also both very recently updated.


















When I was recently at Timeless, I tried on this SM300 and was impressed with the way it hugged my wrist. I particularly like the jumping hour hand function that the Railmaster doesn't have.


----------



## Smithsj716

MackyP said:


> Starting to like this now especially with your last picture. What brand is this and how do you think it will compare with this? Pics of your deployant pls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19mm 20mm Unique Beads of Rice Watch Bracelet Greek Omega - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Watch Bands & Straps item by UniqueSelling has 303 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Oct 10, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Brand is Staib. For just short of $200 I think it's a bargain compared to an OEM bracelet. I may actually prefer the Staib's fitment due to sizing coming from micro adjustments on the clasp rather than an adjustable buckle. In my experience the OEM type fitment can sometimes cause issues in how the clasp balances on the middle of the wrist.

While I was concerned I'd the clasp being too chintzy it's actually quite robust in person and fits the rest of the watch perfectly.

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/p...-mesh-watch-bracelet-polished-stainless-steel

Clasp shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

New (to me) nato strap for the speedy.


----------



## MackyP

Dressing down today


----------



## TheRealDCA

5959HH said:


> When I was recently at Timeless, I tried on this SM300 and was impressed with the way it hugged my wrist. I particularly like the jumping hour hand function that the Railmaster doesn't have.


I'm holding out hope that they release the Seamaster 300s with white markers, indices, lume, etc. The yellow, fauxtina look just isn't my cup of tea. The design is great otherwise.


----------



## 5959HH

TheRealDCA said:


> I'm holding out hope that they release the Seamaster 300s with white markers, indices, lume, etc. The yellow, fauxtina look just isn't my cup of tea. The design is great otherwise.


You're not the only one who doesn't care for what you perceive as the "fauxtina" look although what I perceive as beige markers doesn't bother me in the least.

























When the weather starts to cool I'll switch from OEM SS bracelet to this 20/20 Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II custom strap that contrasts well with the dial. To me this strap transforms the watch head.









I will say the beige markers do contrast well with the SM300 Bronze Gold model, and the pictures don't really do justice to how fantastic this iteration appears up close and when worn.


----------



## TheRealDCA

5959HH said:


> You're not the only one who doesn't care for what you perceive as the "fauxtina" look although what I perceive as beige markers doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> When the weather starts to cool I'll switch from OEM SS bracelet to this 20/20 Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II custom strap that contrasts well with the dial. To me this strap transforms the watch head.
> 
> I will say the beige markers do contrast well with the SM300 Bronze Gold model, and the pictures don't really do justice to how fantastic this iteration appears up close and when worn.


Different strokes for different folks. I'm certainly not throwing shade; just hoping someone from Omega reads the forums and takes note!

That strap looks great on that watch! Very rustic, old school vibes. Both really work together. I'll have to check Greg Stevens out.

Very true for any watch, I think. Pictures online can only do so much. Seeing the Speedmaster in person swayed me to the Hesalite. Some folks prefer the scratch resistance of the sapphire, but the Hesalite won me over in how good the dial looks. I have seen the "beige" watches in person, but only on steel cases. I'll keep my eye out for the gold.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy for me today;



















René


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Seamaster 300









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## deepsea03

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS has been my daily companion for the last couple of weeks.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

usmc_k9_vet said:


> FOIS has been my daily companion for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on the brown leather. What strap is that?


----------



## MackyP




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheRealDCA said:


> Looks great on the brown leather. What strap is that?


Thank you. This is the standard Omega strap and pin buckle that come on this model - the First Omega in Space. It's a very simple strap and buckle, but then that's part of the appeal of it. I think it really let's the watch do the talking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sunday vibes 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday, with my silver/blue handed AT


----------



## Titan II

I'll join in on _Seamaster_ Sunday with my _'57 Railmaster Reissue_;










René


----------



## john64

Nice to get this back on my wrist today. 
1964 Seamaster DeVille









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> Seamaster Sunday, with my silver/blue handed AT
> 
> View attachment 16060016


Very nice AT. Recently purchased one on rubber strap. Couldn't wait any longer and tried it on a leather strap


----------



## brash47

Not getting enough wrist time lately...









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Swapped the mesh for a black rubber strap.


----------



## 2premo

Breitling Steelfish, Illusione Ultra 8, Husqvarna 360 "time" to enjoy my evening cigar while looking at Watchuseek


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

For today...and maybe tomorrow...and...


----------



## Maddog1970

It is MoOnday, so Dark Side it is&#8230;..


----------



## MackyP

Speedy Monday?


----------



## Heithel




----------



## nick10




----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This has become my favorite watch and it is everything I thought I didn't like - manual wind, "small", chronograph, leather strap, pin buckle, closed case back, no date. I now like or love every one of these individual features.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

An old, hand-cranker this evening:


----------



## navjing0614

This today. Have a good day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## semmern

Speedy for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap


----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


> An old, hand-cranker this evening:


_That_ is a beauty!!🤠👌

René


----------



## liwang22

Love the new movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legendary _Moonwatch_ today. Happy Speedy Tuesday!










I had the day off work yesterday and paid a visit to the local AD to try on some watches and wish a happy birthday to a friend and sales associate.

He and his wife welcomed their first child 9 months ago and his parents will be visiting from abroad to meet their grandson. For his birthday I gave him a bottle of Veuve Clicquot to toast the occasion.

He surprised me with a gift if his own;










...an OMEGA two-watch travel pouch that he received in 2018 when visiting OMEGA in Bienne for a training session.



















It was a nice visit, and we managed to chat about watches and the latest goings-on in the industry. I also made a point of trying on two of the three finalists for the next spot in my watch box...the _Globemaster_ and the 43.5mm _Planet Ocean_. Sorry, but I didn't take any pictures.

Anyway, enough rambling. Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## TheHun

Double post


----------



## jascolli

I was walking in the Oaks Mall in Gainesville FL on Sunday. Looked in the window of a jewelry store and saw this pre owned Aqua Terra for sale. Turns out it belonged to the USA Olympic Gold Metal swimmer Caeleb Dressel. It was given to the medal winners in the 2016 Rio games. He said it was just sitting in a drawer at his house, so he traded it in when he was getting his wedding band resized. Anyway, I couldn't pass it up. So here it is on me!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## cybercat

Off brand day today. An old radio-controlled Seiko earlier for air-conditioner installation & big clean-up afterwards, just changed to my 2016 JLC Master Control ready for a nice dinner later


----------



## SSingh1975

I'm a remote worker since the pandermic and finally going back to office today after 5 months (to do a interview ..I'm part of the interview panel). So officially my Omega's first office outing !!


----------



## Maddog1970

AT today&#8230;..


----------



## K42

Waiting for curbside delivery with the 1987 Speedmaster.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

K42 said:


> Waiting for curbside delivery with the 1987 Speedmaster.


It is so cool to me that you can wear a watch that's 34 years old and it is still instantly recognizable and the design and style haven't changed much to this day. Awesome Speedy!

I'm wearing my FOIS today in the nice Seattle sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Good day, all! I hope you're all having a good week so far.

I'm sporting the _Railmaster_ today;










I had a nice conversation this morning with a gentleman in my store after I noticed he was wearing a 36mm ROLEX Datejust with fluted bezel on a Jubilee bracelet.

He told me that he received it from his father as a gift on his 50th birthday. Well, what a coincidence! I just happened to be wearing my _Railmaster_ which I received as a gift on _my_ 50th birthday. The only difference is that I had to buy the _Railmaster _for myself.

I guess it's Datejust day today. As I was composing this I just had another customer...a woman this time...walk in with another Datejust with fluted bezel on a Jubilee bracelet in what appeared to be 34mm.

I'm sure that won't be the last ROLEX today.

René

Addendum: Not 10 minutes later and a young lady comes in wearing a white dial, stainless steel Daytona. Paul Thorpe is correct...the Daytona looks killer on a young lady's wrist. WOW!!

I better hit " Post Reply" or I'll be doing this all day.


----------



## navjing0614

So photogenic. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap


Now your cookin with grease, looks terrific!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Theamathter Thursday;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

SMP for me today&#8230;.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS at the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Prof_James

Reasonably new Seamaster 300 on sailcloth strap!


----------



## Maddog1970

Hi beat Seiko SLA039 for today&#8230;..TGIF!


----------



## MackyP

First time ever for me and SMP ON nato..


----------



## bassplayrr

I was able to sneak out of the office early today, which means it's time for a joy ride in one of the fun cars. Given the color spec (white/papaya/Burton blue) of the 675 I can't NOT wear the Big Blue. Bonus pic of the matching Omega key chain too.


----------



## MackyP

bassplayrr said:


> I was able to sneak out of the office early today, which means it's time for a joy ride in one of the fun cars. Given the color spec (white/papaya/Burton blue) of the 675 I can't NOT wear the Big Blue. Bonus pic of the matching Omega key chain too.
> 
> View attachment 16071062
> 
> View attachment 16071066


Baller!


----------



## bassplayrr

MackyP said:


> Baller!


 Maybe before all of the man-child toys. Haha! Certainly less so now.


----------



## DaveandStu

top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Relaxing with my trusty Aqua Terra in a hammock up in the mountains this weekend.

Finally starting to feel somewhat better, recovering from surgery last week.

And in the midst of selling our place in SoCal, packing everything up and moving the family up to Seattle for a new job starting next month.

In the midst of so much change, stress, and chaos... I really appreciate these moments of calm and rest with a favorite watch. There's something about them that help keep you present in the moment, don't you think?

I hope everyone else is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MackyP

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 16073149
> 
> 
> Relaxing with my trusty Aqua Terra in a hammock up in the mountains this weekend.
> 
> Finally starting to feel somewhat better, recovering from surgery last week.
> 
> And in the midst of selling our place in SoCal, packing everything up and moving the family up to Seattle for a new job starting next month.
> 
> In the midst of so much change, stress, and chaos... I really appreciate these moments of calm and rest with a favorite watch. There's something about them that help keep you present in the moment, don't you think?
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a wonderful weekend!


Probably my fave AT. Very nice!


----------



## MackyP

Just kicking it at home not doing anything. Perfect day for me


----------



## SaMaster14

New acquisition alert!


----------



## MackyP

Switched it up for the evening..


----------



## bassplayrr

Tried talking my wife into watching all of the Bond films (again). After some negotiation, she agreed to only the Daniel Craig films. We all know why, but I'll take it! 

Matching the PO2500 to Casino Royal tonight!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

bassplayrr said:


> Tried talking my wife into watching all of the Bond films (again). After some negotiation, she agreed to only the Daniel Craig films. We all know why, but I'll take it!
> 
> Matching the PO2500 to Casino Royal tonight!
> View attachment 16073472


I try to get my girlfriend to watch all of the Lord of The Rings with me. She absolutely cannot stand them. Doesn't like Gollum one bit.

Nice PO! Casino Royale is probably my favorite of the Daniel Craig ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## bassplayrr

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I try to get my girlfriend to watch all of the Lord of The Rings with me. She absolutely cannot stand them. Doesn't like Gollum one bit.
> 
> Nice PO! Casino Royale is probably my favorite of the Daniel Craig ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully my wife enjoys LOTR enough to let me watch those. She's not a Bond fan at all, but thanks to DC she'll let me watch the newer ones. I'm a huge Skyfall fan (hence the poster on the wall), but CR is a near 2nd for me.

And thanks! I picked this one up off of a friend several years ago for super cheap as it was beat to hell. I had Nesbits do a full restoration a couple of years back (their work is amazing) and it's now one of my favorites. Such an underrated watch.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## vianouche1

Wearing this one in Geneva, Switzerland (Bain des Paquis)


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## john64

Obligatory '10 to 2' shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Sunday, sunset reflections ~


----------



## nick10




----------



## Maddog1970

AT today&#8230;&#8230;.slow weekend getting ready for 2 weeks off work!

yard work today, then Costco tomorrow and then the gym&#8230;..
Tuesday thru Friday going to Sooke, on Vancouver island&#8230;..then back home for the weekend, then off Tuesday thru Friday to Gibsons, on the Sunshine Coast, this time at dog approved accommodation with Miss Kilo&#8230;..

weather looks to be good, love the coast and not at work!










Miss Kilo&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> AT today&#8230;&#8230;.slow weekend getting ready for 2 weeks off work!
> 
> yard work today, then Costco tomorrow and then the gym&#8230;..
> Tuesday thru Friday going to Sooke, on Vancouver island&#8230;..then back home for the weekend, then off Tuesday thru Friday to Gibsons, on the Sunshine Coast, this time at dog approved accommodation with Miss Kilo&#8230;..
> 
> weather looks to be good, love the coast and not at work!
> 
> View attachment 16074562
> 
> 
> Miss Kilo&#8230;&#8230;
> View attachment 16074564


That's a good looking combo you have going there, Clayton.?? Well, two good looking combos...the watch and the strap, and the watch and Miss Kilo. She's a real beauty.

Are you going to stop by Molly's Reach in Gibsons to do some beachcombing while you're there?

René


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster_ Sunday;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's a good looking combo you have going there, Clayton.?? Well, two good looking combos...the watch and the strap, and the watch and Miss Kilo. She's a real beauty.
> 
> Are you going to stop by Molly's Reach in Gibsons to do some beachcombing while you're there?
> 
> René


Mrs Maddog says "absolutely" to beachcombing at Molly's Reach!

&#8230;..to be clear, I just drive, Mrs Maddog does the planning part!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Mrs Maddog says "absolutely" to beachcombing at Molly's Reach!
> 
> *&#8230;..to be clear, I just drive, Mrs Maddog does the planning part!*


So much wisdom!!

René


----------



## brash47

Back on steel









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> AT today&#8230;&#8230;.slow weekend getting ready for 2 weeks off work!
> 
> yard work today, then Costco tomorrow and then the gym&#8230;..
> Tuesday thru Friday going to Sooke, on Vancouver island&#8230;..then back home for the weekend, then off Tuesday thru Friday to Gibsons, on the Sunshine Coast, this time at dog approved accommodation with Miss Kilo&#8230;..
> 
> weather looks to be good, love the coast and not at work!
> 
> View attachment 16074562
> 
> 
> Miss Kilo&#8230;&#8230;
> View attachment 16074564


My AT says hi to Ms Kilo


----------



## yogik_yo

2254.50 On newer SMP rubber strap, fits and looks great IMO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

yogik_yo said:


> 2254.50 On newer SMP rubber strap, fits and looks great IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this case have the same dimensions as a 90s series Bond? And this is the newest rubber?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

brash47 said:


> Does this case have the same dimensions as a 90s series Bond? And this is the newest rubber?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I think so. The full size bond series are 20mm at lug. I have tried this strap on 2531.80 as well and it fits great. Yes, this is the newest rubber that comes on 42mm SMP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Wow! That dial is nuts!! Awesome shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Sugman

This one for today...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side MoOnday&#8230;&#8230;.off to Costco!&#8230;&#8230;..wish me luck, I hate Costco!


----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Titan II

Wearing the _1957 Railmaster 60th Anniversary _today.

In the sun;










In the shade;










Have a great week, everyone!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow! That dial is nuts!! Awesome shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The "sunburst" grey is awesome!!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark Side MoOnday&#8230;&#8230;.off to Costco!&#8230;&#8230;..wish me luck, I hate Costco!
> 
> View attachment 16076574


Good luck! I hate (going to) Costco as well. Love their products, just don't like walking through the giant warehouse. Girlfriend loves that place 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Met up with a couple of other WIS and it was a Speedy kind of night. I wore my FOIS, one wore the new sapphire sandwich on bracelet, and my buddy just picked up his sapphire sandwich on leather strap that he just got yesterday through AAFES.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Took day off from work so I can enjoy red wine and homemade pork burrito.


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

T


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## jkpa




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MackyP




----------



## navjing0614

Hello everyone.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Aaaand it's Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MJM

IG @tatsandtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## yisrael42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maddog1970

Sooke harbour, a blurry SMP and a local resident&#8230;.


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on D22


----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Maddog1970

Up and ready to explore with the SMP&#8230;..perfect "one" vacation watch!


----------



## chocolates




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## MackyP

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Titan II

Still loving this one;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## navjing0614

Caps choice for the day. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewProggie

Just received my Erika's in green with white strip:


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ for me today;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fish70




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## TheHun

Randy's


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

These 4 this week ~


----------



## TheRealDCA

NewProggie said:


> Just received my Erika's in green with white strip:


I love the Speedmaster on a bracelet for the relaxed and refined look, but I equally love it on a NATO or similar strap (like yours from Erika's) because it transforms into a tool watch. It wears both looks perfectly.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> _Railmaster_ for me today;
> 
> View attachment 16083991
> 
> 
> View attachment 16083996
> 
> 
> René


You are gonna end up costing me a few thousand followed by wrath of my Mrs.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## jascolli




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> You are gonna end up costing me a few thousand followed by wrath of my Mrs.


Once it's all said and done you'll thank me. 🤠 

Rene


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jagamov




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## SSingh1975

Weekend smp vibes !!


----------



## MackyP

@Monterey Ca for some clam chowder


----------



## Titan II

I'm wearing my _Seamaster 300MC_ today. The first picture was taken last night as it sat on the nightstand waiting for its turn.




























Hope you're all having a good weekend so far.🤠👍

René


----------



## SSingh1975

Where at? My 2 week vacation is coming up end of this month and going to Vegas, then dropping my kid off to UCSC and staying in Monterey for 2 nights !! Cheers.



MackyP said:


> @Monterey Ca for some clam chowder
> View attachment 16088235


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> Where at? My 2 week vacation is coming up end of this month and going to Vegas, then dropping my kid off to UCSC and staying in Monterey for 2 nights !! Cheers.


I'm from the SF Bay Area. Just went to the wharf for lunch. Best chowder for sure! Dropping off kid to UCLA soon too!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

It's a Speedy kinda Sunday today;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Weelllllll&#8230;..was away last week , and off again tomorrow for a couple of days on the Sunshine Coast&#8230;&#8230;watch rotation is shot to poop, so grabbed one of my fave Seiko's for today - SLA043 - at 39mm, it's my smallest watch, and was convinced that I would never grow to like it&#8230;.but it has weazeled its way into my heart!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## jkpa




----------



## MackyP




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Maddog1970

Ready to hit the road again, off to the Sunshine Coast!

Mrs Maddog has planned it all out, Miss Kilo is ready to go - reminds me a lot of when we travelled with our human kids back in the 90's&#8230;..bed, toys, treats!

A Seiko wins out as the vacation watch, with the stellar SLA039 strapped and ready to go!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Ready to hit the road again, off to the Sunshine Coast!
> 
> Mrs Maddog has planned it all out, Miss Kilo is ready to go - reminds me a lot of when we travelled with our human kids back in the 90's&#8230;..bed, toys, treats!
> 
> A Seiko wins out as the vacation watch, with the stellar SLA039 strapped and ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 16091400


You'll be passing me by on your way to the ferry.

Too bad the weather has turned. Have a great time!!

René


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ for me today;










Have a great week, all!

René


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## roddypeepa

*car is in the car wash in neutral

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That's it for August, I guess, but the sun has returned


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MuckyMark

Maddog1970 said:


> Ready to hit the road again, off to the Sunshine Coast!
> 
> Mrs Maddog has planned it all out, Miss Kilo is ready to go - reminds me a lot of when we travelled with our human kids back in the 90's&#8230;..bed, toys, treats!
> 
> A Seiko wins out as the vacation watch, with the stellar SLA039 strapped and ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 16091400


Spent a lot of time on the Sunshine Coast, especially Sakinaw Lake, enjoy!


----------



## iaymnu

Seamaster 36mm. Finally can get a drink after working 3 shifts in the ER.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

The PloProf shipped with the newer Black rubber (no text on the new ones) and asked the OB to order the older orange as another option


----------



## Lu..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## KevinPacey

wilfreb said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That blue just pops! Looks like it matches the fit too love to see it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern




----------



## yogik_yo

Classic JB SMP on a cheap $5 nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

SMP today. Never fails to impress me.


----------



## Cod Holliday

My beloved......................... she strapped it on me and said yes. I am still tearful when I think of that day.


----------



## Titan II

I'm wearing the _'57 Railmaster Reissue_ today...my Friday;










This watch looks nice in the sun;










...but I just love it in the shade and shadows;










Have a good rest of your week, everyone.

René


----------



## yogik_yo

SMP 2254.50 on newer deployant rubber strap made for 42mm SMP but it fits perfectly fine on this 41mm SMP, paired with cheap after market clasp.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

PO... The littleish one!









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

This watch can stop traffic


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Grab and go Friday for me, with a list of "honey-doos" from Mrs Maddog&#8230;&#8230;.Seiko solar gps ocean cruiser&#8230;.


----------



## samson66

My favorite watch in my collection










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## navjing0614

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Digmac

Trying out the new scoop. A service is definitely on the to do list, thinking Nesbit's since they aren't terribly far away. It's a surprisingly modern watch size wise. Love the bullseye dial. It's light and comfortable, a great fit.


----------



## CPRwatch

Starting the day off with the Ultraman,


----------



## dancl82




----------



## Ryan1881

yogik_yo said:


> SMP 2254.50 on newer deployant rubber strap made for 42mm SMP but it fits perfectly fine on this 41mm SMP, paired with cheap after market clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've read so many places this would not work as the lug holes would not line up with the strap, Have you done any modifications? What's the part number for the strap? Thanks.


----------



## SaMaster14

Wearing Speedy Racing; eating Chilaquiles!


----------



## Teeuu

After full service it's gaining less than 2spd. I'm very fond of this watch.


----------



## Titan II

It's Saturday night, so I'll be making dinner for the folks. Mom always likes a little something-something for dessert, so I made her some apple crumble to have with ice cream;










Hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.

René


----------



## NewProggie

With a strap from Damasko


----------



## Titan II

Observing _Seamaster_ Sunday with my _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_, purchased February 14, 2016;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

DSotM&#8230;.


----------



## MackyP

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Not very much laboring going on









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Labour Day to my Canadian compatriots!🇨🇦 And Happy Labor Day to my American neighbours!🇺🇸



















René


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Date was right when I wound it. Pretty unusual.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday!! The Legend today;



















René


----------



## Ryan1881

yogik_yo said:


> SMP 2254.50 on newer deployant rubber strap made for 42mm SMP but it fits perfectly fine on this 41mm SMP, paired with cheap after market clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, Have you done any modifications for it to fit? Changed the spring bars to thinners ones or enlarged the holes on the strap?


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy! (Disclaimer: I wasn't wearing the watch during my workout, haha)


----------



## yogik_yo

Ryan1881 said:


> Hello, Have you done any modifications for it to fit? Changed the spring bars to thinners ones or enlarged the holes on the strap?


No, I used the same spring bars that I use for bracelet. No modification on strap or lug needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Can't take this off my wrist. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

SM300MC;




























René


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food. Login • Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

New Strap - this one from Cascadia Strap Co.


----------



## rising.sun

Getting close to the end of the workday.


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

My Friday today...🕺Wearing the _60th Anniversary Railmaster_;



















René


----------



## surf4hours

150th Anniversary SMP









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

A deal came my way earlier that was too good to pass up....last watch of the year....OFFICIALLY.
























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> A deal came my way earlier that was too good to pass up....last watch of the year....OFFICIALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## tenurepro

Love the speedy - my go to watch now. That morning wind-up ritual is something they I really enjoy - a bond maker for sure. And mine is running amazingly accurate. 
















While I really liked the US 1450 bracelet / I couldn't resist putting it back on the CB horween leather&#8230; custom alligator strap from
Aaron combat straps incoming  cheers and happy Friday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Relo60

😊👋🏼👋🏼😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mikegtr

bumming around the house today in this.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

mikegtr said:


> bumming around the house today in this.
> View attachment 16113414


Sheesh. Wearing a tuxedo to go with that.... at home!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## mikegtr

brash47 said:


> Sheesh. Wearing a tuxedo to go with that.... at home!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's either this or my speedy and I haven't put this on since the speedy came in.


----------



## brash47

Lol, love it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


How are you liking this one so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I can't take it off. It weighs nothing, sits nice "in" the wrist, has the mm300 style adjustable clasp, and as always spring drive is mesmerizing to watch. 

When I was looking at Sea Dwellers....this came up and I had to have it instead. 

5 day power reserve and due to its lightness, I don't feel it on the wrist. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Taking in the view at Crater Lake, Oregon with the Railmaster.


----------



## yisrael42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> I can't take it off. It weighs nothing, sits nice "in" the wrist, has the mm300 style adjustable clasp, and as always spring drive is mesmerizing to watch.
> 
> When I was looking at Sea Dwellers....this came up and I had to have it instead.
> 
> 5 day power reserve and due to its lightness, I don't feel it on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's awesome. It looks great. I like the power reserve indicator. Definitely a model you don't see everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin T.




----------



## bagle

Cartier Roadster XL


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Three days straight&#8230;Chose this for the weekend getaway too. Great all-around piece!!


----------



## SaMaster14

Golfing today!


----------



## semmern




----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_ for me today;



















René


----------



## tinman143

SaMaster14 said:


> Golfing today!


Nice watch. Are you not concerned about the shock from golfing?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

On the river today. Seamaster Saturday. Awesome day! Awesome watch!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It's 9/11, of course we're training.


----------



## rising.sun

semmern said:


> View attachment 16115373


A beauty. Nice choice on the strap, too.


----------



## Titan II

Whipped up a batch of chilli today;










René


----------



## Nutbeem

Seamaster 300&#8230; growing on me every day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Nutbeem said:


> Seamaster 300&#8230; growing on me every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope it doesn't get any bigger!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

Happy Sunday










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

And so begins another work week for me, on a rainy Sunday morning. Happy to be back at work after another busy weekend.

I'm wearing my _Railmaster_ today;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14

tinman143 said:


> Nice watch. Are you not concerned about the shock from golfing?


Nope! Have never had a problem with any of my Omegas, although I don't take the Worldtimer out golfing more for fear of scratching the polished steel


----------



## SaMaster14

Nutbeem said:


> Seamaster 300&#8230; growing on me every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This angle really differentiates the watch from the previous model reference. Nice shot!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## deepsea03

this is the beginning of a big game week so I felt a little Orange and Blue would be appropriate


----------



## Swiss_Artisan




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Titan II

Swiss_Artisan said:


> View attachment 16118522





chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


A couple of _great_ photographs. Well done!!??

I love the NATO on the white dial, and that photo of the blue dial shows exactly why no one beats OMEGA at doing blue.

René


----------



## Titan II

Going out of synch of the regular rotation today. Giving the _Speedmaster_ a warm-up for tomorrow;




























Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## K42

Riding the Aqua Terra into the new week.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Back in the office after an excellent week of vacation in Jackson Hole, Wyoming










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> View attachment 16120599


In my opinion, this has to be the best iteration of the Aqua Terra, and the most photogenic watch _ever_. No matter the environment, the lighting, the angle...it always manages to shine. I hope to be lucky enough to own one some day. Great photo, CH!!??

@solesman Dan, I think you made a big mistake letting this one go.?

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday...










René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> In my opinion, this has to be the best iteration of the Aqua Terra, and the most photogenic watch _ever_. No matter the environment, the lighting, the angle...it always manages to shine. I hope to be lucky enough to own one some day. Great photo, CH!!??
> 
> @solesman Dan, I think you made a big mistake letting this one go.?
> 
> René


Agreed. I have watches that are perhaps nicer but this one has somethinig special. The size, the balance, the vertical teak, the date window. Its subdued but shines when it needs to. The applied markers and logo really sparkle when light hits them and the entire dial just wakes up.

I have no idea why Omega thought it was good idea to move on from this. I feel very fortunate to own this, got it in almost new condition, heck even the clasp stickers were still on.

I don't think @solesman cares too much he has other Omegas that are just as nice


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Who loves their precision instruments  happy speedy Tuesday everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

A truly amazing timepiece. It's so weightless I forget it's on....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> In my opinion, this has to be the best iteration of the Aqua Terra, and the most photogenic watch _ever_. No matter the environment, the lighting, the angle...it always manages to shine. I hope to be lucky enough to own one some day. Great photo, CH!!
> 
> @solesman Dan, I think you made a big mistake letting this one go.
> 
> René


Haha! Nah, I had one twice so no mistake now. It's a great watch, but not what I'm about nowadays personally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## sleepyhead123

Feeling a bit pale and tired today.


----------



## Titan II

Wearing this one today;




























René


----------



## ronhan

De Ville








Regards, Ron


----------



## JustAbe

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## MackyP

70 years? Transferrable? lol


----------



## TheRealDCA

Speedmaster and a sleepy office dog.


----------



## Titan II

Time sure is flying by. It's the end of another work week for me. Now the hard work begins.

Ending my week with the _1957 Railmaster Reissue_;



















Enjoy the rest of your week, and the approaching weekend. Stay safe, everyone!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Enjoying the Railmaster a lot this week. Pelikan M625 Aubergine fountain pen in the background too. 🖋


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## SaMaster14

These two today!


----------



## Prof_James

Was wearing it, but took it off for a more artistic perspective...


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## GregBe

Aqua Terra again today. Only watch I brought with me on a 4 day trip, and it really is a GADA watch that can be worn in any situation.









Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

It's Saturday here, which means I'm personal chef to the parents today. On the menu today for brunch is French toast with scrambled eggs, and chilli for dinner. I made a batch of chilli for myself last weekend and dad asked if I would make them chilli as well. As the weather is cooling off here I think a little bread pudding with custard for dessert is in order.

My sous chef today;










René


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

OMEGA's Master Chronometer Co-Axial movements are phenomenal!! I last set my _60th Anniversary Railmaster_ 84 days ago and it's 20 seconds slow as of right now. That's an average of 0.238 sec/day.










René


----------



## Maddog1970

It's Sunday, so a SMP for me&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Knives and Lint

Vintage (birth-year) De Ville hand-winder dress watch today as I just chill at the pad and watch some football. It serves me well as my around the house fuzzy robe watch after throwing it on a perlon. It has a bit of dial damage, but at $60 on the Bay (a while back) I couldn't resist.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Roy Hobbs

GADA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

1957 broad arrow on a Fortner flat link&#8230;oh, that's the pup in the back ground?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jkpa

Been hyped on CW lately with two new arrivals but it's good to remember who the king is.


----------



## Titan II

Master Co-Axial Monday;



















Have a great, all!

René


----------



## crazybywatches

Follow me in IG: watches_n_food









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

Had this about three weeks: BB58 on Taikonaut bracelet. Couldn't abide the rivet bracelet at the AD, so bought it on the leather strap with the excellent deployant clasp. Still, I much prefer a bracelet.


----------



## Titan II

iinsic said:


> Had this about three weeks: BB58 on Taikonaut bracelet. Couldn't abide the rivet bracelet at the AD, so bought it on the leather strap with the excellent deployant clasp. Still, I much prefer a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16132217


Good to see you posting here again, Rob! It's been awhile. Enjoy your new BB 58!!

René


----------



## iinsic

Titan II said:


> Good to see you posting here again, Rob! It's been awhile. Enjoy your new BB 58!!
> 
> René


It _has_ been a while, and I've missed it. Still struggling to figure out the new site design. 😔


----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko has me firmly in its grasp lately.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Titan II

iinsic said:


> It _has_ been a while, and I've missed it. Still struggling to figure out the new site design. ?


Hang in there, it'll come.

Looking forward to more posts from you on the future.

All the best!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rising.sun

This has been locked on the wrist as of late&#8230;


----------



## brash47

rising.sun said:


> This has been locked on the wrist as of late&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16132680


As it should be! In fact, put a key lock on it!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

Heading to work, "but first, coffee."









(Timing my parking meter)


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this&#8230;..


----------



## Cod Holliday

Maddog1970 said:


> Tuesday, so this&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16133773


Have you assigned watches to weekdays? Perhaps good, takes away the thinking. For folks like me with young family, that's a blessing


----------



## Titan II

In recognition of Speedy Tuesday I'm wearing my _Speedmaster Professional_ today;



















René


----------



## sleepyhead123

I like pies.


----------



## Maddog1970

Cod Holliday said:


> Have you assigned watches to weekdays? Perhaps good, takes away the thinking. For folks like me with young family, that's a blessing


i try real hard to go:


Seamaster sunday
Darkside MoOnday
speedy Tuesday
Stumbling and bumbling for the rest of the week!

but with renos and a promo at work, my rotation is in taters right now, so I take what I can get!


----------



## BeauR

My favorite Speedmaster









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Broke the stranglehold of Grand Seiko for a day....phew!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## swissra

SaMaster14 said:


> Heading to work, "but first, coffee."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Timing my parking meter)


Your picture makes me want to get one.


----------



## brash47

swissra said:


> Your picture makes me want to get one.


Yes I need some coffee too 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

brash47 said:


> Yes I need some coffee too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I want the watch too😆


----------



## Maddog1970

Rainy Wednesday, so with my rotation up in the air right now, seemed like a great day for the Dark Side&#8230;.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Chezbeeno

Pretty much alternate between my 300mc and this Pro Master diver these days. It largely depends on whether I will be coaching kids or not haha









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

swissra said:


> Your picture makes me want to get one.


Coffee? Or the Speedy Racing?


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

SaMaster14 said:


> Coffee? Or the Speedy Racing?


Lol the speedy.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

It's the last day of my work week today. I'm looking forward to the weekend. Wearing the SM300MC today;










Have a good rest of the week, everyone!

René


----------



## Teeuu

Still wearing the Planet Ocean I had on last night when I went to see Herbie Hancock. Great show. This textured strap is a "Bass" from Rios1931.


----------



## navjing0614

Good afternoon everyone. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Aqua Terra is getting into the rotation today. Wound and ready for an early weekend. ?


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Giving my omegas the day off 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Maddog1970

SMP today


----------



## swissra

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16137342


The lighting makes it look like solid gold.


----------



## King_Neptune

swissra said:


> The lighting makes it look like solid gold.


 🤣 I'm really bad with a camera!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## tenurepro

Got a new custom strap for my speedy. Such a versatile watch. Been on my wrist for the past month non stop. That daily morning winding ritual is a bond maker for sure! Cheers and have a great evening.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tenurepro said:


> Got a new custom strap for my speedy. Such a versatile watch. Been on my wrist for the past month non stop. That daily morning winding ritual is a bond maker for sure! Cheers and have a great evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man he makes NICE stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Grab yo pitchforks and tridents&#8230; The date is wrong!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That big boy is so cool!

Edit to ask - is this the 46.9mm version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Yes it is. It just doesn't wear big

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## mikegtr

using the chronograph for its intended purpose. Timing sprinklers.


----------



## navjing0614

With the new hybrid barton strap. I like it. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## brash47

Simple sport watch today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tenurepro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks so good with that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I did a 5 hour detail on the truck today;










I was wearing the SM300MC;










Today was actually the _Railmaster_'s turn in the rotation, so I switched it up later in the afternoon;










René


----------



## tenurepro

And a little Soirée change up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> And a little Soirée change up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodness gracious, that's absolutely _stunning_!!!

Enjoy the soiree!

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> I did a 5 hour detail on the truck today;
> 
> View attachment 16142595
> 
> 
> I was wearing the SM300MC;
> 
> View attachment 16142596
> 
> 
> Today was actually the _Railmaster_'s turn in the rotation, so I switched it up later in the afternoon;
> 
> View attachment 16142597
> 
> 
> René


Truck looks great. Watches look even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Truck looks great. Watches look even better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Eric!! ? ?

Rene


----------



## tenurepro

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That looks so good with that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The dark navy and the black play well together!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Goodness gracious, that's absolutely _stunning_!!!
> 
> Enjoy the soiree!
> 
> Rene


Thanks René&#8230; things are slowly returning back to what they were, which gives me an opportunity to wear the tresor dress watch more often. It's got a classic vibe to it that I really love. Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlpjwright

GMT Master 16750 - 1985


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tenurepro said:


> Thanks! The dark navy and the black play well together!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. That's an Aaron Bespoke, correct? I could go through the gallery on his website all day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Globemaster back on Eulit perlon. After all experiments I think that perlon (but only Eulit) is best for me


----------



## fish70




----------



## King_Neptune

tenurepro said:


> And a little Soirée change up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite Omegas.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing the Speedy on a rainy Sunday morning in Vancity;










I think yesterday was the last of the summer like weather we're going to see here. With the rain coming down, and the wind picking up, it looks like fall weather is upon us.










Enjoy what's left if the weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## Titan II

oso2276 said:


> Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


Beauty!!🤠👌

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Wearing the Speedy on a rainy Sunday morning in Vancity;
> 
> View attachment 16143575
> 
> 
> I think yesterday was the last of the summer like weather we're going to see here. With the rain coming down, and the wind picking up, it looks like fall weather is upon us.
> 
> View attachment 16143577
> 
> 
> Enjoy what's left if the weekend, everyone!
> 
> René


Agreed. Down here in the Seattle area we are going to start getting the rain!

Not last night though



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## brash47

K9....That's a great background picture. You realize with that beautiful sunset and surrounding, you're about to have an alien monster drop in....

It's always a picture perfect setting that gets it....sorry bro. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Agreed. Down here in the Seattle area we are going to start getting the rain!
> 
> Not last night though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots and sunset Too??


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Relo60 said:


> Great shots and sunset Too


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

The one that always stops me from thinking I might want a sub.


----------



## tenurepro

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Agreed. Down here in the Seattle area we are going to start getting the rain!
> 
> Not last night though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow / love that sunset! Great watch and strap combo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Wearing the Speedy on a rainy Sunday morning in Vancity;
> 
> View attachment 16143575
> 
> 
> I think yesterday was the last of the summer like weather we're going to see here. With the rain coming down, and the wind picking up, it looks like fall weather is upon us.
> 
> View attachment 16143577
> 
> 
> Enjoy what's left if the weekend, everyone!
> 
> René


Love the pocket shot of the speedy &#8230; you have to tell me the secrete recipe for pocket shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tenurepro said:


> Wow / love that sunset! Great watch and strap combo too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

King_Neptune said:


> One of my favorite Omegas.


A bit more eye candy then ! Love the delicate dial, and the view from the case back is also gorgeous. I especially like the contrast between the decorated bottom plate, the rose gold bridge and the silicon balance spring. Cheers 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

tenurepro said:


> A bit more eye candy then ! Love the delicate dial, and the view from the case back is also gorgeous. I especially like the contrast between the decorated bottom plate, the rose gold bridge and the silicon balance spring. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear this one from 2004.


----------



## tenurepro

Lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

tenurepro said:


> And a little Soirée change up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------



## navjing0614

This again today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Maddog1970

Starting my week off with the "golf" AT&#8230;.


----------



## Titan II

Another Master Co-Axial Monday. I'm going with the _Seamaster 300MC_ today;










René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your arm looks like it's part of a holy relic in a movie lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Alex_TA said:


> Yes sir


Good gosh Omega makes some fabulous timepieces. Their marketing department is sound asleep however.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Here's mine today...


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## brash47

Just some quartz I had laying around.....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks!!



















René


----------



## tenurepro

Speedy Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Teeuu

The other watches hardly get any wrist time since getting this one back from full service.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Tfardy

And that is my first Omega. Close to NOS condition, Seamaster Jubilee bought in 1985 by the previous owner. Love it! Perfect fit for my small wrist.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Strap cutting day


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

Tracking flight time with the 3861 Speedy.


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Wearing orange today...honouring National Day for Truth & Reconciliation;










René


----------



## soufiane

Piloting my VFR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

MackyP said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 16081231


Very much so indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Have a good weekend people...









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf and Gracie


----------



## d55124

“New Moon” on Fluco Barenia leather


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Time for watch themed lunch. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## fiskadoro

Silver Railmaster


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

39.5mm blue PO.


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## fish70




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## weklund




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16156862
> 
> 
> View attachment 16156863
> 
> 
> René


Not even going to try to match “Rene -King of the pocket shot”, so a Railmaster resting on the arm of my recliner!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Not even going to try to match “Rene -King of the pocket shot”, so a Railmaster resting on the arm of my recliner!
> 
> View attachment 16156908


Ha!! Thanks, Clayton! You're too kind. 

I can't remember who, but a member asked me the "secret" to taking good pocket shots. I use my SAMSUNG Galaxy 8 for all my pictures. The specific procedure is going to be different for different phones. On my Galaxy I can hold my finger on the object on the screen and that will narrow the focus to that object. Then I just fire away.

The most difficult part, and the part that I would consider the "secret", is finding a comfortable position to hold the phone that will allow you to: frame the picture nicely, use the on-screen focus function, and keep the phone and your body very still. That's pretty much it really.

If whoever asked about the secret to pocket shots reads this, please let me know so I don't have to go find your post to answer your question. I'm sorry I didn't get around to answering before.

René


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed Sunday!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## mark2828




----------



## d55124

New SM on cordura strap


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## ayeteael

Desk diving.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Ha!! Thanks, Clayton! You're too kind.
> 
> I can't remember who, but a member asked me the "secret" to taking good pocket shots. I use my SAMSUNG Galaxy 8 for all my pictures. The specific procedure is going to be different for different phones. On my Galaxy I can hold my finger on the object on the screen and that will narrow the focus to that object. Then I just fire away.
> 
> The most difficult part, and the part that I would consider the "secret", is finding a comfortable position to hold the phone that will allow you to: frame the picture nicely, use the on-screen focus function, and keep the phone and your body very still. That's pretty much it really.
> 
> If whoever asked about the secret to pocket shots reads this, please let me know so I don't have to go find your post to answer your question. I'm sorry I didn't get around to answering before.
> 
> René


That was me - THanks Réne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Giving the seamaster some wrist time…. She’s been loosing the competition to the speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> That was me - THanks Réne
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right! Now I remember...a fellow Canuck.

I hope the tip helps. Looking forward to seeing your pocket shots.

René


----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> Right! Now I remember...a fellow Canuck.
> 
> I hope the tip helps. Looking forward to seeing your pocket shots.
> 
> René


I’ll give it a shot tomorrow… just double checking - you are essentially framing this blind … that is, you not using the selfie cam ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS and OG











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> I’ll give it a shot tomorrow… just double checking - you are essentially framing this blind … that is, you not using the selfie cam ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll DM you and explain more clearly.

Rene


----------



## mikegtr

got a new inexpensive leather strap from Amazon.


----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## tenurepro

Practicing my Réne inspired pocket shots - gym pants and all 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Man that dial is absolute fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

No Time to Not Wear an Omega


----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## soufiane

Digi head today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Man that dial is absolute fire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s very unique! A sleeper in the Speedy lineup!


----------



## Titan II

It's the _Seamaster 300_'s turn in the rotation today;



















I'm finally getting some significant scratches on the bracelet. It's not that I want my bracelet scratched up, but I don't baby my watches. I don't mistreat them either. I just wear them and let life leave it's marks...like it does on me personally. I think it gives watches a nice lived-in look to have some scars;










Have a great day, all! Be well!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> It's the _Seamaster 300_'s turn in the rotation today;
> 
> View attachment 16163000
> 
> 
> View attachment 16163002
> 
> 
> I'm finally getting some significant scratches on the bracelet. It's not that I want my bracelet scratched up, but I don't baby my watches. I don't mistreat them either. I just wear them and let life leave it's marks...like it does on me personally. I think it gives watches a nice lived-in look to have some scars;
> 
> View attachment 16163006
> 
> 
> Have a great day, all! Be well!
> 
> René


Agreed. I don’t baby mine either, nor do I beat them. I like your line - “I just wear them and let life leave it’s marks…like it does on me personally.” Couldn’t agree more. The marks I see on my watches just remind me what I’ve enjoyed them through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Baby it’s cold outside











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Same watch as yesterday, but decided to change out the straps.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

A rare Speedie Pro for me today


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Finally reconnected with this one. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

navjing0614 said:


> Finally reconnected with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Looking good!

Is that a US bracelet? If so, what clasp do you use? 

Would love to adapt such a classic bracelet to the new and micro adjustment improved OEM clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

wakemanna4 said:


> View attachment 16145477


Why on earth did Omega steer away from this design? Absolutely silly … so much nicer than the current POs. That’s one thing that irritates me about Omega… they don’t let their designs earn “iconic” status because they switch too often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

BogdanS said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Is that a US bracelet? If so, what clasp do you use?
> 
> Would love to adapt such a classic bracelet to the new and micro adjustment improved OEM clasp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello BogdanS. Yes it's a US bracelet and changed to Omega clasp from the bay to complete the old and classic look. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

navjing0614 said:


> Hello BogdanS. Yes it's a US bracelet and changed to Omega clasp from the bay to complete the old and classic look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Sorry, not sure what u mean by “clasp from the bay”. 
Did you fit the new Omega ratcheting clasp? 









You could maybe share a picture with the ensemble? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golf Nut

Fresh purchase 2 days ago.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

mjrchabot said:


> Why on earth did Omega steer away from this design? Absolutely silly … so much nicer than the current POs. That’s one thing that irritates me about Omega… they don’t let their designs earn “iconic” status because they switch too often.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Rene


----------



## navjing0614

BogdanS said:


> Sorry, not sure what u mean by “clasp from the bay”.
> Did you fit the new Omega ratcheting clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could maybe share a picture with the ensemble?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clasp from e bay. 
Here it is. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lu..




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So classy and elegant!!🤠👍👍

René


----------



## tenurepro

Thanks Réne… glad that I get to enjoy this watch a bit more with things slowly opening up… 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## clarosec

Meant to grab the Yema Yachtingraf to go work from the boat. Oops.


----------



## navjing0614

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Busy, busy vacation week for me, finishing off the back garden patio and buying a new vehicle!

so, today’s wear is a MR-G G2000HB, to match my new gun metal Nissan Rogue SV AWD!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SaMaster14

NTTD premiers in the US, today


----------



## mikegtr

Got a generic snoopy style strap to try for a while before I decide to drop the money on a real one.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

It was a beautiful day




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Busy, busy vacation week for me, finishing off the back garden patio and buying a new vehicle!
> 
> so, today’s wear is a MR-G G2000HB, to match my new gun metal Nissan Rogue SV AWD!
> 
> View attachment 16167281
> View attachment 16167282


That's a nice vehicle...but what does Miss Kilo think of it??

René


----------



## soufiane

Green Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

That’s why I can’t wear hesalite:


----------



## john64

Happy weekend everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's a nice vehicle...but what does Miss Kilo think of it??
> 
> René


Have a full waterproof seat cover in the back and a ramp for her Majesty - she blessed it with her wetness the first rainy morning of ownership - new car smell replaced by wet dog smell!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Ryan1881

Alex_TA said:


> That’s why I can’t wear hesalite:


So do you not have anti reflective coating to worry about ?


----------



## Alex_TA

Ryan1881 said:


> So do you not have anti reflective coating to worry about ?


Somehow external AR on my AT was not scratched in 6 years, except one spot: when the watch had too hot meeting with a wall.


----------



## brash47

Put it on for some wrist shots. The mesh was on backorder for so long...it looks amazing on this watch.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Have a full waterproof seat cover in the back and a ramp for her Majesty - she blessed it with her wetness the first rainy morning of ownership - new car smell replaced by wet dog smell!


Hahaha...I _love_ it!!

René


----------



## Titan II

At my folks' place, and cooking them a meal. Any guesses as to what's on the menu tonight?










I'm wearing the _Seamaster 300MC Master Co-Axial Chronometer_ today;










René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> At my folks' place, and cooking them a meal. Any guesses as to what's on the menu tonight?
> 
> View attachment 16169645
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the _Seamaster 300MC Master Co-Axial Chronometer_ today;
> 
> View attachment 16169646
> 
> 
> René


I don’t have a specific guess, but it looks like it’s going to be damn good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 😀😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rising.sun

Fall weather brings out the fleece jacket…


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## brash47

Still stuck on this one....
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## dancl82

Monday morning sun


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rising.sun

Hello, Monday


----------



## Titan II

Waiting for NTTD to begin. It's been a long wait 



















René


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## BeauR

Taking the Aqua Terra out for the first time in months  Thinking of buying the rubber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kevintari




----------



## Titan II

rising.sun said:


> Hello, Monday
> 
> View attachment 16172576


That's a great shot!! And I like the shirt as well.

Rene


----------



## vianouche1

The Sub at home in Geneva Switzerland


----------



## BogdanS

brash47 said:


> Still stuck on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Oh, this one…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Titan II said:


> That's a great shot!! And I like the shirt as well.
> 
> Rene


Greatly appreciate that, Rene. Cheers


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## BadMedicine

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## BogdanS

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Titan II said:


> That's a nice vehicle...but what does Miss Kilo think of it??
> 
> René


She probably chose it for MD..he is a best mate best friend 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

At work today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This is by far the easiest watch to take photos of.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Titan II

First dusting of snow on the mountains this morning. Wearing the _Railmaster_;










René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## tas1911

Speedy Racing on a OEM grey side of the moon gator strap…


----------



## Cod Holliday

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16176430


Stunner


----------



## BeauR

Aqua Terra









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

Speedy GMT…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tas1911 said:


> Speedy GMT…
> View attachment 16178360


You’ve got me looking hard at the black dial or white dial. How do you like yours? It looks awesome. I would do like you did and throw it on a nice leather strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagle




----------



## tas1911

usmc_k9_vet said:


> You’ve got me looking hard at the black dial or white dial. How do you like yours? It looks awesome. I would do like you did and throw it on a nice leather strap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the Broad Arrow Speedmasters, and the additional GMT complication just makes them even more desirable.
This particular Speedy came on a stainless band, but as you mentioned, I like the look and feel of a nice strap, with an Omega deployment clasp. So I recommend grabbing one of these beauties, either black or white dial, or both!


----------



## Titan II

bagle said:


>


Nice!!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Yessssss!!! It's my Friday.



















René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tas1911 said:


> I really like the Broad Arrow Speedmasters, and the additional GMT complication just makes them even more desirable.
> This particular Speedy came on a stainless band, but as you mentioned, I like the look and feel of a nice strap, with an Omega deployment clasp. So I recommend grabbing one of these beauties, either black or white dial, or both!


Right on. It is very tempting. There’s a lot to like! Definitely agree with you about a deployant clasp on an Omega strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Titan II said:


> First dusting of snow on the mountains this morning. Wearing the _Railmaster_;
> 
> View attachment 16176786
> 
> 
> René


That domed crystal…love it.


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Brey17 said:


> That domed crystal…love it.


The crystal on this first gen. is _slightly_ domed, but not to the extent of the new SM300.

I think the splash of light on the crystal makes the it look more domed than it really is.

René


----------



## Brey17

Titan II said:


> The crystal on this first gen. is _slightly_ doomed, but not to the extent of the new SM300.
> 
> I think the splash of light on the dial makes the crystal look more domed than it really is.
> 
> René


I was wondering. I had not noticed it before and your photo made it stand out. I went and dug this out after seeing your photo.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

swissra said:


> View attachment 16179012


So much better with a matte ceramic bezel.🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Brey17 said:


> I was wondering. I had not noticed it before and your photo made it stand out. I went and dug this out after seeing your photo.
> 
> View attachment 16179030


Now _that_'s a domed crystal!!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Pizza and a brownie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## TheRealDCA

Titan II said:


> The crystal on this first gen. is _slightly_ doomed,


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## swissra

Titan II said:


> So much better with a matte ceramic bezel.🤠👌
> 
> René


It’s liquidmetal.


----------



## Titan II

swissra said:


> It’s liquidmetal.


An extract from an article titled, "Planet Ocean: The Full Story of Omega's Iconic Modern Dive Watch", from A Blog to Watch...

"A lot has been said about the technique and development process of Liquidmetal, but I quickly want to explain its purpose. As a malleable protective alloy applied over the ceramic bezel, it not only strengthens the ceramic and prevents discoloration, but it also seeps into the engraved indices and numerals (see above image of a Rolex Submariner bezel demonstrating this). Above is an image of the bezel on a ceramic Rolex Submariner that saw a lot of, let’s say, “indelicate” use for several weeks and the accumulation of particles and dirt in the engraved parts of the bezel show clearly. Below that is an image of a Liquidmetal bezel on my Planet Ocean which totally avoids this. Having worn both pieces extensively, I really learned to appreciate the superiority of the Omega bezel due to this material.

It’s nothing new anymore, but Liquidmetal is quite simply a titanium alloy which is the result of a mixture of various metals including zirconium and nickel. Liquidmetal is very elastic and malleable so when it is used with ceramic (in this case on the Planet Ocean bezel) it results in a more durable and attractive bezel than would be produced by a simple ceramic bezel. Of course, Omega isn’t the first to have proprietary materials technology incorporated into bettering their ceramics. The most notable example here would be Rolex and their use of Cerachrom.


How is Liquidmetal utilized? Well, Omega starts with the ceramic base of the bezel which is created by making a ring of zirconium oxide and plastic, the latter of which is removed in the 1,000-degree baking process. The purpose of the plastic is to give the ceramic ring its distinctive color, which Omega was making in black, blue, and white for the Planet Ocean line at this point. (It would be a little longer until they could achieve other colors such as orange in a Liquidmetal ceramic bezel.) After this process, the ceramic bezel ring is fitted into the rotating bezel mechanism, cut, polished, and laser engraved with markers and numerals.

After this is when the Liquidmetal comes into play, with a thin ring of the material placed and compressed onto the ceramic bezel through a heating and pressure process. Next is the process I really want to see done in person one day. At this point, there is just an unrefined layer of melted Liquidmetal on the ceramic bezel which has also seeped its way into the laser-engravings. Because ceramic and Liquidmetal have different properties and melting temperatures, Omega can now polish off the excess Liquidmetal and have a beautifully finished bezel that is stronger, more corrosion resistant, and more resistant to color fading."



Essentially, they start with an already fabricated *ceramic* *bezel* which is coated in Liquidmetal. The Liquidmetal also fills in the lazer-cut diving scale, and then all excess LM is polished away to create a smooth transition between the ceramic of the bezel and the Liquidmetal filled diving scale. To me, I would call that a ceramic bezel coated with Liquidmetal. Your opinion may differ.

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> An extract from an article titled, "Planet Ocean: The Full Story of Omega's Iconic Modern Dive Watch from A Blog to Watch...
> 
> "A lot has been said about the technique and development process of Liquidmetal, but I quickly want to explain its purpose. As a malleable protective alloy applied over the ceramic bezel, it not only strengthens the ceramic and prevents discoloration, but it also seeps into the engraved indices and numerals (see above image of a Rolex Submariner bezel demonstrating this). Above is an image of the bezel on a ceramic Rolex Submariner that saw a lot of, let’s say, “indelicate” use for several weeks and the accumulation of particles and dirt in the engraved parts of the bezel show clearly. Below that is an image of a Liquidmetal bezel on my Planet Ocean which totally avoids this. Having worn both pieces extensively, I really learned to appreciate the superiority of the Omega bezel due to this material.
> 
> It’s nothing new anymore, but Liquidmetal is quite simply a titanium alloy which is the result of a mixture of various metals including zirconium and nickel. Liquidmetal is very elastic and malleable so when it is used with ceramic (in this case on the Planet Ocean bezel) it results in a more durable and attractive bezel than would be produced by a simple ceramic bezel. Of course, Omega isn’t the first to have proprietary materials technology incorporated into bettering their ceramics. The most notable example here would be Rolex and their use of Cerachrom.
> 
> 
> How is Liquidmetal utilized? Well, Omega starts with the ceramic base of the bezel which is created by making a ring of zirconium oxide and plastic, the latter of which is removed in the 1,000-degree baking process. The purpose of the plastic is to give the ceramic ring its distinctive color, which Omega was making in black, blue, and white for the Planet Ocean line at this point. (It would be a little longer until they could achieve other colors such as orange in a Liquidmetal ceramic bezel.) After this process, the ceramic bezel ring is fitted into the rotating bezel mechanism, cut, polished, and laser engraved with markers and numerals.
> 
> After this is when the Liquidmetal comes into play, with a thin ring of the material placed and compressed onto the ceramic bezel through a heating and pressure process. Next is the process I really want to see done in person one day. At this point, there is just an unrefined layer of melted Liquidmetal on the ceramic bezel which has also seeped its way into the laser-engravings. Because ceramic and Liquidmetal have different properties and melting temperatures, Omega can now polish off the excess Liquidmetal and have a beautifully finished bezel that is stronger, more corrosion resistant, and more resistant to color fading."
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially, they start with an already fabricated *ceramic* *bezel* which is coated in Liquidmetal. The Liquidmetal also fills in the lazer-cut diving scale, and then all excess LM is polished away to create a smooth transition between the ceramic of the bezel and the Liquidmetal filled diving scale. To me, I would call that a ceramic bezel coated with Liquidmetal. Your opinion may differ.
> 
> Rene


That was a good read and information I had not yet seen. Thanks for posting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

Titan II said:


> An extract from an article titled, "Planet Ocean: The Full Story of Omega's Iconic Modern Dive Watch from A Blog to Watch...
> 
> "A lot has been said about the technique and development process of Liquidmetal, but I quickly want to explain its purpose. As a malleable protective alloy applied over the ceramic bezel, it not only strengthens the ceramic and prevents discoloration, but it also seeps into the engraved indices and numerals (see above image of a Rolex Submariner bezel demonstrating this). Above is an image of the bezel on a ceramic Rolex Submariner that saw a lot of, let’s say, “indelicate” use for several weeks and the accumulation of particles and dirt in the engraved parts of the bezel show clearly. Below that is an image of a Liquidmetal bezel on my Planet Ocean which totally avoids this. Having worn both pieces extensively, I really learned to appreciate the superiority of the Omega bezel due to this material.
> 
> It’s nothing new anymore, but Liquidmetal is quite simply a titanium alloy which is the result of a mixture of various metals including zirconium and nickel. Liquidmetal is very elastic and malleable so when it is used with ceramic (in this case on the Planet Ocean bezel) it results in a more durable and attractive bezel than would be produced by a simple ceramic bezel. Of course, Omega isn’t the first to have proprietary materials technology incorporated into bettering their ceramics. The most notable example here would be Rolex and their use of Cerachrom.
> 
> 
> How is Liquidmetal utilized? Well, Omega starts with the ceramic base of the bezel which is created by making a ring of zirconium oxide and plastic, the latter of which is removed in the 1,000-degree baking process. The purpose of the plastic is to give the ceramic ring its distinctive color, which Omega was making in black, blue, and white for the Planet Ocean line at this point. (It would be a little longer until they could achieve other colors such as orange in a Liquidmetal ceramic bezel.) After this process, the ceramic bezel ring is fitted into the rotating bezel mechanism, cut, polished, and laser engraved with markers and numerals.
> 
> After this is when the Liquidmetal comes into play, with a thin ring of the material placed and compressed onto the ceramic bezel through a heating and pressure process. Next is the process I really want to see done in person one day. At this point, there is just an unrefined layer of melted Liquidmetal on the ceramic bezel which has also seeped its way into the laser-engravings. Because ceramic and Liquidmetal have different properties and melting temperatures, Omega can now polish off the excess Liquidmetal and have a beautifully finished bezel that is stronger, more corrosion resistant, and more resistant to color fading."
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially, they start with an already fabricated *ceramic* *bezel* which is coated in Liquidmetal. The Liquidmetal also fills in the lazer-cut diving scale, and then all excess LM is polished away to create a smooth transition between the ceramic of the bezel and the Liquidmetal filled diving scale. To me, I would call that a ceramic bezel coated with Liquidmetal. Your opinion may differ.
> 
> Rene


Appreciate it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## MackyP

Happy Friday! Sucks that the Giants lost !


----------



## Cod Holliday

MackyP said:


> Happy Friday! Sucks that the Giants lost !
> 
> View attachment 16180782


Damn, weren't they up by 2 games or something? Don't really follow baseball. MLB might have had fits about losing Dodgers audience


----------



## 2premo

page 665, we all know which one is next, doesn't matter your belief, its the best known number on this earth

and now,,, I am wearing this Breitling


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## 2premo

if anyone has a Bulova Snorkel, this is the best page to post it, LOL


----------



## bagle

Nightlum


----------



## Titan II

A wee dram of The Delmore and a good book on a rainy Vancouver night;



















Edited to add a wrist shot;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Suited and booted with the FOIS. A rare occasion 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> A wee dram of The Delmore and a good book on a rainy Vancouver night;
> 
> View attachment 16183378
> 
> 
> View attachment 16183379
> 
> 
> Edited to add a wrist shot;
> 
> View attachment 16183422
> 
> 
> René


Beautiful shots. Rain has been non stop for two days but this is Vancouver afterall and I must say it doesn't rain like it used to.

What's the make of that strap? I am really liking it.


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Beautiful shots. Rain has been non stop for two days but this is Vancouver afterall and I must say it doesn't rain like it used to.
> 
> What's the make of that strap? I am really liking it.


Thanks, CH!!

The strap is an original OMEGA. I bought it from fellow Vancouverite, and WUS member, carlhaluss, after he sold his _'57 Railmaster_.

As for the rain...I don't mind it at all, especially after the summer we had.

Rene


----------



## nitros

Today









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

One of my favourites, sapphire speedy!









Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Thanks, CH!!
> 
> The strap is an original OMEGA. I bought it from fellow Vancouverite, and WUS member, carlhaluss, after he sold his _'57 Railmaster_.
> 
> As for the rain...I don't mind it at all, especially after the summer we had.
> 
> Rene


Agreed. I am quite enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday check in 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼. Cheers ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Thanks, CH!!
> 
> The strap is an original OMEGA. I bought it from fellow Vancouverite, and WUS member, carlhaluss, after he sold his _'57 Railmaster_.
> 
> As for the rain...I don't mind it at all, especially after the summer we had.
> 
> Rene


after years living in Red Deer, Calgary, Grande Prairie, Terrace and Fort st John, trust me when I say the rain of Vancouver is MUCH better than 5-6 months of snow and down to -45c…….

……..Whistler/Squamish for a few days of snow fun is great, living in it day to day, not so much!

Golf AT today….


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> after years living in Red Deer, Calgary, Grande Prairie, Terrace and Fort st John, trust me when I say the rain of Vancouver is MUCH better than 5-6 months of snow and down to -45c…….
> 
> ……..Whistler/Squamish for a few days of snow fun is great, living in it day to day, not so much!
> 
> Golf AT today….
> 
> View attachment 16184244


I've never resided in a province or city where heavy snowfall was the norm, but I must say, the limited amount of snowfall we see here in Vancouver is plenty for me.

This old Seamastet today;










René


----------



## mikegtr




----------



## tenurepro

Titan II said:


> A wee dram of The Delmore and a good book on a rainy Vancouver night;
> 
> View attachment 16183378
> 
> 
> View attachment 16183379
> 
> 
> Edited to add a wrist shot;
> 
> View attachment 16183422
> 
> 
> René


Love it it on leather  hoped your enjoyed the delmore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

This arrived yesterday, it’s like a chameleon. That lume though. 








Go COWBOYS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayeteael

Can’t stop wearing this one. Picked it up used here. The bracelet is simply fantastic. Also love the matte dial


----------



## johare

New pick up today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

johare said:


> New pick up today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just realized I posted in the omega thread. Whoops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> Love it it on leather  hoped your enjoyed the delmore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've said it before...The _60th Anniversary Railmaster_ is comfortable on the bracelet, but it _belongs _on a leather strap.



















The Dalmore was very enjoyable...thank you! 🙂👌

René


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> I've said it before...The _60th Anniversary Railmaster_ is comfortable on the bracelet, but it _belongs _on a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 16184726
> 
> 
> View attachment 16184727
> 
> 
> The Delmore was very enjoyable...thank you!
> 
> René


Pure class  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

tried this on the other day.
Better proportions than the finisismo maybe


----------



## Rledwards25

GSOTM









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sugman

Waiting rooms suck!


----------



## Cod Holliday

Darlinboy said:


> View attachment 16184808


Oh damn. 

You are a bad bad man. 👏


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16185946
> 
> 
> View attachment 16185950
> 
> 
> René


That Railmaster is made for that strap Rene or the other way around but yeah.

It blows the Rolex Explorer out of the water IMHO.


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> That Railmaster is made for that strap Rene or the other way around but yeah.
> 
> It blows the Rolex Explorer out of the water IMHO.


Totally agree with you regarding the Explorer.🤠👍

René


----------



## BeauR

Fois









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman

My wife says, "I like it better on that bracelet thingy." So, onto that bracelet thingy it goes...for a while.


----------



## tenurepro

Happy speedy Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Back on bracelet here as well, even without a request


----------



## Titan II

tenurepro said:


> Happy speedy Tuesday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sharp!!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## BeauR

Love the fit of the 321 bracelet with the Forstner endlinks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## semmern

Surprise, surprise. Railmaster again here


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

Cheating on my Omegas today…


----------



## brash47

JoeC said:


> Cheating on my Omegas today…
> 
> View attachment 16190028


And they should be jealous!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

C&B 21mm Single Pass Seatbelt. Visual Harmony.


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> C&B 21mm Single Pass Seatbelt. Visual Harmony.
> View attachment 16190385


That looks _really_ good!


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## rising.sun

Arriving home after a long, busy Board meeting day…missed the opportunity to post prior. Aqua Terra still looking good in the fading light.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> C&B 21mm Single Pass Seatbelt. Visual Harmony.
> View attachment 16190385


Very nice indeed!!

Rene


----------



## tas1911

HKED manual hand wind…


----------



## deepsea03

Ploprof on grill duty


----------



## Alex_TA

New member of my Omega family 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## texans93

Haven’t taken this off since it arrived…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Last day of the work week for me. Don't get me wrong, I love my job, and I don't spend all week waiting for the weekend to arrive...but it's still nice to have a couple days off.

I'm really enjoying this combo;



















Have a great rest of the week, folks!

René


----------



## Sugman

Because nothing says, "Class!" like an Aqua Terra and a McDonald's chicken biscuit...


----------



## texans93

Speeding into the weekend. Looking forward to some Friday Night Lights Football in West Texas later…








GO MOJO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

Trying to decide what to wear today…

This…











Or this…


----------



## navjing0614

Different time zone. No problem. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## kavants




----------



## navjing0614

Off to the party. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## tas1911

Switched it up…went with Astor & Banks…


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf / Seamaster 1200


----------



## rising.sun

Tool watch kind of day for some outdoor work, so the Omegas are getting a break and the Nodus Sector Field PVD is getting banged around instead.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## dancl82

Just first time putting on. this is next level for me


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Have a good Sunday, all!



















René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Have a good Sunday, all!
> 
> View attachment 16197240
> 
> 
> View attachment 16197243
> 
> 
> René


Have fun in the garden, René! Great photos!!!
I also chose to wear my Seamaster today, in Titan(ium)…


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Have fun in the garden, René! Great photos!!!
> I also chose to wear my Seamaster today, in Titan(ium)…
> View attachment 16197296


Thanks Peter! 

Actually, I'm not in the garden...I'm at work today. The pictures were taken in the green space behind the building.

The pictures aren't great I'm afraid. They're a little out of focus. I didn't use the phone's focusing function...I just pointed and fired away.

Haha...I see what you did there!! Now yours is a good photo...sharp and in focus.🤠👌

Here's a better one;










Have a great day, sir!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Thanks Peter!
> 
> Actually, I'm not in the garden...I'm at work today. The pictures were taken in the green space behind the building.
> 
> The pictures aren't great I'm afraid. They're a little out of focus. I didn't use the phone's focusing function...I just pointed and fired away.
> 
> Haha...I see what you did there!! Now yours is a good photo...sharp and in focus.🤠👌
> 
> Here's a better one;
> 
> View attachment 16197350
> 
> 
> Have a great day, sir!
> 
> René


Yes, this latter photo is perfectly in focus. However, a great photo is more than just being in focus: it is also about contrast, lights and shadows, atmosphere, framing, colors, overall message, and how the subject pops off the photo.

I like the colors and the strong contrast in your first photos, the yellow of the gloves, and the reflection on the sapphire of your Seamaster. I also like your coat and shirt - interesting combo, and together with your gloves could be like pieces of puzzle in a mystery.

Therefore, allow me to repeat myself: great photos, René!


----------



## sickondivers

*SMP #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Mezzly

Genève Dynamic today








It’s on the after market bracelet which has a much chunkier feel. Not sure if that’s a good or a bad thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L.Snow

ac921ol said:


> Instead of posting a different WRUW thread every day, which we have missed the past few days. Let's just post whatever we wear on this thread and only this thread. Keeps it going and we don't need to worry about putting dates or someone always making a thread
> 
> Here I'll start.


Man this is a George it’s and timeless piece. Very nice!


----------



## rising.sun

Aqua Terra paired with a Pelikan M815 fountain pen this week, filled with a dial-matching Waterman Blue-Black ink.


----------



## Titan II

Stormy morning in Vancouver. I'm staying on time with the _Railmaster _today;



















René


----------



## gmads

Not actually mine, just trying it on - super heavy!

Speedmaster Moonphase Platinum Emerald:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

gmads said:


> Not actually mine, just trying it on - super heavy!
> 
> Speedmaster Moonphase Platinum Emerald:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198810


Wow! Super cool. What did you think of it in person? I’d love to see one of these or the other colors in person. Love the Omega Speedy Moonphase and these platinum models are nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow! Super cool. What did you think of it in person? I’d love to see one of these or the other colors in person. Love the Omega Speedy Moonphase and these platinum models are nuts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, very heavy - noticeable right when you pick it up. Typically thick - over 17mm. That said, it wears well. Doesn't feel as big as the weight and thickness would lead you to believe from the specs. The platinum dial has a lot of character. The emerald indices aren't as blingy as I would have thought. Unless you're really looking at them, they come off more as fully charged lumed indices - like when you come in from being outside on a sunny day. In a case full of watches it immediately jumps out over the others from a "catch-your-eye" perspective. 

Can't believe it's $61,600.00.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

gmads said:


> Again, very heavy - noticeable right when you pick it up. Typically thick - over 17mm. That said, it wears well. Doesn't feel as big as the weight and thickness would lead you to believe from the specs. The platinum dial has a lot of character. The emerald indices aren't as blingy as I would have thought. Unless you're really looking at them, they come off more as fully charged lumed indices - like when you come in from being outside on a sunny day. In a case full of watches it immediately jumps out over the others from a "catch-your-eye" perspective.
> 
> Can't believe it's $61,600.00.


Super cool. Like I said, I’d love to see one in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side today


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## a to the k

... he could have worn this one...


----------



## VizslaFriend




----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster chronostop 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Coffee date with Mrs Deepsea03


----------



## greedyboythomson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


> Coffee date with Mrs Deepsea03


Love it. Both the LV and the Omega look awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp216

The Seamaster is off rubber and back on the bracelet. Summer is officially over!


----------



## rising.sun

Still rolling with the blue Aqua Terra today.


----------



## navjing0614

My PO









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Love it. Both the LV and the Omega look awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside again


----------



## Cod Holliday

greedyboythomson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Older SMPc is so subtle, it can almost pass for a dress watch. Its a great GADA watch IMHO.


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster Professional_ for Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## greedyboythomson

Cod Holliday said:


> Older SMPc is so subtle, it can almost pass for a dress watch. Its a great GADA watch IMHO.


Thanks! I think I‘ve worked out what GADA means! I seem to get most use out of desk divers. This one offers a blue alternative to my 114060 as part of my work wardrobe. 

I owned the last of the previous generation SMP with the co-axial movement and fancied an upgrade. I tried the current model, but I preferred this model and was fortunate to find this one NOS earlier in the year. It still has the clasp sticker in place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitdad24

New to me and something a bit different.


----------



## Cod Holliday

greedyboythomson said:


> Thanks! I think I‘ve worked out what GADA means! I seem to get most use out of desk divers. This one offers a blue alternative to my 114060 as part of my work wardrobe.
> 
> I owned the last of the previous generation SMP with the co-axial movement and fancied an upgrade. I tried the current model, but I preferred this model and was fortunate to find this one NOS earlier in the year. It still has the clasp sticker in place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. The new ones definitely looks more "modern" and has several upgrades. Its also packs a stronger punch and has more gloss/shine/upscale elements to compete better against Rolex offerings. 

This one however is more under the radar but retains its sporty elements. Its also my most comfortable watch and was a present from my lovely wife. Needless to say, it will never leave and will one day be passed on to my kids.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tenurepro

happy speedy Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

Cosmic diver this afternoon


----------



## TheHun

Zoo time


----------



## Triton9




----------



## psweeting

Just delivered today and it's already off out for some food and beer with me.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

On the road this morning to my first in-person conference since pre-COVID. Sedona, AZ awaits. Railmaster was the obvious choice for a scientific conference.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Ross13




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mezzly

Obligatory seamaster for beers and the bond film. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> Obligatory seamaster for beers and the bond film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very appropriate. Enjoy the film!

René


----------



## tenurepro

rising.sun said:


> On the road this morning to my first in-person conference since pre-COVID. Sedona, AZ awaits. Railmaster was the obvious choice for a scientific conference.
> 
> View attachment 16202229


I miss my conferences! Virtual conferences suck! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitdad24




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Cod Holliday

tenurepro said:


> I miss my conferences! Virtual conferences suck! Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. I miss the human element and being able to get hands on with new refinements and updates in the industry I am employed in.


----------



## TheRealDCA

My new-to-me 41mm SMPc! Got it in a trade on /r/watchexchange in great condition and recently serviced. Loving it!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


>


Mesmerizing!!

Rene


----------



## dancl82




----------



## Mezzly

Speedmaster quartz today. A nice easy grab and go after being out till late last night. The film was great though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

This earlier today:










Now this:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fish70




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern




----------



## Ross13




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## tmokorn

Seamaster 300m on Staib heavy mesh.


----------



## Mpnunes

Still wearing my Cosmic 2000 diver. Love this







watch


----------



## Mezzly

Gone from a vintage Speedmaster yesterday to a modern one today. Happy Friday everyone. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022









Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Ref. 105.012-66 CB


----------



## paolorange




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## JustAbe

paolorange said:


> View attachment 16206193


Awesome!! But not high enough, with this Speedy, you need to go much higher!! 👍😅


----------



## dancl82




----------



## BogdanS

Relo60 said:


> Checking in
> 
> View attachment 16202845
> 
> View attachment 16202844
> 
> View attachment 16202846


Perfect match strap for this watch. What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

His and Hers. A little over a decade old now.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83




----------



## ayeteael




----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful autumn day in Vancouver today. Wearing the _Seamaster 300MC_;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Beautiful autumn day in Vancouver today. Wearing the _Seamaster 300MC_;
> 
> View attachment 16209379
> 
> 
> René


Beautiful here in the Seattle area as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Beautiful here in the Seattle area as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You inspired me with your picture of the red foliage and your FOIS two weeks ago. Good to hear you're getting some good weather.

René


----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster_ Sunday;



















Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. Be safe!!

René


----------



## dancl82




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

Omega SMP 2254.50


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, all. It's a beautiful, crisp 5°C here in Vancouver this morning. I hope you all had a fun and safe Halloween yesterday. I'm wearing my_ Railmaster_ today;




























Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

deepsea03 said:


>


Very nice 👏


----------



## deepsea03

Cod Holliday said:


> Very nice 👏


Thank you, have great week


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Looks amazing on the rubber, brash!!

Rene


----------



## MDT IT

Year 1999


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Looks amazing on the rubber, brash!!
> 
> Rene


Thanks!! This is the one the AD threw in free for me. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## rising.sun

Went with a classic vintage flair today. Second hand color match. 1950 serial number.


----------



## navjing0614

The ever reliable everyday companion.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Teeuu

Speedy Tuesday? bah... Around here it's garbage pickup Tuesday. Just rolled the bin to the curb. Anyway... the watch-of-the-day:


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## dancl82




----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's
*RICOH World Timer GMT 21 Jewel Automatic Diver*
_*With triple calendar day, date & month @ 3 o'clock position. The case measures @ 43 mm minus signed crowns, unidirectional GMT outer bezel, inner diver/military time bezel.*_
Ricoh known for copiers, cameras etc. started selling watches in 1962 when they acquired a smaller manufacturer Takano, founded in 1938.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Working from home with the FOIS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Looks amazing on the rubber, brash!!
> 
> Rene


Thanks for that. I'm enjoying this watch alot since the case shape is so diffferent than anything else I own. I hear my SMP and Speedmaster calling me from afar though. I'm just getting through my full week of wear and time test with it.


----------



## joelscott7




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Mpnunes

Cosmic


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## BSD_1972




----------



## Titan II

BSD_1972 said:


> View attachment 16216412


It's cool that on the 9 o'clock side of the dial the waves aren't really visible, but they become apparent as the eye moves across the dial. Nice photo!!🤠👌

René


----------



## BSD_1972

Titan II said:


> It's cool that on the 9 o'clock side if the dial the waves aren't really visible, but they become apparent as the eye moves across the dial. Nice photo!!🤠👌
> 
> René


Thanks. I can't claim any great photographic chops, just a Samsung Galaxy and a little sunlight coming in through the office window. 

The waves are very subtle on the white dial, but do stand out depending on the lighting. It's kind of distracting at times.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Titan II

BSD_1972 said:


> Thanks. I can't claim any great photographic chops, just a Samsung Galaxy and a little sunlight coming in through the office window.
> 
> The waves are very subtle on the white dial, but do stand out depending on the lighting. It's kind of distracting at times.


Haha...it sounds like you're a graduate of the Titan II school of watch photography. Point, shoot, and let the chips fall where they may.😂

René


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## brash47

The sun is cooperating today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

brash47 said:


> Thanks for that. I'm enjoying this watch alot since the case shape is so diffferent than anything else I own. I hear my SMP and Speedmaster calling me from afar though. I'm just getting through my full week of wear and time test with it.


What ref # is this beauty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## brash47

BogdanS said:


> What ref # is this beauty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM01085 The Blu Mare

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Sugman

Since it's new, I guess I'll wear this one.


----------



## tas1911

Geckota C-04…and “Ike”.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Titan II

Ordered another oem, vintage style pin buckle from my preferred AD so I could have one for each of my leather straps for the _Railmaster_. Picked it up on Tuesday and was motivated to do a strap change last night.



















René


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> View attachment 16218467


Beautiful photograph, CH!! The SkyFall is my favourite AT. One day.

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Ordered another oem, vintage style pin buckle from my preferred AD so I could have one for each of my leather straps for the _Railmaster_. Picked it up on Tuesday and was motivated to do a strap change last night.
> 
> View attachment 16218604
> 
> 
> View attachment 16218605
> 
> 
> René


That looks great! I love Omega straps, pins, buckles, clasps, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Beautiful photograph, CH!! The SkyFall is my favourite AT. One day.
> 
> René


Thanks René. Definitely one of my fav watches. I feel fortunate to have one as it seems they are very sought after now and becoming more difficult to acquire. Your strap photos are gonna cost me some some dough and lot of eye rolls from her 😂


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Maddog1970

Been a grail of mine for sometime, and finally the stars aligned and it fell in to my lap a few days ago…..


----------



## OBB1044

Went on trip while was red meteo alarm for my destination and experiance some really bad storm and finnaly reached point where situation was ok so decided to take photo of my GM


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Thanks René. Definitely one of my fav watches. I feel fortunate to have one as it seems they are very sought after now and becoming more difficult to acquire. Your strap photos are gonna cost me some some dough and lot of eye rolls from her 😂


Haha...yeah, OMEGA makes some great straps and hardware. Honestly, it's a little expensive, but the quality is good and it sure does look the business.

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Haha...yeah, OMEGA makes some great straps and hardware. Honestly, it's a little expensive, but the quality is good and it sure does look the business.
> 
> René


They also make great watches, which is why are here  But yea kudos to them for offering more variety and making it easier. I am hoping more quick release mechanisms will make their way to newer models. Not that there's anything wrong with specialized bracelet removal tools ... those also bring joy.


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> They also make great watches, which is why are here  But yea kudos to them for offering more variety and making it easier. I am hoping more quick release mechanisms will make their way to newer models. Not that there's anything wrong with specialized bracelet removal tools ... those also bring joy.


Agreed! But as you point out, changing straps and bracelets with a quality tool is all part of the interaction between an enthusiast and their watch..

René


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control. Pic taken Monday, back on my wrist today ...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rising.sun

Weekend here 🌞


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## DaveandStu

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16221087


Very very nice piece MD!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16221087


Congrats on the new acquisition, Clayton! Looks great on that riveted pilot's strap.🤠👌

René


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..
Dave


----------



## deepsea03

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## navjing0614

This today. Happy weekend everyone. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

Lazy Sunday back porch coffee with the Moonwatch.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheRealDCA said:


> Lazy Sunday back porch coffee with the Moonwatch.
> View attachment 16222317


But it’s only Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

usmc_k9_vet said:


> But it’s only Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well shoot, you’re correct. Took a week off work to complete house and car projects. Certainly feels like a Sunday…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## BogdanS

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Beginning my work week with the _1957 Railmaster Reissue_;



















Have a good Sunday, all!!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Wearing the Worldtimer, watching some football, and doing some work!


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Grab and go today, with my MR-G G2000HB


----------



## danshort

I recently sold off my Tudor BB58 and added the Planet Ocean 39.5 in blue. The chunkier case and bracelet suit me much better. I like it so much, I haven't taken it off for a week, and I'm having thoughts of downsizing my collection from 6 to 3 with this as my daily. Gonna wait for the honeymoon period to end before making any decisions though.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## navjing0614

It's that day of the week. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Tuesday


----------



## Teeuu

Switched to Skinskan rubber for a while


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rising.sun

The Omegas are getting some down time this week…


----------



## Cod Holliday

rising.sun said:


> The Omegas are getting some down time this week…
> 
> View attachment 16228213


Very nice.


----------



## rising.sun

Cod Holliday said:


> Very nice.


Thanks, Cod! I know this brand gets a lot of sneers but I really do enjoy the look. Sucker for the marketing? Yeah, maybe I am. At least they’re producing some quality automatics these days. The Sellita movement really keeps excellent time. Thanks again.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PowerChucker




----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks good, Francisco!!🤠👌

René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all.

Dave 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Hospital discharge lounge 

Just terrible - the nurse didn't let me wear it into the theatre- what if I woke up on the table and needed to check the time?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

anonymousmoose said:


> Hospital discharge lounge
> 
> Just terrible - the nurse didn't let me wear it into the theatre- what if I woke up on the table and needed to check the time?


Hope you’re alright!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Hospital discharge lounge
> 
> Just terrible - the nurse didn't let me wear it into the theatre- what if I woke up on the table and needed to check the time?


I hope all went well, AM. Hopefully this procedure helps them to an accurate diagnosis. Best of luck, and heal well!

Rene


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Man something about that dial is just amazingly stunning. One of my absolute favorites. Every time I see you post a pic of it, it looks awesome and very unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Same watch. Different lighting 👍


----------



## anonymousmoose

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Hope you’re alright!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly 

It was just a 30 minute procedure to gather data for my specialist. I'll post about it on the Friday weekend thread.

A common Side effect may be a fever developing later. My body temperature did increase this evening but not to a fever point. Hope tonight will go well because i don't get paid anymore if I don't work.


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Man something about that dial is just amazingly stunning. One of my absolute favorites. Every time I see you post a pic of it, it looks awesome and very unique.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Omega definitely knows how to make a “sunburst” dial!


----------



## navjing0614

Simply beautiful. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

SMP today…


----------



## Titan II

My apologies for my subpar pictures yesterday. I was a little pressed for time. I tried to do better today.

Moved the _Railmaster_ onto a brown suede strap from Atelier DeGriff;



















Thank you to all veterans and current serving members of the military. Your sacrifices are enormously appreciated.🙏 I'll be taking some time to remember and honour you all tomorrow.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

indoor and outdoor


----------



## Sugman

Too nice a day to spend too much time taking pictures...had other priorities.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Back to the Omegas.


----------



## RLROCK

Sporting a new custom strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

It's Veterans Day in the US. Thanks to all who served. Today is a good day for the only red/white/blue watch I own. It's a recycled pic, but the watch is on my wrist right now.


----------



## navjing0614

Working with this today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Going with another Seiko of mine today:


----------



## Batchelor22

This fine addition.


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

11/11 today. So it's zoomed in on what's important.


----------



## fish70




----------



## TheRealDCA

Well I finally bit the bullet and spent what is objectively far too much money on a strap and clasp. That being said, subjectively, I love it and am very happy.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheRealDCA said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and spent what is objectively far too much money on a strap and clasp. That being said, subjectively, I love it and am very happy.
> View attachment 16233008
> 
> View attachment 16233009


Love it. Really good strap and clasp from Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Love it. Really good strap and clasp from Omega.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m lucky enough to live about an hour from an OB and they had the shorter version in stock. The standard length had a bunch of extra strap inside and was no good for me. This shorter version fits great.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheRealDCA said:


> I’m lucky enough to live about an hour from an OB and they had the shorter version in stock. The standard length had a bunch of extra strap inside and was no good for me. This shorter version fits great.


I know the feeling. I live about 20 minutes from an OB. I’m not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing (for my wallet)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I know the feeling. I live about 20 minutes from an OB. I’m not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing (for my wallet)..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


K9 at the OB









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf on Diaboliq strap and the Seamaster coffee table book was a gift from the OB


----------



## tenurepro

A bit different for Friday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

tenurepro said:


> A bit different for Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, what's the ref#?


----------



## tenurepro

Cod Holliday said:


> Very nice, what's the ref#?


It’s the Recraft SNKM97 ; got it a xmas gift a while ago; it came on a bracelet but I think it goes great on a red nato; I call it my Xmas watch because of occasion associated with the gift but also because its green and red  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## chief_D

Just in today!!!


----------



## rising.sun

chief_D said:


> Just in today!!!
> 
> View attachment 16234707


Congrats!!


----------



## sleepyhead123

Can you guess which one I'm wearing today?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> K9 at the OB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Haha! An accurate representation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Well, it's the weekend so I can throw away professionalism and wear some children's watches.


----------



## TheRealDCA

sleepyhead123 said:


> Well, it's the weekend so I can throw away professionalism and wear some children's watches.
> 
> View attachment 16236460


The lume on that watch is just so cool.


----------



## Titan II

A little Timmy Ho's for lunch today;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatgibson




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Titan II

Seamaster Sunday;










René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a boring grey watch.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, y'all!! Have a great week!!




























René


----------



## navjing0614

Feeling blue today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for me today also…..and a large supply of towels, as it’s pissing down here on the “Wet” Coast, and Miss Kilo likes to be outside….then inside….then outside….


----------



## Cod Holliday

Maddog1970 said:


> Railmaster for me today also…..and a large supply of towels, as it’s pissing down here on the “Wet” Coast, and Miss Kilo likes to be outside….then inside….then outside….
> 
> View attachment 16240217
> View attachment 16240218


Looks great on the rubber strap.


----------



## Cod Holliday

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a boring grey watch.
> 
> View attachment 16240092


Anything but boring. I have heard rumours that Globemaster is being discontinued. Apparently, production on this has stopped but stock is good so probably will remain available for sometime.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Cod Holliday said:


> Anything but boring. I have heard rumours that Globemaster is being discontinued. Apparently, production on this has stopped but stock is good so probably will remain available for sometime.


That would suck but it's also not surprising. I do think the regular ones are too thick for their size. Mine is even thicker but it's acceptable given the annual calendar and slightly larger case size. All automatic co-axials are pretty thick. And for such a dressy watch like the Globemaster, it's an odd juxtaposition. Especially since they also actually do feel thick. Some watches can hide their thickness. The Globemasters don't.


----------



## Cod Holliday

sleepyhead123 said:


> That would suck but it's also not surprising. I do think the regular ones are too thick for their size. Mine is even thicker but it's acceptable given the annual calendar and slightly larger case size. All automatic co-axials are pretty thick. And for such a dressy watch like the Globemaster, it's an odd juxtaposition. Especially since they also actually do feel thick. Some watches can hide their thickness. The Globemasters don't.


Interesting take, i have never tried them on myself but they are visually stunning in photos. I have never really paid much attention to watch thickness to be honest, it has never bothered me at all. I also have a very flat wrist so most watches sit very well. I also prefer watches that aren't too thin and therefore aren't always sliding underneath my cuff.

I am weird in more ways than one


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## It's Hedley

Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## sleepyhead123

What's so special about this run of the mill watch?










Just a Frederique Piguet Blancpain Omega column wheel coaxial.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## TheRealDCA

Shun the non-believers!


----------



## sleepyhead123

Omega sucks so much! They can't even bother to give me a complete dial!!!


----------



## Sugman

It's hard to beat this watch...


----------



## Titan II

A couple of beautiful days have followed what was a catastrophic weekend here in British Columbia.










A massive storm brought unprecedented rains that have washed out roads and highways, and left communities stranded with no way in or out.

Individuals and families, trapped in their vehicles between slides for a day or two have had to be airlifted out to safety.

As a result of major flooding, thousands of people have been evacuated from their homes which will be uninhabitable for months. For some of these people this comes on the heels of evacuations in the summer as a result of fires.

In light of these events I feel silly posting pictures of my watch on a forum. My thoughts and prayers go out to those affected by this disaster. And a big thank you, once again, to our military personnel, _all_ emergency services workers, and first responders.🙏🙏










Stay safe, everyone!

René


----------



## 2premo

sleepyhead123 said:


> Omega sucks so much! They can't even bother to give me a complete dial!!!
> 
> View attachment 16243879



when you first looked for something like this, did you check the box for a "complete" dial or miss that step?


----------



## TheRealDCA

2premo said:


> when you first looked for something like this, did you check the box for a "complete" dial or miss that step?


I can’t tell if his joke went over your head or if yours is going over mine…


----------



## SaMaster14

Wearing my Panerai Submersible today (sorry for the non-Omega content!)


----------



## om3ga_fan

Titan II said:


> A couple of beautiful days have followed what was a catastrophic weekend here in British Columbia.
> 
> View attachment 16244275
> 
> 
> A massive storm brought unprecedented rains that have washed out roads and highways, and left communities stranded with no way in or out.
> 
> Individuals and families, trapped in their vehicles between slides for a day or two have had to be airlifted out to safety.
> 
> As a result of major flooding, thousands of people have been evacuated from their homes which will be uninhabitable for months. For some of these people this comes on the heels of evacuations in the summer as a result of fires.
> 
> In light of these events I feel silly posting pictures of my watch on a forum. My thoughts and prayers go out to those affected by this disaster. And a big thank you, once again, to our military personnel, _all_ emergency services workers, and first responders.
> 
> View attachment 16244276
> 
> 
> Stay safe, everyone!
> 
> René


Good heavens, René. Terribly sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you & yours and everyone impacted. 

Your SM300 really makes me miss mine. 

Here’s my contribution for the day. 

Cheers all - be safe



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krstin

Enjoying the Seiko World Time today. Such a cool watch!


----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Good heavens, René. Terribly sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you & yours and everyone impacted.
> 
> Your SM300 really makes me miss mine.
> 
> Here’s my contribution for the day.
> 
> Cheers all - be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, pal! The sentiment is much appreciated. Thankfully, me and my direct family were lucky enough not to be affected.

That first picture of your _Seamaster_ is a beauty.🤠👌

René


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Let's try this Hirsch Tiger for a little change-up to the usual strap.


----------



## navjing0614

At work...









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Last day of the work week for me. It's been a hell of a week. Wearing the_ '57_ _Railmaster Reissue_ to close it down;



















René


----------



## Teeuu

37.5mm P.O. riding on Skinskan rubber. This is one sweet setup. Sooo comfortable.


----------



## tenurepro

Trésor Thursday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH




----------



## tasteless.beaver

tenurepro said:


> Trésor Thursday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfamiliar with the Tresor line, I saw this and thought "wow, what a handsome vintage-looking formal watch that probably doesn't break the bank!"

It turns out it's not vintage and not easy on the wallet, but it sure is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Sugman

Teeuu said:


> 37.5mm P.O. riding on Skinskan rubber. This is one sweet setup. Sooo comfortable.
> View attachment 16246414


Do you have any other pics of that strap? Maybe with it flat? I'm interested in one...would be interested in your thoughts either here or if you want to start a dedicated thread.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Teeuu

Sugman said:


> Do you have any other pics of that strap? Maybe with it flat? I'm interested in one...would be interested in your thoughts either here or if you want to start a dedicated thread.


How 'bout a brown one?


----------



## Sugman

Teeuu said:


> How 'bout a brown one?
> View attachment 16246582


That looks sharp. In the pic it doesn't look rubber. Recommended?


----------



## Teeuu

Sugman said:


> That looks sharp. In the pic it doesn't look rubber. Recommended?


I like 'em quite a lot. You might have an interest in this thread:








Isoswiss Skinskan Straps: Any good?


I have been considering one of the Isoswiss alligator-embossed “Skinskan” rubber straps, but they are relatively new, so I have not been able to find any reviews on them - either written or video format. So, I thought I would start a discussion and see if anybody has experience with these. I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sugman

Teeuu said:


> I like 'em quite a lot. You might have an interest in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isoswiss Skinskan Straps: Any good?
> 
> 
> I have been considering one of the Isoswiss alligator-embossed “Skinskan” rubber straps, but they are relatively new, so I have not been able to find any reviews on them - either written or video format. So, I thought I would start a discussion and see if anybody has experience with these. I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks. I've been trying to search it on WUS, but just realized I was spelling it wrong (scan instead of skan). Now that I know the difference, the only ones there are the post you provided and one sales post. Again, thanks for your responses.


----------



## Heavy_Wrist

Just picked this up yesterday!


----------



## navjing0614

Nice day out. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## dancl82




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tenurepro

tasteless.beaver said:


> Unfamiliar with the Tresor line, I saw this and thought "wow, what a handsome vintage-looking formal watch that probably doesn't break the bank!"
> 
> It turns out it's not vintage and not easy on the wallet, but it sure is beautiful. I love it.


Bank broken tasteless beaver  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

The closer you look, the better it gets 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Some top pieces posted up all..
Top weekend 
Dave


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## zjory




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Titan II

Just finished making lunch for the folks. Time for a quick snapshot and then it's time to start the tart (no, not that kind of tart😉) and dinner. Hope you're all having a good weekend so far.

I'm wearing the _300MC_ today;










Be safe and be well, all!

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fish70




----------



## Blkmax32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Today's guilty pleasure.....on sale at Macy's last month. $150!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavy_Wrist

In the honeymoon phase...


----------



## surfdogs

Heavy_Wrist said:


> In the honeymoon phase...
> That's a very friendly face. Beautiful.
> View attachment 16250603


----------



## BeauR

Going with the Seamaster 300. I'd wear my submariner but I'm 3+ years on the waitlist lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

BeauR said:


> Going with the Seamaster 300. I'd wear my submariner but I'm 3+ years on the waitlist lol
> View attachment 16250859
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's an impressive stable of OMEGAs, Beau!

Good luck with your quest to capture the elusive ROLEX steel sports watch. With the ROLEX situation the way it is that might sound like a snide remark, but I mean it sincerely. After waiting for 3 years you _must_ be due soon.

René


----------



## brash47

I told my local AD where I get Tudor and Panerai at to put me down for an Explorer II black or white....I like both. I wonder how long this will take. That was back in February. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> I told my local AD where I get Tudor and Panerai at to put me down for an Explorer II black or white....I like both. I wonder how long this will take. That was back in February.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It sounds like you have a good relationship with that AD, Brash. You'll probably get your Explorer II, but judging from Beau's post above I wouldn't be holding my breath. Good luck to you as well!🤞

René


----------



## Heavy_Wrist

BeauR said:


> Going with the Seamaster 300. I'd wear my submariner but I'm 3+ years on the waitlist lol
> View attachment 16250859
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Lol I was told 4 years!


----------



## tenurepro

Heavy_Wrist said:


> Lol I was told 4 years!


Honestly - I am so fed up with this. Was at a Rolex AD recently and it looked like the saddest place on earth- like 5% of the displays actually had watches. Nothing in stock. They wouldn’t even put me on a waitlist for a datejust… I can’t imagine it being a supply issue - no other watch maker has had similar issues that I know of. And it’s not like they are entirely made by hand that labour shortages can be a factor… just crazy. So I’ve decided to be part of the solution instead of part of the problem… no Rolex wait list for me  lots of cool watches out there that don’t need a ridiculously long wait time to enjoy on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster_ Sunday;



















René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Aquaracer today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## brash47

Russ1965 said:


>


That blue is awesome!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

brash47 said:


> That blue is awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you, I think it is the nicest colour combination of the Bradner collection.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## brash47

tenurepro said:


> Honestly - I am so fed up with this. Was at a Rolex AD recently and it looked like the saddest place on earth- like 5% of the displays actually had watches. Nothing in stock. They wouldn’t even put me on a waitlist for a datejust… I can’t imagine it being a supply issue - no other watch maker has had similar issues that I know of. And it’s not like they are entirely made by hand that labour shortages can be a factor… just crazy. So I’ve decided to be part of the solution instead of part of the problem… no Rolex wait list for me  lots of cool watches out there that don’t need a ridiculously long wait time to enjoy on the wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel there is some silliness and idiocy that is going on with purchases from this particular watch brand. 

Would I like to purchase an Exp II, sure, but the games, feigned supply shortage (and I firmly believe it's feigned) and the hype that's been piled on the last couple of years makes it seem ridiculous to want one.

There is no jealousy that the "lucky few" seem to think others have. It's a watch bro....

I'm more concerned about staying healthy (and looking the part), keeping my tactical skills up, keeping ahead of the mass number of criminals the system has relinquished upon the nation, and making it through a career dealing with such. 

Watches are a nice distraction, but one ain't gonna keep someone from whooping your ass, taking it, and selling it for dope or at a local pawn shop for next to nothing. 

I'll buy my lower tiered watches and if the opportunity arises at a normal price, I'll grab one. 

I agree, the lack of watches that this company seems to have and the empty stores are comical at this point. 

If there were no watches coming in and being sold.....the little boutiques wouldn't have so many sales people still employed....the watches are there, the games have stepped up..

You don't keep an army of watch sales people on hand if absolutely no money is coming in non-existant watches. 

Ok rant over. Back to the people's watch company.....Omega.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79

tenurepro said:


> Honestly - I am so fed up with this. Was at a Rolex AD recently and it looked like the saddest place on earth- like 5% of the displays actually had watches. Nothing in stock. They wouldn’t even put me on a waitlist for a datejust… I can’t imagine it being a supply issue - no other watch maker has had similar issues that I know of. And it’s not like they are entirely made by hand that labour shortages can be a factor… just crazy. So I’ve decided to be part of the solution instead of part of the problem… no Rolex wait list for me  lots of cool watches out there that don’t need a ridiculously long wait time to enjoy on the wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree with you. Oh... Rolexes are not handmade ; they are hand assembled.


----------



## brash47

Oops forgot today's eye candy.










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

Picked this up on Friday, absolutely love it! Can't stop staring at the dial and the light transitions.
Thank you to all of you with your beautiful pictures and reviews for influencing me!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Took the FOIS out for coffee 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr




----------



## Barnaby'sDad

My first Omega arrived today.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BeauR said:


> Took the FOIS out for coffee
> View attachment 16252444
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Love it! And love my FOIS as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again - this one gets me every time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Barnaby'sDad said:


> My first Omega arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16252614


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again - this one gets me every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a bit large, but such a great watch if it fits! Love the colors, too!


----------



## Russ1965

Barnaby'sDad said:


> My first Omega arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16252614


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mikegtr




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a De Ville..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

faiz said:


> Picked this up on Friday, absolutely love it! Can't stop staring at the dial and the light transitions.
> Thank you to all of you with your beautiful pictures and reviews for influencing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Congrats...and enjoy!


----------



## Sugman

Barnaby'sDad said:


> My first Omega arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16252614


Congrats. You're gonna love it!


----------



## navjing0614

A day early. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Omega Seamaster 300M to start this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Heavy_Wrist

Monday workday is officially done!


----------



## BeauR

Gave the Omega's a rest today. Instead I wore my first automatic watch from a handful of years ago. This Seiko started my journey into watch collecting. It doesn't get much wrist time but I still love the dial and fit.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Snoopy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## VicLeChic

With the PO2500C XL ref 2200.50.00.


----------



## mark2828

1970s TV Dial Seamaster


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## It's Hedley

Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it is Tuesday, so this…..


----------



## tas1911

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16250589


Love this look…is that band an Uncle Seiko?


----------



## tas1911

1957 Broad Arrow on a Forstner flat link…


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, y'all!!










René


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## BeauR

Fois Speedway Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

tas1911 said:


> Love this look…is that band an Uncle Seiko?


Yes it is. I think it wears great too.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Wednesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## Maddog1970

AT today…..silver dialed, blue hands…..yum!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

Wearing my _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer_ today;










Come February 2022 we'll have been together for 5 years. She's always run a little fast but, for the most part, has always been very close to COSC specs. I've noticed she's been running a little faster this week. Could she be in need of a service already?!?! I'll keep a close eye on her and see how she goes over the next couple of weeks.










René


----------



## brash47

The sun is begging for some colorful watches today!










Omg! Anyone catch what I did wrong in the first photo?


----------



## SaMaster14

Worldtimer Wednesday, anyone?


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr

back to the speedy after a few days off


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## It's Hedley

On the brown leather strap for Turkey Day...


----------



## 2premo

to my American friends wearing an old school to celebrate an old holiday
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## johnnyfunk

Omega Speedmaster Racing with black leather strap.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Very wet and blustery day here in VanCity. I had to pull out the Driza-Bone coat to keep the _Railmaster_ dry;










Happy Thanksgiving to my neighours to the south!🦃🇺🇸🦃🇺🇸🦃🇺🇸 Enjoy a nice meal, and time spent with family and friends. Have a safe holiday!🤠👍

René


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Thwizzit

Time to smoke that bird


----------



## nyy101




----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Werdboya




----------



## BeauR

I  my   & 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Omega-Ferengi

Omega Time Computer


----------



## vianouche1

Genève


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## rising.sun

Lazy Saturday morning


----------



## Maddog1970

Off brand today, with my Seiko Oceancruiser….


----------



## Titan II

Enjoying a Timmy's while I wait for the AD to open.










"My guy" at the AD has a son who's celebrating his first birthday on the 29th. Thought I'd drop off a birthday gift for the little guy seeing as his dad has saved me thousands of dollars over the last six years.

Enjoy the weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Enjoying a Timmy's while I wait for the AD to open.
> 
> View attachment 16263660
> 
> 
> "My guy" at the AD has a son who's celebrating his first birthday on the 29th. Thought I'd drop off a birthday gift for the little guy seeing as his dad has saved me thousands of dollars over the last six years.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, everyone!
> 
> René


Oh Oh.. AD to open? What's incoming?


----------



## brash47

Maddog1970 said:


> Off brand today, with my Seiko Oceancruiser….
> 
> View attachment 16263550


I had a SS version in my hot little hands a couple years ago at a Toppers Vault sale, cc was in hand ready to pay. Then Rob brought out the SBEC001 auto dive chronograph. I ended up with it because I wanted a diver chrono.....but sometimes, there are days I really wish I had bought that watch. It's such a cool watch and concept. 

Wear that in good health..it's a one of a kind and damn good looking!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## TheHun

300t today


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Oh Oh.. AD to open? What's incoming?


Well, over the last couple of years I've narrowed my next purchase from a selection of eight watches down to two: _Planet Ocean 39.5mm_ (black) and silver opaline dial _Globemaster._

I've made my final decision, but I won't be disclosing "the chosen one" until I pick it up and do the reveal on a thread I started here almost 2 years ago.

I've worked closely with this particular SA for many years, and we've become friends. He's not only a SA, but also a very knowledgeable enthusiast. I just wanted to show my appreciation with a small gesture.

Incoming will be middle of January, on my birthday...keep your eyes peeled for the grand reveal.👀

René


----------



## franco60

16610LV Kermit









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## jd163

Speedmaster & a Spaceship.


----------



## Titan II

Another "atmospheric river"🙄 flowing through Vancouver. I guess the _300MC_ was a good choice for today;



















Enjoy what's left of the weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Speedmaster today, with a single pass NATO. Tucked under the retainer for a very slim profile:


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## Quota hora est?

No luck yet searching for the Santarinas...


----------



## mikegtr

back to work with the speedy.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Lejaune

Just put a new battery in this old electronic f300. The crystal is scratched worse than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Quota hora est? said:


> No luck yet searching for the Santarinas...


I am not a two-tone fan but damn everytime I see that SMP it makes me crumble. Very beautiful.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

Happy Day...


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Maddog1970

I have having a “OEM strap” week, and starting off with my Railmaster on the OEM bracelet……gets a lot of flack, and with no micros I can understand why - fortunately fits my 7.5” flatish wrist just fine!

View attachment 16267457


----------



## brash47

Simple 3 hander today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _1957 Railmaster Reissue;

















_

René


----------



## navjing0614

New shoes and loving it. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> New shoes and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!!🤠👌 Which rubber strap is that?

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Have the OEM blue rubber and a custom brown leather strap as well, but always get the itch to go back to the bracelet! Just too clean, versatile, and classy


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ferrin




----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> That looks awesome!! Which rubber strap is that?
> 
> René


Hello Rene it's an omega 19mm rubber strap with 18mm deployant clasp. Got it from e bay for a very reasonable price. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Hello Rene it's an omega 19mm rubber strap with 18mm deployant clasp. Got it from e bay for a very reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I don't think I've seen this one before. It looks similar to the rubber that comes on the 39.5mm ceramic PO, but not the same. 

Thanks for sharing the info!

René


----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## Maddog1970

Day 2 of “run what ya brung”, and being Tuesday, it’s my speedy on the OEM bracelet- something I find incredibly comfy, and if the speedy wasn’t such a strap monster, would likely be used more often


----------



## Titan II

Observing Speedy Tuesday with my Hesalite _Professional_;










René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## giorgos mg

Speedytuesday


----------



## dancl82

just tried this on. What a lovely combo!


----------



## Heavy_Wrist

dancl82 said:


> just tried this on. What a lovely combo!
> View attachment 16269399


Looks fantastic. I want the 39.5m version badly!


----------



## Heavy_Wrist




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavy_Wrist

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16267437


This looks so good. If you don't mind can you please tell me what strap is that and where to purchase?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Man! Every time I see this one it’s pretty much the best picture(s) I see all day. Some people might call that a clue..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Heavy_Wrist said:


> This looks so good. If you don't mind can you please tell me what strap is that and where to purchase?


Thanks,
Sure, it's 20mm MORELLATO Leather/ Rubber (hybrid) strap. 
I received it as a gift from Italy.


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Man! Every time I see this one it’s pretty much the best picture(s) I see all day. Some people might call that a clue..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Def worth checking out in person! I saw it in photos, but I wasn’t sold until I saw one in the metal!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Maddog1970

OEM strap week continues…….Dark Side


----------



## brash47

I know...it's an oldie.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89

Christmas gift from wife


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster 50th:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

And change up for work!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> OMEGA _1957 Railmaster Reissue;
> 
> View attachment 16267674
> 
> 
> View attachment 16267676
> _
> 
> René



It's time for you and I to trade collections....


----------



## Gray_Panther

I have been MIA for about a year now. Can someone explain to me what’s going on with the Omega watch market. I am seeing used prices for my watch going for over $4k from private sellers. Glad I hardly ever wear my bracelet, but I feel I could sell my piece for what I got it for new! And I have owned it for close to 3 years already. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> It's time for you and I to trade collections....


Wouldn't that be cool?!?! Trading watches back and forth with other members here. Getting to experience all kinds of different models from different brands.

René


----------



## brash47

Titan II said:


> Wouldn't that be cool?!?! Trading watches back and forth with other members here. Getting to experience all kinds of different models from different brands.
> 
> René


Actually it would be! Of course a formal background investigation must be done! No scoundrels allowed!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Trel

Cartier Santos. This is literally the fourth time I've bought a Santos. Something about this watch that keeps me coming back.


----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## Quota hora est?

I think my teenage son deliberately left the the Alec Monopoly F1 watch in the car after I dropped him off at school







I guess he's too embarrass to wear it anymore...


----------



## 2premo

Trel said:


> Cartier Santos. This is literally the fourth time I've bought a Santos. Something about this watch that keeps me coming back.
> View attachment 16272069



what about that watch?
its the original purpose built wristwatch, so enjoy the history


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> View attachment 16271822


That is an outstanding photograph, sir!! I keep coming back to stare at this watch. In my view, definitely one of their very best.

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loucri

Trel said:


> Cartier Santos. This is literally the fourth time I've bought a Santos. Something about this watch that keeps me coming back.
> View attachment 16272069


nice watch!


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> That is an outstanding photograph, sir!! I keep coming back to stare at this watch. In my view, definitely one of their very best.
> 
> Rene


It certainly is a gorgeous watch. Everytime I put it on it makes me smile and will definitely stay with me for as long as I am walking. 
I am also very partial to 38-39mm watches as of late. Simple three hander in that size range is really what's appealing to me. Getting older


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## navjing0614

Loving this rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

TGI...my...F!!! Put my back out last night and I'm in a bad way. It's going to be a long day.😣

Wearing the _Railmaster_ today;



















Enjoy the rest of your week, folks!

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> TGI...my...F!!! Put my back out last night and I'm in a bad way. It's going to be a long day.😣
> 
> Wearing the _Railmaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 16273391
> 
> 
> View attachment 16273394
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your week, folks!
> 
> René


That can be nasty. I hope it gets better. Otherwise lay flat on the floor and stare at your Omega for 20 mins


----------



## brash47

Hope it gets better bro!!! You now have time to pack a couple watches to share with me!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> That can be nasty. I hope it gets better. Otherwise lay flat on the floor and stare at your Omega for 20 mins


Thanks Cod! Unfortunately I've got a full day of work ahead of me. I'll have tomorrow and Saturday off to deal with my back. I _will_ stare at my watch throughout the day though. That should help a little.😆👍

René


----------



## brash47

The one watch lately I can't ever let sit more than a day or 2 before I have to wear it. It calls my name!!! It taunts me from my watch case!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy

The Seagull 1963 is back in my rotation - I enjoy wearing this very charming watch!


----------



## brash47

Work calls and says it might get a little "Sporty" tonight.....

Time for the right tool









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Cloudy day


----------



## Heavy_Wrist




----------



## Cod Holliday

brash47 said:


> Work calls and says it might get a little "Sporty" tonight.....
> 
> Time for the right tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Comes with nuclear codes? Damn!


----------



## Cod Holliday

Heavy_Wrist said:


> View attachment 16273790


Rolex should have left this design alone. Timeless.

Omega should have left PO 2500 alone. Classic. 

Those two are the ones I most admire from discontinued models.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

Found a great deal on a Seamaster…so good my wife decided it would make a good Christmas present.








It arrived this evening. She said I could wear it for a day to make sure it runs right. I also put it on the strap it’ll likely live on so it’ll be ready Christmas morning. So, for the next 8-10 hours this’ll be in my wrist.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

Another day...another watch...


----------



## navjing0614

Date with the wifey. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

stromberglarry4450 said:


> Another day...another watch...
> View attachment 16274361





navjing0614 said:


> Date with the wifey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Wait you married your Omega? Not there's anything wrong with it... just curious...


----------



## navjing0614

Cod Holliday said:


> Wait you married your Omega? Not there's anything wrong with it... just curious...


Haha nice one. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## stromberglarry4450

Good Morning..My new acquisition to replace my older Speedy that I let go of..


----------



## Cod Holliday

deepsea03 said:


>


Looks right at home


----------



## Quota hora est?

Superocean x Kelly Slater's Outerknown









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

👍


----------



## Quota hora est?

It's Ridiculous wearing 2 Diver watches, totally Outrageous when you can actually knock someone's teeth out with 0ne























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Quota hora est? said:


> It's Ridiculous wearing 2 Diver watches, totally Outrageous when you can actually knock someone's teeth out with 0ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


It looks like you have 2 stacked on top of each other on your right wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## TheHun

Pilot today


----------



## brash47

Quota hora est? said:


> It's Ridiculous wearing 2 Diver watches, totally Outrageous when you can actually knock someone's teeth out with 0ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


That's not a watch!!! 

I feel the urge....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster Sunday;










Have a good one, all!!

René


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Free Fall

👍


----------



## Quota hora est?

brash47 said:


> That's not a watch!!!
> I feel the urge


I don't play ice hockey but was told the puck's thickness is 1" or 25.4mm, whereas the Promaster is a shade slimmer at 21.4mm


----------



## roachjl

Watch Free Fall said:


> View attachment 16280609


What watch is this? I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

roachjl said:


> What watch is this? I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JLC Deep Sea Chronograph 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## Cod Holliday

dancl82 said:


> View attachment 16281017


Vertical teak pattern is so much more beautiful. Anyone know why Omega went to Horizontal Pattern? Has it do with our vision?


----------



## It's Hedley

So many places, so little time...


----------



## Beena




----------



## BeauR

FOIS









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## brash47

Gloomy day out. The chrome still looks amazing in any light.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian




----------



## websturr




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

fgarian said:


> View attachment 16282260


Comes in and pulls out the big guns....










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hadn’t worn this one in a while. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Hadn’t worn this one in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll join in...









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Little old school.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Sugman




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

Work watch. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16283908
> 
> 
> René


Nice one Rene. Seems you are back at work, hopefully your back is doing better. Have a nice week ahead.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

One of these bad mammajammas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Still honeymooning with this one. It's actually better than I thought it would be on the strap. I might stop by the Cartier boutique and get a black strap too.


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Nice one Rene. Seems you are back at work, hopefully your back is doing better. Have a nice week ahead.


Thanks Cod!

Actually, haven't missed a day of work. Sometimes you gotta just cowboy up. Yesterday was a day from Hell though. A little better today.

You have a good week as well.

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Cod Holliday

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16285379


Noone does blue like Omega...


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Noone does blue like Omega...


You beat me to it. I was going to make the same comment. 

That's the blue that just melts my heart. It takes me back to when Dan (@solesman) used to post tantalizing pictures of his old Skyfall AT.

René


----------



## Titan II

This one today;










René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

This thing called me today. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## RLS1851

This one.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## 2premo

RLS1851 said:


> This one.
> View attachment 16288150


nice watch, you should put it on


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

RM on Nato









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## TheHun

300t today


----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Quota hora est?

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.

I'm sporting this classic beauty today;



















René


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Teeuu

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around. Anyway... we're riding on super-soft & supple hand-stitched leather today.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone!! Have a super week ahead.

Master Co-Axial Monday;



















René


----------



## Elton Balch

Omega competition today…


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Quality time with the cat


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## d55124

Speedy!


----------



## Nossy




----------



## TheHun

Sunset


----------



## clock_collector1416




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromberglarry4450

I know its 'Speedy Tuesday" but I wore that watch most of last week. 
So this will have to do.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## navjing0614

Working late. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## om3ga_fan

Posted earlier today already but tried this in at the OB this evening…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

.....And the kids in the Pet Shop are thinking "What's wrong with this old coot?"









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Starting the day with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## corry29




----------



## Titan II

corry29 said:


> View attachment 16300532



Beautiful!! 🤩 The perfect combo!!🤠👌

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## anonymousmoose

Daddy daughter day 









Also saw this for $3 and bought it. IWC is my favourite watch marque after Omega









If there was an Omega branded car for $3, I'd have bought every one I'd find


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Quota hora est?

The GM called to invite me try on a couple of new TH watches in the boutique.Oh! What the Heck! I'll skip lunch....






























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 16298137
> 
> 
> René


Great bezel color. Just the photo, or starting to turn?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Quota hora est? said:


> The GM called to invite me try on a couple of new TH watches in the boutique.Oh! What the Heck! I'll skip lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Nice watches. I do like TAG. I have this one, although not worn today


----------



## Titan II

stamsd said:


> Great bezel color. Just the photo, or starting to turn?


That's just the photo with the way the light is coming across from the right. The watch is only coming up on 7 years old.

René


----------



## Titan II

My Friday today, and it'll be a short one. I'm leaving work early; taking the folks to get their booster.










René


----------



## OBB1044

finaly real snow storm after last mild winter. I went to walk with my thrusty Globemaster (pic is few days old)


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets

Still in love with the Speedy Moonphase. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

Waiting for my new 3861 Speedmaster to come in so I’ve had this on my wrist all week!


----------



## Quota hora est?

Now the kids at the Pet Shop are pissed. "Go play somewhere else old man..."









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey

Such a fun comfortable piece!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

1968 transitional speedy 145.022-68


----------



## brash47

Just a simple quartz today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## david5807

AndyCouey said:


> Such a fun comfortable piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is this the Mitsukoshi or Tokyo?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

Happy weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill

Aqua Terra


----------



## Cod Holliday

Kohill said:


> Aqua Terra
> View attachment 16305613


Lovely watch and sweater combo.


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Tick tick tick









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

OBB1044 said:


> finaly real snow storm after last mild winter. I went to walk with my thrusty Globemaster (pic is few days old)
> View attachment 16302057


not sure where you are, but was a dry winter here last year, so far a couple feet last week and looking at all next week of storms, stay warm, and nice Globemaster


----------



## 2premo

put my old daily watch on 3 weeks ago, remembering now why it was my daily watch


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute




----------



## Mpnunes

Took delivery of my 3861 today!


----------



## Titan II

Second day in a row for the _Speedmaster_;



















René


----------



## blaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

blaine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi blaine,

Nice photo!!

Any chance you could post another picture highlighting your strap choice?! It looks awesome, from what I can see of it.

Btw, are you one of _the _many Blaine's?? If you are you'll know what I'm referring to.

Best,

René


----------



## blaine

Hi Rene’. It’s a extremely comfortable Burlang and Son’s Dark Grey Rugged Strap. Really more brown with hints of grey tones. The watch roll is a distressed brown…so you can pick up the grey in the strap. The sides are grey and the finish is the same on both sides. I hope this helps. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

It's that kind of night. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

blaine said:


> Hi Rene’. It’s a extremely comfortable Burlang and Son’s Dark Grey Rugged Strap. Really more brown with hints of grey tones. The watch roll is a distressed brown…so you can pick up the grey in the strap. The sides are grey and the finish is the same on both sides. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, Blaine! That really is a gorgeous strap. I just love the rugged look it brings to the Speedy.

Thanks for taking the time to post the picture. Nice presentation btw!!🤠👌

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Mpnunes said:


> Took delivery of my 3861 today!
> View attachment 16306598


Congratulations!👏👏👏 It's stunning!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Omega-Ferengi

Unethically but super rare:
Kim Il-Sung Constellation (given to foreign diplomats from N.Korea back then)


----------



## Sjef1

Happy Sunday ⌚


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Kohill

Giving the De Ville a turn today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16307659
> 
> View attachment 16307660
> 
> View attachment 16307661


Beautiful watch! I just love blue watches.


----------



## navjing0614

This one is on a roll. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

Omega-Ferengi said:


> Unethically but super rare:
> Kim Il-Sung Constellation (given to foreign diplomats from N.Korea back then)
> View attachment 16307352



unethically is saying it as nicely as is possible
"if you don't like me I will fire missiles or torture my people or,,,,,,,"

but a nice C-case Connie


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Omega-Ferengi

2premo said:


> unethically is saying it as nicely as is possible
> "if you don't like me I will fire missiles or torture my people or,,,,,,,"
> 
> but a nice C-case Connie


yes indeed, I need to get Ghandi’s watch to compensate


----------



## TheHun

MM today


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster _Sunday;










René


----------



## Werdboya




----------



## blaine

Titan II said:


> Thanks for that, Blaine! That really is a gorgeous strap. I just love the rugged look it brings to the Speedy.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post the picture. Nice presentation btw!!
> 
> René


You bet Rene’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpq

Threw my “Patch” on a Forstner flat bracelet today


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman

I muted the blue on this Hirsch Robby with a little hair dye...thought I'd try it on the Seamaster for a while.


----------



## Mpower2002

Picked up my first Omega over the weekend. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Titan II

Chilly morning;



















René


----------



## Muddy250

Today's choice is the big 'un


----------



## JustAbe

Twins!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## navjing0614

My night companion. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Sugman

anonymousmoose said:


>


What sort of magic mushroom is that in the background? And nice watch!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Sugman said:


> What sort of magic mushroom is that in the background? And nice watch!


Dessert. A black forest cake actually, with sorbet on the side. Went to a fancy restaurant with the family.


----------



## navjing0614

Non Omega today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Mezzly

Still wearing this


----------



## Nutbeem

New strap today!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quota hora est?

Bet you haven't seen this before....
Speedy Chronoscope 43mm Silver Dial manual winding Cal 9908






























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 16315618



would love to find a reverse dial for mine


----------



## 2premo

Quota hora est? said:


> Bet you haven't seen this before....
> Speedy Chronoscope 43mm Silver Dial manual winding Cal 9908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


only in pics, like this


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sub











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Trog

All week


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Trog said:


> All week
> View attachment 16317911


I don’t blame you. Such a stunning reference. And most people won’t even know how special it is when they see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

Trog said:


> All week
> View attachment 16317911


Goodness Gracious Me!!! I can't post any expletive words here@Trog brings out the Mother of All Speedies!!!! (MOAS) 

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## navjing0614

For this morning. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

navjing0614 said:


> For this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Fantastic dial!


----------



## navjing0614

agtprvctr said:


> Fantastic dial!


Thanks. I agree. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop it!!!


Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO
View attachment 16319527


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Been enjoying it lately. Really hoping to pick up a GMT Master II next year. I seem to go through phases between this, the FOIS, the Seamaster, and the Aquaracer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Merry Christmas, everyone!!










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 16320021
> 
> 
> René


Merry Christmas to you as well, René!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

Merry Christmas to all
and good night


----------



## Mezzly

Happy Christmas folks


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

merry Xmas all


----------



## 91Greyhound

Wearing my Speedmaster Professional Gemini 4 today today on a bracelet…normally I wear it on a shell cordovan strap, but I’ve been on bracelet kick recently!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Merry Christmas


----------



## BogdanS

Great Omega crowd on this thread!

Pic is few days old, sorry 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## maguirejp

Merry Christmas from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mezzly

Back in for for a few hours this evening, hoping for a peaceful shift.


----------



## dancl82

Dieselk said:


> Have a great day
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16322040
> View attachment 16322041


Fellow 8500 here


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> Back in for for a few hours this evening, hoping for a peaceful shift.
> View attachment 16322472


That's very nice!!

I'm wearing a _Seamaster_ of sorts as well;










René


----------



## GoBuffs11

Broad arrow today


----------



## Mezzly

Love the railmaster René I think it’s my favourite of the trilogy watches.


Titan II said:


> That's very nice!!
> 
> I'm wearing a _Seamaster_ of sorts as well;
> 
> View attachment 16322552
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## navjing0614

In the water park..perfect choice. 























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> Love the railmaster René I think it’s my favourite of the trilogy watches.


Thanks! I find the size and it's simple elegance really appeal to me. Not to mention the great legibility.

René


----------



## TurtleFan




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

G-Shock GW4000-1a. One of the few complete analog G's I've seen over the years that has 6 band time keeping and is solar. It's not huge either.

Had it since around 2011, still going strong. 

Needed a tough one while working on motorcycles in the garage today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Just got back from a nice walk through some fresh snow. Now enjoying some champagne with the lady because ‘tis the season. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

40 degree (Celsius) day today. At the park, in the shade 










It's almost 7pm and cooled to 37


----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster pre bond for sales shopping with the mrs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiboost




----------



## Titan II

Cool one in Vancouver today...-12°.🌬❄☃

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

great pics Rene, and just about one month now…

It was similarly cold here the last two days and I went for a run yesterday in -10. But it’s supposed to be +12 on Thursday. So much for winter weather


----------



## Relo60

Omega check in day😊😷🎄👋🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> great pics Rene, and just about one month now…
> 
> It was similarly cold here the last two days and I went for a run yesterday in -10. But it’s supposed to be +12 on Thursday. So much for winter weather


Thanks John!!

Yes, 18 more sleeps...😜 I'm pretty excited. 

I've waited 2 years to pick up my next watch. As you probably know, the last one was my _Railmaster_ on my 50th two years ago.

I can go in and pick it up today if I really wanted to, but going forward I think I'm going to always pick them up on my birthday. That way my birthday will be on all the paperwork. Just a little more special when I pass it on to the next generation. Well, that's what I think anyway. No one else will probably care.🤣

I can't wait to share the moment with all of you fine folks.🤠👍

It doesn't usually get this cold here. A cold temperature here is normally -3° to -5°. They're saying it might even get colder here.😬

I hope you had a nice Christmas, John. All the very best in the coming year!

René


----------



## JunkerJorge

Just picked this guy up on a whim and threw it on a brown shell cordovan strap. A little petite for me but has a certain charm methinks.


----------



## TurtleFan

navjing0614 said:


> In the water park..perfect choice.


Is that the factory band with the deployant clasp?
How do you like it?
I love the bracelet on my PO but I'm thinking about getting that band as well...


----------



## hiboost

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16324654
> 
> 
> View attachment 16324657
> 
> 
> Cool one in Vancouver today...-12°.🌬❄☃
> 
> René



Nice one! Is your Railmaster from the '57 trilogy? And if so, did you consider getting the Seamaster from that set as well?


----------



## Titan II

hiboost said:


> Nice one! Is your Railmaster from the '57 trilogy? And if so, did you consider getting the Seamaster from that set as well?


Thanks!

Yes, I have the _'57 Railmaster Reissue_.










I got the _Seamaster 300MC_ back in 2015, a couple of years before the Trilogy was released. If the _Trilogy Seamaster 300 _was available at that time I would definitly have purchased it over the _300MC_. However, I have a "rule" that I buy for keeps. Once I've decided on and purchased a watch it stays in the collection. The _Trilogy Seamaster_ and the _300MC_ are just too similar to have both in my collection.

René


----------



## 91Greyhound

Wearing my Speedmaster Gemini IV this week on a bracelet…loving it!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hiboost

Titan II said:


> I got the _Seamaster 300MC_ back in 2015, a couple of years before the Trilogy was released. If the _Trilogy Seamaster 300 _was available at that time I would definitly have purchased it over the _300MC_. However, I have a "rule" that I buy for keeps. Once I've decided on and purchased a watch it stays in the collection. The _Trilogy Seamaster_ and the _300MC_ are just too similar to have both in my collection.
> 
> René


That's an admirable rule for a collection! And I can certainly understand not considering having them both. You just need to find somebody with the Trilogy SM who wants to trade you straight up and exploit a loophole in your rule set. Haha


----------



## Titan II

hiboost said:


> That's an admirable rule for a collection! And I can certainly understand not considering having them both. You just need to find somebody with the Trilogy SM who wants to trade you straight up and exploit a loophole in your rule set. Haha


Well, you see, it's a slippery slope. If I trade for the _Trilogy Seamaster,_ and I already have an 1861 Speedy in the collection as well, then what do you think the next "logical" step would be for me?? Anyone?? Bueller??

René


----------



## Sugman

The wife was good to me this Christmas...


----------



## HairFIN




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Titan II said:


> Thanks John!!
> 
> Yes, 18 more sleeps...😜 I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I've waited 2 years to pick up my next watch. As you probably know, the last one was my _Railmaster_ on my 50th two years ago.
> 
> I can go in and pick it up today if I really wanted to, but going forward I think I'm going to always pick them up on my birthday. That way my birthday will be on all the paperwork. Just a little more special when I pass it on to the next generation. Well, that's what I think anyway. No one else will probably care.🤣
> 
> I can't wait to share the moment with all of you fine folks.🤠👍
> 
> It doesn't usually get this cold here. A cold temperature here is normally -3° to -5°. They're saying it might even get colder here.😬
> 
> I hope you had a nice Christmas, John. All the very best in the coming year!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene, yes we had a very nice and relaxed Christmas even though I started working again on the 25th. Hope the freeze in Vancouver won‘t last too long. Must visit again one day, lovely place.

I think it is a very nice touch to pick up the watch on your birthday. Especially because you have done it before. Great memories for you and possibly others in the future. Looking forward to the first pics.


----------



## Alex_TA

HairFIN said:


> View attachment 16325871


Artist work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## navjing0614

TurtleFan said:


> Is that the factory band with the deployant clasp?
> How do you like it?
> I love the bracelet on my PO but I'm thinking about getting that band as well...


Yes i love it as it makes the dial stand out even more. It's also comfortable and light. Definitely makes the PO less chunky. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Last speedy Tuesday of the year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

The Legend, on this last Speedy Tuesday of 2021;



















René


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Don’t think many will be rockin’ this guy today (and most would say for good reason)!


----------



## navjing0614

This today. Loving its new shoes. 
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey

This dial is so hard to capture!!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## navjing0614

Have a nice day everyone. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91Greyhound

Mid-way through the week with my Speedmaster Gemini IV on a bracelet….loving it!!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View attachment 16327675


----------



## Titan II

A day off today in lieu of Christmas Eve. Wearing the _1957 Railmaster Reissue;_










René


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## navjing0614

Finally got these two for me and my wifey. Had this exact model from 2003 to 2013 and foolishly traded in for another watch. Now it's back on my wrist and will not part from it again. 
The most beautiful dial IMHO in the Omega line up. 
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Finally got these two for me and my wifey. Had this exact model from 2003 to 2013 and foolishly traded in for another watch. Now it's back on my wrist and will not part from it again.
> The most beautiful dial IMHO in the Omega line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Beautiful!! Congratulations to you both!! May you enjoy them together for many years to come.

René


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

HairFIN said:


> View attachment 16325871


Damn…nice debut!


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations to you both!! May you enjoy them together for many years to come.
> 
> René


Thanks Rene. I guess I'll be posting same watch for the next couple of days (honeymoon period) 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Thanks Rene. I guess I'll be posting same watch for the next couple of days (honeymoon period)
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That's okay, I'll give you a few days. Then I'll be expecting more pictures of your beautiful PO. 

Rene


----------



## Sambation

SMPc


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> That's okay, I'll give you a few days. Then I'll be expecting more pictures of your beautiful PO.
> 
> Rene




Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

Something different...























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60

😊😷⛄Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PeteJE

Great color up there on the SMP ^^^^^^^^ !!


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon period begins. 























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Wearing green bezel Sub during day and switching to black Daytona this evening




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Dougiebaby said:


> Wearing green bezel Sub during day and switching to black Daytona this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a mighty fine trio Dougie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

solesman said:


> That’s a mighty fine trio Dougie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Solesman. Hey, I just realized your the Surry Watch YouTuber … I’ve enjoyed your videos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

"Big" dump of snow last night. Makes for a beautiful day today;




























René


----------



## deepsea03

the near pristine Grand Seiko and beat to hell Speedy yet both are perfect to me....perfection is subjective and relative.
In watches and people.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Mezzly

happy new year


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mezzly said:


> happy new year
> View attachment 16333142


Classic on a classic. Happy New Year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

New strap added to my black AT today. It is a little more sporty than usual as the strap has that distinctive texture found on (American) football leather:


----------



## ELSchlotty

Happy New Year to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Happy New Year to all!  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy New Year to you, Eric!!🥃

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Happy New Year to you, Eric!!
> 
> Rene


And to you as well, René! Here’s to an awesome 2022 with much happiness. Looking forward to seeing your new watch (I believe) this month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> And to you as well, René! Here’s to an awesome 2022 with much happiness. Looking forward to seeing your new watch (I believe) this month!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct...13 more sleeps. I'm pretty excited about it. Not so much about another birthday though. The new watch ought to go a long way to dampening the blow.

Feel free to drop into the thread and throw up a guess as to which of the two you think I've chosen. You can also let me know which one you would chose of the two, and your reasons why. Just for fun.









My Next Purchase - An Eight Horse Race


This thread was started as a collection of posts, that centred around the discussion of my next possible acquisition, in a WRUW thread. These posts were copied and pasted here in order to make this discussion easier to track down for future reference. I'm not sure how, or IF this is going to...




www.watchuseek.com





To an awesome 2022...and your good health, sir!!🥃

Rene


----------



## Mezzly

Day two isolating in the box room and I will be alternating between these two today.








@Titan II looking forward to seeing your purchase, my choice would be the globemaster. I think it would really round out your collection.


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## Mezzly

Whiskey&Watch said:


> View attachment 16334566
> View attachment 16334567


Not normally a fan of these constellations but damn. It’s just so clean. Is it new? I’d probably cover that bracelet in scratches after a month.


----------



## Teeuu

Rubber mounted P.O. for today.


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> Day two isolating in the box room and I will be alternating between these two today.
> View attachment 16335213
> 
> @Titan II looking forward to seeing your purchase, my choice would be the globemaster. I think it would really round out your collection.


Thanks Mezzly! That's a good recommendation for sure. Looking forward to sharing my decision.

I love your _Speedmaster_ btw!!🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

Happy New Year to you all!!🍾🥂🤠 It's been a real pleasure interacting with you here on WUS. My very best wishes for a happy and healthy 2022.



















Prepared a New Year's Day meal for my parents. A little taste of the old country.










René


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Mezzly said:


> Not normally a fan of these constellations but damn. It’s just so clean. Is it new? I’d probably cover that bracelet in scratches after a month.


 This one is a sentimental piece that gets worn very occasionally. This was the choice of missus more than 10 years ago in selecting His & Hers for our wedding reception. She got the MOP dial 31mm one.


----------



## Mezzly

Day 3


----------



## Mezzly

Whiskey&Watch said:


> This one is a sentimental piece that gets worn very occasionally. This was the choice of missus more than 10 years ago in selecting His & Hers for our wedding reception. She got the MOP dial 31mm one.


Looks like a keeper, both the wife and the watch. Treasure them both.


----------



## 91Greyhound

This week I switched it over to my 1675 GMT on an oyster bracelet….the only downside to this watch for me is that the lume doesn’t glow at all (under UV light I can only see the traces of glow on a hand and two plots), but I actually have an in-the-blister matte service dial that will one day be mounted in the case….until then though it is a super comfortable watch to wear!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Sjef1




----------



## Titan II

Well, I guess that's it! Back to work!










René


----------



## bobmredg8

Happy New Year 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

bobmredg8 said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!🤠👌

René


----------



## bobmredg8

Titan II said:


> Nice!!
> 
> René


She is now 22 years old. I purchased it on January 4th, 2000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Mezzly said:


> Looks like a keeper, both the wife and the watch. Treasure them both.


Ta mate, she is a keeper.


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Mezzly

Day 4


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue_;



















René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dss1_watch




----------



## SaMaster14

Back from vacation! Some Omega shots, and the one I’m actually wearing today!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday #1;










René


----------



## Elton Balch

It’s Sea Master Tuesday for me; this one has been seeing some wrist time recently. I included an older pic of the watch on my sun dial to show off the 1116 band…


----------



## texans93

Brought this one out today….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## SteveU




----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## fskywalker

deepsea03 said:


> Admiralty 135.042


Cool watch !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

fskywalker said:


> Cool watch !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you - its just back from Omega service and ready to go!


----------



## Brent L. Miller

deepsea03 said:


> Admiralty 135.042


I love seeing models I'm not familiar with and really like this one. Nicely done!


----------



## vinagra




----------



## deepsea03

Brent L. Miller said:


> I love seeing models I'm not familiar with and really like this one. Nicely done!


Thanks......These Admiralty have a few variations in color, date/no date, manual/auto, timing bezel/no bezel and dials with an anchor or no anchor (I _think_ the Anchor ones are uncommon?!?) but either way there are a few choices to look for and pick the right one based on configurations and condition.


----------



## Mezzly

Day 7 of isolation spent watching Jacques Cousteau films in my seamaster.


----------



## Titan II

Another "big dump" of snow for us here in VanCity. Granted, the snow here is a lot more wet, heavier, and more slick than the stuff they get out east, but it's still comical to see how a little snow can shut down this city.



















René


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Sjef1

Always faithful on a cold winter night


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## It's Hedley

Speedy back from service running 1-2+ seconds per day. Very happy...


----------



## Elton Balch

Go big or go home…going with the wrist clock today!


----------



## Kohill

Giving the Aqua Terra a wear today.


----------



## navjing0614

Still this. 
Running -1.5spd. Not bad for a 16 y/o watch.
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Some days I marvel at what a great GADA watch this is....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 2premo

TheHun said:


> PO
> View attachment 16338646
> View attachment 16338647



where is that?


----------



## BryanUsrey1

AT on the Nato. I quite like this combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

BryanUsrey1 said:


> AT on the Nato. I quite like this combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Looks sharp!🤠👌

René


----------



## TheHun

2premo said:


> where is that?


Cholla cactus garden


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Kohill

Dress watch for church today.


----------



## 2premo

TheHun said:


> Cholla cactus garden


my son and I go to Anza-Borrego to play in his rock crawler, are looks familiar


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Sunday


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Sunday for me as well;



















René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## fish70




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## navjing0614

Later post.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Early Start this Monday…Speedy ( and the espressos ) keeping me on task. 

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Teeuu

You can just barely see the ridges of the bony mesh strap. Anyway, here we are for today.


----------



## brash47

This one just puts a big ole grin on my face everytime I wear it.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

Quick and dirty;










René


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Bought from a friend many years ago.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Not my usual choice, but I’ve been liking some 80’s quartz love lately


----------



## filthyj24

Mezzly said:


> Day 7 of isolation spent watching Jacques Cousteau films in my seamaster.
> View attachment 16346338


I feel your pain. I've been quarantined since New Years. I've taken this as an opportunity to watch all of the Brosnan and Craig Bond movies. Skyfall is the name of the game tonight.


----------



## SteveU

Speedie Triple Date. Love this thing.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mezzly

filthyj24 said:


> I feel your pain. I've been quarantined since New Years. I've taken this as an opportunity to watch all of the Brosnan and Craig Bond movies. Skyfall is the name of the game tonight.


Enjoy and recover quickly.


----------



## Mezzly

It’s Tuesday again


----------



## deepsea03

Oyster or BOR?


----------



## GoBuffs11

On tan today.


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Sugman

A chilly, but sunny, day in East Tennessee...


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Great day to be alive


----------



## Titan II

deepsea03 said:


> Oyster or BOR?


Today I think I'm in a BOR state of mind.

That's an amazing watch, btw!🤠👌

René


----------



## deepsea03

Titan II said:


> Today I think I'm in a BOR state of mind.
> 
> That's an amazing watch, btw!🤠👌
> 
> René


Thank you very much


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday #2;



















René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

MuckyMark said:


>


Ah...back on the bracelet I see! 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tasteless.beaver

First day with the SMP, it’s taking some getting used to.


----------



## bagle

There’s a lot of Omega in here. Let’s see some Panerai


----------



## jhdscript

*Omega SpeedMaster Moonphase*

*


  




*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Two more sleeps!🤠👍



















René


----------



## Sugman

tasteless.beaver said:


> First day with the SMP, it’s taking some getting used to.
> View attachment 16359780


It's hard to get used to all that beauty wrapped around your wrist? Don't worry, it'll get better!

Another day with this one for me.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Sugman said:


> It's hard to get used to all that beauty wrapped around your wrist? Don't worry, it'll get better!
> 
> Another day with this one for me.
> View attachment 16360308


Nah, it’s heavier than what I’m used to, and larger too, plus all that weight is concentrated in the watch head. My body is overly sensitive to stupid things like this, and it’s causing some discomfort in the wrist area. Similarly, I got a new iPhone to replace my old S8+ and the additional weight makes my left pinky sore from holding it, even if it doesn’t weigh much more. I’m genuinely worried that it’s always going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Sugman

tasteless.beaver said:


> Nah, it’s heavier than what I’m used to, and larger too, plus all that weight is concentrated in the watch head. My body is overly sensitive to stupid things like this, and it’s causing some discomfort in the wrist area. Similarly, I got a new iPhone to replace my old S8+ and the additional weight makes my left pinky sore from holding it, even if it doesn’t weigh much more. I’m genuinely worried that it’s always going to be uncomfortable.


It surely ain't a dainty watch. I hope it works out for you. It's a nice looking, well-made watch. It looks good on your wrist.


----------



## OBB1044

Snowing again so it is time for WRUW pic again


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Commandercody66




----------



## FOOT SOUP

tasteless.beaver said:


> Nah, it’s heavier than what I’m used to, and larger too, plus all that weight is concentrated in the watch head. My body is overly sensitive to stupid things like this, and it’s causing some discomfort in the wrist area. Similarly, I got a new iPhone to replace my old S8+ and the additional weight makes my left pinky sore from holding it, even if it doesn’t weigh much more. I’m genuinely worried that it’s always going to be uncomfortable.


From your photo it looks like you’re wearing it too far up your wrist. Any wrist movement and I could imagine you’d be feeling the watch pressing on the back of your hand.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Mezzly

one of my few none omegas


----------



## ronhan

Constellation today! 








Regards, Ron


----------



## MrFoo

Classic companions today!
Date complications are a big factor in keeping each of my watches running.
My Seiko snk805 needs constant care in keeping it up to date.
It demands my attention.








It's running five minutes slow over a week but I'm going to let it be.
Kept close time with the others until about a month ago.
Does the cold slow down a movement?
Time for some research!
Maybe a lube oil would help.
Take care all!


----------



## MrFoo

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16362276
> 
> View attachment 16362277
> 
> Classic companions today!
> Date complications are a big factor in keeping each of my watches running.
> My Seiko snk805 needs constant care in keeping it up to date.
> It demands my attention.
> View attachment 16362308
> 
> It's running five minutes slow over a week but I'm going to let it be.
> Kept close time with the others until about a month ago.
> Does the cold slow down a movement?
> Time for some research!
> Maybe a lube oil would help.
> Take care all!


Pardon my French!
I misposted.
I saw 'Mega' not the 'omega'.
Does Dan Henry do an Omega homage?
Colour me envious friends


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dancl82




----------



## Titan II

One more sleep!!😁










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> One more sleep!!
> 
> View attachment 16363221
> 
> 
> René


Just one more! I find myself extremely excited about your new Omega  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Beef rib


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Starting with this fun watch today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

My Omegas are in the watch box, today...going with this one until at least this evening.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

This guy arrived today. I was looking for some fun color and a Chronostop has been on ‘the list’ for quite a few years now.


----------



## Mezzly

Been doing out door work for today so it’s the G-shock. Now time for dinner and a warm.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## 2premo

bagle said:


> There’s a lot of Omega in here. Let’s see some Panerai



"a lot of Omega in here", dude this is an Omega blog
lol


----------



## iaymnu

Makes the watch so much lighter.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chezbeeno

I didn't think that I could love this watch more (and looks-wise I'm on the fence about bracelet vs NATO strap) but the comfort of this single-pass NATO is crazy and I'm loving it.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Starting with this.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Chezbeeno said:


> I didn't think that I could love this watch more (and looks-wise I'm on the fence about bracelet vs NATO strap) but the comfort of this single-pass NATO is crazy and I'm loving it.


Looks good, source of the nato please.


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Fluster.Cluck




----------



## Copterguy

Just received.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Copterguy said:


> Just received.
> View attachment 16367831


Congratulations on your new acquisition!! Enjoy the honeymoon!!

René


----------



## Titan II

😁;



















René


----------



## 2premo

Titan II said:


> 😁;
> 
> View attachment 16367976
> 
> 
> View attachment 16367977
> 
> 
> René


just plain gorgeous


----------



## Titan II

2premo said:


> just plain gorgeous


Thanks, Greg!

As discussed in the Friday WRUW, if I was to add a third picture to follow the second one in this series, and I continued to rotate my wrist in the 12 o'clock direction, that is when the Champagne colour would present itself. Tou can see the colour of the dial changing already in those 2 pictures posted.

René


----------



## EightEyes

Titan II said:


> 😁;
> 
> View attachment 16367976
> 
> 
> View attachment 16367977
> 
> 
> René


Big congratulations on the new watch, René! Immaculate taste, as always. Best version of an amazing watch. Stunning.

Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> Big congratulations on the new watch, René! Immaculate taste, as always. Best version of an amazing watch. Stunning.
> 
> Enjoy the heck out of it!


Thanks so much! Very kind words.🤠🙏

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> ;
> 
> View attachment 16367976
> 
> 
> View attachment 16367977
> 
> 
> René


It’s a stunner for sure. Understated elegance. I dig it. Day one is in the books (or maybe this is technically day two)! Here’s to many, many more. 

Edit to add: I really like all of the applied little bits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

New Zuludiver straps arrived just in time for my birthday today. Ended up wearing green today.


----------



## Titan II

filthyj24 said:


> New Zuludiver straps arrived just in time for my birthday today. Ended up wearing green today.


Happiest of birthdays to you!! Enjoy that new combo.

René


----------



## filthyj24

Titan II said:


> Happiest of birthdays to you!! Enjoy that new combo.
> 
> René


Thank you. Not sure why the picture uploaded all weird, but should be fixed now.


----------



## Titan II

filthyj24 said:


> Thank you. Not sure why the picture uploaded all weird, but should be fixed now.


Do you always match your NATO to your dog's collar?🤠👍

René


----------



## Chezbeeno

v1triol said:


> Looks good, source of the nato please.


Crown and Buckle - if you want the single pass option you have to check a box when you check out. They're great!


----------



## filthyj24

Titan II said:


> Do you always match your NATO to your dog's collar?
> 
> René


What can I say? She has good taste.


----------



## Barge




----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Beena




----------



## VizslaFriend

Walking in the fog with my doggie today. 
My Omega and my vizsla didn’t fit on the same photo as she didn’t cooperate with my attempts to include both in the same photo 😜


----------



## Titan II

Back to the _Speedmaster_ today;










René


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## navjing0614

Squeeze this one in today.
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Wearing Dad's watch, on what would have been his birthday ~


----------



## Mezzly

Some music and a tuning fork


----------



## ELSchlotty

AT chrono on new Strap Tailor leather











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Speedmaster Automatic "Mark 4.5"


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼😊😷❄🖖🏼


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, folks! Have a good week!










René


----------



## SteveU

Seriously love this bugger...


----------



## CPRwatch

ST#2,


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## navjing0614

Breakfast with the wifey. 























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I'm being pretty disciplined in keeping my daily rotation going and resisting the urge to wear the _Globemaster_ everyday.

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!



















René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mezzly

Speedy Tuesday, got a new lizard strap from watch gecko.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

New strap arrived today…very pleased!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## Mezzly

Omega chronostop, fried breakfast and a nice cuppa.


----------



## Titan II

The _Globemaster_'s first day in the regular rotation;



















Now I have to work out a new rotation schedule. When I had only the _Speedmaster Pro, Seamaster 300MC, _and the _Railmaster_, I had a good rotational routine that would keep all the autos wound. Now that I've added the _Globemaster_, I have to take into account the different power reserves and change the schedule accordingly.

René


----------



## tenurepro

Been a while… speedy has completely destroyed my 1 week rotation… 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> The _Globemaster_'s first day in the regular rotation;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to work out a new rotation schedule. When I had only the _Speedmaster Pro, Seamaster 300MC, _and the _Railmaster_, I had a good rotational routine that would keep all the autos wound. Now that I've added the _Globemaster_, I have to take into account the different power reserves and change the schedule accordingly.
> 
> René


First world problems...


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> First world problems...


No $#!t, eh!!😂

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

At work...









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Stepped away from work for a bit to get my booster. Let's see how I fair.










René


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Picked it out of the box today, and apparently it had been almost exactly a month. Love when you don’t need to change the date!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## It's Hedley

Many tough acts to follow!


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Beach beater


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Cod Holliday

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16378995


----------



## Titan II

Today I'm wearing the watch I wore on my birthday when I went to collect my _Globemaster. _I've been wearing it on this brown suede strap which I think dresses it down nicely, and gives it a vintage look. I think it's time to change things up though. I'm just not sure if it's going to be the oem black strap that came with the _Railmaster_ or another, slightly dressier leather or alligator in a lighter brown.










René


----------



## navjing0614

Blue on blue. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## SteveU

1st gen X-33.


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty Ancoretta


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Dickie

Haven’t been able to take this one off since I got it a few weeks ago


----------



## Titan II

Dickie said:


> Haven’t been able to take this one off since I got it a few weeks ago
> View attachment 16381678


I've heard that that model will be discontinued shortly. Your timing was perfect!

Happy to hear you're enjoying the honeymoon!

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Would ya just look at that dial and those blued hands! Working in some somewhat cold weather today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Back to a classic I haven’t worn in awhile!


----------



## Titan II

_Globemaster_ for me today, on our 1 week anniversary;










René


----------



## Alex_TA

Titan II said:


> _Globemaster_ for me today, on our 1 week anniversary;
> 
> View attachment 16382359
> 
> 
> René


Such pics must have XXX rating!


----------



## Titan II

Alex_TA said:


> Such pics must have XXX rating!


Lol...thanks, Alex!! I'm still trying to work out how to photograph this watch without having the dial or hands appear washed out. I'm glad you like the picture. The _Globemaster_ is a massively underrated watch, imo.

Rene


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Alex_TA

Titan II said:


> Lol...thanks, Alex!! I'm still trying to work out how to photograph this watch without having the dial or hands appear washed out. I'm glad you like the picture. The _Globemaster_ is a massively underrated watch, imo.
> 
> Rene


I’ve heard that a bracelet of Globemaster is not so comfortable: sharp edges etc.
On the other hand some write the same about 3861 bracelet and for me it’s very comfortable…


----------



## fish70




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 

Feel to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZCcNDhstOo/


----------



## 2premo

Alex_TA said:


> I’ve heard that a bracelet of Globemaster is not so comfortable: sharp edges etc.
> On the other hand some write the same about 3861 bracelet and for me it’s very comfortable…


opinions are like #**holes, everyone has one


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> _Globemaster_ for me today, on our 1 week anniversary;
> 
> View attachment 16382359
> 
> 
> René


And how are you two enjoying marriage so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Alex_TA said:


> I’ve heard that a bracelet of Globemaster is not so comfortable: sharp edges etc.
> On the other hand some write the same about 3861 bracelet and for me it’s very comfortable…


Well, for starters, comfort is a very subjective thing. Me personally, I don't have a problem with how the _Globemaster_ wears on the bracelet. I've only had it a week, and worn it 3 days, so my opinion may change...but I doubt it.

I won't say it's the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn, but then I wouldn't say that about any of my watches on bracelets. I just don't pay close enough attention to be able to tell you which is the most or least comfortable. For me, that equation comes into play if something is noticeably uncomfortable right away. 

Some may find it uncomfortable because of the lack of micro adjustment, and not being able to get the right fit for their wrist. Not me. I am lucky enough to get the perfect fit.

As for sharp edges...I haven't felt any. That doesn't mean they don't exist on someone else's bracelet.

René


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> And how are you two enjoying marriage so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Eric,

The marriage was arranged, and, although we'd seen each other in passing, we only really met a week ago. 

Right now we're just getting to know each other. Some would say that's the best part.😉☺

All kidding aside, I'm really enjoying it. It is a beautiful watch in the metal, and highly underrated, imo. Funny thing...yesterday I had a fleeting thought that I should add the blue dial to the list of my next possible acquisitions. How does that sound as a GADA, two watch collection?!

René


----------



## Alex_TA

Titan II said:


> Funny thing...yesterday I had a fleeting thought that I should add the blue dial to the list of my next possible acquisitions. How does that sound as a GADA, two watch collection?!
> 
> René


Everyone is visited by sinful thoughts. I sometimes wonder if it's worth adding hesalite Speedy to my sapphire.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## navjing0614

Finally got it back on my wrist after my half link arrived. Now it's the perfect fit. This is a keeper.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Sunday o/


----------



## Titan II

Happy Sunday, all!!

So, a change in the rotation pattern. Instead of rotating four watches, I've decided to go back to my usual three watch rotation. I will rotate three watches (changing them out daily) for one month, and then move one watch out and the one that's been on the sidelines, in.

And...because there always needs to be an exception to the rule, here it is: The _Speedmaster_ will always be in the rotation.

"Why?", you may ask? Well, because the Speedy is my first love. My first "luxury" watch purchase. A watch I wanted for 25 years before I finally acquired it. The watch that drew me into the OMEGA family. The reason I'm here on WUS today.

The watches that will begin this new rotation pattern are: the _Globemaster_, _Seamaster 300MC_, and _Speedmaster_. I'm beginning with this one;



















Have a great day, everyone!

René


----------



## fskywalker

Squale Dusky on Everest band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Just stored the jack returned by a neighbor who was fixing his son's car. I'm old enough to remember when we, as kids, _wanted _to work on cars. I guess times have changed. Anyway... some nice sunlight today so snapped a photo.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Happy Sunday, all!!
> 
> So, a change in the rotation pattern. Instead of rotating four watches, I've decided to go back to my usual three watch rotation. I will rotate three watches (changing them out daily) for one month, and then move one watch out and the one that's been on the sidelines, in.
> 
> And...because there always needs to be an exception to the rule, here it is: The _Speedmaster_ will always be in the rotation.
> 
> "Why?", you may ask? Well, because the Speedy is my first love. My first "luxury" watch purchase. A watch I wanted for 25 years before I finally acquired it. The watch that drew me into the OMEGA family. The reason I'm here on WUS today.
> 
> The watches that will begin this new rotation pattern are: the _Globemaster_, _Seamaster 300MC_, and _Speedmaster_. I'm beginning with this one;
> 
> View attachment 16385484
> 
> 
> View attachment 16385489
> 
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> René


Plus this way you’ll always have something to post on Speedy Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luisrm02




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off w/ a DeVille PR..


----------



## Paxman

Snowy Monday with my Omega SMP


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## seanggu

Hanhart red lion


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer_;










Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## bassplayrr

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Dents! When I bought one of my cars that has an alcantara steering wheel I decided to start wearing driving gloves to avoid that nasty matting that such wheels can sometimes show. Gloves of choice? Dents! I'll admit to buying them just because of their Bond association, but I've really fallen in love them them. Good taste!


----------



## om3ga_fan

bassplayrr said:


> Love the Dents! When I bought one of my cars that has an alcantara steering wheel I decided to start wearing driving gloves to avoid that nasty matting that such wheels can sometimes show. Gloves of choice? Dents! I'll admit to buying them just because of their Bond associated, but I've really fallen in love them them. Good taste!


Thanks, bassplayrr! Ditto here, the Bond influence was behind me specifically choosing these and the other pair worn by Craig as well. They are SO worth the money. The quality, feel - all of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

This one has to report for duty this week as per weekly rotation


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it is Tuesday…..


----------



## fiskadoro

Railmaster today


----------



## brash47

This GS always pulls me back in....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## PowerChucker




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday #4;



















René


----------



## Beena




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

PowerChucker said:


> View attachment 16390858
> 
> View attachment 16390859
> 
> View attachment 16390860


I like this model!!! So a question that I have that I'm sure is answered in 30 threads but today, after sitting through hours of court deposition, I'm gonna be lazy. 

On the previous gen (41mm), did these models have the adjustable clasp like the newest edition. If so, are they compatible with my Golden Eye edition (1993)? 

If so, I'd love to get one!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

2254 with new shoes - RubberB Velcro


Edit: in the event anyone is searching and trying to figure out which RubberB model fits, for the 2254 any of the RubberB for the 14060 sub will fit perfectly. I’ve tried the explorer II models per some other threads and the ends are a hair loose, requiring much springbar finagling vs this one which just snapped in straight away.


----------



## deepsea03

Ancoretta


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Beena




----------



## mik_82

my latest addition


----------



## tasteless.beaver

This may be blasphemy around here, but I find myself leaving my brand new white SMP 300 at home more often in favour of the good old 36mm quartz Aqua Terra. This thing slugs way above its weight somehow.


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Constellation *GLOBEMASTER*_;










René


----------



## brash47

tasteless.beaver said:


> This may be blasphemy around here, but I find myself leaving my brand new white SMP 300 at home more often in favour of the good old 36mm quartz Aqua Terra. This thing slugs way above its weight somehow.
> View attachment 16392585


Gorgeous watch and I personally don't mind throwing one of my quartz watches on when I'm not in the mood to wear my SMP...
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZNfTDQrC38/


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

Day 2...


----------



## Titan II

Chilly but beautiful morn in VanCity. _Seamaster 300MC_ for me today;



















Have a great day, folks!

René


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rkevo19




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## fish70




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaykim

TGIF!


----------



## navjing0614

This one called me today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy today;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been working in the cold a lot lately. This has been my daily. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

SPB089


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Cocktail time…


----------



## ToBeDetermined

SaMaster14 said:


>


Works nicely on the strap


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Fluster.Cluck




----------



## Kohill

Aqua Terra time


----------



## AAMC

Seldom seen but one of my favorites, so underrated


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Teeuu

Let's get this over with so I can roll my sleeve down. It's cold here today.


----------



## navjing0614

PO day









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

ToBeDetermined said:


> Works nicely on the strap


Thank you! I agree - the 300 is a strap monster!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

My 1st Speedmaster is the new 3861 Moonwatch Pro in Hesalite (1966 Leica KS-15(4) in background).


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZU_uqOJenf/


----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty on original bracelet today


----------



## cdub70

Deepsea, what is that? It looks awesome with the anchor on the dial.


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Titan II

Happy Sunday, all!! Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.

This morning I reactivated the _Railmaster_ and put it back in rotation after a week in the watchbox;










The _Seamaster 300MC_ will be taking a break for the next week. Beginning today my rotation will be the _'57 Railmaster Reissue_, the _Globemaster_, and the _Speedmaster Professional_.










René


----------



## rkevo19

Vintage today.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

2220.80


----------



## navjing0614

Starting early today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Omega SpeedMaster Moonphase*

*


  




*


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## mik_82

Nato Monday…


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Jt33301

New to me PO 39.5. I've "upgraded" from a Tudor Pelagos LHD. This is all round a much better size for me, instantly feels amazing on the wrist. Just need to find my tool to give the bracelet a go.


----------



## masbret

Speedy for a cold day in Florida!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## montelatici

It's been a while for the Mk 40.


----------



## Titan II

I still haven't figured out how to capture this watch in pictures. I guess I'll have to just keep working on it...😁🤩










René


----------



## WatchThinker

My Speedmaster - over the decades, my most frequent companion -even when I'm taking a mid-afternoon caffeine and book break. The older I get, the more I truly appreciate the design of this masterpiece.


----------



## tenurepro

Ditto! Love the chess in the background! Are you an e4 or e5 player ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000

My very first Omega, my birth year Speedy mk 4.5


----------



## WatchThinker

tenurepro said:


> Ditto! Love the chess in the background! Are you an e4 or e5 player ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We clearly need to find out how many watch-enthusiast / chess-players are out there? Does it correlate by brand? Am I more daring when I wear my Panerai? More thoughtful with my speedy? For me, I'm a chaotic player that loves the Scotch defense ( on board and in glass, when appropriate). But, to answer your question, directly, I'm a too-reliable e4 player too-much of the time.


----------



## tenurepro

Nice - been practicing e4 e5 after playing the Sicilian for most of my life. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Just arrived today. I am thrilled. I can't stop looking at my wrist.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## WatchEater666

1968 transitional Speedmaster with DON bezel. I’m amazed by how well it keeps time.


----------



## navjing0614

With my fave today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks amazing, Francisco!! I like that pairing.🤠👌 Seems as though you're enjoying it very much.

René


----------



## Titan II

A beautiful, crisp, sunny, Speedy Tuesday here in VanCity;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Omega and Truman











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Titan II said:


> Looks amazing, Francisco!! I like that pairing. Seems as though you're enjoying it very much.
> 
> René


Thanks René 

Don’t wear it a lot due to other nice pieces which like a lot as well in rotation, but bring a smile to my face every time wear it !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> I still haven't figured out how to capture this watch in pictures. I guess I'll have to just keep working on it...😁🤩
> 
> View attachment 16404500
> 
> 
> René


Use a better camera...

/me ducks for cover


----------



## Titan II

Cod Holliday said:


> Use a better camera...
> 
> /me ducks for cover


Spending money on a camera takes money out of my watch fund. I'd rather have y'all look at crap pictures.😁

René


----------



## Cod Holliday

Titan II said:


> Spending money on a camera takes money out of my watch fund. I'd rather have y'all look at crap pictures.😁
> 
> René


Touche'


----------



## martin_blank

Terrible lighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OBB1044

Back on Hirsch water resistant strap (as I like from time to time to wash whole watch). I go back and forth with bracelet as I can't make it good size. It is too tight or too loose and that is incredibly annoying. This strap is now perfect size.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Roy Hobbs

Gotta take a pic on the 3rd









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

A good watch for a rainy Tennessee morning...


----------



## Titan II

I'm working on my review of the opaline _Globemaster_. A few of you have reached out to get my early impressions, and I know there are others waiting also, so I'll get it up just as soon as I can. In the mean time, I'm wearing it today, so here are a couple of pictures to tide you over;



















Have a good day, everyone!

René


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Brent L. Miller

I don't wear this one often, but every time I do I'm reminded how much I really do prefer a smaller watch.


----------



## brash47

I'm wearing bronze this week.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301

Fresh from a change back to the rubber.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## watchnc

First speedy 😀


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ELSchlotty

Pic didn’t load - reposting


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ELSchlotty

Happy Friday all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I just love the retro feel and stunning simple good looks of this watch.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## watchnc

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16414232


Love this look


----------



## navjing0614

Starting with this...not omega today...









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Pics from yesterday. It was on my wrist today as well though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Mezzly

33 year old thermo compensated quartz


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brash47

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16418576


Oooo, what's the model number on this one!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena




----------



## Paxman

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

These blue hands!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2611




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Black dial, stainless steel _SM300MC_ today, posing as a blue dial, titanium _SM300MC;

















_

René


----------



## TheHun

SD today


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## 2premo

I actually wore my old school Seamaster 300 for a month
now to swap out for some orange


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## flareslove

I get hate for this Nato/DJ combo sometimes hahah  but i love it.


----------



## tenurepro

Wound this up for ice fishing yesterday… nice little diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Honeymoon continues…


----------



## Sloopjohnb

flareslove said:


> I get hate for this Nato/DJ combo sometimes hahah  but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16420467


You have truly taken Rolex on Nato to another level and deserve all the hate in the world 🤣

Enjoy, its only your taste that matters!


----------



## navjing0614

Two shades of blue. 
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## masbret

This one today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I've had Mr. Milo at work with me for the last couple of days. All the stimulation (people and dogs) is a lot for a 10 month old puppy to deal with;










René


----------



## WatchEater666

To an NBA game tonight. 😁


----------



## watchnc

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Pics from yesterday. It was on my wrist today as well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the grey on blue


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

watchnc said:


> Love the grey on blue


Thank you. I’m a huge fan as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16422083
> 
> 
> To an NBA game tonight. 😁


Gorgeous!!😍😍

René


----------



## Mezzly

Back on the bracelet today


----------



## 2premo

went skiing, snow was good


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mozjo33

New to me. Came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## navjing0614

My PO.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!










Milo guarding all the toys;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


You’re about the only one I see with this watch, and it is absolutely stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

usmc_k9_vet said:


> You’re about the only one I see with this watch, and it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right. That watch is smoking!!!


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> You’re about the only one I see with this watch, and it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And I definitely don’t see these around often, even in the Speedmaster thread, I see more of the black or white variants


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! And I definitely don’t see these around often, even in the Speedmaster thread, I see more of the black or white variants


Same here. They’re all really good, but there’s something about that silvery dial that is just really eye catching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlbernau

Electric Blue beater on Omega mesh.


----------



## ataripower

Recent pick up - hugely enjoyable 

20220209_160505 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_ for me today;










René


----------



## lanjim

I'm Racing today.. 









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveU




----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty


----------



## lanjim

This one today! 









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## texans93

Added this one today….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

What a week!! Thank God for this guy keeping me sane. The dog, Milo, not the watch.










René


----------



## Ascalon

My vintage Mark II on a nice 1450 style bracelet.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## arcentaur




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


>


How's the patient doing today??

René


----------



## Teeuu

I do such a lousy job with outdoor photos in bright sun. Anyway... this is it for today.


----------



## Titan II

My morning walk with Milo;



















René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> My morning walk with Milo;
> 
> View attachment 16433901
> 
> 
> View attachment 16433902
> 
> 
> René


we too would like to go for a walk with milo  
our boss prefers to go walking alone in the morning.we have to wait for him to come back to stretch our legs.
and, in addition, he does not even wear his omega...
he really lacks education...
_bon dimanche_....


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> we too would like to go for a walk with milo
> our boss prefers to go walking alone in the morning.we have to wait for him to come back to stretch our legs.
> and, in addition, he does not even wear his omega...
> he really lacks education...
> _bon dimanche_....
> 
> View attachment 16434039
> 
> 
> View attachment 16434041


Beautiful dogs!! The watch ain't bad either. Is that a Bavarian Mountain Hound?

Rene


----------



## maverick007

The amazing Omega Planet Ocean 39.5!


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> Beautiful dogs!! The watch ain't bad either. Is that a Bavarian Mountain Hound?
> 
> Rene



it is a dog that can help find a bleeding animal.


----------



## PFEN

maverick007 said:


> The amazing Omega Planet Ocean 39.5!
> 
> View attachment 16434070



the PO is really a very beautiful and powerful watch.


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> it is a dog that can help find a bleeding animal.
> View attachment 16434079


Yes, the Bavarian Mountain Scent Hound is used to track wounded prey. Is your dog a Bavarian Mountain Scent Hound?

Rene


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> Yes, the Bavarian Mountain Scent Hound is used to track wounded prey. Is your dog a Bavarian Mountain Scent Hound?
> 
> Rene


it is. these two horrible monsters  are those of children.
just able to stay on the sofa and accompany my wife when she cooks.
if I had the unfortunate idea of taking the little loves with me to the field; it's me who will end up in the kennel  or even ...worse


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

You could say it’s a wee bit foggy (and cold!) this morning..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> You could say it’s a wee bit foggy (and cold!) this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last week we had dense fog conditions here as well. It's been beautiful and sunny the last couple of days...and today also, so far.

The _Railmaster_ will be taking a break this week. It's time for the _Globemaster _to come back into rotation ;



















René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## navjing0614

GSunday today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Teeuu

I'm here only to show I can take a (slightly) better photo than posted yesterday...


----------



## dwlighting

Superbowl Sapphire Sammy.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000

Birth year speedy and some beers










(yesterday pic to show it a little better)


----------



## texans93

That lume…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Last week we had dense fog conditions here as well. It's been beautiful and sunny the last couple of days...and today also, so far.
> 
> The _Railmaster_ will be taking a break this week. It's time for the _Globemaster _to come back into rotation ;
> 
> View attachment 16435237
> 
> 
> View attachment 16435238
> 
> 
> René


It turned into a beautiful day, just took til about noon for the fog to burn off. 

Your Globemaster looks great! Glad to see you’re enjoying it. 

Didn’t add a watch to the collection today, but did add this little girl. Meet Athena!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> It turned into a beautiful day, just took til about noon for the fog to burn off.
> 
> Your Globemaster looks great! Glad to see you’re enjoying it.
> 
> Didn’t add a watch to the collection today, but did add this little girl. Meet Athena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG!!! Congratulations Eric!! She's beautiful!! Keep us posted with her progress...lots of baby pictures please!

Rene


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> It turned into a beautiful day, just took til about noon for the fog to burn off.
> 
> Your Globemaster looks great! Glad to see you’re enjoying it.
> 
> Didn’t add a watch to the collection today, but did add this little girl. Meet Athena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Older gal says hi!

I went modern vintage today.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

mkt3000 said:


> Birth year speedy and some beers
> 
> View attachment 16436241
> 
> 
> (yesterday pic to show it a little better)
> View attachment 16436243


magnificent. could it be a caliber 1045 auto? 
year 1984?.
there were Mark V for Germany. softened line. bead blasted steel box. would it be one?


----------



## TGR11

On Vacation in O’ahu! Beautiful place and the SMP is right in its element! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## navjing0614

Time for this today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

Freshly back from an Omega servicing! Such a great watch to look at!


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful shot, Dan!🤠👌

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Russ1965

usmc_k9_vet said:


> It turned into a beautiful day, just took til about noon for the fog to burn off.
> 
> Your Globemaster looks great! Glad to see you’re enjoying it.
> 
> Didn’t add a watch to the collection today, but did add this little girl. Meet Athena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Athena's gorgeous 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations Eric!! She's beautiful!! Keep us posted with her progress...lots of baby pictures please!
> 
> Rene


Thanks René! We love her already. Baby pics are comin!

Our French Bulldog, Nugget, checking out this new creature. We’ve also got a silver lab who seems to like her already. It’s a zoo over here. 














brash47 said:


> Older gal says hi!
> 
> I went modern vintage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older gal is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk





Russ1965 said:


> Athena's gorgeous


Thank you. We are smitten!


Adding a watch pic here to justify my post! And please say hello to Bullet. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thanks René! We love her already. Baby pics are comin!
> 
> Our French Bulldog, Nugget, checking out this new creature. We’ve also got a silver lab who seems to like her already. It’s a zoo over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We are smitten!
> 
> 
> Adding a watch pic here to justify my post! And please say hello to Bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have one of each of my favourite breeds 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Russ1965 said:


> You have one of each of my favourite breeds


Awesome! They are so friggin fun. Nugget (the Frenchie) literally makes me laugh at least once a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Awesome! They are so friggin fun. Nugget (the Frenchie) literally makes me laugh at least once a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're all adorable. 

Frenchies are really beautifully natured anyway.


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That's a beautiful shot, Dan!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

usmc_k9_vet said:


> It turned into a beautiful day, just took til about noon for the fog to burn off.
> 
> Your Globemaster looks great! Glad to see you’re enjoying it.
> 
> Didn’t add a watch to the collection today, but did add this little girl. Meet Athena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats! She’s gorgeous and the best kind of incoming 

Here’s a shot from yesterday at work.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

solesman said:


> Huge congrats! She’s gorgeous and the best kind of incoming
> 
> Here’s a shot from yesterday at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Wow you’ve got quite the crew! Looks like a super fun bunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday (#7) everyone;



















René


----------



## PFEN

nice jacket color & très jolie montre


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> nice jacket color & très jolie montre


*Merci, mon ami! (Thank you, my friend!)

René

*That's pretty much it...for a guy with a French name, I've exhausted my French language chops.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## deepsea03

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## PFEN

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Génial ! Ils sont tellement amusants. Nugget (le Frenchie) me fait littéralement rire au moins une fois par jour.
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





usmc_k9_vet said:


> Génial ! Ils sont tellement amusants. Nugget (le Frenchie) me fait littéralement rire au moins une fois par jour.
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



c'est vrai que nous rions beaucoup avec les Français.


----------



## Dlbernau




----------



## PFEN

Dlbernau said:


> View attachment 16441184


gorgeous. it makes me dream


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> c'est vrai que nous rions beaucoup avec les Français.
> 
> View attachment 16441159


*Ah!! Trés bon!! Les petits chiots!!🤠👍

René

*Ah!! Very nice!! Little puppies!! 🤠👍


----------



## Titan II

A little b&w action today. Inspired by Dan's (@solesman) picture from yesterday;



















René


----------



## mkt3000

PFEN said:


> magnificent. could it be a caliber 1045 auto?
> year 1984?.
> there were Mark V for Germany. softened line. bead blasted steel box. would it be one?


Yes, but 1982 with Spanish day dial.


----------



## mik_82




----------



## lordspar

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Otherwise I have been collecting watches for many years.I have a couple of Omega watches. I love Omega.


----------



## Titan II

lordspar said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. Otherwise I have been collecting watches for many years.I have a couple of Omega watches. I love Omega.
> View attachment 16442696
> View attachment 16442699


Hello and welcome!! That's a nice collection of OMEGAs you have there. Feel free to post all your watches here...even if they aren't OMEGA.

René


----------



## TurtleFan

Some Planet Ocean love today!


----------



## Titan II

Just because;










René


----------



## Radharc




----------



## PFEN

lordspar said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. Otherwise I have been collecting watches for many years.I have a couple of Omega watches. I love Omega.
> View attachment 16442696
> View attachment 16442699


superbes..

nice quartz


----------



## lordspar

PFEN said:


> superbes..
> 
> nice quartz
> 
> View attachment 16443463
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443460
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443462


Hi, thanks for the pictures from the magazine. They are beautiful! It was the battery-operated watch boom. 

Today I have these Megaquartz on my hand. They'll be similarly aged...


----------



## lordspar

Titan II said:


> Hello and welcome!! That's a nice collection of OMEGAs you have there. Feel free to post all your watches here...even if they aren't OMEGA.
> 
> René


Hi, René,

at one time I had about 100 pieces of PRIM watches. It is a local brand with a history since 1954. The quality is not very high, but they have great sentimental value. 

For example, this is a PRIM SPORT 2


----------



## PFEN

lordspar said:


> Hi, thanks for the pictures from the magazine. They are beautiful! It was the battery-operated watch boom.
> 
> Today I have these Megaquartz on my hand. They'll be similarly aged...
> View attachment 16443611



 

some excerpts from the OMEGA book or some pages talk about the "Megaquartz" constellations.

enjoy


----------



## PFEN

The origin of the caliber in 1973. very interesting period in the history of OMEGA. your watches deserve great attention.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## mkt3000

lordspar said:


> View attachment 16442699


Which strap is that on the speedy?


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Very busy day today, so just a quick and dirty pic today;










René


----------



## Titan II

lordspar said:


> Hi, René,
> 
> at one time I had about 100 pieces of PRIM watches. It is a local brand with a history since 1954. The quality is not very high, but they have great sentimental value.
> 
> For example, this is a PRIM SPORT 2
> View attachment 16443632


Looks like a ROLEX Datejust/TagHEUER F1 hybrid.

René


----------



## laredy26

Titan II said:


> Theamathter Thursday;
> 
> View attachment 16068507
> 
> 
> View attachment 16068509
> 
> 
> René


I love these . Now i’m considering getting a rubber strap too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ataripower

20220217_164809 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Erik_H

2552.61


----------



## Titan II

laredy26 said:


> I love these . Now i’m considering getting a rubber strap too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do let me know if you find a good curved end rubber strap in 21mm. I'm thinking Om going to have to settle for an Artem Sailcloth strap.🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## texans93

Ready for the weekend…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## mik_82

Love the lume on the Seamaster300


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordspar

mkt3000 said:


> Which strap is that on the speedy?


Handmade by a master strap maker. I have several pieces from him for different watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordspar

Titan II said:


> Looks like a ROLEX Datejust/TagHEUER F1 hybrid.
> 
> René


PRIM has always been inspired by other brands. This is for example PRIM Traktor. I see Omega in them 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## navjing0614

Nice weather today. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

lordspar said:


> PRIM has always been inspired by other brands. This is for example PRIM Traktor. I see Omega in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, I too see some OMEGA influence there. Especially the size...that watch is *HUGE*!!🚜⌚🚜⌚🚜⌚😁

René


----------



## ELSchlotty

Lazy day with the X-33 and our sweet GSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Titan II

Back to this one today...🤩😍;



















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Switch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

In its seventh year with me, Aqua never disappoints.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## VizslaFriend

I haven’t posted here for a while, but my brand new watch needs to be shared 😛









Next task: learn how to take pictures that show that gorgeous hesalite dome as in real life…


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> I haven’t posted here for a while, but my brand new watch needs to be shared 😛
> View attachment 16451365
> 
> 
> Next task: learn how to take pictures that show that gorgeous hesalite dome as in real life…


Congratulations Peter!!🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

A few pictures of the _Globemaster_ today;





































René


----------



## VizslaFriend

You are taking excellent pictures of your Globemaster, René! 👍



Titan II said:


> A few pictures of the _Globemaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 16451602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16451609
> 
> 
> 
> René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> You are taking excellent pictures of your Globemaster, René! 👍


Thanks Peter! I'm working on it. It seems to prefer brighter, outdoor lighting. Indoor lighting leaves the dial very washed out.

René


----------



## Heithel




----------



## K42

Starting the the new week an old Seamaster.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Ken123

A bourbon, my Speedy, at the firepit...perfect evening.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## 2premo

deepsea03 said:


>



time check on aisle 37


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Heithel




----------



## navjing0614

Fun watch.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro

Catching a bit of sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> A little b&w action today. Inspired by Dan's (@solesman) picture from yesterday;
> 
> View attachment 16441767
> 
> 
> View attachment 16441771
> 
> 
> René


Nice René 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Happy Speedy Tuesday! 👻


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!



















René


----------



## Bob Orr




----------



## navjing0614

A different shade of blue.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy (Two)sday today!


----------



## usccopeland

First post in the Omega WRUW thread.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

I love my antimagnetic scratch magnet!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DaveandStu

Top day guys
All the best 
Dave


----------



## Titan II

It's going to be this one for me today, but first I have to get some sleep 



















René


----------



## Mezzly

Been a few days since I’ve had chance to post. I’m wearing my newly modified amphibia today. Thinking of calling it the big baby ploprof.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My favorite is changing everyday. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The _Globemaster_ on a beautiful yet chilly Wednesday morning in VanCity;



















René


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1

*Post Deleted*


----------



## TheHun

The prime rib


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## smellody




----------



## Titan II

We got a little snow overnight. Makes for some beautiful scenery when the sun shines;










It's almost midday now and the snow is pretty much all gone;










Have a great day, y'all!!

René


----------



## PFEN




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr

OMG - yet another chance to post the first wrist day of this newly unwrapped Glycine bronzie beauty ! Sorry for the extra enthusiasm


----------



## navjing0614

My PO today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc

Titan II said:


> The _Globemaster_ on a beautiful yet chilly Wednesday morning in VanCity;
> 
> View attachment 16458390
> 
> 
> View attachment 16458391
> 
> 
> René


Super nice


----------



## Titan II

watchnc said:


> Super nice


Thanks!! Much appreciated!! I think this watch is extremely underrated.

René


----------



## ELSchlotty

Poolside with the X-33










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I forget how comfortable the oem Tudor fabric straps are....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PizzaRock


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Mezzly

Enjoying some winter sun in the speedmaster


----------



## Kohill

Wearing the classy De Ville today.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16461961


Oh hey




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..

New leather band to complement the whiskey of the day


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## brash47

The proper tool to time how fast this disappears.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## PFEN




----------



## bounce




----------



## Dieselk

One of the best shots of my AT 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CX8fbOqr5Ze/


----------



## Heithel

Kermit kinda day


----------



## PFEN

north see
Belgium.


----------



## PFEN

And Time to 
´ Apéritif ‘


----------



## Fluster.Cluck




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Titan II

A little late to the party, but I'm in under the wire. I'm wearing the _Globemaster_ one last time today before it's replaced in the rotation by the _SM300MC;


























_

After the last two weeks on the wrist, taking into account positional variance, the _Globemaster_ is sitting at +-0 sec/day. 

Have a great Sunday, everyone!!

René


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchnc




----------



## dancl82




----------



## Titan II

Raym0016 said:


>


For all their BS they sure make some great watches. Congrats on that one, it's a beauty!!🤩

René


----------



## Titan II

One more week for the _Railmaster, _then it'll sit on the bench for a week.



















I've thought about changing my rotation and wearing one watch for a week straight and then switching it up. With four watches, that would mean I would be without each watch for 3 weeks at a time. I don't think I could handle that.🤷‍♂️😄

René


----------



## Heithel




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Steakmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Doxa


----------



## Chacend




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Steakmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Veterinary treatment was unsuccessful?


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_ off the bench and back in rotation for the next couple of weeks;



















Happy Monday, all! Have a fantastic week ahead!

René


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Heithel

Double trouble after an unexpected mod today:


----------



## navjing0614

Browsing









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## AAMC




----------



## anonymousmoose

Spontaneous gift from my darling wife.

Arrived yesterday


----------



## deepsea03

145.022-68


----------



## texans93

Tuesday in West Texas…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## navjing0614

PO today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Alternating between these two today.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mezzly

seamaster for a wet Wednesday


----------



## navjing0614

Old SMP 300m









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

I missed Speedy Tuesday by a day - so happy Speedy Wednesday!


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> I missed Speedy Tuesday by a day - so happy Speedy Wednesday!
> View attachment 16472719


As a new Speedy owner you'll be forgiven this time, but don't make a habit of it.😄

Great photo btw, Peter! I just love the grainy dial of the _Speedmaster_. It, along with the "cratered" subdials, always reminds me of the surface of the moon.🌚

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Thanks, René!

You are right: I also love how 3D the dial can look, and how its color changes from black to grey depending on the lighting (just like the craters on the Moon )


----------



## Titan II

_60th Anniversary Railmaster_ on the wrist today:





































René


----------



## Alex SBD




----------



## BogdanS

navjing0614 said:


> Old SMP 300m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Hello, blue brother!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## ELSchlotty

Failed to advance the date for the short month - rookie move on my part…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## clarencek




----------



## OBB1044

GM in full dark. Lume without any charging just regular wear in winter time (so no direct sun often, mostly under long sleeves). On my previouse Aqua Terra lume was not this good as it is on this Globemaster


----------



## Titan II

It's my Friday today...TG!! It's been a rough 4 weeks for me. First my roommates health issues, and then I lost a good friend of twenty-odd years on Sunday. I'm looking forward to a little down time over the next couple of days. Hopefully the universe co-operates.










Those of you with one more day left to complete your workweek...hang in there.

René


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop


----------



## jaykim

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. Just got this last week but accuracy is great! So far less than 1 sec for 6 days!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Seamaster


----------



## SteveU




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## SteveU




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Titan II

Speedy on the wrist today;










René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## texans93

Happy Saturday!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Bob Orr

Just back from Star Wars at the Houston Symphony wearing my new Tudor BB S&G beauty on freshly installed leather shoes . 

May the automatic force be with you !

Apologies - did not see this is an Omega thread. No comparison implied


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Russ1965

This one's for my Dynamic Bro, @SteveU


----------



## Vladino125




----------



## watchnc




----------



## Titan II

The _Globemaster_ back in the rotation this week;










I have four watches in my rotation - three autos and one manual wind. All the autos take a turn sitting out for a week, but the manual wind stays. This being my only watch with a date complication, I've decided to keep this one in permanent rotation also so I don't have to adjust the date every time it comes back into rotation.










Have a great Sunday!

René


----------



## brash47

My fellow Omega and amazing watch friends....I went dark for a few days. I saw this, researched it and had to have it in all its mecha-tech-connected goodness....

I've fallen....

It came in Friday....

The GMW-B5000TVA-1 Virtual Armor.....
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## PFEN




----------



## OBB1044




----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Full stealth darkside for Darkside Of The MoOnday…..


----------



## semmern

New arrival today. Fell in love with the silver-dialled Genève Admiralty «Ancoretta» when I saw one on Facebook about a month ago. Found this really clean, probably unpolished, example in Italy (not surprising, as this was a special edition for the Italian market) and had to have it. So, here it is, my 1968-70 166.054 Admiralty Ancoretta.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Sugman




----------



## PFEN

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


mine says hello


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;

















_

René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> _OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;
> 
> View attachment 16483346
> 
> 
> View attachment 16483353
> _
> 
> René



Sporty chic. I really like


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Mezzly

Ω Seamaster from 7 years before Bond said that iconic line.


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> Sporty chic. I really like


Thanks!🙏

René


----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

👍


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Glad to #speedytuesday again!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Mezzly

Tuesday


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## stonecastle

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Nice photo!


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## BeauR

The vintage watch (1603) that got me hooked a few years ago. I should wear it more often!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

brash47 said:


> My fellow Omega and amazing watch friends....I went dark for a few days. I saw this, researched it and had to have it in all its mecha-tech-connected goodness....
> 
> I've fallen....
> 
> It came in Friday....
> 
> The GMW-B5000TVA-1 Virtual Armor.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk





brash47 said:


> My fellow Omega and amazing watch friends....I went dark for a few days. I saw this, researched it and had to have it in all its mecha-tech-connected goodness....





forgiven
go in peace


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Speedmaster today


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop


----------



## PFEN

1l gasoil = 2,23€ Today
JCW stay at home 
And only use the diesel car…
😢


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Even with all of the new Omega releases, I am still extremely satisfied with the specific reference I chose a couple of years ago. Master Chronometer and suits my lifestyle very very well on this excellent rubber strap. Are there more watches I’d like? Sure, but I still enjoy wearing and looking at this one every time I put it on. Keeps great time too. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

First Omega in about 10 years for me. Nice to have another in the stable.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuuttingg

Enjoying my CK2998 on #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## swissra




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Even with all of the new Omega releases, I am still extremely satisfied with the specific reference I chose a couple of years ago. Master Chronometer and suits my lifestyle very very well on this excellent rubber strap. Are there more watches I’d like? Sure, but I still enjoy wearing and looking at this one every time I put it on. Keeps great time too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both brother.. .

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Speedy today. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Today I’ve stayed in to do housework and have worn my amphibia. I also decided to change it up into a different case.

























The postman also came today with this.








It’s taking all my self control not to put it on but I‘m saving it until tomorrow.


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> Today I’ve stayed in to do housework and have worn my amphibia. I also decided to change it up into a different case.
> 
> View attachment 16489662
> 
> View attachment 16489661
> 
> View attachment 16489663
> 
> The postman also came today with this.
> View attachment 16489679
> 
> It’s taking all my self control not to put it on but I‘m saving it until tomorrow.


Congrats!! I'm looking forward to finding out what's in the box.

What's the occasion tomorrow?

René


----------



## Mezzly

Titan II said:


> Congrats!! I'm looking forward to finding out what's in the box.
> 
> What's the occasion tomorrow?
> 
> René


No occasion. The watch came late and I want to make the new watch feeling last rather than just having it on for a few hours this evening.
I’ve had some good financial luck recently and that’s let me pick it up (lightly used). I probably won’t be spending as much on a watch for a while now so I’m making it last.


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> No occasion. The watch came late and I want to make the new watch feeling last rather than just having it on for a few hours this evening.
> I’ve had some good financial luck recently and that’s let me pick it up (lightly used). I probably won’t be spending as much on a watch for a while now so I’m making it last.


Awesome!! Well congrats on your windfall, and your new OMEGA. Savour the new watch experience.

I do the same thing with lottery tickets. I buy them and keep them in my wallet for months thinking that I might just be a millionaire.😂

René


----------



## Mezzly

Here it is, happy new watch day to me .
a few marks on the outer box but it’s what’s inside that counts.







This is the newest watch I own so it’s my first real life encounter with the wooden boxes. My others are all vintage without box or the red leather. It’s certainly a nice touch and is for some reason heavier than I expected.








here’s the main event though.








Aqua terra! Picked this for several reasons. Firstly the style fits well in my collection. I already own several Seamasters, Speedmasters and a vintage dress watch so this is a nice change for everyday wear.








Secondly is that I wanted the metas certified co-axial movement as I feel it technically impressive. My collection of omegas currently includes a tuning fork watch, HAQ, hand wind chronograph, a co-axial GMT, and early LCD quartz chronograph, a 30T2, and chronostop. The 8900 brings this list of movements right up to date.
Doesn’t help that it’s a very good looking movement too.
















I’m a sucker for a blue watch and originally planned to buy the blue version. That changed when I saw this one in person. The blued hands/indices/logo are just electric and constantly changing colour.





It probably won’t spend to much time on the leather as I’ve already got the rubber on the way. Still it’s great to have as an option. Definitely happy with my choice.








(should have made sure the date was set right before this long post but I’m not changing it now)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Congrats! That’s an awesome AT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Thanks I’m loving it so far.


----------



## brash47

Mezzly said:


> Here it is, happy new watch day to me .
> a few marks on the outer box but it’s what’s inside that counts.
> View attachment 16490804
> This is the newest watch I own so it’s my first real life encounter with the wooden boxes. My others are all vintage without box or the red leather. It’s certainly a nice touch and is for some reason heavier than I expected.
> View attachment 16490807
> 
> here’s the main event though.
> View attachment 16490808
> 
> Aqua terra! Picked this for several reasons. Firstly the style fits well in my collection. I already own several Seamasters, Speedmasters and a vintage dress watch so this is a nice change for everyday wear.
> View attachment 16490805
> 
> Secondly is that I wanted the metas certified co-axial movement as I feel it technically impressive. My collection of omegas currently includes a tuning fork watch, HAQ, hand wind chronograph, a co-axial GMT, and early LCD quartz chronograph, a 30T2, and chronostop. The 8900 brings this list of movements right up to date.
> Doesn’t help that it’s a very good looking movement too.
> View attachment 16490832
> 
> View attachment 16490831
> 
> I’m a sucker for a blue watch and originally planned to buy the blue version. That changed when I saw this one in person. The blued hands/indices/logo are just electric and constantly changing colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably won’t spend to much time on the leather as I’ve already got the rubber on the way. Still it’s great to have as an option. Definitely happy with my choice.
> View attachment 16490806
> 
> (should have made sure the date was set right before this long post but I’m not changing it now)


The most underrated dial color that Omega has...the Chrome. It's beautiful and is still on my short list of watches to own. 

The SMP that K9 and I both have are a perfect companion watch to that which is why it's still on my short list. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> The most underrated dial color that Omega has...the Chrome. It's beautiful and is still on my short list of watches to own.
> 
> The SMP that K9 and I both have are a perfect companion watch to that which is why it's still on my short list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR007

ac921ol said:


> Instead of posting a different WRUW thread every day, which we have missed the past few days. Let's just post whatever we wear on this thread and only this thread. Keeps it going and we don't need to worry about putting dates or someone always making a thread
> 
> Here I'll start.


Hey that’s a nice watch ☺


----------



## TR007




----------



## Mezzly

brash47 said:


> The most underrated dial color that Omega has...the Chrome. It's beautiful and is still on my short list of watches to own.
> 
> The SMP that K9 and I both have are a perfect companion watch to that which is why it's still on my short list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk





usmc_k9_vet said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so. I think it’ll look even better on the blue rubber. The OEM leather is a very dark blue in comparison so the rubber should make it really stand out.


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Taking this one for a week in Puerto Vallarta…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Still with the AT


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Weightmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Out to the farm today;










...and a roll in the hay;










René


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

‘Merica!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill

Happy Sunday.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Chocodove




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Titan II

And so my week begins. Busy weekend for me, but lots of fun. Bringing the _'57 Railmaster Reissue_ back into the rotation this week;










For those interested in what I was gifted for my birthday (birthday was back in January) by the sales associate at the AD, you can check the Friday WRUW thread for March 11th.

René


----------



## Mezzly

Also working today no prizes for guessing what’s on my wrist today. I may change to something else tomorrow we’ll see.


----------



## semmern

New waffle strap for the Ancoretta today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

A wet and gloomy day in Vancouver;



















Have a good week, all!

René


----------



## texans93

Not bad for a Monday…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Alimamy

Nothing wrong with a speedy


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc




----------



## watchnc

Alimamy said:


> Nothing wrong with a speedy


Nice! I like the tan nato


----------



## PFEN

TheHun said:


> OM
> View attachment 16498533


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Coffee and reading time with one of my favourite books.


----------



## PFEN

Sandstorm from north Africa.
no, it's not a photo filter sépia but the colour of the sky today above the German black forest and the Alsace region.


----------



## Mezzly

Managed to swap the AT just in time for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## J.B.




----------



## Titan II

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what else to say except...stunning!!

René


----------



## Ken123




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 16499669
> 
> 
> View attachment 16499672
> 
> 
> René



 canadian shirt....


I want one.. a real one


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sfnewguy

Finally updated a wrist shot of the Electric Blue 2255.80


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## SlCKB0Y

Just arrived today 😍


----------



## Tinok

My Omega Collection.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

SlCKB0Y said:


> Just arrived today 😍
> 
> View attachment 16500704


_"Félicitations" _


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue - 60th Anniversary_;










René


----------



## navjing0614

Today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fastenerhouse

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Good morning from Puerto Vallarta….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

“White” AT today


----------



## Simon




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

The _Constellation_ _Globemaster_ for me today;




























René


----------



## navjing0614

Im more of a bracelet guy but i kinda like this strap.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

A little green, today!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

TheHun said:


> Explorin


WoLund you mind sharing where this was taken (beautiful!)?


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

SlCKB0Y said:


> Just arrived today 😍
> 
> View attachment 16500704


Congratulations - classic watch and great on the strap.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Zzyxx2002




----------



## TheHun

Double double


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TheHun said:


> Double double
> View attachment 16504904


Not an Omega, but just took this as I’m literally in an In-N-Out right now. I see your double double and raise you a double double protein style!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

protein style  why not


----------



## PFEN

miles to go today..
I can't drive fast without the risk of losing my driver's license
so I tell myself that with a cal11 on my wrist..
I might go faster .... in my imagination.
by the way, my first name is Bruno, not Steve.. 

have a nice day...


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Flieger Friday for me….TGIF!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Baldrick

Trying out the AT GMT on canvas.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## smilton




----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Saturday for me


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

Slummin' it today with the _Globemaster;

















_

The _Railmaster_ will be taking a rest this week to make way for the _Seamaster 300MC,_ so I decided to give her a strap change today to prepare her for next week;










I hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.

@Maddog1970 Good to see you posting again, Clayton. All good on your side of the bridge?

René


----------



## DaveandStu

smilton said:


> View attachment 16508094
> 
> View attachment 16508095
> 
> View attachment 16508093


BOOM!!!...the big blue.
Great piece mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Mezzly

Switched up to the Rolex oyster precision


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Back in rotation;



















René


----------



## icewave

Probably the only watch I’ll be wearing for the next couple of weeks 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc

icewave said:


> Probably the only watch I’ll be wearing for the next couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great! Nice pic too!


----------



## SaMaster14

A rare piece!


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## navjing0614

New to me Tudor Gmt. Unfortunately one of my omega needed to go. Can't justify having a lot (5) in the collection(for me at least). It's one in one out for me at this point so this is the one that got in. 
This will be the main watch for the coming days (honeymoon phase)









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Mezzly said:


> View attachment 16511769


Classy and elegant! Just the right amount of patina to also make it charming. 🤠👌 _Very _nice!!

René


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> New to me Tudor Gmt. Unfortunately one of my omega needed to go. Can't justify having a lot (5) in the collection(for me at least). It's one in one out for me at this point so this is the one that got in.
> This will be the main watch for the coming days (honeymoon phase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your new acquisition!!

Are you going to share with us what had to leave the fold?

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## BeauR

Old waffle dial









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Sorry for the double post.* Please delete


----------



## Sugman

Decided to shake it up by putting it on a strap for a while.


----------



## PFEN

Strasbourg. Cathedral. go to my AD for Seamaster 300M test. there are days when it is better to stay at home. for the bank account. for the atmosphere at the evening meal with my wife ( very happy to know that I had found one more trick to tell the time when I am retired and do not really do anything anymore  ).


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16512219
> 
> 
> René




you were right about the white.


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new acquisition!!
> 
> Are you going to share with us what had to leave the fold?
> 
> René


Hello Rene. 
Sadly it was my Railmaster. I'm still trying to trim down my collection to 3. I guess this would be the perfect number for me. Right now I've got 3 omegas, 1 GS and this Tudor GMT. I'm not sure yet how and when it would go down to 3 so the journey continues (where the fun is ).

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Hello Rene.
> Sadly it was my Railmaster. I'm still trying to trim down my collection to 3. I guess this would be the perfect number for me. Right now I've got 3 omegas, 1 GS and this Tudor GMT. I'm not sure yet how and when it would go down to 3 so the journey continues (where the fun is ).
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That's too bad! But, if we want to play the game we must be prepared to make sacrifices. 

I hope it works out for you. Enjoy the honeymoon!!🤠👍

René


----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> That's too bad! But, if we want to play the game we must be prepared to make sacrifices.
> 
> I hope it works out for you. Enjoy the honeymoon!!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene. This actually the 3rd Tudor that I've owned. First being the NF(gone), next the Grantour(gone) and finally this one. I'm really liking the feel of this bracelet compared to my RM. It's a lot "softer" and almost GS like. Still have my 3 Omegas to enjoy. 

Angel

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

68 145.022 transitional


----------



## Mezzly

Lcd quartz


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## navjing0614

Honeymoon phase. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!










René


----------



## swissra




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## jaykim

Too colorful?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Still this one today. 
I am looking for a good option for a rubber strap for the summer.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookcal

Deep Black on new MN strap


----------



## GMP




----------



## WatchEater666

1968 transitional speedmaster. Original dial, original lume, DON bezel. Functions perfectly. What’s not to love?


----------



## PFEN




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icewave

Five days with this beauty and I still can't believe how versatile it is 🤍










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## navjing0614

Work watch today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## tifosi

3861 Hesalite


----------



## PFEN

watching the trucks go by


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Titan II

The _Globemaster_ to end my work week;



















René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## GMP




----------



## Mezzly

Started today off with a swim and yesterday’s seamaster. 








but with all the crazness going on today I had to give my speedmaster some wrist time too.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Sugman

This one will start the weekend for me.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Heithel




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My Gmt today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Triton9




----------



## SaMaster14

My GMT back from service at my AD









(I was wearing my Worldtimer to pick it up, but didn’t snag a photo)


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Titan II

Have a good Sunday, everyone!



















René


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nick10




----------



## fskywalker

Seiko Monday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16527673
> 
> 
> René



to see it, I'm going to end up doing another madness


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## PFEN

Mezzly said:


> View attachment 16527774


 

and you too, dear Mezzly, are not the last to want me to ruin my wife again


----------



## navjing0614

Playing the new strap today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Artem strap came and paired with oem clasp.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl20

Great idea.


----------



## texans93

All this MoonSwatch talk made me put this on….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## HRLIEBE

navjing0614 said:


> Artem strap came and paired with oem clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That looks great!


----------



## WatchThinker

Good Morning! 

This morning's espresso companion is my beloved speedy. Across the decades, still the champ in overall wrist time. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## nick10




----------



## PFEN

WatchThinker said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> This morning's espresso companion is my beloved speedy. Across the decades, still the champ in overall wrist time.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16529230



It's good to see something other than plastic. mine says Hello.


----------



## navjing0614

HRLIEBE said:


> That looks great!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Again. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

I'm proud to be wearing The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;




























Have a great day, folks!

René


----------



## fish70

1975 Speedmaster "Mark 4.5"


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Sloopjohnb

no change here


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue _(60th Anniversary) on oem leather;



















René


----------



## brash47

Dropped by my AD to see if any of the new Tudor and Panerai models were there to try on....none.

But!!

He informed me that my order was in and ready to pick up!!

















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Dropped by my AD to see if any of the new Tudor and Panerai models were there to try on....none.
> 
> But!!
> 
> He informed me that my order was in and ready to pick up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Awesome watch. Always a good day when a Rolex is ready to pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

No lume 1601
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Lemonjello2




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mezzly

Rounding off the month with the Seamaster F300hz diver.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Sloopjohnb

brash47 said:


> Dropped by my AD to see if any of the new Tudor and Panerai models were there to try on....none.
> 
> But!!
> 
> He informed me that my order was in and ready to pick up!!
> 
> View attachment 16533240
> View attachment 16533241
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Huge congrats, the polar Explorer II is really cool.


----------



## Titan II

The extremely underrated _Globemaster_ for me to close out the month;



















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Day 2 of the honeymoon period 😀


----------



## GMP




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## brash47

Will be on the wrist for a few days....









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Will be on the wrist for a few days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


How are you liking the feel and look of it on wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How are you liking the feel and look of it on wrist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really comfortable. Having the easy link is a great thing since my wrist usually changes size during the day. 

It almost sits like my SMP300M. It has a good solid feel and the bracelet hugs the wrist. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> It's really comfortable. Having the easy link is a great thing since my wrist usually changes size during the day.
> 
> It almost sits like my SMP300M. It has a good solid feel and the bracelet hugs the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Right on. Glad you’re enjoying it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Inspired by latest release by Rolex 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Firecrafter

Got my Omega 3513.50.00 on today!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## SteveU




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Picked up a new old watch today 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

BeauR said:


> Picked up a new old watch today
> View attachment 16537363
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


That is stunning!!!🤩🤩🤩 Hugh congrats, BeauR!!

René


----------



## fgarian

3 watch, 7 beer Friday.


----------



## navjing0614

Gmt
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf out and about


----------



## nick10




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheHun

Breakfast


----------



## nick10




----------



## SaMaster14

Brought my GMT to San Diego this weekend!


----------



## icewave

Moody Aqua Terra


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Titan II

Off the bench and back in the game;



















Have a great week, everyone!!

René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## om3ga_fan

My first ever Omega. Bought her in 2001 on the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

New shoes ...


----------



## dancl82




----------



## icewave

dancl82 said:


> View attachment 16544808


Is that the grey teak dial model? Currently wearing mine on a bracelet, wondering what color(s) to pick for straps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

icewave said:


> Is that the grey teak dial model? Currently wearing mine on a bracelet, wondering what color(s) to pick for straps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed !
Yeah black leather strap with grey stitching


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Real life is getting in the way of sharing watches currently but it’s a Tuesday so I’m in a speedmaster.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeC

2018 AT


----------



## wristroll13

no apparent reason


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy heading out from the gym!


----------



## JoeC

Turtles!!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kohill

Aqua Terra day.


----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## Chezbeeno

Trying to get away from wearing my 300 at work, so instead I've got this guy. The aesthetics of g-shocks have really grown on me the last year or so, and I love it!









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Omega Seamaster 300


----------



## PFEN

Mezzly said:


> View attachment 16548075


the watch is beautiful. the mug is original.
Do you want me to find you a _french mug_ that relates the victory of the XV of france this year?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jpstepancic

Breakfast with the monsters this morning. Finally giving my PO a test after a few weeks on the wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


>


Wow!! I've never seen that one before. Very cool!! And your choice of strap and colour is right on the money. Well done!!🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

My Friday today. Wearing this one;



















René


----------



## texans93

Back on leather…


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## navjing0614

This has been staying on my wrist longer than expected.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mezzly

PFEN said:


> the watch is beautiful. the mug is original.
> Do you want me to find you a _french mug_ that relates the victory of the XV of france this year?


How about half a mug as I only managed to watch the first 40. I don’t mind watching them loose as long as they are playing their hearts out. 
You guys smashed it this year, it was impressive!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

The honeymoon continues.









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13

tiffany blue 5 minute markers


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Newly arrived - FOIS, Uncle Seiko flatlink with Omega clasp and exhibition caseback.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## navjing0614

The blizzard today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

On a new Rubber B strap.























Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> On a new Rubber B strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## GMP




----------



## deepsea03

Hilton Head Island, SC


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Titan II

Have a good Sunday, y'all!

René


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## SaMaster14

From last night


----------



## SaMaster14

And today!


----------



## TurtleFan

Rocking the Planet Ocean today!


----------



## vaisforlovers

All. Weekend. Long!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyJ




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## vaisforlovers

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16558645
> 
> 
> View attachment 16558647
> 
> 
> René


René, 

Your pics are distinctly responsible for making aware of the Globemaster as a model, and for making me want one. Yours is one fine looking watch. 

James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

vaisforlovers said:


> René,
> 
> Your pics are distinctly responsible for making aware of the Globemaster as a model, and for making me want one. Yours is one fine looking watch.
> 
> James
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, James!

The _Globemaster _is a pretty amazing watch. If you look at my other watches you'll see that I'm pretty much a black dial guy, but this watch has really grabbed me.

Hopefully you'll get a chance to see one in the metal, and add it to your stable.

Best of luck!!

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Haven’t posted in a while, but been wearing this one almost every day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Thunder1

For starting off Speedy Tuesday..


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sjef1




----------



## navjing0614

It's that day of the week.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

It is Tuesday, so this:


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Titan II

Yes...it's Tuesday;










René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVision

My daily wear.....24x7. Planning to run this thing to the ground !


----------



## SteveU

Gen 1 MKII Seafighter. OEM rubber strap really made this one work for me.


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## JoeC

Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai today


----------



## jaykim

Tudor Pelagos FXD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## Titan II

What a week! TGImyF!!



















René


----------



## GMP




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN

Holiday stay for the Easter weekend. seamaster for me & JLC for madam


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

Does this count ?


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## DaveandStu

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16566883


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## chipotlefire




----------



## Heithel




----------



## ToBeDetermined

navjing0614 said:


> New to me Tudor Gmt. Unfortunately one of my omega needed to go. Can't justify having a lot (5) in the collection(for me at least). It's one in one out for me at this point so this is the one that got in.
> This will be the main watch for the coming days (honeymoon phase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - next on my list but I don’t want to part with Omega!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

icewave said:


> Five days with this beauty and I still can't believe how versatile it is 🤍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a beautiful watch
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

IWC markXVIII today


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Woofa

Just got this new custom strap and could not be happier with how it came out.


----------



## Simon

Happy Easter


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## Maddog1970

To this day, my one and only white dialed watch


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmak

Just got it 2 weeks ago, can't stop staring at it in different angles. So much character


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

How it started …










How it’s going …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterG12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmak

CK2292


----------



## Maddog1970

Kilo the lady Akita and my Dark Side in perfect harmony……









…….and yes dad, I do fit in your chair…kinda…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo the lady Akita and my Dark Side in perfect harmony……
> View attachment 16574709
> 
> 
> …….and yes dad, I do fit in your chair…kinda…
> View attachment 16574710


Oh he fits! Just like this little guy fits..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter

Wearing my 3513.50.00 for this Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Time for work!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

Omega constellation









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## Maddog1970

It is Tuesday…..


----------



## Titan II

311.30.42.30.01.005 for Speedy Tuesday;



















Have a good one, all!

René


----------



## fskywalker

AM










PM











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beena




----------



## dss1_watch

Liking the strap but can't beat the bracelet


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Sjef1




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave

dss1_watch said:


> View attachment 16576981
> 
> 
> View attachment 16576996
> 
> 
> Liking the strap but can't beat the bracelet


It’s nice to have options though. I think they both l look great.


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful morning here in VanCity;



















René


----------



## Teeuu

Just before grabbing it & outside with the dog


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

dup


----------



## FirNaTine23

l


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Beautiful morning here in VanCity;
> 
> View attachment 16578520
> 
> 
> View attachment 16578522
> 
> 
> René


Nice shots. That dial looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice shots. That dial looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Eric!

Honestly, I don't think those pictures are very good at all. The silver _Globemaster _is very difficult to capture in bright sunlight.

Rene


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Titan II

It's going to be a busy day for me today, but it's the last day of my workweek...🤠👍👍










René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> It's going to be a busy day for me today, but it's the last day of my workweek...🤠👍👍
> 
> View attachment 16580582
> 
> 
> René



time to rest a little..


I suggest beer and cheese from my region of origin


----------



## Titan II

PFEN said:


> time to rest a little..
> 
> 
> I suggest beer and cheese from my region of origin
> 
> View attachment 16580620


That's a great idea, Bruno. I'll see if I can find it over here.🧀🍺🧀🍺🧀🍺🤠👍

René


----------



## Dr Arkham

At the petting zoo for my kids field trip.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Work watch and evening switch


----------



## PFEN

It’s friday
Seamaster stay in box. And speed will be un Spotlight


----------



## COUPET

Green today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Sjef1




----------



## Heithel




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## brash47

Stopped by the Wind-Up Watch Fair omw to work today. I've followed Nodus for a little while and was able to score this very nice new bronze Avalon II.









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

with a strap change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Finally cigar weather in MO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PInkS


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Just picked up from my AD today… absolutely in love with this piece!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mezzly

Pre bond today


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith today….


----------



## GMP




----------



## Titan II

Wearing my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ today. I bought this watch to celebrate my 50th in January of 2020. I can't believe it's been over two years already. How time flies.



















René


----------



## Brookcal

Just picked this one up


----------



## fish70




----------



## deepsea03

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

The speedy.
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_Globemaster_ today;



















And a lume shot;










René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Speedmaster timing dinner


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Heithel




----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## Titan II

Heithel said:


> View attachment 16589951


Great shot!!🤩🤩

René


----------



## tomee

NWA


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Mezzly

Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Heithel

Titan II said:


> Great shot!!
> 
> René


Hey thanks so much man! Looks like rapeseed fields make for a good backdrop!


----------



## TheHun

Moon









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Paxman




----------



## GMP




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## COUPET

still getting on well with the green one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Yeardley




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf amongst others


----------



## COUPET

blue won the day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #Speedmaster #ReversePanda 🐼 #LosAngeles


----------



## Titan II

A picture of the silver dial actually looking silver, and not white;










René


----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## tas1911

Speedmaster GMT…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## sethharpster

Just a simple Timex MK1 today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Sacrilege


----------



## Titan II

I wore three watches today. Double fisted with the _Globemaster_ and the _Railmaster_ in the morning, and I'm wearing the _Speedmaster_ tonight visiting with my parents.




























René


----------



## fish70




----------



## deepsea03

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## TheHun

Moon









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Mayday! 😜


----------



## mstnpete

Ball. 

Cheers!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heithel




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## websturr




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## corry29

Chamonix Mont Blanc


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MikeCfromLI

New arrival



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Doh! Got the call!!









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend today;










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmak

Can't seem to stop putting this on my wrist daily.


----------



## navjing0614

PO today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PFEN

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16608739


nice watch & fender..  
fender eric clapton stratocaster lace sensor ?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Debating whether to polish the outer links on this Forstner bracelet


----------



## Titan II

keisuke_z said:


> Debating whether to polish the outer links on this Forstner bracelet


It would definitely add a little bling to the PO, but I think polished outer links would compliment the case very nicely.

René


----------



## TheHun

300t









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Titan II said:


> It would definitely add a little bling to the PO, but I think polished outer links would compliment the case very nicely.
> 
> René


Thank René! I agree - polished outer links to very nicely with the case. 

I experimented on some sacrificial extra links tonight - sadly the factory brushed finishing is not readily converted to a mirror polished surface. Although I was able to get a reflective finish with diamond paste, there are significant imperfections to the surface of the metal, leaving a rippled surface. 

I would need to give this the full multi-stage treatment and likely a few additional tools to create the perfectly flat mirror surfaces that would do this justice. Time to start shopping for more tools…


----------



## Titan II

That's too bad! It sounds like you have a project on your hands. However, from the look of those links, it seems as though the bracelet would look good with polished outer links. Good luck! I look forward to seeing the finished product.

René


----------



## dss1_watch

Let's get this day started!


----------



## nick10




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #Speedmaster #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Titan II

Something light to brighten up a dreary day in Vancouver;



















René


----------



## sickondivers

Titan II said:


> Something light to brighten up a dreary day in Vancouver;
> *Globemaster! Arguably one of the finest modern day pieces . Full on Rolex DJ KILLER Outstanding. *
> View attachment 16611266
> 
> 
> View attachment 16611267
> 
> 
> René


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Thank you, sir!! Kind of you to say. I've had it for coming up on four months now and I'm really enjoying it. Definitely very underrated...but that's okay with me.

René

Another picture, just for fun;










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Your GM is really stunning, Rene, great to see how much you are enjoying it.


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> Your GM is really stunning, Rene, great to see how much you are enjoying it.


Thanks John!

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

NWA, wedding/engagement watch from the better half 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ken123

heyBJK said:


>


Hey @heyBJK That red strap looks fantastic on the white Seamaster! Can you share the brand and material of the strap? Thx.


----------



## Slac89




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Rolex Explorer II 226570 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## heyBJK

Ken123 said:


> Hey @heyBJK That red strap looks fantastic on the white Seamaster! Can you share the brand and material of the strap? Thx.


Certainly! It's an Alpine silicone strap. Flexible, comfortable, and not a lint/dust magnet like some silicone.


----------



## navjing0614

The legend today. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## mms

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Friday!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Friday morning walk with Milo and the _Globemaster_;










Happy Friday, everyone!

René


----------



## Mezzly




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tas1911

Speedy Racing…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## keisuke_z

Titan II said:


> That's too bad! It sounds like you have a project on your hands. However, from the look of those links, it seems as though the bracelet would look good with polished outer links. Good luck! I look forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> René


I couldn’t help myself, and went for it! Must have spent close to 7 or 8 hours total, but what a fun project!


----------



## 2premo

deepsea03 said:


> Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


that's a lot of orange in that pic


----------



## COUPET

with a white strap today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

keisuke_z said:


> I couldn’t help myself, and went for it! Must have spent close to 7 or 8 hours total, but what a fun project!


Amazing job! I think that looks great!

René


----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16605093
> 
> 
> View attachment 16605097
> 
> 
> René


@2premo How close are you to biting the bullet? You won't regret it...but I think 6ou already know that.

René


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_ today;



















René


----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Gil80

Seamaster 300MC - my „firstbought“


----------



## Mezzly

Date night with the mrs


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## fastenerhouse

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 16616291


love thé black contrast on the strap..what strap is it ? thanks 

plain white, but has a Sunday vibe for me 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## Titan II

_Globemaster_;










René


----------



## Jpstepancic

When you match your covid tests…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, all! Have a great week ahead.



















René


----------



## Mozjo33

Love having this on my wrist!


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Chronostop


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

I can’t believe how incredibly comfortable it is on this bracelet. Hasn’t left my wrist since I got it last week, except for when it was disassembled for polishing


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JohnM67

This.









Then this.


----------



## keisuke_z

Swapped over to this:


----------



## Titan II

keisuke_z said:


> I can’t believe how incredibly comfortable it is on this bracelet. Hasn’t left my wrist since I got it last week, except for when it was disassembled for polishing


That looks great @keisuke_z !! The oem bracelet looks very capable. This looks more...rugged?! I like it.

Rene


----------



## mapotofu

2531.80


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## navjing0614

Back to my trusty PO.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

navjing0614 said:


> Back to my trusty PO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


I love everything about this watch. From all of your pictures that I've seen, it wears perfectly on your wrist. Thanks for continuing to post pictures of this beauty!

René


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## navjing0614

Titan II said:


> I love everything about this watch. From all of your pictures that I've seen, it wears perfectly on your wrist. Thanks for continuing to post pictures of this beauty!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene. This is the "main watch" in my collection. Built like a tank and very comfortable to wear. This one stays and will be given to my son who's showing interest in watches already (he's 12 ).

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

SaMaster14 said:


>


Looking good on that brown calf skin.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myltz400




----------



## say76

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd

Deleted


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Mikegpd

One week old


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

The most comfortable watch I own...without the bracelet of course that thing atrocious.


----------



## Titan II

TGImyF!! It's been a looong week. No a bad one, mind you. Just a long one. I hope you're all having a good Thursday so far. _Railmaster_ today;



















René


----------



## navjing0614

This.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

fastenerhouse said:


> >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


I wish the crown on my 166.0177 SHOM was on the left


----------



## sleepyhead123

Not wearing. Someone is coveting my Speedmaster though.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8tdane24

FOIS with a Cal. 321 Ed White bracelet.


----------



## fastenerhouse

2premo said:


> I wish the crown on my 166.0177 SHOM was on the left


On the right the crown does stick out quite a bit. 😊


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Gloomy Seattle day..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Just put this Strapcode/Miltat Hexad III on it. For $109 I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Mezzly

About to get the seamaster in the pool


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

Mezzly said:


> About to get the seamaster in the pool
> View attachment 16627861


For God's sake, don't take it in the deep end!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

mstnpete said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oisin? Is that you??


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Friday!

Cheers...
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## navjing0614

GS today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## LP49

Just in today from an AD. My second Speedy.


----------



## Titan II

Celebrating our 4 month anniversary today;



















René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fish70




----------



## TheHun

Chrono
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Another Speedy Morning.


----------



## fish70




----------



## TheHun

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday for me….


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster_ for me as well;



















René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like Watches




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Have a productive week ahead fam!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Excuse the recent " sun kisses" burnt off.
A Qld issue ...I believe we lead the skin cancer pack of stupidity from decades ago..

Dave


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Speedy Tues Flecto…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

What else but The Lengend on a sunny Tuesday;










René


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## TheHun

Hub cap cakes









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Some rare early AM Sunshine for my railmaster


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE

Hello,


----------



## PFEN




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Back on sailcloth


----------



## Titan II

Ahhhhhh! My Friday today. I've had a good week. Nothing special, things just flowed nicely and it's going to be a nice, sunny Victoria Day long weekend. At least that's what the meteorologists are forecasting. They've been wrong once or twice before. 

I'm wearing the _Globemaster_ to close out my week;




























René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> Ahhhhhh! My Friday today. I've had a good week. Nothing special, things just flowed nicely and it's going to be a nice, sunny Victoria Day long weekend. At least that's what the meteorologists are forecasting. They've been wrong once or twice before.
> 
> I'm wearing the _Globemaster_ to close out my week;
> 
> View attachment 16641040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641041
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641053
> 
> 
> René


good Sunday rest


----------



## COUPET

Titan II said:


> Ahhhhhh! My Friday today. I've had a good week. Nothing special, things just flowed nicely and it's going to be a nice, sunny Victoria Day long weekend. At least that's what the meteorologists are forecasting. They've been wrong once or twice before.
> 
> I'm wearing the _Globemaster_ to close out my week;
> 
> View attachment 16641040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641041
> 
> 
> View attachment 16641053
> 
> 
> René


would love to see that beauty on somme different style straps as this piece is growing on me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

COUPET said:


> would love to see that beauty on somme different style straps as this piece is growing on me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got an oem strap and deployant combo in mind, but I'm still saving for it. It's going to look amazing.

In the meantime, I'll see if I have a strap in my collection that I think will work.

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## iaymnu

fooling around with music


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

WatchCo


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Long weekend for me, off today and Victoria Day holiday on Monday for us Canucks…….golf AT today, as a buddy of mine insists we are golfing at lunchtime….we’ll see….”[email protected]” is not really my cup of tea, at least not until the 19th hole!…….Then have a concert in Stanley Park with Mrs Maddog, seeing a band from my youth (again!), the synth pop pioneers OMD!

enough of my prattle, watch:



















First concert since the pandemic, and very happy!

Next up is John Foggerty, followed by a combo I’ve been waiting 2 years for, the Pet Shop Boys/New Order Unity tour in October!

enjoy your weekend fellas!


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Paying a visit to the OMEGA Boutique today. Wearing the _Railmaster_;










René


----------



## COUPET

a very old weekend beater 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Okay, so I'm an idiot! I was supposed to meet a friend at the OMEGA Boutique...on the 28th. _sigh








_

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Okay, so I'm an idiot! I was supposed to meet a friend at the OMEGA Boutique...on the 28th. _sigh
> 
> View attachment 16645738
> _
> 
> René


Ah Renee, it’s an age thing….


----------



## fish70




----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Ah Renee, it’s an age thing….


Oh Good!! Thanks Clayton, I knew there had to be an explanation.🤪😆

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## deepsea03

Omega Triumvirate


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

deepsea03 said:


> Omega Triumvirate


That _Speedmaster_ looks amazing on that distressed leather strap. Well done!!🤠👍

René


----------



## fish70




----------



## Titan II

Over an hour early for work today. Taking the time to enjoy a coffee, some sunshine, and my _60th Anniversary OMEGA Railmaster_;










You can see how years of exposure to the sun has turned the black dial to a soft tropical grey, and how the depleted tritium is now almost a pumpkin colour.😉

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Oh Good!! Thanks Clayton, I knew there had to be an explanation.🤪😆
> 
> René


my wife likes to point these out for me, so I am “paying it forward” as they say!


----------



## deepsea03

Titan II said:


> That _Speedmaster_ looks amazing on that distressed leather strap. Well done!!🤠👍
> 
> René


Thank you


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> my wife likes to point these out for me, so I am “paying it forward” as they say!


I hear ya. I used to have a co-worker like that. No matter what I did she managed to bring my aging into the equation. 

The thing that bugs me is that she's about 10 years older now, and I can tease her about getting old, but she'll _always_ be younger than me.🤬🤬

Did I already post a picture in this thread today?? I can't remember, so I'll post one now;










René


----------



## Alex_TA

Speedmaster and my userpic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Okay, so I'm an idiot! I was supposed to meet a friend at the OMEGA Boutique...on the 28th. _sigh
> 
> View attachment 16645738
> _
> 
> René


Just means you get to go and enjoy twice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## psweeting

My lightest watch by miles....









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

Again with the 36mm freshly built BSH126619LB Reduced


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mkt3000

Speedy Mk 4.5, en español. My birth year watch.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday, so what else!?



















René


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel

Still on the 36mm Sub. 










Really enjoying the size and fit better than the full 40mm!


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tyd450




----------



## Titan II

The _Globemaster_ to close out my work week;










René


----------



## justForFun

Wanted to get one from almost a year. Pulled the trigger today.

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## brash47

Work sent me to SOCAL a month before retirement. Why oh why did I have to go to the brand new Tudor Boutique.....









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

My Speedy and My Morning Double Espresso Shot!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

The blizzard today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

24seven365 said:


> Great looking watches!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't want to be rude, or sound accusatory, but from all 20 of your substanceless posts it sure seems like you're trying to run up your post count.

Why don't you join in and post a picture of what's on your wrist today to give _us_ an opportunity to compliment _you_ on _your_ watch?

If this is not your intent then I humbly apologize.

René


----------



## SteveU




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adgume

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Decompressing a little;










René


----------



## LP49

All compressed out 😩


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Beginning my work week with the world's first Master Chronometer...the _Globemaster;

















_

Have a great Sunday, all!

René


----------



## EightEyes




----------



## Porky4774

New strap from blue shark


----------



## Sjef1

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mezzly

vintage omega and a rainy day by the sea


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Hanging out last night....


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## LP49

WatchThinker said:


> Hanging out last night....
> 
> View attachment 16664260


I thought you were supposed to have only white wine with a speedy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## corry29

mk40


----------



## justForFun

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Decisions decisions…. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PFEN




----------



## The Red Goat

Might go down 10’ today, 3,990’ to spare.


----------



## Titan II

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16664221


You better go easy...you're going to wear that thing out!😁 Congrats!!

René


----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!!🤠👍










René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Master2112

.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Good week, all!!
> 
> View attachment 16664834
> 
> 
> René


Good week to you René!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Thank you to all who have served our great country - allowing me to sit on our beautiful new patio with a beverage in one hand and a classic timepiece on the other wrist. Cheers and happy Memorial Day (or just happy Monday to those of you outside the USA)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Good week to you René!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Eric!!

René


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## COUPET

seemed appropriate..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Another day by the sea but thankfully the sun is out. I’m wearing my Seamaster pre bond and taking it “araf”!


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Speedmaster Professional _ Moonwatch ref. 311.30.42.30.01.005;


















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## navjing0614

It's Tuesday. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

It's Tuesday, and my Speedmaster (3520.53) knows it!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Modded FOIS - exhibition case back, and the Omega flat link bracelet from the 321 Ed White.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Another sunny day and I’m still wearing the seamaster.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## roddypeepa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

CK859


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Globemaster_ for me today;



















René


----------



## Jonathan T

Titan II said:


> OMEGA _Globemaster_ for me today;
> 
> View attachment 16668852
> 
> 
> View attachment 16668854
> 
> 
> René


That’s a beautiful white dial!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Jonathan T said:


> That’s a beautiful white dial!


Thanks a lot! I love it. They actually call this one silver.

René


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like Watches

This one hardly gets any wrist time...


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

Twinning today with the wifey. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## sneakertinker124




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No change here since February


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## iaymnu




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Elton Balch

Todays choice for my walk…


----------



## ezinternet

Speedmaster Thursday, with a twist
Mark V
Lemania 5100 (AKA Omega 1045) movement 
"Teutonic" case w/ integrated bracelet
A Grail, in Germanic brushed silver


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## cybercat




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

I love the 3rd of the month, since then I can pretend I have a no-date PO.


----------



## LP49




----------



## texans93

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fatbaldbloke




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Double wristing in preparation for a little meet-up at the Boutique today;



















René


----------



## maguirejp

wearing this Broad Arrow again for the whole weekend. Cheers from Calgary, Canada .


----------



## tenurepro

Been a while gents but just got a new strap for my SMP and I though of sharing! Bit shout out to Terry Shane from Terry Crafted for making this lovely and comfy strap for me!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

Moonwatch Disneyland...



















































Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

Don't forget the rocket. I saw beautiful ones at the Tintin shop next to the castle.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Omega-Ferengi

Jedi (145.024) again..


----------



## Titan II

Omega-Ferengi said:


> Jedi (145.024) again..
> View attachment 16677200


Sweet!!

René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

Planet Ocean titanium...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Curious Kitten II…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!!



















René


----------



## PFEN

D DAY - 06/06/2022


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## carlhaluss

Proud to once again be an Omega owner! Over the past few months, I have gradually been whittling down my collection. To be continued until I eventually have only one watch. For months, I have been searching for the right one. I avoided the Railmaster (Trilogy) because I had already owned one. But when I saw it once again this past weekend, I knew that it was going to be the one! My friend Rene (Titan II) brought his along, and it felt so good to have it back on my wrist!


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stswervus

Coros Apex 42, black case and purple silicone strap. She's my GPS/tracking watch and it's a hiking/mountain day for me. At some point I should probably get a picture. Also, my daughters named her Lorraine for some reason. Out of all my watches she's my favorite to put on as it means I'm going to do something fun....and probably a little ass kicking. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Mezzly

Seamaster Bumper


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside


----------



## Titan II

Honouring The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## navjing0614

Still Tuesday. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega pie??


----------



## EightEyes

It must be two years at this point, but I think I'm still in the honeymoon phase with this Railmaster.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega-Ferengi

somehow I am not able to get rid off this one:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mario1971

Such today's fittings. The first steel Omega, despite the "bulky" case, fits well on the paw, and surprisingly it is not heavy. The second titanium is light weight. The stiff mesh sticks out slightly on the sides, which is not visible in the photo, however. Both watches are a plus for me.


----------



## maguirejp

Hamilton for today. Needed something not too flashy but confident.








Off to see my grandson graduate from grade 9!


----------



## Titan II

Honouring my friend Carl @carlhaluss today by wearing my _60th Anniversary Railmaster_... I'm looking forward to seeing more of your great pictures around here, my friend.



















I want to share this with y'all but don't want to start a new thread, so I'll just post it here...I spotted a customer wearing this _Cartier Santos_ yesterday. She's had it for over 30 years. It still looks very relevant today...a classic!










René


----------



## OmegaA

I switched out the old Speedy to my Forstner reissue JB Champion a few days ago, and I've been enjoying the heck out of it. I'll probably switch it out to the Nasa Velcro in a few days, and then back to the Apollo 11 50th Anniversary bracelet.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Heithel




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## justForFun

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16685780
> 
> 
> View attachment 16685781
> 
> 
> René


That is a beauty! I remember a few years ago, when these new Globemasters were introduced, I often considered this one, with the bracelet. Definitely a favorite!


----------



## carlhaluss

A new pair of shoes is always fun. This one thanks to Atelier Romane, a french leather strap maker. I originally ordered this strap, a Vintage Tuscan, for my Reverso Small Seconds. It looked great on that watch, and now it magically is a perfect fit and look for my Railmaster!


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beauty! I remember a few years ago, when these new Globemasters were introduced, I often considered this one, with the bracelet. Definitely a favorite!


Thanks Carl!!



carlhaluss said:


> A new pair of shoes is always fun. This one thanks to Atelier Romane, a french leather strap maker. I originally ordered this strap, a Vintage Tuscan, for my Reverso Small Seconds. It looked great on that watch, and now it magically is a perfect fit and look for my Railmaster!
> 
> View attachment 16686482
> 
> 
> View attachment 16686483


Looks fantastic, Carl!! I was expecting a lighter colour...maybe honey?! But that looks great. Gives it a very rugged, vintage look.

It's great that you have an OMEGA back in your collection, and that you're back posting in this sub forum.

René


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Thanks Carl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic, Carl!! I was expecting a lighter colour...maybe honey?! But that looks great. Gives it a very rugged, vintage look.
> 
> It's great that you have an OMEGA back in your collection, and that you're back posting in this sub forum.
> 
> René


Yes, I still have the more honey colored strap on order. This is one I already had.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12




----------



## keisuke_z

His and hers both on Forstner 1450s! So lucky that my better half humours me and has quasi joined in on the hobby


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA Olympic Timekeeper #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Relo60




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## TheHun

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA

Did some pre-weekend cleaning around the house after work, and I tend to wear this one as I go. Obviously not taken recently, but at least the hands are in a nice configuration. It's such a solid 'can-do-anything' watch, one that I'd recommend to any newbie without question. Reliable movement, complications that are actually useful, and can be dead accurate if your watchmaker adjusts it to your wearing habits.


----------



## LP49




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## PFEN




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Titan II

Finally getting a chance to get a little dirt on my boots;



















René


----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/TFSJZLg


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday, so this…..


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Natural Bridge









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, all! Have a good week.










René


----------



## Sugman

A good day out by the pool, yesterday...


----------



## Heithel




----------



## justForFun

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Timing some salmon in the oven with the Salmonmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Tuesday so....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Sugman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## swissra

Great built and absolutely love wearing this at home.


----------



## dancl82




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

It's Tuesday...so this one;



















René


----------



## Heithel




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

TheHun said:


> PO
> View attachment 16697791
> View attachment 16697793
> View attachment 16697794
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



that's pretty, where is is?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

swooped over to à Hamilton Milanese








...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## blubarb




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Artblue2004

I am undecided today....white on blue or blue on white?


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## OmegaA

Switched the 321 out to the NASA velcro this evening. Some see it as impractical, but I find it comfortable, and if you make the pic black and white, then it almost seems historical...lol


----------



## carlhaluss

More Railmaster love. This time, new leather from the Windup Watch Shop at Worn & Wound. Wyckoff Tawny Brown. Lovely Italian leather. All the Wyckoff straps available in 19mm at $75.00usd. Thank you Worn & Wound! This is just about the 10th strap I have purchased from them over the years, and never a disappointment!


----------



## markkacmarsky

Artblue2004 said:


> I am undecided today....white on blue or blue on white?
> 
> View attachment 16699489


Blue on white. All the way. 👍


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> More Railmaster love. This time, new leather from the Windup Watch Shop at Worn & Wound. Wyckoff Tawny Brown. Lovely Italian leather. All the Wyckoff straps available in 19mm at $75.00usd. Thank you Worn & Wound! This is just about the 10th strap I have purchased from them over the years, and never a disappointment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16700265


That looks fantastic, Carl! I've gotta say, you've got a good eye and great taste.

Rene


----------



## EightEyes

Let me continue the Railmaster love with my modern version catching the evening light on the porch...


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

My Friday today. Looking forward to a semi relaxing weekend. Closing out my workweek with the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;_



















René


----------



## swissra




----------



## swissra




----------



## navjing0614

Breakfast with the wifey. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## zetaplus93

Thrilled to join the Omega family!

The speedy is smaller than what I remembered trying it on back in 2019 or so. Love the bracelet on the new 3861 as it’s a bit more dressy than the rest of my collection. Glad I waited, definitely fits better than the previous gen 311.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ezinternet

I don’t wear this too often, but it’s a handsome old piece. 








Navitimer 806

Pro: I can hear this “tank” slowly ticking like a pocket watch at 2 foot distances.

Con: I can no longer use the sliderule bezel without glasses


----------



## TheHun

Coffee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Lume shots with the cell phone hardly ever work out, but this one sort of did.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

I took Milo and the Speedy out for a walk today;










This is Milo after he figured out that I was taking pictures of the Speedy...and not _him;_










René


----------



## BeauR

CB 66 speedy









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles















*


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## JohnM67

Also today:


----------



## Alex_TA

Working from home today. 

The main thing is not to forget to wear something except my shorts to Zoom meeting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. Enjoy the day with your kids.



















René


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy while watching the F1 from Montreal


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## carlhaluss

The IWC Aquatimer "Charles Darwin" has spent far too long in the drawer!


----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone! Hope y'all had a great weekend. Have a good week ahead.



















René


----------



## Ken123

On a bike tour in southern Italy with my current favorite.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Winds are calm on the ocean








and then they picked up.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks to the newly acquired winder I am starting to wear the Seamaster at home again, and not only at the lakeside cabin. Explorer on the winder now.


----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Seamaster 300m I’ve had for about 1 1/2 years. My German Shepherd in the background


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## LP49




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

“Peccavi”

Sinn EZM1


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

A beautiful morning here in VanCity. They say it'll be up to 30°C here on Saturday. That's 86°F. Summer has finally arrived.



















René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> A beautiful morning here in VanCity. They say it'll be up to 30°C here on Saturday. That's 86°F. Summer has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 16714030
> 
> 
> View attachment 16714036
> 
> 
> René


Same down here in the Bellevue, WA area. FINALLY!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## brash47

Perseverance finally pays off. I idiotically let this watch slip by when I saw a brand new one in 2019 at Toppers. 

I have been searching for a clean reasonably priced one since then. 

I found a sale from a Japanese collector who bought this and put it in his safe as a collector. 

It was slightly more than what I wanted to pay, but reasonable for similar crap condition used watches. 

It arrived with all bracelet pieces, original plastic wrap and it's pretty much flawless. 

Finally...in my possession a grail watch (for me).

The Grand Seiko SBGN001, limited to 800 pieces world wide.
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TurtleFan




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Perseverance finally pays off. I idiotically let this watch slip by when I saw a brand new one in 2019 at Toppers.
> 
> I have been searching for a clean reasonably priced one since then.
> 
> I found a sale from a Japanese collector who bought this and put it in his safe as a collector.
> 
> It was slightly more than what I wanted to pay, but reasonable for similar crap condition used watches.
> 
> It arrived with all bracelet pieces, original plastic wrap and it's pretty much flawless.
> 
> Finally...in my possession a grail watch (for me).
> 
> The Grand Seiko SBGN001, limited to 800 pieces world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Congrats to you on obtaining a grail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ClairDeLune

SaMaster14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It never gets old seeing that thing in here! What a beaut!


----------



## ClairDeLune

brash47 said:


> Perseverance finally pays off. I idiotically let this watch slip by when I saw a brand new one in 2019 at Toppers.
> 
> I have been searching for a clean reasonably priced one since then.
> 
> I found a sale from a Japanese collector who bought this and put it in his safe as a collector.
> 
> It was slightly more than what I wanted to pay, but reasonable for similar crap condition used watches.
> 
> It arrived with all bracelet pieces, original plastic wrap and it's pretty much flawless.
> 
> Finally...in my possession a grail watch (for me).
> 
> The Grand Seiko SBGN001, limited to 800 pieces world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


What a piece of work! You may be responsible for slipping that one on my wish list as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SaMaster14

ClairDeLune said:


> It never gets old seeing that thing in here! What a beaut!


Thank you!!


----------



## navjing0614

Where it all started. 






























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Heithel




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookcal

Decided to try the gray strap, and now I’m deciding if it can handle an 8’ dive😀


----------



## JohnM67

First this:










Now this:


----------



## ChetGatsby

what i haven been wearing by default in the past 20 years. zero servicing, all original since when pierce brosnan was bond, james bond. still works very well/


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## COUPET

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16720673


great picture thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Catchin' a wave after dinner;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

A little night cap to bring the evening to a close;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


That dial.. is so nice!



Titan II said:


> A little night cap to bring the evening to a close;
> 
> View attachment 16721856
> 
> 
> René


Nice way to end the evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_ back in rotation;



















René


----------



## swissra




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Monday, everyone! _Globemaster_ for me today. Lovin' it!!



















René


----------



## mario1971

Gentlemen, a white diver on board. Greetings to everyone!


----------



## dawiz

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## COUPET

Hamilton chrono today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Already Tuesday again??


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I’ll likely be posting this quite often for a while, especially on Speedy Tuesday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

On the mesh today


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

Just this old thing today;



















René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Simon




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Simon said:


> View attachment 16729580


Really good looking combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13

beautiful classic design, great value piece


----------



## wristroll13

clearer view of the guilloche


----------



## DaveandStu

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really good looking combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to plus 1 to that like mate..
Ripper piece Si!!







my blue girl..if I don't muck the pictures up..


----------



## DaveandStu

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16729482
> 
> View attachment 16729481


Sug....there is a great member THunter..hasn't posted for a while.
He had your amazing photographic skills like you do..
All the best in jest mate👍👍


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka




----------



## Titan II

Finally getting a chance to see the movie of the year;









On the wrist;










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Finally getting a chance to see the movie of the year;
> View attachment 16732589
> 
> 
> On the wrist;
> 
> View attachment 16732592
> 
> 
> René


I enjoyed it. How about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I enjoyed it. How about you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to begin by saying TopGun is one of my favourite movies of all time.

TopGun: Maverick...I absolutely loved it!

I'm ashamed to say I got nostalgic and emotional before the movie even started. As the UNIVERSAL logo appeared on the screen and the music from the opening sequence started playing softly, a lot of memories came flooding back.

It was a little predictable, but thoroughly enjoyable. I'd happily pay to watch it again.

René


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster_ today;










Happy Canada Day 🇨🇦 to my fellow Canadians!!

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Enjoying the evening sun


----------



## TheHun

300









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

Midnight shot for the Seamaster 300 Heritage. The more you wear it, the more you appreciate its subtly elegant beauty. It’s a very smooth watch.

Have a great weekend,all…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## fish70

Speedmaster Auto Mk 4.5


----------



## Titan II

Look what's back this week;




















René


----------



## Paxman




----------



## The Red Goat

The sun almost makes the bezel look photoshopped


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KogKiller




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Mezzly




----------



## fish70

Happy Monday


----------



## Titan II

Happy Fouth of July to our neighbours to the south!!🎆🎆🎆 Have a fun and safe holiday!!

I'm celebrating with the _Globemaster_;










René


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy 4th! Panerai today


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!! Welcome to the Speedy Club to all of you who've just picked up a new _Speedmaster_.










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_1957 Railmaster Reissue;

















_

I've been thinking about putting it back on the bracelet for a bit, but it's just so perfect on this strap.🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## wristroll13

inky black dial is so good


----------



## wristroll13

wristroll13 said:


> inky black dial is so good


wow after many posts over the course of months I've just realised this is an omega wruw thread. apologies for the long history of non omega watch posts


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Titan II

Finishing off my work week with the _Globemaster_;










René


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Blue Side Of The Moon




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

psweeting said:


> Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


excellent, brought a smile to my face when I saw your picture! thanks. 
very nice watch too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Blue Side Of The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stella piece mate!
Very very ..no doubt .
Dave


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## wickets

fresh out the box


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Titan II

A well deserved dram of The MACALLAN Gold to go along with my _Railmaster_;










René


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster 300MC_...back on the wrist after a week in the box;



















Enjoy what's left of the weekend, everyone!

René


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## fish70

My favorite Omega so far.


----------



## DaveandStu

Every day on top is a good one!!
All the best
Dave


----------



## EightEyes

Just got back from vacation and immediately put the Railmaster on. I really missed it!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been wearing this one every day lately. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!!



















René


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Titan II

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Ooo...that's a beauty!!

René


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

strap habit rubber, a friend convinced me to get a white strap, I love the look. I don’t have the confidence to pull it off unless I’m on my back porch !


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## garydusa

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## cybercat

_Finally_ got my old Seiko beater (saves knocks, nicks & drowning on my better pieces during nasty, dirty, wet & heavy activities) properly receiving radio signals and setting the time itself correctly again. 
A further couple of days working with files, pliers & a small hammer (plus AA Superglue) means the bracelet finally fits comfortably, & the split pins don't fall out anymore ..... 🤗 .🥳


----------



## bassplayrr

Speedy 321 “Ed White” today. So perfectly understated with the straight lugs and Velcro strap.


----------



## Jonathan T

M


----------



## Titan II

Just your run of the mill 1861 _Speedmaster_ today. Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!



















René


----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djalexander32

Love that blue!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Titan II said:


> Just your run of the mill 1861 _Speedmaster_ today. Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 16756534
> 
> 
> View attachment 16756535
> 
> 
> René


Love the sartorial accompaniment to your watches. In plain language, you’ve got some cool shirts. 😜


----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> Love the sartorial accompaniment to your watches. In plain language, you’ve got some cool shirts. 😜


Thank you, sir!! That's kind of you to say. I greatly appreciate the compliment.

Rene


----------



## WatchThinker

It is a Speedy and espresso morning!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Paulsky

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16758043
> 
> 
> René


René, you should try that Seamaster heritage on a mesh bracelet. I saw a video recently where a guy was showing it of on a mesh and it looked amazing. 
Paul.


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD today. Heck of a watch and makes me want a steel model too


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> René, you should try that Seamaster heritage on a mesh bracelet. I saw a video recently where a guy was showing it of on a mesh and it looked amazing.
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

Thanks for the suggestion!

I've seen quite a fee pictures of the SM300MC on mesh, but it just doesn't work for me. Believe me, with the limited strap/bracelet options for the 300MC I've tried really hard ro like the mesh, but I just don't think it's me.

René


----------



## Paulsky

Titan II said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> I've seen quite a fee pictures of the SM300MC on mesh, but it just doesn't work for me. Believe me, with the limited strap/bracelet options for the 300MC I've tried really hard ro like the mesh, but I just don't think it's me.
> 
> René


It might be worth a try anyway just to see how it looks and feels on your wrist. You can get one cheap. I bought mine for $60. I used to own the Seamaster 300 Heritage and the main reason I let it go was the bracelet and its PCLs. But I guess tastes are different.


----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> It might be worth a try anyway just to see how it looks and feels on your wrist. You can get one cheap. I bought mine for $60. I used to own the Seamaster 300 Heritage and the main reason I let it go was the bracelet and its PCLs. But I guess tastes are different.


I'm pretty happy with the comfort of the oem bracelet. Granted, I'd probably prefer the bracelet of the second gen with the polished outer links, but I don't mind the pcls.

At the moment I'm gunning for an oem leather strap with deployant for my _Globemaster_ and a rubber strap with curved ends for my SM300MC. A mesh bracelet is something I might explore in the future, but right now I'd rather put the funds toward the leather and rubber.

Rene


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## OmegaA

Back from repairs (under warranty) about a week ago...can't take it off my wrist.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Getting ready for espionage in the gleam of midnight 🕛 🌙✨


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## texans93




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

SaMaster14 said:


>



and,,,,,
your thoughts?


----------



## SaMaster14

2premo said:


> and,,,,,
> your thoughts?


I think it’s worth it! Very light, wears comfortably even on the weird velcro. Looks GREAT in person. Would probably be priced $100 less without the Omega connection. 

Still very rare and hard to find!


----------



## brash47

Ugh, found its way into collection today when I went to Toppers......

Couldn't resist the dial.
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit

brash47 said:


> Ugh, found its way into collection today when I went to Toppers......
> 
> Couldn't resist the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Hell of a piece. This model will be slept on because of the movement, even it's one of its superpowers. Grats!


----------



## Titan II

brash47 said:


> Ugh, found its way into collection today when I went to Toppers......
> 
> Couldn't resist the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


That really is _stunning_!! Congratulations, Brash!!

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Ugh, found its way into collection today when I went to Toppers......
> 
> Couldn't resist the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


I don’t blame you. I don’t own a GS (yet), but some of their dials are very very tempting. Congrats on your stunning new watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## brash47

And the reason I was in Topper's yesterday...

The Fears/Topper's collaboration 

It came on beautiful leather, but today im about the hybrid.
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## roddypeepa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## VizslaFriend

Hesalite on 5/7 days of the week… 😎


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Castron

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## TheHun

Burney Falls









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Kohill

Time for church.


----------



## ohhaimark




----------



## Titan II

Happy Sunday morning...coming down:

Well I woke up Sunday morning
with no way to hold my head that didn't hurt
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad
so I had one more for dessert



















No, I'm not hungover. I just have that song stuck in my head.

Have a great Sunday, y'all!!

René


----------



## fish70

This old thing again.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## swissra




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

swissra said:


> View attachment 16767427


Love that matte ceramic bezel!! 8500?

René


----------



## swissra

Titan II said:


> Love that matte ceramic bezel!! 8500?
> 
> René


Yes 8500 with liquidmetal bezel.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 2premo

brash47 said:


> And the reason I was in Topper's yesterday...
> 
> The Fears/Topper's collaboration
> 
> It came on beautiful leather, but today im about the hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk



interesting dial, not sure I have ever seen Roman and Arabic numbers mixed together


----------



## Titan II

swissra said:


> Yes 8500 with liquidmetal bezel.


When I describe my perfect _Planet Ocean_ it has a matte ceramic bezel. I hope one day they'll bring back the matte bezel in place of the shiny, polished ceramic bezel. Just a quick glance at your picture and the difference is glaring. Beautiful watch!

Rene


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## OmegaGateway




----------



## Titan II

Good week, all!!🤠👍



















René


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

A nice evening perambulation with Milo. Saw these beautiful flowers. Not a flower guy, so no idea what they are. Had to take a picture though;










Hydrangeas? Rhododendrons? 🤷‍♂️

René


----------



## COUPET

I don't mind being 'traditional' 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Insta: apt.1901










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Well, it's Tuesday, and we all know what that means;










It's take Milo to work day.🐶🤠👍

Oh...and Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










René


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ryanb741




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## OmegaA




----------



## Titan II

ryanb741 said:


>


You changed the second hand from the lollipop 🍭 to the arrow 🏹 on your second gen Seamaster 300?

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> You changed the second hand from the lollipop 🍭 to the arrow 🏹 on your second gen Seamaster 300?
> 
> René


I’ve considered going to the lollipop for my first gen Seamaster 😎


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I’ve considered going to the lollipop for my first gen Seamaster 😎


I started out not liking it, but it's growing on me slowly.

I think I might keep my arrow seconds hand and try to find parts to build a second gen 300 around it.

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bounce




----------



## OmegaA

I couldn't resist....it's back on the original bracelet.



















Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ryanb741

Titan II said:


> You changed the second hand from the lollipop  to the arrow  on your second gen Seamaster 300?
> 
> René


It's the bronze gold version which doesn't have lollipop. Here are some more pics


----------



## Titan II

ryanb741 said:


> It's the bronze gold version which doesn't have lollipop. Here are some more pics


Ah, that makes sense. The bronze gold is definitely more apparent it these pictures than the last one posted. 

Thanks for the additional pictures.

René


----------



## brash47

2premo said:


> interesting dial, not sure I have ever seen Roman and Arabic numbers mixed together


It's a California Dial. Topper's threw a touch of Cali in the watch. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

Last day of the work week for me. Looking forward to a warm, sunny weekend.



















René


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Heithel




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## maliboo74

Brand new today!


----------



## texans93




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

maliboo74 said:


> Brand new today!
> 
> View attachment 16775963
> View attachment 16775964


Congrats! Love that movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

maliboo74 said:


> Brand new today!
> 
> View attachment 16775963
> View attachment 16775964


Huge congrats, maliboo74!! Enjoy the honeymoon.

René


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Rainy day Ancoretta


----------



## VizslaFriend

Besides NATOs, the titanium bracelet of my 300MC (with its adjustable clasp) is the most comfortable to wear during summer.

And that broad arrow hand set… just magnificent 😎


----------



## Philliphas

Titanium and stingray make a good combo...


----------



## ezinternet

Ending the week with my Speedy
105.003-65 

I need to go after this one with some Polywatch!


----------



## brash47

Went by Topper's yesterday, this watch is too fun not to pick up. My first ever orange!!
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Baz44

Blue PO TI 8500 today


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## soufiane

Russ1965 said:


>


Stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Red Goat

deepsea03 said:


>


[email protected] that’s a good looking watch!!
Love the no date version, great pic!


----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## deepsea03

The Red Goat said:


> [email protected] that’s a good looking watch!!


Thank you


----------



## OmegaA

Old Speedy for today...


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWhite3




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Russ1965

In dedication to my Dynamic Brother, @SteveU


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewProggie

2254.50 SMP Peter Blake


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend on Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## Mido




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

One from ferry...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

OBB1044 said:


> View attachment 16788369
> 
> One from ferry...


Looks great on the person!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Dieselk

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## antwon412

Just delivered today. My first “nice watch”


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fish70




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044

Titan II said:


> Looks great on the person!🤠👌
> 
> René


 I think that you should change strap too. I switch all the time braclet <> perlon and I know that one time I will make deep scratch on the lug and will regret all changes but I just can't decide what I like more.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Titan II

OBB1044 said:


> I think that you should change strap too. I switch all the time braclet <> perlon and I know that one time I will make deep scratch on the lug and will regret all changes but I just can't decide what I like more.


Yes, I'm saving up for an OMEGA leather strap and deployant. I prefer to use oem straps when I can. The strap and deployant combo is going to cost around $850can😲, so I'm saving my pennies.

Don't worry about the scratches...just wear and enjoy your watch.

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PFEN




----------



## brash47

All Italian today!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## swissra




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Beermaster 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## hoppes-no9

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Ref # and case size?


----------



## navjing0614

This today. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Cabo de Peñas

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Hope you're all having a great weekend! 

A couple quick snaps;



















Rene


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## LP49




----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Back to work for me today. I will, however, enjoy a day off tomorrow in recognition of BC Day. Enjoy your Sunday, all.




























René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

“The gray dial is boring”  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## COUPET

my son has just left on holiday taking an old Seiko with him. so he left the Seamaster that i have to him years ago behind. 

i had forgotten how nice they are to wear ( having given my SM Blue to my other son) so i'll be 'looking after it' whilst he's away! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Almost a tropical evening here


----------



## Heithel




----------



## WatchThinker

I just got the watch - so I'm posting it everywhere...


----------



## TheHun

SM
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Sugman




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## PFEN




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## LP49




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/KPXsveg


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Ar15fonsi

Got a new strap for my Seamaster , have a good weekend everyone


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

I was in full chef mode today. I have a cousin in town from Toronto and my par3nts hosr3d her for dinner this evening...I was the chef. Okay, that's a little extreme...I was the cook.










René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fish70




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Gardenmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## LP49




----------



## texans93




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

Double wristing 😄


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## MTT60




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Solotov

Checking in with the speedsonic. Looking pretty decent for almost 50 years old


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Titan II

The Legend, of course;



















René


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## brash47

Just arrived....another Italian...to go with my Italian!!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

“Lakemaster”


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Good golly! I’ve said it once and I’ll say it many more times - that dial is amazing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Good golly! I’ve said it once and I’ll say it many more times - that dial is amazing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is something! Never gets boring


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> It really is something! Never gets boring


Every single time I see one of your photos it looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Every single time I see one of your photos it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! For a chrono, also super legible! 

Not sure if I posted this here, but the backside is too shabby either!


----------



## Ken123

Comfy jeans, loose T, and my favorite historic watch to pull it all together. I feel great wearing this combo.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Buchmann69

brash47 said:


> Just arrived....another Italian...to go with my Italian!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Oh, I really like this new release, Congratulations!!!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Myles C.




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## garydusa

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, 








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Badblood32

Sinn still...









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

My newest watch in the sun 😎:


----------



## JohnM67

By the Red Sea at sunset.


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> My newest watch in the sun 😎:
> View attachment 16826346


That's a beauty, Peter. Right up my alley. Congratulations!! Enjoy it!!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Many thanks, René!!! 😎

This was an interesting choice - as you might remember it, I was looking for an Omega with black dial for a while, and I have tried on multiple watches several times. Finally my choice was a Speedy Pro 3861 hesalite back in February, which has become my favorite watch since.

However, I did miss a fun sports watch with a bit more bling and wrist presence, and that’s how I ended up buying a Nekton 2 days ago. And I love it! 😊

Thus, when I need an elegant and sophisticated watch I will strap on my Speedy or my Globemaster, but for sports and as easy grab fun watch this Nekton will find its place in my rotation.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## SaMaster14

New acquisition from my AD!


----------



## ceebee

On Zealande 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## simon1003

Planet BBQ


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teeuu

Been wearing this setup for several days. That's a Skinskan rubber strap, not leather.


----------



## texans93

On Omega rubber


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93




----------



## WatchThinker

First time on the bracelet!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

The Seamaster 300 in a Crown & Buckle Bond NATO. This single pass supreme is one of the best fitting straps I’ve ever worn. And the colors are very faithful to the original. Though not the same width 😅


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Speedmaster to start the day.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Titan II

Observing Speedy Tuesday with the Legendary Moonwatch 🌙🌔🌚🌖🌛



















René


----------



## navjing0614

It's been a while. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

A few quiet moments ….


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Long day of work, gym, and yard work. It was a good day. Now enjoying a nice cigar. 

Also thanks everyone for always posting awesome watches and awesome photos. This thread never gets old. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido




----------



## usccopeland




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Changed to this. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## semmern




----------



## WatchThinker

Espresso and Seamaster to start the day!


----------



## LP49




----------



## OmegaA

Never have enough time to take new pics....but this time I caught the morning sun.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## swissra




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Sugman

This strap arrived yesterday evening…


----------



## wakemanna4

Omega one-hander


----------



## OmegaA

The usual pair, in an old pic.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DKS2375

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I finally have time to post again, now that I'm back at work...🤣🤣🤣



















René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> I finally have time to post again, now that I'm back at work...🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 16845048
> 
> 
> View attachment 16845049
> 
> 
> René


Nice acoustic René! 
_ ... "Dwight Yoakam"?_


----------



## psweeting

Arrived today from the Land of the Rising Sun. Much better condition than I was expecting.
















Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Rainy Monday morning 🌧


----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Nice acoustic René!
> _ ... "Dwight Yoakam"?_


Thanks, Will!!

Yes sir! The Honky Tonk Deuce. It's from 2000. I just picked ut up on Friday. There's a story behind this one that I'm doing some research to try to confirm. Apparently this guitar is one of three prototypes produced for D-wight himself. So far the provenance seems legit.

I'm wearing this old thing today;










René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> Thanks, Will!!
> 
> Yes sir! The Honky Tonk Deuce. It's from 2000. I just picked ut up on Friday. There's a story behind this one that I'm doing some research to try to confirm. Apparently this guitar is one of three prototypes produced for D-wight himself. So far the provenance seems legit.
> 
> I'm wearing this old thing today;
> 
> View attachment 16847555
> 
> 
> René


I always wanted one of these… the tungsten bezel is perfection.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I always wanted one of these… the tungsten bezel is perfection.


It's an amazing watch! Not only in looks, but also in performance. 

Some people have an issue with the bracelet. I'm not sure why, but I think it might be the fact that it has a butterfly clasp without micro adjustment. I'm lucky in that I have a perfect fit without needing any periodic adjustments.

I haven't put a strap on it yet as I have expensive taste and I'm saving up for a particular oem leather strap with deployant, but I'm pretty sure that, with its silver dial, it's going to be a strap monster.

Before I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger I had thoughts that it might be a little on the dressy side for my lifestyle/attire, but I can honestly say I feel comfortable wearing it in any and all situations.

As far as history goes, it's still early in its creation, but it will always be the very first OMEGA model to utilize the METAS certified Master Chronometer Co-Axial movement. Accuracy is astonishing.

And yes...the tungsten bezel is beautiful to behold, and it will maintain its lustre longer than any stainless steel fluted bezel.

René


----------



## fish70

The sun made an appearance so I took another photo today.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## YY77




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Well it’s Tuesday so I think it’s illegal not to wear this isn’t it?


----------



## PFEN




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Hump Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Beena




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## OmegaA

At the moment, the black one...


----------



## Don60

3570.5 2009


----------



## Potatolord26

Hot day afternoon but you still want hot coffee


----------



## jaykim

I just got a gift from my friend! It’s not a normal speedmaster, but feels like I have to explore the earth more! I like it so much!


----------



## Don60

jaykim said:


> I just got a gift from my friend! It’s not a normal speedmaster, but feels like I have to explore the earth more! I like it so much!
> View attachment 16852309


Looks good 👍 
I plan on getting one myself 😁


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Every day this week has been either this or my Ploprof









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

This one turned out nice 😁


----------



## PFEN




----------



## jaykim

Don60 said:


> Looks good 👍
> I plan on getting one myself 😁


Thanks. I named it ”Shrekmaster”. 🤣


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## fish70




----------



## karlous82




----------



## dmuss

texans93 said:


> Hump Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a beautiful picture. What kind of strap is that? Looking for one similar for my 3861 heselite speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

That's the rubber strap that was released on the new Moonshine. I ordered it through the OB in Dallas, tapers to a 16mm depolyant.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don60

3510.50


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## PFEN




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

20220826_215516 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## ceebee

On Zealande 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mms

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Saturday Afternoon Recharge - Caffeinating before a bit of brain work Followed by the next project....


----------



## Paxman

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## ELSchlotty

Paxman said:


> Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


Also sitting down to watch recorded F1 qualifying with the pooch and Omega.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ELSchlotty said:


> Also sitting down to watch recorded F1 qualifying with the pooch and Omega.
> 
> View attachment 16858850
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what width of NATO is this?


----------



## Titan II

Having a coffee and sharing the beautiful morning with Tugboat...that's the lump getting some sun in the background.










Tugboat and I have been friends for just over 3 years now.










Have a great Sunday, everyone!

René


----------



## milgauss1349

Sochi 2022 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> what width of NATO is this?


22mm - I couldn’t find it in 21mm so opted for this <$20 option from watch strap central so I wouldn’t feel bad cutting it down to a single pass to remove some of the bulk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

In Minneapolis after installing my daughter in her dorm


----------



## deepsea03

the one on the right today


----------



## TicTocTach




----------



## Buchmann69

deepsea03 said:


>


I really like that oyster, where did you get it? Is it from Forstner by any chance?

I’m using a flat link bracelet from Forstner at the moment…


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## deepsea03

Buchmann69 said:


> I really like that oyster, where did you get it? Is it from Forstner by any chance?
> 
> I’m using a flat link bracelet from Forstner at the moment…


Thanks, it’s just an inexpensive/generic eBay oyster that looks pretty good I think


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Muddy250

Another visit after a long lay off but I have to share this, I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but I don't think you can ever leave it, hoping everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Muddy250 said:


> Another visit after a long lay off but I have to share this, I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but I don't think you can ever leave it, hoping everyone is healthy and happy.
> 
> View attachment 16863083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16863065


Really like your shoes collection, especially wingtip style 👍👏👏👏

Cheers !


----------



## Muddy250

OMEGAFORCE said:


> Really like your shoes collection, especially wingtip style 👍👏👏👏
> 
> Cheers !


Thanks man! 😎🍻


----------



## Horoticus

Muddy250 said:


> Another visit after a long lay off but I have to share this, I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but I don't think you can ever leave it, hoping everyone is healthy and happy.


Looking good, Chris! Cheers from across the pond. And yes, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Muddy250

Horoticus said:


> Looking good, Chris! Cheers from across the pond. And yes, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave...


Cheers Ken, and true enough! Prisoners eh? 🤣


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## om3ga_fan

Today is a mile marker birthday for me and, at least for the first part of the day, I’m enjoying my NTTD Seamaster. This watch always evokes feelings of rest & relaxation as much as the notion of being ready for anything. It’s also, in my opinion, a superior piece of horological design.

Cheers everyone! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Janster




----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Today is a mile marker birthday for me and, at least for the first part of the day, I’m enjoying my NTTD Seamaster. This watch always evokes feelings of rest & relaxation as much as the notion of being ready for anything. It’s also, in my opinion, a superior piece of horological design.
> 
> Cheers everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday to you!! Enjoy your day!!

Cheers!🍻

I'm recognition of Speedy Tuesday I'm wearing my Pro today;



















Have a great day, all!!

René


----------



## zengineer

Day 9 of a 14 day business trip. I like tobtravel with just one watch. This trip it was the 1861 Moonwatch. Rarely wear it more than a day in a row...seems to gain about 12 seconds/day but I will set it more closely and check it over 5 days.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## lanjim

The one to rule them all... (for me)









Sent from my SM-F721U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## semmern

Took the Speedy (almost) to its birthplace today  Zürich Airport.


----------



## CaptSnappy

Just picked up today!


----------



## COUPET

CaptSnappy said:


> View attachment 16867897
> 
> Just picked up today!


welcome aboard Sir ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunter

Today…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

CaptSnappy said:


> View attachment 16867897
> 
> Just picked up today!


SNAP!! Well done, and congratulations!! Enjoy the honeymoon.

René


----------



## petgti




----------



## justForFun




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I hope everyone's having a good week so far. _Globemaster_ for me today;



















René


----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick! Congrats. It looks great. Great release from Tudor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail

Heirloom 1973 Geneve, just back from what I believe to be its first service.

Hopefully she runs another 50 years!


----------



## LP49




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## swissra




----------



## Buchmann69

Muddy250 said:


> Another visit after a long lay off but I have to share this, I keep thinking I'm done buying watches but I don't think you can ever leave it, hoping everyone is healthy and happy.
> 
> View attachment 16863083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16863065


Well done Chris!!!
Wear it in good health and cheers to your next one…


----------



## Buchmann69

Muddy250 said:


> Cheers Ken, and true enough! Prisoners eh?


Hotel California


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Thoroughly enjoying my Nekton 😎
These iPhone photos can’t fully capture the fantastic 3D whiteness of the indices and the contrast with the matte dial, both indoors and outdoors…


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## swissra




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Been admiring the Globemaster for years. Finally made the purchase!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles 🔥







*


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster on a hot day in Jackson, Wyoming 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch but I don't see how it fits in the Omega Mega Thread.


----------



## fish70




----------



## Alex_TA

Huginn, Muninn an Speedy(inn)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## sanik




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Muddy250




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat

From 1968 today.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## swissra




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Chacend




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker

Thought apropos for today....


----------



## LP49

Ditto


----------



## deepsea03

Green


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful!! 🤠👍

René


----------



## Russ1965

Titan II said:


> Beautiful!! 🤠👍
> 
> René


Thanks Rene.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ScDevon




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tenurepro

SMPc over Anglers Reef, O’ahu, Hawai’i 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Chacend




----------



## Titan II

Have a good week, all!










René


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to join me on IG :








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/0uswx97


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Chacend




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I love this watch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## domayotte

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16902990


Russ, I love that combo! Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

Happy Sunday, all! I hope you're all enjoying your weekend.

First day back in rotation for the _Seamaster 300MC _after a week in the box;



















René


----------



## weklund

... Trusty Vintage 1970 SMP ...


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

From the vault


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16906758


That looks sooo cool….


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## PFEN

madam JLC come with Speed today


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster_ for Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


That's a good looking pairing, Rob!!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## PFEN




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## good2go




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside today……happy Friday Eve!


----------



## Chacend

Fall Colors


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Chacend said:


> Fall Colors
> 
> View attachment 16917863


Is this a crown and buckle strap and if so which one??


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## filthyj24

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LP49

Number 3--a twenty two year old.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chacend

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Is this a crown and buckle strap and if so which one??


Yes, its a Chevron strap, the color is Autumn+Syrah


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## om3ga_fan

Today is my 45.5mm PO on SS. Usually I go for the 42mm version on bracelet and keep the 2200.50 on a strap. But sometimes you just have to love the bigger version on the bracelet. Had her since ‘09 and still runs like a top. 

Enjoy the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

1861 on a Forstner 1450 today


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Chacend




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> That's a good looking pairing, Rob!!
> 
> René


 thank you so much René!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Titan II

I hope y'all enjoyed your weekend. Now quit screwing around and get back to work!!😅



















René


----------



## Teeuu

New strap for an old watch


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## SEX

My first post here ! 
Vintage seamaster cosmic 2000


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

This watch has the Fall feels


----------



## Verdog

My new purchase and entry to the semi-lux world. Bought this green baby in Athens at the Omega Boutique and proudly wearing it in Crete. 
















The Seaweed as they say are 1.5x in the US


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful, Eric!! Nice watch also.

René


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## northside

Deville Prestige


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Beautiful, Eric!! Nice watch also.
> 
> René


Thanks René! That’s Nugget there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thanks René! That’s Nugget there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember when Nugget was just a wee little one. That must be almost a year ago now..

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> I remember when Nugget was just a wee little one. That must be almost a year ago now..
> 
> René


He’s kind of permanently a wee little one. He’s about 18 pounds and for a French Bulldog that’s real small. Usually they’re about 25+.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## yvrclimber

Big and vintage.

View attachment 16929362


----------



## GoBuffs11

Speedy


----------



## LP49

My 22 year old girlfriend!


----------



## Sugman

Today, this one.


----------



## bounce




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbackribs

(Post deleted)


----------



## Explorer23




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## CaptSnappy

Since my speedmaster is still in for warranty with no ETA:


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Chacend




----------



## fish70

Well this sucks, I just noticed that the 60 and 120 aren't lined up at 6 and 12. I just received it today. Guess this goes back to Nesbits.


----------



## ncjc007




----------



## Titan II

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16932873
> 
> 
> Well this sucks, I just noticed that the 60 and 120 aren't lined up at 6 and 12. I just received it today. Guess this goes back to Nesbits.


Oh NO!!! So sorry! You must have been so excited to get it back...and now this. Hopefully they expedite the correction for you.

That's WAY off. How did that pass inspection?!?! I know mistakes happen, but that's glaring.

René


----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Titan II said:


> Oh NO!!! So sorry! You must have been so excited to get it back...and now this. Hopefully they expedite the correction for you.
> 
> That's WAY off. How did that pass inspection?!?! I know mistakes happen, but that's glaring.
> 
> René


I feel the same way. It is pretty bad.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tenurepro

So fresh, so clean 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Muddy250

Still - it will pass ...


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## LP49

My 22 year old.


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanlutz21




----------



## GoBuffs11

Great white


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Titan II

Happy Sunday, everyone!



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Groceryshoppingmaster 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Indian summer morning on the balcony


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The first METAS tested, Master Chronometer certified OMEGA;





































René


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Got this one out today for the first time in a while and literally felt some butterflies in my tum tum. This one brings back the excitement of getting into this hobby, finding an amazing and quite rare watch at a local shop, and just the pure joy of owning an awesome, unique, and incredibly legible Speedy. 

The brown bomber!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16932873
> 
> 
> Well this sucks, I just noticed that the 60 and 120 aren't lined up at 6 and 12. I just received it today. Guess this goes back to Nesbits.












Nesbit's told me that they have shipped MKII Speedmasters where the crystal has rotated in shipping and to try moving it with my thumbs. Crisis averted!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!










René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster, after dark


----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

Father & son keeping it Blue 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Whorpheus




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## alllexandru

Thursday


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teeuu

Been here before with this combo. P.O. riding on Skinskan rubber.


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## domayotte

sickondivers said:


> *OMEGA #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16948113
> *


Sweet!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

domayotte said:


> Sweet!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right!?!?! That's taking things up a notch right there. Pure class!

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


>


Speaking about class...this is another piece that just oozes class. Love it!!

René


----------



## Russ1965

Titan II said:


> Speaking about class...this is another piece that just oozes class. Love it!!
> 
> René


Thank you Rene


----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


> Thank you Rene


Haha...NO...thank YOU!!

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

A Seikoholic collection musthave


----------



## mikegtr




----------



## keisuke_z

Back on the wrist after a light polishing


----------



## deepsea03

Breakfast on the road


----------



## dancl82




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon

Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Good morning.


----------



## Titan II

Sunday morning coming down.

Thanksgiving strap change for the _Railmaster;


























_

Happy Canadian 🦫 Thanksgiving weekend!!🍁🍂🦃🍗🍖🥔🥕🥂🥃🍺🤠🙏🙏🙏

René


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon




----------



## OBB1044

I am impressed how you guys proudly show and live with all marks on your crystals and cases (you would probably call it battle scarfs). I know that problem is in me but just saying that aloud as part of my OCD therapy


----------



## cybercat




----------



## LP49

Good 'ol twenty two


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

This weekends spread:



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

milgauss1349 said:


> This weekends spread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue _Globemaster_...pitter❤❤patter❤❤.

I've got the silver dial, and I'd gladly have both in my stable. Gorgeous!!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## vaisforlovers

René, 

I’ve told you this before, your pics of your Globemaster should earn you a commission. 

As I periodically scroll thru this thread, as I see your name come up, and as I wait for the picture to load, I eagerly hope it will be of your Globemaster. I like your 300 MC, but love your Globemaster!

James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

vaisforlovers said:


> René,
> 
> I’ve told you this before, your pics of your Globemaster should earn you a commission.
> 
> As I periodically scroll thru this thread, as I see your name come up, and as I wait for the picture to load, I eagerly hope it will be of your Globemaster. I like your 300 MC, but love your Globemaster!
> 
> James
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow!! Thanks so much, James!! The compliment is very much appreciated. And yes, the _Globemaster_ is a stunning watch that doesn't get the credit it deserves, but we've both come to terms with that and think it's better that way.😉

Anyway, if I remember, I'll pm you good pic once in awhile.

Best, 
René


----------



## bts01

Was at work today and rocking my office and dress watch:









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday! At work and feeling lazy today. Let's hope today lives up to the moniker.










René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16959284


That is a magnificent photograph!

Rene


----------



## LP49




----------



## SEX

This arrived today !


----------



## Titan II

I picked up my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ in January of 2020 to celebrate my 50th birthday;










I am so enamored with this watch. In my view, this is the perfect one-and-done, every day, go-anywhere-do-anything, watch. Yes, it doesn't have a date function, but I work every day so I always know the date. If I wasn't working I probably wouldn't care about the date.










It's a total strap monster that looks great on the bracelet as well. Changing up the strap helps to keep the watch fresh, and if I'm going to be around water I'll just pop it back on the bracelet.










I hope you're all having a good week so far.

René


----------



## ScDevon




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Teeuu

Riding on an Erika's MN today


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## om3ga_fan

Titan II said:


> I picked up my _1957 Railmaster Reissue_ in January of 2020 to celebrate my 50th birthday;
> 
> View attachment 16960115
> 
> 
> I am so enamored with this watch. In my view, this is the perfect one-and-done, every day, go-anywhere-do-anything, watch. Yes, it doesn't have a date function, but I work every day so I always know the date. If I wasn't working I probably wouldn't care about the date.
> 
> View attachment 16960116
> 
> 
> It's a total strap monster that looks great on the bracelet as well. Changing up the strap helps to keep the watch fresh, and if I'm going to be around water I'll just pop it back on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16960117
> 
> 
> I hope you're all having a good week so far.
> 
> René


Happy 50th , René! Great way to mark the milestone. The Railmaster looks great. Enjoy in good health!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Happy 50th , René! Great way to mark the milestone. The Railmaster looks great. Enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, pal!! Much appreciated.

My 50th was back in 2020, but I'm still trying to hold steady at that number.😜

Yes, the _Railmaster_ is a special watch, and as you say, it was the perfect way to mark the milestone.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

New acquisition! Successful mission to Jupiter … in Miami


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Have a good one!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Visited my favourite breakfast spot for a late breakfast this morning;



















René


----------



## fish70




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Simon




----------



## usmc_k9_vet




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## VizslaFriend

Changed to bracelet - almost forgot how comfortable it is 😎


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Changed to bracelet - almost forgot how comfortable it is 😎
> View attachment 16970176


Lookin' good, Peter!!🤠👌

Same for me today;




























René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Lookin' good, Peter!!🤠👌
> 
> Same for me today;
> 
> View attachment 16970871
> 
> 
> View attachment 16970874
> 
> 
> View attachment 16970875
> 
> 
> René


Fantastic photos, René! Really well done!
Love how the sun plays on the silver opaline dial! 

BTW - Just noticed that the counter-thingy at 6 o’clock shows “17” on your watch. What a coincidence - mine shows “17” as well!


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Fantastic photos, René! Really well done!
> Love how the sun plays on the silver opaline dial!
> 
> BTW - Just noticed that the counter-thingy at 6 o’clock shows “17” on your watch. What a coincidence - mine shows “17” as well!


Whoa!! What a coincidence. Especially since I've noticed that counter changes every day.😉

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## szatoshi

group shot with my friend's swatch


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sunshine, Speedy, Soft top...will be a good afternoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Borrowing this from my buddy, I am going to have to get a Speedy. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on a red leather/fkm hybrid. This watch looks real good on red


----------



## Mozjo33

On my wrist yesterday.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!



















René


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

no filter 🤩


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## Mpnunes

Seamaster Cosmic Diver today


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Chacend




----------



## keisuke_z

Pulled out my 1515/816 bracelet that I customized with 825 endlinks, gave it a more patient refinishing and now currently enjoying it on my trusty 2220.80 again. Shame my iPhone 13mini takes awful photos!


----------



## dancl82




----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## ayeteael




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

Just picked up this. Incredible value


----------



## Artblue2004




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ90

A relatively rare specimen to see in the wild with an even more rare band combination...


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82

stickers coming off, when I can get it sized !


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Chacend




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mattimer

Thoughts on my Franken-sea? Original blue bezel bent in freak accident, so replaced with an OEM chrome. Bracelet busted, so found an unused Gecko band in a drawer and slapped it on.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Pretty obsessed with this watch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## AstroAtlantique

Have a nice day!


----------



## LP49




----------



## swissra




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16983406


I just love the soft curves of the Hesalite. Nicely captured. Nice strap pairing as well!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## LP49

Titan II said:


> I just love the soft curves of the Hesalite. Nicely captured. Nice strap pairing as well!
> 
> René


Thanks! The strap is from the WatchSteward. It's the original version.


----------



## TheHun

Mister Softee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

Fall has finally arrived in VanCity. I'm not happy about it, but such is life. _Globemaster_ for me today;










René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday;
> 
> View attachment 16988865
> 
> 
> View attachment 16988896
> 
> 
> René


Fantastic pictures, René, especially the first one! 😎


----------



## VizslaFriend

Nekton for me today. I was standing under a tree - those are the reflections on the glass:


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Fantastic pictures, René, especially the first one! 😎


Thanks Peter!

René


----------



## Jeep99dad

VizslaFriend said:


> Nekton for me today. I was standing under a tree - those are the reflections on the glass:
> View attachment 16989117


That’s sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Rainy Day, vintage vibes.


----------



## Solotov

Also vintage rainy day vibes...


----------



## Titan II

Solotov said:


> Also vintage rainy day vibes...
> View attachment 16991126


Sweet!!🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## dancl82

Absolutely love this chunky monkey


----------



## ezinternet

Just showed up and loving it. 
Apollo 8 - DSotM


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pais Alto

Picked this up the other day at the local(ish) AD. I’m fully enamored with the bracelet and the display back. Nice complement to my FOIS and Railmaster.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Sugman




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## fish70

Making sure I don't over do it while catching some rays.


----------



## SEX

Might be my favourite Omega that I own


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## fish70

SEX said:


> Might be my favourite Omega that I own
> View attachment 16998350


I've never seen that model before. Interesting.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Titan II

It's a good thing I hauled the _SM300MC_ out of the watch box this morning. The rain is lookin' to be torrential today;










René


----------



## newhorizon

Colorful Mars to Moon for the colorful Halloween


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Thunder1

A De Ville for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jetrider said:


> View attachment 16997873


I’ve got an Omega on my wrist and a Milt Sparks on my side right now. I’ve found Milt Sparks to be the most consistent, quality holster maker for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!!!!*


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Orhorolgy

YES!....definitely one cool and good looking classic timepiece/watch but now, after looking at that photo you posted I'm starting to get real hungry!!! 😋



TheHun said:


> Speedy


----------



## Barge




----------



## Titan II

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17001700


Nice Speedy...and shirt, Scott!

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Speedy Tuesday w/, well, you guessed it..


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

Moonphase today


----------



## ezinternet

I agree, Moonphase it is!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Legend for me today;



















René


----------



## solesman

Which bracelet is that René?



Titan II said:


> The Legend for me today;
> 
> View attachment 17003987
> 
> 
> View attachment 17003989
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Which bracelet is that René?


It's the US1171 from Uncle Seiko. I've put an OMEGA clasp on it. I love the old school, light, jingly, jangly, feel. Wears like a vintage watch.

René


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Fits like a glove


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Two today 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## toolr

My newest, picked up the 41mm AT a few days ago. So versatile and comfortable.


----------



## ayeteael

it’s been hard to take this one off.


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside and a sleepy Akita


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Beena




----------



## rmc

Speedmaster 1957


----------



## navjing0614

This old one today. 









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon

1953 cal 420 
Waffle dial. Ref 2667-4SC


----------



## Beena




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

out and about in Pine Mountain, GA


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Whorpheus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for moi all day today..initial impressions?..the PCls stand out quite a bit..I'm probably going to have them brushed to match the outer links..I like the easily adjustable clasp..the decorated movement is a joy to behold and I'm glad Omega saw fit to utilize a sapphire crystal on the back..and the liquid metal bezel looks very well done..as far as the dial face goes, I like the under-stated vibes it give off..highly recommended!!..here's a couple of pics..


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Trusty Seamaster. This will be getting worn a lot here in Driggs, ID (just across the WY border from Jackson Home). It’s getting good n cold here. The snow and the wind have arrived. 










Athena


----------



## ScDevon

Thunder1 said:


> A recent arrival for moi all day today.. I like the under-stated vibes it give off..highly recommended!!..here's a couple of pics..
> View attachment 17014922
> 
> View attachment 17014924


That's one of my favorite references. I'm a fan of no-date dials. The symmetrical layout of the no-date dial and the vintage look of the hands is easy on the eyes. Enjoy !! 

I'm trying to fit a few more Omega models into my budget, but I wish I could afford their whole catalog.


----------



## Thunder1

ScDevon said:


> I'm trying to fit a few more Omega models into my budget, but I wish I could afford their whole catalog.


I know, i know!!!..


----------



## archaeobeat

Omega Geneva late 1960s.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ my Seamaster..around noon, dropping it off at my watch maker for him to brush the PCLs & fit a 22mm Hadley Roma strap to it while the work is being done..he knows how to shave 1mm off these straps w/o it showing(fingers crossed!!)..


----------



## Joeri

As I've done so many times since Summer 2007, I'm wearing my 42mm PO .


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful photos, Eric! That's my kinda country.🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

Yup, it's that time of year again...gloves and wild rags;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Monday….


----------



## toade

My first real watch, and currently my only Omega. 20 years and still as pretty as ever...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Beautiful photos, Eric! That's my kinda country.
> 
> René


Thank you, René. I am very blessed to live where I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Headed from Jackson, WY to Dallas, TX for work for a few days. Weather is basically the same..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## semmern

Ancoretta today. Very happy with this one.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ my Seamaster sporting a new leather strap while the bracelet has its' PCLs brushed out..surprisingly, my watch maker was able to make this 22mm Hadley Roma strap fit the 21mm lugs w/o issues..


----------



## Titan II

Sloopjohnb said:


> Looks like Rene has found his next watch.
> 
> And happy belated birthday Dan. All the best, and don‘t buy that Rolex monster.


Haha...one never knows, John.

René


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I was admiring psweeting's Speedy above when I realized I wore the wrong watch today. I wore my _Railmaster_ on Speedy Tuesday...😮;










The first dusting of snow for us this year;










René


----------



## northside




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sometimes the light just hits these blued hands just right











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadLife




----------



## Titan II

Forgot to wear the _Speedmaster_ yesterday for Speedy Tuesday. Making up for it today;



















René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

The Bentley thinks it can hang 🙄


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> The Bentley thinks it can hang 🙄
> View attachment 17021834


🤣 Tell 'em to get in line...behind ROLEX.😮

René


----------



## jswing

Haven't had an Omega for a little while, but just picked up a hesalite 3861 Speedy.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## Hungvu89

Taking my Omega De Ville to Osaka Castle today


----------



## Cblock406




----------



## Titan II

Cblock406 said:


>


Nice!! 🤠👌

René


----------



## Titan II

Booster and flu shot day for me today. I'll be wearing the _Globemaster_;



















René


----------



## SkeetShooter

Took my 3861 and modified an old strap from a Bruno Sohnle that up and died. Deployment strap's are not cheap, so figured I'd give this a try before I go buy another strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD today


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


>


This watch....my God!!

Those slim hands and indices against that black dial...I don't even know what to say.

René


----------



## Russ1965

Titan II said:


> This watch....my God!!
> 
> Those slim hands and indices against that black dial...I don't even know what to say.
> 
> René


I think you've already said it, Rene.

Thank you.


----------



## Titan II

Russ1965 said:


> I think you've already said it, Rene.
> 
> Thank you.


Don't ever stop posting pictures of this one, Russ. It's a beauty!!

To be honest, I don't know how the average person (non WIS) can look at this watch and not see something truly spectacular.

I used to think there was something wrong with us...but I think there must be something wrong with them.

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## mastrmateo




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Mickey®

Took a chance on a $20 Hodinkee Logan Perlon strap - very comfy.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Autumn 🍁🍂🍁🍂🍁🍂;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## brash47

I've wanted a MR-G for years, but just couldn't find the right one, until now. The MRGB2000GA-1A Gassan 40th Anniv.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sneakywheels

Getting some daylight on 2531.80


----------



## brash47

Ok some daylight pics. Obviously something different, but it really is an amazing piece of tech and art combined. The hand engraving blows me away. Now, if I could just afford a Gassan Sword to display it with.....











































Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Ok some daylight pics. Obviously something different, but it really is an amazing piece of tech and art combined. The hand engraving blows me away. Now, if I could just afford a Gassan Sword to display it with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I don’t know much about these but it looks super cool and fun and big (that’s what she said?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sloopjohnb




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good shot of that one. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really good shot of that one. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## tbensous

1st on the 17th


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

AT today


----------



## LP49




----------



## pteranodon




----------



## LP49

Changed to the bracelet


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## PeterToronto

Russ1965 said:


>


What an amazing Connie. Thanks for sharing that image. Is that a cork strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto

If you don’t mind me asking, where did you get that strap?

So as to not get too off topic, here’s what I’m wearing today (old photo however)..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

PeterToronto said:


> What an amazing Connie. Thanks for sharing that image. Is that a cork strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Pete

Yes, a cork strap.

I got it off an Etsy seller a while ago now.

Unsure if this was the seller, but the product looks similar to what I've got on the Connie Pie Pan.









12mm 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Real Cork Watch Strap Band Vegan - Etsy Australia


This Watch Bands & Straps item by WatchStrapsBySecTime has 811 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 18 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BSOTM taken under indoor lighting and dark outside. Will have to get a better pic tomorrow under direct sunlight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPS




----------



## OmegaA




----------



## WatchThinker

This morning's caffeine buddy.


----------



## thomlad54

Just picked this up today.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

thomlad54 said:


> Just picked this up today.
> View attachment 17041739


Beautiful Beast! How do you like it? Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## thomlad54

Hey usmc_k9_vet
It‘s really very nice. Doesnt wear as big as the dimensions suggest. Keeping spot on time

Thom


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Been out of commission since Tuesday with the Influenza. Back in the saddle 🤠👍;



















René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Been out of commission since Tuesday with the Influenza. Back in the saddle ;
> 
> View attachment 17043923
> 
> 
> View attachment 17043924
> 
> 
> René


Glad you’re feeling better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Glad you’re feeling better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, pal!! Appreciate you!

René


----------



## WatchThinker

Some quiet early morning espresso with the quadrupeds. I thought the dawn light caught the watch face just right.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## fish70

Speedmaster Sunday


----------



## Titan II

Crisp morn;



















René


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Maddog1970

“Golf” AT for today……


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Sneakywheels

SMP 300, after dark (in a moving vehicle 😂)


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Feeling like Bond


----------



## Sugman

May as well go polar opposites...bright sunlight and no sunlight.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Feeling like Bond
> View attachment 17047533
> View attachment 17047534


That first picture is definitely throwing out the Bond vibes. Great shot!

René


----------



## Titan II

Pulled out the Tin Cloth Cruiser today. Rugged/elegant juxtaposition;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the MoOnday for me….on a rather linty tire tread rubber strap…..should probably give that a clean!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holderp62

Keeping it NATO


----------



## holderp62

thomlad54 said:


> Just picked this up today.
> View attachment 17041739


A real stunner. Got this on my want list.


----------



## Titan II

Speedy Tuesday;



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## holderp62

Same watch but change of NATO for today.


----------



## Paxman

AT


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holderp62

Todays choice


----------



## Teppka




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## thomlad54

Only Omega that I own


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Road trip all day with this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## brash47

I have, what I consider, a nice collection of timepieces, and yet I've had no desire to wear anything else since I put this on my wrist....









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Titan II

Sipping a wee dram of The MACALLAN tonight. Just enough to send me off into a blissful slumber.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Titan II

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17058336


 Beautiful photo!! Blue?

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67

Titan II said:


> Beautiful photo!! Blue?
> 
> René


Yes, blue.


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful, crisp morning in VanCity. _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_ for me to begin my work week;



















René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Have a great week, all!










René


----------



## Jasper110

Struggling to choose between these two 😂😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## swissra

Jasper110 said:


> Struggling to choose between these two 😂😂🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 17061248


Look identical lol


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on BandR strap


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## holderp62

Seiko Sumo. Got a bit of the look of the SMP Green about it.


----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!

Temperature's dropping here and we're expecting some snow. Insulated gloves today, along with my _1861 Speedmaster_;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## lanjim

My Covid watch.. 









Sent from my SM-F721U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## MuckyMark

First snowfall of the season.


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Teppka




----------



## e318




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Titan II

Mornin, all! As @MuckyMark mentioned above, first real snowfall of the season here in Vancouver. They've been calling for snow for a week now, yet, as soon as the first flake falls this place is a complete disaster. Road crews not prepared to keep the roads clear, drivers without snow tires on their vehicles,...unbelievable!!



















René


----------



## [email protected]

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic. Love the colors and the rubber strap too.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Barnaby'sDad




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic. Love the colors and the rubber strap too.


Thank you. I am so happy and absolutely certain I made the right choice about 2.5 years ago when I was getting into the luxury watch game and trying to decide what color Seamaster to buy. When I saw this one in person it sealed the deal. The dial is really awesome and the blued hands against it make it very legible. Had it on the bracelet for a while, which I do enjoy, but when I got the rubber strap for it I couldn’t believe how much it changed the watch. Really let’s the watch speak for itself and on rubber it is suuuper comfy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## martin_blank

Hope everyone is having a good day 

Sent from my SM-S906U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I'm wearing OMEGA's very first Master Chronometer model today...the _Constellation Globemaster_;



















René


----------



## bremat




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

bremat said:


> View attachment 17067293


Great pairing!!🤠👌

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## WatchThinker

My wrist companion after a long week!


----------



## LP49

Basic black--always in style.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Costco on a Friday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## FL410

Finally got one of these after wanting one for years…


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

^ truly a Rolex killer, especially when my AD was offering me a preowned Batman for25k. I told them to take a hike.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 17072540
> View attachment 17072541
> 
> ^ truly a Rolex killer, especially when my AD was offering me a preowned Batman for25k. I told them to take a hike.


I love ❤ these pictures you post of your _SM300MC_. You're absolutely correct about increasing the distance between the camera and the watch...it adds a great perspective. I especially love your "channeling Bond" photograph.

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> I love ❤ these pictures you post of your _SM300MC_. You're absolutely correct about increasing the distance between the camera and the watch...it adds a great perspective. I especially love your "channeling Bond" photograph.
> 
> René


Thanks René ! I can’t get over how photogenic this watch is. I guess it’s the sharp angles and brushed- polished surfaces.

yeah, I like that far away perspective, it’s like capturing what it would look like if you saw it in the wild. In my mind at least


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 17072884


Just the two best omegas ever made 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 17072540
> View attachment 17072541
> 
> ^ truly a Rolex killer, especially when my AD was offering me a preowned Batman for25k. I told them to take a hike.


Take a hike! I can get a BETTER watch for 1/5 the price! Well done. Looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungvu89

with my Omega De Ville in my office at 33000 ft


----------



## Titan II

Feeling happy today. Maybe it's the sunshine☀☀...it's probably the coffee, and my _1957 Railmaster Reissue;








_

René


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## 2premo

Doxa today


----------



## northside

Deville Prestige Tonneau. Over 20 years old and still keeping time to COSC standards.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Titan II

Another chilly day in Vancouver.🥶 Wearing the _Globemaster_ today;



















René


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Sugman




----------



## nmadd

Titan II said:


> Another chilly day in Vancouver.🥶 Wearing the _Globemaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 17075944
> 
> 
> View attachment 17075945
> 
> 
> René


What a beauty! Thanks you jerk, now the Globemaster goes on my list.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

nmadd said:


> What a beauty! Thanks you jerk, now the Globemaster goes on my list.


Haha...you're welcome!! You won't be disappointed. It doesn't get much attention, but it's a heck of a watch. 

It'll be a few years before I pick up a new watch, but I'm seriously contemplating adding a blue dial _Globemaster_ to the silver dial.

René


----------



## Titan II

The Legend for Speedy Tuesday;










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## om3ga_fan

Switched it up for the afternoon











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mpower2002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Spikemauler

🐶


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

stepping back to 1966


----------



## OBB1044

This week on Hirsch water resistant leather strap. I ordered also Heavy calf with white stitching water resistant strap which I will put on when arrive.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

When I wear a mechanical watch, it brings me peace. It reminds me of simpler times without such stimulation from technology. Instantly I’m transported back to those simpler times.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## BeauR

Seamaster 300 Gecko mesh









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## arquitron

Just landed!











On the pic below it looks like another watch with black dial... still same watch!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

Titan II said:


> Another chilly day in Vancouver.🥶 Wearing the _Globemaster_ today;
> 
> View attachment 17075944
> 
> 
> View attachment 17075945
> 
> 
> René


I was just in Vancouver a few weeks ago…nice city! A colleague and I spent some time at the watch shops on Alberni and Georgia. Enjoyed a Chinese restaurant on Alberni, too…the name escapes me, but pretty much across the street from Rolex.


----------



## Sugman

Yep…it’s new…


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sugman said:


> I was just in Vancouver a few weeks ago…nice city! A colleague and I spent some time at the watch shops on Alberni and Georgia. Enjoyed a Chinese restaurant on Alberni, too…the name escapes me, but pretty much across the street from Rolex.


That's great, Sug! Happy to hear you enjoyed your visit to Vancouver, and got a chance to stop in at some of the watch shops. It's really nice for me to be in such close proximity to all the major brands. Did you visit the OMEGA Boutique in the Hotel Vancouver?

René

Oh!! Congratulations on the new AT!! Beautiful watch!!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sugman

Titan II said:


> That's great, Sug! Happy to hear you enjoyed your visit to Vancouver, and got a chance to stop in at some of the watch shops. It's really nice for me to be in such close proximity to all the major brands. Did you visit the OMEGA Boutique in the Hotel Vancouver?
> 
> René
> 
> Oh!! Congratulations on the new AT!! Beautiful watch!!


Thanks! I did visit the Omega boutique…nice folks (at least to my buddy and me). He was thinking about a SMP Chrono. The guy at the JLC boutique was awesome. The woman at the store that handles Breitling, Oris, Longines, etc. (can’t remember the store’s name…Time and Gold?) was really nice, too. All in all, we saw some awesome watches and actually got to handle a few, as well.

The Caesars at Malone’s and beer at Streamworks weren’t bad, either. I have to say it was a pretty damn good day.


----------



## Titan II

Sugman said:


> Thanks! I did visit the Omega boutique…nice folks (at least to my buddy and me). He was thinking about a SMP Chrono. The guy at the JLC boutique was awesome. The woman at the store that handles Breitling, Oris, Longines, etc. (can’t remember the store’s name…Time and Gold?) was really nice, too. All in all, we saw some awesome watches and actually got to handle a few, as well.
> 
> The Caesars at Malone’s and beer at Streamworks weren’t bad, either. I have to say it was a pretty damn good day.


Yes, you're correct...Time and Gold. 

We're pretty lucky here...at least _I've_ been lucky, and I haven't had to put up with any watch snobbery from any of the local boutigues or ADs.

Let me know if you're ever going to be in town again. Maybe a few of us Vancouverites can meet you for a beer.

René


----------



## LP49




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## WatchThinker

Feeling in the holiday spirit today.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Titan II

Early for work and enjoying a cup of coffee. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day.



















René


----------



## roddypeepa

Cold here in Southampton today so seamster by the wood burner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Rocking the Racing, again today!


----------



## Mpnunes

Trying out the leather strap on Speedy


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Rocking the Racing, again today!


That dial.. damn that dial! That DIAL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That dial.. damn that dial! That DIAL!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega makes a great silver sunburst!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the MoOnday for me….and a judgy Akita!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Perfection.


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Darkside of the MoOnday for me….and a judgy Akita!
> 
> View attachment 17089068
> 
> View attachment 17089069
> 
> View attachment 17089071
> 
> View attachment 17089070


Nice to see Miss Kilo making an appearance today.🤠👍🐶

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> View attachment 17089194
> 
> 
> View attachment 17089199
> 
> 
> René


you’ve been giving the globemaster steady wrist time !


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> you’ve been giving the globemaster steady wrist time !


Sure have. Three days every second week

René

Correction: The _Globemaster_ gets worn at least twice a week, every week. The _Globemaster_ and the _Speedmaster_ are the only 2 that are continuously in the rotation.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I clearly don’t have enough going on in my life..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEX




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this…….


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Titan II

Happy Speedy Tuesday, all!










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## holderp62




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka




----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Teppka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 🏍 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Hungvu89

with my new mesh strap at Shanghai airport


----------



## ExtraProtein




----------



## sanik




----------



## LP49

Good 'ol 22


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## thomlad54

Put it on an Isofrane strap


----------



## Flatcap

Night out with collegues


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## WatchThinker

Espresso, some speedmaster winding time, a few quadrupeds running around, and some ice frozen to the table. What's not to love!


----------



## Teppka




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## sanik




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## semmern




----------



## Titan II

Peekaboo;










René


----------



## RecaanHarb

Got on the Omega Speedmaster Ultraman fitted on a Red Horus Strap.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Work partner











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Teppka




----------



## LP49




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Sometimes I'll wear two watches around the house and to bed at night. This morning I was a little distracted by the 40cm of snow we got last night and ended up forgetting to put the Speedy on and wore both the _Globemaster_ and the _Railmaster_ to work.



















René


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## keisuke_z

‘‘Twas a snowy day today!


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Teppka

Titan II said:


> Sometimes I'll wear two watches around the house and to bed at night. This morning I was a little distracted by the 40cm of snow we got last night and ended up forgetting to put the Speedy on and wore both the _Globemaster_ and the _Railmaster_ to work.
> 
> View attachment 17106476
> 
> 
> View attachment 17106477
> 
> 
> René


Only two?


----------



## Sugman

Trying out an Artem RM-style clasp…


----------



## Titan II

keisuke_z said:


> ‘‘Twas a snowy day today!


Sure was. We haven't been walloped like that in quite awhile.

René


----------



## Titan II

Teppka said:


> Only two?


'Fraid so. If only I had more arms.😉

René


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful day here, but boy is it cold.










René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## northside

Omega DeVille Prestige. This one was COSC certified before it left the factory 20+ years ago, and guess what? It still runs great at +1 sec/day which is well within COSC standards. It is pre the Co-axial chronometer era at Omega. It runs on a chronometer grade ETA 2892 A-2, and that is still one of the best automatic movements ever built in IMHO.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## daveolson5

My Cartier Solarbeat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra




----------



## Brent L. Miller

Titan II said:


> Peekaboo;
> 
> View attachment 17103775
> 
> 
> René


Love the shirt too!


----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchThinker

So glad to have the bracelet back. Just arrived yesterday with a brand new warranty-replacement clasp from Omega. The original clasp developed the dreaded "dead button" issue after just a few months. Great service from Omega and Topper!


----------



## Mickey®

😍


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## 2premo

playing in the water yesterday


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the shirt too!


Thank you!🤠🙏

René


----------



## TurtleFan

GF's present to me this year!
It's a White (dial) Christmas!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TurtleFan said:


> GF's present to me this year!
> It's a White (dial) Christmas!


Amazing gift from her to you. Congrats and enjoy. Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on Forstner JB Champion


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## [email protected]

Titan II said:


> Sometimes I'll wear two watches around the house and to bed at night. This morning I was a little distracted by the 40cm of snow we got last night and ended up forgetting to put the Speedy on and wore both the _Globemaster_ and the _Railmaster_ to work.
> 
> View attachment 17106476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> René


Beautiful globe master, love the color.


----------



## Titan II

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful globe master, love the color.


Thank you! I love it!! It's extremely underrated. It's in the back of my mind to maybe pick up the blue dial as well sometime in the future.

René


----------



## Titan II

Today it's the _Railmaster_;










René


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼







*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Suspenders




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Omega Deville Prestige Co-axial Chronometer.


----------



## Maddog1970

Golf AT for today….have to drive my daughter to ferry later so she visit her boyfriend on Vancouver island for Xmas! The 150m WR might come in handy, with all our recent snow now turning to rain!


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Golf AT for today….have to drive my daughter to ferry later so she visit her boyfriend on Vancouver island for Xmas! The 150m WR might come in handy, with all our recent snow now turning to rain!
> 
> View attachment 17114152
> 
> View attachment 17114153


Which terminal you headed to?

René


----------



## Yakswak

I’m


----------



## Mickey®

My Christmas Eve watch choice…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Golf AT for today….have to drive my daughter to ferry later so she visit her boyfriend on Vancouver island for Xmas! The 150m WR might come in handy, with all our recent snow now turning to rain!
> 
> View attachment 17114152
> 
> View attachment 17114153


That’s a cool island. I did a lot of work up there a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## OBB1044

Eastern Europe, 2000m above sea, 0mm snow at ski resort  but there is Omega Globemaster  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## PetePetePete




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Merry Xmas everyone 🎄🎅🏼


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LP49




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Suspenders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## GMP




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Hungvu89




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I did it! Aqua Terra strap on the 300m Diver:


----------



## SaMaster14

Matches!


----------



## Aidy




----------



## Sugman




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Feet pic!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I did it! Aqua Terra strap on the 300m Diver:
> View attachment 17117704
> View attachment 17117705
> View attachment 17117706
> View attachment 17117707


Pretty cool and unique. I don’t even know if I’d seen that specific strap on an Aqua Terra. Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bounce




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on OEM Sailcloth / Deployant


----------



## Titan II

_Speedmaster_ on Speedy Tueesday;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Pastor Chris

It has to be a Speedmaster on a Tuesday I think!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I wore this for about a minute at the Omega Boutique in Bellevue, WA today. Does that count? Super cool in person. These watches always look so much better in person. The dial was awesome. It is definitely a chunky boi, but it’s wearable and I could actually pull it off. I’d put it on the rubber strap, but the bracelet is excellent. Omega did some minor tweaks such as the very slight beveling on the edges of each link that make it really smooth and nice. Same goes for the clasp. Really cool watch! Can’t wait to see the other colors sometime in the future. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## holderp62

On the bracelet for today


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Officemaster companion











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## rbutler33




----------



## keisuke_z

Enjoying my 2254 again!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bradurani

MEGAQUARTZ!


----------



## sanik




----------



## holderp62

Blue today


----------



## Vladino125

modify the date…


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Mini break to Galiano Island with Mrs Maddog and the SMP…..


----------



## swissra




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Maddog1970 said:


> Mini break to Galiano Island with Mrs Maddog and the SMP…..
> View attachment 17123973
> 
> View attachment 17123974
> 
> View attachment 17123972
> 
> View attachment 17123971


Great pictures. Here’s an eagle I came across yesterday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Dinner last night with m’lady 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

Maddog1970 said:


> Mini break to Galiano Island with Mrs Maddog and the SMP…..


Literally on my favourite island! It’s my annual getaway spot. Will be heading there for a weekend at Bodega Cove in the new year.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Suspenders

On baby duty while wife shops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspenders

SaMaster14 said:


>


Spectre?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Suspenders said:


> Spectre?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! On Omega’s black and orange NATO


----------



## Suspenders

SaMaster14 said:


> Yes! On Omega’s black and orange NATO


Gorgeous. I’m tempted to get one!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cold, overcast day here in the greater Seattle area. I’ll be honest, I can’t stand it here this time of year. Cold days, perpetually gray, rainy, and it’s dark by like 4:30 PM. At least I enjoy looking at this watch every time I do!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Cold, overcast day here in the greater Seattle area. I’ll be honest, I can’t stand it here this time of year. Cold days, perpetually gray, rainy, and it’s dark by like 4:30 PM. At least I enjoy looking at this watch every time I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, pal.

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## OmegaGateway

Enjoying the evening.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks incredibly good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That looks incredibly good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, doesn't it. om3ga_fan has captured something there that I can't quite put my finger on. Could it be the lighting and the colours??

René


----------



## fish70




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Maddog1970

Happy New Year to all!……starting out 2023 with a watch I really need to wear more, my DSOTM…..


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy New Year to all!……starting out 2023 with a watch I really need to wear more, my DSOTM…..
> 
> View attachment 17130081
> 
> View attachment 17130082


Happy New Year to you, Mrs. Maddog, and Miss Kilo, Clayton!!

René


----------



## soufiane

soufiane said:


> Stunning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

King of the air










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Double post!


----------



## domayotte

Hungvu89 said:


> View attachment 17117401


Looks amazing on mesh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

northside said:


> Omega Deville Prestige Co-axial Chronometer.
> 
> View attachment 17114113


Thinking this one might be my next Omega!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been wearing and enjoying this one for a week or two straight now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy Monday


----------



## Suspenders

After wearing my NTTD since Christmas, I decided to put this beauty back on today (De Ville Hour Vision). I think I may get a mesh strap soon.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## keisuke_z

Back on the Forstner 1450:


----------



## Titan II

Cheers from Vancouver, Canada 🇨🇦;










René


----------



## wwarren

My first watch pic of 2023...


----------



## navjing0614

This blue today.









Sent from my SM-F936U using Tapatalk


----------



## holderp62




----------



## OBB1044




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday - 1st day back to work since the Xmas vacation, seems like a peach strap kinda day!


----------



## COUPET

Quartz from 2012









well 'worn" by my son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Well, it finally happened...both parents tested positive for CoVid on New Year's Eve. The Speedy helping out on Speedy Tuesday by timing the oatmeal and the hard boiled eggs;










René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Titan II said:


> Well, it finally happened...both parents tested positive for CoVid on New Year's Eve. The Speedy helping out on Speedy Tuesday by timing the oatmeal and the hard boiled eggs;
> 
> View attachment 17134172
> 
> 
> René


René - wishing your folks a speedy and full recovery. They’re lucky to have you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> René - wishing your folks a speedy and full recovery. They’re lucky to have you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks pal!! I appreciate that...on both counts.🤠🙏

René


----------



## jcc608




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Well, it finally happened...both parents tested positive for CoVid on New Year's Eve. The Speedy helping out on Speedy Tuesday by timing the oatmeal and the hard boiled eggs;
> 
> View attachment 17134172
> 
> 
> René


I “liked” your post only for the photo. I hope both of your parents kick the Covid super quick and are healthy in no time. Thinking of you and yours as we all kick off 2023.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I “liked” your post only for the photo. I hope both of your parents kick the Covid super quick and are healthy in no time. Thinking of you and yours as we all kick off 2023.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah I figured the like was for the picture🤠, but thanks for clarifying.

I appreciate the well wishes; that means a lot.

René


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TheHun

300


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungvu89

browsing WATCHUSEEK with my DeVille in my office


----------



## holderp62

Love this watch!


----------



## mario1971

Snoopy.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49

On a new Forstner


----------



## sickondivers

_*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*_


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

mario1971 said:


> Snoopy.


Love it, Mario!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## maguirejp

Steinhart for rest of the day and tomorrow. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## holderp62

Todays choice







7


----------



## LP49




----------



## ayeteael




----------



## keisuke_z

Rainy Vancouver


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Late night relaxing with the pups











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Late night relaxing with the pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to see their faces................


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Hungvu89




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Back from a battery replacement and service. My very first Omega from 22 years ago.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto

Titan II said:


> View attachment 17145070
> 
> 
> View attachment 17145072
> 
> 
> View attachment 17145074
> 
> 
> René


That’s a perfect pairing with your coat/jacket! Lovely watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Russ1965 said:


> I'd love to see their faces................


Silver Lab - Bullet











French Bulldog - Nugget











Not pictured previously, but part of the fam - German Shepherd - Athena











And to keep this thread on track











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

PeterToronto said:


> That’s a perfect pairing with your coat/jacket! Lovely watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Peter!! That's nice of you to say. I appreciate it.

René


----------



## Russ1965

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Silver Lab - Bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Bulldog - Nugget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured previously, but part of the fam - German Shepherd - Athena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep this thread on track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're adorable...............all 3 of them !

Thank you for posting the additional pictures.

Pets pictures are also appreciated in the daily WRUW threads in the Public Forum.

Plenty of pet lovers show their pets there too.


----------



## TheHun

300


----------



## JS3

Mitsukoshi.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## om3ga_fan

Switched over to the PO for the balance of the day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## duc




----------



## keisuke_z

Finally got around to getting my great white repaired! Mainspring broke from fatigue in 2 places:


----------



## ayeteael




----------



## Sugman




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

It is Tuesday, so this:


----------



## MuckyMark




----------

